# 6x6 and 7x7 race thread!



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 10, 2017)

Many other 6x6 and 7x7 race threads have ended up dying out. Hopefully, combining the two puzzles together will help this thread survive. The same basic rules as other race threads apply. Pick a goal, and do an Ao5 or Ao12 using the scrambles. get 3 ao5's or ao12's in a row that are below your goal and you graduate and move on to your next goal. Try to follow WCA regulations as well as you can, and please be honest about your times (cheating isn't getting you anywhere with this thread).

Goals for 6x6 include: sub - 2:00, 2:15, 2:30, 2:45, 3:00, 3:30, 4:00, 4:30 5:00, 6:00 and 8:00.
Goals for 7x7 include: sub - 3:00, 3:15, 3:30, 3:45, 4:00, 4:30, 5:00, 5:30, 6:00, 7:00, 8:00, 10:00 and 12:00. you can also make your own goal and if I think it's reasonable I'll allow it (I'll allow something like sub 3:15 for 6x6 but not something like 5:23 for 6x6.) Put your average, time list, round number, wether it's 6x6 or 7x7, and goal in your post. You can also put your method and cube if you wish. If your doing both 6x6 and 7x7, you can put both in the same post.

I'll post scrambles for an ao12 for both 6x6 and 7x7 once a week. If your doing an ao5, use the first 5 scrambles. If following the scrambles given is too inconvenient for you, I will allow hand scrambles, however I prefer you to use the scrambles given. Results of everyones average will be within the post as well. If you have any other questions, I'll be happy to answer them.

*Note as of round 44 and up: *
We are now doing a Median Mo3 format, In which you'll be submitting three separate mo3's and the middlemost one counts as your result.
There will also be the option to do one Mo3, but it's only recommend for slower solvers. If you want to race a single Mo3 say so in your post.
If you submit 2 Means the worse one will count. If you submit one mean your overall result will be DNS'd unless your running the single Mo3 format. 

If you want to change to MMo3 or SMo3 from the other, just say so and I'll allow you to as long as you don't abuse it. This format is experimental and may change, we may even go back to the Ao5/Ao12 format if it doesn't work out.

Anyway, enough talk, here is round 1

6x6 R1:


Spoiler



1. U' Lw2 3Uw' R2 D Fw' F Dw2 Rw R' D2 Fw R' Dw2 Lw2 U2 Dw R2 Fw' Lw F2 Lw2 Bw' Dw U' 3Rw Dw' F2 Fw2 B 3Rw' Fw D' Dw2 Lw2 Fw' 3Rw2 D F' 3Uw B' D2 3Fw B' Bw' F Lw' B2 L Fw 3Uw' 3Fw2 L' Bw L Lw Dw2 Uw D2 Fw2 Lw D' Bw Lw2 Dw Rw F D' B F2 Rw Lw D' 3Rw' Fw2 Rw R 3Uw Fw' Dw

2. D' 3Rw' Rw2 Lw' B' Rw D2 Dw2 3Rw' Bw2 F U L' B Lw Rw 3Rw 3Uw2 Rw' B' F U' B' Dw Rw2 Uw2 L2 U2 D2 Rw2 Bw2 U Lw' B2 Dw2 Uw' R2 Lw Bw2 Uw U2 Bw2 D2 3Rw' F Bw D 3Fw' L Rw' Lw' D' Fw U' B2 3Fw D' B Bw U2 Dw2 R Fw' Lw2 B' 3Rw Uw 3Rw2 3Uw Dw Uw2 F2 R' U2 Fw2 F' 3Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Rw

3. Rw' F U' Rw Uw 3Uw Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw F2 Uw2 Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 F R 3Rw2 3Fw' Fw' 3Rw' Rw2 Lw' D R2 F2 Fw 3Fw2 L' U' Rw R2 3Rw Dw' D B2 R2 Rw U' R' L Lw2 B2 3Fw2 Uw2 F' B' 3Fw' D B Lw Rw' Dw' Bw2 L2 3Uw L Bw2 D2 Lw2 Dw Uw' 3Fw' Dw' F Lw2 Fw2 U Rw B' F 3Uw' 3Fw' U2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw2 B2 Uw2 F

4. 3Rw2 Bw' Rw' 3Uw' Dw' R' Bw' Rw2 R' Fw U R2 B 3Uw Dw' Rw2 L2 Bw' B 3Fw' R Fw L D2 Bw' Dw2 R B Dw2 3Rw2 Bw' Fw Lw F2 3Uw' Lw' Fw' 3Fw U' Bw2 U' Bw Uw' Dw2 L2 Dw' U' 3Rw2 Bw Dw' D' U2 Bw2 Lw' Uw' U Bw2 F' Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw D2 Dw Bw' R2 B Bw2 3Rw' R2 F' 3Fw2 Rw Uw R Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw B' Uw

5. Fw2 Dw 3Rw2 D2 U' Dw' Fw U' D B2 3Fw' R D' U F2 Dw Lw B2 U' Fw' Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw' Lw' L' F' D2 Lw2 U Lw2 B D U' Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Rw Fw2 D Rw2 3Fw Lw U2 Dw Bw2 Dw2 Lw 3Rw2 U Dw 3Fw2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw R Bw' F' 3Rw' F2 R' U' D Uw' Lw D2 Uw' U' 3Rw2 B Rw2 L 3Rw2 Bw 3Rw Rw' D U2 L' 3Fw' Bw'

6. B' F Rw' F' Lw Uw2 Bw' B2 Uw2 3Uw2 Dw' D2 B2 D' U Dw Bw D L2 3Rw 3Uw' Fw' 3Fw2 F' R2 Rw' D 3Uw Uw' R F' Fw2 3Rw U Rw2 Lw' Dw2 D2 Lw2 R2 U' D 3Rw' Bw F Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Dw' 3Rw Uw2 Dw' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw2 R 3Uw Uw2 3Fw' Lw F Rw2 3Uw' U 3Rw' Lw2 Dw2 B2 Bw R2 F2 Lw2 F2 L' Lw' 3Rw2 F' 3Uw Fw U2

7. Uw B' Uw' 3Fw' L' Fw2 Uw D2 L2 3Fw2 Fw' Lw2 3Rw Dw' D' B' Rw' F' D Dw F' D' 3Fw2 D2 Rw Dw Fw2 U2 F' Lw B2 Bw' 3Fw R F' 3Fw' Bw' Uw Bw2 Fw Lw2 Bw' 3Rw Bw2 3Uw L2 Fw' R2 3Rw' Rw2 Uw' F' 3Uw' Bw Rw2 Fw' 3Rw U2 Rw Bw L R Lw U Dw D 3Fw' D' Bw' 3Rw' Rw' B' D Fw' R 3Fw' F2 R2 D2 B

8. L' Dw' D' U Uw2 B Uw2 F 3Fw' L F2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Bw U Dw' R B' R' Uw' B2 D2 Bw2 R' F' Fw' R Rw2 D' 3Fw' R' D Uw' 3Fw B' Lw Bw Dw' L' R Dw' F2 L2 3Rw2 U Bw' Lw L 3Rw' B Dw' 3Fw Lw Bw' D2 Lw' U' D2 B2 Rw F' Bw' 3Fw' U2 3Fw B Rw L U 3Fw R2 U' Uw2 3Uw Lw 3Uw Dw2 3Fw2 Dw2

9. Rw D' L2 Rw' F' Fw Bw R Lw 3Fw2 R Bw2 Uw L Fw2 3Rw' L R Rw' F' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 3Fw2 F' U L2 Fw' 3Fw Lw2 Fw Lw2 U' 3Uw2 L' Bw 3Fw Fw' U2 Fw Rw2 L' R2 3Uw' B2 Dw2 B' Lw R2 B Bw2 Uw' R L D' Lw D Dw Bw2 F' 3Rw' 3Fw D2 3Fw2 Bw' Uw 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw Uw 3Uw2 3Fw2 R2 Fw Lw' F' U 3Uw' 3Fw D'

10. Bw 3Uw Fw Bw' L2 Bw2 B' R Dw U' 3Rw' Rw Uw 3Fw' 3Rw2 Bw Uw2 3Uw2 L' B Uw2 Dw 3Fw2 3Rw L2 Lw' D' Uw2 B' R B' 3Rw' F D' 3Rw2 U 3Fw U2 Rw 3Rw' 3Fw' D2 L2 Lw2 B' L' Lw Rw2 Fw L2 Dw2 Lw' R2 U2 D2 3Fw' Uw' D' Rw 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw D B Fw' U' Lw R' 3Uw2 3Fw' R2 U2 F' Uw 3Fw' Rw' 3Rw 3Fw' Fw' Dw2

11. Uw' F' 3Rw 3Uw2 F2 Fw Uw U2 F L' Rw' F' Fw L Fw' B R2 3Rw B L B D' Lw D2 R2 D2 Dw F' Uw2 Rw2 3Uw' D Fw2 Uw2 B 3Uw D2 Lw' Dw' R' D Lw2 Rw' F2 3Uw Lw F2 Rw2 Lw' 3Rw2 D' B U2 B' Rw2 B2 Rw R 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 B' R L' 3Rw2 B Bw U2 Fw Dw 3Fw2 3Uw' Rw2 3Uw' F2 B2 U' Uw' R' Rw2

12. Uw2 L U Bw U Lw' Rw Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw 3Uw2 B' R Bw2 L2 D2 L' D2 Dw' L' Dw Fw' U Uw2 3Fw' F Dw' F' 3Uw Fw Rw Bw' U2 Dw' Rw' D' 3Rw Dw2 3Uw2 R Uw' L2 Lw2 Bw2 R F2 Rw' Dw2 F B2 R2 Uw' 3Rw' Dw 3Fw' Lw2 Fw Bw 3Fw' Uw' D Fw2 U2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 U2 Fw' D2 L2 Dw Bw D' L 3Uw2 B Rw' U 3Fw



7x7 R1:


Spoiler



1. B' L' Fw L' Bw' F' Uw2 3Fw' U Dw 3Dw' 3Lw2 R' B2 D2 Lw B' Rw Dw2 R' Bw2 D' 3Rw' Rw' Dw' 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Bw' F L F' Bw2 Fw Uw2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Dw' Fw' 3Rw Rw' Bw2 F 3Bw 3Lw2 B2 R2 Dw' U' 3Bw D2 Bw2 3Dw Bw' Dw2 L2 U Uw2 3Bw2 Rw' L' 3Uw2 3Rw2 R2 Bw 3Dw2 Lw2 B2 3Lw2 F' 3Dw' 3Bw Bw Dw2 F' Lw2 B' Bw 3Bw2 Rw 3Rw2 Fw Uw 3Rw' L B' F2 U' Lw U Dw' 3Bw2 Uw' Fw2 U D2 3Dw2 L' B Bw' U2

2. B 3Fw2 Rw' 3Dw' Bw' F 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Dw2 D' 3Lw' R Bw' 3Fw 3Bw' B' Uw2 3Dw' D' 3Bw' F' Dw' F2 Dw B2 Fw2 3Bw F' Bw 3Fw L Uw2 Lw2 3Dw 3Bw 3Fw U2 3Bw B2 3Uw' Rw Uw2 D2 Dw2 U2 3Rw 3Uw' Dw F2 3Bw 3Lw2 Fw D' Dw 3Bw 3Fw2 F2 3Uw' F2 Lw' L2 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Bw2 Uw2 U2 L2 R D' B Rw2 3Lw' 3Fw' Lw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 F2 3Lw' L2 F' R2 3Dw' U2 3Uw2 3Fw L 3Bw' D 3Lw L2 B F2 Uw 3Lw' Uw' Rw F2 3Uw2 3Bw 3Uw

3. L2 B 3Rw2 U' Lw' D2 R' B2 Fw Rw 3Uw2 Fw F' Dw Lw 3Lw' Uw' Bw' Fw 3Uw2 L' Fw D' B2 Uw' Lw' L2 Rw Bw2 3Fw 3Bw' 3Dw' Lw' 3Dw' 3Fw Fw2 R2 Rw' Bw2 Rw 3Bw' 3Fw Dw' 3Fw Bw Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Rw Bw 3Fw2 Fw 3Rw' 3Uw 3Dw2 Bw F' L' Fw D' 3Fw R' Bw B2 D' B 3Rw2 3Dw' D' 3Lw 3Bw' Rw' 3Bw L' Lw Uw 3Lw2 U2 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 U Rw2 U' B2 Bw D2 3Uw 3Bw2 Dw' D' 3Lw Dw2 Fw2 Uw 3Uw Rw' 3Lw 3Rw'

4. L 3Rw Rw' B L D 3Lw R2 B' 3Dw Dw 3Rw Uw 3Fw' Dw U2 B2 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Fw R2 3Uw' B 3Bw' F2 Uw2 Rw' 3Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 Uw 3Lw' Lw' L2 Dw U2 D2 L2 3Bw2 Uw' 3Lw2 R F D' 3Rw' U' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Fw 3Rw2 Uw' Fw 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw L' 3Rw' U2 3Lw R' 3Bw2 3Uw Fw U' Lw2 Bw' Uw U Fw' 3Uw' Uw' F' Uw R2 3Uw' F U2 L2 3Dw Rw' D2 Bw' Rw' Uw Rw Uw2 3Fw' 3Dw U2 Uw2 L' Bw' R' Dw L2 B' 3Rw 3Lw' Uw

5. 3Uw2 U 3Lw 3Uw D2 3Lw' Dw2 U2 3Lw2 3Dw U' 3Lw2 F L 3Bw Bw' Fw2 R 3Bw' B F' 3Fw Uw2 D R L Lw Dw D' U' 3Dw2 3Fw 3Rw' Rw 3Fw Bw 3Dw' F' Bw 3Bw R B 3Dw2 L' Rw Lw 3Lw 3Fw2 F L 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Uw Uw' Fw2 R Dw' Bw 3Rw2 L' Lw' U 3Rw' Uw2 Fw 3Bw2 3Rw2 Rw Fw' 3Bw 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Dw Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Bw Rw 3Bw R Rw2 Uw 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Dw F2 U 3Rw' 3Uw U2 3Fw' Lw2 Fw Bw D R 3Lw L' U' Lw

6. U2 F' Bw2 Lw U2 3Rw' 3Fw Lw' B2 D2 3Dw 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 B' D Rw B Bw 3Rw 3Lw Lw2 3Dw' Uw2 B2 3Lw2 B2 D' Uw Rw' Dw' 3Rw2 Dw2 F D' Lw2 U 3Rw Dw B2 3Dw' 3Bw F' 3Fw2 3Dw Uw' 3Fw' L' 3Uw2 L 3Bw2 U' D' Fw2 Bw' 3Dw2 Fw2 L' 3Uw2 Bw F' 3Rw Uw' Fw D R2 B2 L2 F2 3Uw 3Fw' Uw' R 3Dw' Lw Rw Uw F' 3Uw' Dw2 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Lw 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 Rw F' 3Lw2 Dw' 3Rw' Rw' Lw2 3Fw D2 R 3Uw' Uw' F' 3Fw2

7. Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw R' Bw Dw F2 U 3Lw' U' 3Fw' U 3Uw 3Bw 3Lw' 3Uw Dw Lw2 Dw F2 3Lw' Bw' 3Fw2 Fw' Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 D' Bw 3Lw' 3Bw' Bw' 3Fw B2 3Uw' B Rw F' L 3Lw2 3Rw' Uw2 Bw 3Fw' D2 F Uw2 L 3Uw' Uw' U 3Dw' 3Rw2 D Bw2 Dw 3Uw' L2 3Bw' Dw 3Uw2 Fw' 3Rw' R' Fw Bw2 Dw' 3Dw B 3Lw2 3Bw' Dw' 3Lw2 D2 3Uw' Lw Fw' Uw' Dw 3Lw' Rw2 U R2 Fw' 3Lw' 3Fw Dw 3Rw2 U Uw' 3Fw' D2 3Fw Fw Rw2 Uw' 3Uw' Fw' 3Bw

8. 3Fw2 R2 3Bw2 3Lw2 B Fw 3Dw' L 3Dw2 3Rw' Fw2 Rw' Dw L' Fw2 Rw' B2 Rw Bw L' 3Fw' 3Bw2 Lw2 F' 3Fw2 Fw Bw' D F2 D2 3Dw2 R' L Bw R' L B' R' 3Dw Bw2 3Fw' B2 D 3Bw D Dw2 L' 3Fw F' 3Bw Uw' 3Rw Rw2 3Dw R 3Fw' R2 Dw' R' 3Fw 3Rw2 D' U' Lw2 U R' 3Lw2 3Dw L' Bw' B2 Rw2 D2 B Uw' 3Uw2 Dw Lw F' D F 3Uw F' U' 3Rw Lw' B L2 Dw' B2 Dw' 3Lw' Rw2 3Bw' Lw' U2 Rw2 U 3Rw' 3Uw'

9. Bw 3Bw2 B 3Rw' Lw Rw' R 3Dw' 3Uw' 3Bw' Lw' R2 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Bw L' 3Lw2 3Bw F2 Fw' R Lw2 3Dw L B2 F' R' U2 3Uw2 3Fw U 3Dw2 B Bw 3Fw 3Dw2 Uw F' 3Fw2 3Dw U' 3Lw' F2 3Lw' 3Uw' D' Lw 3Rw2 D' F' Uw U' Dw 3Bw' 3Rw2 Dw R Dw2 L' D2 Dw B Uw2 Lw R' Rw 3Lw' U2 B Fw' R2 Lw' D2 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Dw Uw2 3Rw2 Bw F2 Rw2 Dw' Bw 3Uw2 3Lw' Bw2 R' Lw 3Rw L2 3Lw2 D 3Uw' Fw' 3Lw2 F

10. D B' Rw' Uw' F 3Lw L' F' 3Fw' Bw 3Bw Lw 3Fw D' Lw Rw 3Rw' 3Lw2 R2 3Dw2 Dw2 Bw' 3Bw2 R 3Bw' Lw Bw' 3Dw D2 Uw2 Bw 3Fw Rw' Bw Dw' 3Lw 3Bw' Dw' 3Rw' Uw2 U2 Dw 3Lw' Dw2 3Bw' 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Fw2 U' Lw' Fw' 3Rw B' R2 3Bw2 Rw 3Bw F Uw2 Dw2 F' L' D' Lw2 3Dw' Lw' B' 3Rw2 3Lw F D2 3Lw' U Lw' U' Dw Bw L' 3Uw2 Dw 3Lw' D' Fw R' Uw' Bw 3Dw2 Lw' F L2 D2 3Rw F Lw Uw' Lw Rw' B2 3Bw Uw

11. Fw2 L F' Lw' Dw' 3Dw 3Uw F2 3Uw2 3Rw' F L2 Rw' Uw' 3Fw' 3Bw 3Dw 3Fw Bw2 D' R Dw2 R 3Bw F2 Rw2 Bw' R L B' Rw' L2 F 3Dw2 Rw 3Dw2 D' 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 D2 3Bw' D 3Rw' U 3Dw' F2 Lw' Rw' Bw Dw 3Dw' F 3Rw 3Lw Dw2 3Fw2 U2 Uw2 R2 3Dw R' 3Fw2 Bw' F2 R F' 3Rw L2 Uw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw B 3Rw' Lw L 3Bw Dw 3Rw L' F2 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw2 Bw2 Lw 3Dw F2 3Dw Bw L Lw F D2 Lw2 U' Rw2

12. F 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Dw2 Bw2 3Bw' D 3Bw' Lw L2 3Fw' R' 3Dw2 U' 3Lw2 U 3Fw' D Dw' 3Bw 3Uw U Rw F2 L2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Dw2 U2 3Fw2 F R2 D Uw' Dw' Lw 3Dw F U2 B' 3Dw' 3Bw' Bw' F2 B R' 3Uw' R2 F U 3Lw' L 3Dw2 Bw' 3Bw' Fw 3Fw2 Rw2 3Dw Uw2 3Fw' 3Bw 3Lw2 Uw' 3Dw2 3Uw 3Lw 3Rw2 L' B Bw 3Rw 3Uw2 Uw' U 3Lw2 Dw' Lw' 3Dw2 L' 3Uw' 3Fw U2 Dw 3Dw' 3Bw' Uw2 U' L2 Dw2 F 3Fw2 B' U' 3Rw2 B2 Dw' 3Dw Rw2 3Lw'


----------



## Malkom (Jul 10, 2017)

Round 1 6x6 sub3:30
average: 3:46.29
(3:18.39), 3:44.81, 3:27.76, (4:54.77)POP, 3:34.64, 4:02.04, 3:50.17, 3:23.89, 3:44.36, 3:39.30, 4:24.65, 3:51.20

Is the old batch wuhua wothless am I just used to odd layered puzzles with way better perfomance?
Decent average btw 2 subPB singles


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 14, 2017)

Round 1, to sub-5:45
Aoshi M, Redux.
Ao12: 6:01.72
(6:38.41), 5:35.33, 5:51.29+, 6:11.78, 6:01.72, 6:37.62, 5:47.71, 6:01.19, 5:55.32, 5:54.34, (5:30.37), 6:20.86


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 16, 2017)

7x7 R1, sub 4:30 (Hoya, Wuji)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-16
avg of 12: 4:46.365

Time List:
4:46.789, 4:36.012, 4:44.965, 5:01.984, (5:16.917), 4:46.969, 4:27.713, (4:23.863), 4:58.140, 4:45.123, 4:56.840, 4:39.110

little rusty here, shouldn't be to hard to get this goal.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 17, 2017)

End of round 1
6x6:
Malkom, sub 3:30 - 3:46.29 [0/3]
One Wheel, sub 5:45 - 6:01.72 [0/3]
7x7:
Me: 4:46.36 [0/3]

Round 2:
6x6 R2:


Spoiler



1. 3Fw' Lw' Rw 3Uw2 U2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw' 3Fw' U Lw2 Bw2 R' F 3Rw2 R2 3Fw L2 R2 U Bw2 B Uw 3Fw' 3Rw' R Rw' L Bw' Lw2 F2 Uw' Bw' U2 Uw 3Uw2 3Fw' F2 Uw' 3Rw' L D 3Uw2 Uw Bw' Dw Fw' L2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Fw2 Bw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw 3Uw' Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 3Uw' F2 3Rw2 D' 3Rw2 R Dw2 B' Fw' Uw' D' R L 3Rw Lw2 B D' Rw B Bw2 Uw2

2. Lw' D' Lw Uw2 B2 D' Lw2 Bw R Lw2 L2 3Fw D2 L' Rw2 B' Lw' B2 F' Dw2 R' F' U' 3Fw2 Fw' Lw2 F2 R 3Rw2 Dw2 D' Rw' F Uw' Rw2 Fw B2 3Fw' 3Uw' U2 Uw' B D' Dw 3Fw' 3Rw' D' B2 D Uw' Fw Dw B' Rw' Lw2 F2 Bw2 B2 Fw U 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 Rw Uw' Lw2 L U2 Bw D B' F' L' 3Fw F L 3Uw2 Uw2 D' Lw2

3. U Rw' Dw2 3Rw B' Rw Dw Uw2 3Rw Bw U2 R2 Uw2 F 3Fw2 R' Fw' B2 R' F' Rw B2 Bw U2 B2 Lw2 Fw2 B' 3Rw Bw2 D' 3Rw2 Rw B' 3Fw' Bw2 U' Dw 3Rw L Dw R2 D Uw' 3Uw' L Uw Bw2 Lw2 Rw' L Fw2 3Fw' B L Lw' Bw 3Fw2 R Uw' D2 U' Rw' L2 3Uw D U' Dw' L' Bw2 B 3Rw' R2 Rw2 Lw' Fw2 F2 Uw R2 3Uw'

4. L' Fw' Uw B2 3Rw R L2 3Fw' Bw 3Uw' Uw D2 Fw U D2 Uw 3Rw2 Rw2 L F B' 3Fw2 D Fw' B Dw Fw' 3Fw B2 R Uw' B' L 3Rw F Fw2 Lw2 3Uw2 B' Bw 3Fw2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Rw' L 3Uw' B2 U' Lw L' D Dw' L' 3Fw Uw2 3Fw' Rw U' Lw' R2 Bw' F 3Uw' 3Fw2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 U2 B' L Fw' R' Lw2 3Rw' B' L2 Fw2 3Fw'

5. L' Lw2 D2 R Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Uw B' Rw F2 Bw Dw' Rw' Lw U' 3Uw2 L2 Bw Fw F' Rw' 3Uw Lw' D R Fw B Uw' 3Uw' R L' 3Uw' L' Uw U2 D' F' 3Uw' D' 3Fw2 3Uw Rw2 Lw 3Uw2 Bw Lw L2 D Fw 3Fw 3Rw Uw Lw' R Rw' U' F' Bw2 Dw2 F' Bw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Bw' D' Dw B2 F2 Uw' Lw2 Fw F D2 Rw Bw' R' L

6. Fw2 R' 3Rw' F' D Fw2 Rw2 3Rw Bw' Dw2 Fw L2 Lw2 Fw Uw' L 3Fw Bw' L' Fw' R' 3Fw D2 Dw' U' Bw Dw' Lw F' Rw L' Lw Dw' 3Rw U2 3Rw2 L Fw' B' L2 Lw R' 3Uw2 Uw2 Lw2 3Fw2 D2 R' F 3Fw Dw' R2 L 3Rw' D2 Fw2 B' 3Fw' F' Dw U' Rw2 L' D' L B' R2 L Dw2 R2 B R' U2 3Fw R Bw B2 Uw2 3Rw Bw'

7. F2 D' 3Fw' Fw' 3Uw' D Fw2 Dw2 Fw' F' Dw2 D U 3Fw2 L 3Fw2 D R Dw2 Rw 3Uw2 Fw2 U' Lw Dw2 R' Rw Bw2 D' B2 Dw2 L Fw Rw2 U L' Rw2 3Fw' Uw2 3Fw2 Uw' Bw' D' 3Rw' 3Fw' Bw2 U Uw Lw2 Uw D' L 3Fw D' Uw2 3Rw' L2 Fw2 D' L 3Rw' Uw' B F 3Uw2 D2 Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 B2 3Uw2 Fw Dw' Rw2 Dw U 3Rw 3Fw D' F

8. F U Bw2 B2 3Uw2 Uw Bw' U2 3Fw 3Rw2 Dw' U' Rw' 3Uw' U' Rw' R' Dw2 Lw' U' Bw' Rw' 3Uw Fw L' B2 Bw' U Uw' Dw' D' 3Rw2 3Uw Bw' 3Rw' R U2 B Bw' Lw L' Bw' Rw Uw R 3Fw Dw U2 F2 Bw L 3Rw2 U' F2 U2 R' Uw Fw' 3Rw' Lw U 3Uw Uw' B' U2 Lw2 3Fw' Rw' Bw' 3Uw' F' Fw Rw B' Fw2 F' Dw2 Fw' 3Fw' U2

9. Dw2 U Rw2 D' R' B2 Fw Dw2 B Dw D Lw' F U Dw2 L 3Fw L Bw R Rw Dw2 L' U2 Bw R2 D' U2 3Uw2 Bw' Uw' L2 F' U' Lw Dw L2 U2 Uw 3Rw2 B Dw2 3Uw B' F2 D' L' Bw2 Rw 3Fw2 B' D B 3Uw2 3Rw' U Lw B2 3Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw' Fw Dw2 L' B' 3Uw' 3Rw F2 Rw Uw Lw' Fw D 3Rw' Fw2 L R' 3Rw' Dw'

10. Bw' R' L2 B 3Uw' Rw2 Bw' Rw 3Rw2 U 3Fw' U 3Fw2 F' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Rw2 F2 B2 Rw' F' Fw' 3Uw2 Rw L' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw2 U Lw2 Rw2 3Rw2 Uw F2 Rw' F U' Uw Bw' 3Rw' L' Bw2 Fw Lw' 3Uw2 R 3Fw2 Bw Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw R F2 Fw2 U2 Lw2 Dw 3Uw2 Bw Dw' L2 3Rw' Rw' Lw Bw R' U F' Fw 3Uw 3Rw' R' Fw' Uw F R2 Fw 3Rw2 L' Rw'

11. D 3Rw 3Uw' Uw2 F2 Dw Bw Rw' Bw2 B U2 Fw L2 Uw2 B Lw Uw2 F' Lw Bw D' U' 3Rw' Bw 3Rw2 3Fw' Lw2 Fw2 3Fw2 3Rw Dw' 3Rw' U 3Fw 3Rw2 Uw2 Dw' D2 R' Rw2 Lw U2 D 3Rw' Rw2 U2 L2 Dw' 3Fw2 F2 3Rw' U2 R 3Uw2 U' Fw F Rw' F' B 3Fw 3Rw' 3Fw Uw D2 Fw2 R2 B2 3Fw' F' Fw Rw2 D' R2 Dw 3Uw Bw2 Rw R' Bw'

12. Fw' U2 Bw' F' B2 Fw' 3Fw2 D2 3Uw' F2 R' Dw U Uw' Lw' 3Rw2 Dw2 Bw' R2 D 3Rw D' 3Rw2 Rw F2 U2 3Fw' Uw2 3Uw2 B2 3Rw 3Uw' Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw 3Fw U2 Dw' Bw B' F2 3Rw' L Dw2 B Lw Dw R Dw2 D2 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw Rw2 L F' D' Rw 3Fw2 Rw' Dw2 F2 Dw2 U' Lw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Bw R' 3Uw F' B' Bw2 3Rw F2 Rw 3Uw2 Uw' U


7x7 R2:


Spoiler



1. 3Lw' B2 3Bw' F 3Fw' Dw2 U Bw2 Uw F Uw' 3Dw2 D2 U 3Uw L2 3Rw Bw' 3Bw' Dw' Rw D2 3Rw 3Uw Lw2 3Dw' 3Rw2 F' 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Bw Fw' B 3Rw L' U' F 3Uw 3Fw' R' 3Lw' B' L2 Bw2 Lw' 3Dw2 R' 3Fw 3Lw' L 3Bw' B U' L R 3Fw R2 Dw2 Uw Rw' F Dw Lw2 Bw Rw 3Rw' 3Fw2 Fw' 3Lw R2 L2 Rw B2 3Bw Lw R' F2 Fw' 3Fw Uw2 3Uw' Bw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 F' 3Uw' Rw Fw2 3Lw 3Rw' Fw2 R' Fw' Dw Bw Lw' 3Fw2 L' B'

2. D2 U' Bw2 B 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw 3Uw 3Bw' Lw L2 3Dw' 3Bw2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw U2 Uw' Fw 3Fw L' 3Uw' Fw R 3Rw 3Bw2 3Uw' B 3Uw' Fw 3Uw' R2 Dw' Bw U2 L Fw Rw B 3Rw' Fw 3Lw' 3Bw B2 L' 3Dw Lw 3Lw' U Dw Lw2 Rw2 R' F 3Rw F 3Uw2 U Uw2 Bw2 B2 U' Lw' Rw2 D2 3Bw' Rw2 B 3Bw Uw2 R' L2 Lw Fw Lw2 B 3Bw' 3Dw Dw Bw2 3Dw2 Bw' 3Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 L' 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Lw Dw2 3Dw R' Rw2 3Bw' 3Uw Uw 3Lw' 3Fw Bw2 3Lw'

3. 3Rw B L2 R Lw' 3Lw' U' B 3Dw Rw2 Lw' 3Bw2 Bw Uw' L2 Fw2 Bw' 3Lw' Rw 3Rw D' Bw' B2 F2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw D2 3Dw Fw Uw F2 3Fw2 U F' Uw' F2 Fw2 Bw2 3Fw2 L' Lw U2 Rw Uw' Fw' Dw 3Lw Uw2 3Uw2 Dw2 D L' U2 Rw B R' Fw' D2 3Bw2 D' R' F2 Lw 3Bw' 3Rw2 Fw2 R B Bw' L' Uw' 3Fw' R' B2 Fw F' Uw2 3Dw Dw' R2 3Fw2 B 3Rw' Uw' 3Bw' Bw' Rw2 L B' 3Dw2 3Uw Fw D2 3Fw2 Rw2 3Bw' Bw Fw' Dw

4. Uw2 3Bw' 3Uw 3Fw2 Rw2 3Lw R 3Rw' D2 3Bw2 Fw' Lw2 3Dw' Uw 3Rw' F B Lw' 3Lw' Bw' 3Uw2 L' Uw Bw Fw2 B2 3Rw Rw Bw2 3Uw' L 3Lw2 Fw R2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' 3Uw Dw 3Rw' Fw U2 3Fw' 3Uw' F' 3Lw 3Bw Uw2 3Uw U R2 3Lw2 B2 Bw Uw' 3Uw R Fw U2 3Uw2 Dw' Rw' F2 3Lw' U2 D Bw B2 Fw2 R2 3Rw2 F2 3Fw Dw' Lw2 3Lw2 3Uw D' L2 D Uw' R2 3Lw' 3Dw2 Uw' 3Uw L' Uw' 3Bw Uw B' 3Bw' 3Uw2 Bw' 3Uw U' 3Bw Uw L2 R'

5. 3Lw2 Rw' 3Bw2 3Lw2 D2 B2 3Bw2 Lw F D' U' 3Dw2 Fw 3Uw Dw2 Fw' 3Rw U' 3Dw' Lw2 3Rw2 3Dw' L Rw Dw' 3Dw D Fw2 3Bw2 F' B D' Dw Uw Fw2 Uw2 U2 Dw' 3Fw2 Bw' Lw L Dw' 3Uw' Rw2 D2 B D2 3Fw2 3Uw2 L2 3Fw B' Uw F2 3Uw Bw2 Rw2 3Uw R Lw Rw' Fw F' 3Uw' Fw 3Bw' F' B' Rw2 D' B2 3Rw F2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' F' 3Uw L' U D B2 Bw F2 Rw 3Uw2 3Bw 3Uw2 U2 R2 3Bw 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Dw' 3Bw' Bw2

6. Fw R 3Rw2 F' R Dw2 Bw 3Uw F2 3Dw F 3Bw2 3Uw Uw F2 D2 3Uw' L 3Uw' Rw' Bw B' 3Bw' 3Rw2 Fw2 3Bw Bw' F' Dw R' 3Rw Dw' 3Dw' D2 Rw 3Lw2 3Fw2 R' 3Fw Rw 3Lw2 3Dw2 Dw2 Bw' 3Fw' Dw L2 R' Lw' U Bw' U2 3Rw2 Lw L2 Rw2 Dw2 3Rw2 3Bw2 Bw2 Dw' L' 3Uw' Uw B' 3Rw' Dw Rw 3Rw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Uw Dw 3Lw U2 B' Bw2 3Fw' 3Dw' D Fw' F 3Fw2 B D' B2 R 3Uw' Uw D F' 3Dw Fw D2 3Rw2 D2 3Fw Bw L2 Bw

7. Rw' 3Lw2 F' Uw 3Rw' Uw2 3Dw 3Uw Bw' 3Fw2 3Bw' D2 3Fw' Fw2 F2 R' Rw2 Lw' L' B 3Bw 3Fw Rw2 3Uw2 Uw' Rw' Lw2 D' F2 Rw2 3Dw' B 3Bw2 Bw 3Fw2 Fw2 F2 U Bw F2 3Rw' R Lw' L' Rw 3Lw2 Fw' 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Rw U F2 Bw' B 3Lw2 D' L Fw' D2 3Dw Bw2 3Lw 3Bw2 3Rw2 B2 3Lw' Uw Fw F' L2 Lw' 3Dw2 R B' 3Uw' 3Lw 3Fw2 U 3Lw2 L' R 3Dw 3Lw' 3Bw 3Rw' B' Fw2 Rw' 3Rw' D2 B' Bw2 3Fw 3Bw2 R2 Uw2 D' R2 Bw Uw2

8. Rw' F 3Rw' F Bw R' 3Bw 3Lw2 U' 3Bw Dw L2 3Dw' 3Rw' Lw' Fw2 L' B2 Dw' L F 3Bw' B' 3Rw Lw 3Uw2 R' B2 L 3Fw Dw L' Fw 3Bw Dw2 3Dw Rw U Uw D2 Rw' Lw 3Dw2 3Bw2 B' Fw' 3Fw2 Rw' Dw Bw L Dw2 Fw Uw Lw2 Dw' 3Lw' Rw' Uw' 3Rw' Uw2 U 3Lw2 L' Bw 3Lw 3Fw' L' Rw' Uw D' Bw 3Dw2 Uw 3Rw2 Fw' 3Bw' 3Dw' D 3Uw L' Fw2 L2 Dw2 Rw2 L 3Dw2 3Rw R Rw2 3Fw B D' L2 3Dw Rw U D F' Uw

9. 3Fw 3Dw2 3Uw' F' Bw2 U2 F R2 L2 3Uw 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw R Rw B' Uw 3Bw2 Bw F' Uw B2 3Bw2 3Lw2 Dw' Uw2 B' Rw2 L2 Lw F2 Bw' 3Rw Dw Lw Uw' F 3Rw2 Dw Uw2 D' 3Bw' L' Dw2 B Lw B2 3Bw 3Uw F2 3Bw 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Uw 3Bw2 F 3Rw2 L' Fw2 U' Fw' Rw2 3Dw' Fw Rw2 3Dw2 Lw' Fw 3Uw' Fw' 3Fw2 Dw2 L2 F' 3Bw' Fw Bw2 3Fw2 B2 U2 Fw 3Uw F2 Bw2 3Fw2 3Bw 3Lw2 Bw' D 3Lw2 Uw2 Dw 3Fw R B F L2 3Dw' 3Lw' Fw

10. 3Uw2 Uw 3Lw F 3Dw2 Bw2 L' 3Lw' 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw2 Fw' F2 3Bw Bw' Rw F Bw2 3Fw' Rw2 3Fw 3Dw2 D2 Uw' 3Fw' Fw2 B2 3Uw2 3Bw Lw2 3Fw' D L2 3Dw D 3Bw2 B' Dw2 3Lw Uw Fw2 3Fw 3Rw2 3Dw Uw B' L2 3Uw Dw U R Lw2 B' 3Bw Rw' L' Fw2 D' F2 Fw2 Rw 3Uw Rw' 3Fw2 L Dw' Bw2 3Dw' Lw2 3Bw 3Fw2 3Rw' U' 3Rw Rw 3Bw' Bw' F Uw U' D2 3Lw 3Dw L' 3Lw2 Fw2 3Lw2 Lw F' B2 3Fw' D U2 3Rw Dw2 3Bw Lw2 Bw' R2 Bw

11. F' Lw2 B 3Rw' Uw Bw 3Rw' Dw2 3Rw2 Uw' 3Fw2 Uw Dw' Lw2 Dw' U F 3Fw U R 3Fw Bw Dw' 3Fw2 R2 D U2 L2 U2 F' Uw 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw' B2 Uw2 3Lw F2 Rw2 F2 3Bw2 Dw2 Uw' F B2 3Fw2 D' R2 3Bw' 3Lw2 Fw 3Lw2 Dw' 3Fw' F D2 F2 Fw' Uw2 Lw D2 Bw' 3Bw 3Fw Rw' R2 U L' Fw2 3Fw' Rw B 3Lw2 Bw' 3Dw2 B2 Fw' 3Rw L R 3Dw Rw B F' Fw2 3Bw' Bw Uw Rw' U' Fw 3Rw' F 3Lw' Rw2 3Fw Dw2 3Rw' Dw 3Dw2

12. L2 F Bw' L2 Lw Uw' 3Fw' U' Lw2 D 3Dw' L Rw Fw' Rw2 Bw' D B U F B L 3Dw' U2 Dw2 D Lw 3Fw2 3Bw B2 Rw2 3Dw' L' B' 3Bw2 R2 B U 3Rw' 3Uw Lw D' Fw 3Uw' 3Rw' R' Lw2 3Uw L Rw U' R 3Fw' Dw Lw' Fw U R' L2 B Lw2 B 3Fw' 3Rw2 R2 3Uw2 Bw Rw2 3Bw2 F2 Fw Lw2 Rw U2 R L 3Lw2 Bw B' Rw2 3Rw U 3Dw 3Bw Bw2 Rw Fw' R Dw' B Uw' 3Dw F B U' B2 D2 Dw2 3Rw 3Lw


Good luck!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 23, 2018)

Good Day,

I was about to create a Race to sub x 6x6 and 7x7 thread when I came across this one. Seeing as there has been no activity on this thread for several months, I will be happy to post some new scrambles once a week if anyone is interested in me doing so. Please let me know your thoughts and I will plan accordingly.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

Since this thread has been inactive for a while, I decided to revive it. Ordway Persyn: If you would like to take over again that is completely fine and I will not mind. However, I will start the scrambles for this week, and go from there. I will plan on posting new scrambles every Friday.

Round 3


Spoiler: Round 3 6x6



Time List:
1. 3Fw' U2 B' Uw L2 Dw2 Uw' B F' Dw F Uw' Fw B' Dw2 Lw' 3Uw 3Rw2 3Fw2 Uw2 L U' D' Dw2 3Rw2 Dw2 R' Bw U Bw' F L2 R Bw' D' U2 Uw Rw2 3Rw' Dw' B2 R' U' B2 Lw2 Uw 3Uw' Fw2 3Uw2 Lw2 Bw U B L' Dw L2 Uw R2 F' B' U Dw' Fw Bw2 Lw2 L2 3Fw' U L2 U2 Bw U2 3Rw' Rw L' Bw' R' Bw' 3Rw' B 

2. Dw' D2 L 3Fw2 Dw 3Uw F2 Uw2 L Uw2 3Rw' Fw 3Rw' D' 3Fw L 3Uw2 Dw2 Uw D L Fw U' Rw' 3Uw2 B2 Dw2 Bw 3Fw' Fw2 B 3Rw' Bw2 F2 3Rw' Lw' R Dw' Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw Dw2 F 3Uw2 Uw U2 Fw Uw2 3Uw2 Dw2 Lw' Dw' 3Fw' U 3Fw2 Uw L2 Uw 3Fw Rw2 Dw' D' Lw' Uw' 3Uw' D F Fw' B2 R' Bw' Fw2 3Uw Bw D2 B' 3Uw R' Fw Bw'

3. 3Uw' Lw 3Uw Bw' D L' U2 R' L' Fw2 Uw Lw' D 3Uw2 R2 B2 3Rw L' Dw F' Bw2 L' B2 3Uw' R' B D 3Uw Lw2 3Rw' U' Uw B' 3Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw L' Lw' Uw2 Dw2 3Fw' U L' U2 3Rw2 B2 D2 Dw Bw R' F2 3Fw2 3Rw' B' Fw U Uw2 D Rw Bw2 Dw B2 U 3Uw' L' Uw 3Uw2 Fw' 3Fw D2 Rw' Bw 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw U2 3Uw2

4. Fw2 Uw Fw' Uw B' Lw' Dw U L' 3Fw2 Bw D Dw' F' R Fw Lw2 3Fw2 Fw2 3Rw' Dw 3Rw2 3Uw Bw2 D' R' Rw' F Uw2 Bw' 3Rw2 D2 R' B Lw Bw' 3Fw Rw B Lw' D' F2 Bw2 R2 D' 3Rw2 Fw Lw U2 F2 B2 Dw R' Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw' Bw2 3Rw Lw' U2 B' D2 R' Bw L' B' Rw Bw2 R Fw' D Fw' Rw2 Fw' Lw' B' F2 U2 3Uw

5. Bw' D' U Rw L' Dw' R Bw2 B' 3Fw2 Lw2 Bw' F' U Lw' 3Fw Fw2 U' R' D2 3Fw D Dw' L2 Bw2 U L' D2 B2 D Uw' 3Rw' R2 Bw 3Uw' F' R' Uw Fw2 3Fw' D' F Rw' 3Fw' Rw' 3Uw2 R' D 3Uw Rw' 3Fw' R2 Rw 3Fw' L2 3Fw Dw2 3Uw2 B Rw 3Fw2 Uw L2 Rw Fw2 Bw 3Fw Rw' R Dw2 D 3Rw' Dw2 F2 3Uw' Uw Dw2 Fw2 Dw F2 

6. 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw' R' Bw2 D' Dw F2 3Uw L' Rw2 3Fw' Dw Rw F2 Dw 3Rw Uw B 3Fw D' Bw Lw' Fw2 Rw' D L' Rw Fw' R 3Rw2 U' Fw' F R2 3Fw Lw2 3Uw' B' L Dw Lw2 Fw2 Rw L' U2 Uw' Fw2 3Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 3Uw' Lw2 Uw2 R D' Bw Uw2 R F 3Rw2 Lw 3Fw2 R' 3Uw' 3Rw' Bw' U F 3Uw' 3Rw2 Bw Rw Dw2 L2 3Uw' 3Rw Rw Dw2

7. Dw' 3Fw2 U2 Fw 3Fw2 3Uw' Dw2 R Dw2 U2 D Lw' Dw2 R' Uw2 R 3Uw Dw R D' F Rw2 L' F' Lw' 3Uw Rw 3Uw D' Lw2 B2 U' 3Rw Fw Rw B2 Rw' Uw 3Fw D' L2 Lw' Dw2 D2 Lw R2 Bw Uw Rw' F 3Uw 3Fw2 Uw2 3Rw 3Uw' B2 L Uw' F' Fw R B Dw Fw' F2 Dw Fw' 3Uw Rw F2 Dw2 3Rw' B' Bw Fw D Lw L2 3Rw' F

8. 3Uw2 Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw' D' 3Fw L 3Uw Lw Dw D2 Bw' B2 Fw2 L Lw' Fw' 3Fw' Bw B' Uw R2 3Rw2 L B2 Dw2 L' Fw2 Uw B2 Fw2 Dw2 U Fw2 Bw2 Lw F' U B 3Uw' 3Fw' F' Uw' Dw Bw Uw 3Rw' 3Uw' B2 Dw2 3Uw F' Lw' Dw2 B F L Dw D' Rw' Uw Dw B 3Rw2 B Dw Fw2 Bw' R2 3Uw Rw' Dw2 Rw Fw2 B' Lw' B Lw' Bw2 L2 

9. 3Fw Lw F' 3Uw R2 U Bw 3Rw' R 3Uw Bw2 3Uw2 Bw' Rw 3Fw F2 Dw 3Rw' Dw' Rw' Lw2 3Fw' F R' F' Lw' L 3Fw2 D' F B' Bw L Dw 3Rw Rw Uw2 R2 F2 D' B 3Fw2 Lw 3Rw2 R' Bw2 F' L U2 3Rw U Dw 3Rw R' U 3Fw Uw Lw2 R Fw' 3Rw Lw U2 Dw F' Uw2 3Uw Fw' R 3Fw' U' L F' D2 Fw' 3Fw2 U' Lw' Rw2 Uw2

10. D 3Rw' Bw Uw B' Bw D B2 Rw L Fw R' Uw' D' 3Fw2 R2 U' B' Fw Rw' 3Fw2 Lw' Rw2 U' D2 3Fw' Bw Dw2 Bw B2 3Fw' D Fw2 F Uw B2 Bw 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw2 R2 Uw Dw2 B Lw R 3Uw2 U' Uw R2 3Fw2 L D2 Bw 3Uw' D2 U2 Dw 3Rw' Lw2 F2 Lw R2 Fw2 3Uw2 Bw2 Rw' L D' 3Rw' U2 Fw' L' 3Fw2 L2 3Rw R2 U L Bw2

11. U' Lw 3Uw' Rw' 3Rw2 F' Bw' Lw' U Rw2 B Rw' Bw2 Rw' Uw' U2 3Uw' 3Fw F2 Fw2 U' Lw' Dw' L2 3Rw' 3Fw2 B Lw Bw' B Dw' Uw Bw R2 3Rw D' R2 Uw' D Rw R B2 U2 Rw 3Rw2 Uw B' F2 3Uw B' D Uw' Dw Bw L' F' Lw2 B 3Rw' Uw' F U2 L2 3Rw' R2 Fw' D Dw2 Fw D2 B' F2 Uw U D 3Fw F R' Fw' 3Uw2

12. Bw L' Uw U2 D Fw2 Rw' U 3Fw Dw Bw' F2 3Uw L' Uw' 3Rw R2 Uw' Rw 3Fw' 3Uw' L' Rw' Lw2 B' D' Bw2 D' 3Fw2 3Rw 3Uw' D Bw' Rw B' 3Rw2 R 3Uw Fw' Rw D' 3Fw' Fw' 3Uw Uw' Rw B Lw 3Rw U Bw L' 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw' R2 U R2 3Fw' L' 3Rw2 B' Dw2 Lw' U Lw Bw R' Fw2 U' Dw' Uw 3Fw F2 Rw2 3Fw2 U2 F'





Spoiler: Round 3 7x7



1. R Dw F 3Bw 3Fw Dw 3Fw 3Dw' 3Fw' 3Bw' F Rw2 3Fw' Rw2 3Bw' Bw' 3Uw' Fw' R L2 F2 3Dw2 3Uw2 F' Uw2 R Lw2 Uw' F2 3Fw2 L 3Bw2 B2 3Dw Lw2 3Lw2 F' D Fw Dw 3Rw2 Rw Dw' 3Dw' F2 3Lw R' Lw Uw2 3Dw2 Lw' L Uw' 3Rw2 R2 Fw Uw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Bw' L2 Uw' Fw2 3Lw F' Rw' Dw Fw2 3Rw2 F 3Dw L2 U 3Dw 3Lw2 B' 3Bw' Fw' Lw' L Dw B Dw' F 3Fw U B 3Uw' B2 3Rw' U2 3Lw 3Bw' R2 Uw' D R2 F B' U'

2. Bw' R2 Dw B' D Rw2 3Fw 3Rw' Rw 3Bw' B' U' Dw 3Bw' 3Dw Fw' R' 3Lw' B' 3Uw D' B2 Rw F' Dw' 3Bw' Uw 3Fw Dw' D F Bw Dw 3Fw' Dw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Uw Lw Dw2 Uw' Rw' 3Uw' Uw 3Bw2 Fw' U' 3Bw' 3Lw' B' D2 3Rw2 B' Dw R F Dw' F2 U' 3Bw Rw' 3Dw 3Bw2 R2 F' U' D Fw' 3Dw 3Lw 3Uw 3Lw' L2 3Dw2 R2 B Uw' Fw2 U' 3Lw' Fw2 3Uw' Rw Dw2 3Fw L2 Dw 3Fw' F2 3Uw Lw' Rw' 3Dw' 3Uw' U2 R D2 Uw' 3Rw' R2

3. 3Fw2 R' Dw Uw' F2 B' 3Fw' Rw2 F2 Uw 3Fw Bw 3Rw2 3Bw2 D' Bw' U2 Rw' 3Lw U' Dw 3Dw F 3Uw' 3Dw' L' B' Uw2 B' Dw' U 3Rw' Lw' Dw R' D2 R Lw2 3Uw' Bw2 Uw' 3Bw 3Rw 3Lw2 3Bw2 Fw' L' F 3Uw2 B U 3Fw2 L' Bw Fw' Dw2 3Rw' B2 R2 U' Dw2 3Dw2 Fw' 3Lw' U' 3Rw2 D L 3Fw B' D2 F U Bw' 3Fw 3Dw' Dw2 R' D2 Rw2 Dw' 3Dw 3Uw R' U2 Lw L Uw2 D2 3Dw' Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw' B 3Bw 3Fw 3Rw' Dw2 3Bw B

4. F2 U 3Uw Dw2 3Rw2 Dw' 3Bw' L2 D 3Rw D' Uw Rw Dw 3Bw 3Rw' F Lw2 B' L2 3Uw 3Fw2 D2 R2 Uw' 3Uw2 Lw2 D2 3Dw2 L2 3Fw' F2 Uw' Rw D' F R Fw Bw Rw' L' 3Uw2 D2 3Rw' 3Lw' F Uw' Rw' 3Bw Dw2 R2 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 R Rw D' Rw Dw' 3Dw F2 3Fw Fw' L2 D B 3Uw' B2 3Fw Uw' L R 3Bw D' Fw' 3Dw2 B' Dw2 B' Lw U Uw Fw' 3Dw' Fw2 B2 Dw' F Uw2 3Uw L' 3Lw2 Uw D' Fw' 3Fw 3Bw L U 3Dw'

5. Dw' 3Rw' 3Lw' Rw Uw' U 3Fw L2 3Fw 3Uw D2 3Lw' R2 Uw L2 Lw' Fw' L Fw2 3Dw' Bw2 Rw2 R' Uw L2 Lw' Dw' D' Lw2 3Bw' 3Uw' Fw 3Lw' R2 Dw L' 3Bw' Bw2 D' 3Dw 3Lw 3Dw' Fw U 3Fw 3Bw2 Rw' 3Rw L Uw2 R2 Bw2 3Uw2 D' F2 3Bw2 3Dw' L2 Dw R2 Bw2 3Dw2 Dw2 3Fw' Lw2 D F2 Uw' R' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Fw' U' F' Fw' D' F' Fw Dw 3Bw U' 3Dw2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Dw' Rw' F' Bw2 Fw B Dw R B2 Fw' Bw 3Lw2 Uw' Fw 3Fw' F2

6. 3Lw B2 3Bw2 3Dw2 L 3Lw' 3Rw Uw' 3Fw2 3Dw2 Fw2 U' R' Bw2 F Fw' R2 B R Uw D Dw 3Bw 3Fw' L2 3Bw' Rw' Fw' U' 3Lw2 Bw2 B Dw' 3Bw' 3Rw' Bw2 L' B F2 L U' 3Fw' F2 3Dw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Lw Dw2 3Rw L2 3Bw2 D2 B R' 3Uw U' 3Rw2 3Fw 3Bw' D' 3Rw R' L2 Fw Uw' 3Rw' Dw2 3Dw' 3Lw 3Rw' D2 3Dw2 B2 Bw' R2 F Rw' 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Dw' Rw2 Lw Dw2 F' U2 3Fw' Rw' 3Dw' Bw2 Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw Uw F2 3Dw Uw' Fw'

7. F' B D 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Lw' Bw2 R Rw2 3Bw2 Lw D Lw2 3Bw2 3Fw B Rw Bw2 3Lw2 L2 3Bw L2 U' 3Uw2 Uw' Dw' L2 3Bw' 3Uw' Fw U2 Uw' Fw2 Dw' L' U 3Bw2 Lw2 3Lw' 3Rw' F' 3Fw' Lw' F' U' 3Lw Dw Bw' 3Bw2 F' Uw2 3Fw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Fw' L2 U2 3Fw' F' R' Lw2 F2 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Dw2 L2 Lw Rw R Bw2 Fw 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Bw 3Fw L' D2 F' Uw 3Dw U' 3Rw Uw2 U Rw' R2 3Dw2 Uw' 3Rw' U' D L' F2 D' 3Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 3Lw U' 3Uw2

8. Lw' Dw U' D B2 D' 3Dw2 Uw' 3Bw2 U' Bw' Fw2 F L2 Bw L2 U R2 Uw2 3Dw' Bw2 Fw' U Lw U 3Uw' Bw' Uw2 3Dw B' 3Bw2 Dw F2 3Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw 3Fw' Bw2 3Bw' Fw2 Lw' 3Bw Uw' Rw2 3Rw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Rw Fw U2 L Dw Uw 3Lw2 Uw' L F2 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 L2 3Uw2 U Uw2 Fw2 U2 L' 3Bw 3Dw2 R2 Lw' 3Uw' 3Bw2 Bw2 Rw Lw' U2 B2 3Dw2 U Bw D' R Bw' U Lw2 Uw2 3Rw' Fw 3Bw2 Uw' 3Fw Dw2 Fw2 3Rw Fw2

9. D' Lw L Rw' U 3Rw2 Rw' Uw' 3Rw2 B' L U R Rw Bw' B' 3Lw' Rw2 R2 3Fw' L2 Fw Dw' 3Fw Dw Uw2 U2 3Dw Lw Bw' F Lw' 3Lw2 F' 3Bw' R 3Lw D' 3Dw' 3Uw' Uw' Dw2 Fw2 F2 3Fw2 Bw2 U R2 Fw2 Lw 3Lw R2 L2 Dw2 3Bw2 R B' 3Uw' 3Fw2 R Bw2 F' B2 3Fw2 Lw 3Fw 3Rw Dw2 3Dw' 3Bw R2 3Fw2 3Dw' F Rw2 D Uw L' D' 3Bw' U L' 3Uw2 Lw' D Rw F' Uw2 U' Bw' F 3Rw2 Rw 3Uw 3Dw' Fw 3Uw 3Bw U L2

10. D 3Dw2 L Dw 3Dw2 B' F 3Fw2 Lw2 U 3Uw2 R2 F2 3Lw Lw' F Bw' D' 3Uw' 3Rw 3Fw2 Lw2 3Fw2 B Lw 3Dw2 Dw' Bw' Uw' 3Uw' Rw 3Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Uw' 3Dw2 3Bw' 3Fw2 R2 U' 3Bw2 B' 3Lw2 R' 3Fw' 3Dw' U F2 3Uw' 3Fw D' 3Bw' 3Fw' Bw2 3Rw 3Uw' U2 3Rw D Rw' F2 B L2 3Uw2 L' U' Lw' 3Uw2 Dw' F' 3Dw2 D' Dw' F' 3Bw Uw2 3Lw' Rw' B2 Bw 3Dw R2 Lw' F2 3Rw U2 Uw F L' D2 L' R2 Dw2 3Uw2 Bw R Dw' Uw 3Fw 3Dw2

11. Dw2 D 3Lw2 Fw' Uw2 3Dw' F2 B2 Bw' D' U2 Rw2 L2 F' R' U 3Rw' R2 Rw' D2 F' U' D 3Fw Rw R Uw U2 3Dw' 3Bw2 Rw' F 3Lw' 3Rw2 3Fw Dw D2 R' Uw Bw2 Lw' Uw U' R2 3Dw 3Uw2 3Bw B' 3Dw2 Uw' Dw2 R' 3Dw2 Lw2 L F2 3Lw2 F 3Rw2 D2 L2 3Rw' Lw' 3Uw2 3Fw' L' 3Dw Bw F2 3Uw' U2 Dw Rw' 3Fw' Dw Rw2 B' Bw2 Uw2 B Rw' Bw 3Bw' U2 3Rw Bw L' R2 3Uw2 B Fw2 3Uw L' R2 Dw Fw Rw L' 3Dw' 3Uw'

12. 3Dw' 3Lw' Uw Bw' F2 R2 3Dw' Fw' F2 Bw Rw2 Uw F' 3Dw' Fw' R 3Uw2 3Fw' Lw 3Uw' B' D F 3Uw2 B2 3Rw' Lw' L' R B2 3Rw2 L2 Lw2 3Dw B 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 F' 3Lw2 D' Dw Uw' 3Rw Dw Lw 3Uw F2 Fw' B 3Lw2 D' Uw' 3Dw' Lw' B2 3Bw' F R2 B' Uw2 Rw 3Bw' 3Rw2 Rw' R' 3Bw2 Rw2 3Uw2 3Bw' L2 3Dw' 3Rw2 Bw L 3Uw2 U' Rw 3Fw' U F 3Bw2 U2 3Bw' Fw' 3Fw' L B' Lw2 3Dw' 3Rw2 B Rw' R2 U' 3Uw2 Rw 3Rw R' Fw2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 26, 2018)

Round 3 7x7
Sub 6:30
Ao12: 6:37.13

Time List:
1. 6:45.03 
2. 7:03.95 
3. 6:16.43 
4. 6:21.87 
5. (7:16.43)
6. 6:57.10 
7. (5:49.55)
8. 6:33.41 
9. 6:32.10 
10. 6:35.12 
11. 6:34.06 
12. 6:32.20 

Like they always say cough cough "consistency is key" cough.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 1, 2018)

Round 3 6x6
Sub 3:40
Ao12: 3:37.70

Time List:
1. (4:12.48)
2. 3:30.93
3. 3:50.25
4. 3:38.14
5. 3:58.16 
6. 3:24.10 
7. 3:43.56 
8. (2:50.07) 
9. 3:52.57 
10. 3:20.76 
11. 3:22.15
12. 3:36.42

At the moment is looks like it is just me competing. I guess that saves time in entering the results.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 3 Results: 
6x6https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xz-PbxpO-5RKfP7QEh_kvRR-uT_E4eFPPHG6BlYQ9Ec/edit?usp=sharing
Race to sub 3:40
cubeshepherd: 3:37.70 1/3

7x7
Race to sub 6:30
cubeshepherd: 6:37.13 0/3

Well it was not very hard for me to get the best time for this week, seeing that I was the only competitor.



Spoiler: Round 4 6x6 scrambles



1. Fw2 L2 3Rw R U 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw L2 B' 3Fw2 Lw R Bw' F D 3Fw' D Bw Fw2 D' Bw2 L Rw' Fw2 Lw Rw' Dw 3Rw Lw' 3Fw' Lw' 3Fw' Lw Dw' B2 Bw L2 Lw' Uw2 B' Bw Fw 3Rw Rw2 Bw' Dw R2 Dw' B' 3Uw' L 3Fw D Fw' Bw R2 Dw B' F' R2 3Fw' Bw2 U2 Uw2 3Uw B2 Uw' 3Uw2 Lw' Fw Dw D' 3Fw2 Rw Dw R' 3Uw' F2 Lw'

2. 3Rw2 Uw L' Bw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Dw2 F2 3Uw' 3Fw Dw2 Rw L Fw' 3Rw2 D 3Rw Dw2 3Rw Lw2 F Dw' R' Lw2 3Uw U2 Fw' Bw F' D' B2 3Fw2 3Uw' Lw' Bw2 Uw2 3Uw' D2 Rw' Uw Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Bw F2 B' R Bw2 Rw2 F' U' R 3Uw Dw' U D Rw' L' 3Rw' Dw2 D' 3Rw U Fw' L2 Uw' U Lw U2 Dw' Bw' D Uw2 Lw2 U' Rw U' Lw2 R2 3Rw'

3. 3Uw' F Rw' R Lw U 3Fw' F' 3Rw2 L' 3Fw Uw' 3Rw2 L2 Uw' Dw' Fw' F R Rw2 L2 Uw' B2 3Rw' Uw' D 3Fw Fw R' L2 3Fw Bw 3Rw2 D' 3Rw2 Bw2 F R D2 U 3Fw' B' R2 Lw 3Rw2 Uw R' D' 3Fw' Dw' R B' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw2 Fw' 3Rw Bw' 3Fw2 B2 R2 3Uw' Rw' Lw2 Fw2 3Fw2 F2 L2 Dw Lw' B F' 3Uw' Fw 3Uw U2 Bw' 3Uw2 Rw' Dw2

4. U2 Lw' Bw D' L2 F2 Bw2 Dw 3Fw2 B2 U 3Uw D Rw2 Dw2 F2 3Rw2 Uw' Lw2 F D2 3Rw Bw2 Rw 3Fw2 Rw Uw' F' Bw' R' Lw2 L2 F' L' R2 D2 B2 3Fw2 3Rw' Uw' 3Rw 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw' Rw' L U 3Rw D Lw L2 Fw' F 3Uw Bw2 3Uw' 3Fw D2 Uw Fw' D Fw' 3Uw F B2 Bw' U2 Lw 3Fw 3Rw 3Fw2 B' F Uw 3Rw2 Bw2 B 3Fw2 Fw' 3Uw2

5. R' Lw2 Fw2 R' 3Fw' 3Rw2 R' Lw' 3Fw2 Uw2 F' 3Uw2 Fw' U2 3Fw2 Fw 3Rw' R2 Rw Bw 3Rw' R Lw' Fw' D' U' L U' B2 3Uw' Uw B2 R2 Uw2 3Fw2 Uw Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw Fw' 3Uw 3Fw Rw 3Fw2 R 3Rw2 Bw' R' Dw' Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 3Rw' Rw Fw' Uw2 D2 U2 Rw Fw' F' Lw2 R' Bw' 3Rw Rw' B2 D2 R2 L2 3Uw' R' 3Rw' U Lw Bw2 D' Fw2

6. Dw2 F' R2 D R2 Dw R' Bw Dw' Lw2 Rw2 3Fw F R Dw2 L2 Lw' D Bw D' Rw' Lw2 3Fw' R Dw Uw 3Fw' Dw2 Fw2 F2 3Rw2 B R2 Lw2 3Uw2 U' L2 D Bw Lw B Bw' F' 3Uw' 3Fw' Dw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Fw2 3Uw' U' 3Fw' Dw2 3Uw2 L 3Uw B' L 3Rw' R' U' Dw2 Fw' F' B' Rw' Lw' D' 3Fw2 L' Uw' Rw2 L 3Fw' Uw2 B2 R' B2 D2 R2

7. Uw2 F Dw' Rw 3Fw2 Uw2 3Uw' F2 Uw' Bw' U R 3Fw2 Uw Bw D' Lw L' Dw2 Uw' 3Rw2 U Bw 3Fw 3Rw' R' Bw' 3Fw' B Dw' 3Uw2 D' L' Rw Uw2 D' Dw2 Rw B L' Fw2 Uw' 3Rw2 Rw' L' Fw' Rw' B 3Rw' L' Dw 3Uw 3Rw Lw Fw' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' L2 Lw2 Fw 3Fw2 Bw Uw' L U2 Rw2 U Uw2 Fw2 B2 Dw Rw' Bw2 F' Lw' 3Uw' L2 B'

8. L' Fw Uw F2 L' Bw' Fw B2 F' D' 3Fw Dw D Lw2 Bw Uw Fw' 3Uw2 Lw' R' B' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Fw F' B' U' Rw B2 3Rw Fw Dw' 3Rw 3Fw Uw' 3Uw Rw L2 Lw 3Fw Dw2 3Rw2 Bw2 F2 Rw' 3Rw' L Uw' U L2 3Fw2 Fw U Lw Uw B R2 Bw' Dw R' B' Uw Lw Bw' D2 Uw' 3Rw Lw2 R2 B' Rw 3Uw Dw Bw 3Uw' Lw2 L' 3Uw2 Lw 3Rw'

9. B2 3Rw Lw' R' L F' U2 Bw' Dw2 3Fw D 3Uw' R2 Rw' 3Fw D Lw 3Uw Rw' 3Fw' Bw' F2 D' Dw2 F2 Lw' Fw' Rw Uw' D' Dw2 Bw' B2 D2 U' Lw' D2 3Rw F2 3Uw U2 Uw' F2 Lw U 3Uw' Uw' Rw2 R2 L2 B' Dw2 D 3Uw2 L U' Fw2 R 3Fw Lw 3Uw Uw' B' U2 Bw' Lw Rw2 3Rw2 Uw B D2 Dw2 R 3Rw2 F2 Rw2 Fw R2 3Uw R'

10. U B Rw D' U F 3Rw' Rw R2 Fw R' 3Uw' Rw2 U 3Uw Rw L U' Uw2 D2 L 3Fw Rw 3Uw2 U' Bw2 F2 3Uw' 3Rw' Bw2 U2 Rw' U' D Fw2 D L' Lw' D Fw' Lw' L' Fw D2 L R2 D' 3Uw B' Rw D Bw2 Dw2 Fw' R2 D' Uw' R' Lw2 F2 Rw2 3Rw' F D2 U Dw' R' F' L' B2 Dw Rw' F 3Rw2 Uw2 3Rw' Lw2 Bw B2 Fw

11. Uw2 Rw Uw' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Rw2 3Fw2 Bw2 Fw' R2 B U' D Fw' Uw 3Fw Lw Bw2 3Rw2 3Uw F' 3Uw D' L2 Dw2 R2 L2 B Bw 3Rw R' Uw' L 3Uw Uw2 3Fw' Rw' Uw2 Dw2 R' Dw D' 3Uw2 Rw' L' R Fw 3Rw' Bw Lw2 L' Bw2 L D2 Dw' Bw Fw' L' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 B' Bw Uw2 3Rw' L' Bw2 3Uw2 Dw Lw F Uw2 Dw' 3Rw D L2 3Uw2

12. F2 3Fw2 D F R2 Fw U' Rw2 L' Lw' R' Dw' R' B 3Uw2 U B L2 B' Lw2 3Uw' U2 D2 B L Dw2 Rw2 Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Lw Uw' 3Rw D2 U Lw2 Bw2 R Uw2 L2 Bw2 Rw' F Fw B' Bw' Dw' Uw' Fw R2 B U Rw' Fw 3Uw' Lw2 Rw' D' 3Rw Uw Lw' L D' Dw2 Fw2 D 3Rw2 3Uw Bw' 3Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 B2 U Bw' 3Rw2 Dw' U Fw2 3Uw2





Spoiler: Round 4 7x7 scrambles



1. Dw' Lw R2 3Bw Uw' R' Bw' D2 B' 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Dw Rw2 D' Lw Bw2 Fw' Lw2 D' Fw' Uw L2 F2 Dw F' B' 3Rw' Uw2 Fw' 3Fw2 3Rw R 3Uw' 3Bw2 F2 Lw Bw2 L' B' 3Uw2 Dw Uw2 3Lw2 Uw Bw' B' Fw' 3Fw Uw B Lw Fw2 B2 3Rw2 D2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw' Dw' 3Fw' 3Bw 3Dw2 L2 R2 U' 3Rw2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Dw2 Rw' 3Uw2 Uw Lw 3Rw 3Dw' F' L Lw' Fw2 Rw2 3Fw' F' D 3Lw2 Rw2 Bw' R L Rw 3Lw 3Rw' 3Fw B2 3Uw' F' Dw Uw2 Lw 3Bw2

2. 3Rw2 3Dw 3Uw2 Bw U2 Bw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 Fw' U' 3Fw' R' F2 3Bw2 Uw Rw U 3Rw' Fw D Fw 3Rw' R' U Lw2 3Lw 3Bw' B2 L 3Lw D2 3Uw2 3Dw2 Dw2 Lw2 3Dw2 U' Fw 3Dw2 Lw2 L2 Rw2 3Fw U' R2 Uw' L' Rw' Lw2 R2 Fw U Lw2 3Bw F' 3Fw2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Bw Dw2 3Uw L2 Bw' B2 U2 B 3Bw2 D' Uw Dw 3Dw 3Bw' 3Lw' D Rw 3Fw' U F' D' Fw' Uw2 Dw' F2 Lw' D 3Lw Rw2 Bw 3Uw' U' 3Dw2 Lw' 3Fw' F Fw2 Bw' L' 3Lw2 3Fw Fw'

3. Uw D' R Rw' Uw2 Dw' U' 3Uw' 3Bw2 B' F2 3Lw' Rw' F Uw' 3Fw' 3Bw2 3Uw' U2 3Lw' R' U Lw' Fw 3Rw' R' U2 3Dw Lw U 3Dw' Rw 3Rw U2 L' Lw2 3Uw2 U R2 Uw2 Lw' B Bw Lw' 3Rw' D' Lw2 D2 3Uw Dw 3Bw2 3Dw 3Fw D R 3Dw 3Rw2 U' R Dw Rw' Uw2 3Dw2 Rw Dw' 3Fw' Uw' Dw Lw' 3Uw Dw 3Lw' Bw' R Dw 3Fw' Bw' L' U 3Fw Lw Dw' D 3Uw2 3Rw 3Dw F2 3Uw R U F B2 L' D 3Bw L2 Dw U Lw Dw

4. Fw' D 3Lw2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Uw' U2 B 3Bw' Rw2 3Rw Uw U 3Lw2 D2 3Rw2 Uw2 U' Bw Dw Fw B2 3Fw' Rw' U2 3Dw' B' Lw Rw B' 3Uw Rw2 Dw Fw' 3Dw 3Lw2 D2 3Fw' Dw' D' 3Rw' 3Dw2 Fw Bw' F' 3Uw 3Lw F' Bw 3Lw' D U' 3Dw Bw' Rw' B2 3Dw' L2 3Lw2 3Rw Bw Uw' 3Bw' Rw' 3Bw' L2 Uw2 3Bw' B2 3Rw' F2 Rw2 3Lw2 Dw Rw' 3Rw' Lw2 D2 L' Lw' 3Rw' Uw' 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw' Dw' 3Rw' Uw' Rw' R' Dw2 F 3Uw' 3Rw 3Uw' R' Rw2 L2 Lw Fw

5. D' R2 3Uw2 3Lw Fw2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Uw' R 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Rw Rw U2 L2 Lw 3Lw R Bw Fw 3Fw Lw D 3Lw 3Uw' L2 Rw 3Dw U' Rw Fw U2 3Bw Uw' 3Fw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Lw' R' F' Rw F2 R2 L2 3Rw' 3Lw2 D' R' U2 Dw Fw U2 Lw' Fw2 3Bw2 Uw' 3Dw' 3Bw Fw' B F2 3Uw 3Lw2 D' 3Dw Lw' B2 Bw2 3Dw' U' Dw R2 Bw' Uw Bw 3Dw 3Lw' Uw2 U' R2 D 3Bw2 D' 3Bw' R2 U2 B Lw2 R' Fw2 Lw' Fw2 3Lw2 Dw2 3Rw' Lw 3Bw 3Lw D2

6. Rw' Uw2 3Uw 3Dw D2 3Bw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 B Uw2 Rw2 3Rw2 Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw 3Lw U2 Uw Lw' Uw 3Dw' Rw2 D' 3Dw U R2 3Fw' F' L' Uw B2 Fw2 Dw2 3Bw' 3Dw U 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Rw2 3Fw' D2 Fw' L' U' B' 3Dw2 3Rw' 3Dw D' 3Rw2 Lw L2 U2 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Uw U2 Rw Dw 3Bw' 3Rw Uw2 3Lw' F Fw 3Fw2 Lw' D2 3Dw Uw2 F 3Uw2 F2 3Lw' R 3Dw R U2 3Rw Uw' Lw' D2 3Dw' 3Lw Bw2 3Fw 3Uw Bw B2 F2 R Lw L2 Rw' 3Bw' 3Uw D Rw'

7. 3Uw Bw 3Uw 3Rw' Lw' Dw' 3Bw 3Dw2 3Uw2 Uw L2 3Bw2 U Fw' 3Rw Rw L2 Lw F' 3Dw U F2 Fw L2 3Rw' Uw 3Rw Lw' U2 B Uw' 3Lw' D' 3Uw2 3Bw Uw2 U 3Bw2 F2 D2 R 3Dw2 3Rw' Dw' 3Bw' 3Rw2 Lw' F' Uw' B Dw2 L2 3Dw2 Uw Lw Dw' Uw L' F' Bw2 D Fw' L' R' U 3Bw2 Rw' D2 R 3Dw Fw' Uw2 3Dw2 R2 3Fw' U' 3Lw2 3Bw 3Uw2 R' 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Uw2 D R' 3Lw 3Fw2 Fw2 F2 3Uw' 3Lw Fw' Rw F2 Rw' 3Bw Dw 3Uw' 3Rw Lw'

8. U 3Bw 3Rw Rw Fw' D2 3Dw' U' L2 3Fw 3Lw' Dw2 3Uw' Uw D F' Fw Rw2 L' 3Rw' R2 3Fw2 3Bw 3Rw2 B Fw2 D' 3Fw2 L' Dw L D R Bw2 3Uw 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Fw D2 Dw2 U Bw2 3Dw2 Bw 3Fw2 Dw2 U D' 3Rw2 R L Rw U L2 3Dw2 3Rw2 Bw 3Lw2 Fw' Rw2 3Bw' 3Rw' B 3Bw2 3Uw Dw' F' L2 Uw' R 3Fw2 Lw 3Fw' Bw' Fw2 U' Bw' U 3Dw 3Uw2 Rw2 U 3Fw' L2 D' R' 3Bw2 Bw Uw Lw Uw Fw' U' 3Lw2 F2 Dw' 3Bw' 3Rw L2 R2

9. 3Uw2 U Dw D R2 3Dw 3Lw' 3Fw 3Lw R2 Fw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 D L2 D 3Bw2 D2 3Bw Fw U2 L R 3Uw2 Uw 3Bw' Rw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw2 B 3Uw2 R L2 3Rw F Uw R' U2 F' 3Rw Dw' 3Bw Lw2 F Fw' Rw Uw2 3Rw Rw R D2 Uw 3Uw2 3Dw2 Rw F 3Bw2 Dw2 3Bw 3Fw' 3Rw2 F R' 3Fw' Dw2 L' 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Uw' D2 F' Rw2 Bw F' 3Fw' B' 3Dw 3Uw2 3Lw' F 3Lw' 3Fw Bw U 3Fw U' 3Uw2 D2 B2 3Dw2 3Rw2 D 3Lw' Dw' U' 3Bw' Dw' 3Uw' D'

10. U 3Fw' 3Bw Lw2 3Rw2 Dw D 3Uw' Uw' 3Dw L 3Bw2 3Fw B2 3Uw Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw Uw2 R2 Rw' 3Dw Dw2 R2 3Rw Bw2 3Lw2 D' 3Lw 3Dw 3Uw2 B2 3Uw Rw2 3Lw' D' Fw F D U' L2 U R2 3Lw' L' Dw' Uw' 3Dw' Rw2 Lw 3Bw Rw2 Lw D' L' 3Uw2 Dw' L' Uw 3Lw U' Uw' 3Fw 3Uw' 3Rw2 F Bw2 L' F' Dw' Bw2 3Uw' R2 Dw2 Uw B Fw2 Dw2 F2 R' Uw 3Bw2 Dw' L' 3Bw R' Rw2 B2 3Bw2 Uw' Fw' 3Dw Dw2 3Rw 3Lw Lw' Dw U' B Rw'

11. 3Dw2 Dw Uw' Lw' 3Bw2 Rw' Dw' B2 3Bw2 3Lw' F Dw' L F2 R2 Fw' R Uw 3Fw' Lw D Bw 3Fw2 3Lw L2 Rw' 3Dw L Dw 3Lw2 D Rw' B2 Dw R F' R2 Dw 3Fw Fw' Dw' D 3Lw 3Bw F' 3Lw' U L' Lw2 D Uw 3Dw' R' Dw2 R' Bw' L U Uw2 Bw2 3Rw L' Lw' R 3Bw2 F B' Lw' 3Dw2 Dw' U2 B' 3Fw Uw2 U Dw2 3Fw' Uw2 Dw F2 3Uw Rw' F' Bw Lw2 3Fw U' Uw Rw' Lw L' R' F2 3Dw2 L' 3Dw2 Dw2 3Uw' L F2

12. 3Uw L' Dw' 3Lw2 Lw 3Bw 3Lw2 Uw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Rw2 Bw 3Lw F2 Uw2 Dw 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Dw Dw F Dw' Fw' Bw' 3Rw' 3Bw Rw' 3Fw' 3Lw' Fw2 3Rw' U R2 F 3Fw B2 Rw R' 3Dw 3Bw Bw2 Lw2 Bw' 3Uw' F L B 3Fw' 3Lw 3Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw 3Bw' Rw2 3Uw U2 B Lw2 Bw2 3Bw2 L' Dw Fw' L' 3Uw2 F U 3Bw B 3Lw2 Dw2 F Uw2 Rw2 3Lw 3Rw' B 3Rw' Fw' R' L' U Dw Lw2 3Lw' Uw' Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw L2 3Bw2 Rw2 Lw Dw Uw2 Bw 3Uw2 Uw


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 3, 2018)

6x6 Round 4
To sub-5:00
Ao12: 4:46.42 (1/3)
4:44.74, 5:06.86, (5:08.95), 5:08.05, 4:27.17, 4:45.07, 4:43.38, 4:52.80, 4:33.16, 4:48.82, (4:25.99), 4:34.19
12 is a lot of 6x6 solves, even split over a couple of sessions. Ah well. No pain, no gain, right?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 3, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> 12 is a lot of 6x6 solves, even split over a couple of sessions.


I would be more then happy to do which ever amount of solves the majority of people prefer for any of the race thread that I am in charge of. If you would like me to change the scrambles form a Ao12 to Ao5 or something akin, please let me know and I will plan accordingly. I have only posted the Ao12 because that is what Ordway originally had, and I just followed suite.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 3, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I would be more then happy to do which ever amount of solves the majority of people prefer for any of the race thread that I am in charge of. If you would like me to change the scrambles form a Ao12 to Ao5 or something akin, please let me know and I will plan accordingly. I have only posted the Ao12 because that is what Ordway originally had, and I just followed suite.


It works. I think originally the rule was you could do 12, or the first 5 for an Ao5. I figured I could probably do that if I wanted, but 12 is more accurate and more practice, both of which are good things. I was just bellyaching.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 3, 2018)

I'll start with 5 for now, maybe do the other 7 later:
7x7
Round 4
To sub-7:00
Ao5: 7:18.94 (0/3)
7:24.53, 7:04.00, (6:55.43), 7:28.30, (7:35.58)

Edit: Solves working toward 12:
7:04.26, 7:35.21


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

Round 4 6x6
Sub 3:40
avg of 12: 3:31.45 2/3

Time List:
1. 3:08.78 
2. 3:56.47 
3. 3:14.27 
4. (2:53.67) 
5. (4:00.87) 
6. 3:10.95 
7. 3:43.01 
8. 3:36.01 
9. 3:40.12 
10. 3:39.85 
11. 3:27.59 
12. 3:37.46 

Round 4 7x7
Sub 6:30
avg of 12: 6:03.20 1/3

Time List:
1. 6:18.34
2. 6:29.10 
3. (4:19.36)
4. 5:37.36 
5. (6:45.41) 
6. 5:55.04 
7. 5:58.41 
8. 5:51.91
9. 5:52.25 
10. 6:00.47 
11. 6:07.17 
12. 6:21.94


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

Round 4 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xz-PbxpO-5RKfP7QEh_kvRR-uT_E4eFPPHG6BlYQ9Ec/edit#gid=0
I have included the link wit the results as well as posted the results below. After @WombatWarrior17 help me out with making the document public and sharable it should work for anyone that wants to look at it.

*Race to sub x 6x6*

Sub 5:00
@One Wheel Ao12: 4:46.42 1/3 Great Job

Sub 3:40
@cubeshepherd Ao12 3:31.45 2/3

*Race to sub x 7x7
*
Sub 7:00
@One Wheel Ao5 7:18.94 *and* Ao7 7:18.19 0/3

Sub 6:30
@cubeshepherd Ao12 6:03.20 1/3



Spoiler: Round 5 6x6 scrambles



1. Fw L' Uw Dw 3Fw Fw B2 Lw' Uw2 3Fw2 Rw Lw' L 3Rw2 B Bw2 R2 D' Fw2 D U Fw B' Rw2 Lw2 3Rw Fw2 B' U' D2 R 3Uw' 3Fw2 Bw2 B2 F Uw' F U2 Lw2 3Rw2 F' 3Rw 3Uw Fw R2 B Lw' Dw2 R' 3Rw2 U2 Fw 3Rw Bw' 3Uw Lw' Uw' 3Rw2 B L' Rw' Fw2 Lw Uw B2 R' Uw' 3Uw R2 Lw' D' F2 R2 3Uw D2 R' Uw' Fw B'

2. Lw Fw 3Uw Rw2 3Fw' Bw Uw Rw2 Fw R2 3Fw2 Bw' Lw L2 Rw2 3Uw2 Bw2 Rw B L' Bw2 3Rw' D' 3Uw Dw F2 Fw2 L' 3Fw' F 3Uw Dw' 3Fw2 Lw' D' Dw' R' D R2 Dw2 F2 Fw2 R2 Lw' Fw U D2 B2 3Uw2 Lw2 F L' Uw Rw 3Rw L2 Lw' Bw' U' Uw' 3Fw' Rw2 Bw 3Uw2 B' L' F2 Fw Bw' B2 R' Dw U Rw R Lw' F D' B2 F'

3. 3Rw U2 Dw R 3Uw2 Bw Dw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw Fw D2 B Fw' D' 3Uw2 B D U' 3Rw2 F' Lw2 L' D 3Uw Fw2 F' Lw Fw2 3Fw 3Uw2 D2 Fw' D Lw Uw2 R U' 3Rw' L2 Rw2 Uw L Fw2 3Fw' R Fw 3Fw2 U' Uw Fw2 L D2 Lw L' Rw' F' U2 R2 Rw' Lw U2 Dw2 Lw F' 3Fw Lw2 U2 Fw' F' Uw2 U' F U2 3Rw' Lw2 R 3Uw2 Dw

4. Dw 3Fw 3Rw Bw 3Rw' B' Fw2 L2 Lw2 U2 Lw Fw Uw2 3Fw2 Rw 3Fw F2 R' L D Rw' Bw' D2 Lw2 Dw Fw 3Fw' U D' Bw' Lw' B L' R' Fw 3Rw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Lw2 3Fw Dw Lw' Uw2 R Uw' 3Fw U2 3Uw2 Bw D2 3Rw' Rw B U 3Rw2 Uw' 3Uw L2 3Uw Dw' Rw' 3Uw' Uw' U F Rw2 F L Uw Bw' R2 Uw2 3Rw' R2 Fw' 3Rw 3Uw' Uw' B2 3Uw'

5. D Fw Bw Dw2 Bw D2 L2 Uw' Lw' Uw2 Rw2 R Uw2 3Rw 3Fw D R F Uw2 F' Dw2 U B2 Dw' R2 3Fw 3Rw' R2 Lw2 B2 F2 L2 Rw2 Lw' 3Uw Lw' F2 3Rw Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Dw B' 3Rw2 U2 3Rw2 Fw' R U Fw U 3Rw' B2 Lw Fw2 3Rw' Lw' F' Fw 3Rw2 Fw Bw2 Dw L' Dw' 3Rw' R' Bw' 3Rw2 Dw2 3Uw 3Rw' Lw2 Fw Dw 3Fw2 U2 B' 3Rw' D'

6. L' Dw' U2 Rw' 3Rw' D' Bw B F' 3Rw' L' Uw2 L2 3Fw2 U F' R2 Rw 3Fw2 L2 D' L' Fw2 Bw' Dw Lw Dw' Fw2 Dw' 3Uw' Bw2 Rw 3Rw' F D2 F L 3Rw F' R 3Rw2 3Fw2 D Dw' L' 3Rw' R 3Fw' F Bw2 U2 Bw' Lw R2 Bw2 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' Dw' U' 3Rw2 Rw2 Dw2 F' Dw' B2 L2 B' U R L' F' Bw 3Uw Uw Rw' L2 R2 Bw2

7. B Rw2 Uw Lw R2 Fw' R2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Uw2 D2 Uw' R' Fw B' 3Fw' 3Rw' Fw2 Lw2 F' 3Rw2 Dw Rw2 F' D2 3Fw 3Uw2 F Bw 3Rw2 F' 3Fw2 L2 Lw B L D' 3Rw2 Rw' R' 3Fw2 U2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' Lw2 R' Bw2 Fw' 3Uw Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Fw2 3Rw 3Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 Uw L2 D' Dw L2 D' Bw B 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw' Dw R 3Fw Fw2 Lw' 3Uw2 Lw 3Rw2 D' Uw

8. Dw' 3Rw Uw D' L Uw' U Rw2 Bw B2 Rw Fw2 F 3Fw2 B 3Rw2 B D Lw' D' R 3Uw 3Fw2 3Uw' Dw2 F 3Fw D' Rw F2 Dw F2 3Uw2 3Rw Dw' Rw 3Uw' Dw Bw' Lw Dw2 F' 3Uw Dw B' Fw' U2 R' 3Rw' Fw2 3Fw Rw2 Lw2 Bw Fw2 F Uw2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Rw2 Fw' L Rw2 3Uw Rw F2 Uw' U2 L F' 3Fw' 3Rw Dw U' B2 U2 3Fw' U' Fw

9. Dw' Lw 3Fw' D2 3Uw' U2 3Rw' Uw Bw F Dw' 3Fw F2 Uw 3Rw' U 3Fw2 Dw2 R2 U' B' U Rw' 3Fw U' Bw2 Rw Bw Dw2 U2 Uw' Rw 3Rw D' B D' 3Fw' B' 3Uw' B' 3Fw2 Dw R2 F U2 D 3Fw2 Uw' Fw B F2 3Fw2 Bw2 U' 3Rw B Lw2 B' D Lw2 Fw U Lw2 R Uw 3Fw' Rw' D U' L' Lw Dw2 3Rw2 Bw' Fw' R 3Fw U F' L'

10. Fw 3Rw Uw' L Bw' R 3Uw Rw U D' 3Rw 3Uw' U' R Uw B2 Lw 3Rw2 Rw' D' B D Uw2 3Fw B Rw F Uw 3Fw' Dw2 L 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw2 Bw' R2 F' Lw' B R2 L' 3Fw Dw2 3Uw2 D' L2 F2 Uw B2 R Uw 3Uw' Lw' Bw' F2 3Fw 3Uw' 3Rw Dw' 3Uw' Fw Lw' Bw Dw' Lw Dw' D Lw' R2 Fw Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw Uw' B' Lw' L' Fw' 3Fw F

11. U2 Rw' U F2 Rw2 Lw' Dw' D2 Lw' 3Uw Rw' B2 Uw B Uw' D' L Rw 3Fw Dw R2 Fw' L2 Fw2 Bw F' Dw2 R' B' Rw L2 3Uw2 R Uw Dw R' 3Rw2 F2 3Uw' Rw' L Uw Dw' U' L' Lw2 Rw' 3Rw2 Uw' 3Rw' D' F D2 Lw2 3Uw2 Uw' Bw2 D2 Bw2 F' Fw2 R2 Dw' Rw B' D2 3Uw Dw' Lw2 Uw2 3Uw2 U L 3Rw' 3Uw R Rw B' Bw' R'

12.Dw' Uw' D' Bw R' D L Bw' Lw2 L2 Fw' Uw' Lw' Dw 3Fw' L' Uw' 3Fw Bw Dw' Bw Fw D R2 3Fw Rw2 L' 3Fw L' B D2 3Rw2 Dw' 3Rw2 F2 B' Rw' U' 3Rw' Dw2 F2 Fw' D Lw' B' D 3Rw Lw F D' Lw' B' Bw' F 3Fw' Lw D' R2 Fw2 3Rw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 D Rw' Uw' L Dw Fw B 3Rw Bw Dw' Bw' Fw2 R2 Bw' Lw B2 Uw2





Spoiler: Round 5 7x7 scrambles



1. F2 3Lw2 3Dw Lw2 3Rw' 3Uw' Bw' Lw' L2 Dw' 3Fw Fw' D2 F' Fw Rw' Lw' Bw2 F Fw' R U2 3Bw' Dw2 Uw2 R2 L2 D' Uw Rw2 Lw2 Dw2 B' U' Fw2 Dw D2 U2 Uw' 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Rw 3Uw2 D' Lw2 U' Uw' Rw' D Rw Lw2 L2 F Uw2 Dw2 B' 3Lw Rw' 3Rw2 L Dw' Rw2 3Lw Uw2 B2 D' 3Lw L 3Fw F2 D' 3Lw' Dw Fw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 D2 B' 3Bw2 3Fw D' Dw Lw' D' 3Uw2 Fw2 Lw' R2 3Bw2 Bw 3Rw2 Fw 3Dw' F2 Bw 3Uw2 R' 3Uw R' L

2. 3Rw' 3Dw2 Lw 3Rw2 U R' Bw2 D' U' F2 Fw' Bw2 3Rw2 Uw2 L 3Lw2 Dw 3Uw2 3Dw2 B2 L D 3Fw' Rw Bw F 3Bw' Rw' 3Uw' 3Lw 3Fw2 D2 F' 3Fw' Dw Uw2 U' 3Bw 3Rw2 L' 3Lw' 3Bw2 Lw2 3Bw2 U D2 Lw2 B' 3Dw2 D Fw' 3Bw2 U' R' 3Bw2 Uw D Dw' B 3Fw' R2 Rw' 3Rw2 U Dw' 3Lw' U2 Rw' B Dw D2 Lw2 3Dw' Fw2 3Dw 3Bw' 3Dw2 Rw' 3Lw' U' Uw2 Lw' Uw' 3Lw Rw' Lw' L F 3Fw 3Rw2 U2 Rw2 3Fw2 R2 U2 3Bw' L R F Bw2

3. F2 3Dw 3Uw U2 L' Lw Uw2 Bw' Uw2 3Uw Fw L 3Fw2 R' L Rw' Fw2 3Bw' L' 3Fw' 3Bw' L' F 3Lw 3Bw2 3Fw2 L R2 U' Uw2 D2 Dw' L2 3Dw 3Lw' D Fw' Rw2 Lw' 3Uw2 F' L 3Fw Uw B L2 3Rw' D2 Uw2 F2 B2 L' Bw Uw' Dw2 Fw Uw' 3Fw' Rw' Dw2 Bw2 3Fw' 3Uw 3Fw' R2 3Dw 3Bw2 3Fw B Rw' U L' Rw2 3Rw2 3Dw' R2 D U 3Dw L' 3Dw Rw2 3Bw Bw' Dw2 3Lw Dw2 L2 R2 3Uw' Rw' 3Rw D2 Lw2 3Fw' 3Bw' L 3Uw' Dw2 3Dw2

4. B 3Uw' Dw' B 3Dw2 L R' 3Uw Bw2 3Lw U F Uw 3Fw' 3Bw' Uw' U2 Fw' U 3Fw' F Fw2 B' Bw D' 3Bw' 3Lw' Rw2 Fw' Bw2 3Bw' B U2 3Bw2 F' Dw' L' Fw' F' 3Rw 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 Dw' Lw U F' R' Lw' 3Fw2 Fw' R' D' R' 3Bw2 3Lw Lw' 3Bw Uw' L2 3Dw2 3Uw2 L R Uw 3Bw2 B' R' Lw2 Fw2 F' 3Bw2 L Lw D' 3Dw' L2 D2 Fw Lw2 Dw' D Lw2 Rw2 3Bw R' B' 3Lw Uw' U2 L' 3Bw2 3Fw2 Bw Rw' U' 3Lw2 Lw Dw Fw

5. L2 Rw2 F2 3Fw' B2 Bw2 3Bw' L' 3Lw Uw Rw L' F' Bw2 D2 R2 3Uw2 3Fw' R' Bw2 B2 Uw D2 Dw 3Uw F D2 3Rw' 3Lw 3Fw' 3Dw 3Uw' 3Rw' U' Lw U Uw Fw2 Uw' R' 3Dw Uw2 U Rw' F L' Uw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 Bw 3Lw F 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Bw' B' Fw Dw2 3Dw2 3Lw D 3Dw2 B2 3Uw' U B' Fw 3Fw 3Bw 3Rw 3Fw' F' B' 3Uw2 3Dw2 D Lw' 3Fw2 Lw2 3Bw2 3Dw2 D' Uw 3Rw' Lw Uw Rw' B2 3Uw 3Dw2 3Bw2 U2 3Fw2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 3Lw2 3Bw Rw 3Dw2

6. U' D2 Dw Bw Uw2 3Fw Dw' U D 3Lw Uw2 3Rw2 Lw 3Lw D Fw2 B' L2 3Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 F2 3Dw B2 3Rw' L2 Uw2 3Bw Lw2 3Fw D2 L2 3Lw 3Rw 3Dw2 D2 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Dw 3Rw' 3Bw' B' Rw' L2 3Uw' Uw' Lw2 R2 Dw 3Uw' Bw U' Bw' F Rw Bw2 L Fw2 F2 3Uw Lw' D U F Lw' Uw Lw' 3Uw' Lw D Uw' U' 3Uw' Fw2 D2 F2 L2 Lw2 3Fw 3Lw' 3Dw' Fw 3Dw2 L Fw2 Lw2 3Dw' Fw2 Uw' B2 Lw2 F2 B2 U2 3Bw' 3Uw' Fw 3Bw D2 F2

7. 3Dw 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Fw 3Uw2 U B2 F Uw' Lw 3Rw Bw' 3Bw' B' 3Rw2 Fw2 U L2 3Lw Rw' Fw2 3Dw2 3Lw2 Fw' Rw2 L' U' Fw 3Uw Fw 3Rw' Lw2 Fw U2 3Fw L' 3Bw Rw2 R 3Dw F' Uw Rw' Lw' 3Uw Uw2 3Rw Dw Fw' U2 F Fw2 U Uw2 Dw' 3Uw2 Rw' Fw' B Bw2 Rw' U2 3Fw2 Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Bw' R' 3Dw' R' 3Uw 3Rw2 Bw 3Uw2 Dw' 3Dw Rw2 3Rw L' 3Dw 3Rw2 3Fw 3Lw2 Dw Rw2 R' D' Dw' 3Dw' B Rw' 3Bw 3Uw2 F2 3Fw B' U' 3Lw2 R2 3Dw

8. U B' Dw2 U' Rw B' Rw2 F' D 3Uw2 Lw2 B' 3Bw2 R' F2 Lw2 B Dw 3Uw' Lw 3Uw U' Fw F' R2 Dw2 Uw 3Rw Lw2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Bw' Lw L2 3Rw2 3Bw' Bw2 3Uw' Uw2 L2 3Lw 3Uw 3Fw Fw' Lw' F2 3Rw' Rw2 Fw B L 3Bw Rw' 3Uw2 Dw2 Bw' 3Rw2 R Bw2 3Rw2 3Lw Uw2 Fw2 3Rw2 R2 3Lw' Bw2 3Fw2 R' Dw' Bw' Uw 3Uw 3Rw Fw' 3Lw2 L D2 Dw Uw2 3Bw2 Dw Bw' Fw' 3Fw2 B' 3Rw L2 Dw Bw' Dw' D 3Rw Fw' 3Dw' B Lw2 Rw Uw Rw'

9. Uw' 3Rw2 L' 3Fw2 L2 3Rw' Dw2 Uw 3Rw2 3Lw2 Uw' L 3Bw2 F2 3Uw2 Fw D2 Dw L2 U2 F 3Dw' F2 3Lw D 3Bw' Bw2 3Uw2 Bw' Dw2 3Bw2 R 3Fw2 3Dw' 3Rw2 Uw' Dw' B' R2 Lw' B2 L' Dw2 Fw' 3Fw2 R Uw Fw U' 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Dw U2 Fw2 3Lw2 L' 3Uw L Rw' U' F2 B2 U 3Bw' 3Rw2 Rw Fw' 3Fw2 U' 3Rw2 3Lw2 3Fw' U2 3Fw2 F Lw 3Dw U 3Rw 3Bw Fw Uw' 3Dw2 Fw 3Fw Bw2 F' Lw' 3Fw2 Lw' U 3Fw Bw Dw' Bw' Fw 3Fw B' R' Rw'

10. B2 L' Fw 3Rw' Lw2 Dw2 L2 Bw' U 3Dw 3Lw Bw2 Uw D2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw' 3Bw 3Fw U D Fw 3Dw2 D' Lw' F' Fw' 3Lw Uw U2 L 3Lw2 3Fw' B2 3Bw U2 D2 Fw2 3Bw D Fw Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw D 3Lw2 3Bw' D' Bw' 3Lw B2 Lw 3Rw' Bw Dw' F2 3Rw' 3Lw2 Rw' Lw2 3Bw 3Dw2 Dw' Uw L' U' Rw R' Lw' Fw' F Lw F R2 3Fw2 3Lw Bw 3Dw 3Bw Bw U2 Uw' 3Bw' Fw' Bw' U' Dw' 3Dw2 3Lw 3Rw Rw Uw Lw' D2 3Rw Uw 3Rw 3Uw 3Dw 3Rw'

11. Rw Dw Lw 3Fw' 3Rw 3Uw' Lw Dw' D2 3Dw2 B Uw2 3Bw' D' Lw' 3Bw2 U2 F 3Fw' U' 3Dw' L2 Rw2 Bw 3Fw2 3Dw U2 R Uw' Dw' Bw Lw2 L U' F2 3Dw D2 3Lw2 L' F2 D2 U 3Fw2 Fw' D Lw2 Fw' Bw R 3Rw Dw2 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw Dw2 3Fw Uw 3Rw2 Uw2 3Bw 3Rw' D 3Lw2 F2 3Lw 3Fw2 R 3Dw2 B2 Bw F2 3Fw' R 3Fw2 U' F R' L Fw' U Bw2 Dw' 3Rw' Dw2 Rw R L2 3Lw' 3Bw Fw' R 3Dw2 Uw 3Lw' Fw U Dw2 3Lw' Uw' Rw

12. L' U 3Bw2 U Uw2 Fw' D' 3Uw 3Bw' Dw' 3Lw2 L2 3Fw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Bw2 3Bw2 Uw Bw2 3Bw Fw' Rw 3Rw 3Bw' F' R2 3Uw2 Uw' D' U' Rw2 D 3Dw' 3Uw2 L' Dw' Fw2 Uw Bw2 D 3Dw2 R' F 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Dw Bw' R' D' 3Fw R' Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw 3Bw2 R 3Uw 3Rw Fw2 R2 Lw 3Rw Uw' F R2 L Bw' Rw2 3Uw2 Rw' Lw Bw L2 Dw2 L' Fw2 R 3Uw' B' 3Rw2 D' R Bw 3Dw2 D' F U2 F' 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Fw2 L' 3Lw D' 3Rw' 3Bw2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 12, 2018)

Round 5 7x7
Sub 6:30
avg of 12: 5:56.16 PB 2/3 Really happy with this average, especially since it is my Ao12 PB. It is really nice to see that by just doing several solves on big cubes, how much my times have dropped. For 7x7 I was averaging 7:20 last month and now I am sub 6:20 and soon to be sub 6:00. 

Time List:
1. (6:44.79)
2. 5:37.28 
3. 6:33.85 
4. 5:49.88 
5. 5:44.89 
6. (5:13.04) 
7. 6:21.93 
8. 5:35.79 
9. 5:50.16 
10. 6:11.42 
11. 6:03.43 
12. 5:32.98


----------



## Genesis (Mar 12, 2018)

Round 5 7x7
Goal: Sub 2:50

Somehow really rusty at the moment, tried working on big cubes several times in the past, but to no avail. A few of the solves were pretty good, though
RIP consistency

Ao12: 2:59.44
Time List:
1. 2:55.98
2. 2:57.91
3. 3:10.39
4. (2:48.95)
5. 2:49.22
6. 2:52.46
7. 3:10.01
8. 2:53.50
9. 3:03.66
10. (3:13.18)
11. 3:08.65


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 13, 2018)

Round 5 6x6
Sub 3:40
avg of 12: 3:29.36 3/3 Next week I will be most likely going for sub 3:25.

Time List:
1. (3:55.91) 
2. 3:33.55 
3. 3:32.06 
4. 3:35.20 
5. 3:22.55 
6. (2:52.73) 
7. 3:24.19 
8. 3:38.69 
9. 3:28.59 
10. 3:34.42
11. 3:12.42 
12. 3:31.95


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 5 6x6 and 7x7 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xz-PbxpO-5RKfP7QEh_kvRR-uT_E4eFPPHG6BlYQ9Ec/edit#gid=0 
If there is anyone that was/is going to post there times tonight for round 5, please do so and I will include it. I try to always post new scrambles on Friday, but tomorrow I will be pretty busy and so I figured that I would post the new scrambles tonight.

Race to sub x 6x6:

Race to sub 3:40
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 3:29.36 3/3

Race to sub x 7x7

Race to sub 2:50
@Genesis Ao12: 2:59.44 0/3 Despite the fact that you did not achieve this weeks goal, I still think that the times are quite impressive, so great job.

Race to sub 6:30
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 5:56.16 2/3 



Spoiler: Round 6 6x6 scrambles



U Uw2 D' Bw Dw2 F' Dw' F 3Rw' L' Bw Fw' 3Rw2 B 3Uw' U2 D B D2 Dw2 3Fw' L' Bw2 3Rw2 Bw' Rw2 Bw' F' B' Fw Uw L' Rw2 3Rw' Bw2 U Lw' Uw2 Rw Fw2 Rw Lw2 B2 Bw2 D Dw' L2 3Rw U Bw' R2 3Uw R2 3Fw Rw2 F' B U2 3Uw' R 3Rw' 3Uw2 L Dw' 3Fw Fw F' 3Uw' Uw' F' Lw' Dw2 L2 Lw 3Uw2 F' Dw L2 B' L

2. 3Fw Dw2 Uw' D' Lw2 B D 3Fw' Fw' F2 R' F2 Uw' 3Uw' Dw2 B' 3Rw' D' B' Lw U' L 3Rw' U B' 3Fw2 D2 Bw 3Uw2 R Bw2 3Rw Lw' 3Fw' Lw 3Rw2 F' 3Fw2 Lw' D 3Fw2 Rw2 L 3Uw2 B2 3Rw' Rw R2 U2 Uw Dw2 F' 3Uw D2 3Fw Uw U' Dw Fw' Bw' 3Uw Rw Dw 3Fw2 B Rw2 3Rw Fw' 3Fw2 U2 3Uw' L' Dw Rw' F R' D R' L F2

3. 3Fw 3Uw R' L' B Rw2 Fw' Lw Dw2 3Fw2 Uw' 3Rw Dw F2 D2 Uw' U Lw2 D2 3Fw Uw' Lw' 3Fw Rw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 U2 L2 3Rw' Uw2 L2 U' Bw2 3Rw U2 F Lw2 3Uw' L 3Uw2 Lw2 B2 Dw2 D Lw' Bw2 Fw2 D' U2 B' F2 3Rw2 3Uw Dw2 Rw' U Fw2 R' 3Uw' L2 Uw2 Lw' Fw' Bw' B' 3Uw Uw2 L' D' L' Rw Lw2 3Rw F' Dw' R2 F2 3Rw' U' L'

4. R Dw' Bw 3Uw2 Bw U2 B Fw' Lw2 U2 Bw' 3Rw Uw' Fw' U2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw' F2 Fw' R' Dw2 D2 R F 3Uw' Lw L Fw2 Lw' B' 3Uw R 3Rw' 3Fw2 U2 Fw 3Uw L Lw' 3Fw' U2 Rw2 L B' 3Uw2 Dw2 B' D 3Fw Bw 3Rw 3Fw R' 3Fw B F2 R' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw' R2 3Rw2 B F D2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 L' 3Uw2 Rw2 F2 R' U2 3Rw2 3Uw2

5. L' Bw D' Dw' Bw2 3Uw' B2 U2 L U Lw' 3Rw R' L' Uw' F2 L' U2 B Fw' D Lw2 L2 3Uw 3Fw Rw' Bw' 3Fw' 3Uw Rw2 3Rw Uw2 B' Dw2 U2 B2 F' 3Uw' Bw' Uw2 3Uw Fw2 3Fw L Fw2 D Rw' L Bw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Bw2 3Uw2 Uw' D R' Rw2 F' 3Uw2 Lw' Rw' 3Fw2 U Rw' 3Fw' Bw' Uw B 3Uw D2 R U Dw2 3Rw' Uw2 U 3Fw 3Uw' D' F'

6. 3Uw Uw2 F' 3Rw Fw Uw 3Uw' F' U2 F 3Fw2 3Uw' L' 3Uw2 3Fw2 F L2 Bw' L' Uw2 Dw Rw2 F' L Dw' F' R' U2 Lw' F Bw2 Rw B Uw' D Bw' 3Rw2 U' 3Rw' Lw 3Uw2 3Rw' B2 3Uw Dw' Fw 3Uw' R Rw' Fw' Rw' 3Rw2 Lw2 F D2 Lw' F 3Uw' 3Fw' Dw Rw' B' L2 3Uw2 3Fw' Bw' Rw' R2 L 3Fw Dw Rw Bw2 Fw R Lw2 D F' D' F2

7. L' 3Rw' F' R2 3Rw' Rw2 Uw2 U 3Uw' B2 Dw D2 L' U2 B2 D' F' B' L' Rw R2 3Uw Lw' F 3Uw' F' Uw2 Dw' Rw2 Fw Bw U D 3Uw Fw' Lw 3Fw Bw' Lw2 L' Uw Dw' Lw' Dw Bw' U2 F2 L Dw' B' U' Rw' 3Rw' Lw' Bw' 3Uw2 F R' Fw2 U Dw 3Fw Rw2 Bw' D2 Lw L Fw 3Uw' 3Rw Lw Uw2 3Uw' Fw2 3Fw Lw' F 3Fw U' L

8. Rw' 3Uw U 3Rw2 R' 3Uw Lw Fw2 L Rw2 3Uw' B' Uw2 Lw2 3Rw' Rw Uw R' B' Uw 3Fw2 Rw' B R2 3Fw' Dw 3Rw' D2 Fw2 F' Bw' Rw2 3Rw Dw2 R' Bw' Uw L' B' Lw 3Uw2 L2 F2 D2 3Fw 3Rw' B2 Rw2 3Uw2 Lw2 F2 Dw Fw' U Uw R F 3Rw2 Fw' D Fw 3Fw2 Bw L B' 3Rw' B' R' Lw' L2 Dw2 R B' F' Uw Dw' Bw 3Rw' Rw' U

9. Lw' Rw Dw' B' 3Uw' Dw2 L Bw U' Dw' B U2 D' Lw' Bw' Uw' Fw2 Dw' 3Fw Uw B2 Rw2 Bw B' Fw' 3Fw R' Fw 3Uw2 Uw' Bw2 Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Fw2 R Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw L2 R' Dw2 B F Fw2 Rw2 R' D 3Rw2 U' Uw' B D2 Dw F 3Rw Uw2 3Rw Rw2 L2 3Fw2 Fw2 F Uw2 B2 3Fw2 3Rw' R D2 Dw Fw' 3Fw2 Uw Fw Uw2 U' R F2 R' F2

10. B2 Bw L2 Uw Fw 3Fw D Rw2 3Fw Dw' R Uw' Rw' F2 Dw R2 3Fw 3Rw F' U B2 Uw2 Lw F Dw Bw' Fw2 3Rw2 R2 Lw D' U Fw2 B' 3Uw Uw' Bw2 R 3Rw 3Fw2 Rw D' B R2 3Rw2 Uw2 B' Uw' B' R' B 3Uw' Fw L Dw Lw2 Uw' L B2 Lw F2 B2 3Fw' Dw 3Rw Lw2 F B' D Dw2 U' 3Fw2 Dw' Rw D R Rw2 D2 Lw Dw

11. Uw2 Rw' R2 3Rw2 Fw' D 3Uw2 B2 R Fw 3Fw' 3Rw D' Dw' 3Uw Lw' B' Uw Fw B2 Bw' Dw' Lw 3Fw' L' B' R 3Uw Lw Fw Rw' Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw D F2 Dw' Bw Uw2 Lw Uw' B' F2 Dw 3Uw2 F L Uw' U2 R F2 L Dw2 U2 B L2 F2 Dw' Rw2 F 3Rw2 F2 Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Uw' R' 3Uw L Bw2 3Rw2 Uw' B 3Fw' Lw2 L Uw2 B2 Lw' L'

12. 3Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' F' Bw2 3Rw2 Fw Rw2 F2 Fw2 Uw' U' 3Uw2 B2 L Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw Fw2 B 3Rw2 Lw2 D Rw F2 Rw2 D 3Uw2 R' Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 D' Rw Uw' 3Fw2 F' Bw 3Uw2 B' R2 Bw L2 Lw' Dw B U Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 R2 Lw2 Bw 3Uw R' F2 R U2 Rw2 B F' 3Rw2 F' Uw L2 Fw U B' Fw2 Bw' Rw2 B2 Dw2 Uw' R Lw





Spoiler: Round 6 7x7 scrambles



1. Rw' Dw' Uw Bw2 Dw2 R' Rw Bw2 L2 F 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw2 3Bw Rw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 3Bw' Lw L Dw2 Rw' 3Bw Uw U R L' U' Fw' F' 3Bw2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Fw' U2 Lw D2 Uw Bw2 3Dw 3Uw2 U 3Fw2 Bw2 Uw' U' Lw Bw 3Bw U2 3Bw 3Lw Bw' D' 3Lw D2 U2 Fw2 3Fw2 3Lw Lw2 U' 3Fw' Bw D' 3Fw' 3Lw U2 B' Rw2 L 3Fw2 L2 Fw 3Uw' 3Dw' 3Lw' B D' U2 Lw' 3Rw U' Uw2 Rw2 3Lw 3Bw Dw2 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw2 Fw R Uw Dw 3Uw' L B' Uw

2. 3Fw2 3Dw' Fw 3Rw Lw L' Fw' 3Fw R' Uw F2 Uw' Lw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 Fw2 U2 3Fw F Bw2 3Dw Uw Bw Dw2 Rw Dw' B' L' R' 3Uw2 3Bw 3Rw Lw' 3Bw' D' L' U' 3Lw 3Rw2 U2 Rw2 3Lw Dw L2 3Lw2 R' Rw' Lw' 3Rw' D' 3Uw Fw' B' Bw' 3Bw 3Uw2 3Lw2 L2 3Fw2 B L2 3Bw2 Fw' B 3Dw' Dw F Lw2 Bw L2 3Bw' 3Uw2 Rw Bw L' Lw' U' 3Dw2 Lw D 3Bw2 F' Rw' 3Uw D2 R' B' F Rw' U' 3Uw' F' Dw2 Uw' U2 L' U Dw2 L 3Rw'

3. U Uw2 Dw Fw2 R' Bw' B L Dw R2 3Lw2 B' 3Lw' Rw2 3Bw Fw 3Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw Lw 3Fw' Dw' Rw' Lw' Uw' L2 3Lw' 3Dw2 B Rw 3Rw 3Lw' 3Uw 3Bw 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw' F' Rw2 Lw 3Fw2 3Lw2 B' 3Bw2 3Lw' R' 3Dw2 Uw2 3Rw F' 3Fw' 3Dw' R' Fw' Uw' Rw B2 Dw' F 3Rw2 B2 3Bw 3Lw2 B' Dw2 Fw' L' 3Bw2 Lw 3Rw2 Fw2 B' R 3Rw2 3Fw' Lw2 U' F D' Bw Uw2 3Bw2 B 3Fw2 Bw 3Rw R2 3Bw D2 Fw' Dw' 3Fw' B Uw2 3Uw' 3Lw Fw2 3Rw

4. 3Dw2 Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Bw Rw2 3Fw2 B2 3Dw' Dw2 Uw' Rw' 3Uw2 3Bw' L' U2 F' Lw' 3Lw2 R' 3Fw' R B Bw' Rw' Fw' F 3Lw D 3Uw2 Rw 3Rw 3Dw' Dw' 3Lw2 3Dw' Rw R' 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Fw Dw2 3Fw2 3Uw' Uw2 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 Bw D2 Fw 3Lw2 Rw' 3Uw' B2 L' Dw R' Rw' 3Rw' 3Dw F Rw Lw U' F2 3Bw2 3Lw 3Dw U2 Rw 3Dw2 Rw' Lw2 R 3Fw2 Fw Lw' R2 3Bw2 3Uw 3Lw 3Uw' U 3Lw' F2 Lw2 L' D Rw 3Rw2 Lw' Bw' 3Uw 3Dw' Lw2 F 3Dw' Uw 3Rw'

5. Dw' Fw' Uw2 3Fw' Lw B2 Bw Rw2 Bw F Dw' 3Fw2 Bw2 R 3Uw2 Fw2 3Bw 3Fw2 B' 3Lw2 Lw2 3Uw 3Dw Dw2 Bw D2 F2 Rw' Bw 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Fw R2 3Dw2 L' Bw' Fw F' 3Rw U2 D Fw2 Dw' 3Dw2 Rw B' 3Uw2 U 3Lw' Dw' Rw' D' R Fw' Lw 3Bw Bw' R' 3Bw Uw' Bw F Uw' 3Lw Fw2 Lw' Bw' Fw2 3Fw2 Rw2 Dw' B2 Bw' Uw2 U' 3Bw2 3Lw' Dw2 Lw' D' Lw2 3Rw' R 3Dw2 Lw Bw F' 3Fw2 D2 Rw2 F R' 3Lw2 Lw 3Bw2 3Uw F' L R

6. 3Bw2 U2 R' Dw 3Lw2 R2 B Uw R Bw R B Dw2 F' Lw' 3Lw' 3Bw' Uw 3Bw U2 3Dw2 Dw Rw' Dw' R' Bw2 R2 Uw Dw' B2 3Rw' Lw Dw2 R L' B' 3Bw2 Fw Lw Dw2 3Fw2 Fw' Uw' B2 3Uw' Uw' 3Fw U2 3Lw 3Bw2 B' R' Lw 3Dw' 3Uw2 Lw Fw' R2 D F B2 3Dw' D U 3Fw2 Fw2 Bw' R2 Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 L' U2 3Uw2 Rw' Fw' 3Uw' L 3Dw2 L' Rw2 U' D2 R 3Uw2 Dw2 R Fw2 B' Rw2 3Lw2 Bw Fw2 3Lw D U 3Lw F2 3Fw B'

7. Fw 3Dw' Uw' 3Rw' D' Bw2 L2 3Lw 3Fw' U2 3Uw D' 3Bw' D' 3Fw Lw2 Fw Dw' Lw' 3Dw2 B 3Bw' 3Uw' Uw Bw' 3Bw' L Rw Uw 3Rw 3Lw2 L F2 3Rw' Lw2 Uw Lw 3Uw' 3Fw Rw 3Fw Lw Dw' U' Bw' F' Fw' Uw2 Dw2 3Bw Lw Rw' 3Rw F 3Fw Bw2 B' Dw' F' Lw' Fw' Bw D' Bw2 Fw R U Uw' B 3Rw2 Uw Lw' D2 3Fw2 Fw' R' Fw' Dw D2 3Dw R F2 L2 Uw' Dw2 D' 3Uw2 U B' Dw 3Uw' F 3Dw' Uw F2 U 3Lw' Lw2 3Bw D'

8. L 3Uw L' 3Fw' B' D B Uw Fw' F2 Rw R' L2 3Dw Rw 3Bw2 Uw' Fw 3Bw 3Rw2 Fw' 3Lw2 3Rw' Uw' 3Bw2 Fw' Lw Bw2 3Fw U' 3Bw B L2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Uw2 Lw U2 3Lw' 3Rw' B' Dw F' L' Dw U' B Lw2 3Uw' Lw 3Uw' R' 3Bw Fw' L2 3Dw' D Lw' 3Bw' Fw Rw2 Dw2 3Bw' B2 U2 L' Bw' 3Rw2 Rw' 3Fw' Lw2 3Lw' 3Dw2 Dw2 3Fw 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Lw 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Uw2 R' Lw' 3Lw' 3Fw Uw 3Uw' Rw2 3Bw Rw2 3Bw2 U2 Uw' Lw 3Lw Rw' F2 Uw2 Bw' Dw'

9. Fw2 B2 D2 Rw 3Bw2 Fw 3Lw' U' Dw Bw L2 F 3Fw' 3Lw2 Dw' 3Bw2 Rw' 3Uw2 3Lw Fw2 Uw2 3Dw2 F' Dw' 3Lw' B2 F2 3Lw2 B' R2 D' Fw2 3Bw Uw' Dw 3Bw' 3Uw Bw2 Lw Rw B2 U' Fw2 Uw' Bw2 U' Fw D2 R2 3Dw2 Uw' U2 B Fw' 3Uw Lw 3Uw' Dw' Uw Bw2 Dw' 3Uw' Rw' 3Rw2 B2 3Rw2 U' Fw 3Rw R Lw' Rw2 D2 3Bw' Dw2 Fw2 3Fw2 D2 3Uw' R' Lw2 3Fw Uw2 U2 L' Bw' 3Fw' 3Bw2 R2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw2 3Rw 3Fw2 Uw Rw2 3Lw Bw Dw' 3Bw2

10. 3Dw 3Uw' U2 R' 3Lw2 B' 3Rw' 3Lw D' 3Dw2 3Lw' Uw' 3Uw2 F' Dw2 L D2 B 3Rw F' 3Fw 3Dw Fw2 B2 Lw2 R' L2 D Bw Lw Bw' D' R2 3Rw 3Uw 3Fw2 B' 3Rw2 Rw' Bw L2 Uw2 3Dw2 Lw' Fw F' Bw 3Dw Fw Lw U' Dw' R2 U' R' B2 3Lw B2 Lw' 3Lw D Lw' Uw2 3Dw2 F2 3Bw2 Lw' F2 Lw' F R2 Uw' Lw' 3Fw 3Dw' Fw' U' Fw 3Uw' 3Fw' Lw2 R Fw D2 Bw' 3Dw' Rw2 3Uw2 B' Dw' Bw2 Rw2 L' 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 L2 U' B Fw

11. L' 3Dw D2 Dw 3Fw' R2 Lw2 D 3Rw2 Rw2 L' B2 R' 3Dw B L Lw 3Rw' 3Fw Dw' F' B' L2 B2 R2 F2 3Uw2 Bw2 Dw' R' 3Lw Rw2 U2 Uw' L2 Dw2 U2 3Dw' Rw' 3Fw Fw U2 Bw Rw 3Uw U F' Rw Bw' D' Uw' Rw2 R2 F 3Dw 3Uw Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Dw' U' Rw 3Dw B Bw' Uw' R2 3Rw U2 3Lw L 3Dw 3Uw2 Lw' 3Uw2 L U' B' 3Uw 3Dw' 3Rw Rw 3Uw' D2 3Dw' R' U R2 Uw' Bw2 Lw Uw' 3Uw' U' F2 3Uw 3Rw' 3Uw' Dw 3Dw

12. Uw2 F' 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' D' 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Fw 3Bw2 Dw' 3Bw2 F 3Dw Rw' 3Bw D' U' L2 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw 3Dw D2 3Rw' Uw2 3Fw' Rw' F' 3Bw' Lw' 3Uw' Rw' D' 3Bw2 D2 3Rw U' Dw' R Dw2 F Fw' 3Rw L' Lw' Uw2 3Fw Uw' U2 R' Fw' 3Rw' 3Bw' Uw2 U Fw D2 3Bw' Lw2 3Bw2 B' D2 Lw2 Dw' 3Lw2 B' Fw2 3Uw Rw2 Lw2 Uw' Bw2 D2 3Lw Lw' F Fw' Uw' D' 3Bw2 Rw D' 3Fw D Lw' Bw Dw2 F2 3Fw D' Uw2 F' Rw' Bw



Good luck to everyone that will be competing this week. Round 6 ends (March 23, 2018).


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 22, 2018)

Round 6
Sub-6:30

1. 6:35.52
2. 6:57.30
3. 5:44.79
4. 6:07.14
5. 6:04.64
6. 5:55.13
7. 6:36.22
8. 6:05.10
9. 6:28.00
10. 6:26.88
11. 6:31.81
12. 6:07.72

=6:17.72

(1/3)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 23, 2018)

Round 6 7x7
Sub 6:30
avg of 12: 5:37.89 3/3 Beat my previous goal for this week by close to a minute. I am slowly getting better, and hopefully I will be sub 4:45 by next month to hopefully qualify for US Nationals.

Time List:
1. 5:24.83 
2. 5:07.17 
3. 6:02.76 
4. (6:32.52) 
5. 6:11.43 
6. 5:21.62 
7. 6:22.14 
8. 5:28.91 
9. 5:06.31 
10. 5:47.68 
11. (5:05.39) 
12. 5:26.02


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 6 6x6
Sub 3:15
avg of 12: 3:13.94 1/3

Time List:
1. 3:30.39
2. 3:32.25 
3. (2:41.20) 
4. 3:10.22 
5. 3:11.04 
6. 2:58.72 
7. (3:35.82) 
8. 3:06.68 
9. 3:34.69 
10. 2:55.44 
11. 3:19.93 
12. 3:00.08


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 6 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xz-PbxpO-5RKfP7QEh_kvRR-uT_E4eFPPHG6BlYQ9Ec/edit#gid=0

*Race to Sub 6:30 7x7*:

@Reprobate Ao12: 6:17.72 1/3 Great job on getting well below your goal.

@cubeshepherd Ao12: 5:37.89 3/3


*Race to sub 3:15 6x6*
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 3:13.94 1/3 First week with a Cosmic Red M, and it is great.



Spoiler: Round 7 6x6 Scrambles



1. 3Rw' D2 3Fw' Rw U L' Dw2 D 3Fw' 3Rw' F D2 Fw2 R U D' B2 3Uw F' Uw 3Rw' Uw2 Fw Lw' L 3Uw Lw L Rw Fw L' Rw' 3Fw2 Bw Rw' Fw' Lw' B' 3Uw' Bw F R Bw2 L R Bw D Bw 3Rw2 Rw B' F2 U' Dw' Fw2 F2 L' R' Fw' D' 3Rw' 3Uw2 D2 3Fw Rw 3Fw2 Fw' F2 Bw' U2 D F2 Rw L D' F Dw2 F' 3Uw2 D

2. F2 Bw2 L2 Lw' B Fw F U2 3Rw2 Bw F2 3Fw B 3Rw' F2 L 3Fw' Bw2 R Dw Rw2 Fw' Lw' 3Rw2 B Bw2 Fw2 3Uw2 U' Bw 3Rw2 Rw' Lw L R' B2 Fw Rw' R' L B Rw Lw2 3Uw2 B U2 F2 3Uw' Uw Lw2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Rw2 R2 Uw2 3Rw' R' 3Uw Fw' Lw2 3Rw Bw B' L2 Rw 3Uw2 Fw2 3Rw2 D2 Dw2 Bw' L U R2 3Fw 3Uw Fw' R D2 3Uw2

3. R L2 B2 U2 D' Rw2 U' Rw L2 R' U R' Fw2 D2 R' Fw' U2 Rw' R2 Fw' Uw' F2 Dw' Rw 3Uw 3Fw L Bw' Lw' Fw 3Uw' R 3Rw' Uw2 F Rw L2 Uw2 U2 L2 Uw Rw U' B Rw2 3Fw' Lw' D 3Fw' 3Rw2 Lw' Dw Uw' 3Fw Bw2 Dw2 L Dw' L Lw F2 Bw B' Dw' U2 F B2 U R 3Uw' 3Rw2 F' Lw2 Rw' Fw' Uw B2 F' 3Fw' Uw

4. 3Fw2 F2 L2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Dw 3Uw2 D2 L' Lw B' Rw' B Bw' 3Fw' R2 Dw' Bw' L U2 Lw' Fw F' Uw2 Lw R2 L' Rw B Rw2 Bw2 Uw' U2 F Rw 3Rw L' 3Fw' D' L Rw2 Uw' Dw' 3Fw2 L' U 3Rw R2 3Fw' R' Bw2 D 3Fw D' F2 Rw' 3Uw2 U2 B D' Uw' F2 Fw 3Fw' L' U' R' Bw' B' D2 F L Dw D2 Uw U' Fw D2 B2

5. F' Uw Bw' Fw2 F' 3Uw' 3Fw' Rw 3Fw' B' Dw' Lw Fw2 R U Dw Rw' Lw' Bw' F' 3Uw' D' R' Bw2 U L Lw' D2 3Uw2 R' Dw' Fw2 U2 B Rw R' U' Lw B' Fw' F Dw' U F2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw Fw2 B' Dw' B U2 3Fw' L' 3Rw2 3Fw Rw2 D' F 3Rw Uw 3Fw' Lw' F Bw D' Dw F2 3Fw 3Rw U' L2 F' L' Dw2 R2 3Uw' Rw2 L' Dw'

6. F2 Dw' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Fw Bw2 Lw2 D2 U' Rw2 Dw' Fw2 U' F' L' Bw Rw2 Bw 3Fw U2 3Rw' B' U2 L Uw Fw B 3Rw Rw' Uw' 3Rw2 R' Uw2 3Rw2 F2 L2 3Fw Uw2 L2 Rw 3Uw Dw' 3Rw Rw D' Dw Uw2 F' B L' Bw' L' Bw Lw' Fw D2 L2 3Rw Bw L' Dw' 3Fw L2 Rw' R D' Lw U F' U' Lw' 3Fw' Fw F 3Uw' Bw' D2 Bw' 3Rw Bw2

7. L2 3Fw' Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw' D' 3Rw U Lw L2 D2 F2 Dw' Lw2 R2 3Fw Lw2 U Dw2 D2 B2 Bw2 3Rw' U' Rw' 3Uw Fw' Rw2 D' Uw' 3Rw' L' F2 Bw2 3Rw2 Dw 3Uw' Bw' L' Dw' U' Rw2 3Fw' D2 Bw2 B' Rw2 3Rw Fw Bw 3Uw' B' 3Fw' Dw' Rw' Lw Fw2 B 3Rw Fw2 Lw' Bw2 U' 3Rw Uw2 U 3Fw B R2 Dw2 B2 3Uw' Uw' Bw B U' B' Lw2 L2

8. L2 U Rw Uw' B' U R' B' Rw 3Uw' R2 3Rw2 L Lw Fw2 3Rw' Bw2 U2 D Dw' Lw Fw 3Rw R F' Bw Rw B' 3Fw Bw' Lw D Fw Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 D R' Uw Dw Rw Uw' R' Dw' 3Fw Bw Rw L2 Dw2 Fw' 3Fw Rw2 F2 3Fw 3Uw2 B2 D2 Bw F' Rw' 3Rw U' 3Uw2 3Rw Dw 3Uw2 R2 Dw 3Fw' D2 3Uw' Rw' Fw2 3Fw2 F' Rw' D2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw2

9. Fw F' Bw Rw2 Bw L 3Fw' 3Uw2 U B' F2 Rw B' Fw2 U2 3Uw R 3Rw2 3Fw Lw' Rw2 D Lw2 B' 3Fw Fw2 Dw2 3Uw' Fw2 Dw Lw2 Uw B' 3Uw2 3Fw' Rw2 Lw2 Fw2 R2 L 3Uw2 Fw Rw2 U Fw U Rw2 U B2 Fw Rw2 Lw 3Fw' Lw2 Rw Uw' Lw2 3Rw' Fw Lw2 3Rw' Rw L' Bw 3Rw' Lw D2 Lw' D 3Rw' B2 R2 3Uw Bw2 Uw F' Bw D' 3Uw Fw

10. 3Fw2 3Uw2 L2 Bw2 3Rw Uw R' 3Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 R' Bw' F2 D2 3Rw2 Fw' Rw R2 U Uw2 Fw D2 L Fw' 3Rw' D L' 3Fw2 Fw B' D' 3Rw Dw U2 Bw' Fw' B' 3Rw' L Lw Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw Rw2 F' Uw2 B Lw' Uw' Bw F2 Rw2 3Fw' Rw' D L' Dw' U Lw2 F Uw2 Fw Uw Dw' D2 R' Fw2 F L2 3Fw' Rw2 F' R' 3Fw Lw2 Rw B2 Uw 3Rw2

11. Bw B2 3Rw' 3Uw' B Uw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Rw R' U2 Uw' Lw F R' Lw' Uw2 F2 U' Lw R D L2 Bw F Rw 3Fw2 3Rw2 L2 D2 Bw' R' Fw2 3Rw' D2 3Uw F' 3Fw2 U B' 3Fw' Lw' F' 3Fw Dw' 3Uw' Bw' U' L2 Bw2 D Fw2 D' R D' 3Uw2 F Uw2 3Rw U 3Fw Lw U' 3Uw' R2 Bw' 3Rw' D Uw L' 3Uw F2 D' R D Lw 3Uw2 F D' Uw2

12. Lw2 F' Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw Rw' Bw' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw Rw2 Bw Dw D2 Uw2 3Rw L' 3Uw' Uw' L 3Rw' Bw2 R2 3Fw' R Uw' Lw' Fw' 3Rw2 Uw' U' B' 3Fw 3Uw Dw L2 U' Lw2 3Uw Rw2 F' 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw' F2 D' U Bw' Rw Dw B U' Fw2 Uw2 D2 3Uw' Rw' Fw2 Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw B2 U2 Bw 3Fw' U Uw 3Uw Rw' B' Fw' Bw' R2 Lw' F 3Uw Dw' 3Rw' F2 B'





Spoiler: Round 7 7x7 Scrambles



1. Uw2 3Rw2 F Rw' B2 Rw R 3Bw 3Dw Uw' R2 3Lw2 3Dw R 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Fw' Rw2 L2 D' L2 Uw D2 3Bw' Fw2 Lw Fw 3Dw2 F Rw 3Lw2 Bw' Fw2 3Rw 3Dw' Rw F' 3Uw2 Bw' U B' 3Lw' 3Bw' Rw' 3Rw2 3Bw R2 F2 3Fw 3Rw' B' 3Fw2 3Bw' U Bw' Dw 3Lw2 3Rw' Bw2 Rw2 U' L' Lw2 3Fw2 U 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Dw 3Uw D2 L2 Dw 3Uw' Bw2 L 3Bw 3Uw' F' B R 3Fw' Uw2 Fw' 3Dw' L U Fw U2 D2 3Uw2 F2 Bw2 R F' 3Bw' 3Dw2 F2 Lw 3Uw2 U2

2. Lw' Fw R D2 L' B 3Rw' Fw2 Dw' B2 F L2 R2 Rw Uw2 D 3Dw R2 3Rw' Bw' 3Uw' 3Rw' L2 B Fw' F 3Dw' D' F2 Rw L2 Dw Bw' D' F' 3Lw' 3Uw Fw' B' Rw' 3Bw' 3Rw2 Rw 3Bw' Fw2 Dw' D2 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Rw Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw 3Lw Rw2 F D2 F2 L' U L Dw' B2 L' 3Dw 3Bw 3Fw' Lw' D2 Fw 3Uw2 L2 U2 Dw' B U D' 3Bw2 3Fw2 R 3Uw' 3Rw' L D B2 Bw' Rw 3Fw2 3Dw2 L 3Dw Lw' Fw F' 3Bw 3Dw' Fw2 3Fw' F U'

3. R F 3Dw R 3Uw' Lw2 3Uw' D' 3Bw Uw2 Bw' Lw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 F R B 3Uw' 3Dw2 3Bw2 Uw' 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw F 3Uw2 B' F' D' 3Fw Bw B 3Dw 3Rw B2 L2 R 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw' 3Dw2 D' Uw Lw' R' Bw2 3Rw Fw2 Bw' B2 D 3Rw' Dw Fw' Lw U2 3Fw' Bw' 3Bw Uw B 3Uw 3Dw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 Lw2 3Rw' 3Lw U' F2 Fw 3Fw2 3Bw2 B' Uw2 U' 3Bw' D 3Rw R Uw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 L F2 B' R2 D R' Uw2 B 3Fw 3Uw' Dw' R Lw' 3Lw Dw2

4. 3Fw' Bw2 L2 R 3Fw' U Rw' 3Rw' R 3Dw 3Fw 3Bw F D Rw 3Dw Dw' Fw' Dw' L2 Uw2 B 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Bw' Dw 3Dw2 3Fw' U Bw2 3Dw2 D' 3Fw2 L 3Uw B' 3Bw' Lw' Dw2 3Lw' B F' Bw' Fw 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Uw D' Rw' Lw 3Fw' Fw2 R' Lw B D' 3Uw2 B2 3Dw Rw' R2 U2 F' 3Uw' 3Dw Bw2 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 Dw2 Uw' L F Rw Fw2 3Fw Lw2 L 3Lw R 3Dw2 U2 Uw D 3Fw2 L Fw' 3Bw' R2 Lw L Fw' Lw2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Dw' F D2

5. 3Rw L' 3Lw D 3Lw' Fw2 L2 Lw' Dw' Lw 3Lw 3Bw Fw' D Rw2 B Dw2 U 3Bw F' B 3Uw L B2 3Rw' Bw' Rw2 Lw2 R L2 3Fw' 3Uw2 U' D' Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 D R' D2 F2 L R 3Bw' U2 3Uw' Uw' Rw2 L2 3Rw2 Lw Uw' B2 U' 3Rw' 3Dw2 Rw B' Dw' F2 3Fw' Dw2 Lw Fw 3Bw2 Dw 3Fw2 3Uw' Bw R Bw' F2 U2 Dw2 3Bw2 L' 3Rw2 Bw' R Bw2 3Fw' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 Bw' R Uw2 Fw2 F2 3Fw Lw Bw L R 3Dw2 Rw2 Lw R

6. 3Uw 3Dw2 R D' Lw' B 3Dw' Uw' 3Bw' Fw2 3Uw 3Bw' Uw2 Lw2 U2 Lw U2 Rw' 3Uw2 3Dw L F' U' Lw 3Fw2 3Uw' Lw 3Bw Fw 3Fw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Rw' Dw' 3Lw 3Bw2 Uw2 F' 3Lw 3Dw2 F' Lw' F 3Fw2 L Bw2 Dw2 3Uw' U 3Dw' 3Rw2 F2 Rw 3Bw 3Rw' F 3Dw 3Bw' D' B Lw' 3Rw Rw U2 B' 3Dw2 3Uw2 B' Bw 3Lw2 3Dw' R Dw' Uw2 3Dw' B Dw2 3Lw2 B 3Fw' Dw2 R2 Uw 3Fw2 3Rw R B L R2 3Fw B2 L D F' 3Bw 3Dw U 3Fw 3Uw' 3Rw'

7. Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw' L 3Fw' 3Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Dw' Bw2 Lw 3Dw U Fw' Bw' Uw2 Dw2 3Bw Lw B2 Bw' D2 B2 Lw U' Bw' L' U' 3Fw2 Fw' L 3Dw Lw' B 3Rw2 Uw D Rw2 Lw2 3Rw' R Dw Lw2 R2 Bw' Fw D' Dw' B Lw2 3Rw2 R2 Rw2 D2 Rw D2 Uw Lw 3Uw2 D2 Dw' Rw2 D' Dw' Fw2 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Dw' Lw' F U2 R Bw Lw2 R 3Fw' Dw' F 3Bw 3Rw 3Bw' R' 3Bw' Fw L 3Lw2 B Rw Bw 3Dw 3Fw 3Uw' 3Lw 3Uw' Fw' 3Dw' 3Uw D' 3Rw' U

8. 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Dw 3Uw2 Lw2 3Bw 3Fw' Uw 3Dw Dw' F' Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 3Uw2 Dw' R Dw' R2 Bw F2 Fw' Dw 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Dw' Bw' 3Lw' F' B R 3Fw2 3Bw Rw R B Dw2 B2 Rw' D' B2 3Fw' F U Uw' 3Fw' F D2 Dw' Bw2 D' Dw' 3Bw' L' B' D' B' Bw Uw R' 3Lw D2 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Lw' F2 3Bw' B' 3Fw R2 3Uw D' Dw2 Lw 3Rw 3Bw 3Lw2 L' Dw2 3Lw2 R 3Rw' L' 3Bw2 U Dw' Fw 3Bw2 Rw2 Uw 3Bw2 B2 F2 L' B' 3Dw' R' Fw' F2 D

9. R' 3Uw L' 3Uw R' Lw 3Fw' L' F2 Bw2 3Lw' 3Dw2 L' U2 3Lw' Fw2 L2 3Rw2 U Uw2 D L 3Lw' Lw2 F2 D Lw2 Bw' 3Fw' R' 3Lw' L' Bw' Lw' Fw2 3Bw2 R U 3Uw' 3Rw2 F2 B' 3Dw F 3Dw2 B' L2 Dw2 3Dw' L' 3Rw' Dw' B2 3Rw 3Dw' L2 Dw D Lw' F Uw' Dw2 3Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 R' 3Bw2 3Dw2 B 3Dw2 L 3Dw 3Rw2 3Bw Fw Dw 3Uw D U B' 3Lw2 3Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw2 F 3Dw 3Rw Rw' Fw2 3Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 3Rw' 3Dw 3Rw 3Uw

10. B' 3Fw2 Fw2 Rw' 3Uw' R D2 Lw2 3Bw' 3Uw2 Lw2 3Lw' R' 3Bw' Rw2 3Rw' Lw 3Dw 3Lw' Rw2 3Fw2 F Rw' B F 3Fw Lw' L' D2 3Rw2 L' Uw Fw2 3Bw2 U2 3Rw2 3Dw' Rw2 3Fw' 3Bw L2 3Lw' Bw' Dw2 U' Uw2 L' Bw' L2 Rw U Uw' L2 3Uw2 Fw' L D' L2 3Fw2 B Rw 3Uw Bw Uw B 3Rw' R 3Uw2 3Bw2 Bw 3Dw' Rw2 F Bw D' Fw 3Dw' Uw 3Bw D' B D2 F' Fw2 Lw2 Bw R B2 3Dw' U2 F2 3Dw2 3Rw2 R 3Uw' Fw2 Dw2 Rw' Lw2 Uw2

11. Dw' R2 Bw 3Rw' Dw' F Lw2 F2 3Lw' Uw B 3Fw' Dw2 3Bw Bw 3Rw 3Fw2 F' R' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Rw' B2 3Rw' U F2 R' Bw2 Rw' 3Rw' F2 Dw' 3Bw Uw' U' R' 3Uw2 L 3Uw' 3Dw' 3Rw' U' 3Lw2 Lw2 Uw2 3Lw' Dw2 3Fw' D 3Lw' U Fw' 3Dw' 3Lw2 Fw Rw' U' Dw 3Dw' 3Rw' Rw' R' B2 Rw2 L' D' 3Lw D Fw' 3Rw2 U2 3Uw R Lw' Rw2 3Bw' L' B Fw' 3Lw' Fw R' 3Dw Uw Rw2 B Fw' 3Uw' Dw Bw' R2 Bw2 B2 3Lw2 R' L Uw' L2 Dw 3Fw

12. Rw' Lw' R2 U2 R' U Bw 3Lw L2 Bw Rw 3Fw R' B' Bw2 3Bw2 Uw2 3Rw Dw' 3Uw' Bw' D' 3Dw 3Rw Uw' Dw Rw' Fw' 3Fw R Rw 3Dw' D2 Bw2 U2 Uw F' 3Lw2 3Rw 3Fw2 L Rw2 U Fw' Lw2 R2 3Lw' Dw' Rw2 3Bw2 D' R B2 Bw 3Fw 3Rw2 R2 Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Uw' 3Rw2 L' 3Fw' 3Dw2 Uw2 Dw2 D' Bw' 3Uw2 Rw B' R' B' 3Uw' F2 Fw' R' 3Dw Lw F D 3Uw2 Bw R2 D' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Bw Dw' B2 F2 Dw' B 3Lw Fw Uw F2 B2 D'



Round 7 will end on (March 30). Good luck to all who compete this week.


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 7
Sub-6:30 (7x7...I guess I forgot to include that last time)

1. 6:40:51
2. 5:59.15
3. (5:38.17)
4. 5:53.70
5. 5:56.62
6. (7:12.47)
7. 6:02.74
8. 6:20.75
9. 6:15.80
10. 5:46.64
11. 6:00.06
12. 7:07.41

= 6:12.34
(2/3)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Reprobate said:


> 7x7...I guess I forgot to include that last time)


You are more then welcome to compete in last weeks 7x7 if you would like to, and if you do I will make sure to add it to the results.


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 25, 2018)

Last week's times were 7x7 as well, I did not do 6x6.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 25, 2018)

Reprobate said:


> Last week's times were 7x7 as well, I did not do 6x6.


Right! Sorry I must have missed read that. I thought that the times seemed pretty long for 6x6. Error will be fixed in a minute. Thank you for pointing that out and letting me know.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2018)

Round 7 7x7
Sub 5:15
avg of 12: 5:17.26 0/3

Time List:
1. 5:36.18 
2. 5:22.14 
3. 5:39.58 
4. (4:31.65) 
5. 4:51.55 
6. (6:19.86) Oops!
7. 5:32.27 
8. 5:22.88 
9. 4:50.49 
10. 5:31.89 
11. 5:04.22 
12. 5:01.43


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2018)

Round 7 6x6
Sub 3:15
avg of 12: 3:09.54 2/3

Time List:
1. (3:34.72) 
2. 3:22.35 
3. 2:39.97 
4. 3:12.11 
5. 3:08.89 
6. 3:11.75 
7. (2:35.23) 
8. 3:20.73 
9. 3:04.94 
10. 3:31.86 
11. 2:45.68 
12. 3:17.16


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2018)

Round 7 6x6 and 7x7 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xz-PbxpO-5RKfP7QEh_kvRR-uT_E4eFPPHG6BlYQ9Ec/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 3:15 6x6
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 3:09.54 2/3

Rae to sub 6:30 7x7
@Reprobate Ao12: 6:12.34 2/3 Very nice job on getting sub 6:30. One more week left to remain sub 6:30.

Race to sub 5:15 7x7
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 5:17.26



Spoiler: Round 8 6x6 Scrambles



1. Uw R' U D' Bw Uw2 3Fw2 D' B2 3Fw' L2 3Rw Uw2 U 3Rw' B 3Fw2 Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Bw' U Dw' Fw 3Rw2 R Bw2 3Uw' Dw L U D2 3Rw' Dw2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Uw2 L2 F2 Uw B Rw2 Lw 3Rw2 Uw D' Dw2 L' 3Rw' F2 U2 Uw2 F2 Dw Fw Dw 3Uw2 Lw2 3Rw2 R2 L2 U Rw' L' 3Fw2 Fw 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw 3Fw Uw 3Fw' 3Rw2 U2 D' Bw2 Rw Lw

2. 3Rw2 3Uw2 Lw2 L Bw U2 Uw' Bw2 L' Fw' Dw2 D2 R' 3Rw2 Dw' Bw U' Bw F' 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw 3Uw 3Fw2 Lw2 Fw' U2 Lw2 Uw2 Dw R' B2 F Uw Lw2 Fw2 3Rw F' U2 R2 D Lw2 U D' L' Lw Dw R Bw' Fw' 3Rw2 R' 3Uw U 3Fw2 L Fw2 U' F' Bw2 U 3Rw' Rw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Rw U2 D 3Fw Fw2 3Rw2 Fw' 3Rw Bw' 3Rw2 U D Rw2 Fw

3. Bw 3Fw2 U Lw 3Uw Uw Dw R 3Uw 3Fw2 Bw2 U2 B Dw2 Fw' Uw2 R Lw B' Bw' F D' U Lw' Dw Lw2 Fw' U Rw2 3Rw Bw' Uw2 B2 U2 3Uw' D2 R2 Uw2 Lw R' 3Uw 3Rw D 3Uw' 3Fw Uw 3Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw Bw Fw Dw' U2 B2 3Uw U' 3Rw B Uw2 D' R' Lw' L Bw2 Uw' Dw' L F' L' Uw' Lw2 F2 Bw' U F2 U Lw B2 U'

4. B2 Dw B' L2 Rw U' F Bw' R' U R D2 U Lw2 B U2 L2 Fw2 Bw' R2 3Uw' 3Rw L2 R' F Dw' Lw' 3Uw 3Rw' 3Uw' Rw' Uw' D B2 Dw2 Rw2 B' Dw Lw' 3Rw2 F2 D' 3Fw' Fw' B' Bw2 Lw' Uw2 3Fw' U' D2 Rw 3Uw2 F 3Rw' R B R 3Fw Fw2 3Rw2 Rw' F2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Bw R' Bw B2 3Uw2 Uw2 Bw' R' L' Uw2 Rw B L

5. Lw' U' 3Rw2 Fw Lw2 D2 3Rw U 3Uw' Dw2 3Fw Bw2 Uw U' Rw 3Uw2 L Lw U D Lw2 L 3Rw B' Dw' R' 3Rw Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Bw2 B2 Lw 3Uw U2 Lw F' 3Fw2 3Uw Uw L D2 3Uw' R' Fw2 Lw' Fw2 Bw' F' U L B2 Lw 3Uw L Lw Rw' 3Uw2 Uw2 Lw' B R2 3Fw Dw L' 3Fw R' D2 Lw' 3Rw' L2 R' D2 Rw Fw L Dw' Lw Bw2 Lw

6. U 3Uw D2 Lw Fw2 3Fw Uw Rw2 L Bw2 Rw2 U2 F' U2 3Fw Dw 3Rw' Uw B2 3Rw L' B2 Dw 3Rw2 B Dw' Lw D2 U2 Rw Uw' U2 Fw2 L2 D2 B Dw' D2 3Rw U' F' U2 Rw' B2 F R' L2 Uw2 R' 3Rw Rw' Uw2 3Fw2 Uw 3Rw Uw Fw U' Dw2 Lw2 U Dw Lw' Fw2 U2 3Uw D' B2 Rw L2 Dw' U2 R2 L2 D2 Dw2 3Uw F' 3Fw2 Rw2

7. B2 U' 3Uw' Rw B' F' 3Uw' Dw' Uw2 Bw Lw2 Dw' L Lw 3Rw Fw Rw' D Bw' Dw' 3Uw Fw Uw' R Fw2 Rw' Bw Uw2 Lw2 B2 Fw' R2 3Uw' F2 Rw R2 3Rw2 Dw' U L D Uw' 3Fw2 R' B2 Uw Bw' 3Fw Uw2 D F' U Fw2 3Rw L2 F' Fw2 3Rw' Uw' B2 Lw F' 3Rw2 Uw Rw Bw' Fw' 3Fw' F B Rw L' R Lw2 Bw Lw' D' 3Rw 3Fw2 Dw2

8. L Uw F' 3Fw2 Dw U R2 B' L' Rw2 B2 U2 R' B2 Uw2 Dw Lw L' Uw' D' Bw B' Uw' Rw2 Lw' 3Uw' Fw 3Rw' B' R' Lw 3Uw' U2 Fw' U2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Uw2 B U F D' 3Rw Dw' Rw2 D2 Lw Fw' D 3Rw F2 Rw' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw2 3Uw' Dw' D2 B2 L2 Bw R' Bw2 D2 F' Lw' Uw' Bw' Fw' L2 F B' Bw2 D' Dw' B' L' B 3Fw' R'

9. 3Uw2 Fw2 F2 U D' 3Rw D' R2 3Uw Lw' B Uw 3Uw2 R Bw2 U 3Rw' 3Fw2 B' 3Uw 3Fw Fw' Uw' R' D' B 3Uw' Dw' R2 Lw' D' 3Rw' U' 3Rw U' D 3Fw Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 3Rw' R Dw' Uw 3Rw2 R Lw D' Uw Lw' 3Rw 3Uw' Dw' Bw' B Dw Uw' Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 Lw2 D Fw2 3Fw2 Dw' Lw' Fw L F R Rw2 Fw2 F Uw2 Lw Uw2 L' 3Rw 3Uw' U

10. F 3Uw' 3Rw2 Dw' Lw2 D' R 3Fw' Bw' Lw2 Rw D' Lw L' U' R2 3Uw 3Rw2 3Uw Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw R 3Fw2 Rw' 3Fw' L' Dw U2 D' Bw' U2 D F Bw Fw2 Uw' Dw2 F2 Dw2 U2 Lw Dw Bw' D2 B2 3Rw2 Bw2 B2 Rw2 3Rw2 U' Fw L Lw D' Rw2 U2 Bw 3Uw2 Fw2 L' Lw2 Bw2 D2 L Lw2 Rw' D 3Rw2 Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw2 D2 B 3Fw' L 3Uw'

11. 3Fw2 3Uw' Bw' F 3Rw' L2 Dw Bw U2 3Uw B D' 3Uw U' Bw2 Fw' Uw Fw D 3Rw2 Bw L D2 Lw2 B 3Rw2 3Uw2 F 3Rw' R' D' R' Lw2 Bw Uw F' B' Lw Bw2 Dw2 L2 D 3Uw2 R2 F2 D' Uw F2 Uw B2 L Dw2 Uw' L R Lw' D' Fw' Uw Rw D2 F2 B2 R2 Lw U' D2 Lw R U Uw 3Uw' 3Fw' F B 3Rw' L' Dw' Fw2 Rw

12. B' Lw2 Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 U2 Uw D' 3Fw 3Uw Rw Bw' 3Fw2 Lw' U' Fw2 Rw' L' 3Rw' U2 F' Fw2 3Fw' Rw Bw' R' Rw' U Dw2 F R' Dw Bw2 Fw L' 3Fw2 Rw2 D2 Bw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw F2 L Dw 3Fw Bw U' 3Fw2 Dw' Fw2 Bw Uw2 Bw2 Rw Uw L' D2 Uw Bw2 3Uw Rw' 3Rw Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Rw 3Fw Fw Rw D2 Dw2 Uw2 3Uw2 L Rw2 3Rw R B U2





Spoiler: Round 8 7x7 Scrambles



1. R U2 F2 3Dw2 Fw Bw2 3Rw' Bw2 R 3Bw2 F2 D2 Bw Dw2 3Dw 3Rw B Lw R L 3Bw 3Dw2 3Fw2 Fw B2 F' U2 3Fw2 R F D' Rw2 3Bw2 L2 Rw B2 Rw Lw U2 Bw' 3Uw2 Dw2 Fw' B2 L2 3Fw Bw' 3Lw' F Dw R2 Lw2 Rw 3Rw 3Fw Lw' 3Fw 3Uw 3Dw Rw2 U L 3Rw2 3Dw R' L' Dw 3Bw' U Dw F' Rw' Bw' D 3Lw2 L2 3Dw2 3Rw F' Dw' 3Uw Bw R2 U' 3Lw' R 3Uw F2 3Uw' Rw2 Bw2 3Dw' B2 U2 F2 B2 3Bw 3Fw' 3Rw Uw

2. D2 3Lw2 B D B' Dw2 3Bw' Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 L' 3Lw Dw2 R 3Rw 3Fw2 3Dw' U 3Bw' Bw B F' D2 3Bw L' R2 Rw' B Lw2 F' 3Dw2 F2 3Lw2 R 3Rw2 U2 3Uw 3Rw Lw' Bw' Dw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw D2 Bw 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Dw 3Rw2 L B Uw2 3Fw2 D' 3Bw' 3Lw' F D 3Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw2 3Fw2 U B2 3Bw2 Fw L' 3Lw Bw B' 3Lw' Lw' U' B2 Rw2 R' Bw Fw Uw R B2 Uw2 R2 F2 Fw' U' F2 L' Bw2 F' Dw 3Bw' R' Fw2 Dw

3. 3Uw Uw' U' L2 3Lw' F2 Bw' 3Dw' Dw2 Lw 3Lw 3Uw2 3Dw' U2 D' 3Bw2 B R 3Fw D' Bw L2 F B2 Rw' U D Uw Dw' L' Bw2 Fw2 3Lw Uw' 3Dw Bw2 U2 R' U Uw' F' 3Uw' B D2 Rw Uw2 3Fw Fw' F2 B2 D' Lw2 U 3Rw 3Lw' Bw U' 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Fw' L' F 3Dw 3Lw' Bw R' U' 3Bw' L2 3Dw2 Bw' L2 Lw' Rw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Fw' 3Bw2 R 3Bw2 Rw R B2 Bw2 Lw2 3Dw' 3Lw2 U Dw' Fw Dw' 3Fw' Fw' U' R 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Bw F2 Uw2

4. F2 L' B' Fw2 3Bw' 3Fw2 Rw' Dw Rw' 3Bw Rw' 3Bw 3Dw' 3Lw' Dw Rw 3Rw2 3Uw Bw Fw F L2 3Fw D' 3Bw2 3Fw Dw2 3Bw2 F B2 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Dw D2 Fw' 3Uw' U2 D2 3Fw 3Lw' 3Fw2 R' B2 3Rw' U' Bw' 3Dw Lw2 3Rw2 3Dw2 F' U' L2 Bw' Rw 3Uw2 Fw2 Dw' 3Fw Lw L2 3Dw' 3Lw 3Uw 3Dw Uw B 3Dw' R2 L2 3Uw' D Uw Fw' 3Dw 3Fw2 L' Uw Lw' Bw 3Dw2 R2 L' Fw2 Lw2 3Lw' Dw Lw 3Dw L R B2 D2 Lw Bw' 3Uw2 B' 3Lw U2 Rw

5. 3Bw 3Rw' Rw2 3Lw2 F' D2 Uw2 B2 Fw' 3Bw2 F' Dw' Rw U' 3Bw 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw Fw' 3Rw' Rw2 R' Bw' F2 Dw2 U2 3Rw2 Dw 3Bw' 3Lw Lw' F Fw2 L' 3Lw2 3Bw' F 3Dw 3Uw2 L' U' L2 Lw 3Uw U2 F R' D' Bw2 3Lw2 F Fw' Dw' R2 3Rw2 3Bw Rw2 Dw' 3Dw' 3Lw' D F' 3Dw F' Dw2 U Rw2 F2 3Lw' Dw2 3Dw2 3Bw 3Lw Dw D2 3Lw2 Dw' 3Uw2 Lw2 3Uw' Uw' D2 Dw 
U' 3Rw 3Lw2 R' Lw' 3Bw' R' Rw2 Lw Fw2 3Lw2 Uw' 3Fw2 3Dw' Dw

6. 3Rw' Fw 3Rw 3Bw' Lw' 3Uw2 D' Bw R' 3Lw2 F Bw 3Lw Fw 3Dw2 3Lw' Dw2 3Lw 3Uw' Lw' Rw2 U 3Lw' Uw' Bw2 Dw Fw2 Bw2 Rw' 3Lw' Lw' B Uw2 D' Bw 3Uw D Uw2 Lw' 3Dw F2 3Bw2 3Uw2 F' 3Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 F 3Lw Dw Bw' Rw2 Uw2 F2 R' 3Bw2 U2 Dw 3Fw' Fw' B' Uw2 3Rw' Uw B' 3Fw L' 3Bw2 3Uw Uw B' 3Rw' F Bw2 Fw Lw R2 Dw' U' Lw 3Lw2 F Uw' R' L Rw2 F2 Lw2 3Rw' 3Fw R 3Bw' Rw2 3Rw' U L' Bw2 F2 3Uw'

7. Dw2 Fw' D' Rw2 3Fw2 Dw2 Fw' Lw' Fw Lw 3Bw' D Rw2 R 3Dw' Dw' L 3Rw Fw 3Rw' 3Uw Dw' B2 3Uw' U Bw2 Lw 3Dw2 R 3Fw Dw 3Bw' R' Rw F' 3Rw 3Fw Lw2 L 3Bw2 Bw' 3Fw2 3Lw 3Rw' Fw2 L U2 R' Fw2 L' Bw 3Lw2 Lw' 3Fw B R F2 D2 Lw 3Lw F U Uw' 3Fw2 3Dw Rw' 3Dw2 3Rw' Bw' 3Dw U2 L 3Lw 3Rw2 U' L Rw' U2 D2 Bw 3Bw' L Rw Fw2 3Rw' D' L2 U' B U B' 3Uw U Rw' F' R Bw' 3Rw' L2 Dw'

8. B 3Lw2 Fw2 D F' 3Dw2 Dw 3Rw2 D' U2 F' 3Fw' 3Dw2 B' 3Lw' D' 3Fw D' 3Bw D' Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Lw' Bw2 3Bw2 Dw' R' B2 Uw2 L' 3Bw2 Uw 3Rw2 Dw' R L 3Bw' Fw' Rw 3Fw' R L Lw' 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Uw Lw2 U 3Uw' 3Fw' Uw 3Rw2 U Lw2 U2 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw Uw2 B2 3Bw' Dw' 3Bw' Uw Bw2 Lw2 F2 Fw2 B 3Dw Fw2 Dw' Uw' 3Fw2 Fw2 3Lw' L' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Rw2 B 3Lw2 Uw' 3Rw U Bw B2 Lw R2 Uw2 L2 Dw2 Fw' 3Fw 3Lw' Lw' Dw2 L' R

9. 3Fw B2 Lw' 3Dw' Dw' Lw Dw L Lw2 F Rw B 3Dw' Uw' 3Uw' Fw2 R2 Rw2 3Dw2 D 3Rw' D2 R' 3Fw 3Uw Fw L' Fw' 3Bw' B' U' Bw R Dw2 U' 3Bw2 Lw L2 Fw' Dw' 3Dw Fw' 3Lw 3Rw' Uw2 D' 3Uw' 3Dw' Bw' Rw2 U2 Fw Rw 3Dw' 3Rw2 D2 3Lw' Lw D' L2 D2 3Dw Uw Rw' Bw2 D2 3Lw' Uw 3Lw2 Rw2 3Fw B2 3Lw' Uw' 3Fw2 L R' Uw' Lw 3Dw2 Dw U2 Uw Bw2 3Bw Lw D 3Uw 3Rw U' Uw Lw' U' L Uw' 3Rw 3Uw 3Fw2 B' 3Dw

10. Fw' 3Dw' B2 U' 3Uw2 D' L2 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Lw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 U2 3Rw' F2 L Fw' 3Lw' Bw2 3Rw 3Lw R2 Uw Lw Dw2 3Dw F Dw2 3Dw2 Lw' Fw B2 Uw 3Rw Fw Uw2 F' B Dw' 3Lw2 L' 3Rw Uw' 3Rw 3Lw2 3Uw Dw B2 3Lw2 L' 3Fw 3Uw' Bw' 3Fw2 3Dw2 Fw2 L 3Dw' Rw2 3Fw 3Uw Lw2 Fw 3Bw' Bw2 U Lw2 F2 3Uw 3Fw2 U2 Bw 3Uw' U 3Lw2 3Bw L Rw' 3Fw' F R' 3Fw Fw' 3Uw2 Dw2 L2 Dw' 3Uw2 U 3Fw' 3Uw2 B R 3Bw2 B2 U R Dw 3Uw 3Bw2

11. Lw' 3Fw' D' L2 Lw' Uw' 3Dw Bw' 3Rw' 3Bw U' 3Uw 3Lw2 Rw' 3Uw' 3Bw 3Lw2 B' D' Uw 3Lw' D U R2 3Lw2 3Fw' Bw Fw2 Uw 3Lw' F' 3Bw' U' 3Dw 3Lw2 3Dw2 Fw' Uw2 3Lw Lw2 L F2 Uw' Lw R2 3Lw2 3Uw Uw2 U2 Fw L 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Dw F Lw R2 3Uw' Uw2 3Lw U' Fw' F2 L2 3Uw' Rw' 3Lw2 Fw' Lw F2 3Fw2 L' 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Rw' 3Uw' Bw' B Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 B F Rw2 Uw2 3Fw B Rw' F' Uw D2 Rw2 U 3Rw' D Fw 3Dw F 3Bw' Uw

12. L' 3Uw2 3Rw' Fw 3Bw2 3Uw 3Dw Bw U2 3Lw2 3Fw' D2 3Uw2 Dw L2 3Lw2 3Rw' B2 Uw L Lw2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Lw' Bw B' D' Dw' 3Dw2 R' U' F' Rw' 3Dw' Dw2 L2 B' L Uw 3Bw2 Uw' D Lw2 D 3Uw L' B' U R' Bw' 3Uw2 Lw2 3Bw' R' Bw2 Uw2 3Lw Dw2 3Uw B Uw' 3Uw2 3Fw Uw' 3Bw' D Rw2 3Rw' Uw2 Dw2 Fw' B 3Fw R Fw U 3Fw2 Lw2 D2 Bw2 D2 Fw' Dw' D R' Fw2 R U2 B' 3Lw U' R Rw L2 Uw' 3Uw' D' Rw' Bw Lw2


Round 8 will end on (April 6). Good luck to all who will be competing this week.


----------



## Forcefulness (Mar 31, 2018)

I'll be competing and will edit this post with my times, but as a recommendation, using an Ao5 or even Mo3 rather than the Ao12 might entice more people to use this thread. 7x7 and 6x6 can be very exhausting, especially for slower solvers.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 31, 2018)

Forcefulness said:


> I'll be competing and will edit this post with my times, but as a recommendation, using an Ao5 or even Mo3 rather than the Ao12 might entice more people to use this thread. 7x7 and 6x6 can be very exhausting, especially for slower solvers.


Thank you very much for mentioning the Ao ideas. I thought about the same thing when I took over this thread, and after talking to a few people, I decided to leave it as a Ao12, and if someone did not want to do the full Ao12 then they could just do the first 3, 5 or whatever amount of solves they want to do. Someone did a Ao7 a few weeks back, and I have seen a few individuals do the first 5 solves or so, take a break and finish the rest of the solves when they wanted to. I only have the Ao12 there because all the other race threads have Ao12, and this thread already had the Ao12 going when I took over, hence why it is still there.

I am in no way making whoever wants to compete in this thread do the Ao12 to make it count, and I am more then happy to have anyone do as many solves as they want to do. The Ao12 is there for those that want to do all 12 solves, and those that do not want to can do as many solves as they want to.

With that all being said, I would be more then happy to add different scrambles for a Ao5 and Mo3 every week, if you and others think that would be best. I am always open to suggestions, and to fix/change things if that helps others and is what they want.


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 31, 2018)

Round 8 7x7
sub-6:30

1. 6:11.49
2. 6:09.68
3. 6:06.67
4. (5:38.27)
5. (6:42.16)
6. 6:18.48
7. 6:36.47
8. 6:35.78
9. 5:53.74
10. 6:17.13
11. 6:28.97
12. 6:35.66

= 6:19.41 (3/3)

A bit messy, but I guess I'll try to start whittling that average down below 6 minutes next.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 6, 2018)

Round 8 6x6
Sub 3:15
avg of 12: 2:59.88 3/3 Time to move on to sub 3:00 or 2:55.

Time List:
1. 2:56.85
2. 2:25.92 
3. (3:31.32) 
4. 2:52.45 
5. 3:21.10 
6. 2:46.07 
7. 3:19.29
8. (2:12.72) PB!
9. 2:47.03 
10. 2:59.45 
11. 3:26.07 
12. 3:04.52


----------



## MattP98 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hopefully can just sneak in for this week, really need to work on big cubes:
Round 8 6x6 (Wuhua v2, redux)
Sub 4:00
Ao12: 4:20.29
4:22.28, (3:43.84 [PB!]), 4:41.15, 4:14.41, 4:22.45, 4:30.64, 4:11.10, 4:18.44, 4:30.64, 4:03.27, (DNF(3:38.79)[adjacent PLL parity ='(]), 4:08.51


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 8 7x7
Sub 5:15
avg of 12: 5:11.09 1/3 Could have been better.

Time List:
1. 5:05.60
2. 5:22.23 
3. 5:15.21 
4. 5:02.24 
5. (4:49.02)
6. 5:25.02 
7. 5:23.91 
8. 5:02.95 
9. 4:59.23 
10. 5:11.75 
11. (5:30.81) 
12. 5:02.74


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 8 6x6 and 7x7 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xz-PbxpO-5RKfP7QEh_kvRR-uT_E4eFPPHG6BlYQ9Ec/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 3:15 6x6
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 2:59.88 3/3 Time to move on to sub 3:00 or 2:55

Race to sub 4:00 6x6
@MattP98 Ao12: 4:20.29 0/3 Great job on your new PB, although you average did not go super well. At least you got something nice.

Rae to sub 6:30 7x7
@Reprobate Ao12: 6:19.41 3/3 YEY! Congratulations on graduating from the 6:30 goal. It is really nice to see your improvement in 7x7 and I look forward to your next goal.

Race to sub 5:15 7x7
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 5:11.09 1/3



Spoiler: Round 9 6x6 Scrambles



1. 3Rw' Bw2 D2 U 3Fw Bw2 Dw F2 U' Rw 3Uw2 Lw Bw2 3Fw' D' Bw Uw' F2 L' Rw D R' Rw Fw R2 D' L2 R2 F Dw 3Uw U 
F Lw 3Uw2 Bw' Lw 3Rw R' 3Fw2 Bw Lw' Rw2 3Uw Fw' F' 3Rw B' Rw' R2 U' 3Uw' F2 Lw' 3Rw Rw' R2 D' Bw2 Lw' 3Rw Uw' Rw' Lw B2 L B2 L B2 Uw2 U 3Rw' L2 Lw' F Uw Lw2 3Rw R2 3Uw

2. Uw2 R Lw' U Lw' 3Uw L Lw2 Fw D' Rw' U2 D B F2 D2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 R' Lw' 3Fw' Fw 3Uw' F2 D' Dw2 Rw' L' Dw' U' L2 D U2 3Uw' Lw2 Dw2 F' L F2 U Lw' R2 L2 B2 Fw 3Uw' R D2 Bw2 Lw' 3Fw2 Lw 3Rw Bw' L2 Rw U' B R U' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 L2 D' Uw2 Dw2 L' 3Fw' Lw D 3Fw2 R D' 3Fw2 B2 R' U Rw

3. 3Fw L' B2 3Rw2 Rw Bw Dw' D2 L' 3Uw Lw B Rw' Fw2 U2 3Uw2 R2 D2 Lw2 F2 3Uw2 R2 3Rw Dw' L' 3Uw Uw2 R' 3Uw' Uw2 Lw2 Uw 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw' Dw L' B' L' Uw2 3Uw2 Bw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Uw' Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw' F2 U L2 Dw R Fw Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Dw Bw U 3Rw 3Uw2 Rw2 F Fw2 D R Bw L Rw' Fw' 3Uw2 Lw' Bw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' 3Uw R'

4. 3Fw2 3Rw Fw2 F' Lw' D2 R2 Dw R2 3Uw' 3Fw' Lw F2 Bw2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Lw' 3Uw Bw' L' 3Fw2 3Uw Uw2 F' Fw' 3Rw' U2 L 3Fw' Uw' B U' 3Uw' Lw2 Dw F2 Uw2 3Fw Lw2 Bw Uw2 Fw Dw2 Lw F2 Dw' D' F Rw Bw2 B U2 3Rw B' Uw2 Dw Rw U' F2 B' L 3Fw' 3Uw' D2 Bw2 3Rw Rw' Fw2 D' B' Bw F2 Fw2 R2 Bw F' Rw Dw Lw'

5. Bw' 3Uw2 B2 U 3Fw' Rw' Dw2 Bw Dw2 B Rw' 3Fw' Dw2 Lw 3Fw Fw U 3Rw' R2 L' D B2 Fw2 D Dw Fw2 Lw2 U R2 D2 3Uw B Dw2 U B2 Lw2 Uw' B' Fw2 Bw' Dw 3Rw2 Lw Uw R Dw' 3Uw2 L2 Uw' 3Fw2 B2 Uw2 L Bw2 F2 3Fw Fw' 3Rw U Lw' Fw2 U' Dw2 Uw2 R' 3Fw2 3Uw' Dw 3Fw2 B F Rw' D2 F 3Uw' 3Rw' Bw Rw2 3Fw2 Dw

6. Uw2 Fw' Lw' 3Fw' Rw Dw2 U' Lw2 Bw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Uw U2 Bw2 F2 3Fw' Rw' L 3Rw2 Dw' Fw2 3Fw U2 Dw Fw' Rw Uw Rw Fw U Uw B' F 3Rw2 3Uw' Dw2 L' Uw' Fw Bw 3Fw' Lw' Dw' 3Fw Dw R Uw2 U B2 3Uw2 R 3Rw' L2 Lw2 Bw Dw Bw2 R U2 B D2 R B' U' 3Rw U B Rw' L 3Uw' R' 3Rw2 F2 Uw' Dw' D2 Bw2 D 3Rw2

7. Dw Lw2 3Uw' Bw 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw2 R' D' 3Uw Rw' B' Rw2 3Rw Lw' 3Uw2 R2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Lw' U' D2 R2 Bw' Dw U2 L 3Fw2 Dw Lw' Rw2 3Uw 3Rw' Bw2 U2 L' Lw U 3Fw' R' 3Fw2 Fw' B2 Rw 3Rw2 3Uw' F' Fw 3Uw2 Lw 3Uw' R Bw2 B2 U' Lw2 Uw' Rw2 L' 3Rw2 3Uw2 U' Fw Dw 3Rw' B2 R2 3Uw' Uw F Bw' 3Uw' Uw F2 B

8. D2 Dw2 Uw' 3Rw Fw U' Fw Uw2 Dw2 F 3Rw' Fw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Bw' L Rw' Dw U2 F' D' Lw2 3Uw B D' U2 3Rw F2 R2 F2 U' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 B 3Rw' 3Fw' Uw' Rw2 Lw 3Uw2 D' Rw' Uw Lw Rw' B2 Lw D' U' Dw2 3Uw Uw F2 Bw Lw' D 3Uw2 Uw2 Dw' 3Rw2 U2 R2 Dw2 3Rw' L2 Fw' U Fw2 L2 Uw' F' L' 3Uw 3Fw B2 Fw2

9. Uw2 3Rw' Uw' Bw Lw2 3Fw Rw F' Uw2 3Uw' Bw' R F R2 Lw' Rw2 B 3Uw2 R U' Lw F R Bw2 U2 Uw2 3Rw Rw' L' R Fw' D2 L' D' R' U' Lw' 3Rw' L2 U' B' D F' 3Uw' Rw 3Rw Lw2 D Fw R2 U2 Rw U2 D' Lw Dw2 D' Rw D' 3Uw' F L2 3Fw R' 3Uw2 Lw' Bw' D2 3Fw Lw2 3Fw2 B2 F Fw Uw' Lw2 R' L Uw' U

10. Bw2 R 3Uw2 Dw' F2 Lw B2 3Fw2 U R Rw' F' U Dw' F' D2 3Fw' R' U 3Rw2 F 3Fw' Uw' F' 3Fw Lw Uw2 F' Bw' 3Fw' D2 3Fw2 F2 R 3Rw Bw' Dw2 3Rw2 L F 3Rw B2 Rw2 3Uw U F Dw' Bw' Uw R2 Fw2 3Fw2 Rw2 L' 3Fw2 D' L 3Fw B2 U 3Fw Bw2 L F2 B Rw2 Lw2 F 3Rw2 Rw' U2 D 3Fw2 R' F D2 Bw2 R 3Fw' Rw

11. Uw' U2 3Uw Dw' R' U' Rw2 Lw D 3Uw Rw2 Uw' Rw B' Rw2 D Dw2 3Rw' Rw 3Uw Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 D' Fw 3Fw2 U R' Bw' R2 Fw2 B' Dw Fw B D2 Uw2 Fw' Dw2 F2 Dw B R D2 Bw F' R Uw2 Rw2 3Rw' Lw' L2 B2 R Dw' B 3Rw2 Rw 3Uw2 3Rw' D' 3Uw R2 Bw' L2 Fw2 3Uw L2 3Rw2 Lw' Bw2 Dw' L2 3Uw' L2 Dw Uw2 3Rw2 Lw Fw

12. D2 Lw' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Rw F2 3Fw' Lw F D 3Fw2 Bw R Dw2 B Lw2 Dw2 Fw 3Rw2 3Fw B2 3Uw B' 3Rw2 L Bw2 Rw D' Dw' R Uw2 D Lw' Fw2 Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Rw' F2 U 3Uw2 3Fw' F' Dw2 U L 3Uw2 Bw R2 3Fw D F' 3Rw Bw B' U2 3Uw' L2 U F2 Rw' D2 3Uw' Rw2 3Fw' F Fw' Dw' D' B D' 3Fw R' L 3Uw' Uw' 3Rw Lw2 Fw' Bw'





Spoiler: Round 9 7x7 Scrambles



1. Uw 3Dw' U' 3Uw2 3Bw Dw U2 L2 R' Fw2 L 3Bw' L2 B Dw D' L' 3Dw' Bw Rw 3Fw' R2 B Fw' F' 3Rw F' 3Lw2 B2 Bw' R' Lw 3Lw2 3Fw2 Dw Uw' 3Uw' R Rw F U2 R' U2 R' 3Dw' 3Bw Fw2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Dw2 Fw 3Dw Fw' Dw2 Bw2 3Rw' R' Rw2 B2 3Fw 3Dw B Uw Lw' 3Lw2 U2 D' 3Rw Lw2 B2 Rw2 R' 3Uw' Bw L' 3Uw2 Fw Uw2 R2 U' 3Rw2 U' Dw L Rw' 3Fw U' R' F R2 Uw2 3Fw' Dw L' D Lw2 3Lw 3Rw2 3Bw' Dw2

2. 3Rw2 Fw2 B' R2 Rw Uw2 Lw Bw' R U Fw2 Uw2 3Bw2 D2 Lw 3Bw 3Lw U Uw' 3Rw2 3Bw' Dw' Uw2 R2 D' Bw2 3Dw Uw U2 Bw Uw2 B D2 Uw F Bw 3Fw' L2 D' Uw2 B 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Fw D2 B U 3Bw2 Dw Bw2 3Lw2 3Uw' Lw 3Bw' R2 B2 Dw2 R2 Bw' R B2 Uw Dw2 3Dw 3Uw2 R Rw' 3Lw2 3Fw' L2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Lw B 3Uw2 Rw2 D R L' Uw2 3Dw 3Fw2 F2 Fw D' R' 3Rw Uw 
L2 Dw D 3Uw U' 3Lw2 3Uw2 R2 Lw Uw2 Lw' 3Rw'

3. 3Bw 3Uw2 Fw2 B2 F R2 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Fw2 D Dw2 Lw 3Bw2 U2 Uw2 B' Dw' 3Rw' Rw2 3Uw' Uw' Fw2 3Bw Lw' Fw2 3Dw L' 3Dw2 Dw' Uw D' R 3Uw' U Uw' Rw2 Bw Dw' 3Uw' Uw' 3Bw2 3Uw' U2 3Dw2 3Rw2 R Rw 3Fw' B 3Rw 3Fw B' R U2 3Dw' B Fw2 3Lw' 3Rw' Rw B2 3Bw Bw2 3Lw' B' 3Lw2 Lw' 3Dw2 3Lw' Dw' Lw' B Dw2 Bw' Dw' Uw2 3Uw' F2 Dw' L2 B' 3Uw 3Rw2 3Uw Bw2 Lw D 3Bw L2 Uw' F' B' 3Uw' Rw Dw' Rw' Fw' 3Rw2 Lw 3Dw2

4. Bw' B' Lw 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 D' 3Dw Bw' L' 3Fw R' 3Fw R' Fw' D 3Dw B' 3Dw 3Fw' Rw L 3Dw2 3Bw2 U2 3Rw2 D 3Dw Rw Fw F2 Bw2 Dw' 3Lw' Uw' D 3Lw2 3Rw' Rw' L' F' 3Dw2 Lw' F Bw' L2 Fw 3Lw2 Rw' L' R 3Fw 3Uw' D' 3Bw Rw' 3Bw' U' Fw 3Fw U' Uw' 3Bw' R' Dw Lw' U2 3Fw 3Uw2 D' Dw2 U' L2 Dw' 3Fw B' 3Bw2 3Rw2 F 3Lw L' Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Rw F2 Bw' 3Lw' R2 Dw2 Rw2 F 3Rw2 Rw2 3Dw D2 L' 3Bw D2 3Uw2

5. Fw' R Fw L2 B2 D L' F' 3Uw' Dw' 3Lw2 Fw Lw2 Dw 3Uw U2 Rw' 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw 3Bw' 3Fw2 3Rw' D 3Dw 3Rw' Lw2 3Dw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 Lw2 U' 3Lw2 L2 3Fw Bw B 3Rw U Dw' Fw B' 3Fw U2 3Lw2 Bw2 3Lw 3Dw2 L Fw2 Rw Bw' 3Lw2 F' 3Rw' Fw2 Rw L' F' 3Bw L2 Dw' Uw2 3Bw' B' Lw' D' Fw L 3Fw D' 3Fw D 3Lw2 Uw 3Dw' Bw' U2 D' 3Rw 3Dw Bw Uw2 3Uw 3Fw F' U2 Lw2 U2 Fw2 R' Rw2 Uw2 D2 3Uw Rw' Fw' Rw' Bw Fw'

6. 3Bw Dw2 U2 F' Bw2 Dw 3Rw2 Bw 3Rw' U2 L' Dw B2 Uw' Dw2 L2 Rw2 Bw' D' Uw' 3Lw 3Fw Bw' 3Bw L' U2 Uw2 D2 3Bw2 Lw2 3Fw' Rw2 B2 Lw2 B2 Bw D 3Uw2 3Lw' D B2 Rw' Uw 3Uw' D' 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Lw Lw2 L' 3Dw' 3Rw' D' B' R' Rw2 Fw 3Bw R2 3Uw2 B' Fw D' Fw' 3Dw U2 R 3Rw Lw' Rw L' Bw2 L U' 3Dw 3Bw' R' Rw' 3Bw2 R B 3Fw' Lw2 R' D' F B' Fw 3Fw' Lw Rw' 3Bw2 3Rw Fw2 B' 3Rw Rw L2 D' B'

7. 3Bw2 Lw' Rw R2 D B' U 3Uw' 3Lw D 3Bw' Fw2 B2 3Fw L' Lw 3Rw' F' Dw L2 U B' R' Fw' Dw 3Bw L' 3Bw' B' Lw' U 3Uw2 3Lw' Rw2 3Fw2 U2 Uw2 R 3Lw' 3Fw2 Uw B F' Lw' Dw' Uw Lw' Uw2 F2 3Uw' R' 3Dw' F' Fw2 3Dw Bw Dw' 3Fw' R' Bw Fw D2 B' D' Lw2 3Dw B' Uw' B 3Lw 3Uw Rw 3Lw2 B2 D 3Uw 3Lw2 3Uw' Bw2 Rw' Dw U2 Bw' 3Bw' Fw 3Lw2 3Rw2 Dw 3Bw Lw2 Uw D B' Fw' U2 Lw' 3Dw2 F U Lw'

8. D U2 R 3Bw F Dw' F' R' B Uw' Dw Fw B' 3Fw' Bw' Lw2 U B2 3Bw Dw2 L B' Uw' R 3Lw' B2 Dw2 R' 3Dw' 3Rw2 U' 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Lw' F2 D2 Uw2 Fw Uw' 3Dw Fw' U Dw' 3Uw2 Fw 3Dw2 U 3Rw' D' 3Lw' D2 B2 F' D2 Uw 3Fw' F2 3Dw' 3Lw' Dw Rw Dw2 Rw' R D' Rw Dw2 F2 R Fw Bw2 R2 B F' 3Lw' 3Uw' F2 Rw2 U 3Uw2 Fw 3Lw2 R2 Bw2 R U R 3Fw2 3Lw' Rw F 3Fw2 3Rw2 D Bw B L 3Lw Bw2 3Fw2

9. U' Uw 3Bw' U2 L Lw Rw2 3Uw2 B2 F' U Lw' Uw' B 3Lw' Dw2 B 3Bw' Bw' 3Rw D' 3Uw2 Lw2 F2 3Fw' Fw' 3Uw' Dw2 Bw Fw2 3Uw' Uw Fw F2 Uw2 R B' U R' B Rw' R2 L2 U Lw' Fw2 3Lw' 3Fw 3Bw2 3Rw' Dw B' Fw' R Lw2 B' U' 3Lw' 3Dw2 3Uw Rw' U 3Uw F 3Bw2 Dw F' 3Bw' 3Lw 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw Uw' R2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Dw' Bw' Rw' Bw' 3Rw Lw2 3Bw Uw Dw2 Bw D2 3Bw2 R2 Fw' 3Uw2 L 3Rw' 3Bw D Fw2 Rw 3Bw 3Lw2

10. Lw2 R' Bw 3Lw' U' F2 3Rw' U2 B Dw 3Bw2 3Fw Fw' B 3Uw D2 3Dw' F2 3Bw' B Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 R B2 Uw 3Bw Dw' 3Bw' Bw Rw' D' Bw2 3Bw' U2 3Lw 3Bw2 3Fw2 L2 Lw 3Dw' U Rw' 3Bw' Fw' B2 Uw' R' 3Fw2 F Bw' R2 U' Lw 3Fw2 3Uw' Uw L D 3Rw' 3Dw Fw2 3Rw' B' F' 3Bw' 3Lw' R' 3Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw 3Dw2 Lw' Bw2 3Uw 3Lw2 F2 Fw2 Dw2 F 3Uw2 3Fw 3Dw' Rw' 3Bw U' Fw2 Rw' 3Dw Uw Bw2 3Uw2 D L R2 Fw' R2 Fw' 3Uw2

11. U2 Fw2 Uw2 3Uw Bw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Lw U Uw' Lw' Fw D' 3Lw2 3Rw' L 3Fw F2 D Dw' L B2 Dw' 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 B' 3Rw' R Rw2 Lw2 3Lw' Dw2 3Lw' Rw' Bw' F' 3Lw Fw2 3Lw2 3Dw2 Uw' R2 D Rw Lw2 3Rw' U' R' 3Dw 3Uw2 D2 Bw' 3Rw2 B2 3Lw U2 Dw Uw2 Fw' Bw' R2 Fw' 3Bw2 D2 Fw2 B' 3Lw2 Fw' Uw Bw L2 Fw2 D Fw 3Dw2 Rw2 3Uw2 Lw Bw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Lw' D2 R B Dw' 3Dw 3Uw' 3Bw' B' 3Fw2 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 L2 Rw' 3Dw Dw

12. 3Uw' Bw 3Fw 3Rw R' Dw L Rw' 3Lw 3Rw 3Uw' Rw2 3Bw2 Lw 3Uw2 R2 U' F2 U' 3Uw' Rw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Lw F2 Uw2 F Dw' U' 3Bw' 3Dw' 3Fw Rw B2 Lw2 3Rw' R' D2 Dw2 F R2 B2 F' 3Lw2 R Rw 3Rw2 U' Uw' R' Bw' Fw' Lw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' 3Dw2 Dw' B Uw' L Bw' 3Bw Fw2 L 3Lw Rw Lw 3Fw' Uw' U2 Rw2 3Fw 3Bw2 Rw' 3Lw' 3Dw B2 D' 3Rw2 3Fw' Fw 3Rw2 Bw Lw' U' Dw 3Dw' Bw 3Uw' 3Bw' Bw2 Lw Fw2 R2 Uw2 Lw Bw' R' 3Rw'


Round 9 will end on (April 13). Good luck to all who will be competing this week.


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 8, 2018)

Round 9 7x7
Sub-6:15
avg = 6:13.37 (1/3)

1. 6:26.75
2. 5:29.64
3. 6:06.08
4. 6:05.34
5. (5:28.77)
6. (6:31.11)
7. 6:19.81
8. 6:25.36
9. 6:31.11
10. 5:58.75
11. 6:27.31
12. 6:23.54

Round 9 6x6
Sub-4:30
avg = 4:40.16

1. 4:36.68
2. (5:23.61)
3. 4:36.51
4. 4:44.59
5. 4:27.62
6. 4:21.89
7. 5:03.89
8. 4:52.06
9. (4:20.24)
10. 4:43.12
11. 4:39.95
12. 4:35.28

I'm pretty rusty on 6x6, but I might as well jump in.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks like last time I did this I was at 1/3 going for sub-5:00 on 6x6, so:
Round 9
To sub-5:00 6x6
Ao12: 4:43.51 (2/3)
4:32.63, 4:28.80, (4:24.23), 4:51.47, 4:40.73, (5:21.60), 4:43.68, 4:50.72, 4:33.48, 4:44.02, 4:47.46, 5:02.09

Round 9
to sub-7 7x7
Ao12: 7:31.16 (0/3)
7:44.37, 7:36.74, (6:55.31), 7:02.99, 7:07.13, (8:28.93), 8:17.25, 6:58.91, 6:57.98, 8:17.62, 6:59.29, 8:09.34
Four 7:xx.xx solves in the first 5, none in the last 7. Hurrah for consistency!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 15, 2018)

I cannot believe that I forgot to add the times for this week.

Round 9 6x6
Sub 3:00
avg of 12: 3:04.97

Time List:
1. 3:04.86 
2. (2:33.24) 
3. (3:32.89) 
4. 3:15.29 
5. 3:29.81 
6. 3:02.32 
7. 2:58.72 
8. 2:44.51 
9. 3:12.63 
10. 3:06.81 
11. 3:00.91 
12. 2:53.81 

Round 9 7x7
Sub 5:15
avg of 12: 5:08.98 2/3

Time List:
1. (5:47.01) 
2. (4:52.91) 
3. 4:58.94 
4. 5:20.24 
5. 5:18.91 
6. 5:05.84 
7. 4:56.01 
8. 5:12.92 
9. 5:10.42 
10. 4:59.01 
11. 5:17.73 
12. 5:09.82


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 15, 2018)

First off I am really sorry for the delay in posting new scrambles. This weekend since Friday has been a bit long and I completely forgot to get new scrambles.

Round 9 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xz-PbxpO-5RKfP7QEh_kvRR-uT_E4eFPPHG6BlYQ9Ec/edit#gid=0

*Race to sub 5:00 6x6*
@One Wheel Ao12: 4:43.51 2/3 Great job on getting your goal. One more week left for you, before you graduate, so do NOT mess it up this week. Also, NO pressure at all now.

Race to sub 4:30 6x6
@Reprobate Ao12: 4:40.16 0/3 Although you did not get your goal for this week, at least you joined the 6x6 group.

Race to sub 3:00
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 3:04.97 0/3

*Race to sub 7:00 7x7*
@One Wheel Ao12*: *7:31.16 0/3 So close to getting your goal for 7x7 this week. Hopefully this next week is better for you*.
*
Race to sub 6:15 7x7
@Reprobate Ao12: 6:13.37 1/3 Well done and great times*. * Keep it up*.
*
Race to sub 5:15 7x7
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 5:08.98 2/3*
*


Spoiler: Round 10 6x6 Scrambles



1. L R2 Lw' Uw' U2 L Uw' B Rw2 L2 Dw' F Rw 3Fw' F' 3Uw F2 L' D Rw' F2 Uw2 Fw F' D2 Rw F' Rw R' Fw2 R D Rw B U' 3Uw D' B2 Dw2 3Rw' Fw 3Fw2 D2 3Rw Fw2 U' Dw' L' U R Bw Fw' D2 R2 3Uw' B 3Fw 3Uw2 3Fw2 Fw 3Uw2 U2 3Fw 3Rw' Bw 3Rw2 F2 L 3Fw R' D2 Fw B 3Rw B' Lw' Bw Rw' Bw' Lw2

2. Lw' 3Rw Dw R Fw2 3Rw2 Bw Dw2 Fw2 F2 L D' L B F U2 3Fw Dw2 Rw2 U' D' 3Rw U L 3Rw' Rw' U' D Fw' Dw2 L Fw' L2 3Uw B2 Dw' R2 Rw 3Fw' F B' Dw' R' F B Lw' 3Rw Fw2 L 3Uw' B U' B Uw2 U B' Dw' U 3Fw' R2 U' 3Rw U' Uw 3Fw L' Bw2 3Fw' Uw' Dw F Fw' Bw' Lw' L Fw2 L U D' 3Fw

3. Uw Fw Lw2 Fw D F2 3Uw U2 R2 3Rw Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw Uw' U' 3Rw2 F2 Dw' L2 Rw' Dw 3Rw' D F 3Fw2 Rw2 U Uw B L2 3Fw Bw' Rw' 3Rw2 Lw R2 3Fw2 3Rw U' Dw2 3Rw D Uw' Bw2 F2 Lw2 F' Rw Uw2 3Fw' Dw Fw 3Rw' D 3Rw 3Fw Fw2 Rw R Bw2 R2 Rw Lw' L' 3Fw' Rw2 U' Fw2 Bw' Rw' F' D2 3Rw2 B 3Uw Uw U' F' Fw

4. 3Uw2 R2 Lw' D' Dw2 3Fw2 F2 3Rw R' U2 B 3Rw2 U' Fw' Rw2 B Lw Bw F2 Uw2 Dw 3Rw' Dw' U F' B2 3Fw Bw2 L' Lw Uw' Rw' L2 Dw' R2 Fw' Lw' B' Fw F2 Lw F D Lw F Fw2 L U' Lw2 B' 3Rw' Bw2 F Lw' Uw 3Fw2 B R2 Rw2 Bw2 F' Fw' Uw' Fw 3Fw2 Bw D' Lw 3Fw' U' B' D2 Rw2 Lw R' B Dw2 D2 Uw2 Bw2

5. 3Uw2 R 3Fw' L2 Lw' Rw2 Fw2 F' 3Rw2 L2 D' 3Uw Dw' Rw U2 3Fw2 B' 3Uw2 Uw' L2 R' Lw 3Rw' Uw' R Fw L' U2 3Fw' 3Uw' B' R B2 Bw 3Fw' Uw L U Bw' Uw2 R2 3Uw2 3Fw2 D F2 R U 3Uw' R' Fw R2 B2 F' 3Uw' L F' Uw' D Lw R' F2 Uw' 3Fw' D2 Rw' D Lw' B' L 3Uw' Uw2 R Uw Bw' Uw L 3Fw R' D' 3Fw

6. Uw2 Dw U 3Fw D' 3Rw' F2 Lw' Bw2 3Rw 3Fw' 3Uw' U2 Dw Rw' 3Rw2 L2 F2 3Fw2 L F2 3Fw L Lw' Fw' 3Rw2 Bw2 U' Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw' L' U' 3Rw' Lw B' Rw2 3Fw B F2 3Uw U' F' D' Dw' F2 L' R2 B2 Fw' Lw 3Fw Lw' Uw B R2 Fw' Bw2 3Fw2 U2 Dw Lw' Uw' Fw 3Uw Dw2 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw Lw2 B2 Uw' R 3Uw' Uw R

7. Bw L2 R' D2 U2 Dw Lw R2 Bw2 Uw' 3Uw2 F D2 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw' R2 B2 3Fw' Dw Lw' L' Uw D' F2 Bw2 Rw Fw' B' Lw Fw2 F' Lw' D' F2 Fw' 3Uw 3Rw' Dw' 3Fw' R2 3Fw 3Uw Uw' Dw2 B2 Lw' R2 Bw2 Lw2 3Fw B Uw' Bw2 3Rw2 3Fw D Uw2 3Uw2 B' Rw Bw' L2 Bw Dw2 3Rw2 Fw' R2 L Bw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 D' U2 3Rw2 Dw Uw 3Fw'

8. L Rw U Uw2 Bw' U Uw' D' F2 3Fw 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw U2 Rw2 L' 3Fw2 Dw D R Rw2 3Uw' Dw 3Fw' Bw' L' U 3Uw' B 3Fw2 Rw F Lw2 U2 3Rw2 U' Uw B U' L2 3Fw' B Lw2 L Bw R2 Uw' Bw 3Rw 3Uw 3Rw R2 Uw2 Bw' R' B R U' R 3Fw' U' R2 Lw2 Uw' U' R' Lw2 F 3Uw' Bw F Dw U2 B' D2 3Rw D B' Lw' F2

9. U Lw2 Fw 3Uw2 U2 D' B Fw Dw2 Lw B' Rw D2 3Uw2 R' Bw' 3Rw2 Bw2 Fw R' 3Fw2 Uw R2 U2 Uw' L' B Fw Dw2 R2 Fw' F2 Lw2 Uw' Bw Uw' Dw2 Rw B' Fw 3Fw U' Dw2 B2 L' F Rw Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 R' 3Uw2 B' Bw' F' Uw F' 3Fw2 D' U' Dw2 R2 Rw Bw Lw' Rw F 3Rw Rw2 U Dw Rw2 3Uw Bw 3Uw2 3Rw D' F 3Uw2 D2

10. Lw2 3Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 L Uw2 3Uw Dw Lw Dw 3Rw' L U D2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Lw D2 U2 R Lw2 F Lw' F2 U Dw' R Dw Rw 3Rw' Dw' B' Uw 3Uw 3Fw' Rw' D' 3Fw2 B' F2 Fw2 3Uw 3Rw' F2 Uw' Rw' 3Fw' Fw Uw' F' Fw2 Dw2 F2 R' 3Rw' 3Uw2 F Uw Lw' U' Rw' U2 F Lw Rw L U' B' Dw B' 3Fw' R2 Dw Rw2 Lw' Fw U' Dw 3Uw2

11. 3Uw' Uw' B Uw2 B' Uw2 3Uw' Bw' Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 U' F' 3Rw' 3Fw' Rw' Bw2 Lw' B 3Fw L' 3Rw Bw 3Fw' Rw2 3Rw R L' Dw2 Lw' D U' Fw 3Rw2 Rw R2 Dw' F' Lw' 3Uw Fw F' Lw L B' 3Rw Uw' D' Bw L2 3Rw' F Bw 3Rw2 L' 3Uw' U' L Rw2 Dw2 3Uw L2 U 3Fw 3Uw R D2 R U 3Rw L' D2 L' Rw

12. Fw 3Uw2 Lw 3Uw B D 3Rw2 Lw2 R' 3Uw' F' Uw' R2 Bw' R2 L2 Fw' Bw D Dw' Bw' 3Fw' U F 3Uw2 F' L2 Dw2 Bw L2 Rw2 Bw2 D2 3Uw2 Fw F' 3Fw' D2 U Lw' 3Rw Fw' Dw2 Bw' D2 F R' Fw Lw Uw2 B 3Fw2 Rw D' B' L2 Rw2 U D2 Fw2 F' L' 3Uw2 Dw' R 3Rw L2 Bw2 Rw Fw' B R2 D L' F' 3Rw Lw L 3Fw' Dw'


*
*


Spoiler: Round 10 7x7 Scrambles



1. Lw2 3Bw2 Bw' 3Fw' 3Dw' 3Lw Bw B R D2 3Fw 3Rw2 R2 3Dw' L B 3Fw Lw D2 3Rw2 Fw U2 L' 3Rw2 3Fw' D 3Lw 3Uw2 D' L' Fw F' 3Lw2 3Dw 3Uw' L2 U' L' Uw 3Bw' 3Uw' U F 3Bw 3Rw2 3Fw L' Dw2 3Lw' U' R 3Rw2 L2 D Lw U Rw' Lw 3Fw D2 3Bw' Lw Dw2 U2 Fw' 3Fw L2 D B Lw' 3Fw2 3Dw 3Rw Uw Lw2 R Fw L 3Lw Lw2 3Fw' Fw Bw' U R2 Dw2 Fw2 L' 3Lw' Dw 3Lw' B' 3Uw 3Rw' Bw2 3Bw Lw' Dw' B' 3Lw'

2. Rw2 3Dw' D2 3Fw2 U2 F' Dw 3Dw' 3Rw Uw' Lw 3Uw U' L2 D F' D Fw D' 3Bw2 Bw' Rw' 3Bw2 L2 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Dw 3Lw Rw2 3Dw 3Bw' Uw2 L' D Uw Rw B2 3Fw 3Lw' 3Rw D2 Rw2 D2 3Rw2 R2 L' F2 L2 3Dw R' Lw 3Bw' 3Uw2 3Lw Lw D2 Dw' 3Bw Rw' Lw Dw' Lw 3Lw2 3Bw2 3Dw2 D Fw2 U' Lw' Uw' 3Dw2 U 3Fw2 R Rw' Fw' Rw2 Bw2 B2 D B2 3Uw Uw' Lw' U' R2 D' Rw Dw2 3Lw 3Bw' Fw 3Rw' D2 Lw2 3Uw 3Lw' Fw B2 3Rw2

3. F2 3Uw 3Lw 3Bw' D2 3Uw' Uw2 3Rw2 3Lw 3Uw' 3Bw' Lw 3Fw2 Rw B2 3Bw R 3Uw U2 Rw2 3Fw 3Rw D' Uw2 R2 Rw Lw2 3Dw' Bw' Uw' D' Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw' 3Dw' 3Uw 3Fw Fw' 3Lw' U2 3Dw 3Bw 3Dw2 U 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw' Dw' 3Uw2 R2 L Dw' Bw' Rw D2 R Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw' U Fw' L2 R' Lw2 3Lw2 Uw' F R Lw' Fw' Bw' Dw' R 3Dw D R' 3Fw2 R' F' Uw Rw Dw2 Bw' Rw' F 3Fw2 Dw2 Lw Dw2 3Fw2 3Rw' L' R2 3Dw' 3Bw2 Bw2 3Uw' R F

4. D2 F' B 3Lw R 3Uw 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw 3Rw2 Bw Fw 3Dw' Bw2 3Fw' B2 Lw F' Fw' B D L' Dw2 R' F2 Uw L' 3Uw' L2 3Uw' Lw' F' 3Rw' 3Dw2 Uw' B Uw U Fw' 3Dw2 Uw2 Lw' L 3Fw L' 3Fw Bw2 Fw' 3Lw Fw F' B2 Dw Fw B 3Rw Dw' 3Dw 3Lw 3Uw D2 Uw2 3Lw B 3Fw F' 3Dw2 3Bw' 3Dw2 Uw' Lw Fw2 R' L Bw 3Lw Bw2 Uw' B2 Dw2 Uw Bw D2 Fw2 3Dw 3Lw2 Bw' U Rw' Fw2 3Bw' Dw2 L B' Lw2 B L' 3Rw2 Bw2 L'

5. Lw 3Fw' L2 3Rw2 Dw' L' Uw 3Rw Fw' Dw B' Uw2 D2 3Rw2 Rw Bw' B2 Dw2 3Rw2 B2 Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw Dw 3Fw' 3Uw 3Bw B 3Fw2 Dw' B' R2 B L Fw2 Rw Fw 3Rw' Bw' F' 3Rw2 B2 3Rw2 Dw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw Uw F' 3Lw2 3Uw F' Uw2 R 3Dw' 3Lw2 F' Dw Rw' 3Bw2 Bw2 R Rw2 F2 Rw' 3Bw2 3Lw L Dw2 3Dw Lw' 3Uw 3Fw' 3Uw' Rw Lw2 3Uw Bw2 3Bw2 3Dw' Dw L R2 3Rw' Uw R' Rw2 3Lw' 3Dw L' Rw2 R' Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Dw Fw2 D2 3Lw' L'

6. 3Rw' Rw2 R' B' 3Uw2 3Rw 3Lw L2 3Uw2 Dw' B Lw 3Fw' Rw2 R2 Lw 3Lw2 Dw' Rw Uw' Rw2 B2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Lw 3Rw' 3Fw2 D' 3Dw' U' Lw 3Bw2 Lw F' 3Uw' Fw L2 Dw2 Fw Lw2 U B2 3Uw2 R U B2 3Bw U2 Dw' L' B2 R' B F' Fw' L' 3Fw 3Lw2 B 3Lw' R U' 3Fw L' 3Dw' D L2 3Rw R U Fw2 3Fw Rw' F2 D' Dw2 3Fw2 Lw2 B F2 3Bw2 3Lw' U2 B2 Dw2 Lw' 3Rw' F' 3Lw 3Fw2 3Rw' R2 3Fw U D' 3Rw F2 3Rw Rw' Uw'

7. R' Bw2 R 3Uw' 3Dw' F2 Dw' R 3Fw2 Uw2 D' 3Uw2 F' Rw' U2 3Dw' Lw Rw2 Uw2 U Rw Uw' L 3Lw 3Fw L2 F 3Rw Uw2 R2 Rw' Fw' 3Lw 3Bw' F2 3Fw' L' F' Lw2 R' B' L Fw B Rw' 3Bw' Dw 3Rw2 B Bw 3Rw2 U' 3Lw' Fw2 Rw 3Rw Uw 3Dw Dw' R F Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 3Fw U 3Bw' D' Fw' R2 3Bw' 3Rw2 B2 3Fw' 3Rw' B2 3Rw2 B' D2 B' Fw2 F' Bw' 3Lw2 Lw2 3Rw' F2 L2 U Fw2 Rw 3Bw' 3Rw Bw' Rw2 R2 3Fw' Bw U2 3Lw

8. 3Rw 3Dw' 3Rw 3Bw' L B 3Uw' D2 Bw Rw 3Rw' R L B' Uw2 Dw D F U F2 3Uw2 R2 F' 3Fw2 Dw R 3Lw L' U' Uw2 3Dw2 B 3Dw' Bw Lw2 3Uw' U2 R2 Fw Lw2 F2 3Dw' 3Rw' Dw' 3Uw2 3Lw2 Bw2 F2 U' D' Dw' F' 3Fw' Lw' F2 Uw2 Rw Dw' F' B2 3Lw2 L2 3Dw' Rw 3Fw' Bw 3Lw Uw2 Dw D2 F2 3Bw B Fw' D2 Rw 3Lw Uw' 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Bw R 3Uw U' Dw 3Bw' Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Fw Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R' Dw 3Dw2 Bw2 U D2 L2

9. 3Lw2 R F2 Bw' R2 3Uw Bw2 D' Dw2 Fw2 L Rw 3Rw2 F2 U 3Rw' Rw2 3Lw' 3Dw Fw2 Dw D' U 3Lw U' Lw2 L R' 3Uw2 D2 L 3Dw' R' 3Fw' F 3Bw' B' D' 3Dw2 Lw2 3Bw U2 3Bw2 Lw2 B2 D U2 Fw 3Lw' L2 3Dw2 L B 3Lw' Lw L Rw2 3Uw2 3Lw' D Fw L 3Rw' D2 Lw' D 3Dw2 3Lw' Fw2 L Dw2 Uw2 D2 3Bw2 Uw2 Lw R' F2 3Fw2 Dw' U' D Lw' 3Lw Dw2 D Lw2 3Rw 3Bw Bw2 D2 U' 3Fw' Fw F B Lw2 3Dw' 3Bw B

10. B' Lw' D 3Rw 3Fw 3Lw2 3Fw Rw' Lw' 3Lw Dw2 R Dw 3Rw Bw2 Dw2 D' L 3Rw2 3Dw' Dw' Fw2 3Rw Fw D' Fw2 U 3Dw2 3Fw2 F2 Fw2 3Bw Uw Lw 3Uw' Fw' L 3Lw Bw' L 3Dw Fw D' 3Bw L' Dw Fw2 D Fw' 3Lw' Fw R Lw Rw 3Uw2 D 3Fw Uw Bw2 Lw D2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' Bw2 Uw' Bw2 3Bw' D Uw2 3Bw Bw2 D' 3Uw Dw2 Uw' 3Rw U2 3Lw2 Uw2 3Lw2 L' Fw' Bw 3Lw' D2 3Dw2 Lw D' Fw' 3Fw2 3Dw U2 3Fw 3Dw2 3Rw2 R' Dw 3Lw2

11. D 3Fw' 3Bw' Fw' Rw2 R Fw' F' Uw' B 3Uw' U' L2 Bw2 3Dw2 3Bw D Fw Lw2 D R' Fw' 3Lw L2 B2 Bw' Fw D2 Dw' Uw F 3Dw Fw R' B2 U F R 3Dw2 D L Uw2 Lw2 B2 D' Uw2 3Rw' D2 F2 Uw2 F D U' 3Fw' L' 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw 3Uw2 D2 3Fw R2 F2 3Lw' R Rw' F2 3Fw' 3Rw 3Dw 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Uw 3Rw' 3Fw L 3Fw' Rw F2 Rw Fw B2 3Fw Dw 3Lw Uw F' R' 3Fw2 U' 3Rw2 F' Uw2 R2 F Lw2 F2 U' 3Lw2 3Fw2

12. Dw Fw D Bw2 Fw Lw2 Uw' L2 B Rw2 3Dw2 Lw' B Rw' Lw 3Bw' R' 3Lw Lw2 Fw' Rw' 3Uw' D' 3Fw2 3Rw Lw Dw' Lw Dw2 3Rw2 Rw Uw' 3Dw' R2 D2 Uw2 U 3Bw2 B' Dw U 3Rw2 3Fw Rw R Dw' 3Lw D 3Lw2 Uw2 F2 Uw' 3Rw2 3Bw D U2 Rw' Uw2 Lw2 R' F2 3Lw Rw' Lw F B 3Uw2 Fw' Dw 3Fw' Fw2 3Uw' U D Rw' U' Lw2 Dw2 D' 3Fw' B2 Dw 3Fw 3Rw2 R' 3Dw2 Rw U 3Fw2 F D Lw R' 3Lw' 3Uw' B' 3Rw Dw2 3Bw2 L


*
*
Round 10 will end on (April 20). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 19, 2018)

Round 10 6x6
Sub 3:00
avg of 12: 3:03.54 0/3

Time List:
1. (3:30.58)
2. 3:27.32 
3. 3:01.42 
4. 3:09.77
5. 3:01.69 
6. (2:14.68) 
7. 2:41.37 
8. 2:51.52 
9. 3:01.00
10. 3:09.43
11. 2:58.92 
12. 3:12.91


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

Round 10 7x7
Sub 5:15
avg of 12: 5:07.81 3/3 Time to move on to sub 5:05 or 5:00

Time List:
1. 5:14.99
2. (4:08.03)
3. (5:40.55) 
4. 5:10.82 
5. 5:03.12 
6. 4:57.91 
7. 5:13.29 
8. 5:24.53 
9. 5:06.95 
10. 4:46.67 
11. 5:05.84
12. 5:14.01


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

Round 10 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xz-PbxpO-5RKfP7QEh_kvRR-uT_E4eFPPHG6BlYQ9Ec/edit#gid=0

*Race to sub 3:00 6x6*
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 3:03.54 0/3

*Race to sub 5:15 7x7*
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 5:07.81 3/3



Spoiler: Round 11 6x6 Scrambles



1. F 3Fw 3Uw2 Uw D2 F2 U2 3Rw' Dw Uw2 U2 Rw2 B2 L' 3Rw 3Fw' Bw 3Rw Bw2 D2 Dw' U Lw2 U B2 D2 Dw2 L Rw U Uw' Rw' Lw 3Uw' Dw2 U' F Fw2 3Uw2 Fw2 Dw 3Fw' 3Rw' L 3Fw2 Dw' L F2 Dw' Lw2 D L Bw' Uw B2 F' Uw B2 3Uw' Dw' 3Fw2 U2 Fw2 Dw' 3Fw2 D' U L2 Bw' 3Rw' Uw' Lw Fw' 3Fw' Dw2 Uw Bw' Uw' 3Rw' U

2. 3Fw Fw F2 3Uw R' U' L 3Uw2 3Rw' Fw Uw 3Rw B U2 3Rw' Lw2 Bw' 3Fw' U2 F2 Dw' Fw2 L' Rw' B' Fw L2 B Uw2 D Fw2 3Fw2 U Rw Bw' Dw R U Lw' F' 3Rw' L' Rw' Fw2 3Rw B' Rw' 3Uw' Dw 3Rw Rw2 R2 F' U2 Bw2 F' 3Rw2 Dw' Bw Lw' 3Rw Rw' Dw' 3Uw L2 3Uw Fw Uw2 D2 Rw' R' L2 Lw Fw 3Rw2 Dw' L' Lw F Fw'

3. Rw2 Bw' Lw' Bw B2 L2 U2 R2 3Fw' D' L' Bw D2 3Fw Dw2 F Fw2 3Rw' Rw2 Lw R2 F' Bw2 Fw' 3Rw Fw2 Uw Lw' Fw2 3Rw Dw 3Rw2 Dw 3Uw 3Fw Bw2 3Rw' R U2 Fw2 3Rw2 Uw 3Fw2 U2 Dw2 D 3Uw' 3Fw' R D Fw B Dw' 3Fw2 Fw' Bw2 L2 3Fw L2 3Fw2 F' B2 3Rw B 3Rw2 3Uw F L2 3Uw 3Rw' Lw2 3Uw2 D2 Fw Bw R' F L' Dw Bw2

4. Rw Bw L2 3Uw 3Rw2 Lw Fw L' Bw 3Rw Lw2 B2 3Fw2 R' D 3Uw U2 Rw2 B' Lw' 3Rw 3Fw' L' 3Uw Rw' U' Dw' 3Fw 3Uw F' 3Rw2 Dw' Bw' U2 Lw2 B U2 F' L' Bw B' L' 3Rw Bw2 U' Uw' F2 3Uw' Uw U2 3Fw D2 Bw B2 R B Rw 3Fw' R2 Dw' Bw' F2 Fw2 3Uw 3Rw' 3Uw2 Dw2 3Rw D Fw U Lw D' 3Fw2 D2 R' L2 F Uw2 Fw'

5. R B Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 B' Rw' Bw' Rw' 3Fw' B Bw2 Fw' L R' Fw Bw' Rw' R2 L U2 B2 Fw F' Dw' Lw2 Bw U2 3Fw F Dw' B' Rw2 Uw2 Fw Bw2 Uw2 Fw F2 R Dw Lw2 U D L F' Bw' B' L2 F2 D 3Rw' L Dw' Rw Uw 3Uw2 3Rw Lw' R' U Bw 3Rw' 3Uw F' Uw R2 Uw Fw 3Rw' Dw2 3Uw' Bw2 B2 Dw' F B' Fw' 3Uw R2

6. L U' Uw2 Bw D B Bw' 3Fw' L Lw' D Uw' 3Rw' Dw' Fw L' Bw F' 3Rw2 Bw2 R L2 Bw2 F2 B2 R Uw F2 Dw2 3Fw Lw D B' Fw F2 3Uw2 Fw Lw' L' Dw2 R' Bw Fw2 Lw2 Bw' D Rw' Dw2 B2 Fw' 3Uw Bw' R 3Uw D U2 Fw U2 3Uw 3Rw' 3Uw' Lw Uw2 Rw2 B' 3Fw 3Rw' L2 F' 3Fw' R' L' Rw' 3Fw' U Dw Rw2 3Rw2 Lw' Fw

7. Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 B2 Rw2 Fw Dw2 3Fw Lw2 3Rw D 3Fw F Lw' 3Rw' B Dw Bw2 F B2 3Rw Lw Bw' R2 3Uw' U Rw B' 3Uw2 D' 3Rw L2 Fw2 Rw F' 3Fw 3Uw2 F2 Bw Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw F' B2 3Uw' Fw2 U2 L2 Bw2 L 3Uw R B Dw2 U Rw' R' B Uw2 D2 Dw' Fw' F' 3Rw 3Uw B 3Fw F2 Rw B Uw' Dw' F U2 3Fw' 3Uw' U2 Dw2 Uw' Rw

8. B' Dw2 L Dw2 Rw' 3Uw2 B' F 3Rw D2 Bw 3Rw' Rw' U' Lw' U 3Fw2 Lw2 Uw Rw' Bw' Fw' Lw R 3Rw Fw' Dw Fw2 U2 Rw' D2 R Rw 3Fw Uw' F Lw2 D 3Uw2 Rw 3Uw 3Rw' L R' Uw' U2 B2 U2 Fw' Lw Uw L R D' Lw Fw2 F2 U' D Dw' Lw2 U2 B2 Uw' 3Rw2 B' D2 R L F2 Dw' B2 Uw L' Rw2 3Fw' Rw Lw 3Uw' U'

9. 3Uw' 3Fw' U2 Lw L2 3Fw2 3Rw L Lw' Bw2 R 3Uw' L Fw F2 3Rw U2 Dw2 Bw' B2 L' 3Uw 3Fw2 Rw2 F2 Lw2 Fw Bw' 3Rw Lw 3Uw' 3Rw Bw2 3Uw' Uw Rw2 F' Lw' Dw2 D F' Lw U2 Dw2 3Uw2 Bw' U' 3Uw F Fw2 Bw' Lw' 3Rw2 R' Fw U' Uw2 Fw' 3Uw' L D' Dw' Rw2 3Fw2 Bw' Rw' Dw2 L2 R' 3Uw' R Fw2 D 3Rw Lw' Fw F 3Uw Dw2 3Fw

10. Lw Rw' Bw' 3Uw2 B2 U' Bw2 Dw L F' R2 F L Rw' Bw2 Lw Dw' Lw2 3Uw 3Fw' Lw' U F2 L2 3Fw' U' R2 3Fw' Dw' U' Uw R2 3Rw' U2 Lw 3Fw F2 Lw2 3Uw L' Dw2 Uw Lw2 D2 F2 L U2 3Rw Bw' F2 Uw Rw2 Uw Fw' Dw 3Uw 3Fw2 Fw' R2 Uw 3Rw Dw Bw2 F2 Dw2 Lw' Uw Dw D' L F2 Uw2 3Uw F Uw D R2 Fw L' U

11. Rw' D Uw2 B2 3Fw2 R2 Dw' Rw' R' F D' L 3Uw' B2 3Rw' R 3Uw Bw' 3Uw 3Fw Fw' Bw R2 3Fw2 Lw Uw2 Rw' L2 Dw Lw R' 3Uw' R' Lw2 Rw' Uw L' D2 3Rw2 Fw L' 3Uw' Rw B U2 Bw D' R Lw' U 3Fw2 Dw2 U' Bw' 3Fw' L R' D' B 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 Fw2 B L2 3Fw Rw' U' Dw R' U2 Bw2 Rw' L2 R D' F' B 3Rw' U

12. Fw2 F' 3Uw' F B' Rw D B' F U' 3Uw2 Dw L U 3Rw2 B2 Uw L' F2 D' Rw 3Fw2 3Rw Bw Rw' Bw' U Dw2 3Uw' L Bw' Uw 3Fw' F' Uw2 Rw2 Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Dw F' 3Fw 3Uw2 Fw' 3Fw Bw F R' D2 B' Rw' B Dw2 L F2 Dw 3Rw' Bw' U Bw F2 U Dw D' L Fw2 F Uw' R Lw 3Uw L' Lw2 D' Bw Rw 3Uw2 R Dw' Rw





Spoiler: Round 11 7x7 Scrambles



1. Rw Bw' 3Bw2 Dw2 F 3Uw2 U2 R B D2 Dw2 B2 L' 3Lw' Lw B' Rw 3Uw' D U2 Lw' B' L' Uw2 Bw' D' U2 R 3Dw' U Fw2 Dw B' Bw2 Dw' Lw D2 B 3Fw' R' B U2 R L2 Lw 3Fw' U2 Lw2 Rw2 U2 L' Fw2 U2 3Rw' R2 3Lw' Rw 3Dw D' Dw' B' Dw2 3Uw2 Uw' D Bw 3Uw2 3Bw' Rw' 3Bw' 3Uw2 Bw' D2 Fw R2 Lw2 Bw' 3Uw' Fw' Rw2 3Lw Bw Dw' Uw Fw' Rw D2 Lw2 Fw' U2 3Dw 3Lw2 B2 3Bw2 Dw L 3Uw' Fw' U 3Lw2

2. Uw' 3Dw' B2 L D L' D2 Fw' Bw Dw2 Uw' Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 D' Fw' D Dw' F' 3Fw R' Uw2 Rw' L2 3Fw Uw2 L' D' Dw 3Uw U2 3Fw Rw2 3Uw Fw2 F2 L2 Fw U Lw2 L2 F2 3Dw F' 3Dw' 3Fw' B Dw 3Bw Dw' R' L2 Bw' B D2 B' D' F2 Dw 3Bw2 B2 Rw2 D' Fw2 3Bw 3Dw B' D Lw' Fw' Rw 3Lw 3Fw F U' 3Lw' Uw' F Rw L Lw2 Fw F' Lw2 B2 3Bw U2 Dw' Bw' D Lw' F' Uw2 Fw' 3Fw Dw2 Rw2 R' B' L

3. 3Rw U F' Lw2 F2 Lw2 D U2 3Dw L 3Fw 3Uw Lw2 Dw' Bw D Fw B' 3Bw Uw' D' Bw Lw' B' F2 3Fw2 R2 3Uw2 U 3Bw' L2 3Fw' 3Lw2 U2 3Rw2 L' 3Lw R' Fw2 D' 3Dw2 F' Lw' B 3Rw' Fw 3Uw 3Dw' Lw 3Dw' Dw' B' 3Lw U' R F2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 Fw Dw2 L' 3Dw2 Fw R' 3Lw' 3Fw2 D2 Dw 3Rw2 3Uw F2 Uw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Lw2 D Fw Uw' 3Fw' 3Bw' 3Lw' R2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Dw2 R2 U' Bw2 3Uw2 L 3Lw Rw2 B2 Rw' R' 3Uw' 3Lw2 L' 3Rw

4. 3Dw' Lw R2 Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw 3Dw2 3Lw' U 3Rw' B' 3Dw' D' U 3Uw F 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Lw' U' Dw 3Fw2 3Rw 3Uw 3Bw2 F' R Rw2 D 3Dw2 Bw 3Bw' B U2 Uw' Fw' R2 3Bw Bw2 3Lw' Dw2 Lw2 F2 Uw2 B2 F' L2 D Bw 3Uw' Fw' 3Lw D2 B' Rw2 Lw B F Lw 3Lw2 Rw' F U' Uw' Bw2 Uw' B' 3Uw2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 R' Rw 3Uw' 3Lw L2 Dw Rw2 F Fw' 3Lw' 3Dw' Rw 3Bw' 3Fw 3Dw' Fw 3Bw D 3Fw' Lw F2 Rw' D2 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw' L F 3Uw

5. 3Fw 3Uw Bw2 U F Fw' 3Lw 3Fw' 3Uw' Lw L' B' 3Fw2 Fw' Dw2 3Uw' 3Dw F 3Uw R2 L Dw2 3Fw' Rw2 3Rw' 3Bw2 L Fw2 3Rw 3Lw' Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 B2 Uw Rw 3Rw' Dw' Fw' 3Fw' Bw2 B2 Dw2 B2 L' U' L2 3Rw Bw2 Lw Uw2 Fw F2 Uw2 3Bw' Lw L' U2 Rw2 Dw' L' Rw 3Rw' Fw' 3Rw' F B2 L F L' Bw2 R' 3Bw2 3Fw 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Fw' F2 3Uw2 3Lw L' R2 B' Bw2 Uw' Dw' L 3Lw2 Rw' Uw2 D2 Dw' U2 F B2 D 3Bw2 Dw Fw' 3Dw'

6. L R2 D 3Rw R L2 Dw' Lw' Bw' 3Rw2 U2 Dw2 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw 3Dw Uw' Fw2 3Dw' 3Bw Rw2 B Rw' B2 Rw2 3Bw' 3Dw R Dw' B Dw2 U' 3Uw B2 D2 Fw F2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw F' Uw' 3Rw' 3Dw2 Rw' Dw' D2 F2 Rw2 U Lw D 3Fw' F 3Rw R2 Bw Rw' R Uw2 B' Uw' F2 3Rw2 Rw2 Fw 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Fw' Uw B2 3Rw2 B2 3Bw L F Uw' L Rw2 Lw 3Fw' F 3Lw2 Dw U B' L2 Lw' R Dw 3Uw U2 3Fw2 Lw' Bw' 3Lw Fw D' B Fw2

7. Dw 3Fw2 3Bw' Bw2 D Fw 3Dw' Lw2 L2 Dw2 B2 R' 3Bw' Lw2 3Fw2 B' U' 3Fw2 R 3Uw' 3Bw Bw F 3Dw' R' Dw2 3Lw2 D' Lw' Dw' 3Bw2 Bw' 3Lw U 3Uw2 3Fw2 F2 D Fw2 U Rw2 D' 3Dw2 R' Rw2 U' Bw2 Dw 3Uw 3Dw2 3Rw' F Fw U2 3Rw' U' Fw2 Bw Dw' Lw2 Dw Bw' Lw Dw L' Lw2 3Fw Lw' L Rw 3Dw' D' Uw2 3Bw2 Bw2 Fw2 3Uw2 Lw' Uw2 3Rw2 Lw' 3Uw R' Lw 3Lw L' Uw' 3Dw2 Dw B Dw2 Lw D' Bw2 3Rw' U R 3Dw' 3Lw' U'

8. Bw' Dw' Uw' D 3Fw' 3Bw' 3Uw' 3Bw' F2 D F' Lw2 3Rw' R L D L2 3Bw B' 3Rw2 Fw' 3Uw R' Bw 3Uw 3Bw D F2 L' 3Rw 3Bw' 3Fw' R2 Lw' 3Bw' 3Lw 3Bw2 D' 3Uw2 R' Fw' Bw2 Lw F2 3Bw2 Dw' D' Uw2 L2 Bw Dw D2 Rw' D' 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw 3Bw' Lw' Rw D2 F2 3Bw2 U2 R2 3Bw' 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Dw 3Rw B Fw' Dw L Dw' 3Uw' Fw Bw2 Rw Dw2 R2 3Lw' Uw 3Dw Fw' 3Uw2 Dw2 Lw' 3Dw' U' 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 Lw2 Fw' 3Fw' 3Lw' Bw'

9. Rw' D Fw2 Uw 3Lw' L' 3Uw' Lw2 3Fw' L2 F B' Rw2 Fw 3Lw2 R 3Dw' 3Rw2 D2 B L' 3Uw 3Rw2 U' 3Uw2 Bw' L Fw2 L 3Dw' Fw2 F2 Uw' L2 3Bw2 Rw Fw' 3Fw F' 3Dw 3Bw' Uw D2 3Fw2 3Rw' Uw2 Bw' Dw' B L' B' Dw' 3Dw U' B 3Uw2 3Rw2 D' B Rw' Fw' Dw2 R2 Uw2 D 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 3Lw2 3Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 B' Dw' Uw' 3Bw 3Fw Lw2 Uw2 B' 3Lw2 U 3Lw' L 3Fw' B' U2 Lw U2 R2 L' B' 3Bw2 U2 3Fw

10. D' 3Bw2 Lw2 L' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' U2 Uw2 L Uw' R B 3Bw Rw' D2 L' Dw' Lw' L' B Fw2 Uw' Lw 3Bw2 3Fw 3Uw Uw2 U Dw R' Uw2 3Fw2 3Bw' Fw F2 Uw' F2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' 3Uw2 Uw U2 L2 B2 D 3Fw 3Bw' 3Dw2 Lw2 F2 Uw' 3Fw F2 D' 3Lw 3Bw' Bw2 F' Dw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 D Lw2 3Rw' 3Lw 3Fw' U' B' F 3Lw2 F2 Uw2 U 3Uw2 3Fw2 Dw' U' Uw2 L' 3Lw Lw B2 Lw2 Bw2 3Bw2 Lw2 D2 R Rw' 3Uw R U2 Dw Fw L R' 3Uw' Lw

11. L' Uw2 3Rw2 Dw2 F' Fw2 3Bw 3Rw2 Fw 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw 3Rw' 3Fw' Uw' 3Dw2 Bw2 R L Fw L' 3Uw' 3Dw' U F 3Rw' Lw2 3Uw' F2 U' B' F Dw' 3Uw' R Fw' F B2 3Dw Fw2 R2 Fw D 3Dw2 3Uw U 3Lw 3Dw Dw 3Rw D2 3Bw Bw2 D' Fw 3Rw2 3Fw' Lw Bw' Fw2 L 3Uw Bw' F2 B' R2 3Dw 3Fw 3Lw' 3Dw2 B2 F R2 U 3Dw2 Lw' D' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 F' Fw' 3Rw 3Fw2 3Uw' U2 Rw2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Bw2 Lw' Fw Dw2 3Bw

12. Rw2 F2 D2 U' L2 Uw' 3Rw2 3Dw L Dw B2 Lw2 D' 3Lw' 3Rw D2 R 3Bw' D' 3Uw 3Fw' 3Bw Uw' Bw' Fw' L' Bw Lw Bw Uw2 U' Lw' 3Uw L2 B' 3Rw2 Fw' U' Fw' R Bw2 Rw' Uw U' L Bw' Lw Fw' 3Fw2 L Fw2 3Uw Dw 3Dw' B R Lw 3Dw2 U' R2 3Lw2 Rw 3Fw 3Lw Uw2 3Bw 3Dw' Bw R2 B2 3Bw 3Uw 3Lw Fw 3Rw' Dw2 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Rw Rw2 Lw' 3Lw' 3Bw 3Uw' Bw' Dw2 3Rw L 3Bw 3Lw' Bw2 Lw D2 Fw2 B 3Dw 3Bw2 3Lw L'



Round 11 will end on (April 27). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 21, 2018)

Edit - Sorry for the confusion. I guess I missed round 10. I used the round 11 scrambles for both 6x6 and 7x7.

Round 11 6x6
sub-4:30
avg = *4:16.68 *(1/3)

1. 3:49.48
2. (4:49.59)
3. 4:22.50
4. 4:13.21
5. 4:28.43
6. 4:11.34
7. 4:40.83
8. 4:17.51
9. 4:13.55
10. 4:10.69
11. (3:35.59) PB
12. 4:19.25

Round 11 7x7
Sub-6:15
avg = *6:02.24 *(2/3)

1. 5:44.08
2. 6:27.30
3. 6:05.63
4. 6:04.25
5. 5:51.12
6. (5:42.58)
7. 6:15.37
8. 6:10.32
9. 5:46.91
10. 5:54.86
11. 6:02.56
12. (6:32.18)


----------



## CJK (Apr 21, 2018)

I'll give it a try:

round 11 (6x6)
goal: sub2:20
avg of 12: 2:30.12

Time List:
1. 2:42.51
2. 2:21.06
3. 2:25.60
4. 2:22.74
5. 2:24.54
6. 2:37.68
7. 2:24.20
8. 2:32.90
9. 2:46.50
10. (2:48.90)
11. (2:00.66) overall PB 
12. 2:23.48

Too many sup2:30s and two counting sup2:40s, except that I'm pretty happy, especially with my PB


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

Reprobate said:


> Edit - Sorry for the confusion. I guess I missed round 10. I used the round 11 scrambles for both 6x6 and 7x7.


I see and no worries on that. I will change it in just a minute and thank you for letting me know.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

CJK said:


> I'll give it a try:
> 
> round 11
> goal: sub2:20
> ...


Welcome to this Race thread. I am glad that you have started competing here. I assume by the times that your average is for 6x6, Right? Thanks


----------



## CJK (Apr 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I assume by the times that your average is for 6x6, Right?


Yes, it's for 6x6, I'm not world class enough to do these times on 7x7


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 11 6x6 
Sub 3:00
avg of 12: 2:49.81 1/3

Time List:
1. 2:56.98
2. 2:32.83
3. 2:54.82 
4. 2:58.91 
5. 2:48.91 
6. 2:54.72 
7. 2:51.01 
8. 2:45.73 
9. 2:43.42 
10. (2:30.92) 
11. 2:50.74 
12. (3:04.61)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 11 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xz-PbxpO-5RKfP7QEh_kvRR-uT_E4eFPPHG6BlYQ9Ec/edit#gid=0

*Race to sub 4:30 6x6*
@Reprobate Ao12: 4:16.68 Great job and congratulations on getting a PB! I think that I got this right for you, but if not please let me know and I will fix it. Thanks.
*
Race to sub 3:00 6x6*
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 2:49.81 1/3

Race to sub 2:20 6x6
@CJK Ao12: 2:30.12 Sorry to see that it did not go to well for you this week. But more importantly, Welcome to this race thread, it is great to have you. 

*Race to sub 6:15 7x7*
@Reprobate Ao12: 6:02.23 2/3 Great job and keep it up



Spoiler: Round 12 6x6 Scrambles



1. B R' 3Fw2 3Rw' Lw Dw2 Lw Fw' R2 3Uw' F' D' F2 Fw D L Uw2 3Rw Dw2 R' B' Fw Bw2 R' 3Fw' 3Rw Rw Lw2 U' Uw2 Lw' Bw' Uw2 Dw2 L 3Uw2 Dw L Fw Dw Lw2 D Dw' U' Lw' F2 3Fw 3Rw L' D 3Uw F 3Fw Fw' D' U' Lw2 Uw' Lw' Rw B' Rw Dw' U' F2 L' D F Rw' 3Rw2 U' 3Rw2 Lw Fw D' Dw' Fw2 3Uw' Rw' F

2. R Fw' Dw R' 3Fw' B2 F2 Bw' 3Rw' F' Bw R B L Dw2 B2 3Fw2 F' Dw F B2 Uw Dw2 Rw2 L' 3Fw' U2 F L Fw2 D2 R D 3Fw Uw2 Lw2 Fw' B Lw2 F' Dw' U Uw Fw 3Uw' D2 Dw B2 Dw 3Fw Uw 3Rw2 Lw2 Bw Dw Uw' 3Fw Lw 3Uw R2 3Uw 3Fw' Bw 3Rw B D F2 U2 Fw' 3Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Uw' 3Rw Uw Lw' Bw2 U

3. Dw2 D F' 3Fw2 Fw 3Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Uw 3Rw' F' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Lw2 Dw U' Lw U2 R D' U' Bw2 F Lw Uw Fw2 Uw2 D2 3Fw2 Lw U Rw' F Fw 3Fw R2 D Lw' Dw U2 D2 Fw 3Uw Fw2 Lw R' Fw2 B 3Uw Lw' B R' Bw2 L' Bw' Uw R' U2 D2 Fw Uw' 3Rw F' 3Fw Bw Dw' R2 Uw2 Rw' D' B' Bw2 Rw2 D' R D2 3Uw2 U 3Fw L2

4. Dw' F2 D Uw2 Rw R Fw' 3Fw2 Lw2 L' U2 Fw R L' U 3Uw 3Rw Bw2 R' Uw2 Dw Fw Dw' U 3Fw2 Dw2 3Rw2 Bw2 L' D' L D2 Uw' Dw2 F Lw B2 L' Dw2 F2 Bw2 R' B2 U' F2 3Uw2 3Fw' Bw B2 R Dw Rw 3Fw B2 Fw Lw2 L2 3Rw2 B U2 L2 3Rw D 3Fw' 3Uw' Uw D2 3Fw Dw' 3Uw Bw L2 Fw U2 3Fw L2 Rw2 3Uw U' Fw2

5. Rw' 3Uw' D' Lw2 F2 3Uw F' Uw2 3Fw2 Uw 3Uw2 3Rw Bw2 Fw2 Uw' D' 3Rw2 B' Lw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw R2 Bw' F 3Fw2 3Rw' F' 3Fw' Lw2 R' Dw B' Bw2 F D' Uw' F2 Lw' Uw Fw' Uw2 D2 U' B2 Rw' Lw 3Uw' Uw U' Dw 3Rw2 Uw Lw2 3Uw Bw D' Bw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw2 3Fw Lw' 3Uw' U' Lw' F2 Bw2 3Uw' Uw R' D Rw Bw Rw2 Lw L R' F' Rw'

6. B' R' Bw2 Fw F Uw Bw' U' Fw' Uw' Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 L2 Fw2 Rw' D U2 L' Dw' D' Lw 3Fw' F' D2 Dw2 B2 Bw 3Rw2 Dw2 3Fw Dw2 3Rw B' R Lw Rw' Fw U2 D2 B L2 D' U R' Bw' Dw2 F 3Uw2 Dw' Lw' Dw2 3Rw' Uw' L2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' Bw' D Uw2 3Fw L Uw U B' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 3Uw2 Lw' Dw' Uw' 3Rw R Uw B 3Rw' Fw2 U2

7. F 3Uw2 L' Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Lw D Rw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Bw2 B Dw' R F Rw L2 3Rw2 Lw F' Uw2 D' L' Uw' 3Fw' Fw2 D2 3Rw L F Bw' L D2 Dw 3Uw' Lw 3Rw D2 Rw Uw2 Dw D' 3Rw' L' Dw2 3Uw' U' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Bw Uw2 3Rw 3Fw2 Bw' 3Rw Dw' Fw R' 3Rw Fw Dw' Lw B Uw Dw 3Fw Rw' 3Rw' L' Dw' Uw Rw2 B L' 3Uw2 R 3Rw2

8. Rw B2 3Rw' D' Rw2 D2 B2 R' U 3Rw' Dw2 Lw' R Dw2 Bw' D2 Lw' L2 U2 Dw' Lw' F2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Dw2 R' U 3Rw' D F2 3Fw2 Bw B2 3Uw' B' Bw' R F L2 R 3Fw' Fw Rw2 Uw' U' L' 3Uw2 Uw' B' Fw Lw2 Uw 3Fw' 3Rw F Dw 3Uw' Uw U2 D 3Fw2 R' Uw' L' Fw 3Rw' Fw2 Dw' L' D Fw F' D Bw2 R2 D2 B R2 Lw' Rw'

9. U' Bw2 3Fw' Dw2 U F2 3Uw' U L2 U' Fw F 3Rw B2 3Uw R' 3Uw 3Rw Dw' 3Rw R' L2 B 3Fw2 Bw2 Lw Fw 3Rw' R U' 3Fw Lw Dw' 3Rw' Rw' L2 R Lw U Uw L2 Fw Dw' B Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Dw2 Bw' Uw Rw' B R Dw' L U2 L' 3Uw' U' Uw' D R2 U Rw L2 Lw2 3Rw2 F' 3Rw Dw Lw2 D2 3Uw2 3Rw' B' D B' F' 3Fw Rw'

10. F' R 3Fw Dw B 3Fw2 F' Bw2 R' 3Uw Fw2 Dw 3Fw' Dw Fw2 Dw F' 3Fw' Dw2 3Uw' Fw' L' D' Bw2 Rw2 Lw2 3Rw 3Fw' Fw Lw2 B' Rw 3Uw2 D2 R' D 3Uw2 3Fw2 D Uw' B D2 Lw U F Lw U2 Lw2 D' U2 L' Dw' D' R B 3Uw2 F2 U' 3Rw Lw' Fw2 Rw R2 Bw2 F2 Lw L' Uw2 3Rw 3Fw' Lw2 3Uw F 3Uw2 Rw' B' Lw Fw2 Lw' Rw

11. Rw2 R' Uw' 3Uw2 Bw L Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw 3Fw Rw R' B 3Fw' Fw2 R2 Lw 3Rw2 3Uw2 L F2 Rw2 U' L2 3Rw Uw' U' Lw Bw' F Rw D2 F Rw Dw2 3Rw2 R L2 B U Uw2 Rw2 D F' L' Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 F2 U' Rw 3Rw Lw' B' D2 B' Rw2 Bw L2 B Bw' 3Fw D Bw' B2 3Fw2 Lw' Fw2 Lw' D2 3Rw2 U2 Bw' 3Fw2 D Dw2 3Rw' Uw2 L2 Bw

12. R2 Bw2 U Bw' F' Fw Uw F D Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw Fw Uw2 3Uw' R' 3Fw2 L' R B' Dw2 F L' Uw2 Bw Rw2 D Dw2 L2 Fw U' 3Rw' 3Fw' F' U' F2 Fw Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Lw L Uw Lw2 R' 3Uw' Lw Bw' F' 3Uw2 Fw2 B2 3Fw' D' R' F' 3Uw' D' Uw' Lw Dw' L2 Dw2 Fw' R2 3Fw' U B 3Uw' B' 3Rw2 F 3Rw 3Fw2 Rw' Uw Lw' R 3Fw2 L'





Spoiler: Round 12 7x7 Scrambles



1. 3Lw' U' 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Dw2 U' 3Lw' Dw' Fw2 R2 3Rw2 3Fw B Lw R2 Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw' B Uw R 3Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 L 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Rw 3Dw2 Uw Bw 3Rw' 3Dw Rw2 3Bw' D' Uw F2 Bw' Fw 3Dw Bw 3Lw R' Bw2 3Lw2 R' D 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Fw' R' Lw' F2 3Bw2 3Dw2 Uw' 3Bw' 3Dw' U' D' B' F2 L Bw2 Rw' F' 3Fw2 Bw2 Rw R' Dw U2 Rw' D2 F' Bw' 3Lw Rw Fw2 3Fw 3Bw' 3Uw2 L2 3Dw2 Fw U' 3Rw' Fw' L2 B2 Lw' 3Fw 3Bw' U2

2. Rw2 Dw2 3Dw2 3Uw2 Uw F' 3Rw Dw U2 3Bw' R2 Bw 3Dw' D' F' 3Rw' B Lw 3Uw2 F 3Rw 3Fw Rw' R' B L' 3Fw2 Fw2 3Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Lw' Fw' Uw' L2 Dw' Lw B Uw Rw' 3Uw' Lw' Fw Uw2 Dw' 3Bw' Lw' R2 F2 3Dw' U' F' 3Dw F' 3Dw2 Bw2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Lw Rw' Lw' D2 Rw' 3Fw2 F 3Dw2 B' U2 Bw' Rw Fw' 3Fw' F' Dw' D2 Fw' U' 3Bw2 F2 Dw' 3Uw' 3Dw' 3Fw 3Uw Lw' 3Uw2 B' Fw L2 R2 U' F U2 3Fw2 R2 B2 3Uw' Uw2 D Fw

3. D Lw' Fw2 F2 3Bw Dw2 3Lw2 Fw F' Dw 3Rw U2 3Lw2 3Dw2 U2 3Lw Rw2 Bw2 D2 3Dw 3Fw L2 Uw2 3Fw2 Fw 3Rw2 3Lw Bw 3Fw2 Lw 3Uw2 D2 Lw' 3Dw R2 Lw2 3Bw Dw' D' Lw' 3Dw2 F' Rw' L2 3Uw 3Fw Rw Fw U 3Dw2 3Uw2 Bw Uw2 R Rw' Dw R2 F2 Uw' B' Fw' R' Uw2 Rw' Lw' 3Uw2 3Lw' Uw D' 3Fw Rw 3Bw2 L' 3Rw' D2 3Lw2 U2 3Rw Rw2 F' 3Rw' Lw' L D B2 3Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 L2 Bw2 3Uw Dw2 3Bw Lw' 3Lw' D 3Rw B Bw' F2

4. Bw' 3Rw2 D' Rw' B 3Uw2 3Bw Bw2 3Uw2 Dw B Bw2 Lw F2 B' 3Lw R2 Lw' L2 3Rw' Fw F2 3Rw' Bw' R Lw 3Rw' Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw' 3Rw L2 3Fw' Uw' F' Dw' Uw2 U2 Fw Dw2 U' 3Lw 3Fw' F' 3Rw2 3Bw' R2 Lw 3Rw' B2 U 3Fw' Fw L R U' 3Uw D' 3Dw' Dw Bw' 3Rw B' 3Uw' L D2 B' F' Rw' L' 3Rw' F2 Dw 3Lw' 3Rw2 Fw Uw' 3Lw2 Bw Rw2 R Lw2 3Rw2 3Dw' F' D2 Lw R Rw2 L 3Fw' U2 F2 Rw2 D' Dw 3Bw' F Dw

5. Lw2 Fw 3Dw2 3Uw B2 3Fw 3Uw 3Lw' Dw F Uw 3Fw Fw Lw' Uw' F Rw' 3Bw2 3Fw' Lw2 Fw2 3Bw R2 3Dw' D Lw Fw Lw Uw 3Lw D' Fw' 3Dw' F U R' 3Dw 3Bw' L2 3Rw2 Lw2 Uw' U 3Bw2 Fw' 3Uw 3Dw' Rw' Dw' Bw' 3Lw2 3Bw Lw2 R' B' Lw2 3Rw2 B D 3Rw' L2 3Fw R Uw2 L' Fw' Bw 3Uw2 D' 3Rw2 R' Dw' U 3Rw Bw' 3Dw2 3Fw2 F' U 3Dw2 Lw 3Bw B 3Uw' F2 3Uw F' Uw' F 3Uw' Rw D2 L2 B' Uw Bw 3Uw' Lw2 L2 Fw'

6. Lw' U2 3Uw' Fw2 3Fw' U Uw' F U D' R' Uw' 3Lw Fw' L2 Bw' Rw Lw2 3Fw2 Uw2 L Lw' Fw' 3Rw2 Bw2 F Fw U' 3Fw 3Bw' F D 3Lw' D L R' Uw B' 3Uw U R 3Dw U2 B' D 3Lw' Lw' 3Bw2 R Lw' D2 U2 Rw2 3Lw2 3Rw Fw' 3Dw' Dw' D2 U' 3Lw Uw' U Bw2 3Lw2 Lw 3Dw' Dw 3Bw' 3Uw Bw B 3Lw' Bw' Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 L U2 Bw 3Rw2 Fw Bw B L D 3Bw 3Dw F2 3Fw' R' Lw' 3Lw Bw' U' 3Uw Lw2 Uw Dw2

7. Fw' Uw U2 3Dw F2 Rw' Uw Rw2 Bw' Fw' L' Bw' Lw' L' D' 3Uw Lw2 3Uw Rw' Bw' Dw' 3Bw 3Fw B2 Uw2 3Uw2 F2 3Rw U 3Lw2 Fw2 3Fw2 B Lw' 3Lw2 U' 3Fw' 3Dw2 R2 3Bw2 Bw Rw2 3Lw 3Fw2 R2 Bw2 U2 3Lw B Fw 3Lw2 F2 Fw' 3Lw2 3Bw2 D' 3Fw D' 3Dw2 3Bw' R Lw 3Dw2 3Rw 3Dw2 Fw2 3Rw2 Rw 3Fw2 Bw Fw2 B' Dw2 3Bw' B Rw2 D2 B D L' U' Lw' 3Lw 3Bw2 3Fw'
R2 3Uw' F Lw2 Uw R2 F L 3Fw2 D U' 3Bw2 U' Rw' F2

8. F2 B2 R' L 3Uw' Bw2 3Lw2 B' 3Fw Bw F D2 L' Fw' D' 3Bw' Rw2 L' R2 U2 F2 3Lw' D U' Fw2 3Rw' F Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 R' Bw' D2 3Bw U' Lw F 3Rw' Rw2 L Bw R2 Dw Bw' L F Lw' 3Rw U Fw2 Bw Uw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 U' B Uw' F' 3Uw 3Lw' D' Lw 3Fw' Uw' L Fw' Uw2 3Bw' U' F2 3Uw' Dw Rw' 3Lw2 Lw2 U' R' 3Fw2 3Bw' Dw2 Uw Bw2 U 3Fw2 U' Dw2 3Lw' Bw' 3Uw' Lw2 U Lw D 3Bw' Dw2 L2 Uw U' 3Dw2 L

9. 3Lw2 Uw R' B' 3Uw' 3Fw' D' L2 U2 3Rw' Fw D2 3Dw Lw2 3Rw Uw B2 Fw' U2 3Fw2 3Bw Lw B' Uw' 3Lw2 Rw U' Fw' 3Bw2 F' Bw2 Lw Rw Fw' F2 Bw Lw U Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw' Bw2 Rw 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Dw 3Fw L2 3Dw L2 Rw2 3Uw' Lw2 L 3Rw 3Fw' B2 Lw2 U 3Bw' F 3Dw Rw2 3Dw U' 3Rw' Dw Fw' Uw' L' 3Lw2 3Uw Uw2 3Bw U B2 Lw2 Rw' U 3Lw 3Fw D2 Lw 3Dw2 L2 Rw Uw' 3Lw Dw2 Bw2 U' B D Dw2 3Lw' Rw2 Dw' B2 3Fw'

10. Dw' F' Bw2 L' 3Dw 3Rw2 Fw Rw' F2 Fw' R Fw2 B Dw2 3Fw2 Dw' 3Lw B' D 3Fw2 3Bw 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Rw 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Dw2 Lw Bw' R' 3Uw' 3Lw2 Dw U2 F2 3Lw 3Fw' 3Lw' D 3Fw Bw 3Dw2 U' Fw' Bw2 3Dw' 3Bw Bw' Dw 3Bw Bw' Dw Rw Fw' Uw' 3Rw2 U Fw 3Lw' F' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Fw2 R' D' 3Bw2 Bw Lw' Fw' Dw' B' Uw' B2 F' R' B2 D 3Fw Lw U 3Dw 3Bw2 Bw' 3Lw' D L' B2 Dw Lw Bw2 3Uw2 Lw Dw' 3Bw Bw 3Uw B D

11. Dw 3Bw' 3Uw U' 3Lw B Lw2 L2 R2 U' R 3Rw2 D' U2 Rw' F' U2 Dw 3Rw2 3Fw 3Rw' Bw2 3Dw B' D 3Fw2 Uw2 D L2 Bw 3Lw' Lw2 Dw' Uw2 B2 Dw' Fw' 3Lw' 3Fw' R2 Rw' B' R2 B' R' 3Uw B' D2 3Uw' Bw2 R Bw2 Uw2 3Bw2 F Rw2 L B 3Uw2 F 3Dw' Fw' Dw' 3Rw Lw' 3Lw D 3Fw' Dw Bw D' Rw' L2 Bw B' U 3Rw Bw2 Fw' Lw F2 Dw U 3Lw' 3Fw' Fw2 Rw 3Fw' 3Lw' Uw' 3Fw Rw' 3Rw2 B2 L' B Rw' 3Dw' B Uw

12. L' Bw Lw' Fw Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 F' 3Fw2 R 3Dw2 U D' F2 B' Fw2 3Lw2 D F 3Dw2 R2 3Fw2 U 3Lw' 3Fw 3Dw' U 3Rw 3Lw Rw Fw' 3Fw2 3Dw' Uw' 3Lw2 Lw Bw F' 3Dw' Uw2 D2 B2 3Fw Fw' Uw' Lw2 3Rw Fw2 3Bw2 L' U 3Fw' 3Uw2 F2 Rw' D' Uw' 3Uw' Rw' R D2 B Rw2 F R B' D Fw2 U' Bw 3Rw 3Fw' 3Bw' 3Dw' B 3Lw2 Uw2 3Lw' F 3Lw2 B2 Dw Fw' F2 3Uw2 3Bw2 Fw' Lw L' U Fw' Dw R' 3Dw2 Dw2 3Lw 3Uw2 D 3Bw



Round 12 will end on (May 4th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 12 6x6
Sub-4:30
avg = *4:13.14 *(2/3)

1. (4:41.00)
2. 4:37.41
3. 4:03.37
4. 4:06.41
5. 4:16.03
6. 4:13.82
7. 4:13.39
8. 4:14.34
9. 4:07.63
10. (3:40.83)
11. 4:18.98
12. 3:59.98

Round 12 7x7
Sub-6:15
avg = *6:14.28 *(3/3)

1. 6:44.16
2. 6:14.88
3. 5:50.05
4. 6:02.27
5. (5:38.51)
6. 6:20.75
7. 6:01.38
8. 6:20.40
9. 5:39.59
10. (DNF)
11. 6:49.87
12. 6:19.41


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 6, 2018)

Round 12 7x7
Sub 5:00
avg of 12: 4:58.80 1/3

Time List:
1. (4:45.91) 
2. 5:02.19 
3. 4:58.03 
4. 4:57.81 
5. 5:02.81 
6. 5:04.43 
7. (5:10.72) 
8. 4:51.72 
9. 5:00.65 
10. 4:57.85 
11. 4:49.28 
12. 5:03.18 

Round 12 6x6
Sub 3:00
avg of 12: 2:58.38

Time List:
1. 3:02.91 
2. 2:49.32 
3. 2:58.92 
4. 2:57.27 
5. 3:05.82
6. 3:02.75 
7. 2:45.12 
8. 2:59.02 
9. 2:51.81 
10. (3:12.03)
11. (2:32.82) 
12. 3:10.83

New scrambles will be up tomorrow. Thank you very much for being patient with me.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 7, 2018)

Round 12 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xz-PbxpO-5RKfP7QEh_kvRR-uT_E4eFPPHG6BlYQ9Ec/edit#gid=0

*Race to sub 4:30 6x6*
@Reprobate Ao12: 4:13.14 2/3 Well done and keep it up. One more week left for you, before you graduate.
*
Race to sub 3:00 6x6*
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 2:58.38 2/3

*Race to sub 5:00 7x7*
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 4:58.80

*Race to sub 6:15 7x7*
@Reprobate Ao12: 6:14.28 3/3 Yea! Congratulations on graduating 7x7. You are making great progress, and soon you will be sub 5:45



Spoiler: Round 13 6x6 Scrambles



1. 3Rw' D Rw2 B' R2 3Rw' Bw' U Lw' L' F Rw U' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Uw 3Rw2 R U2 3Uw' 3Rw2 R2 Bw R Fw2 3Rw2 Uw Bw' L2 B Dw Bw' U2 Lw2 F2 Fw2 Rw 3Uw' Dw' U2 F' D' Bw' F2 Fw' L' F2 B2 Fw2 3Fw Uw B' Bw' F 3Uw2 Uw' U L2 Fw' 3Rw' Bw Rw2 Lw' 3Rw 3Uw2 Fw 3Uw Uw2 B2 Rw 3Uw' L' 3Fw2 Rw2 U' L2 Dw' B2

2. Dw' 3Rw' Rw' R' L' U Lw2 Dw2 Rw' R L' 3Uw' D' Rw2 3Fw L' Fw2 Bw B D Uw2 3Rw L2 U' L' B Bw 3Rw Fw Dw' Uw Rw Dw' B 3Rw2 Uw2 L' Lw2 U 3Rw2 Fw Dw2 Bw Uw 3Rw2 Lw2 Uw Bw F2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Bw Dw D B2 U2 R D' 3Uw' Rw2 F2 U 3Uw B' 3Rw2 F2 3Fw' Dw Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw' R' 3Rw2 F R' Rw'

3. Bw2 Lw2 Fw' B U L2 Rw2 3Rw2 B F2 Uw' B' U' L' Uw' Bw' F2 U 3Rw' Dw' 3Uw' U F Lw' R2 L2 Rw2 Fw 3Rw2 F' 3Uw 3Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw D2 Lw2 3Rw2 Fw2 U B' F R D2 Bw D2 U Dw2 3Fw R2 Bw Lw2 L2 3Fw R2 F 3Rw U' R' D2 Rw' 3Rw R' L' F2 Uw Rw2 R' F' Lw' 3Rw' B' 3Rw' R' 3Uw' U Dw2 Uw2 R2

4. Rw' B Dw U' B2 D B L2 3Fw F2 3Uw2 3Rw Rw2 Fw' 3Fw Uw Lw2 Uw2 L' Fw' Lw L' R' Dw R Rw2 Fw 3Fw' 3Uw' R2 Fw2 D' B2 3Uw Lw' Fw2 F2 Dw B' U 3Uw2 L Uw Lw2 R2 D' F2 Rw2 U Dw 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Uw' D2 Bw2 3Fw' L2 Bw' R2 Rw D' Bw' B2 U2 B Lw2 L' Rw' B2 3Uw2 Dw2 D' Lw' 3Uw' Bw2 R Fw2 U2 D

5. 3Uw' L' Uw Rw2 F2 3Fw2 Lw 3Uw2 B' Fw' L' 3Rw' D Uw 3Uw Bw2 3Uw Lw D' U' 3Rw Uw2 3Uw R L' B2 D2 U2 R 3Fw Bw' Dw' L' B 3Uw2 Lw Dw2 Rw2 D F' 3Uw2 Fw' Uw2 3Fw' U 3Rw' 3Fw Lw' F Lw' U Bw Rw2 3Fw B2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 F 3Fw2 U L Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw R' D Dw2 Rw' L2 Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 U' B' Rw' D 3Fw'

6. Rw' Dw2 3Rw2 Uw B' Fw Dw2 Uw Rw Fw' Uw' 3Fw2 R Rw 3Uw2 Lw Uw' B 3Uw2 D F' R' Lw 3Fw' Rw F Dw' 3Fw F 3Uw Fw' 3Fw F' Dw' L B2 Fw2 L' Lw Uw' 3Uw Rw Fw2 Lw' Fw' Rw2 3Uw L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' 3Fw' B D' U2 Uw' F L F' Lw2 Dw' L Bw' Dw' 3Fw2 F 3Rw F' Dw B 3Rw 3Fw Lw' Dw2 Fw D2 Lw' 3Fw2 Rw2 B

7. F2 Uw U F2 Fw' D L B Rw L' Bw2 Dw' Fw' 3Uw2 Rw2 B2 D2 Bw 3Fw2 Lw2 U 3Uw' F' Rw' Uw' D2 Bw2 R Lw Bw2 L2 D2 L2 Uw' L2 F 3Fw2 B2 D Lw' Uw' Lw Fw' Uw' R' Bw2 Fw2 Rw 3Rw 3Uw2 D2 R2 3Fw' Dw 3Fw Uw 3Uw' Bw L Rw' F' Uw' Fw2 L2 Bw2 R2 Uw2 F2 Uw' 3Rw' Fw Rw' Bw 3Fw2 Lw' Rw R2 3Fw R' U2

8. 3Fw2 U' Dw' Bw B2 3Fw' D2 3Rw2 F 3Rw2 L Rw Bw R L 3Uw R Lw' L2 Rw Fw2 R2 Lw L2 Rw' 3Fw' B Uw2 Fw 3Rw' Dw B Lw' Fw2 U2 L R2 Uw' Lw2 L R2 U R' Dw2 F Bw 3Rw' U 3Rw D2 Dw2 U F 3Fw B2 3Rw' Fw Rw 3Uw2 D' U2 L' 3Rw Bw U2 Bw B' Lw2 D' Rw2 U2 3Uw' F R2 D' Bw' Rw2 3Uw 3Rw 3Fw'

9. U Uw2 3Uw' 3Fw' U L Dw L2 D2 L2 Bw2 L2 Dw R' U' Fw' U2 D2 Lw L2 Dw U' 3Uw2 L' B2 U' Rw Bw' Dw' B' Rw2 R' D' 3Fw B 3Uw' 3Fw' Bw' 3Uw 3Rw D2 3Fw2 3Uw2 F 3Rw2 L' Uw' 3Uw U' Dw' L Lw2 F2 3Fw' Dw2 Lw' Bw Rw2 F D Dw Rw Dw2 D2 3Fw2 Lw2 3Fw2 U2 L' 3Fw2 U F2 R' 3Rw' L Lw Uw R F' B2

10. 3Fw' L' Rw2 D' U2 Bw' 3Uw2 U2 Rw2 D U 3Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Lw2 3Uw R B2 Rw Dw Lw' L' 3Rw U B Bw F' Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw2 3Rw2 Uw U2 Lw' Uw2 Lw' Fw D' Lw Fw2 3Fw2 R2 Lw 3Fw2 3Uw' Rw' D Rw' 3Uw' Uw' Lw L Fw2 Uw2 R2 3Rw Dw Lw2 F' L2 Rw Lw Uw D U' R' D 3Uw2 L Dw' Fw 3Fw' Rw D2 Lw' R2 3Uw U2

11. Rw' R Lw Bw' Lw' Dw 3Rw 3Uw' Lw2 Bw' Dw' R U2 R Rw Lw2 Bw F2 B U Lw2 Fw' 3Rw' Uw R' F Bw' U F2 Fw Rw U' Rw' Uw U' 3Fw L Lw2 3Fw Uw B2 3Rw' Dw L2 Bw 3Rw' L B2 Rw' 3Uw L 3Rw Rw' D Bw2 Rw2 L2 Bw Lw2 Bw' 3Uw Fw Uw Lw2 Dw2 F' 3Uw2 L Uw 3Uw' Lw2 Fw Uw' D B' D2 Dw' Uw' U2 R'

12. B2 Fw' F2 U2 3Uw' D' 3Fw2 D' B' 3Uw2 Uw2 3Rw' Bw' Lw2 Rw' B2 L Lw' Dw2 Fw Bw 3Uw Fw 3Fw2 L' 3Rw2 Dw2 3Uw L F' Uw' D' Lw2 F' 3Rw B2 Uw' 3Uw2 F' Dw2 3Fw2 R2 3Uw2 L' Rw F B' Rw2 L2 3Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 U B D2 Rw' R2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' 3Uw2 Dw F2 Lw' D 3Fw Uw2 D' L2 Fw B2 D' Rw' Uw2 Fw' F' Uw2 Dw R' Fw'





Spoiler: Round 13 7x7 Scrambles



1. Uw' Rw L U' 3Uw' B' F Bw' R' 3Dw L2 D 3Rw2 3Uw' D 3Bw' D L2 Lw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Fw2 U' B L 3Dw Fw 3Fw L2 D 3Bw' R2 Rw2 3Bw2 B2 Bw' D R Bw2 R2 B' 3Fw Bw' 3Dw L 3Dw Bw R 3Dw' Rw Lw 3Bw2 B' F' 3Lw Uw2 3Dw2 Lw 3Dw2 B Fw2 Uw2 3Dw2 3Lw Fw' Rw' B 3Uw U' Dw' Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw Uw2 3Fw' Lw' B2 3Fw' D' 3Dw Bw Uw2 Dw 3Uw Rw 3Lw Uw' D Fw2 Lw2 3Lw Uw' R' Uw2 L' B D' 3Lw Rw2

2. Bw 3Uw L 3Bw' Fw Rw' Fw2 3Rw2 D2 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 3Bw' Bw2 3Rw Rw' F2 Rw 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Lw' Dw' 3Lw2 U' 3Rw R Uw 3Uw2 L Bw2 3Lw' Lw2 Uw2 U B' 3Dw2 L2 3Uw 3Rw' F2 3Rw B Fw Rw' U L' Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw 3Dw D Dw 3Bw2 Uw' Rw R' Lw2 D Bw' 3Fw 3Lw2 Bw F' Rw R' 3Dw Rw Dw 3Bw' Bw' U' Uw' Fw' Lw2 Bw2 F2 B' L U Dw 3Bw' 3Lw' D' L' Fw 3Fw2 L2 U 3Fw' 3Dw2 Fw B2 Rw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Dw' D' F' L2 3Fw

3. Rw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 Rw 3Lw2 3Rw 3Dw' L 3Fw2 Rw Lw' Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 L2 Rw' Bw2 L' R' Fw' Uw2 Dw2 3Lw' 3Fw2 Lw R' Dw 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 Dw Bw' Dw' R' Fw F L' 3Dw2 Dw' D Uw' 3Uw' 3Bw L2 Fw2 3Dw' L Uw 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Bw 3Fw' B2 Dw2 R D Dw Lw2 Bw 3Bw2 Lw2 3Dw B2 Lw Dw2 R L2 D2 3Rw R Fw' 3Rw R' Rw F 3Fw2 3Uw L R B L Fw' L' 3Fw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 Lw Dw2 D2 Fw2 Uw Rw B Bw2 U' Lw2 R' 3Rw 3Dw2

4. R2 Bw U2 L' 3Uw' Lw 3Bw 3Rw2 3Fw U 3Rw2 Bw R D' Dw 3Uw2 L' F' Bw2 L Lw' 3Rw2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 L' 3Uw' D' Rw' Dw Lw2 3Rw U2 3Dw' Rw2 D U2 Fw' 3Bw2 L 3Lw2 Lw2 3Rw2 R2 F B 3Fw Dw L2 Dw' Bw2 3Uw Dw2 U2 B Rw Uw F' L Dw Lw' 3Fw 3Uw' F D2 F' 3Dw Fw2 R' Uw' L' D2 Dw Fw' D2 Rw 3Lw' Bw' R U L Fw2 F 3Bw' 3Uw' B 3Rw' L' Uw' Bw2 3Fw' U2 Bw2 D 3Fw 3Uw 3Rw F2 3Dw 3Lw'

5. 3Bw2 3Fw Dw 3Rw2 R' 3Dw2 3Fw2 Fw2 3Bw F2 3Uw' Fw2 3Bw2 Lw F L' Uw U' Rw2 Bw' 3Lw' U' 3Bw Bw Rw2 Fw R' Fw2 B 3Rw2 R2 Dw F 3Bw2 Dw Bw' R2 Lw' 3Uw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 Rw 3Rw' Uw B Uw2 3Fw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' 3Rw 3Lw Bw Fw2 3Rw Dw2 Bw' Fw L B 3Uw' Uw2 3Lw2 Bw2 3Uw R' Uw' Fw2 Bw' 3Lw' Lw' Uw2 U' Bw L' 3Lw Fw Dw2 3Lw L Uw R 3Rw' 3Bw' Rw Uw Dw B2 Bw' R' 3Lw 3Rw Lw L' 3Fw 3Lw' D' 3Fw B' R

6. Dw2 F 3Dw' Bw' D 3Fw' Fw Lw2 D2 F' Fw2 Dw2 3Bw' L' 3Fw' Fw' 3Lw 3Fw' Lw 3Fw2 Rw' B' 3Fw2 L' Fw L 3Bw Rw 3Lw' 3Uw Uw' F2 Bw Dw' Bw' Rw 3Dw Lw' 3Uw2 Lw' F2 B 3Lw' Fw2 U' F2 Dw' U 3Dw2 B Bw 3Uw' L2 U2 3Dw2 3Uw D Rw2 L' Dw2 U' Bw2 U Dw R 3Lw' L Rw2 3Dw' 3Bw' F2 Uw2 D2 B R' Rw' Uw2 L' 3Fw2 Uw 3Uw2 R 3Rw' Dw' R 3Rw2 B2 3Rw2 Uw Bw' 3Fw 3Lw2 Uw Lw 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Bw Bw' U'

7. Rw Lw2 B' 3Dw2 3Lw Uw' 3Dw Lw Dw Lw' Bw' 3Dw2 L 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Dw' Bw 3Fw U' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 Lw2 Fw Lw 3Fw 3Lw' R' 3Uw' 3Fw2 R2 F2 Rw Uw2 3Bw2 U' B2 U 3Fw2 3Rw Lw R' D2 R2 3Fw D 3Bw2 U' Bw' Rw U2 F2 Dw' F 3Uw' Uw' U 3Fw Bw2 3Dw L2 Uw2 L' F' 3Lw' Lw' B' Dw' R2 Uw2 B Bw2 3Bw 3Fw Lw' Dw2 F' 3Dw' 3Bw' L2 3Fw2 B' 3Dw D2 Bw2 3Rw2 F' Uw 3Fw2 L2 Dw' 3Rw B D2 Uw' L B2 Bw R

8. Bw Dw 3Lw U F 3Rw' F 3Lw 3Uw Dw2 U' L2 B F' Lw2 Fw L' F2 3Rw' 3Dw2 B U2 F 3Uw B2 Bw' 3Dw 3Uw 3Rw' 3Bw' F Fw L2 3Fw2 Dw' F2 Fw' Rw' F2 U 3Fw' F' Fw2 R 3Rw 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Dw' Uw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 L F2 B' 3Fw' Fw' Lw U' 3Rw' D2 U 3Rw2 Uw U' 3Bw' Fw L R 3Bw Fw L' R' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Rw' B 3Lw' D2 3Lw2 D Rw' 3Fw' U Uw2 L2 3Lw 3Dw' U 3Uw2 Fw' Lw 3Fw F Uw' B Rw D L B U2

9. Fw 3Dw' R2 B 3Uw Fw Rw2 B R2 D 3Dw 3Rw R Fw' 3Fw 3Dw' L' 3Lw 3Rw Uw2 Dw2 B U2 Bw' F 3Rw' F' Uw' B' Fw2 D L2 Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw' Dw' 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Dw L' Lw2 3Bw2 L' 3Fw 3Uw' Lw 3Lw Rw2 Uw' U' R 3Uw2 Uw' Rw 3Lw' Uw' B' L2 3Lw 3Dw' D B D2 U' Lw 3Rw Dw2 R' 3Bw2 3Lw 3Bw' D' Lw' U Fw B2 L2 Dw' Rw' R Dw 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw Rw' 3Dw 3Fw2 L R Fw2 Bw' Uw Lw2 U Rw' 3Rw F2 U' D' Rw2

10. Uw2 Fw' 3Rw' R2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw Uw2 Bw' 3Bw2 D' L' Bw' Rw2 F' D Fw2 Lw 3Uw2 R 3Uw2 U' Bw2 3Dw' B 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 3Dw' Bw2 Rw' Dw2 3Fw 3Rw Uw U2 Lw' F Bw2 Dw' 3Lw' Bw' 3Rw' Lw2 B2 3Lw Fw' 3Dw2 D 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Bw' 3Dw' L2 3Dw' F' B2 Fw2 Uw2 3Rw2 L' 3Dw' 3Lw Rw' Bw Fw Uw' Dw2 Lw2 3Rw Fw' Lw Rw Fw2 F2 R Uw2 Bw 3Bw Rw2 3Fw2 B' 3Uw' B2 3Rw R' F' 3Dw B Fw 3Fw' 3Uw 3Rw Dw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Dw F2 Lw2

11. Rw2 Lw' R2 3Bw D R2 3Fw' L2 3Fw' L2 Dw' L B' Bw' U L 3Fw' 3Uw2 Bw' Rw Bw2 3Fw' Dw F2 3Fw2 Rw 3Dw' B Dw' B2 Dw' F2 3Dw2 3Uw Lw D2 Rw R L2 Uw' Dw F' Uw' Fw' 3Lw' D 3Rw2 Bw Fw2 3Fw Dw' Lw2 F 3Uw' Bw Lw Rw' 3Bw2 3Fw Uw2 3Bw' Fw2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 Dw2 L Lw2 3Bw B' Lw2 Fw2 B2 3Bw Dw2 L2 3Bw' D2 3Rw R' Uw' F Bw' Lw2 L 3Dw Lw Uw R Fw2 3Dw2 Fw2 Bw F2 Lw D B' Rw' L

12. D Uw 3Dw2 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Lw2 F D Fw' Lw' 3Rw U2 D2 3Bw2 3Dw Rw' 3Lw' Lw2 Bw' R2 Bw Fw' 3Bw' R' L2 3Bw Uw2 R2 D 3Bw Fw' R2 Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Dw' R 3Dw' 3Rw' F2 3Uw Rw' D2 U 3Dw' B' Bw2 Dw Bw2 3Bw' R2 3Lw Lw 3Fw' Fw' Dw R Dw' F' Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw F2 3Lw 3Uw 3Rw Bw2 Uw' 3Lw U' B' Lw2 Uw 3Lw 3Fw2 3Bw' B' Rw 3Bw 3Dw2 F2 Bw2 Lw' Uw 3Rw Fw Dw2 Rw' F' 3Lw Bw' 3Lw2 Bw 3Lw U' 3Dw B2 3Bw2 3Lw'



Round 13 will most likely end on (May 11th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Reprobate (May 8, 2018)

Round 13 6x6
Sub-4:30
avg = 4:18.72 (3/3)

1. (3:53.23)
2. (4:43.37)
3. 4:19.37
4. 4:30.51
5. 4:13.21
6. 4:21.74
7. 4:36.29
8. 4:25.56
9. 4:12.27
10. 4:15.47
11. 4:02.56
12. 4:10.24

Round 13 7x7
sub-6:00
avg = 6:02.15

1. 5:58.09
2. (6:56.10)
3. 6:16.66
4. 5:47.75
5. 5:51.74
6. (5:42.10)
7. 5:47.64
8. 6:27.98
9. 5:46.64
10. 5:49.81
11. 6:26.55
12. 6:08.66


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 13, 2018)

Round 13 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xz-PbxpO-5RKfP7QEh_kvRR-uT_E4eFPPHG6BlYQ9Ec/edit#gid=0

*Race to sub 4:30 6x6*
@Reprobate Ao12: 4:18.72 3/3 Great job on graduating sub 4:30, and by quite a margin as well. You are making great progress.


*Race to sub 6:00 7x7*
@Reprobate Ao12: 6:02.15 0/3 So close, and I hope that this week is better for you.



Spoiler: Round 14 6x6 Scrambles



1. Fw' F2 L Lw2 Fw' 3Fw2 R2 Fw2 B 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw Rw2 B2 Fw 3Rw' U' 3Rw D' Uw' Rw Fw' Uw2 D2 R2 U D F2 U F Uw' 3Rw' Lw B' D' U' Uw2 R' B2 Bw 3Rw2 U Bw2 B2 Fw' 3Rw2 F Lw' 3Rw Fw2 F' L F' 3Fw' Lw' B 3Rw' Lw2 3Fw2 U Bw' R2 Bw' Lw2 F U2 Lw L2 F Lw' Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw' Bw Uw 3Uw2 Fw' L2 U'

2. B 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Uw2 B F2 R Dw' Bw2 F2 Dw2 3Fw' B2 Rw2 3Fw Bw Fw' R 3Uw' Fw2 Uw' L' 3Rw Rw Bw2 D' Rw2 B' Rw' L Uw' 3Fw' D' Rw' 3Rw Lw Fw2 Bw L2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Dw' B2 D' Fw2 Uw 3Rw Bw Rw 3Rw U Rw2 Dw2 3Fw2 Rw' Bw D2 L2 Uw 3Fw2 3Rw F U' Bw' L2 Fw' B' U' R 3Rw U2 Rw' U' 3Uw2 F B' Uw B 3Uw2

3. F' 3Rw2 Dw2 B2 Uw2 F' Bw2 Uw' Lw2 U' R2 Rw 3Fw' D Rw Uw2 3Uw Lw 3Fw Lw' 3Uw2 L Uw' Bw B Dw' Rw Dw' R L' Rw2 F' Lw U' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 R Uw Fw' B2 3Uw' B2 R' 3Uw R' Uw 3Rw Rw2 Bw' 3Fw2 F U' Rw Bw 3Rw' L F' Uw' F Bw2 D2 F' 3Uw2 Lw F' 3Uw2 F' U' F' Fw Dw2 Fw D L Lw' Bw F L' Dw

4. Uw' L' Lw 3Uw' D' 3Fw' Uw' 3Fw Uw Bw D' B' U D' 3Uw' Rw B2 D' F2 R' Uw' 3Rw Fw2 D Rw U Dw2 3Uw' L2 Rw' Uw2 3Fw2 L2 Dw Rw2 3Uw Uw2 Bw Fw2 F' 3Rw' D' B 3Fw2 Uw' L Lw R Uw' B L2 Lw2 Fw2 B L' 3Uw2 R B U2 3Fw' U2 Uw Lw' 3Fw R' Bw R Rw' F Lw' Uw B2 3Fw2 3Uw' U B' Lw' Dw' Lw Dw

5. Bw2 3Uw' U2 Rw2 Dw2 F' R2 3Fw' Fw' D' 3Fw' B U2 F Dw2 F2 L' Uw Bw U Dw F R Dw2 F Lw' Uw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Uw2 Rw' L Dw' B R L' Dw U 3Fw2 L Bw Lw' D' L2 3Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw2 R2 Dw L' Lw' 3Uw' Lw' 3Rw U' 3Uw' Bw' Dw B Uw Bw D' Dw' F2 3Fw2 Lw2 3Fw' Fw2 R2 D2 Rw B2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' Dw B 3Uw' 3Fw

6. 3Fw L2 3Fw' B2 Fw Rw R' Uw Fw' D2 3Fw' R2 L' D2 Lw U' B2 3Uw Dw' B' R Lw2 Bw 3Fw' 3Uw2 Rw' Dw Lw2 Dw 3Rw' F2 3Uw Lw' 3Rw' U' B' U' F2 L2 Lw' U' 3Rw R U' Rw2 D' 3Fw2 Lw 3Rw Bw' 3Fw' Dw2 3Uw U 3Fw2 Rw2 B Dw2 R Fw' Lw' Fw R 3Uw2 3Rw Uw2 3Rw' L2 F2 L' Lw' R Dw2 3Rw U2 Lw2 F Rw Uw 3Fw2

7. U 3Uw2 D 3Rw Bw' Lw U Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 Dw' Bw' 3Rw' Dw2 3Rw' Lw' Bw D' L' 3Rw' Lw' 3Fw F' Rw R2 B Fw' Bw D2 R U2 Fw2 3Fw F' R' 3Rw' 3Fw' B' U2 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw2 U' L' F L' Dw' Lw' Dw' L' 3Rw2 Bw2 Rw Lw U2 Dw' B' Lw' 3Rw 3Uw B' Fw' Dw' B2 F Rw2 Lw' Uw2 U B Uw' L' Rw F2 Lw' Bw Rw Bw2 B'

8. 3Uw' Rw2 Dw' Rw Lw2 Uw L' 3Rw' Dw' Rw F2 R2 D L2 Rw2 Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Fw' R Uw D Lw' D2 3Uw' Uw' L F' Bw' Uw2 3Rw Dw' Uw' Bw Lw' F2 Uw Lw B2 R2 3Rw D2 3Fw Dw 3Fw' B2 Uw' Rw2 B2 3Fw' L 3Uw' 3Fw2 Bw' U2 3Fw' Bw' Dw2 Fw2 F' B 3Fw2 Dw2 Fw' F 3Rw' D2 R' L Lw' Rw 3Fw' Uw B2 3Uw2 L' 3Uw2 U2 Bw2

9. Rw2 B' Bw2 R 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw' B2 R 3Uw2 L2 D Bw Fw B 3Uw2 Lw' B' D' 3Fw' Bw' Rw2 D U 3Rw2 Bw' L D Uw U' Rw L2 3Uw' 3Fw' Uw Bw L2 F' 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw' 3Fw Bw' F2 D2 F2 3Fw' R2 B U Rw2 F Lw' Uw Rw' L Lw2 B2 U Lw' 3Fw U2 3Rw2 F B Dw2 Uw' F' B2 Dw Fw F2 Rw' B' Bw 3Fw U' Fw2 Uw' 3Rw

10. Dw2 F' Uw2 Dw2 R2 B 3Uw' Lw2 F2 B D' F2 Bw Lw2 R2 3Uw2 U2 Rw' Lw2 3Fw' Uw2 Rw' B Uw2 Fw' 3Uw2 Bw D2 3Fw' Uw2 3Rw' R2 U' Bw' D 3Rw2 Rw' F' Bw' R Rw' 3Fw D2 L' Lw' 3Fw' U' D2 3Uw Fw L' D' U R2 U2 Fw Uw Bw' Rw' 3Uw2 D' Uw2 L2 B Rw 3Rw2 F2 Bw' U' 3Fw' 3Rw U2 Lw 3Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Bw R2 Rw Dw2

11. D Lw 3Fw' 3Rw' Rw Dw' Fw2 3Rw' U Lw' 3Rw' Uw Lw F2 3Uw L2 3Rw' Uw' 3Uw' Dw2 Fw' Rw Dw 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Lw' R' U R' F 3Rw2 D' Uw2 R' Bw2 Rw L F Uw 3Uw2 D 3Rw Uw2 D Bw2 Uw2 B' Uw' 3Uw' B' Lw' U R' U2 Bw 3Rw2 Bw' Lw2 L' 3Fw F2 Dw Lw D2 Dw' R Lw Fw R' Uw2 D Rw2 3Fw' Lw R' Uw L B2

12. Rw2 F R2 B Uw F2 Dw 3Uw' D Lw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' 3Fw' Rw 3Fw' Dw' B2 Uw U' F' Rw D' 3Fw2 R D' R 3Fw' Lw D2 3Fw' Dw2 F' Lw' U2 Dw2 R2 3Fw Bw' B U' Bw' R2 Fw2 Bw 3Rw' 3Fw' Fw Uw' L' Uw L 3Fw Uw 3Uw B' R Fw' 3Uw2 B 3Fw' U2 Lw' 3Uw' U' D' 3Rw2 R' Fw2 R' Lw Uw2 B Lw 3Rw' 3Fw Dw Bw L' Rw'





Spoiler: Round 14 7x7 Scrambles



1. D Rw' L2 3Fw 3Bw' 3Rw D2 Rw' 3Lw 3Rw' U F2 L2 3Uw Uw2 3Dw Rw2 F B' 3Rw2 L2 3Dw' Dw' 3Bw U L2 R2 Lw' Bw Rw2 Lw 3Dw' D2 U Fw 3Fw2 D' 3Bw L' 3Rw2 Fw Rw' Dw 3Uw R2 Lw' Bw' 3Lw2 3Bw2 B' Rw' D 3Fw2 3Bw' L 3Lw Fw L Uw 3Rw' Uw 3Fw2 3Lw' F' 3Fw Dw' Rw' U2 R Fw2 B' D 3Uw' U' Rw2 3Fw2 3Bw' L2 3Rw2 3Fw Fw 3Rw2 L' Fw2 D2 R2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Fw' R Bw' L2 Rw2 Uw2 3Fw 3Dw' Fw' 3Fw' 3Dw' 3Bw2

2. F' 3Lw' Uw2 R2 Bw Lw' R2 3Bw R' Fw2 3Fw Uw' Bw2 Rw' Uw' 3Rw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw 3Bw' Dw2 Uw 3Lw2 Bw' 3Bw' 3Uw U D2 Lw2 3Bw B' Bw 3Rw' D' 3Lw2 3Bw2 Lw 3Dw2 B Fw2 Lw L' Rw2 U Rw' Fw' U 3Rw Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw' F' 3Bw' 3Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw' U 3Fw2 Dw2 3Fw2 3Bw Bw2 B2 Rw' F' Uw2 3Rw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 3Lw Fw Dw' 3Dw U 3Rw' 3Uw Bw L2 3Bw' 3Dw2 B L2 F' Lw 3Uw' Bw2 3Uw 3Fw F L Uw2 3Dw2 Bw2 U2 3Uw Uw' 3Rw Lw2 3Lw2

3. 3Lw' 3Rw2 Fw 3Lw 3Fw2 Dw' Bw2 U 3Dw Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw 3Rw2 Fw F 3Bw Lw U' 3Uw' Lw2 3Rw2 3Bw 3Lw2 D' Rw2 D' Lw' Uw Rw2 Dw2 3Bw 3Rw2 Rw' 3Bw Uw2 F' B Dw Fw2 3Bw' B2 3Fw2 F2 3Lw' 3Uw' 3Dw2 Bw Uw' B' Bw' Rw' Bw 3Fw 3Uw2 3Lw' Fw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 U2 Uw Rw' B2 3Dw Rw2 3Uw' Dw2 U 3Fw' U' Uw2 F 3Lw2 Bw' R' Dw2 B2 U' L R Lw2 U' 3Lw Fw2 Dw D' 3Lw' 3Uw' 3Lw F2 Bw2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Rw2 U2 Bw2 R2 Rw B2 3Fw

4. 3Uw 3Dw2 Rw Bw2 3Rw' Uw2 Bw 3Uw Bw2 Rw' 3Uw2 3Bw 3Dw B D2 Rw' 3Lw2 Uw F' U' 3Rw' B2 3Rw' Bw2 Dw Uw2 D 3Dw Lw 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw 3Dw Lw2 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw F2 U' Rw 3Lw L2 R Dw 3Fw2 Fw' Lw' D2 U' Bw 3Fw' R Dw2 F' 3Rw' L' Dw Bw2 3Dw Uw2 R 3Rw2 Lw 3Fw2 3Uw2 Lw B 3Fw2 D2 Uw 3Dw2 3Bw2 B2 Dw' 3Rw' Rw2 B' Uw F' Rw' Fw2 F' R Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw' D' Dw R B2 Uw Fw2 3Rw' B2 3Lw2 R 3Uw' Fw2 3Dw Uw'

5. B Fw2 U Bw2 Uw' 3Lw2 Fw U2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw Dw2 3Uw Fw 3Fw 3Rw Bw' Lw' 3Fw2 Uw' Lw' B 3Rw2 F 3Lw2 Dw2 Fw' 3Dw2 Lw' R2 3Bw Fw 3Fw D' Rw2 D' 3Uw' L' R2 3Fw' B' R' Lw Rw' 3Bw Rw Fw2 Lw2 Fw' 3Rw' U' Rw2 U' Rw2 R' 3Rw2 Bw 3Fw' F L' F D2 L' Lw 3Fw U' R' Lw2 B Dw 3Dw' D2 B' R2 3Lw B' 3Fw2 Uw2 3Dw2 B' F Bw2 Rw' Lw' B2 3Rw 3Bw' D R L Uw2 Fw2 B Lw 3Fw2 3Dw2 Lw' 3Bw' 3Lw2 F2

6. 3Dw D' Bw2 R' Uw' B' Rw' 3Rw2 U R' Dw2 3Rw' D' Fw 3Uw Fw' Rw' 3Dw2 U2 3Bw 3Rw' F' Dw D' Lw2 Rw 3Uw B Dw2 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Rw F2 3Lw' 3Dw' L' 3Fw' L2 Lw' Rw D 3Uw' Lw' U 3Uw2 Bw Rw' F2 D' Lw 3Dw B 3Uw 3Rw2 3Fw' Fw' F2 Dw 3Rw2 3Uw' U' 3Lw2 B2 Lw Uw' D2 F 3Fw Rw R' 3Dw' D' B2 U D 3Rw U2 Dw2 B 3Dw2 L Dw2 Fw 3Rw' 3Dw' B2 Dw' Uw2 F Bw2 Dw Lw U' B' Uw2 Bw' 3Rw Lw' Uw2 R'

7. 3Fw 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw Rw' F' R U Rw' U Uw 3Fw' D' F' R2 U' 3Fw2 B' D 3Bw' U' Bw2 3Lw R2 3Uw Bw Fw2 3Uw2 Fw U Dw Bw2 D B 3Uw' D Uw2 3Bw R' Lw2 3Lw2 3Uw2 Uw2 U2 Bw' Lw Rw' 3Rw2 U2 Rw2 B Rw2 Dw' 3Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 D' Bw F2 L2 Dw' U Rw2 Lw' 3Lw' 3Fw' Rw' B' Bw' L 3Dw F' 3Dw B 3Dw2 Rw U' R' Rw2 3Rw2 3Dw 3Lw' U' 3Bw2 Dw2 Bw 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Rw D R' 3Dw R2 L' Fw D 3Uw2 Bw'

8. Lw' Rw2 3Fw' F Dw2 Uw2 Lw F2 Uw2 L2 3Fw2 Uw2 3Lw2 Bw' 3Fw' Fw Lw' Bw2 U' F' U 3Uw 3Lw Lw2 3Bw' U Fw2 R 3Rw2 3Fw' Lw B' 3Lw2 3Fw 3Lw' B U2 B' 3Lw 3Rw' 3Uw' B' 3Fw' 3Uw 3Fw U2 R 3Fw' 3Uw' B' R Uw Bw R2 Rw' Bw2 Lw B' 3Lw D B2 L2 3Lw2 B 3Fw 3Lw2 Lw Bw' 3Lw' F' R2 3Uw Fw Lw' F2 3Dw U Bw U' 3Fw' F2 Uw Bw2 Dw' U' 3Bw2 3Fw D Rw2 3Fw' Bw' Uw' 3Dw' L 3Fw Lw' 3Dw' Rw 3Dw2 3Rw2

9. U L' 3Fw Uw2 3Lw2 3Rw' Lw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Lw' Uw' Fw' 3Rw' R 3Bw F' Uw2 3Uw F2 3Dw2 B Rw2 Bw' R2 Dw2 3Dw' Bw R F' 3Fw 3Dw 3Uw2 Dw Lw' 3Dw Uw R 3Uw' F 3Uw' U' B' Uw' Lw' 3Lw' 3Fw2 R2 3Uw' 3Lw R2 Dw D' Bw' D L' 3Uw' B' 3Uw2 B Lw2 Bw' R' Dw' 3Bw' Rw' L' R' 3Uw2 Bw Lw2 F2 B' D2 3Bw2 R F2 Bw' Lw' Fw2 L2 3Fw2 3Bw' L' U 3Bw 3Rw R' U Rw F' 3Fw2 U2 Fw2 U2 Dw2 3Fw D R 3Rw2

10. 3Rw 3Fw2 Uw 3Rw Dw' Bw2 Dw 3Dw2 F 3Dw2 Dw Lw' L2 3Bw F' Rw2 B D2 Uw' 3Rw2 U L 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Dw2 Lw 3Fw Bw2 Rw' Fw R 3Dw Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw' B' Rw' Fw2 3Fw2 R 3Uw L' U' F' Dw' R Bw D' Uw 3Dw F2 Bw 3Bw2 3Dw' Fw R' Lw2 Dw' 3Fw2 3Dw' L 3Dw2 L F' 3Fw 3Uw R2 3Fw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 U Uw2 3Bw2 3Dw2 Rw' Bw Rw2 3Fw' L F2 D' 3Uw L F 3Lw R Lw' 3Dw D B Dw L' 3Uw2 R2 Uw2 L2

11. 3Bw 3Lw' 3Fw 3Bw L D 3Dw Lw2 3Lw' Bw2 R2 3Uw L Uw 3Fw2 U2 B2 3Uw Rw' F2 B 3Dw U2 Uw2 F2 R' Bw' F' 3Rw2 Rw' 3Fw2 B' Uw2 3Fw' Rw' 3Bw Fw' U2 Bw2 3Rw2 Bw R F' Lw' D Lw2 R2 3Fw2 R Bw' 3Rw D Uw 3Bw2 3Fw L D' L2 Fw2 3Bw2 Rw 3Dw B' F Fw2 3Bw Uw2 R Rw2 Dw' Bw2 D Uw2 3Fw Dw2 U Uw2 R B2 3Rw' B' Lw 3Lw2 Uw2 R' D2 Lw2 3Rw 3Uw2 U' 3Bw2 Fw 3Lw' 3Uw F' L' U2 Dw F2 Lw2

12. Lw Uw' 3Fw' Lw2 Rw Uw' Lw F Lw' F2 3Bw' 3Lw' Fw Uw2 3Dw' Lw' Uw F 3Bw 3Uw' Fw' L' Rw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Bw 3Lw L' Bw F2 Rw' 3Bw R 3Uw2 Fw' 3Lw2 Fw' Bw2 D2 Uw Lw 3Dw' 3Uw Dw' R2 Rw' B Uw2 U 3Bw Uw' Fw2 B' 3Uw Bw2 Fw U2 3Fw 3Dw Fw U' Lw2 L' 3Uw' Fw B' D L2 D' 3Rw' 3Bw' Bw D2 Uw U' Bw' 3Fw2 Uw' D' Lw' L Dw2 3Bw L' 3Dw F' B Fw' 3Uw 3Lw 3Fw Bw B2 U Bw' 3Fw2 R2 Fw' Dw' Fw2


 

Round 14 will most likely end on (May 18th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Reprobate (May 13, 2018)

Round 14 6x6
sub-4:15
avg = 4:16.34

1. (4:59.45)
2. 4:34.52
3. 4:01.51
4. 4:24.55
5. 4:21.12
6. 4:24.62
7. 3:53.02
8. 4:05.66
9. 3:52.04
10. 4:19.97
11. (3:47.33)
12. 4:46.53

Round 14 7x7
sub-6:00
avg = 6:11.22

1. (DNF)
2. 6:12.98
3. 6:24.79
4. 6:29.21
5. (5:36.18)
6. 5:55.73
7. 6:43.19
8. 5:52.91
9. 5:51.36
10. 6:04.66
11. 5:57.28
12. 6:20.07


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 17, 2018)

Round 14 6x6
Sub 3:00
avg of 12: 2:54.47 3/3 Time to move onto sub 2:50

Time List:
1. (2:30.05) 
2. 2:56.52
3. (3:20.42) 
4. 2:35.63 
5. 2:46.62 
6. 2:56.78 
7. 2:58.52 
8. 2:41.63 
9. 3:03.79 
10. 3:00.34 
11. 2:59.39 
12. 3:05.52


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 20, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to first off apologize for not having new scrambles up yet, but there is a legit reason for that namely, I have been really really busy these last 48+ hours and I have not had anytime to post new scrambles or anything for that matter on these forums. I will try to get new scrambles posted tomorrow and if I do not then it will be on Monday.

Also, I have a 2 day competition next weekend (May 26-27) and so I will be posting scrambles for this week and next week since I do not think that I will be able to do that this coming Friday, and also since I will be posting new scrambles late, it will give you plenty of time to compete in both weeks, just please make sure to put the round number in your post.

Thank you all for being patient with me and I do apologize again for the delay in getting new scrambles posted.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

Round 14 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xz-PbxpO-5RKfP7QEh_kvRR-uT_E4eFPPHG6BlYQ9Ec/edit#gid=0


I have added two weeks of scrambles because this weekend I will not have time to post new scrambles so that is why there are two weeks worth of scrambles. Just please do them in order and put the round number that you do. Lastly, in the scrambles you can ignore the times, I do not want to remove them this week, especially since I have several other threads to do and time is not with me now. Thanks for understanding and for your patience with me in the delay for new scrambles.'

*Race to sub 4:15 6x6*
@Reprobate Ao12: 4:16.34 0/3 Really close to getting sub 4:15. Hopefully these next couple of weeks are better for you.

*Race to sub 3:00 6x6*
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 2:54.47 3/3

*Race to sub 6:00 7x7*
@Reprobate Ao12: 6:11.22 Maybe not the best for you but you did get a nice single so great job on that



Spoiler: Round 15 6x6 Scrambles



1. (1.00) Fw' 3Fw2 3Uw B' Bw2 3Fw' Uw' F' U2 Dw' Uw F2 U' Rw2 3Uw2 Fw Bw' U Bw2 Uw2 U' 3Rw2 Fw' 3Rw' B2 L U L' Lw R' B2 Bw' U2 Bw' Uw' 3Uw' Fw' Lw2 Bw' 3Uw Uw2 Dw' Fw2 Lw' 3Rw 3Uw2 Dw2 U2 Fw' R2 Lw D Bw' D' R2 Rw2 Dw R Bw' 3Fw Rw' Dw Bw Fw2 B 3Uw 3Rw' Rw' 3Uw2 F R 3Rw B' 3Fw D' 3Rw 3Uw Fw Dw' Lw'

2. 1.00 B Bw' Uw2 F R 3Fw2 B Fw2 Rw' R2 D' 3Uw2 Dw 3Fw2 Fw' B Bw2 Uw F Dw Lw' Uw' B' 3Rw F' B Uw' B Dw' L' B2 Bw2 Lw 3Fw U Bw' F U Bw 3Fw' B' Fw' D Uw' 3Rw2 R Bw Dw' 3Rw2 Uw D' U' F' R' L Lw Dw Bw2 F2 Dw 3Uw2 D' B2 Rw' Uw 3Rw 3Fw 3Uw B R' Rw2 Fw U 3Rw D U' F B U2 3Uw

3. 1.00 Uw Dw' 3Uw2 Lw' Dw Rw2 L Uw' 3Uw' L B Fw2 F 3Rw Rw Bw2 3Rw Bw' Fw B2 Rw F' 3Fw' U Lw R2 Rw' Bw' U Rw2 U' Bw2 Rw' 3Uw2 L2 3Fw B Bw' 3Rw2 R' Rw Uw' 3Fw R F2 R' Bw2 3Rw2 Bw Fw2 L2 U2 3Uw Uw Rw B Uw' 3Fw2 Uw' Rw' U2 Dw L2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 L U D2 Uw' Bw U L Rw2 Uw Bw2 U2 D Uw' R2

4. 1.00 L' 3Rw Fw' U' L U2 3Uw2 3Rw Bw' 3Fw2 Rw2 F' L 3Rw R' Fw2 U2 Uw' D' 3Uw 3Rw B Bw2 F2 Fw' 3Uw2 R Dw B' U' Uw2 Bw' Fw 3Uw Rw 3Fw2 R Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw Lw' D2 Rw L' Fw' Bw R' Rw B2 D Rw 3Fw2 D2 F2 Uw F 3Fw2 B' Dw R U R Lw2 B2 3Rw2 3Uw' B2 D2 Dw Bw 3Uw D2 B2 Fw2 F' Rw2 3Fw Lw' B' Fw2

5. 1.00 F Lw R Uw Rw' B L Rw R 3Rw F' Uw Dw' U' F' 3Fw Uw' B' Uw2 3Fw L' F2 Uw Bw' L R F' R F' R Fw2 3Uw2 Lw 3Fw2 Dw L2 3Rw2 3Uw U' Lw B' 3Uw' Bw D' Lw Dw Rw2 L' F' Rw' U' Bw' 3Uw Rw2 B' D B2 3Uw F Fw' Bw 3Uw2 3Fw' L2 Fw' 3Rw Lw' 3Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 3Uw' Bw' Rw L' 3Fw2 L R Fw'

6. 1.00 3Uw U Bw' Dw U' F' 3Fw2 L Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw' L2 Uw Lw 3Rw L2 U' 3Rw' Rw' B F D 3Rw Dw' B2 3Fw2 D2 U2 Fw2 Dw' L 3Rw Dw2 R 3Fw 3Uw2 Fw Rw F 3Fw2 Uw L Lw Bw2 B' Rw2 3Fw2 L2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 D Dw Bw Dw Rw R' Dw2 Fw 3Uw Dw F' Bw' Fw2 B U2 D Fw L2 Lw B' Dw B' Fw2 L 3Uw2 L' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Lw2

7. 1.00 F' Rw2 L2 3Fw R2 Fw Rw' 3Rw2 Lw U2 L' F2 3Fw' 3Uw Bw2 3Rw2 L D Lw' L 3Rw Dw' Fw L2 U Lw2 Bw' R F Dw' L Dw D' B' Dw Bw F2 Lw2 R Uw' L' R Lw2 3Uw 3Rw' F' D' B' Uw2 F2 Rw2 L D' U 3Rw R' 3Uw2 Uw2 Bw' F' Dw Lw F' Dw U2 D2 L Fw L2 3Fw L Rw' 3Rw' Dw2 Fw' 3Fw Uw Fw' U2 Dw

8. 1.00 L Fw Lw' Uw 3Uw D 3Rw' D L Rw2 Bw2 D 3Rw Rw2 F2 Fw2 Lw2 3Rw F2 L' 3Uw' D2 3Fw Rw 3Fw2 U Fw2 F' B2 Rw' 3Rw2 D2 Rw2 B Lw 3Rw2 D Dw' Uw' 3Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 L D F Dw2 3Fw 3Rw L2 3Uw D' 3Fw' Bw2 3Uw' Lw' Fw' R2 Uw Dw2 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw2 F D U2 Bw2 Lw2 R2 3Rw' B' D' R' L2 D 3Rw2 Bw2 L' D F2 Dw

9. 1.00 Bw' L Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw' B2 F2 Dw' U2 Fw' U Uw2 D' Bw 3Rw2 Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 Bw Lw' Bw Dw2 L2 Dw' 3Rw Bw U Uw2 L2 U L Bw' Lw Uw' Dw R F' R' 3Uw B' Rw 3Uw2 Dw' Rw2 Lw Dw' U' Lw B2 Bw Rw2 D Fw2 U 3Rw2 Lw' Fw2 B2 Bw R2 L2 Dw Bw2 F2 3Fw2 3Uw' F' L2 3Rw B D2 3Fw Bw' L' F' Lw L' 3Fw' R' Uw

10. 1.00 F 3Rw2 3Fw2 R2 U F2 Bw 3Rw2 F2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Rw D F Dw Lw L' Dw' Bw U' Fw2 U 3Rw' Bw' B R2 3Rw' B2 3Fw' 3Uw' Dw Fw' Rw Fw2 3Fw2 B2 Uw' 3Fw2 Bw' 3Uw' U' Lw' R Fw2 3Rw' D 3Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw D2 B2 Uw' Lw Bw Dw2 3Fw' Uw2 Rw' 3Fw' F' L' D' F2 3Rw' Uw' R2 Bw 3Uw2 Dw2 Fw 3Uw' Rw2 3Fw Rw2 3Fw2 U' L2 F U2

11. 1.00 B D Fw F' 3Fw D 3Fw Uw' Dw Fw F2 R' 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw' F 3Uw' F' Rw' Uw2 R' D' L' Rw2 F L' Uw L2 Dw' 3Rw R D 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw' Lw' L' R' Dw2 3Rw Bw2 3Fw L2 Lw F' Lw 3Uw' L2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Fw L2 3Fw2 D F 3Fw 3Uw Fw' Dw' 3Rw' Bw' D2 R' B 3Fw Fw2 R Fw' 3Rw2 D' B2 3Rw' R Fw L2 Fw' Rw' Bw L

12. (1.00) Dw2 3Rw R2 D' Uw 3Uw' L2 F2 Rw Dw' F R' Uw' Fw D R2 Fw B Bw2 Rw' 3Rw U2 Bw 3Rw2 Fw2 B' Bw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 B Bw2 3Uw2 Bw B2 3Rw' F Fw2 Lw' 3Uw' Rw2 B U2 B' L2 Bw' Uw2 F2 3Fw 3Rw2 Bw 3Uw' Bw Uw' Bw2 U2 F2 Lw' Dw Uw2 F Rw2 D2 Bw 3Uw' Dw' 3Rw' L B R F' R 3Rw' L 3Uw Uw' R' 3Rw2 B2 3Fw' U





Spoiler: Round 16 6x6 Scarmbles



1. (1.00) R' D2 U' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Rw R' F Dw' D' Lw2 Rw2 L2 R Uw2 Rw 3Fw F2 3Uw D2 F' U' Rw' Uw2 3Uw Fw2 L' Lw' R Dw2 Fw Dw Uw' 3Fw2 R' Uw F 3Rw Bw Dw2 Lw2 U 3Rw2 Bw D2 Lw R Uw2 R B2 Rw' Fw B F Rw' Fw2 F Bw 3Uw U2 F2 B' Bw2 U Rw2 Fw' 3Uw2 Bw U2 L2 B R2 3Uw R2 3Uw' L D2 Dw Rw Dw'

2. 1.00 B 3Rw2 Fw2 Dw R' 3Uw Fw2 U Rw' D2 L2 3Rw' U' Dw2 3Uw2 3Rw Bw 3Rw2 Rw2 F2 U2 Uw Rw 3Fw2 U Fw2 Uw L 3Fw' Lw2 Fw' 3Rw' Rw B2 Dw' F2 Lw Dw Rw2 3Uw L2 3Fw2 D2 L' Bw R Bw D2 Bw2 3Fw F 3Uw2 R' Lw' Uw' D2 Bw2 Uw2 F B R Rw 3Rw' Bw2 3Rw' Fw' Uw 3Fw2 U Rw 3Uw F2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Bw2 Lw Fw' U2 Bw'

3. 1.00 F 3Uw2 L' B' Lw2 3Rw2 Rw F2 R D' Uw' Rw L' F 3Uw R 3Fw2 L' 3Fw' Lw2 3Fw B' D' Lw2 U Bw F 3Uw2 Bw' 3Uw B2 Bw' 3Uw Uw2 D' 3Fw2 Dw Rw F 3Fw2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 F' L' Fw Lw F' 3Uw R Lw B' Rw D R' U2 L2 F' Uw2 Fw' Uw' U' F L2 Dw' Bw Lw2 U' Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw Lw2 D' 3Rw' Rw' B' Fw' 3Rw' Dw2 Rw

4. 1.00 Dw2 Lw2 3Uw' Fw L' Fw2 F2 3Rw B2 Bw' Uw2 3Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 L2 F 3Rw2 F' 3Rw2 U2 3Fw2 3Rw' R2 B' 3Fw R2 3Rw2 3Uw' Bw' F' Uw U Rw Lw' B' Rw2 Dw2 Fw' B Lw' Dw L2 R2 B Dw' L 3Rw2 F' Uw D' F' Dw2 Lw' D B Lw2 3Uw Fw2 Rw B2 D2 R' Dw2 L U' Bw F L2 3Rw2 F' Dw' U L Lw Dw2 Lw2 Dw R2 U L'

5. 1.00 Dw2 Rw2 D2 3Rw L 3Uw2 Lw2 Dw' Lw Dw2 Lw' D B2 D 3Uw2 L Fw' R2 Bw2 L2 Rw2 Uw' 3Fw2 F2 R' Lw U' D' Lw2 3Rw Rw F Dw2 Lw 3Rw2 3Uw2 F' D2 Fw B2 Dw' Bw F2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw B' R2 L2 Bw2 3Fw2 U' Fw Rw' D' Bw Uw' D R Uw F D' Dw 3Uw2 Fw2 Lw' 3Fw' B Fw' 3Uw Lw Fw2 B2 Lw2 Uw Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 D B'

6. 1.00 Lw2 Uw' U' Fw' F' Bw2 Rw B2 3Uw' Dw' F2 3Uw2 U' Dw' 3Rw' L2 B2 Dw2 3Uw Bw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 R D2 R2 U' F U F2 3Uw' F' Dw2 U2 3Uw B' Lw D B' Dw2 U' Rw' D2 Uw Fw2 Uw' L2 Dw 3Rw L2 3Fw2 Bw L' F2 R' Bw' D' F2 Bw 3Rw L' R' B F2 D U Rw' L2 Dw2 Lw 3Fw' D Fw' B Rw' Uw Bw' R' Bw2

7. 1.00 3Rw2 Fw' Rw' D Uw2 3Uw 3Rw2 Uw L Fw' B F Bw U Bw' 3Fw2 Lw2 3Rw2 F2 Dw 3Rw Dw Bw2 F2 L2 Uw' 3Uw' Rw2 Lw2 3Uw' Rw U F2 Dw' Fw Dw' Rw B2 R Rw2 Dw' Bw' 3Uw' Lw 3Uw Dw F Fw2 3Uw Fw' B' L2 3Uw' L Bw' R' 3Rw' Rw2 F' L R 3Rw Uw2 Fw' R 3Uw U2 Dw2 F U2 3Uw R 3Fw' B Rw' L U' Uw' D2 3Uw2

8. 1.00 3Rw' U2 R2 Rw' 3Uw2 Bw' Lw2 U2 3Rw' Uw' Lw2 3Rw' Uw B' Dw2 D' 3Rw' Fw Uw2 3Rw' Bw' 3Fw' Rw Dw 3Fw' D L2 B' L 3Fw2 L 3Rw' F' 3Fw Rw' F2 3Fw' Lw' B' D' 3Fw R' D L2 Rw2 Dw Bw' 3Uw' 3Fw' Rw2 3Fw' D' L2 3Fw2 3Uw2 D B2 F2 3Uw' D2 Lw D Uw' Fw Lw Uw B2 L' 3Rw' Dw B' L' 3Rw2 Uw' L' Uw2 Dw2 U2 F2 Lw'

9. 1.00 B' D2 F' Uw2 F B D Lw2 R' 3Fw2 D B Rw2 Uw2 Dw' 3Rw B' 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw Rw2 F' R2 B' 3Uw Uw Fw2 L' U 3Fw' B2 F' 
D' 3Fw D F2 Uw' Rw D B' 3Uw' D' 3Rw' Dw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Dw2 D' Rw' Dw2 L' Bw2 3Rw Fw Rw Fw Uw' F' 3Uw2 Lw2 D L' D2 Uw 3Rw' L' B2 U 3Uw R 3Rw D' 3Uw' Lw2 3Uw Rw2 3Fw' Dw2 L' 3Uw

10. 1.00 D Dw' Fw 3Rw Bw2 3Uw' Lw' 3Fw L2 F2 U Lw Bw2 Lw F Dw2 3Rw2 Bw Dw' L Bw2 U2 Uw' 3Rw' F 3Fw' Dw2 F2 3Fw U' 3Rw Dw Rw 3Rw2 3Uw Uw Dw2 Rw Uw2 3Uw2 L' F2 3Fw Uw Lw2 Fw' L2 B' L' Bw B L F L B' F2 Lw D' B' R2 3Uw' Lw2 B' 3Rw F2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Dw' Lw2 U2 Lw 3Rw2 3Uw' D Dw 3Fw F' Fw2

11. 1.00 Lw 3Rw2 Rw F' Rw' Bw U D2 3Rw' Fw2 B2 Lw' Bw2 3Rw Dw2 D2 R Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Fw F Lw2 D' B' D2 L R2 3Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Lw2 Fw' Rw D2 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw B Uw' 3Rw' U' R2 Rw2 D2 B 3Uw R Fw B' Dw B Fw' R2 D2 Fw Uw2 Bw' B2 3Rw' Fw' 3Rw2 Dw' Rw B' L' 3Uw2 Fw' D' R2 Fw 3Uw D' 3Fw' U2 D2 B2 3Rw' Uw'

12. (1.00) Rw' Dw' U2 B Fw 3Rw' U2 3Fw F 3Uw2 Uw2 Rw2 L U Dw' Uw2 R' Rw 3Uw2 L Fw R D Dw' 3Rw2 L' Uw B D B Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D 3Uw Fw B' L' 3Fw F2 Bw' Uw2 3Uw Dw' L Rw B2 R' U2 L2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Fw Fw Dw2 B2 F2 R2 Uw Dw' D' 3Fw Dw Lw2 3Uw D2 Uw Rw2 Dw' 3Uw Rw Fw Rw Bw' F Lw2 Dw' R' Lw F2





Spoiler: Round 15 7x7 Scrambles



1. (1.00) Rw' F' Dw' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 3Bw 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Uw 3Dw2 R2 Fw2 Bw Lw' Uw' R2 3Rw 3Dw Lw 3Uw2 3Dw R2 3Fw2 3Rw Lw' L2 3Dw2 Lw2 3Dw' Bw Rw Uw Lw2 L D' R Bw' 3Fw Dw2 F' 3Rw' 3Dw Rw2 3Fw 3Bw Lw U Fw' 3Uw2 Fw' Bw 3Lw2 Bw' 3Bw2 Fw L2 B2 D' 3Uw2 L' 3Rw Bw2 B' 3Rw' L2 B2 3Lw 3Rw2 L D Dw2 3Dw2 3Rw Lw 3Fw' Bw U2 Bw2 3Lw2 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 R L 3Rw2 3Fw Lw 3Rw Uw2 Dw 3Uw2 3Dw2 Fw' 3Dw' B' Uw' B'

2. 1.00 3Dw' Dw Rw2 Uw' U' 3Bw2 Bw R 3Dw U2 Dw2 L' 3Lw' 3Uw B F2 3Bw2 Fw' 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw F 3Fw' D' Rw2 3Lw2 3Bw' U2 L2 D2 Uw2 3Lw Lw 3Uw' 3Fw2 L2 Lw2 F Dw2 Lw D' R' L' 3Bw2 Fw2 D2 3Lw2 F2 D U2 R Fw 3Fw2 R' Lw2 Rw B2 3Uw2 3Bw Fw R 3Dw D2 R Dw2 Rw2 3Bw L2 R' Dw' Lw' Bw 3Uw2 U2 Lw 3Lw' F2 Uw' R 3Uw L2 Bw' Lw' 3Dw' L 3Uw2 Lw' Bw2 R' 3Lw2 3Dw' Dw2 3Fw2 3Lw' Lw' B2 L2 Fw' Bw L'

3. 1.00 3Fw D2 3Bw' Uw' Fw' 3Fw 3Rw2 F L2 F2 Rw' 3Lw L' 3Fw2 3Dw Rw2 3Dw2 F Bw' D2 B 3Lw' U' D L 3Uw Lw' Rw2 3Bw F2 Fw Lw' B' Uw2 3Rw F2 L Bw2 R 3Uw2 3Dw 3Rw L' Dw' 3Lw' F B' 3Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw 3Fw2 Dw2 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw U' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw' L' 3Uw 3Bw 3Dw2 Dw F' D R2 B2 Fw' 3Uw R 3Lw 3Bw Uw2 L Dw D L2 Fw' F Dw Bw2 Rw' D' B2 Rw2 3Uw' Uw' Rw2 Bw Uw' 3Fw' 3Bw Fw 3Uw' Dw2 Lw U2

4. 1.00 Lw 3Uw R' 3Dw' 3Bw' F2 L' 3Uw 3Dw' L2 D' 3Dw' 3Uw' Uw 3Fw2 3Lw2 3Dw2 Dw' R' Fw 3Rw2 U2 Uw2 D2 L 3Dw Lw' Fw Rw Fw' Rw' 3Fw' F' 3Bw2 3Uw Uw Lw2 L2 Uw' D' 3Dw 3Uw Lw2 Uw D2 3Dw2 U' Rw' Uw' Fw Bw' 3Dw' 3Lw 3Fw Dw D R' Bw 3Fw2 3Rw2 R' F' D2 Uw' U2 3Lw Uw' Lw' U 3Fw2 3Rw U2 3Fw2 U2 3Uw Rw2 3Dw' Bw 3Fw' L' 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Lw2 Uw 3Fw Fw F U B 3Dw 3Uw' 3Rw2 Uw' U2 3Dw' Dw Bw' Dw' L2 Fw'

5. 1.00 U' Rw' 3Dw' Dw L B 3Dw' 3Lw 3Rw' L' R U Rw2 D' 3Bw D Dw' L Uw' F2 U2 3Dw Rw' 3Rw' Uw' 3Dw' L R' F2 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Bw 3Lw' 3Uw2 F' B 3Uw 3Lw U' L Rw2 Uw' R' U2 3Dw' F' Bw' B 3Rw2 Lw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 D2 Dw F Fw' Lw' 3Uw' Fw2 Dw2 3Rw U2 3Dw' B2 D2 3Dw 3Rw2 Lw' B Bw' 3Lw2 3Fw2 Uw' L2 Bw2 3Rw Bw2 3Bw' Lw L2 Rw B2 Bw2 3Dw2 U2 Bw' Dw2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Rw Rw L' D' 3Fw B2 3Uw2 Uw 3Rw2 D'

6. 1.00 3Dw 3Lw' Dw2 3Rw L' 3Lw' 3Uw2 Rw' F' R 3Bw 3Rw 3Lw' B' D Rw 3Dw2 Rw' 3Lw' R Bw2 3Lw 3Uw Lw2 L2 3Bw Rw' R' B 3Bw' D F' Fw2 Uw2 D2 3Fw' B R' L B' Dw 3Bw2 U' 3Uw2 3Fw' R2 U' 3Lw2 3Bw' R2 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Lw' 3Lw2 Fw' 3Fw' D 3Fw Fw Uw' Rw' 3Bw U2 R' 3Fw 3Bw 3Uw' D2 3Bw2 F 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Bw 3Uw2 D' R2 U' 3Dw' F' 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Fw 3Rw Uw' R2 Rw2 3Rw2 3Bw2 Fw B2 D2 L' 3Bw2 F2 Uw2 3Dw' B 3Uw2 3Bw

7. 1.00 Lw' D' Rw 3Uw R2 3Uw' Bw 3Dw' D Dw' Uw2 3Lw Rw2 Dw' D' 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Uw Dw' 3Lw Bw R2 Fw2 F Bw' Dw2 3Rw2 L2 3Fw' Fw R' 3Fw2 U2 Fw2 Dw2 R2 3Bw Uw Bw' 3Dw' L2 F2 3Fw 3Dw Uw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Dw' B' L Lw' U2 D 3Dw2 R2 Rw2 Fw' 3Rw2 F 3Rw2 3Dw' F 3Dw' Rw' R D2 U 3Uw' Uw' F' L 3Uw Lw D2 Fw' 3Bw' 3Uw' L2 U' F2 Fw Rw' 3Dw2 3Uw R' 3Fw2 F2 3Bw L D F' 3Rw L2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' 3Fw' Fw' Dw2

8. 1.00 3Dw' L' R2 3Dw2 3Rw2 D' L' 3Rw 3Bw2 Rw2 B2 Uw' 3Lw' F' L' 3Lw2 D Bw F R 3Lw' Fw2 3Bw2 3Uw R2 U 3Rw2 F Lw2 3Uw2 Fw Bw2 3Bw2 R2 D 3Bw' Rw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Dw' L2 3Bw Fw2 Dw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw' D2 F2 L2 Fw2 B2 3Lw L 3Rw D' Uw' Rw2 3Fw' 3Lw R2 Fw' Rw Dw2 Fw2 3Bw2 Lw' 3Rw2 Bw 3Uw Rw' U2 D Fw Uw2 D2 3Lw2 Dw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 Bw2 D2 F2 Lw 3Fw' B 3Bw Bw2 D2 3Dw Rw Fw' B 3Uw Rw2 B Dw' 3Fw 3Bw 3Lw

9. 1.00 B2 Fw 3Bw F' 3Lw Rw2 F' 3Fw Bw2 3Dw B' Dw F2 3Rw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 B D' Bw B Uw' Bw2 Lw' U 3Lw' U L2 3Uw2 3Dw 3Bw2 3Rw Lw Rw B' Rw F' Fw 3Rw D2 R2 3Lw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Bw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 B' 3Rw F2 3Rw' Fw2 B2 3Lw L2 3Rw' Uw' D R2 Bw2 B2 L2 U2 3Fw' Bw' D' R2 3Uw2 Fw 3Fw2 3Dw 3Bw2 F2 Lw D U 3Uw2 B' Fw 3Rw2 U2 Lw' 3Rw Bw Uw' 3Rw 3Bw Uw' Lw2 F R2 3Uw Uw2 R U Rw' Fw2 Rw'

10. 1.00 Fw' B' U2 3Lw U' 3Fw Dw2 R B' L' 3Uw2 B2 R2 3Uw' B2 F2 L2 Lw Rw2 3Uw2 B Rw2 3Lw2 B2 Dw' B 3Bw 3Fw' Bw2 3Dw' Rw F2 3Lw2 3Fw' Lw' 3Bw2 F' Rw' Fw U2 3Lw 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw Lw' 3Lw2 Fw D2 Bw 3Uw' Uw D2 3Fw' D Rw2 Fw' L2 3Fw2 3Lw2 Bw' 3Dw2 Dw Rw 3Dw Lw' 3Dw' 3Fw Bw2 3Dw2 D 3Fw' Dw Bw' Lw Dw L2 Lw2 Fw2 B2 R B U' 3Rw Rw' 3Uw2 Uw R2 Fw 3Lw R2 3Rw' Rw2 U' D F B' Bw' D' 3Uw2 3Fw

11. 1.00 Rw' Bw 3Bw 3Rw U' 3Dw' 3Lw2 U 3Dw R 3Rw' Rw Bw' Fw' L2 Dw2 R' D 3Bw2 3Rw' B Uw2 Lw U' B' L' 3Bw 3Fw' U' 3Dw' Rw' F Rw2 D 3Bw2 3Rw B 3Bw' Bw U2 3Bw2 Uw L' R 3Dw' D2 3Bw D Uw2 3Dw' 3Fw' Dw 3Uw' F2 R' D Uw Fw 3Bw 3Rw' B R Uw' L2 Lw2 Bw' 3Rw Bw' R' U2 3Dw' Bw R' D2 U2 Dw2 B' 3Lw' Dw2 D' L2 B2 L2 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 F' Lw2 R' D' Uw' 3Rw2 Rw2 F2 3Rw D L Dw2 L2 B

12. (1.00) Lw' Dw2 3Bw2 3Rw Fw' Dw2 Bw D2 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Lw2 Dw2 3Fw Bw2 3Bw B2 3Rw2 Fw2 U2 Dw' Uw2 Bw' 3Uw' 3Fw Bw2 3Lw2 3Uw' Rw' U 3Rw2 Bw Dw L' Rw' D' 3Dw2 Dw2 U F2 Bw2 Uw' U2 3Rw 3Dw' U2 Lw2 3Dw2 3Lw2 Uw2 B' Fw' U2 3Bw2 3Lw U2 Fw' Uw2 R2 3Lw' B 3Fw' D' R2 Dw Lw Uw' 3Lw2 D Bw2 B' Lw2 R' Fw2 Lw' Bw' D2 Bw' Rw' 3Rw2 Fw2 F' 3Lw' F' D2 3Dw2 U' 3Fw Fw2 L R' 3Lw 3Bw2 U Fw 3Lw 3Dw' Uw D' 3Lw2 3Fw'





Spoiler: Round 16 7x7 Scrambles



1. (1.00) 3Bw2 3Uw2 Bw F 3Dw 3Bw2 Dw' L2 B 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Lw' Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Lw2 Dw2 3Lw2 F L2 3Bw 3Lw' Dw2 D Rw2 R 3Uw' 3Fw2 Bw2 L' 3Uw 3Bw2 U' Bw' B 3Rw F' B2 3Fw' Rw F Dw' 3Bw U' D Lw' Rw' D2 U2 3Uw Uw2 Lw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Bw 3Rw F Uw' Rw2 U 3Bw2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw L Lw' 3Lw' 3Dw2 Dw2 U' F Bw' D Lw2 3Fw D' Dw 3Lw' Lw' 3Fw2 L' 3Rw' 3Dw' Bw 3Uw' Dw2 Rw' L 3Rw2 3Bw 3Dw Bw' U' L R' Rw2 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw2

2. 1.00 3Bw2 Rw 3Fw' B2 3Bw R' F2 Dw' Bw Lw' F 3Dw' Uw' 3Uw2 L2 Lw' Uw2 D' F' Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw Dw 3Rw' F2 3Dw B 3Lw F2 Fw' D' Fw2 B Lw' 3Rw' 3Lw D' R2 F' 3Lw2 F' R2 3Dw' R2 D Lw2 F2 B' D2 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Bw Uw2 Dw' 3Lw' 3Uw R' Uw2 Fw F 3Rw Lw2 F2 L' R' Dw2 Bw' R 3Uw' Bw Dw' Bw2 F 3Uw 3Bw2 Uw' 3Bw2 U' Rw2 Fw' Uw' 3Rw Fw 3Rw2 3Uw Bw Rw 3Dw Rw2 Dw' Bw2 Rw2 B2 3Uw 3Rw' Uw' Rw R Fw

3. 1.00 Fw' 3Lw2 Dw' D' 3Uw U Uw' 3Rw B 3Rw2 Rw' 3Dw2 D' U' 3Lw2 3Uw 3Fw Rw R 3Uw2 3Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Dw2 Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 L2 Uw D Rw2 F' 3Dw2 Bw' L' 3Fw2 U 3Lw' Dw2 3Fw' Rw' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Rw' R' Fw Dw' D' Bw2 3Fw D' Fw' Lw2 3Lw' Dw' 3Dw' Lw F2 L2 Dw 3Rw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Fw 3Rw' R' F2 Uw Dw 3Lw 3Fw Lw2 B2 Lw2 3Dw' Uw L' 3Bw' U 3Dw 3Uw F2 3Dw2 Fw2 3Lw2 Fw Lw2 U' 3Uw2 Lw2 Bw' Uw' Fw 3Uw 3Fw' B 3Lw2 Fw2

4. 1.00 3Rw' R2 Fw2 3Dw Lw2 3Fw2 3Dw Rw' R U2 Fw2 L2 Dw2 Bw2 3Uw Lw2 L Uw2 3Lw Fw2 Bw2 3Rw' L Uw L' U R 3Fw' Rw2 3Dw' 3Uw D' Uw' R' Rw 3Dw2 3Fw Rw 3Bw2 Lw 3Uw Fw2 Dw2 F' Dw Lw F U Uw 3Uw2 B' Bw' D2 3Rw 3Fw2 R2 3Bw2 Lw' 3Uw' Lw 3Rw' B Lw' U Fw2 L2 Lw' R Bw B2 U 3Uw 3Lw' Lw' 3Uw Fw F2 3Uw 3Rw' L' 3Dw2 Rw2 Bw' R' D Lw U L2 B 3Fw' L 3Lw2 Bw' L 3Fw' Rw' 3Lw2 3Fw2 R2 Rw'

5. 1.00 Fw Rw' 3Bw2 Fw' 3Rw 3Uw D R 3Lw B L' R 3Lw2 Dw 3Dw R2 Lw 3Bw L' 3Uw' U' F 3Fw' R2 B2 Bw' 3Uw 3Fw' 3Lw2 R Dw2 F2 Fw' L' 3Lw' 3Rw D2 Lw 3Uw Dw2 Rw Bw' Rw 3Bw 3Lw2 L 3Dw' L2 Lw' Fw2 F 3Dw F Lw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 3Rw' 3Fw' Bw' L2 R2 3Bw Bw2 Dw2 Rw' D Dw' 3Lw2 U' 3Uw' Dw' Rw' 3Rw D2 3Uw' 3Bw Rw 3Bw2 D2 Lw' B2 3Fw2 Bw' 3Dw Lw 3Lw Dw B' F U' 3Bw Fw2 3Fw L Uw Fw Rw Fw L

6. 1.00 Uw' 3Rw' B Fw 3Dw' F U2 R2 L 3Dw' 3Uw Bw2 R2 Bw' 3Dw Lw2 3Fw' U2 3Uw2 Lw2 D' 3Rw2 L' U2 Dw Rw' D Fw2 R' U' F2 L 3Uw' 3Bw Lw' R2 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Uw 3Lw' Rw2 Fw' 3Bw 3Dw' 3Uw U' F2 3Rw2 R' Rw' 3Dw 3Lw' Dw2 3Rw2 B 3Fw' L2 3Rw2 Lw' Uw2 3Bw' U D' L2 Dw2 R2 3Fw' B2 3Dw Bw2 3Uw2 L' R2 F 3Lw L2 3Bw2 Uw U2 Lw Rw2 F 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw' Dw' Rw U2 3Dw2 Bw' 3Lw L Lw2 Uw2 L2 R Fw' D2 3Dw2

7. 1.00 3Lw 3Uw F' B' Uw R2 Dw' Rw' B' U' F' Dw2 3Lw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw' 3Bw2 L2 Fw' F2 D' Dw2 3Rw2 B F2 U2 R Lw' Bw2 3Bw 3Uw2 Bw Rw2 U' 3Lw2 Uw 3Dw 3Uw2 U Dw2 D' 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 L Uw' 3Fw' U' Bw2 Uw2 3Fw2 B' 3Lw' D' 3Lw2 Lw2 Bw2 3Bw Uw2 Bw Lw2 B 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Bw Bw' D U' B D2 L2 3Bw2 D R2 D Dw' L2 U R2 Dw 3Rw2 Fw2 D Bw2 L' Rw R2 U D2 B' Fw' 3Lw2 Dw2 F 3Rw' 3Lw' Lw2 3Fw2

8. 1.00 Dw' 3Lw' 3Dw2 3Rw' U' 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Bw L2 3Uw2 R' D2 3Uw' R2 Dw' 3Rw' B2 Uw' 3Bw2 R 3Bw' Fw' D 3Dw2 Lw' Dw' L2 Dw 3Dw' Uw' 3Fw' Rw2 3Dw2 Fw2 3Dw2 Lw' L2 3Dw Fw' Dw' Bw 3Dw' 3Rw Fw' L 3Rw' U' L' Rw' 3Uw' Fw' R 3Lw2 U' F2 Bw2 Uw' Rw' D' 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Dw2 3Fw' Fw L' 3Bw Bw' Uw' R2 Bw' Dw2 Uw2 U 3Dw2 3Lw' Rw' F2 R' 3Dw F2 Fw' D' Fw' 3Bw' 3Uw' 3Fw B' F' L U 3Rw' 3Lw Dw2 F 3Lw' R' Rw Lw

9. 1.00 3Dw' 3Fw 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw D R2 Lw F2 D2 Bw2 3Dw' Rw B2 Lw2 3Dw' U B R' Lw2 Dw2 3Rw' L B' Fw L Dw2 Uw2 3Bw Rw 3Dw2 3Lw 3Dw Uw Rw' D' Lw' 3Lw 3Bw' Fw 3Dw' Fw2 L' F2 Fw L' Rw2 Fw2 R' B2 Uw2 F 3Rw 3Fw F 3Dw2 F2 Dw 3Fw' 3Bw Fw R' B2 Fw 3Fw2 R' 3Fw2 L' 3Uw 3Fw' U' 3Fw Dw' 3Dw2 Fw2 R' B L2 U' F' 3Bw2 3Lw' F Uw F Uw B2 Uw2 3Bw2 F' Lw Dw2 Rw2 3Fw Uw R 3Fw2 Dw R' 3Rw'

10. 1.00 U' L2 3Rw2 3Fw Fw B R2 Lw2 L' U2 Fw Rw Lw L' Bw2 3Uw 3Fw B' 3Bw' L Lw' 3Bw' R F' B 3Rw2 R2 3Lw2 Rw' U 3Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Fw' Dw' Lw2 Uw2 R Dw2 Bw' Fw' D Bw' 3Dw' Rw Lw' 3Uw' Rw2 B2 D Bw2 3Fw2 D' U2 R D Bw' B2 3Lw' Bw Fw2 3Dw' Fw 3Uw L' 3Uw2 R' Lw2 3Lw Rw' 3Dw Lw2 3Lw2 F2 Bw 3Bw' Uw' 3Dw' R Lw2 L' F 3Uw' Dw 3Fw 3Uw' R 3Fw' L2 Lw2 Bw 3Dw' Uw Fw 3Bw' Bw Dw 3Lw

11. 1.00 D Uw2 3Fw R' Dw B Dw' 3Uw' R' D' R F' Rw Bw2 Fw D' R' Fw2 3Bw' Bw2 Dw' 3Rw2 L Bw2 Fw2 U' Fw F D Rw2 Fw L2 R2 D2 L2 3Bw' R 3Fw2 Fw' 3Lw2 3Rw' Bw' Fw' 3Dw F 3Lw' Dw2 3Dw U 3Uw R 3Uw 3Bw L2 Bw2 R' 3Uw' F' Bw 3Lw F Fw' R' 3Dw Bw2 Rw2 D2 3Rw2 3Uw U' B 3Rw' R' Dw2 Lw L2 3Lw' Dw2 3Fw B2 3Dw Lw' U2 3Uw2 Uw' 3Lw' Bw2 F 3Rw' Rw 3Uw D2 3Lw2 L2 Rw2 R 3Rw' 3Fw' B2 3Uw'

12. (1.00) Bw2 B2 R2 L B' Lw' Dw2 Rw' F2 L2 B' Bw2 Lw' 3Fw 3Lw 3Dw2 D 3Lw U L2 3Rw2 3Uw' D2 U2 Rw' 3Fw' Fw' D' 3Bw 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Bw Lw2 Rw D' Uw 3Bw 3Dw B2 Uw' Fw2 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw F2 3Uw' Bw' 3Uw' F2 3Dw Rw 3Dw2 3Rw' Bw2 L Uw 3Dw2 R 3Uw2 R' Dw 3Uw2 3Fw R2 F' B' Uw' L' R' F' 3Fw' Bw' 3Dw Rw2 F' 3Fw 3Dw B2 3Dw2 Uw2 3Lw D2 B2 F 3Uw' Bw2 Rw2 3Dw2 D2 3Lw2 3Fw U2 Lw U2 3Rw D2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw' U



Round 15 and 16 will most likely end on (June 1st). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Reprobate (May 25, 2018)

Round 15 6x6
Sub-4:15
avg = 4:14.14 (1/3)

1. 3:57.31
2. 4:04.65
3. 4:26.47
4. 4:12.12
5. 4:23.07
6. 4:14.24
7. 4:01.76
8. (DNF)
9. 4:37.89
10. 4:01.90
11. 3:57.76
12. 4:21.49

Round 15 7x7
Sub-6:00
avg = 5:59.94 (1/3)

1. 6:05.43
2. 5:37.84
3. 6:08.75
4. 6:13.31
5. 5:43.36
6. 6:00.99
7. (6:38.17)
8. 6:17.23
9. 6:07.37
10. 5:40.30
11. (5:10.81)
12. 6:04.84


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 2, 2018)

Round 16 6x6
Sub-4:15
avg = 4:10.92 (2/3)

1. 3:46.52
2. 3:59.24
3. 4:21.50
4. 4:27.26
5. 4:20.30
6. (3:31.91)
7. (4:49.24)
8. 4:25.32
9. 4:09.75
10. 4:07.70
11. 4:04.18
12. 4:07.47

Round 16 7x7
Sub-6:00
avg = 5:49.02 (2/3)

1. 5:53.38
2. 6:10.79
3. 6:26.17
4. 5:36.31
5. 6:06.75
6. 5:44.06
7. 5:28.42
8. 5:22.31
9. 6:08.16
10. 5:31.91
11. 5:57.40
12. 5:43.00


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 4, 2018)

Round 15
Road to officially sub 4:00 6x6
avg of 12: 3:58.71 1/3

Time List:
1. (4:11.51) 
2. 3:57.83 
3. 3:45.62 
4. 4:05.56 
5. 4:01.46 
6. 3:56.57 
7. 3:59.53 
8. 4:00.21 
9. (3:33.52) 
10. 3:58.77
11. 4:06.52 
12. 3:55.01 

Round 15
Road to officially sub 6:00 7x7
avg of 12: 5:59.10 1/3

Time List:
1. (6:10.73) 
2. 5:50.15 
3. 5:57.78 
4. 6:06.70 
5. 6:03.62 
6. 6:00.79 
7. 5:52.13 
8. (5:34.44)
9. 5:58.88 
10. 6:02.46 
11. 6:01.59 
12. 5:56.87


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 4, 2018)

Round 15 and16 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xz-PbxpO-5RKfP7QEh_kvRR-uT_E4eFPPHG6BlYQ9Ec/edit#gid=0
I will update the spreadsheet during this week once I have time to do it.

*Race to sub 4:15 6x6*
@Reprobate Ao12 for Round 15: 4:14.14 1/3 Well done.
@Reprobate Ao12 for Round 16: 4:10.92 2/3 Great job and keep it up. One more week left before you graduate.

*Race to sub officially 4:00 6x6*
@cubeshepherd Ao12 for Round 15: 3:58.71 1/3 Close.

*Race to sub 6:00 7x7*
@Reprobate Ao12 for Round 15: 5:59.94 1/3 Really close to not making it, but you did get it so well done on that.
@Reprobate Ao12 for Round 16: 5:49.02 2/3 That's better, and nicely done.

@cubeshepherd Ao12 for Round 15: 5:59.10 1/3 It looks like it was a close week for the goals on 7x7 for round 15.



Spoiler: Round 17 6x6 Scrambles



1. D R2 F Dw2 Lw' D2 Uw' Fw' 3Fw 3Uw' F 3Fw2 U 3Fw F L2 3Fw D' B2 Fw R 3Fw' Dw' D2 F' B Lw Bw2 L' R' D' L Rw F2 3Fw Uw' Fw2 L2 Uw2 Bw' Rw2 3Fw' Lw U R' 3Rw B' Fw2 3Uw2 B R' L' Uw' F' Lw' 3Rw' Dw2 B2 F' U' 3Rw L U R2 Bw2 U2 3Fw R2 3Uw2 U Bw' B' 3Rw' Rw 3Uw2 L D2 Rw R2 F

2. F Bw2 Lw' 3Rw U2 F' L R2 Dw2 D' F' 3Uw Lw B2 Lw 3Uw' Bw B2 L2 Lw 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw' R2 B' F2 3Fw' L Dw' Lw U F 3Rw Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Bw' B2 Rw2 F R Uw2 3Uw2 L' 3Rw D2 Rw2 Bw Uw' Dw U D2 Rw' B2 Bw L2 Uw D 3Rw2 B2 Lw2 Rw' B Fw2 Lw 3Fw' L2 F2 U R' D2 3Rw L' U' 3Uw2 F2 3Rw L' 3Fw2 Fw'

3. Uw Lw2 3Uw Rw Uw2 F' U' 3Fw 3Uw Rw 3Rw2 B' Dw' Bw Rw Lw B2 L Bw2 3Uw F2 Fw 3Uw Dw' Bw2 Uw Fw2 B' R F' 3Rw2 Lw Rw' 3Fw2 Dw Bw R' U2 L2 Bw2 R2 3Rw' Lw Dw2 Fw' 3Fw2 Lw2 F2 3Uw2 B Dw2 U Bw2 Uw Bw2 R 3Rw2 Dw2 F' 3Fw Dw Rw 3Rw' U Bw' D' Lw' D2 L Lw Bw 3Uw2 U 3Fw2 L F2 L' Uw2 Rw D'

4. U2 Fw U 3Fw R U2 F2 3Rw2 D 3Fw2 3Rw Rw2 3Uw2 Uw2 Fw F2 Rw U2 B' Lw2 Fw F2 L' R' Fw' Rw' 3Uw' L' Rw2 Bw B2 Rw 3Rw2 D B' F' Bw' Fw' Rw 3Uw' B' 3Fw Fw D2 Bw U2 D 3Uw2 Rw2 B' Bw' F' R' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Uw' U' Lw' 3Uw2 Rw2 R F' Fw2 R' 3Rw Fw2 3Fw' 3Uw F 3Rw2 Lw2 D2 R' Uw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Bw' 3Rw2 Dw F2

5. F2 B2 3Fw' Rw Lw Fw' U2 Uw' Rw' Bw2 Dw2 Uw 3Fw' 3Uw Fw2 Uw' Fw L B2 L' 3Uw Bw L Fw F' D' Uw2 B U2 D Lw F 3Rw B' Dw' 3Rw D Lw2 F' Dw Rw2 Bw F' Fw 3Rw2 3Fw2 R' F' U2 R 3Fw2 Bw F Fw Rw 3Fw2 Rw Bw' Lw' Fw2 3Rw L' 3Uw2 3Rw2 D' Bw B2 3Uw 3Rw2 B' L' Rw2 Dw2 3Fw2 3Uw' Uw F' 3Fw' Fw' 3Rw

6. B2 Lw 3Fw Uw2 3Uw Fw' Dw' Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Fw' Dw R' Dw' Uw Lw Uw Bw' 3Uw D Fw' 3Rw 3Fw2 B Rw Uw 3Uw D' U 3Fw' Uw 3Fw2 Uw Bw' Lw2 Fw2 F2 D' B Rw' F 3Fw' U' Lw2 L' 3Rw2 3Uw' D' Dw' Rw' Lw Uw U' Rw 3Fw2 Rw U Rw' U2 Uw' Bw Lw2 F2 R Bw F Rw' Fw 3Rw 3Uw2 Dw Uw 3Fw B' 3Rw 3Fw 3Uw D U2 Bw

7. 3Rw' 3Uw2 Bw' Uw2 B' 3Rw' F2 Uw2 Lw B' 3Rw Fw2 B' Rw' R2 3Uw' B Lw' 3Fw2 Fw B' F2 Rw' 3Uw 3Rw' R U' Dw' 3Fw' D' Uw Fw2 Uw2 F2 3Fw2 3Uw Fw F R' Rw Dw Lw2 Dw' D2 Uw B2 Bw2 3Rw2 Lw2 Fw D' 3Uw2 L2 U2 Rw2 D2 Bw2 L2 3Fw Rw' 3Uw B' Lw' D2 Uw2 B2 D2 Fw2 F' Dw Lw' Fw2 D' Lw' L' Dw 3Uw Rw 3Fw 3Uw'

8. 3Fw Dw2 R' Fw2 U' L2 F D' B 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw' L' F2 Rw B' R2 Lw Fw 3Fw2 D' Uw2 3Uw Dw' Rw R2 3Uw 3Fw Fw Bw' F' 3Uw' Dw Rw L D2 Bw2 3Fw' B2 D' Bw2 F Lw' R' Rw2 Bw' Uw B 3Rw Rw2 Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 R Uw' L2 Uw2 Bw2 L 3Rw Dw2 Fw' R' 3Uw 3Fw' Fw2 Lw R' F2 Uw F Bw' 3Uw 3Rw Fw2 Rw2 Uw Bw' F2 3Rw'

9. B 3Uw D L' Lw2 Fw Lw L2 B' Rw2 D Lw U L B' Lw2 3Fw' Dw 3Rw' Lw2 Rw2 L Uw' Bw' R' 3Fw2 B' Fw' D R' D2 3Rw Lw' Bw' R D' Uw2 Bw L Dw Fw' 3Uw2 Dw' B Bw2 3Rw2 D R D2 Fw R2 3Uw Uw2 3Rw2 F2 Uw Rw' Uw2 Rw' R' D2 Bw U2 Rw2 Lw' D' F 3Fw' Fw B2 Uw' Bw2 R Dw' 3Rw' F2 Dw B 3Fw' L2

10. B' U' R' U L2 B2 Bw' R B2 Uw2 F2 Uw' L' 3Uw2 Rw' R2 3Rw2 Dw2 Fw' 3Rw Fw Uw 3Uw Dw2 D2 U2 Fw D' F Fw 3Uw' Fw' Rw' R' Lw 3Uw2 Uw' Bw' B F L2 3Fw' Uw2 B L F2 3Rw' Uw R Rw2 3Uw' B' 3Rw2 U B' U' Rw' B2 3Fw' Fw' Lw2 R' U2 Uw Rw Bw2 3Uw Lw' 3Fw' F 3Rw Dw B2 Rw' Dw2 3Uw B 3Fw R Lw2

11. B2 Fw U2 B 3Rw Rw2 F' Uw D 3Fw' 3Rw 3Fw R 3Uw Dw' Uw L2 R' 3Rw' Rw 3Uw2 F' Fw2 Uw2 R' Rw Uw 3Uw' F' B 3Fw Bw2 Fw' R' Lw' 3Uw' U' D' Dw2 F Lw' Rw Dw L Uw' Dw' D2 Fw' L R' Bw' Fw2 L 3Uw Rw' F B' Dw2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 3Fw 3Uw Lw' Rw2 U Lw2 Fw' D2 Uw' F2 3Rw F2 Bw' Dw Fw Lw Fw 3Uw' Fw2

12. F' Lw' Uw2 Lw' 3Fw' F' Uw2 U' Bw L U2 B U2 Dw' D2 F2 3Rw' L2 Uw2 3Fw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw 3Rw' D2 B' F Fw2 3Uw2 Rw U2 Dw F' D2 3Rw Fw2 Lw2 3Uw2 Fw2 Uw Lw D' Uw2 L' B Fw L2 F Uw' L Lw Rw2 R Bw 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Fw U2 Lw Uw B' Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' U F2 Uw Fw' Dw Uw' F' 3Fw' 3Rw' R' Uw' U' D2 Lw'





Spoiler: Round 17 7x7 Scrambles



1. Uw Lw' B Bw Rw' R2 3Uw2 R2 3Rw Rw' L 3Dw' D' R2 Rw' B2 Dw2 R2 3Dw' F2 Uw Bw' U Dw' 3Lw2 Dw' R' 3Fw2 3Rw R' B2 3Uw2 Fw 3Uw2 3Lw Lw' B' Uw2 3Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' L2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Bw 3Rw2 B' 3Fw2 Uw2 3Lw2 Rw' U' Uw2 Rw U L2 Rw2 3Uw Bw2 3Uw Fw U' 3Rw' 3Bw Fw 3Rw2 Dw2 D B 3Fw F Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Uw' B' 3Bw Rw2 U2 Fw' Rw 3Fw Fw Dw2 3Lw' 3Bw 3Uw' D Uw' 3Lw Lw Rw' F 3Rw 3Fw2 3Bw 3Dw2

2. 3Fw' Lw2 3Uw' R' Dw R' 3Bw 3Fw R' U2 Lw' Rw2 3Dw' Lw' Fw2 B2 L2 3Fw' D2 3Dw B2 Fw Bw 3Dw F' U 3Dw 3Rw B' Dw' 3Lw' 3Uw L' B 3Lw' F Bw' 3Rw' R' 3Dw L' U2 R2 Fw' Rw2 R 3Rw 3Uw2 U2 3Fw2 Uw' B' R U2 Dw' B' Lw' 3Lw 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Dw' F Lw' B2 Fw R B' Dw U2 Lw2 R' 3Dw' Bw' R' F 3Bw 3Lw' U2 3Fw 3Uw F' U' Bw2 B2 Lw2 Fw' 3Dw2 Dw L' 3Fw2 Dw2 3Dw2 Lw 3Bw2 Uw2 3Dw2 U' B2 U

3. Uw2 R' 3Fw Uw2 Bw 3Rw2 D 3Bw' Fw' Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw 3Uw R' L' Bw2 3Uw2 B 3Rw' Uw 3Dw 3Fw Uw2 3Uw2 B2 Rw2 3Bw R' 3Bw2 U' L' Rw 3Dw2 Lw Dw' Lw2 D2 F 3Bw R2 Bw 3Rw' Dw Bw 3Bw B' Fw U' Dw2 3Dw' R' 3Fw' L' 3Bw2 3Uw' R Rw2 D' F2 3Uw' U' 3Bw F2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Rw 3Lw Uw2 3Bw Rw2 Uw Fw' R 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Dw 3Uw2 Rw' Bw' 3Lw' 3Uw Bw' 3Rw2 B' Bw Rw' 3Bw 3Dw2 U Lw2 3Dw' Fw D 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Fw 3Dw Lw

4. R F' 3Rw' Rw Lw 3Fw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 Bw' U Dw F B' 3Dw U2 Uw D2 3Uw2 Fw Lw2 3Lw' 3Bw' Uw R' Bw' 3Fw2 L2 Dw 3Rw2 D L2 Lw R 3Uw' Dw L2 F B D R2 3Uw2 Rw2 Dw U2 D Bw' U L2 R 3Lw U D' 3Dw2 3Rw2 B F Rw Bw2 R2 Dw' L Fw2 3Lw2 L2 F' L' 3Rw2 U 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Dw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 3Dw Fw2 U 3Lw' R' 3Uw B U D 3Rw' Lw' Dw L' 3Uw' U Fw Lw R' 3Dw' 3Uw' F2 Bw2 3Uw 3Dw 3Rw' 3Fw2

5. Fw D' Fw' 3Lw2 Bw2 R U' B2 Lw' 3Bw' L 3Dw' Dw' Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 3Lw F2 Fw2 3Lw2 3Uw Fw 3Rw 3Fw2 Rw B2 3Bw' Dw 3Dw2 L' Dw2 U' Bw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Rw' R' D' 3Fw 3Rw2 L' 3Bw' Dw' Fw Dw2 Lw Bw F Lw' Dw Fw' L Rw' Dw2 Rw2 3Dw Rw2 B' Uw2 3Fw Rw' L' 3Lw2 Uw L2 Rw' F' U2 D L2 3Dw F' 3Lw' 3Uw Lw2 L R2 D Rw' F2 L 3Bw B2 3Rw D' B2 F' Lw2 3Bw2 3Uw 3Rw2 Rw2 3Dw Fw U' R' 3Bw' Dw L 3Fw

6. 3Bw' R' Fw 3Bw 3Uw 3Lw U R F2 D Uw' Dw2 B2 3Dw2 Bw Uw2 R' Uw2 3Bw' 3Dw' Uw' Rw D2 3Rw2 3Dw' D2 3Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw Dw' L2 Uw' 3Dw2 Fw' Lw L 3Uw' Uw2 3Fw' Dw' F2 3Lw2 3Fw' B2 F2 Bw' Lw2 3Dw Rw' Fw2 3Lw' R' L2 Fw' B Uw' Rw2 L' Dw2 3Dw' Fw 3Bw F2 3Fw2 Rw' 3Uw2 Bw 3Dw2 Dw F2 Rw' R2 Uw' 3Dw' Bw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Bw' Fw2 3Dw2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw R' L2 3Rw' 3Fw 3Uw2 D' U Uw2 L F2 R 3Uw2 Lw' 3Dw L2

7. 3Lw2 B Bw Dw2 D' B2 3Bw R' Bw B' U 3Rw' F 3Bw' Bw2 B2 3Uw' U' L Bw D' F' 3Bw Bw2 Dw' U Lw' Uw' Rw 3Fw 3Bw' 3Lw 3Rw Dw' F2 Bw2 3Dw' D2 F U' 3Bw Rw B2 R' 3Lw F' 3Fw Bw2 Rw Fw' Rw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 F 3Rw' L U2 F 3Bw2 Bw R' Uw' D U 3Dw Rw' F 3Uw2 L2 Rw' Dw Rw2 3Fw2 Fw' Lw Rw' B' 3Bw 3Lw2 3Fw 3Rw' F2 3Uw Uw' 3Dw2 3Fw2 U' 3Bw' Rw Bw2 F2 L2 B2 3Lw2 Uw Rw2 Uw Dw' 3Dw2 B2

8. R 3Fw Fw' Bw' Uw2 B' R2 Bw Rw F2 L2 Fw' Rw D R' Uw2 Lw' Fw2 3Fw' L' 3Uw2 3Bw' 3Lw' Dw R2 Lw F2 3Dw 3Fw Fw D' F' Fw' Lw' 3Uw Lw U 3Uw2 3Dw2 Dw L 3Rw2 Dw 3Lw2 U Uw' 3Uw F L' 3Rw Rw2 Dw' B2 F2 Rw' Bw2 U 3Rw2 L2 Rw2 Uw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 D2 B2 R2 Uw' 3Lw R2 D2 Fw U 3Bw' Dw' Rw2 D' 3Bw' B2 Uw D' Dw' R' 3Uw2 D' R' 3Dw2 Fw' U2 3Rw2 D Rw' 3Rw' 3Lw' R' Fw2 3Fw D2 Rw D2 Uw

9. 3Lw2 Uw B2 Bw2 Uw' 3Fw Uw Dw' 3Uw' 3Fw Lw Uw2 L Dw' Fw2 3Rw R U2 Rw' 3Rw Lw 3Uw' D F D2 3Uw' 3Lw2 Dw' Bw2 
3Rw' Uw' R2 Lw' Uw2 3Uw' 3Bw' Uw' F' B 3Uw Lw2 B' L U' F2 Uw D Bw' 3Rw' R2 3Fw' R' U 3Fw2 Fw2 D 3Fw 3Bw Lw2 Fw Bw B' F 3Bw D2 Bw Fw' Dw' U Bw' Uw2 3Bw2 Uw' 3Fw2 Uw2 3Dw' 3Fw Lw' 3Dw R2 Lw2 Rw' 3Bw' D' B2 3Dw 3Rw2 R Dw Bw2 Uw2 Bw Rw2 R' Lw B' 3Dw Bw B' 3Rw2

10. L Rw B' L Bw 3Bw2 Lw2 D2 Uw' Bw' L' U2 3Fw2 B L2 F2 Uw2 L2 3Uw' U' Uw2 L' B L Uw2 Rw Dw' D' U' 3Dw2 B' D 3Bw' 3Rw' F2 3Bw' R2 B2 Rw2 D' 3Fw2 R2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 L' Uw2 F' Bw U F R2 Lw Bw' 3Rw' L Lw F' 3Dw2 3Rw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Rw2 Lw U 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 Uw 3Fw2 Uw2 Dw 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 Bw D2 Rw' D U Rw' L 3Fw' R' D 3Fw2 L 3Rw Bw B 3Rw2 3Bw Lw' R 3Bw2 D2 3Lw 3Bw' 3Fw F2

11. U' 3Uw Uw Bw 3Fw' Uw2 Dw' U Lw2 3Bw 3Fw D 3Bw' Fw2 Lw2 R 3Dw Fw 3Fw' Bw Uw' Dw' 3Uw' D 3Bw 3Rw 3Lw2 3Bw' 
3Fw' L R2 Fw 3Lw2 F2 3Lw Uw2 3Dw U Dw2 3Bw' F 3Lw' 3Uw2 B 3Fw Rw' B2 3Rw Uw R 3Rw2 3Lw2 Lw' 3Uw 3Bw' 3Fw2 F' R Dw U2 R' F' U 3Fw2 U B2 R 3Rw 3Lw2 3Dw2 L 3Lw' 3Uw' Dw R2 3Uw' Bw2 3Fw2 Uw2 Fw' R2 Uw2 Bw D2 R2 Fw 3Uw' Bw Uw F2 U2 3Lw2 B2 Dw' 3Rw2 Lw Rw2 R' U D

12. B2 Uw' U 3Uw' Dw2 F' R 3Rw Rw2 Lw 3Fw' 3Dw D' Rw L2 3Dw' L' B' 3Fw Lw' 3Bw2 Dw2 3Bw' R 3Dw' B2 3Lw2 R 3Dw 
3Uw2 Lw R' 3Rw2 L' F Dw U' F' U 3Dw2 F2 D2 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw R' 3Bw' 3Dw2 F2 Uw' Dw2 L2 Uw2 R2 3Rw' Lw U F2 3Fw Rw2 U D' 3Uw' Uw F Bw Rw Lw2 L 3Lw2 Uw2 B2 Dw2 R Rw' 3Dw 3Bw2 3Lw' Uw2 F' 3Bw2 Uw' 3Uw2 R2 3Lw' Dw Fw2 3Dw2 Rw 3Lw 3Uw2 R' Bw 3Fw' 3Dw' F' 3Fw' Dw' Fw 3Bw'



Round 17 will most likely end on (June 8th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 8, 2018)

Round 17 6x6
Sub-4:15
avg = 4:03.93 (3/3)

1. 3:56.06
2. 3:50.99
3. 3:55.25
4. 3:59.02
5. 4:28.39
6. 4:07.41
7. 4:05.21
8. 4:11.62
9. 3:58.28
10. (3:47.97)
11. 4:07.03
12. (DNF)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2018)

Round 17 Results: 

*Race to sub 4:15 6x6*
@Reprobate Ao12: 4:03.93 3/3 Congratulations on graduating sub 4:15. Nicely done, and keep up the great progress.



Spoiler: Round 18 6x6 Scrambles



1. B2 Rw' 3Uw Lw2 3Rw Fw' Lw' F' B2 Rw B F U2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Dw' Fw' 3Rw F Uw2 3Uw2 Rw' Dw F L2 Uw' B2 Fw 3Uw' B2 D2 Fw2 F' 3Uw B2 3Fw' F2 R' Uw2 R' U Rw2 3Fw L' Rw' B2 3Fw2 Fw2 R' B' D' Lw' F2 3Uw2 3Fw R2 Rw Lw2 U2 Rw B' L 3Fw2 L B Fw2 Rw2 U' D' R Rw2 3Fw2 Fw' 3Rw Rw2 Lw 3Fw' Dw2 3Uw2 Lw'

2. 3Uw' B2 L' Uw' F Lw' Uw2 L Uw' Rw' L F' L2 3Fw 3Uw2 Fw2 3Rw2 F Bw L Uw' 3Uw L2 Bw D R' 3Rw' Fw2 3Fw2 Bw U2 3Uw2 3Rw' Lw D2 Dw Bw2 3Uw B' 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw2 L D' 3Rw Lw D2 Fw L2 D' B' F' 3Fw 3Rw2 R' F2 3Fw2 3Uw' F' L2 Dw' Fw2 3Uw2 F' B' D2 Lw D Rw Lw2 3Uw2 Fw 3Uw2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw Bw' B' Dw' L

3. Uw2 R D2 Fw' F' Bw' 3Rw2 Bw2 B2 D' B' R2 3Rw2 Dw2 3Rw' B 3Rw' F2 U D2 Bw Rw' 3Uw2 Bw2 Rw' Lw R' Uw U2 Fw U F' B2 Uw L' Bw 3Rw2 Uw' F' Lw B2 Fw 3Rw' 3Uw2 Lw' L' Bw2 3Uw2 Lw Fw2 F2 B2 Uw' U2 L 3Rw B' R' Lw2 Uw' L' Dw' Fw 3Fw D2 Fw Lw 3Uw' 3Rw2 Uw L2 Fw2 Dw2 U2 R' 3Rw B Dw' B2 L

4. 3Rw Bw' Uw2 Dw2 3Uw2 U' F2 Dw2 R' 3Fw2 R 3Uw' R' 3Uw2 R Uw' D Dw2 U R' D' Rw2 3Rw' U' B F' U Dw2 3Uw2 3Fw F B Dw2 U Lw2 3Uw' D2 F' L' U 3Fw' Bw2 L U2 D 3Rw Dw 3Fw Dw L' Rw' 3Fw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Lw U2 Rw' 3Fw' 3Rw R' B2 3Rw Uw2 3Uw2 U Rw2 F2 Bw' 3Uw Dw2 3Fw2 B U2 3Rw Fw2 Dw2 R2 B' Lw2

5. Uw' 3Fw2 Lw2 F U R' Fw B2 F2 3Rw2 Bw' Rw' R' D' 3Rw2 F R F 3Uw2 D2 3Fw Uw2 Lw2 F2 B2 3Rw Uw Dw2 L2 D2 Bw2 F L D2 L2 Uw2 Rw' D2 B Dw F Bw' 3Uw D' U' Uw2 3Rw Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 R' Lw2 U Fw Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 D Dw' Uw2 Bw2 R Rw L2 3Fw2 Dw2 D2 Fw' U2 L2 Fw 3Rw U' L' B' U Uw2 3Fw'

6. R' Uw R Dw2 L2 Rw D' 3Uw Bw' Rw 3Uw' Rw R Dw U2 D Fw 3Rw2 Dw' Lw F2 Uw' Dw D Fw U' D2 3Fw 3Uw' U Dw Uw R2 Fw2 Bw L' R2 Bw2 Fw D' R Fw' R2 D2 3Fw Fw2 Bw' Dw Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Bw' U2 3Rw 3Uw Lw R2 3Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 3Uw Dw' U2 Lw' Uw2 3Fw2 Fw' L' 3Uw Rw2 R' D' U F2 3Fw2 Uw L Dw' 3Uw2

7. F Lw' L2 Dw' Rw2 3Uw' Lw' Dw2 D Rw' F' Bw2 3Uw Dw F2 U Rw' Lw' B' Fw 3Rw' Bw2 U2 L2 F Lw2 L2 B2 L R Bw 3Fw2 Rw2 Dw R' 3Fw' B Uw U 3Fw2 Rw' 3Uw2 L' F 3Uw' Dw 3Fw' D' U' Lw2 Bw' Fw D Uw2 Bw Lw' R2 Uw2 3Uw2 F2 Dw2 R2 3Uw L' Uw 3Fw2 3Rw' B 3Fw' R B2 Fw' R2 Lw B' F Bw2 U2 Rw' Fw2

8. Fw' Rw2 3Fw2 B D2 Fw2 3Rw2 U' Fw2 D2 Uw2 B2 3Rw2 L' Lw' Fw 3Rw2 B' Dw' 3Uw' F2 Rw 3Rw U D2 B2 3Uw' 3Fw Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 D R 3Rw2 3Fw2 B' Rw' 3Uw2 L2 3Fw2 D F2 Uw R F Rw2 D' L' D2 Fw2 B' Bw Rw' F L' Fw Uw' Fw D' 3Uw F' L Lw Bw L' Dw2 3Rw2 Lw2 L' B' 3Rw D2 Bw2 Lw U' Lw' Bw2 U B Lw2

9. Lw' 3Uw2 Fw' Dw B D 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw2 F2 Dw2 D L2 Bw' 3Fw2 Lw' D' Dw' Fw2 Dw2 3Fw2 Bw D' B' Bw' 3Rw' 3Uw' F2 Lw' Rw' B' U2 R2 Uw' 3Rw U2 L' B2 3Uw R 3Rw2 L D 3Rw2 Uw' 3Uw' L2 Fw Uw F2 3Uw' 3Rw' B U 3Fw Dw' 3Rw B2 Dw R2 Bw2 B 3Rw2 Lw' F2 B2 L' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Rw' Fw Dw Fw' U' Fw' Dw D2 Bw2 3Uw Rw2

10. Lw' R U' 3Uw D2 L2 3Rw2 B2 3Fw' U Bw Uw' F2 U' F2 Lw2 Dw' F 3Uw' D2 Fw L2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Rw R2 Dw2 B' Rw2 B Bw2 L Bw L' Dw2 F' 3Uw Bw' Uw2 Dw' Bw2 B 3Rw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw L Bw' Rw' Dw B2 Lw' 3Fw D2 B Fw' R B' R Uw' U R U' Uw Fw2 B2 3Uw Bw2 3Fw Uw U' Rw2 B' Bw' L' Uw' Fw2 3Rw' Dw F'

11. 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw' R2 Fw2 3Rw2 U 3Rw Fw' Lw2 Fw' F' B2 U' L2 R Rw' 3Fw' Rw' 3Rw2 3Fw U' 3Rw' Fw' F2 Uw 3Fw' R L2 Lw' Fw' R' B 3Rw Rw Bw 3Rw' F2 Bw' 3Fw Uw2 L2 Lw Dw2 Fw' 3Uw L' Lw Bw2 B Fw F' U2 Uw' R 3Fw Bw2 B 3Rw2 D2 3Fw2 B' R L 3Rw' 3Uw' R2 F Rw' D' B' 3Uw Rw' L2 3Rw D Fw' Dw' 3Uw2 R2

12. Uw' D L' Rw2 3Fw2 Rw' Dw' Fw' D' R2 F Uw' B2 Fw' U Rw2 3Uw2 L2 Uw' B2 3Fw' D2 Dw2 3Uw2 Rw' U2 Fw Dw' L Uw' R' Bw' Rw' 3Rw' Dw2 R2 Bw' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw2 L' Fw' 3Uw' Fw 3Uw' D B Dw Bw2 R' F2 Bw2 U' Lw Rw F Uw2 Lw' 3Rw F Lw 3Fw F Lw' D2 F 3Uw' Uw L2 Bw2 B' L Bw' 3Rw Bw 3Fw U 3Fw Dw2





Spoiler: Round 18 7x7 Scrambles



1. 3Lw' D' Rw2 U Uw2 D' L2 B2 Dw 3Bw' D 3Uw2 Rw' Uw 3Fw' 3Rw' B' Rw' 3Rw 3Lw2 D2 3Lw 3Bw Rw2 B2 Fw' U' Bw Uw B2 3Rw2 B Bw' Dw2 F' Dw' 3Lw' Uw' B' Lw' U2 3Lw' Fw 3Bw' 3Uw2 Bw' Uw R' U' B' Uw' F2 L 3Dw2 R2 Bw' B2 3Uw' 3Dw D U2 R' 3Bw' 3Rw Bw2 3Bw 3Fw2 Lw' D Uw2 Dw' Lw2 Dw U' D' 3Fw' Fw2 3Uw' F2 3Rw2 R' F2 3Fw R F2 Fw2 L' Bw' D' 3Fw2 L' 3Rw' B2 3Lw2 R2 U2 D 3Bw' 3Rw U

2. Dw' Lw2 3Rw' U' 3Uw2 R 3Rw' F Uw2 3Fw2 Fw L F2 3Uw Bw2 R' 3Rw' F2 3Fw 3Uw' Uw' 3Dw Fw2 Uw2 U R' Fw2 L 3Fw F' Fw' D Fw' 3Rw D' 3Bw2 R2 U F D' Rw2 Bw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 L' 3Fw' L2 3Lw2 Lw' Rw2 3Dw Bw2 U2 3Bw2 B' Uw 3Lw2 Rw Fw2 B' Dw2 B L2 Uw' L F2 Uw' 3Lw Rw 3Uw 3Rw' 3Bw Bw2 L' B2 3Fw Lw B F' 3Rw Uw' 3Bw2 D' Rw Bw 3Bw F 3Rw U' Uw2 3Bw' F' 3Fw' 3Uw 3Bw2 B2 Lw 3Lw' Fw2 3Uw

3. Rw R' Fw' L2 Uw 3Fw2 D2 3Dw' Bw' 3Bw2 Lw2 3Rw' Uw2 B U L2 Rw' Dw' 3Bw' 3Fw R Dw2 L2 3Fw Lw Uw' L' Bw2 L2 Rw' B 3Dw2 D Bw' Lw2 Rw2 Dw' 3Bw U 3Uw' Dw2 L' D2 Rw2 L' Fw Lw' Dw 3Lw 3Dw' Dw 3Rw Fw Rw 3Dw L2 R Fw' 3Bw' B' 3Fw2 U' 3Lw 3Fw 3Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Uw' Dw' R2 B' 3Fw R' L D' Uw' 3Rw2 3Lw' Bw Lw2 D' Dw' L' R 3Lw2 3Rw' B' Bw D Bw' Rw2 B 3Lw' 3Bw2 F2 B' Uw2 L' F2 3Rw

4. B 3Bw2 3Rw' R2 Lw2 Rw' 3Dw' Uw2 R2 3Uw2 Lw2 3Uw' D2 B' Uw2 3Fw D2 Dw Bw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Lw' R Bw2 L2 B R' 3Dw2 Fw' 3Lw2 Rw2 3Bw 3Uw2 Rw Fw Lw2 3Fw Dw' 3Rw Uw2 F Uw' 3Bw2 U D' Uw' 3Fw' Rw2 Fw Lw Uw 3Bw2 Fw2 R' Fw L Lw2 3Lw2 Rw F B Rw' 3Bw2 Lw' R L' Uw' 3Fw2 B Rw' F Bw' 3Dw2 Lw' 3Lw D' 3Uw2 3Bw 3Uw2 U' F 3Uw2 3Rw2 F' 3Rw 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw2 3Lw2 F 3Bw B2 Lw Dw' L 3Lw 3Dw' Rw' F' U'

5. Lw' U' Rw' Uw' 3Dw U Bw Fw Uw' B2 R 3Bw2 Uw Lw' 3Fw R 3Uw' 3Lw' Dw2 Lw' Rw2 F Lw R B2 3Uw' B' 3Lw' 3Uw Uw2 3Lw 3Uw' R' Uw' 3Rw Dw' 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 3Lw2 L2 F' 3Uw' F Bw' U2 3Bw 3Fw2 Bw2 3Dw2 R2 B 3Bw' Rw2 B 3Uw' Dw' Uw2 3Rw R2 Bw 3Uw' 3Rw R' D2 B2 3Dw2 Uw2 3Bw' 3Uw 3Lw 3Dw' Bw 3Rw' Uw R2 Bw U 3Bw' Lw' Bw D' 3Bw2 3Rw Uw2 F 3Rw U2 Bw' D 3Bw2 3Uw 3Lw Dw2 Rw2 D' R Dw' U'

6. U2 B Dw L' 3Rw' Uw2 D Rw' R' 3Bw D' L2 Fw 3Fw2 3Lw2 R' Fw' B' 3Dw' Lw' Bw2 U 3Uw F2 L' B 3Rw2 3Bw' L2 B2 Dw Uw' 3Rw' U Bw 3Bw' 3Rw' Lw 3Lw' 3Bw L2 Rw2 F 3Bw Dw' 3Lw2 R2 F' Rw' 3Rw D2 U' 3Uw' Bw 3Dw2 F 3Uw L Rw B' Rw' Uw B' R2 U 3Bw 3Fw' D' Dw2 U Uw2 3Rw2 Dw' Rw 3Fw' Rw' Uw 3Dw U L Lw Dw' D' F2 Lw' U Bw' B Lw2 3Rw' 3Dw' F' Rw F2 B 3Bw Fw U 3Dw' L

7. Dw2 B D2 R2 3Lw2 3Rw Fw2 Dw2 3Lw U D' Dw Bw2 Dw D2 U 3Fw L2 D Uw' 3Lw2 Fw2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Fw 3Lw' F R' 3Fw 3Uw' Fw2 Dw' L2 3Rw' F' D' B Lw 3Bw' 3Rw2 Rw' B' Fw Uw' B 3Rw2 3Dw2 Uw 3Fw' 3Bw 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 3Rw' Rw Fw B L2 Fw 3Dw' Dw' B' D' 3Bw2 F' Uw D' Lw' L' 3Bw Uw Rw B' L 3Fw2 L2 3Rw F2 Lw 3Uw 3Dw2 Bw2 3Fw' 3Uw 3Bw' Lw' F2 B2 3Fw' 3Dw B' F' 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Fw2 B2 U2 R D

8. 3Bw' Rw 3Uw' 3Bw U' Rw D2 3Rw Fw Dw' 3Dw U2 3Uw2 Uw F' 3Rw2 3Lw' Rw2 L' Lw U' 3Bw2 F2 Uw2 3Uw' Dw2 L2 Fw2 F2 3Lw F Fw' 3Fw' R' Rw Fw Rw' 3Dw' B' Lw' 3Bw 3Uw 3Dw2 U2 3Rw2 F Bw' 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Bw' Uw Bw 3Lw2 B2 Bw' Dw U2 3Fw 3Lw R2 Fw2 R 3Rw2 Bw' B' Rw2 3Uw B' 3Dw2 3Bw Dw U2 3Bw' B2 Lw2 Bw' L' Uw Dw' B' 3Rw Uw 3Rw2 R' 3Dw Dw 3Fw' 3Rw R' L 3Fw2 L U2 3Dw2 3Uw' R' 3Fw' D' F U'

9. 3Lw' Dw L' Bw L' 3Dw 3Bw' Rw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 Lw L F2 3Rw2 F L' R2 B' 3Lw2 L Dw D 3Dw F2 Bw' Lw 3Dw' Bw L 3Dw2 F L B' 3Lw2 L' U' Fw' 3Lw Lw' L 3Bw 3Rw2 Rw2 Dw' 3Rw2 Lw2 U2 Uw L F2 3Dw Dw' Uw 3Bw B2 U' 3Bw Uw' 3Fw L 3Uw 3Lw Rw' 3Fw2 Fw R2 3Uw Fw' Lw' Dw Uw' F 3Uw B 3Bw2 3Rw 3Dw' Dw' 3Lw2 D2 3Lw' 3Rw' Uw' Bw D B 3Dw2 3Bw L' 3Fw 3Dw' Dw' Uw2 3Uw2 U B' F2 3Uw' F' L'

10. Lw2 U2 Dw2 Lw' 3Lw' R Uw' B 3Rw2 3Bw2 Lw 3Lw' Uw B Bw2 3Fw' Fw2 3Lw2 Lw2 Dw' 3Rw2 F2 3Lw2 Dw2 D 3Lw Lw' R' 3Rw' L2 Rw2 Bw Rw2 Dw 3Fw R2 Lw D2 F' Bw 3Lw2 Fw' U2 D2 B' R' Bw' F 3Fw2 Uw2 3Fw B' 3Rw Dw Fw2 U' D' 3Bw2 B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' Bw2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Bw' L' 3Lw 3Fw2 Rw' 3Lw 3Dw D F2 R' 3Lw2 Lw Bw L F' 3Uw' 3Rw U B2 3Fw2 Fw' Rw2 D2 L2 Uw Dw 3Lw' Fw' 3Rw' L' 3Fw 3Uw Bw Uw

11. U Uw L 3Rw Rw2 Dw' 3Rw' 3Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw U2 L U' Rw2 Uw2 L' 3Lw Lw2 3Fw' Lw2 Fw' F2 3Bw' L2 Bw Lw Uw 3Fw2 R2 F2 R2 Dw Uw' 3Dw' D2 Lw 3Dw' 3Lw' Dw' F' 3Uw Dw2 F' B2 Fw' Dw' R Fw' Dw2 D2 F' Dw Fw2 B Dw 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw' Uw' 3Dw2 F' U' Rw' R 3Bw 3Lw' L2 3Fw' Dw Lw Uw2 3Bw2 Dw' Rw' L2 Lw 3Lw' D2 U2 3Bw' 3Rw 3Uw' 3Lw 3Fw' D U Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 3Bw2 Lw 3Lw F2 Uw2 Rw2 3Fw2 Uw R'

12. F B' Rw 3Uw2 B2 Uw2 Dw' 3Fw R2 F Bw2 3Dw2 Bw' F' Dw' 3Rw Dw 3Rw' Uw' 3Rw' 3Dw2 Bw' 3Bw 3Uw' 3Bw2 Rw Fw' Uw2 3Uw' L2 3Rw 3Dw 3Lw 3Rw' Lw U2 Uw2 Lw 3Uw2 B' 3Rw 3Dw Uw2 3Bw2 R2 3Fw' Rw2 D' 3Fw D2 L2 B2 F' Lw2 3Dw2 Fw2 L 3Fw Dw' 3Rw' Uw' Lw' Uw2 B' U2 D2 L 3Rw' 3Dw2 Fw D2 Rw R' D2 L Fw F U' 3Bw R2 Uw2 R Fw 3Rw 3Uw' R2 3Fw2 Lw' 3Rw Fw L R F' 3Dw2 3Rw 3Uw' 3Rw Uw2 3Bw2 Uw2



Round 18 will most likely end on (June 15th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week. I have not been able to update the spreadsheet yet, but I will really try to get it done this week or soon.


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 9, 2018)

Round 18 6x6
Sub-4:00
avg = 4:09.29

1. 3:44.74
2. 4:08.74
3. (DNF)
4. 4:08.66
5. 4:29.88
6. 4:01.61
7. 3:43.48
8. 4:28.91
9. 4:34.09
10. 4:05.76
11. 4:06.99
12. (3:38.84)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 18 Results:

*Race to sub 4:00 6x6*
@Reprobate Ao12: 4:09.29 0/3 Hopefully this week is better for you.



Spoiler: Round 19 6x6 scrambles



1. Rw2 F Fw' L D' Uw' R2 Uw' 3Fw2 Uw Dw L2 3Fw2 Dw 3Uw Uw' Rw 3Uw2 B' Bw2 Uw F 3Rw2 F 3Uw2 Rw Fw' 3Rw F' Bw' B2 U Bw' 3Uw' Rw' U2 Bw2 F' 3Rw 3Fw' Lw2 F' D' L' R F' U' Bw2 D' Lw Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw2 3Uw R2 3Uw' Dw Uw 3Rw' R2 L' 3Fw2 Uw2 Rw F' Rw' L Fw R' D' Fw B' Lw Dw2 L2 F' Fw' B

2. Uw2 Fw2 3Uw Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw L Fw2 L2 U' Uw2 Fw D' Bw2 Lw2 F' Dw2 Lw' Bw' Lw2 Dw' L' Uw' Dw2 U2 B 3Uw' Uw' 3Rw' Fw Bw Rw' U' Fw2 U L2 3Uw' Bw 3Rw2 F' 3Rw Rw' D' 3Fw' Dw Bw U' L 3Fw2 Dw Fw B' L' U2 Lw2 Dw' Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw Bw' D' Uw 3Rw2 Rw' D' 3Uw' R' F2 Uw 3Uw Dw' 3Fw' 3Rw Dw Lw2 F' Rw Dw2 R' 3Rw'

3. Uw' 3Fw 3Uw' Rw2 Fw F' 3Rw' L Fw' B' Dw2 B 3Uw' Lw' D2 F' U2 B2 Uw2 L 3Uw2 3Fw' D F' 3Fw2 3Uw2 B2 Lw B2 3Rw Bw2 F Fw2 D' 3Fw2 Uw B' F Rw2 Fw 3Uw2 Rw' R' Bw2 3Fw 3Uw F' Rw' B D Rw' F2 B' 3Uw2 R Uw' Dw' L2 3Rw 3Uw2 Dw Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Dw Uw2 Bw' 3Fw R2 3Fw 3Rw2 Bw2 L2 Dw2 3Fw Rw 3Rw2 D' B' 3Fw'

4. Rw R 3Rw' 3Fw Dw2 3Fw Fw2 F B' R2 Fw2 D2 3Rw B2 Uw Lw 3Fw Fw2 R Uw Dw2 L D2 Bw2 3Uw Bw Uw2 3Fw Rw2 B' Rw F 3Rw' Bw2 3Uw' Lw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' Uw' Dw2 3Rw' Lw' L2 Fw Bw' R2 Uw' R U' 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw D L2 F2 U' F B2 L Uw2 D 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Rw Fw2 Dw' Rw2 Dw2 3Rw' D Rw' 3Fw Fw2 3Rw Uw' 3Fw2 D' 3Uw R2

5. D2 Fw2 U 3Rw2 Rw2 R' B2 L2 F' L2 U2 3Rw U2 3Uw2 Dw' B Rw2 Lw2 D2 3Fw R2 Dw2 F U' 3Uw' B' Lw 3Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 Lw D' Rw' L B' Lw2 U' Bw' D' 3Fw2 L2 Lw Dw 3Uw L' R2 Uw F' 3Uw Dw' 3Rw Dw2 Lw' D2 3Uw' 3Rw D2 3Uw L' U2 3Uw' B F Bw' 3Uw' Lw2 F B2 3Uw D2 Bw Rw2 Bw2 F' B' Uw2 3Fw B' Fw'

6. L' Rw2 Fw Rw2 B' R2 3Uw' Dw' 3Rw D' Dw R2 Uw' Bw2 R2 Dw2 Fw' Lw2 U B' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 L Dw' 3Fw2 3Uw' B Lw2 3Fw L2 3Uw' Bw' Dw' F 3Uw' R F2 Dw F R2 L' Rw D2 Rw2 Uw2 R' D2 Rw 3Uw Lw F2 Fw 3Fw2 Bw' Rw2 3Rw2 Fw Bw2 Uw' 3Rw' Rw' 3Uw2 Uw B2 3Fw R' L2 3Fw F2 Fw' Dw2 F 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw' D Rw2 F Bw

7. 3Fw2 L2 Fw R2 L D2 B 3Uw F2 R' D R2 Uw2 L2 U' R F' Rw2 R' U2 D2 B2 D2 L2 Bw' 3Rw' R2 B' Bw Fw2 Uw D' 3Uw' Bw' Uw2 L Uw' Rw' Lw2 L' D' U' Bw2 U2 R2 3Rw Bw2 L' 3Fw2 Dw2 Lw' Uw F2 Fw 3Rw Dw' 3Fw' Bw' Lw Uw U' F2 R' 3Rw' Bw2 Rw Lw2 U D2 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw R2 L Fw U' L D2 3Uw' Lw

8. Uw2 Fw Rw U B' Dw Bw2 3Uw B' 3Rw2 D Uw' 3Fw2 U' D2 Fw2 B U' B F' Uw2 B2 3Fw2 D L2 B' F' Dw D2 B Uw2 U F2 Fw2 D2 3Fw B2 R2 3Fw2 3Uw B D' Rw Bw Dw2 3Fw' Fw' 3Rw' D2 L U2 R2 Uw2 D' 3Fw Dw' 3Uw' Fw' Rw2 F' D R2 B2 U2 B' Uw2 U2 D' R' B2 3Uw2 Uw2 3Fw' Rw 3Rw2 Uw R' Rw 3Rw' B2

9. Fw' D2 L' D F Fw2 Uw 3Rw' Uw Bw Fw' F2 Uw2 B2 R 3Fw' 3Uw R2 Lw2 3Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw U' Bw Fw2 3Fw2 L Rw2 U' L2 Lw2 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw2 L2 B2 L' 3Uw2 Fw' F Uw Dw2 3Uw U 3Fw Dw Fw Bw' F2 D B2 R D2 3Fw2 Dw Bw2 Fw' 3Rw' L2 Lw2 B2 D 3Fw 3Rw2 3Fw' Fw' 3Uw2 Fw' F2 L2 Dw2 L2 Fw2 3Rw' R' L2 F' Dw2 3Fw'

10. F' Bw L' Lw D' U' Dw L2 3Fw2 Lw2 U 3Fw' R2 D2 R' L' Lw D B R' Fw2 D2 F' R' F' B' D2 Dw' R Uw Rw B' Bw' 3Rw Rw 3Uw' Fw 3Rw2 U' B' Rw' R L' Lw Fw2 B' 3Fw' L2 Fw' 3Fw' 3Rw Bw' L2 Dw2 U Rw2 B' 3Rw' U Rw B Dw F Bw' Uw' U 3Fw' B 3Rw2 Rw' D2 R Bw' U' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Rw' F' Lw B'

11. Rw2 3Uw D2 B2 Fw' F' 3Uw Fw' 3Fw' Bw' Rw2 F2 D2 Rw2 D' B' Uw Lw' U' 3Uw2 B2 Dw' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Uw' R F Dw2 Uw B2 Bw Fw2 L B 3Uw2 D 3Fw2 D' Bw 3Fw2 Dw' 3Rw2 Dw Bw2 B U2 Lw2 F2 D2 3Rw2 Dw2 3Rw F 3Fw R Lw' Bw2 D Rw2 Bw' B2 Dw 3Rw' 3Fw' Bw2 R2 Rw2 U' Uw 3Fw' R' Fw F' Bw 3Uw B2 D 3Fw' L'

12. Bw' Dw F' 3Rw' B Rw' L2 Fw Uw2 Bw' R' 3Fw Uw U B Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw L2 3Rw2 3Fw2 R' D 3Rw2 F U 3Uw' Lw' Rw2 Uw' Dw' Lw 3Rw' Dw' R' F 3Uw2 Rw Lw 3Fw 3Uw Bw Uw Bw2 Fw2 3Uw L2 3Uw F2 Uw2 L' 3Uw' Fw Lw2 L' F Bw' 3Uw2 Lw' U F2 D 3Uw F' Lw2 3Fw Fw Rw' 3Uw2 Bw R2 B' R' Dw2 3Fw' Lw2 R U' 3Rw B





Spoiler: Round 19 7x7 scrambles



1. Bw 3Uw 3Bw2 D Fw2 Lw' B2 D' 3Fw2 Dw' Lw 3Uw2 F Uw2 3Dw' F 3Bw' L2 3Uw2 3Rw L2 Dw2 Lw2 D' Lw2 3Uw U' Bw2 Fw2 3Bw2 3Lw D' 3Lw2 3Fw Rw Fw Rw' B Lw2 Dw2 L D2 B 3Lw 3Dw2 3Fw2 Lw2 Uw 3Bw2 F L2 Lw Dw 3Bw' 3Uw Rw D Fw' R' Rw2 Uw2 F2 B L' R F' U Fw Uw' D' 3Fw' Bw2 3Bw2 L2 3Uw' 3Rw' D U Uw2 Bw2 B2 3Lw' Fw' Uw2 Fw' U' 3Lw' D Dw2 3Dw2 Rw2 F' Lw' Rw 3Dw2 U' Uw2 3Rw2 F' Lw2

2. R2 Uw2 Dw Lw2 3Dw 3Lw' Lw' L 3Fw2 D' Fw R2 3Dw Fw2 R2 3Dw2 3Uw' F Bw' Lw Rw' Bw 3Rw Lw' Uw' 3Dw L Rw 3Bw' Lw2 Bw 3Fw2 L' 3Dw2 Fw 3Bw Dw2 Uw' Rw 3Dw' L Uw 3Dw U2 Lw2 U' 3Rw Fw' B' 3Dw Bw2 U2 3Bw' L' R2 Dw2 3Lw2 Uw Dw Lw' Dw' 3Fw R2 B' Fw D' Bw 3Rw' 3Bw Dw L 3Lw Fw' 3Fw 3Rw 3Bw R2 Fw D2 L2 Fw2 3Bw' B2 Bw 3Fw' R' 3Lw 3Bw 3Uw2 Rw2 3Fw' Uw2 D' 3Lw Dw Lw 3Lw2 D 3Uw' R

3. Rw Lw2 Fw' U Dw2 3Bw2 B2 Dw' L' Bw 3Bw' D Fw' F2 3Lw F2 3Uw' Uw 3Bw Rw' 
Uw2 Bw2 Fw' D' 3Lw2 Rw 3Rw2 Fw Uw' 3Uw 3Dw2 3Rw' B' 3Dw' 3Fw2 Uw Fw' 3Rw' 3Bw2 B' L2 Lw Fw2 Bw Rw' F' Uw' L2 3Rw' Fw Rw 3Bw2 Lw Dw 3Fw2 L' D' U2 B 3Uw2 Dw Bw 3Bw2 U' L U Rw F2 Fw Uw 3Fw 3Bw' L' Bw' 3Lw D2 3Uw Dw2 F' U' 3Fw' Bw' Rw' 3Fw F2 D2 L' U2 D2 Rw' Uw' R Dw Lw2 L2 Fw' Uw D' B' Lw

4. Uw 3Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw' 3Uw' B2 Rw' 3Uw' Rw2 F Uw' Bw Fw' 3Fw 3Dw Lw 3Uw' 3Fw 
Rw2 3Lw L' Bw' 3Bw 3Rw2 Lw2 3Bw Fw2 Dw2 L R' D B2 Uw2 3Lw2 Rw 3Dw 3Rw Bw' Dw2 3Fw 3Uw Lw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 F2 3Lw' R 3Uw 3Dw Bw' R' F2 3Lw B' 3Uw2 3Dw2 D2 3Bw' Dw2 3Lw2 Rw' 3Bw' D2 3Rw2 3Lw Fw2 L' Rw2 U2 3Lw2 Bw 3Uw' Dw 3Dw 3Rw' F2 3Uw2 3Dw2 Lw 3Rw2 Uw2 Lw' D U' Dw' R2 D L' Fw' Uw B' 3Lw R2 D F Uw2 3Rw2 3Bw' F

5. 3Uw' Lw Dw2 Uw L' 3Rw2 Dw Fw Uw' Rw Uw' 3Uw2 F Rw 3Bw Dw' Lw2 3Bw' 3Rw L2 B' Uw2 3Dw 3Lw2 R L2 D' 3Rw F' 3Fw Lw' L F2 3Rw 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Lw F' Fw Lw' Bw' L' Uw' F2 3Fw2 Uw' 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw2 U2 3Lw2 3Rw2 Uw' U' 3Lw2 Fw U2 3Dw L' Dw2 D2 3Fw Lw' 3Bw' L2 D' Dw2 U2 Lw R U Bw' L U 3Dw 3Lw2 Lw2 3Bw' Rw 3Bw2 Fw B' 3Uw' Dw 3Rw2 Uw L U D' Dw' F2 U2 Lw D' Lw2 Rw2 3Bw Uw2 Lw' U2

6. Fw2 3Rw2 Fw Bw2 3Rw U D Fw 3Uw Uw2 3Lw 3Rw' 3Dw' B 3Dw2 Bw2 D Dw Uw2 
3Uw 3Fw2 Dw' 3Rw B 3Fw2 3Dw2 L2 Dw2 F 3Lw 3Dw' L Lw2 Uw 3Rw' Dw' D' Bw' R' L' Fw 3Bw' 3Fw2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 3Uw' 3Lw L2 Uw D U2 Rw' 3Dw' Lw' 3Rw Fw2 Rw 3Rw' U2 Rw U L' Uw R Lw' Bw2 3Fw' Dw L2 Uw F2 Rw 3Rw2 3Uw2 Uw2 F' 3Bw 3Fw Lw2 3Rw2 Uw' F B2 3Fw R2 U 3Lw D 3Fw' F' Lw' D U Rw' U2 3Fw Rw2 Fw

7. B2 Fw 3Rw B R Dw' 3Dw' 3Lw' Lw2 Fw2 Rw' R' 3Uw' B' 3Uw' Lw' B' Bw D' Fw2 L 
Fw2 3Rw 3Fw Bw' 3Uw2 L' Dw 3Fw' Bw D2 F2 3Lw' Bw2 3Rw2 Uw R' Fw' 3Uw' D' L Fw B' 3Uw 3Lw' Bw2 Rw B Uw2 L' Uw' 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Uw' L2 3Fw Uw2 B' 3Rw 3Bw 3Fw2 Fw' R' 3Rw' Bw Uw' Bw2 Uw2 3Fw D2 3Dw Rw' Uw R' 3Uw U' Dw2 Uw2 L' U F' Uw2 Bw' R 3Lw2 Dw2 Rw' L2 3Lw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 F2 U' Rw Dw' U' L' D Bw2 3Uw

8. Dw R2 3Dw' B' 3Bw' 3Dw' Rw B' Dw2 3Fw 3Uw' D' Dw2 B' 3Bw' R2 3Lw' U' Lw F2 Dw2 Lw' D2 Fw' L 3Lw2 Lw R2 Rw' Dw' Rw B D' L B' 3Lw 3Bw2 Uw Lw2 3Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw Rw' Bw' 3Lw2 Bw' 3Fw2 Dw Uw2 3Rw U Dw 3Rw2 Bw L F2 3Bw' 3Uw2 L' Lw' F2 Bw2 U2 B Lw 3Fw Uw' 3Uw 3Lw2 3Rw2 Fw2 3Lw2 R Rw F L' Uw' Lw Fw 3Bw Rw' Fw Dw R2 D B2 U Bw2 Lw' 3Dw2 Uw2 Lw 3Fw' L2 Fw Bw2 Lw 3Uw 3Lw2 Fw

9. Dw D2 Lw D' B2 F 3Lw U' F' Fw' Rw' 3Bw' Rw 3Fw' D 3Fw' 3Lw 3Bw' Dw 3Lw2 B' U' D B' 3Lw' Fw' 3Uw2 U Fw Bw' 3Lw2 3Fw2 L' B Fw2 3Dw2 3Fw' D' Uw' Fw' 3Uw 3Fw' 3Lw2 L2 Fw2 3Dw 3Fw' U2 D2 Fw 3Fw' R 3Fw' Bw2 R 3Bw 3Rw' L' F2 3Rw2 Uw' Bw 3Uw2 L U2 L' Lw2 Uw L2 U B' Bw 3Rw D' 3Rw' Bw 3Dw2 3Rw' Dw F 3Dw' R' D' L' Dw 3Dw2 3Lw B2 3Uw' 3Bw2 D' Uw 3Uw2 L 3Fw Rw R' B R 3Lw2

10. Dw' 3Bw 3Lw2 U2 Uw2 3Fw2 D' B R2 U 3Fw' L2 B' Bw2 F R Bw' L R Uw' 3Fw' Lw2 3Lw Bw2 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw L' U' Rw' D2 Fw Bw' D Lw2 L 3Dw2 Dw U 3Bw D2 Rw' U' 3Uw2 L' 3Dw2 3Rw' Bw2 L2 Dw 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw U Bw 3Lw' Rw' 3Dw 3Rw' B' 3Dw' Lw 3Dw2 Lw2 3Fw Uw2 D 3Lw' F' 3Dw 3Rw' F2 Rw' Dw2 D2 Uw Fw' 3Fw Bw2 Lw2 F' 3Rw2 F' Dw' R' L2 Dw' U 3Rw Dw2 B 3Bw' Lw2 Fw Rw2 Lw2 3Lw2 3Dw Bw' Dw'

11. 3Dw2 3Uw' Rw2 3Fw' Bw' B2 R2 3Fw R B2 3Dw 3Lw Fw' 3Lw2 3Fw' 3Lw2 Lw' D Lw Dw Fw R' U' Uw2 3Dw2 Rw Dw2 L2 Lw2 3Lw' Dw' Uw2 Lw' 3Dw2 3Uw F' 3Lw2 Fw Uw' 3Rw Rw D Dw Fw' 3Fw' 3Dw U 3Fw Lw2 U 3Rw Lw' 3Dw' B' Bw D' Uw2 Dw2 3Uw' B 3Uw' Lw' Fw Uw R2 D' 3Dw2 L Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw Bw2 3Uw R2 3Rw Fw' 3Dw Lw2 D' L' 3Dw' Lw2 Uw' 3Rw' Dw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 Bw2 B2 Uw' 3Uw 3Rw 3Lw R Rw' Dw2 3Dw L2 
3Dw'

12. 3Dw' Uw' 3Lw Bw 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw 3Rw2 Rw 3Bw' F2 3Dw2 Dw' 3Lw2 3Bw' B2 D2 3Bw Fw2 Bw' B2 Uw' L2 U2 B2 Fw R2 F2 U' 3Bw' B2 L' B' L' F' Lw' 3Fw Uw2 3Fw2 D' B Fw D 3Lw' 3Dw 3Lw2 3Uw2 Uw Fw' Rw R Dw' 3Dw Uw2 R' 3Uw2 Dw2 R' 3Fw Fw2 3Bw 3Uw Dw2 U' 3Fw' L' Dw2 3Bw U F 3Dw2 R' Fw2 3Uw' L 3Lw2 D' R2 3Dw' B2 Lw2 Uw 3Rw 3Fw' Dw2 Rw2 3Lw2 R2 3Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 3Bw R2 Rw2 Dw' 3Lw D L' Dw B'



Round 19 will most likely end on (June 22nd). Good luck to all that will be competing this week. I will add my times in tomorrow.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

Round 19 Results:

Race to sub 0.1 on 6x6
@Mr Nobody Ao12: 0.00 Well done on getting your goal for this week.

Race to sub 0.2 on 7x7
@Mr Nobody Ao12: 0.00 Yea! Keep up the nice times.



Spoiler: Round 20 6x6 Scrambles



1. Bw' U Fw2 Rw' Lw2 R' B F' U' Fw2 3Fw' L2 Lw2 R' Rw2 3Fw' Lw' L2 Dw' B Dw2 Uw R' F Bw R Lw' Rw' L' Uw2 Rw 3Rw D2 Lw2 Bw' D2 3Fw2 B' Fw' Rw' Fw' 3Rw2 U2 Lw2 D Lw 3Fw U2 D2 L Dw2 3Uw 3Rw' B2 Dw2 L2 3Uw2 3Fw' D F Lw' Dw' 3Rw Uw F2 R2 U' Fw 3Uw' R Dw2 Rw' Uw' U' 3Uw 3Rw' Rw Fw2 Bw' R'

2. Uw' F2 Fw' Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 U L' 3Uw2 D Rw 3Fw2 Rw2 B2 U Uw L2 Lw' Dw' R2 F U D Fw2 Dw' D 3Uw2 Rw Bw2 B2 3Fw' Dw R' Bw 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw' R' B2 Uw' Rw Bw' L' Fw2 L D' B2 R2 3Uw2 R2 B2 3Fw F 3Uw D2 Fw Bw 3Uw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw B' 3Fw2 D 3Fw L2 Uw F2 Fw2 Dw 3Uw2 F2 Bw2 D' 3Rw R Rw2 Fw2 Dw'

3. Rw2 Lw2 D2 Bw' B' U' L2 F2 Bw 3Fw' B 3Rw Dw U D Fw Lw2 Bw Uw Rw U' Fw Uw' Fw' 3Fw R2 Dw' F' 3Uw2 Uw2 Fw2 L B R Fw B2 Bw U' 3Fw' U D' Uw B Fw2 Lw D Bw U 3Fw' Dw' B' U' D' Fw D 3Uw Bw2 Lw2 L' R' Rw' F' Rw U R 3Uw' Bw Uw D 3Rw' F' B' Fw Bw' Lw2 Bw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Rw 3Rw'

4. Lw U2 Fw L' 3Uw Fw2 Bw2 U B' D' Fw2 Uw' Fw F2 B' 3Uw Lw2 D' 3Rw R' F L' R2 3Rw' Lw2 3Uw' Dw Lw2 3Fw2 Dw2 L2 3Rw 3Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D' 3Fw2 Fw' L2 R2 U Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' 3Uw Lw U' Bw' Lw2 B' Bw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw Uw' Bw2 Fw2 3Rw2 U' 3Fw Fw2 3Uw' Lw2 U L D2 U L2 R D' 3Uw Fw' Uw' 3Fw B2

5. Fw2 L2 U2 Fw2 B' 3Uw2 Uw2 Fw 3Rw2 U' Uw' 3Fw Rw Dw Lw' U' D2 Lw U 3Uw2 3Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 B' Dw U Fw 3Uw' F' Dw2 B' 3Fw2 Dw 3Fw' Bw' U2 F 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw Rw' Bw' 3Uw2 R2 Fw2 3Rw2 F' 3Fw' U Lw' R L F' Bw2 3Rw2 D' L U2 Fw' L2 3Fw Bw B 3Uw B D Rw2 Bw2 F' 3Fw L' U2 F 3Uw2 Bw U' 3Fw Uw' Dw' 3Rw'

6. Rw' U Dw2 F' Uw2 F' 3Uw' Uw2 Lw' Bw2 F2 Lw2 R' F' Uw' Bw U' L' 3Fw' 3Rw D' Uw' 3Uw L 3Uw2 F2 3Uw' D Uw' 3Rw2 Rw L2 Uw2 D F Lw Fw Lw' 3Fw 3Uw' F R' Rw Bw 3Fw' Fw2 D' Fw' L Dw2 Fw 3Rw B U R' Rw' 3Fw' D' F L R' Uw2 D F' Uw R2 F2 Fw' L2 D2 3Fw' Dw2 R' F2 3Uw2 R' 3Fw2 Bw F 3Uw2

7. L' B U' Dw' F2 L' Dw' Lw' L U' F B2 Uw Fw' R2 L2 B2 Dw2 3Fw2 Dw' F' Rw' 3Rw R' U' 3Fw' Bw2 F2 R U Fw' Rw' L' D2 Fw' Dw Bw2 B2 U Uw Dw' F' Uw Dw 3Fw' D Fw Bw2 U 3Rw 3Fw' Lw Uw2 Rw2 Uw L' Dw2 3Rw2 D Rw' Lw' B Lw' Dw2 3Fw Fw B2 D' Fw Uw' F2 3Fw' 3Uw' Uw' 3Fw L' Bw' U R2 B

8. 3Fw R2 3Fw F2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 R 3Uw2 Uw D Rw2 R Bw B2 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw' B' Bw2 L Uw' Bw' Dw2 Rw D Rw' R Uw Bw Lw' Dw' L' 3Fw2 Rw Lw D 3Fw' Rw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Uw D U' 3Fw F' Lw Dw R2 B U D' B Rw2 Dw' U' 3Rw Lw Dw Rw L' 3Uw' Bw2 F' D Uw2 R2 Uw Fw 3Fw U' 3Rw 3Fw' R Lw L D2 Dw' 3Rw2 Lw2

9. Bw2 B2 Fw D' L' Lw2 Bw' D Fw' R 3Uw2 3Rw' Uw' Lw R Uw2 F' L B2 U L' B' Rw' 3Fw 3Rw F2 Lw' R' L D Bw' U Lw' F2 Dw2 F R F2 Bw' R Fw' Bw' Lw' D2 U' F 3Rw2 3Fw Dw2 Bw L' Fw2 3Rw' Uw' 3Fw2 Fw' Bw R2 3Uw2 Uw' Lw' D2 Uw2 Rw' Uw 3Uw2 F' D2 Uw R2 B2 U' R' Fw Rw Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 3Rw' Bw'

10. 3Fw U 3Fw2 Lw2 D' L' D2 Lw' 3Fw Bw2 U 3Fw2 Dw F U 3Fw2 3Rw' Uw' R2 U' Dw' Uw2 D2 Rw' 3Uw' Lw U Dw2 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw Dw2 Bw2 R2 D' Fw2 Dw' 3Rw' L D R2 F 3Rw Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 D' F2 3Uw2 R' Rw2 3Uw2 F Bw2 3Fw2 L' F B' Rw Fw' Uw' B D R2 Dw' U2 Uw2 D 3Rw' Dw' Bw' U' Bw2 F R' 3Uw' R2 Rw2 Uw2 L'

11. Rw Bw2 Dw' Lw' 3Uw2 D2 Uw2 F2 B Uw 3Uw2 Rw U Rw' 3Uw F 3Rw' Bw2 3Rw2 F2 3Rw' D2 3Rw' Dw Bw' 3Fw 3Rw Bw2 F 3Rw2 Fw D' R' Bw F' L' B2 Fw' Uw' D2 F' Uw' B 3Uw2 L2 Lw R2 F Lw2 F' U Uw 3Fw' Lw R' 3Uw Bw' Dw B Lw' Fw' D2 Fw Bw2 Dw F2 Lw D' Dw Fw' R Dw' Uw2 3Rw2 Fw2 3Fw' Uw' Lw 3Fw B

12. B' Rw Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 Lw' R Dw2 L2 R' 3Uw' Fw' L' 3Uw Rw U2 3Uw Rw2 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw' Lw2 Fw Uw' R Lw L' Uw L 3Fw' Dw Lw2 B' Bw2 U' Rw' Bw 3Rw B2 Rw2 Bw' Fw 3Rw2 U' Bw2 Uw' Bw' B Uw2 3Fw2 D2 F' D R Rw2 B 3Fw2 3Rw2 B U' F' U2 3Uw 3Rw' Lw2 D2 Bw 3Uw D Rw' Dw' 3Fw L' Uw2 D2 3Fw' 3Uw' Uw'





Spoiler: Round 21 6x6 Scrambles



1. Uw U L' Uw2 Rw Uw' 3Fw Bw R' Uw2 D F2 3Rw' L' Fw F 3Fw2 U2 Bw Rw' Bw' 3Fw2 R2 Fw2 F 3Uw' R2 Uw B F R' B' 3Fw2 Bw2 R D' R2 Dw Uw2 D Lw2 F 3Uw2 3Fw' D' Rw' Dw' Lw Dw R F B2 L2 Rw2 R Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw Uw2 Lw' R2 Fw Bw2 Uw D Lw' D2 Lw 3Fw Lw' R U2 Uw Dw2 F2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw2 Fw2 Lw'

2. U' R2 Bw' Rw2 F Fw' Lw' Fw2 U D2 Rw' Fw Rw Uw' Fw2 Dw' L' Dw' Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw Fw' Bw2 D' U2 Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw' R2 B Bw' R' Dw' D B2 3Fw' L2 U2 F B2 Dw' Lw L' U 3Rw2 Fw Bw' 3Fw B Uw D2 R2 3Uw Dw' U' B 3Fw Fw2 Bw' Uw2 R2 3Rw2 U' 3Rw' L F2 Fw' Dw' D Lw2 3Fw' R' Fw' F2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Lw2 3Uw' Uw

3. 3Rw' L 3Fw 3Rw' 3Fw F' U2 L' Rw' Bw F2 Dw2 Bw2 D2 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 3Rw D2 Fw Dw L' 3Fw' Fw L Rw 3Rw' 3Fw' R' Uw' 3Fw' Uw 3Rw Rw2 B' 3Uw D2 F Lw Fw' L2 Dw' L' 3Fw Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 Uw2 Bw' B' 3Rw2 Uw B2 D Fw' Bw2 Rw' 3Rw2 Bw' Rw2 F2 3Fw D F U' 3Fw F Lw 3Fw2 Fw2 B Uw' Bw L2 B2 Fw2 Rw' Lw2 Fw2

4. B' Uw Dw2 Fw2 D' B' Fw 3Fw2 Uw2 R2 B L Rw' Lw2 Fw' Rw D L F2 3Uw D2 Dw' F Uw' 3Fw' L Dw' Fw L' D' 3Uw2 3Rw' B' Rw2 Fw Rw' Dw F2 D2 Fw2 D Fw' D2 3Uw2 Fw2 L' 3Rw' B D' R2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 U' R' U 3Rw2 R F2 U2 3Rw 3Uw' Uw' Bw D2 Dw Rw 3Rw2 Dw 3Fw' L Fw' 3Rw' F' R2 L' Fw Bw U 3Fw

5. 3Fw2 Lw2 Bw Uw' 3Rw' Lw' Fw 3Fw Rw' Fw 3Rw2 3Fw2 F D2 3Uw2 L2 Dw Bw' Uw R2 Lw' 3Rw 3Uw Uw' B2 D Bw F2 3Uw' U' Uw' Rw' B2 D' Dw' 3Uw' Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 L' 3Uw 3Rw2 Bw2 U2 3Fw L' 3Fw2 Lw' U' L 3Rw R' B Lw' Dw R Fw2 D Bw U 3Fw Bw L F' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Uw2 R L' Uw2 3Fw B2 D' Dw Rw2 Uw2 D' R' Uw' Fw2

6. Rw2 Dw 3Uw' Fw2 3Fw U 3Uw2 B U2 R' 3Fw' D2 B2 Dw2 F U' D2 F' L' B' Bw' U B Uw 3Fw' B Uw2 Bw Rw' R 3Fw' Lw Rw2 3Rw D 3Rw Dw' F 3Rw' B 3Rw Fw' B' 3Rw' 3Fw' R' B2 Uw2 Bw D U' Fw2 F' L Dw2 Lw' 3Rw2 Dw' Lw 3Uw' R L' Rw Fw' Rw2 3Fw Rw' 3Fw 3Uw' Uw' Lw F Dw2 Fw2 U 3Fw2 Bw' Rw' Fw2 Bw

7. F' Dw Uw2 D2 B 3Uw2 Fw2 D' Dw F Dw L 3Fw' Uw Bw2 Lw' D' 3Fw' Lw Fw 3Uw' Rw 3Uw2 3Fw Lw 3Fw2 R Dw2 Rw 3Rw F 3Uw 3Fw' 3Rw2 Fw' 3Rw' D U' Uw' Rw 3Rw' D 3Uw2 F' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Fw2 F 3Rw' Uw2 Fw2 L' 3Uw2 Uw' Dw Fw' Bw' F2 3Rw' Fw Uw 3Fw Lw2 F2 Dw' U B' 3Rw D' Lw' Bw' 3Fw B' Lw' L' 3Rw Bw' R B

8. D2 Dw2 Fw' Lw 3Uw2 D2 Dw2 B Uw Fw2 Uw U2 3Uw2 Rw Fw' 3Fw2 R2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw' L R2 3Rw Uw' Dw R2 3Rw2 F L2 3Rw2 Lw F2 L 3Rw' Fw2 3Fw Lw2 B Rw' 3Uw2 F2 3Rw' U2 Bw U' Rw' D Fw' Bw2 B' D Rw2 U' 3Rw2 Dw' U2 3Uw' D' F Fw2 Bw' Uw L2 Lw' Fw2 Dw R' 3Rw' L Lw2 Uw2 3Rw' Dw2 D Bw F Fw B L 3Rw

9. B D U2 F R' 3Fw2 D2 R2 Rw2 D' F' Rw D2 Uw' Lw2 3Fw' F Dw2 D Fw' L' Uw B Fw2 3Rw 3Fw2 3Rw' Fw' Dw U2 3Fw2 3Rw R2 D L Dw D2 3Uw' U2 F Lw' 3Rw Dw B' U F' Dw' 3Uw2 R Dw Lw2 3Rw2 Rw B' U R' Bw' R' B' 3Rw Rw' Uw2 3Rw L Lw2 F2 U D Rw 3Uw2 U R B2 Rw' Bw Uw' B 3Uw2 Bw L2

10. F2 3Fw 3Uw Fw Rw2 Fw' Bw2 Dw2 Lw' L Bw2 Fw' D 3Uw B2 Uw' Bw 3Uw' 3Rw B Uw' L2 3Fw2 D2 F' 3Uw U' Fw Bw Rw2 Uw Dw D F2 Bw' Uw' Rw' R F U2 Bw' B2 F2 D' Fw' Lw' D F2 Dw' Rw2 L' Bw2 3Fw2 Rw' B2 L2 D B U2 3Uw R' Bw Fw' Rw B Fw2 3Uw' L' Fw D2 3Uw2 B2 D Fw R' L Fw2 3Rw2 B2 Lw'

11. F2 Lw 3Uw2 B' 3Rw Lw2 Fw2 3Fw U' 3Uw' L' Rw2 U2 Uw' R2 3Rw Uw' Dw' B' Uw' Bw2 B' F2 D L R2 3Uw2 D 3Fw' R' Rw Dw2 L' Uw' 3Rw D' F R2 B2 F' 3Rw' Fw2 Dw 3Rw D Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 U' Lw2 Bw' Rw Dw' Bw F Lw2 R2 Dw2 3Fw' Lw2 3Fw' Bw' Dw' L Bw' D Bw' B' D2 Lw' B2 Fw2 U Dw Bw2 Dw' Rw' 3Uw D2 Bw'

12. Lw2 R2 Rw' D' R' U' Uw2 D' 3Rw D2 Uw' B' L2 Rw2 U Fw2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 B Lw B' 3Uw2 R2 F L Dw Bw D 3Rw2 3Fw L2 3Fw' 3Rw' L' Bw' Fw2 Lw R L' 3Uw2 3Fw2 U2 D' Rw Fw Lw2 U' Bw2 U' Rw R2 U 3Uw2 Fw2 Rw B Uw2 L' Lw B2 U' 3Uw B L Dw' U2 3Fw' Dw' B' Uw F2 3Rw' B2 Bw F Fw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Uw





Spoiler: Round 20 7x7 Scrambles



1. 3Lw2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Dw2 Fw Bw L2 Bw' 3Rw 3Dw 3Fw F' 3Rw Rw' 3Bw2 3Dw' Dw' Fw2 3Fw D' B' D2 L 3Uw Dw' F R' 3Uw' U 3Fw Uw' 3Bw' Bw' 3Lw 3Bw2 Uw2 R2 3Dw2 F D' 3Rw2 3Lw Bw Lw' 3Lw R 3Dw2 3Rw' F 3Uw2 U2 L2 F2 3Fw 3Rw2 F' 3Uw' L' Uw2 Fw Uw2 Dw2 3Bw2 Rw' U2 F2 Uw2 D' B' Uw' 3Uw' L U2 D2 Dw' F2 L' B' 3Dw2 3Fw2 L2 3Bw2 D Fw' U2 Rw D 3Fw2 F' L' 3Uw2 3Bw' Rw2 U' L R2 Dw2 U2 3Uw2 3Fw2

2. Dw2 Bw B Uw2 D 3Dw' Fw D Bw2 U 3Lw B R2 3Bw' 3Lw L U' 3Lw2 Dw 3Dw 3Bw2 3Uw2 B' Uw 3Uw 3Rw Bw' D' 3Lw2 D2 3Uw2 3Fw 3Lw2 F Fw' 3Uw D2 3Fw Fw' 3Lw D2 Fw2 3Uw' L U2 Bw 3Rw' R' 3Fw F Dw' 3Dw' Bw2 Rw' Dw Bw2 Uw2 3Rw' Dw' Rw2 Fw' 3Dw' D2 F D F 3Lw 3Dw' Dw Lw' 3Fw Fw 3Uw2 L 3Rw' U2 Rw Fw' 3Lw2 3Dw' Uw Fw2 Bw' 3Lw' B2 Fw Uw' U' Fw2 F2 3Fw Lw Rw' U' D2 Lw' 3Bw' 3Dw Dw2 3Rw2

3. B' 3Uw2 3Dw Uw U2 L' F' Fw 3Lw 3Rw' Uw Rw2 L2 3Fw' B' 3Rw Dw' Uw Rw2 F Dw R2 3Lw2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Bw R2 Bw2 Dw Lw' Dw2 F' D Fw' 3Dw2 B' R' 3Rw2 Rw U 3Fw' 3Rw' R2 Dw 3Bw' Lw B 3Fw2 3Lw U2 3Bw' 3Fw' U 3Uw R Rw Lw Bw' D2 3Uw Rw 3Uw' Dw D2 L 3Lw2 Rw2 U Uw' Rw2 L' 3Bw B U2 3Fw2 Lw' R2 Dw2 Rw 3Fw Lw2 Dw2 3Dw' 3Lw Bw' Dw2 R2 B Dw2 Fw 3Uw 3Fw2 F2 Bw Rw' Lw B' 3Fw' Bw Dw'

4. 3Lw2 3Dw 3Bw' Dw2 U2 R U2 3Fw Dw F Uw' 3Fw' Dw2 F Fw' 3Uw Lw 3Bw Dw Rw' Bw' Lw' Dw D U' Fw' L2 3Fw' U 3Uw' 3Dw D' Bw' Fw U B 3Dw 3Uw' Bw' 3Bw2 3Lw 3Uw' 3Fw2 Bw2 3Uw Bw' R' Lw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 F' Rw2 L2 3Dw' F' Dw' Fw Uw2 Bw 3Dw 3Uw Dw' 3Rw Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Dw' Uw Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Bw' 3Fw Rw' 3Fw' F' Rw2 R2 3Rw 3Fw2 B' Uw' D2 3Rw2 3Fw 3Dw2 F 3Fw 3Lw B 3Lw' D U 3Fw2 Lw' 3Dw' Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw' L

5. 3Fw' Bw2 U Lw2 Uw' Dw 3Uw' L2 Bw Lw' 3Bw' R Rw2 Uw 3Uw' D' Bw Rw2 3Uw2 U2 Lw' 3Lw' R' Uw2 Fw2 B R2 3Lw2 U2 3Lw' U 3Uw' Bw Dw 3Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw D' Dw 3Uw F 3Dw 3Fw' Dw 3Dw R2 F2 Bw Uw' D 3Fw' 3Dw2 Lw' D' 3Lw' Rw' R2 U' Lw 3Fw' L' Bw 3Uw' 3Fw2 F' Dw 3Uw' F' L' 3Bw 3Lw2 3Bw2 3Rw Lw F' Lw Rw 3Uw2 R Fw' Dw' B' Dw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 Fw2 Bw' Uw' U 3Fw 3Uw2 3Lw2 B Fw2 3Lw' Lw2 L Bw' 3Bw' 3Lw2

6. R 3Lw F' 3Bw' L 3Lw Bw2 Fw D' 3Lw2 3Uw2 U Dw B2 F Lw' U2 3Lw D Bw2 D' B2 L' Lw' F' Uw2 3Dw Dw' R2 3Rw' F' D2 3Fw Dw' L 3Uw' Bw 3Bw B 3Fw' 3Rw2 L2 3Uw' 3Rw 3Uw2 R2 F U 3Uw Lw Dw2 Bw2 3Uw2 Lw 3Bw 3Dw' Uw' 3Lw2 3Bw 3Uw' Fw2 Bw R' Bw' 3Fw' 3Uw D B2 L2 Bw Lw Fw2 Bw2 3Bw' 3Dw' U' D' Fw' Bw2 Lw' Rw Bw' Dw' Bw' D' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Lw2 Uw 3Lw Dw 3Bw Rw' 3Bw' U' 3Rw' L2 3Dw 3Lw' 3Fw

7. Lw2 3Rw2 3Dw2 Lw' 3Rw 3Uw2 3Fw R L2 3Rw' Bw2 3Lw' 3Bw D' Bw Fw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 L2 D Dw2 L2 Dw2 R L' Bw' Lw' 3Bw Dw 3Dw' Uw 3Uw' 3Bw' 3Lw F Dw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Bw Uw Rw 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Bw' L' 3Uw' 3Dw2 3Lw B' D2 R2 Uw B' D2 Bw' Rw Lw L2 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Uw' R' 3Uw2 D Rw' Dw 3Fw' U2 Lw 3Dw' Dw 3Uw L' Fw2 U2 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Dw2 F' L 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 Lw' 3Dw' R' 3Rw 3Fw' 3Lw D 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 Fw2 3Dw' Uw Bw 3Uw' D2 B

8. 3Lw' L' 3Dw F' Fw' Uw F' Bw' L2 R F' Fw2 3Bw' 3Fw 3Uw F' Rw2 B 3Rw L Uw L2 B2 3Dw Uw' R2 D Rw' F' Lw2 Bw R2 L U2 L2 3Rw' U Lw' Fw' L' Uw L' 3Lw2 F U2 B2 3Fw2 D' Uw2 B Bw2 3Rw' Lw' U2 Lw 3Uw2 R Lw' 3Fw' Bw 3Bw2 R' 3Lw 3Uw Lw' 3Fw' L2 D2 B U2 Lw R 3Lw Dw F' 3Lw2 L Lw Rw' 3Rw Bw Uw' Bw 3Bw2 3Dw' F' D2 Rw Fw' 3Bw2 D2 U' Uw L2 F2 Rw2 L2 3Rw Uw' 3Dw2

9. L' 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Rw F 3Rw Uw2 L' B2 3Uw2 Bw' F' L' U2 Dw' Uw 3Lw 3Dw F2 3Dw' 3Bw2 Dw2 3Dw' Fw' 3Uw Lw' F' 3Rw2 3Fw' D' Uw U' F Uw' L2 D2 Rw' F2 Uw2 Rw' 3Dw R' Uw F2 3Rw' F D' 3Uw' 3Dw' L2 3Dw' U F' 3Uw' 3Lw B 3Lw' Rw B2 L2 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Dw' Lw2 3Lw 3Dw D' 3Bw U' R' 3Fw F D' F Lw' Fw' 3Fw Uw 3Bw B' R2 Bw2 U 3Dw' Uw' D2 3Uw' R2 3Dw Lw D' R' U 3Dw' B2 3Bw' 3Lw B' R B'

10. 3Rw Lw 3Uw 3Rw L 3Lw2 3Fw B' Uw 3Fw' B2 Uw2 F2 R' Dw' U' Lw2 Dw D B Uw' R' U2 L2 Rw2 B L' Dw' Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw' 3Bw' 3Uw' Bw2 L R F' Rw 3Fw2 Uw' Lw2 D2 Lw' D' Bw D U Bw2 D2 3Bw Uw R' F2 3Rw' L2 F Uw' B Uw' Bw' 3Uw2 3Rw' D' Lw Bw2 3Bw' L2 3Lw Fw' 3Lw' L 3Fw Dw' R2 3Fw' Dw L' D' Uw2 3Lw' Rw Lw F 3Uw' R2 3Lw2 D B2 Dw U 3Uw Fw' 3Rw 3Uw' Uw2 R' L2 D' Fw

11. Rw Fw L2 Lw' Bw 3Dw2 R' 3Fw2 3Bw' Rw U B U' 3Rw' Lw' U' 3Dw' R U Dw' D F2 Fw' D2 3Uw 3Fw Uw' Lw Fw2 3Dw Lw' Rw2 L Fw' 3Rw U Fw B 3Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw Fw2 3Lw2 3Rw' Uw' R2 3Bw2 B' 3Lw Fw2 Rw 3Bw2 F' 3Uw Dw' Fw' Rw' Uw2 Dw2 3Uw' B2 3Fw' Dw2 B Rw 3Dw2 3Uw2 Dw' U' 3Fw2 Lw 3Bw' 3Rw2 B' R' Lw' 3Fw2 3Bw 3Lw2 Uw2 3Rw' Fw2 Uw B2 D Rw2 3Uw2 R U' F2 3Bw' 3Rw R' Dw 3Uw' Fw' F Dw2 Uw2 D2

12. 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 Dw2 L B 3Uw Uw2 Dw2 3Rw' Uw B' 3Fw' 3Uw' B Uw2 3Bw' U' 3Uw' Bw' 3Rw B D2 Dw R' Dw2 3Rw Rw U Uw Bw' R Fw' 3Lw2 Uw D2 F 3Bw2 3Dw U F2 3Rw L2 Bw2 Rw 3Fw 3Uw Dw2 3Fw2 Dw 3Rw Bw 3Bw L2 Uw2 U2 3Rw' Dw' D F' L 3Lw R Bw2 3Bw' Fw B Uw' Lw Fw B' 3Fw' Uw2 Fw' 3Bw' 3Uw2 Fw 3Rw Bw Lw2 3Lw2 L' U2 3Uw 3Lw2 3Fw2 D' Lw Rw' U2 3Rw Fw Dw2 3Bw2 Rw 3Uw 3Dw2 3Lw2 Rw2 Bw'





Spoiler: Round 21 7x7 Scrambles



1. 3Uw Bw D 3Rw D2 B2 Fw' Dw2 D2 Bw' 3Lw' R' U' R L2 3Fw B2 Dw2 Rw2 U2 3Rw' Uw' 3Fw' R' 3Dw L Lw2 Rw Fw 3Uw2 F D 3Lw2 3Bw2 D2 Fw2 3Fw 3Lw' R2 Dw' Lw' D 3Uw U' Uw' 3Bw2 Lw 3Lw2 3Rw Fw' B Uw 3Fw Lw Fw 3Rw' Fw 3Dw2 R' L2 Bw Dw' Fw2 3Fw' Lw' Dw2 3Fw 3Bw' R' 3Uw' D Bw' B2 3Fw Lw' 3Bw' Dw Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 3Lw2 U' Uw' 3Bw' U2 Rw' B2 3Lw2 Dw2 3Bw' D2 F2 L' 3Dw Fw' L' 3Uw' F Lw' F

2. 3Dw F2 3Lw F' Rw' Bw 3Lw2 Uw2 3Lw2 Bw' Fw' 3Uw' U R' 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Lw' Uw 3Rw' F' Rw F' Lw' 3Bw2 3Rw Uw2 3Fw R2 Rw' Uw2 D2 3Uw' F2 Bw Uw 3Rw' B' 3Rw2 3Uw' Dw' 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Fw2 L2 Bw2 3Bw 3Uw2 R' Fw' F2 D F 3Dw Uw 3Fw Fw' Rw' 3Rw2 Uw R2 Dw' B' 3Lw 3Dw2 3Uw' R' Uw2 Bw 3Bw Uw' L' Dw2 Uw2 3Lw L 3Rw2 R' 3Bw2 D2 Dw Lw2 Bw Lw' D' 3Uw' 3Lw' Uw2 R 3Bw Rw2 D2 Bw2 B F2 3Fw L' 3Fw2 Bw' B2 L2

3. B2 L Bw' Rw' 3Lw2 Bw2 R2 3Fw2 3Uw' R2 Fw2 Rw' U L2 3Uw2 D 3Dw' 3Fw F2 Lw Bw Uw' U' Fw2 Lw' R' D' 3Bw2 U 3Uw Uw' B2 3Uw' 3Fw Dw' Lw 3Uw' D 3Lw2 B 3Fw Dw2 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Rw' D2 3Lw' B2 Fw2 3Lw Fw2 3Uw' Rw Lw R 3Bw2 F' 3Uw Rw B 3Dw2 3Bw2 U' R Rw L D 3Dw' Uw2 Bw B Dw2 3Dw2 U2 F 3Lw2 3Fw' Uw 3Uw B' D B2 3Uw' L' R D' 3Uw2 Uw Rw2 3Bw 3Rw 3Dw Bw Lw' L R Uw Rw2 D F

4. 3Rw 3Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw2 R' L Lw B2 3Rw2 3Dw' B Bw2 3Lw2 Dw 3Lw2 3Bw' F L' Bw' Fw' 3Fw' D R' U' R' 3Dw2 F Rw' D2 3Uw2 3Dw2 Dw 3Fw' Lw' Uw2 3Lw' 3Dw B2 3Fw Rw D' 3Lw2 Rw2 U 3Bw' Dw 3Bw' L2 U 3Uw 3Lw' Dw' 3Uw Fw' 3Bw Dw2 D F Bw2 Uw Lw 3Bw U' Lw 3Lw' D2 F' 3Uw2 F' 3Uw2 Fw Rw 3Bw' 3Uw2 Bw' Fw 3Rw2 F' 3Uw 3Bw 3Lw 3Dw 3Rw2 R2 Rw2 Lw' Uw' U2 3Dw2 Fw2 R2 B 3Dw D2 L U 3Dw' Uw' F'

5. R2 3Uw B' 3Bw' L Lw' Bw 3Uw' 3Lw2 F Dw D2 3Lw2 3Uw Fw2 Dw Uw 3Fw' 3Dw' U Lw' D 3Fw2 3Lw Dw' Uw' U B' R' L' 3Bw' Uw2 F' Uw2 3Uw' 3Dw' 3Rw 3Bw' B2 U Lw' 3Dw' F' L' F2 Uw2 F' Bw' Fw L2 D2 3Lw' 3Bw' D' 3Fw' 3Bw2 R' Dw2 Rw Fw2 Bw2 U 3Bw Rw 3Lw Lw' 3Bw' U Dw2 3Fw 3Dw' Lw 3Uw2 Fw D Uw2 3Fw2 Fw2 3Bw' D' F' 3Fw D' 3Uw L2 D Lw F L' 3Lw Fw' Rw2 3Fw Rw 3Fw2 R2 D2 3Fw2 3Lw Bw2

6. 3Fw Uw' F B' D2 Fw 3Lw2 3Uw2 Lw 3Rw2 Fw Lw2 3Fw2 B 3Dw Dw' Fw2 U Bw Fw' D2 Fw 3Rw2 Bw' B Fw Rw2 B' D2 U2 Lw R Fw' Bw2 3Fw Dw2 3Lw' Rw2 U' L 3Lw 3Fw Uw2 3Rw' 3Dw' Bw 3Fw Lw' Bw' 3Lw U' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 3Fw U2 Uw' Lw2 F2 Rw' 3Uw2 Fw Rw Fw Bw' 3Uw' 3Dw F Fw2 R' Uw B 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Rw B' L 3Uw' R D2 F' 3Lw' Dw' D2 U2 F 3Uw 3Dw Bw2 D Dw' L' 3Dw' R2 3Bw' 3Uw 3Rw2 Fw U2

7. 3Bw' D2 Dw2 3Bw' 3Rw 3Dw2 3Uw' Lw2 D2 3Rw' Rw2 U' D Lw' Fw' 3Lw L2 3Dw' 3Lw D2 3Bw Lw L' 3Uw' 3Lw U' Dw2 D2 3Rw' Rw' B2 Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw' Lw2 3Rw Dw B' F Rw Lw' 3Rw 3Uw' B L 3Rw' Rw' B2 R' 3Fw Fw Dw Lw 3Dw' 3Lw 3Bw2 Dw' L R' Rw2 F2 R Fw2 3Fw2 U' R2 Fw2 3Bw' 3Rw B' 3Dw2 Uw' 3Rw2 Lw 3Bw2 Rw' 3Fw' Uw2 3Dw' Bw2 B2 3Rw Lw 3Dw U2 Rw 3Bw2 3Fw' F Uw' Fw' D' 3Fw2 3Rw' Rw2 3Uw' 3Dw Bw' 3Lw' 3Fw'

8. U Lw2 B Uw' Dw2 D' R 3Bw 3Dw' Fw2 3Lw 3Fw2 Dw' 3Rw2 Lw Dw2 Lw' 3Fw Dw' L Uw' B2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw Bw 3Rw B2 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Bw' Bw D2 Uw B F2 U B2 3Fw' D' Fw' 3Rw' R' 3Bw2 Rw2 Bw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 Lw Uw' 3Lw2 R F' Uw' R2 B2 U2 Lw F' Fw2 Lw B' Rw R2 Fw' 3Bw U R' U F' Uw' 3Bw Fw' 3Rw Lw' 3Uw' Dw2 3Fw' Lw Dw2 Bw2 R' Dw2 3Bw D' L Bw2 Fw' 3Fw' R2 U 3Uw2 Lw' B2 Lw Bw 3Dw Bw2 3Dw2 B

9. R2 3Lw' U2 Bw' 3Dw' Dw Uw' 3Fw 3Bw' Rw' 3Dw Dw' Rw Fw Rw2 R2 Dw' D' Fw2 F' B 3Lw2 D2 Rw' 3Rw 3Lw 3Uw' Uw U' B2 Rw 3Dw 3Fw Uw2 D' Lw Bw2 3Bw Fw2 3Dw 3Fw R' D Fw' Rw 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Lw' Fw' Rw' Fw Uw' B' 3Rw L' 3Dw2 Lw2 3Lw2 3Dw' D R2 D' 3Bw 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw' 3Rw2 D2 3Lw' Lw Dw' Rw R' L 3Fw Bw 3Uw' 3Dw2 Dw F2 R' 3Uw2 F' R D2 3Fw2 U2 3Uw' L2 3Dw' B Rw Bw' 3Dw2 D' 3Bw2 3Lw2 F2 3Lw

10. F Dw' Uw D' 3Bw 3Dw D 3Fw' Uw' Lw2 Uw' F' Lw2 Rw2 3Uw 3Lw' B Fw D' 3Lw 3Bw' 3Dw 3Lw2 R2 3Uw 3Dw' Rw L Lw2 B 3Uw' Lw' F2 3Dw' B Uw2 Lw Fw2 L 3Dw2 Rw' R Uw' L2 F2 3Uw 3Bw 3Lw 3Fw' Rw F' Uw' Rw 3Fw2 3Dw 3Bw U Uw2 R2 Bw' Lw' 3Bw2 Dw' 3Bw B2 Lw' F2 3Bw2 Lw2 L2 3Rw 3Bw F D2 U' R2 D F2 Dw' 3Lw2 U2 R2 Lw' 3Lw2 F U Bw' U2 Dw Uw' R' L Rw' F2 3Lw2 3Dw U' 3Bw2 U 3Rw

11. 3Bw' Uw' U' Dw' F 3Uw' Fw2 B2 R Fw U Bw' 3Uw 3Rw Fw2 3Fw' Rw Dw Fw Rw D Fw2 3Fw2 Rw Bw L' 3Bw' Dw' 3Uw' Fw2 Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw D 3Dw Rw2 3Fw D' Uw' B2 Dw' 3Dw' Rw' 3Uw Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 3Lw Fw D' 3Rw2 L 3Bw' D2 Rw Fw' 3Dw' 3Bw Bw2 U2 R2 3Rw' Dw' Fw' 3Bw' Bw2 3Fw2 R2 3Rw2 3Lw2 Lw Fw' F' 3Fw' Lw' 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Lw2 L2 Lw B Dw L' Lw' Fw' F2 3Lw2 3Uw' D2 F 3Rw 3Lw' Lw Uw 3Dw2 L' 3Rw 3Uw' Bw'

12. 3Fw Bw Dw U' 3Rw2 3Lw L2 R2 Lw 3Bw Uw2 U' L2 3Fw' 3Rw Rw' 3Dw 3Rw Lw' Dw' 3Rw2 Dw2 D2 Lw 3Dw2 3Rw B2 U B' 3Bw L2 Bw2 Lw2 R Uw' Rw U Uw 3Uw' 3Bw' Lw' B2 3Rw Dw2 Fw2 Bw Uw2 Dw 3Rw Lw' 3Bw2 3Rw' Uw' Rw2 R 3Uw Bw' Lw' Dw2 Rw' R2 Lw2 Dw 3Fw 3Lw2 Bw2 B' 3Fw Lw Bw' B 3Fw2 3Rw' F 3Lw' R2 Dw' 3Dw' 3Bw D 3Bw2 3Rw' Lw Fw Rw Fw' 3Dw 3Rw R U' B' L2 Dw 3Rw2 3Fw Dw Lw Bw2 Fw 3Lw2




Round 20 and 21 will most likely end on (July 6th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week. I am really sorry about forgetting to post the result and new scrambles this last week. I have posted scrambles for this week and next due to the lateness of this weeks scrambles, meaning you should have plenty of time to do both weeks worth of scrambles.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 9, 2018)

So after thinking this over (Posting new scrambles and results that is), I deiced that I will be posting new scrambles for this thread every week on Saturdays. I am doing this because with trying to do this thread and all the others on the same day (which has been mostly Fridays) it takes about 1 hour or so to enter all the results and info, so I would like to now have every day with a different event. Thanks


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey all. I have been ridiculously these last several weeks and I have forgotten to update the race threads. I do sincerely apologize for that and I will try to be better at updating the race threads starting next week.

With that all being said, if someone would not mind posting new scrambles for this week, that would be greatly appreciated. If you do not want to worry about the previous results from the past weeks, I will update that next week after I get back from Nationals. I will take back over next week, but since I have a lot going on these next couple of days (not least because I need to pack and leave on Wednesday for Nats), if someone is interested in competing in this race thread and would like to post new scrambles that would be great. Thank you all for being patient and I do again apologize for falling behind on this thread.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

Since there are no new entry's I will start afresh now with Round 22, so with out further ado, here are Round 22 scrambles.


Spoiler: Round 22 6x6 scrambles



1. Fw' R' 3Rw2 Fw2 D2 Lw B2 Uw2 F2 R' Uw Rw 3Rw 3Uw' L' Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 Uw2 Lw L U2 B U2 Uw' 3Uw' F 3Uw Rw2 L' 3Uw2 3Fw Fw 3Uw D Uw' Lw' F' Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 F2 L Bw2 B' Dw2 D Rw' B L' B2 Fw2 U2 R2 L Lw' F Uw2 D' 3Uw2 Lw Uw' Lw2 3Fw2 D2 U2 3Fw' Uw2 R2 F' 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw2 Fw2 Bw' Rw2 3Fw Fw' Lw' Uw

2. Dw 3Fw Rw B2 F' D2 Lw2 Bw' U' 3Fw2 U' Uw2 F2 R2 3Uw' Fw2 Uw' B 3Rw2 Dw2 3Rw R D2 L2 3Rw Rw' B' 3Fw' Lw 3Rw2 D' Bw 3Uw' Uw 3Rw 3Uw' Dw' R' 3Rw2 Bw2 U' Uw2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw Rw' 3Uw2 B Fw 3Uw2 F' R' Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw2 L2 Dw' D2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 3Rw' R' F2 Rw2 3Uw2 B2 3Rw' F 3Uw2 Fw' Rw' L2 D' Fw2 3Uw Bw' 3Uw F

3. D2 Dw R2 Uw 3Rw' Rw' Dw L' Bw Lw D' Uw Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 D2 Fw L2 Bw Uw F L B' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Uw F 3Fw2 B 3Uw 3Fw' B' Lw 3Fw2 Bw D2 3Fw F' 3Uw D Lw Bw' B Uw' Lw' Fw2 Bw2 Dw 3Rw B2 3Fw2 D' Bw' B2 U' 3Uw B' Uw2 Rw2 B Rw2 Fw Lw2 Fw 3Uw U2 Lw D2 Fw' Dw2 B' 3Uw2 U' Dw' F2 Uw' Rw' R Bw 3Rw

4. R' 3Uw2 L' 3Fw Lw2 Bw2 R' L Lw' F2 Fw Lw2 Fw 3Rw' F2 Fw' Dw2 3Fw Dw U Uw Lw Rw' Bw2 3Uw R Dw D' Lw' B Rw2 Bw' L' U B2 Uw F2 U L' B2 F2 U' 3Fw' F' Fw' U2 F2 Fw2 3Rw L D Rw2 B2 Bw R2 3Fw2 D' B2 Rw 3Fw' D2 Fw' U' Fw' R' B2 R D' Lw' Dw' 3Fw2 U D' 3Rw D2 R D2 3Fw' L 3Rw'

5. 3Rw2 3Uw2 D2 F Fw2 3Rw2 Uw2 D L' U' B Rw2 Uw2 3Rw Bw2 L2 U L' 3Uw Bw Rw' F' L' B Bw' Rw2 Bw 3Fw2 Rw' F2 3Uw Lw2 U' Uw 3Fw F' Uw2 Rw' Dw' U' 3Uw Fw' R2 3Uw' U2 Fw' B' D2 Uw2 F Dw Uw2 B' Bw Dw2 Bw' 3Rw2 Uw U' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw B' Dw D' U2 L Rw' R' U Lw2 3Fw Rw' 3Fw F Dw2 Rw' D

6. 3Rw U' Rw2 L2 3Rw2 U' L2 3Uw' Lw R L 3Rw 3Fw2 U R2 Rw' Dw2 Fw' F' D' 3Rw' L 3Uw2 L2 D2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw' Rw2 3Rw' Dw' Bw' F' B 3Fw2 Dw2 3Uw' Lw2 3Fw' L 3Fw' Bw L 3Uw' Lw U' D2 R2 Dw L2 Uw Bw2 3Fw2 L' Rw R' 3Rw' Bw D 3Uw2 U2 Rw Bw2 Fw R2 3Fw F' Dw2 Uw 3Uw 3Fw' Bw Uw2 R' Lw2 Dw Bw' L' Bw 3Uw

7. Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 B2 3Rw F' Lw 3Rw' F Dw' Uw 3Rw Dw F 3Fw' Bw2 B2 3Rw B Dw2 3Uw2 Bw' F' U' 3Fw' Bw2 U' Uw2 B 3Fw2 R Uw' Lw2 U Bw' L2 Fw2 F' L2 Uw2 3Uw 3Fw' L' U' 3Fw' F' 3Uw' Uw2 3Fw L 3Rw' Lw' F' B 3Fw2 Uw' L D' F Bw 3Fw D Uw' Fw Bw Uw 3Fw L2 3Uw Rw2 L2 B' Uw2 Fw D B 3Rw' R2 3Uw B'

8. R F2 Fw' 3Uw' F' Fw' Uw B2 U' Dw 3Rw2 Uw' Fw' B R Uw Fw2 B L 3Uw R2 3Uw F Uw R2 Lw U' 3Fw2 F2 3Uw' Lw2 L R2 Dw2 3Uw U2 Bw Dw Rw 3Fw' U Rw Fw2 B 3Uw' L Lw B2 L Rw2 3Fw2 Uw Dw' F R2 Dw Rw 3Fw' 3Uw' Uw2 Lw2 3Rw' R' L 3Uw Bw B' Dw' Fw2 R2 F' Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw' Rw' U' R 3Uw2 B2 L

9. Bw L' D' Rw' 3Fw' Uw' Rw F Bw2 Rw' 3Fw' L' 3Uw2 Fw' U2 3Uw2 Uw B' 3Uw' F R B' 3Rw' Rw' U' 3Fw' F 3Uw Dw2 3Rw Lw2 Rw 3Fw2 U 3Uw' D 3Rw2 L2 3Uw Fw2 F2 Bw Dw Lw R' B' L' Fw Dw2 L' 3Uw2 B2 F' Uw L Fw' F2 Dw' Lw2 D 3Uw' 3Rw Uw Fw2 Lw' 3Fw' Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw' U2 B' U2 3Fw2 L 3Rw' R' Uw Rw' U Uw'

10. Lw2 Rw' L2 Bw2 Rw 3Uw' Dw2 Rw Uw' Fw' F B2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' B Bw U' Fw2 Uw' F2 3Fw' Bw 3Uw2 U R B2 Bw2 D Fw Rw' Lw' Dw2 L' F' 3Uw' Dw' R2 B' Dw D' B2 Lw2 Bw' R2 Rw' Bw Dw2 F2 3Uw Lw' 3Uw2 U' Dw B2 Fw2 Uw2 3Rw D Rw' Dw Rw2 D' Bw' R' U2 Uw' 3Uw Bw2 Uw Lw2 Dw' Uw R2 F Lw B F' Rw2 3Rw

11. Rw' Uw' L Rw Lw2 3Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 L' Fw' Bw' D 3Fw2 U2 3Rw Bw2 Fw Lw2 D Rw D U' 3Fw Uw B 3Rw' Bw F R D2 Lw' B2 3Fw' Dw2 3Uw2 Bw' Uw' 3Rw U' Fw' Lw L' 3Fw' D L Rw 3Rw Lw2 3Fw' Bw2 U L' F B' U Dw 3Fw Bw' Dw L2 Bw' U L' Uw R' B D Fw 3Fw2 D Bw Uw2 R L U2 3Rw2 R2 B' D 3Fw

12. 3Fw2 Uw2 Dw Bw' Rw' R' 3Uw' Bw 3Rw Lw2 3Uw Fw2 B R2 3Rw 3Fw 3Rw Bw2 Dw' 3Uw Fw' R Rw2 B D' F2 Rw2 L2 Fw' Bw R2 Fw' U2 3Rw' Lw Fw2 3Fw2 B2 Rw Uw Bw R' L B2 R' Uw' Lw' 3Rw Fw2 3Fw2 D Fw Bw Lw' U' 3Uw2 Rw U 3Uw2 Rw2 D' 3Rw 3Fw2 3Rw' Rw' D 3Rw L' Uw2 U L2 F' L2 Bw L Dw' B2 3Fw' Bw2 F





Spoiler: Round 22 7x7 scrambles



1. Fw' R' 3Rw2 Fw2 D2 Lw B2 Uw2 F2 R' Uw Rw 3Rw 3Uw' L' Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 Uw2 Lw L U2 B U2 Uw' 3Uw' F 3Uw Rw2 L' 3Uw2 3Fw Fw 3Uw D Uw' Lw' F' Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 F2 L Bw2 B' Dw2 D Rw' B L' B2 Fw2 U2 R2 L Lw' F Uw2 D' 3Uw2 Lw Uw' Lw2 3Fw2 D2 U2 3Fw' Uw2 R2 F' 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw2 Fw2 Bw' Rw2 3Fw Fw' Lw' Uw
2. Dw 3Fw Rw B2 F' D2 Lw2 Bw' U' 3Fw2 U' Uw2 F2 R2 3Uw' Fw2 Uw' B 3Rw2 Dw2 3Rw R D2 L2 3Rw Rw' B' 3Fw' Lw 3Rw2 D' Bw 3Uw' Uw 3Rw 3Uw' Dw' R' 3Rw2 Bw2 U' Uw2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw Rw' 3Uw2 B Fw 3Uw2 F' R' Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw2 L2 Dw' D2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 3Rw' R' F2 Rw2 3Uw2 B2 3Rw' F 3Uw2 Fw' Rw' L2 D' Fw2 3Uw Bw' 3Uw F
3. D2 Dw R2 Uw 3Rw' Rw' Dw L' Bw Lw D' Uw Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 D2 Fw L2 Bw Uw F L B' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Uw F 3Fw2 B 3Uw 3Fw' B' Lw 3Fw2 Bw D2 3Fw F' 3Uw D Lw Bw' B Uw' Lw' Fw2 Bw2 Dw 3Rw B2 3Fw2 D' Bw' B2 U' 3Uw B' Uw2 Rw2 B Rw2 Fw Lw2 Fw 3Uw U2 Lw D2 Fw' Dw2 B' 3Uw2 U' Dw' F2 Uw' Rw' R Bw 3Rw
4. R' 3Uw2 L' 3Fw Lw2 Bw2 R' L Lw' F2 Fw Lw2 Fw 3Rw' F2 Fw' Dw2 3Fw Dw U Uw Lw Rw' Bw2 3Uw R Dw D' Lw' B Rw2 Bw' L' U B2 Uw F2 U L' B2 F2 U' 3Fw' F' Fw' U2 F2 Fw2 3Rw L D Rw2 B2 Bw R2 3Fw2 D' B2 Rw 3Fw' D2 Fw' U' Fw' R' B2 R D' Lw' Dw' 3Fw2 U D' 3Rw D2 R D2 3Fw' L 3Rw'
5. 3Rw2 3Uw2 D2 F Fw2 3Rw2 Uw2 D L' U' B Rw2 Uw2 3Rw Bw2 L2 U L' 3Uw Bw Rw' F' L' B Bw' Rw2 Bw 3Fw2 Rw' F2 3Uw Lw2 U' Uw 3Fw F' Uw2 Rw' Dw' U' 3Uw Fw' R2 3Uw' U2 Fw' B' D2 Uw2 F Dw Uw2 B' Bw Dw2 Bw' 3Rw2 Uw U' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw B' Dw D' U2 L Rw' R' U Lw2 3Fw Rw' 3Fw F Dw2 Rw' D
6. 3Rw U' Rw2 L2 3Rw2 U' L2 3Uw' Lw R L 3Rw 3Fw2 U R2 Rw' Dw2 Fw' F' D' 3Rw' L 3Uw2 L2 D2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw' Rw2 3Rw' Dw' Bw' F' B 3Fw2 Dw2 3Uw' Lw2 3Fw' L 3Fw' Bw L 3Uw' Lw U' D2 R2 Dw L2 Uw Bw2 3Fw2 L' Rw R' 3Rw' Bw D 3Uw2 U2 Rw Bw2 Fw R2 3Fw F' Dw2 Uw 3Uw 3Fw' Bw Uw2 R' Lw2 Dw Bw' L' Bw 3Uw
7. Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 B2 3Rw F' Lw 3Rw' F Dw' Uw 3Rw Dw F 3Fw' Bw2 B2 3Rw B Dw2 3Uw2 Bw' F' U' 3Fw' Bw2 U' Uw2 B 3Fw2 R Uw' Lw2 U Bw' L2 Fw2 F' L2 Uw2 3Uw 3Fw' L' U' 3Fw' F' 3Uw' Uw2 3Fw L 3Rw' Lw' F' B 3Fw2 Uw' L D' F Bw 3Fw D Uw' Fw Bw Uw 3Fw L2 3Uw Rw2 L2 B' Uw2 Fw D B 3Rw' R2 3Uw B'
8. R F2 Fw' 3Uw' F' Fw' Uw B2 U' Dw 3Rw2 Uw' Fw' B R Uw Fw2 B L 3Uw R2 3Uw F Uw R2 Lw U' 3Fw2 F2 3Uw' Lw2 L R2 Dw2 3Uw U2 Bw Dw Rw 3Fw' U Rw Fw2 B 3Uw' L Lw B2 L Rw2 3Fw2 Uw Dw' F R2 Dw Rw 3Fw' 3Uw' Uw2 Lw2 3Rw' R' L 3Uw Bw B' Dw' Fw2 R2 F' Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw' Rw' U' R 3Uw2 B2 L
9. Bw L' D' Rw' 3Fw' Uw' Rw F Bw2 Rw' 3Fw' L' 3Uw2 Fw' U2 3Uw2 Uw B' 3Uw' F R B' 3Rw' Rw' U' 3Fw' F 3Uw Dw2 3Rw Lw2 Rw 3Fw2 U 3Uw' D 3Rw2 L2 3Uw Fw2 F2 Bw Dw Lw R' B' L' Fw Dw2 L' 3Uw2 B2 F' Uw L Fw' F2 Dw' Lw2 D 3Uw' 3Rw Uw Fw2 Lw' 3Fw' Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw' U2 B' U2 3Fw2 L 3Rw' R' Uw Rw' U Uw'
10. Lw2 Rw' L2 Bw2 Rw 3Uw' Dw2 Rw Uw' Fw' F B2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' B Bw U' Fw2 Uw' F2 3Fw' Bw 3Uw2 U R B2 Bw2 D Fw Rw' Lw' Dw2 L' F' 3Uw' Dw' R2 B' Dw D' B2 Lw2 Bw' R2 Rw' Bw Dw2 F2 3Uw Lw' 3Uw2 U' Dw B2 Fw2 Uw2 3Rw D Rw' Dw Rw2 D' Bw' R' U2 Uw' 3Uw Bw2 Uw Lw2 Dw' Uw R2 F Lw B F' Rw2 3Rw
11. Rw' Uw' L Rw Lw2 3Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 L' Fw' Bw' D 3Fw2 U2 3Rw Bw2 Fw Lw2 D Rw D U' 3Fw Uw B 3Rw' Bw F R D2 Lw' B2 3Fw' Dw2 3Uw2 Bw' Uw' 3Rw U' Fw' Lw L' 3Fw' D L Rw 3Rw Lw2 3Fw' Bw2 U L' F B' U Dw 3Fw Bw' Dw L2 Bw' U L' Uw R' B D Fw 3Fw2 D Bw Uw2 R L U2 3Rw2 R2 B' D 3Fw
12. 3Fw2 Uw2 Dw Bw' Rw' R' 3Uw' Bw 3Rw Lw2 3Uw Fw2 B R2 3Rw 3Fw 3Rw Bw2 Dw' 3Uw Fw' R Rw2 B D' F2 Rw2 L2 Fw' Bw R2 Fw' U2 3Rw' Lw Fw2 3Fw2 B2 Rw Uw Bw R' L B2 R' Uw' Lw' 3Rw Fw2 3Fw2 D Fw Bw Lw' U' 3Uw2 Rw U 3Uw2 Rw2 D' 3Rw 3Fw2 3Rw' Rw' D 3Rw L' Uw2 U L2 F' L2 Bw L Dw' B2 3Fw' Bw2 F



Round 22 will end on September 7th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Since there are no new entry's I will start afresh now with Round 22, so with out further ado, here are Round 22 scrambles.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Round 22 6x6 scrambles
> ...


Seeing as there is nothing new by ways of entry's, I will leave the above scrambles for this week, and if there should be anything this week, then I will have new scrambles for next week.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 9, 2018)

6x6, sub-3 (Hoya, X-man Shadow-M)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-9
avg of 12: 3:02.442

Time List:
2:48.215, 2:47.920, (2:45.507), (3:59.572), 3:01.205, 3:15.985, 3:09.966, 3:00.025, 2:52.731, 3:02.173, 3:06.304, 3:19.897

I got a new 6x6 yesterday and my times are dropping quickly!

7x7, sub-4:30 (Hoya, Qiyi Wuji)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-10
avg of 12: 4:45.981

Time List:
4:58.074, 4:41.665, (5:20.219), 4:36.197, 5:11.459, 4:55.438, 4:48.038, 4:37.626, 4:38.731, 4:35.998, (4:05.667), 4:36.583

Bad


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 14, 2018)

Round 22 6x6
Sub 3:30
avg of 12: 3:31.34 0/3

Time List:
1. 3:21.84 
2. 3:34.58 
3. 3:36.07 
4. 3:33.40 
5. 3:27.03 
6. 3:40.70 
7. 3:21.96 
8. 3:30.69 
9. (3:51.52) 
10. 3:36.39 
11. (3:20.25) 
12. 3:30.72


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

Round 22 Results:

Race to sub 3:00 on 6x6
@Ordway Persyn *Ao12: 3:02.44* 0/3 Hopefully this week is better for you.

Race to sub 3:30 on 6x6
@cubeshepherd *Ao12: 3:31.34 0/3*

Race to sub 4:30 on 7x7
@Ordway Persyn *Ao12: 4:45.98 * 0/3 Sorry to see that this week was not great for you in getting your goal



Spoiler: Round 23 6x6 scrambles



1. L2 U Rw2 Lw 3Fw' Lw' 3Rw U' Uw2 F' 3Fw' Dw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 Uw 3Rw L B' Dw' R' 3Uw D' Lw2 Dw B R U' F Uw2 F 3Fw' U' 3Fw L' B R2 Fw' U2 Uw 3Uw' B U L R2 Bw Dw 3Uw' Bw Uw R' 3Fw' Uw L2 U2 R Bw' Lw Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 3Uw' D F' U L' Rw2 3Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 R Lw' B' R2 D' F B Rw' Uw

2. L2 3Uw' Bw Uw' B2 L' 3Rw R' Uw U' Dw Bw2 B Rw2 Lw' Fw Dw' Rw L' 3Fw Rw R' Uw2 L2 3Fw' Lw' 3Uw2 F U2 Uw Dw' 3Uw' Bw Lw Fw F2 3Fw' L' Rw Bw Lw2 Fw2 U' F' Dw' Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 F R Lw' U Fw 3Rw2 D Fw' B 3Fw' Dw2 Lw' U' Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 U' 3Uw B2 D2 Dw' 3Fw Uw Lw2 Bw U' Dw
3Fw2 Uw2 U 3Uw2 L2

3. R2 Fw' U Lw' 3Rw F2 3Uw L2 Lw' Fw D' Lw2 Bw' B 3Rw 3Uw2 D2 Rw Dw' B' F2 Fw2 3Rw Dw R' Fw2 3Uw' R2 3Uw2 Bw Fw 3Uw' Fw2 Bw' 3Uw' Fw' L 3Uw L D2 3Rw' Lw L Fw 3Uw' Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw R' Bw' 3Rw' F R2 D' 3Uw U 3Rw2 B' Dw' 3Rw2 Rw' 3Fw' Dw' Bw' R Fw2 U2 D2 F' B' R' Uw' 3Uw L Fw Bw 3Rw' 3Fw' Dw' Fw'

4. 3Uw 3Fw2 U2 3Fw L' F' U Dw L2 Fw 3Uw' 3Rw2 B Bw' 3Rw2 Dw U2 Rw Fw L2 D' Lw Rw2 R Fw Lw 3Rw R' B L Uw' Bw' Lw Bw2 Dw 3Uw F' B D2 Dw 3Fw2 Rw2 Lw' U 3Rw' 3Uw2 Uw L B2 3Rw2 F' B2 L' U2 Uw2 L Lw 3Rw D' Uw' 3Rw Fw 3Fw2 F Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw Dw U2 Rw Dw' Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw Uw' Dw2 D2 Bw' F2

5. 3Uw2 B 3Fw Lw2 Uw' B' Rw' Fw 3Rw' Dw' R' U2 D2 3Fw' Fw Dw2 F2 U2 L Bw2 R2 Uw' B' 3Uw2 U2 L2 U2 L' Fw' 3Fw Lw D' R' D2 3Fw Lw2 R2 Fw 3Uw' F2 L Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw' D' Dw' F' 3Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw' L Dw B2 Uw' 3Uw2 B2 U' Fw2 F R' Uw2 Fw 3Fw' B Uw' R2 Dw 3Rw' Fw2 R2 F' Rw Fw Lw2 R2 L' Bw

6. Uw2 3Rw' Lw' Rw' Bw L' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 U' 3Rw 3Fw D B2 Uw Bw D R' Fw2 Lw R2 3Uw' B Rw' Uw' Lw2 U' Fw' L2 D Dw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Bw' 3Rw R 3Fw 3Rw2 B2 3Fw2 L Bw D 3Rw2 Uw' Fw2 F R2 3Uw Dw2 3Fw2 F2 D2 3Uw2 Dw' Fw2 L2 Rw 3Uw Lw 3Uw F2 D' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Rw' L2 3Fw2 D B' 3Rw Lw' B' Uw2 Dw B' Uw' D B2 3Rw'

7. Fw F2 Bw 3Rw' B2 U' L Uw F R' 3Fw2 Bw Rw' L2 Fw2 D Fw2 D2 Rw' Dw 3Fw' Fw' D' U' L2 Rw2 Dw2 B2 D' F2 Rw2 U2 Dw' R' D' 3Uw2 U Dw2 F Fw2 D2 Uw' L 3Rw D Uw' 3Rw' Fw2 3Rw R' Bw' Rw2 3Fw2 U Lw' 3Rw' Uw' 3Fw 3Rw' Dw2 L Lw' Rw' 3Uw' Uw Lw 3Uw' F2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw Uw2 Rw' L2 D B 3Fw2 L Dw' 3Fw

8. B2 Fw' U Rw' D' Fw2 F' 3Rw2 R2 F2 3Rw Dw2 L F2 Uw' Bw2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Uw Rw2 3Rw' B U' 3Uw2 Uw Lw' Uw' L R2 Fw2 3Fw U2 3Fw' Rw F2 3Fw' U2 Lw' D2 B 3Uw L2 Bw2 F' Lw R2 Uw' Dw2 U' R 3Uw2 Dw' Lw2 3Uw 3Fw' Uw' 3Uw2 Lw2 U2 3Uw' Lw Bw Fw2 D R U B F2 D2 Rw2 B2 Rw F Bw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw U Fw Rw

9. R2 Lw2 3Rw Bw2 B2 U R U2 L' Uw' D B' R2 D 3Rw' D2 Rw 3Rw L B2 Dw D2 R Uw Dw2 U2 3Fw2 Lw2 3Rw F' Rw Uw Bw2 Fw' B 3Uw F2 Lw' Dw' Fw' Lw Bw D2 L2 Rw' Lw' B L B2 L2 F B' D' Rw Fw 3Uw2 Dw2 Fw U2 3Fw' Uw' Dw 3Rw2 3Uw Rw2 R L2 Dw B' R B' 3Fw2 Rw2 Uw 3Uw2 Dw R Bw2 U Fw'

10. 3Fw2 3Uw' L D2 Uw F L' 3Rw Uw Lw F2 Fw2 L2 Bw2 R L 3Fw Lw' Uw2 3Fw2 Lw Fw' Rw2 3Fw2 Dw B R' 3Fw' 3Rw2 R2 3Fw' 3Rw2 D R Bw2 3Rw R U' Uw' 3Fw' Bw2 Lw2 B' F2 3Rw 3Uw Lw Fw 3Fw' Dw' Fw2 F' Rw L F' U' 3Fw2 D 3Fw2 F2 D2 Lw2 F 3Fw D' 3Rw' Lw' B' Lw 3Rw Fw 3Rw' Lw Fw R2 Dw' R 3Uw Uw Rw2

11. Uw Fw L B R' Rw' D R F' 3Fw' D' 3Uw2 Bw2 R D2 Lw' Rw2 D2 3Rw' Fw' Bw' 3Fw' Rw2 R2 D2 B' U' L2 Fw2 Uw Lw' Rw' R2 D2 3Rw Lw2 U R2 3Rw2 B U' D 3Uw' Bw2 D R2 U' 3Rw2 R Lw2 Fw' R2 3Uw' Lw B 3Uw R 3Rw Bw L' Uw Rw2 B2 Fw 3Fw' Bw Lw2 R' Uw2 Dw2 F2 3Rw' Fw2 Bw' F2 Uw' Rw' 3Uw Lw' 3Fw2

12. D Lw' Fw' Rw2 R2 3Fw L' 3Fw' 3Uw' Dw Bw2 B2 Lw' U Bw' B2 Fw F U2 3Rw F' Dw 3Fw' 3Uw' D Bw' L2 3Uw2 Lw2 U L 3Fw2 D 3Rw2 Uw' R U' D Lw 3Uw Dw Bw' B Dw Rw' R' B Dw' B F2 3Rw L R' Fw Lw2 Rw Bw L B F L2 3Uw' Lw 3Fw2 R Lw2 F2 U Uw' 3Uw2 Lw D L2 R2 Bw D2 3Uw R' 3Uw' Bw2





Spoiler: Round 23 7x7 scrambles



1. Uw' 3Fw R2 Dw2 Uw Lw2 3Dw' 3Fw Dw Fw' Rw 3Dw2 R' F 3Rw' F2 D2 Fw2 L' 3Bw 3Dw L2 3Uw L' Uw L2 3Uw' 3Fw2 R Dw 3Dw Rw Uw Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw Uw' F Bw L Dw2 3Rw' Lw' U' 3Bw' F' Fw Bw' Dw2 R' 3Dw L 3Fw2 Rw2 F2 3Uw2 B R' 3Rw2 3Bw2 D' 3Fw2 3Lw' Rw B Bw' 3Dw2 3Bw Bw' Uw' L' Bw 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 R 3Fw Rw 3Fw' 3Rw R Fw L' Dw Rw2 D2 3Bw' U2 Uw 3Bw D' 3Rw Lw' Fw 3Lw Dw L2 B Dw

2. B2 3Lw L2 F' Bw' R' D2 L2 Uw2 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Lw Bw' B' Uw B' Uw B2 Lw2 3Rw 3Bw Rw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 B2 Rw2 D 3Bw' 3Rw Bw2 F' 3Bw R' 3Bw' L2 3Uw 3Rw' Uw2 D2 R' 3Bw F2 3Rw Dw2 Bw2 R Rw2 B2 3Uw2 3Fw D 3Bw Bw' Uw' D 3Fw' 3Bw' R' U' 3Bw 3Rw2 Bw' U2 D' Bw' 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Lw2 Bw' 3Lw' 3Uw U' F2 Dw' Lw2 Dw' B2 Rw' 3Bw' Lw B D F 3Lw' Uw2 B2 3Uw2 L' Bw2 Dw2 U2 Bw Rw' R2 Uw F Bw' D R

3. 3Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Dw Fw Bw' 3Dw' Uw' Dw' R 3Rw2 Bw F2 D Rw2 Dw' B 3Bw 3Uw2 3Fw Lw2 3Lw2 D 3Uw U2 Dw2 B2 3Rw Bw2 Rw2 3Fw2 R 3Lw' F2 Bw Lw U D' L 3Rw2 Bw' 3Rw2 R' Bw' 3Fw' 3Lw Rw2 F2 Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw' Rw 3Fw2 3Bw B Dw B2 3Fw2 R L' 3Bw' Dw2 3Fw' R' Lw' 3Dw' 3Uw2 Rw2 3Uw2 Uw2 Bw2 D 3Fw 3Rw' Bw2 3Rw' B2 Uw 3Dw U L2 Uw' Lw 3Bw2 B' 3Uw' R 3Bw2 U' 3Fw2 Fw2 F' Bw2 3Rw2 Uw' D' 3Fw Fw F2 B'

4. F Fw 3Dw2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Bw F U' Dw B2 3Lw2 Rw 3Rw Fw U 3Uw2 3Bw' 3Fw R' 3Lw F Uw' U2 Bw' L' Rw2 3Bw 3Dw2 3Fw' Rw2 L B2 3Fw 3Dw' Uw R2 3Dw' 3Uw Bw' Fw 3Fw' 3Bw' F' Uw2 Fw2 Rw B 3Rw2 Dw' 3Rw 3Dw' 3Uw2 Rw 3Lw Bw2 Fw' 3Rw 3Dw D2 3Bw' Lw R2 3Lw' 3Uw' 3Dw B2 3Rw 3Bw' 3Fw U' Uw' 3Rw2 D' 3Bw' D' Fw' Bw' Dw2 L' Dw2 3Fw B' 3Dw' L 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Bw2 Fw' F2 D' Bw Uw 3Uw2 3Lw F2 B' 3Rw Lw

5. L' Uw 3Rw U 3Rw F D' Bw' 3Rw Dw2 3Lw L' 3Dw R' 3Rw2 Dw' L' 3Bw' U L2 3Lw R' Uw Rw' F2 3Lw2 R L2 Bw 3Dw2 D' 3Fw Bw2 3Rw2 D2 3Fw2 F L2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw' R' Uw2 U2 Lw' 3Fw 3Uw2 U D 3Dw' 3Bw 3Fw Rw' 3Bw' Rw2 Lw' L' F2 R2 3Lw 3Uw2 Dw B' 3Fw' F' Uw' B' D2 3Uw F' Bw2 3Uw2 Uw 3Bw U' 3Dw 3Bw' D R2 3Dw Rw' R 3Fw' Fw Bw' L2 3Lw 3Bw2 Bw2 3Dw' Uw U Fw2 U Fw' F' L' 3Lw Bw' 3Lw'

6. R Rw2 3Uw2 Bw2 Rw 3Bw2 Fw2 Lw Uw' Lw2 3Rw' Fw U2 Dw R 3Rw' 3Fw2 Dw R2 Lw2 L 3Rw2 U2 Dw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw D 3Uw2 R 3Bw' Dw B Fw' Rw2 Fw Uw2 Fw' 3Bw' 3Fw' Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw U Rw 3Lw' U2 L 3Bw L2 3Fw' R2 L' 3Dw2 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Bw' Bw Uw2 U2 3Dw' 3Bw2 Rw' Lw Fw 3Fw2 3Lw 3Dw 3Bw2 Rw 3Lw' 3Bw' Uw L' F2 Fw' Rw Bw2 Rw2 Bw B Lw2 R' 3Dw L' 3Bw2 3Rw Dw' 3Fw' B L' D Fw 3Bw2 Lw' Rw U B2 D'

7. 3Rw2 U2 R2 Lw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Uw R Dw' Bw2 D' F 3Dw' Rw 3Uw' R' Dw' Fw' 3Uw' Rw Dw2 3Bw' U2 Bw' 3Uw2 3Lw2 R2 U2 R2 3Lw' Uw' Fw' U R2 Bw2 3Dw' Uw U2 Lw' 3Lw' L' F2 Uw2 D 3Rw Lw Rw2 3Lw 3Fw L' 3Lw2 3Dw' F B2 3Fw2 Rw' D 3Rw' Fw2 Dw Uw2 U' Lw' Rw U' R Dw 3Lw2 3Uw 3Rw' 3Bw' Uw2 Fw2 L F 3Bw2 Fw' Lw2 3Lw Uw B' Dw D2 Fw2 F2 Bw2 U' R D' Uw 3Uw' Lw' R U D2 3Rw2 Bw Rw' B

8. Rw' D2 Rw2 Uw' Lw' 3Dw Uw2 3Fw' Dw2 Lw Rw' R' 3Rw' Dw D2 F Lw2 3Dw2 3Lw' L Bw' Fw F2 U' 3Bw 3Fw Lw2 L Uw' D 3Fw2 U L2 Bw U Uw2 D' 3Uw L Bw2 U' Dw' D' R' Uw2 F R' 3Dw' 3Lw 3Bw2 3Lw2 3Fw' Bw B2 U2 Dw2 D2 3Dw 3Fw2 3Dw F R D 3Rw Bw F2 Lw' 3Lw D L F B' Dw' 3Lw2 3Rw2 Rw 3Bw' R2 Uw2 3Fw' Dw' R2 3Uw Lw' R Bw R2 3Bw Fw2 Dw' Uw' Bw L' 3Dw2 3Rw2 Dw2 U2 R' 3Rw' Bw'

9. L R' 3Bw' 3Uw 3Bw U' Lw Fw 3Fw Bw' 3Dw2 3Fw' D2 R2 3Dw Rw' 3Uw D2 3Rw 3Fw2 F Lw' Fw 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw' L Bw2 Rw 3Lw' D' 3Lw R Fw 3Fw' Rw' 3Uw' 3Bw Bw' F' 3Uw Bw Dw U L 3Rw U' R' 3Bw' U Dw' F' 3Bw2 Uw2 Lw' 3Lw' 3Dw' F' L2 3Dw2 U2 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Uw Rw2 3Fw 3Lw' 3Uw' R' 3Rw Fw Lw Uw 3Lw2 3Dw Bw' Rw2 3Bw2 F2 U 3Dw2 B 3Lw' Bw U' Uw L' 3Dw' R 3Fw2 F' Fw' Bw 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Lw 3Dw R' 3Lw'

10. D2 Rw2 Lw R 3Bw2 B' Fw' R 3Dw' Uw2 Dw2 R U' 3Rw2 3Lw F' R2 F' Rw2 Uw R' U F2 L' 3Bw2 3Dw2 Lw F Bw2 Dw L Rw2 3Bw 3Lw2 3Rw U2 Uw 3Dw' Rw' B2 Bw F' Dw' F U Bw 3Lw' F' U 3Lw L 3Dw Dw' Bw' Uw2 3Uw' F 3Uw2 3Rw' U B Uw' R2 D2 3Bw2 Bw2 F' 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Uw2 Dw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 R2 B' Fw' D F 3Rw2 3Uw F Lw F B' U D' R Fw' Uw2 3Uw' 3Bw2 R2 D' 3Fw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 L B

11. 3Lw2 Rw 3Dw 3Lw Uw2 3Bw' 3Dw2 B' Rw' 3Bw 3Uw 3Lw F2 3Lw2 L2 Dw' Rw' Bw 3Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 B 3Lw' Dw 3Bw' Fw2 3Rw R2 3Bw Dw2 U2 B2 3Lw2 Lw 3Uw2 Uw2 3Dw2 B2 F2 Bw 3Dw' Lw 3Rw2 3Bw' Bw2 B2 3Fw' 3Lw' D' Bw' Fw' 3Uw U' Lw 3Dw' R 3Fw Lw F Uw' Bw' 3Lw' B Fw2 U 3Bw2 Bw 3Lw Bw 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Fw' F Uw 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 R2 3Fw 3Rw2 Fw2 3Uw' 3Dw2 Fw' Bw' 3Dw2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw' 3Fw B2 3Dw L Dw
Bw' 3Bw2 D 3Uw B'

12. 3Rw' Uw 3Uw' B 3Uw' U Dw' L' 3Dw' Lw2 Dw' Lw' Uw' 3Uw Rw 3Lw2 F2 U' 3Lw2 Rw2 Fw 3Fw' Dw 3Lw Rw2 Bw 3Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Fw 3Rw D' U' R' F2 3Lw2 3Uw' Dw' Bw' 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Fw' B2 3Lw' Bw' 3Dw2 3Uw2 3Bw' Fw F' Bw 3Lw2 3Uw' Dw' 3Fw2 U' 3Bw2 3Lw2 Dw' F2 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Lw' L2 Fw2 R Rw 3Bw2 Uw L' 3Dw L2 3Dw2 Uw' Bw D F B Rw2 3Rw2 Dw' 3Uw' Lw 3Bw' 3Rw 3Uw2 D' Uw' 3Fw' Uw' Rw2 B2 L Dw2 Bw Uw' Lw' 3Dw'




Round 23 will most likely end on September 21st, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.



Spoiler: My 6x6 results



Round 23
Sub 3:30
avg of 12: 3:33.73 0/3

Time List:
1. 3:32.14 
2. 3:31.60 
3. 3:29.70 
4. 3:44.75 
5. 3:37.07 
6. (4:02.44) 
7. 3:33.12 
8. 3:26.67 
9. 3:35.12 
10. (3:21.52) 
11. 3:36.69 
12. 3:30.44


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 16, 2018)

6x6, sub 3:00
Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-16
avg of 12: 2:57.106

Time List:
2:45.127, 2:56.233, 3:09.366, (3:52.021), 3:02.408, 2:58.823, 3:11.926, 2:38.569, (2:33.120), 2:47.646, 2:56.364, 3:04.599

solves 8-10 are PB single and MO3. I messed up parity on the 4th solve doe to a pop.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

Round 23 Results:

Race to sub 3:00 on 6x6
@Ordway Persyn *Ao12: 2:57.10* 1/3 Great job and well done.

Race to sub 3:30 on 6x6
@cubeshepherd *Ao12: 3:33.73 0/3*



Spoiler: Round 24 scrambles



1. 3Fw2 U2 Dw' Bw 3Uw2 Bw2 D2 R D2 Rw F' L2 Uw' F 3Uw' Lw2 Fw Lw 3Fw' U Dw D Fw Dw D F 3Uw Dw2 Uw' R Fw 3Uw' Rw' Fw Dw' R' Lw Uw2 B 3Fw' L D2 R2 B' Uw' D Rw' L' B' U2 F2 D2 Fw U' 3Fw2 R2 Lw2 Rw Bw' 3Rw' D' Bw' Uw Bw F 3Uw U Fw Rw2 Bw' F 3Rw2 F Fw R B2 Lw 3Fw2 Dw2 3Rw2

2. Fw2 Bw' 3Fw R Dw' 3Fw Bw2 F' 3Rw 3Fw' Dw2 Uw2 B Bw2 Dw 3Uw L 3Fw B2 3Uw 3Fw' 3Uw' B' Uw2 Lw 3Fw' D 3Uw2 Uw2 U Fw' Lw' Bw' Rw' 3Uw' R Dw 3Rw 3Uw' U' 3Rw2 F Bw' 3Rw R2 Lw2 3Uw' U' 3Rw' F2 D2 3Fw 3Rw2 Dw' 3Rw' Fw R 3Uw' F B 3Rw Uw' 3Fw2 Dw Lw' 3Uw2 Dw2 D 3Rw' D2 U2 Bw2 Uw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw L2 Bw 3Rw' Uw

3. F2 L2 3Uw2 B2 Uw B2 3Uw' Rw' Fw2 3Rw U' D2 B Fw' 3Uw F2 3Uw' 3Rw2 F Uw' Lw' U2 F2 Lw 3Uw F' L2 3Uw' Rw D U2 R' 3Fw' U2 Dw B2 3Rw' R Rw Uw Rw Dw2 Lw L2 3Uw2 D Lw' 3Uw Lw2 R2 Rw' L2 B 3Fw2 Uw' 3Rw' L' R2 F' Dw D B2 R Fw' Uw' F' 3Uw2 F2 Bw 3Uw' B Uw Lw D2 Bw2 R' Bw2 Uw2 Bw' F

4. Dw Uw 3Rw 3Uw' Bw2 D Uw' U2 Rw L 3Uw Dw Rw' R' D' Rw2 R' F2 Fw2 Bw2 R' Rw Fw2 F Rw' 3Uw Dw2 3Rw U Fw' Bw' 3Uw2 B' 3Rw Rw F B2 3Rw' Fw D2 3Rw' Lw' 3Fw Uw2 B2 Bw2 F 3Rw 3Fw' U' F' 3Fw Rw2 U' L' 3Rw' B' Lw U R' 3Fw2 Fw Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Dw' D Fw2 U Uw Dw L' 3Rw Lw' 3Uw Bw' F 3Rw2 F' Bw

5. Lw' R2 Uw 3Uw2 D' U2 R2 Lw2 Bw 3Fw B2 R 3Rw' Rw' Uw Rw U Dw' 3Uw' F2 D2 B' Fw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw U2 3Fw L2 B' 3Fw2 U2 Uw2 R' Uw' Lw2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Bw Fw 3Rw' R2 Fw2 R' Lw' U' B2 Uw' Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw' F 3Rw' Fw Uw2 F Uw2 L Rw Dw Lw' Uw 3Fw2 B Uw2 3Uw Lw2 D' U2 Lw2 R2 F Rw F' Lw Fw2 3Fw

6. B' 3Rw2 U2 F' Uw' 3Uw2 R2 3Uw2 D2 Uw2 Rw' 3Uw2 Dw' F2 3Fw Bw' R2 3Fw Lw Fw' Uw' L' R2 Uw U' F Uw2 Rw' U2 3Rw F R2 U 3Rw2 Uw U2 Rw2 Lw R B2 Uw' F L' R' Rw2 Bw2 3Rw R' Rw2 D' 3Rw' U' 3Fw Lw' Bw' B R2 Bw L' Uw' Lw' F Fw U Uw 3Fw2 Uw2 L Bw Uw U' Dw2 Bw R' 3Rw Uw Lw2 Fw2 Rw D

7. Lw2 R Rw2 B' Dw' F' Rw' 3Fw Dw F2 U D2 F2 B2 3Uw2 3Rw' B' Rw2 L U D 3Uw R' Fw' Rw Fw' Dw' B2 L Rw' Lw F Uw2 3Fw2 U R' F' L Rw2 Fw2 Dw' R' U B' 3Fw2 L2 Lw2 Bw' B D 3Fw2 Uw L' 3Uw U 3Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw2 Dw2 R' Uw' Fw2 Lw' Rw R' 3Rw Fw Bw2 Dw' 3Fw' F' R Rw2 3Fw Bw' B2 D 3Fw' 3Rw

8. L' Lw' Fw Dw Bw' U' D Uw2 F B2 Dw Fw2 L' 3Rw2 3Fw' L' 3Rw2 B' Rw2 Fw U Fw' D L2 3Uw2 F Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 3Uw2 U' Lw B2 3Fw2 Lw 3Fw2 L 3Fw2 Uw2 3Fw' Uw Lw 3Rw' Bw' D' Dw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Bw' B2 Fw L F2 R L' Lw' U' Dw' L 3Uw2 L2 Dw' Fw' Bw2 D 3Rw' Dw2 U' Uw2 Lw2 Uw U 3Rw2 Rw 3Fw Rw2 Bw2 Dw Lw L2

9. 3Fw Rw' Uw2 3Rw2 R' Rw Bw Uw' B2 D2 Dw' Bw R2 Uw2 3Uw Fw2 Rw Fw2 3Fw' B2 L2 Uw B' L2 3Uw Rw2 L Lw R2 Bw2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 Lw2 Fw' D B 3Uw2 3Rw Dw2 Fw Rw' 3Uw' F2 Lw2 3Rw Bw Rw' L Dw U2 Fw U' Dw2 D' B2 U R2 Dw' 3Rw Uw Rw2 3Uw B' L 3Uw2 3Fw B' 3Uw' Lw D R 3Fw2 Dw L' R2

10. Lw D2 B' D 3Rw 3Uw' Fw' Rw Bw' 3Uw' Rw 3Fw' Lw2 B2 F Fw U' Dw' B' Uw2 U Bw' B2 U L' Lw2 F Dw' D2 Uw 3Rw2 Fw R B L2 Lw2 R' B Lw F' Bw Rw' 3Uw' L' U D' Uw B2 Lw Uw 3Rw2 F' B2 Bw2 U2 Uw2 D2 R' Fw B 3Fw2 Rw Bw' D F2 Fw' 3Fw2 Uw Dw' Fw2 Bw D' Lw' B2 F2 Rw R 3Uw2 3Rw2 Lw2

11. 3Rw2 Fw' Lw' 3Uw2 D' B' U' 3Uw2 F Uw' F2 Lw' Dw2 F Bw' Fw B2 L2 B L2 R2 Rw2 Dw U2 Rw' B 3Fw' U' R' D2 Bw 3Rw' Bw2 R Bw Dw Uw' 3Fw Dw' Fw' Rw Bw2 Dw L2 3Fw' Uw L2 D Rw2 3Fw Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw' 3Fw Fw2 F' Lw F' Lw' Bw 3Fw Lw' Uw2 F2 3Rw2 Fw B 3Uw' U Uw' Rw F B' U R D F 3Rw2 B'

12. 3Fw Fw D B2 Fw2 U Lw2 3Rw2 Fw2 D2 Lw2 Uw2 3Rw' Dw' Bw2 3Fw2 Rw F' Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw R2 Fw D2 Lw' F' Dw2 Bw2 D2 F' Lw2 R' Uw2 3Fw2 Fw2 R' Lw' L U' Lw2 Rw' D' Rw' U2 3Fw Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw R' F' Fw2 Bw D2 Uw' 3Uw 3Fw2 Dw2 L2 Dw' Bw D 3Rw' Rw' Dw' U2 B2 R 3Rw' 3Fw2 B' F2 L' F2 Rw2 Dw' F2 Fw' Dw' F' 3Fw'





Spoiler: Round 24 7x7 scarmbles



1. 3Bw2 D' 3Bw F R' 3Uw2 F2 3Uw' 3Lw' Dw 3Rw F 3Fw 3Bw' Rw' 3Lw' 3Dw Dw' U2 Fw' Lw2 U' 3Bw' B2 Lw' R Uw Lw' L2 D B2 U2 3Uw 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Dw2 Rw 3Dw D' 3Uw' Dw 3Lw2 Dw 3Rw2 Lw2 Bw' 3Lw2 Lw2 Uw U' F' B' Rw U' 3Rw Lw Dw' 3Fw2 Rw' Lw 3Rw' 3Uw Dw' 3Rw2 Fw F 3Rw' Bw Uw' Rw' 3Bw' Dw2 3Dw' B' Uw' Bw' Fw' 3Bw2 3Fw 3Lw' Rw 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Fw 3Bw Dw Fw' B F Rw2 Bw2 F' 3Dw 3Fw' F Rw R' 3Uw2 3Lw 3Fw'

2. 3Bw2 3Dw' F 3Bw2 Lw' Rw Dw' 3Uw2 D2 Fw U 3Lw D' Fw2 F Lw2 D 3Bw' Lw 3Uw' L2 Dw 3Rw2 Rw' F Dw2 3Lw 3Uw' D' Lw2 3Lw 3Bw' 3Rw B Uw2 3Dw2 3Lw2 Lw Rw Bw 3Uw2 3Bw2 R' F2 3Rw 3Dw2 Lw' F2 3Rw Lw' L2 3Uw2 3Lw' F L' 3Lw2 R2 3Fw' Rw2 Bw' Dw2 U2 B2 3Lw' 3Bw2 Fw2 U2 L Fw2 3Dw2 3Lw 3Dw 3Fw Bw2 Fw2 L2 3Fw' U' Fw' 3Bw2 F' 3Fw2 L U' 3Rw L2 Uw2 F' Bw Lw' 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Rw Uw Bw Lw' Dw2 Lw

3. B' Bw 3Uw Dw' Rw2 Uw 3Dw2 F' L' U' Dw' B 3Uw' 3Lw2 Dw' 3Dw 3Rw 3Bw2 Fw Rw' Bw' 3Dw R 3Rw' Dw2 3Dw U2 D2 Uw2 B' 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 Lw R' Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 D' 3Rw 3Fw2 3Bw' Uw 3Dw Rw' Fw D 3Fw Lw R 3Bw' Dw' 3Fw' L' D' U F U R' 3Rw 3Bw' D2 3Rw R' 3Dw' 3Uw' D' 3Fw' U2 Rw Fw' Uw2 Fw R2 Dw' Rw B 3Rw' Uw' Lw' R 3Rw' Bw2 Rw' 3Uw2 Bw' 3Bw' D2 Uw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 Uw U' Fw Rw' 3Bw' Fw2 R 3Rw'

4. L Lw Uw Rw2 B2 3Rw Lw2 3Uw2 Fw' Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw Uw' Rw' L2 D2 L2 F' B' L Uw2 Bw D2 Uw2 3Uw' F2 B 3Bw' Bw2 3Rw2 Lw' U 3Bw Uw' 3Bw2 D B2 Lw2 Bw' Uw' L Uw 3Uw2 Fw' R2 Lw2 Rw 3Fw D2 3Uw' 3Dw' B' 3Bw2 Fw2 R' B Fw' R' F' L' B 3Uw' 3Fw U' Bw2 F U' Uw D Fw 3Fw2 Dw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 L' Rw 3Uw2 U Fw2 Lw' U' B2 3Bw2 3Uw 3Dw D B2 3Rw Fw' 3Lw' D' 3Bw' D' Lw2 R 3Rw' 3Bw' B' F L'

5. Dw F2 Dw' 3Dw Bw2 Rw R F 3Fw B2 L2 D U Lw B2 F' 3Fw2 Lw2 Bw Uw' B 3Uw B2 3Lw Lw 3Dw' U' 3Bw L Rw U2 B' 3Fw' 3Rw F' Lw2 Rw2 D Uw Rw2 D' Rw2 L2 3Uw Rw' 3Fw Rw' U' Rw2 B' L 3Bw Fw' D' 3Bw' Fw2 L' Rw2 R Fw2 Dw2 U2 R Bw 3Lw' Rw2 Lw' Bw 3Bw2 Fw D Lw' 3Rw2 L' B' Dw' F Dw2 R 3Fw2 3Uw F 3Bw' 3Rw' R' D2 Dw' 3Rw F' Dw Lw' B' D' 3Uw2 3Fw 3Uw' Uw 3Lw Bw Fw

6. Rw' Uw F Rw2 3Bw Bw' F2 Dw' Fw' 3Fw' B' D2 Uw Bw2 F2 D2 3Fw 3Uw' 3Lw2 Uw' Fw' 3Lw 3Bw 3Uw 3Dw2 L U D' Bw2 Dw Lw Fw' 3Bw2 3Uw' R 3Bw' R2 3Fw2 D' 3Uw' R2 3Rw' 3Uw' F' Uw 3Uw2 U' Rw' R Bw F' B' Rw' 3Bw B 3Uw2 B2 3Lw2 3Rw Dw' 3Uw' Fw F' Dw2 B' L2 U' Fw F2 Lw2 3Lw' U2 F Lw' 3Fw' L2 3Rw2 D2 R2 F2 3Lw Fw' 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 3Fw B F2 Uw' Bw2 U L' Uw2 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw' F Uw2 3Lw' 3Uw2

7. Uw Lw' 3Uw Uw' D Fw' Bw B' F2 Lw L 3Bw 3Uw' 3Dw 3Fw' B' Rw L2 Lw 3Rw 3Uw R' 3Uw' Lw 3Rw' Fw' Bw2 B 3Bw 3Uw2 L' Fw' Bw2 U' 3Uw F' 3Bw' Uw D2 B Lw' Uw' 3Dw Rw' F 3Uw2 3Dw' Fw L' B Rw 3Fw' 3Lw 3Bw' Uw2 3Uw 3Dw' 3Rw L2 Bw R Bw2 Dw2 D' R2 D 3Fw2 3Bw2 3Dw' F2 U F2 Lw' Uw Fw' 3Bw B' D' U2 Uw' 3Rw' D' Dw' Bw2 3Fw D2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw 3Rw2 Lw2 D' L 3Bw Uw2 3Lw Dw Bw' D'

8. Uw2 3Bw' B F2 Rw' D 3Uw' R 3Rw' 3Dw2 Uw Fw2 Bw R Fw' L U L' 3Rw' Rw Dw2 L' 3Uw F2 B2 R' U2 R' D 3Bw' D R 3Lw 3Uw F' Dw2 3Dw L2 3Lw Bw' Dw' F 3Bw D' 3Rw2 3Bw Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Bw U2 Lw Bw' Dw' Bw' B2 3Fw2 3Dw' D2 R2 D2 R2 3Dw' U Dw' L 3Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw' U R Rw B' Dw R2 3Uw Lw2 3Lw F Fw' 3Dw 3Rw2 3Bw 3Fw Bw2 Lw' 3Rw2 B' 3Rw Uw' Lw2 R D2 U R2 F' Uw' 3Bw

9. Dw2 3Rw2 D2 3Lw2 3Fw2 U' 3Bw F2 D 3Fw2 Rw' 3Uw' 3Dw' D' R2 3Bw2 L' Bw' 3Dw' Dw2 Rw Bw2 3Bw' Rw2 Uw' Bw 3Dw B' 3Dw2 B' F' 3Fw2 L2 U2 Dw Rw' R F2 3Fw 3Bw' U2 R2 3Rw 3Fw' 3Dw' U 3Rw2 B D' Fw Bw' 3Bw D Fw2 Lw2 R' B' U' F' L' Fw' 3Rw2 Rw2 Bw F2 Fw 3Lw U2 Lw2 3Rw2 L2 3Lw D2 U2 Fw D2 U Uw2 Fw L U2 Dw2 3Bw L' Fw' B F R2 Rw B' Rw Fw2 B 3Dw' Fw2 U Dw Rw Lw2 B2

10. Rw2 3Rw 3Uw' 3Dw Lw' L2 3Dw2 L2 D Rw' 3Dw' D Uw Dw' U F' Fw 3Uw2 Fw' B2 Uw2 F' Fw' B' 3Dw' Dw' 3Bw Bw2 U2 3Lw' D2 Uw 3Dw2 R2 3Rw' 3Bw2 B2 F' Rw' Uw2 Fw Uw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Fw Lw2 U' L 3Bw Dw D 3Fw' U2 Rw Dw 3Fw2 D2 3Fw U2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 R 3Fw2 3Uw R2 3Uw2 R2 3Uw 3Dw2 Bw2 Rw' 3Uw 3Bw2 Fw2 Bw 3Lw2 L' 3Dw2 3Rw' 3Fw' Lw2 3Dw 3Bw2 Lw Fw Rw L2 Uw2 B' 3Uw' R2 L' U2 3Lw 3Dw 3Rw'

11. Fw' R2 B F2 3Lw Fw Lw2 Bw 3Fw' 3Uw2 Fw Lw Uw2 3Rw Rw2 3Dw2 B' F 3Rw R' D' 3Uw R' L 3Dw2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Bw' 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Dw' Fw2 3Dw' Bw2 3Lw2 R' F B R' Uw' Bw2 3Rw' Uw' 3Lw' U' Fw2 R 3Rw2 U' 3Fw2 L Fw2 Rw D B2 Lw' D' F L2 Uw 3Rw2 Uw2 3Lw 3Fw2 U Fw2 Dw' 3Dw Rw2 D' Lw 3Rw' 3Fw' L R' Dw' 3Fw' Uw 3Lw' 3Fw D' R 3Rw' 3Lw' Dw2 Lw2 R D 3Bw' 3Lw L2 R' 3Dw2 3Lw B' Dw2 3Bw 3Dw F2 B2

12. D2 U2 3Bw 3Fw Bw Fw Rw 3Rw 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Rw D U2 3Fw D2 Bw2 R2 Dw' Rw' Bw R 3Rw' U' B' Rw2 3Uw2 B2 Dw' 3Dw Fw 3Dw' R L 3Bw' F2 L2 Uw 3Dw B' R 3Uw' F 3Dw' Rw2 3Dw2 L 3Uw' Bw' Fw2 R 3Bw2 3Fw2 Bw' Lw 3Dw 3Lw L' U' B Fw 3Fw2 Uw 3Fw' L B 3Lw2 3Uw' D Rw' B Rw' Uw' R U' Dw2 B2 D' 3Fw Uw' 3Uw2 Fw' Dw U' Fw' 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Dw' Dw' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Uw' D' R Fw 3Lw' B2 3Rw' D' L' Dw2



Round 24 will most likely end on September 28th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 23 Results:
> 
> Race to sub 3:00 on 6x6
> @Ordway Persyn *Ao12: 2:57.10* 1/3 Great job and well done.
> ...


Seeing as there have been no new results, I will leave the ones above for this week as well.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 30, 2019)

It's been a while since anybody has posted here, and longer since I have, but it looks like I was going for sub-7:00 7x7 last, so:
Round 24 (7x7)
To sub-7:00
Ao12: 7:03.22 (0/3)

1. (7:45.61)
2. 6:58.67
3. 7:21.46
4. 6:56.03
5. (6:22.58)
6. 6:40.61
7. 6:27.54
8. 7:25.57
9. 7:04.41
10. 7:09.85
11. 7:29.09
12. 6:58.92

Round 24 (6x6)
To Sub-5:00
Ao12: 4:41.52 (3/3)
1. 4:55.65
2. 4:45.04
3. 4:27.07
4. 4:21.76
5. (4:04.78)
6. 4:38.52
7. 5:06.01
8. 4:34.95
9. (5:43.47)
10. 4:37.65
11. 4:08.11
12. 5:20.39


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks like I'm the only entrant for round 24, so let's get on to round 25.

Round 24 results:
One Wheel: 0/3 sub-7:00 7x7, 3/3 sub-5:00 6x6



Spoiler: Round 25a 6x6 Scrambles



1. F' R 3Fw B L' Rw' R2 Uw' Dw R2 3Fw Uw' 3Uw' Bw' 3Fw2 Lw' F D2 3Rw2 F2 Dw' Bw U2 Rw2 R Lw B2 F2 D2 F' Fw2 3Fw' Dw2 B2 U' Dw F Fw Bw 3Rw' 3Uw2 U' Fw' 3Uw R' Uw' Fw Bw F' B Lw D2 L2 Bw B 3Fw 3Rw2 F Bw D' Bw' Dw' U B2 Uw2 F 3Fw 3Uw' Lw' L' R' Fw2 D R' F2 Lw2 Bw Uw2 Lw F

2. 3Rw2 3Uw F Bw' U' R' Lw' B' Lw2 3Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw' 3Uw' U Dw2 Fw' Rw2 3Uw2 Bw' F' Dw' 3Rw2 Fw U Dw2 F2 B2 3Fw' Dw R' 3Rw' U D' R' 3Rw2 F' R2 F2 Fw' 3Fw B' Bw2 Rw Uw Fw2 Dw' Bw' L2 3Uw Uw' U L2 Lw B' 3Fw2 Rw Uw' R2 Dw2 L2 F Rw Fw' 3Fw Dw2 R' Dw 3Fw' F2 L' Dw' 3Fw' Lw 3Rw' Uw' Fw' F L2 F'

3. Lw' U' Lw2 Bw U' 3Rw2 L' Bw2 U' Fw2 F' D' R 3Fw2 3Rw Bw2 3Rw' R U2 Lw Dw' B Lw 3Fw2 Uw D Dw' U2 Rw D2 3Uw' R2 3Uw' Rw2 Lw U' Rw R' B 3Rw 3Uw B2 Fw D B Rw 3Fw2 R2 Lw' Dw 3Rw D2 B 3Rw' L' U B Lw2 F' R Lw B2 D2 3Uw' 3Fw2 R B' D2 Dw R2 3Fw D2 Dw2 Lw' 3Fw2 Lw' U B Dw' 3Rw'

4. Dw2 L Uw2 3Fw 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw' D' 3Fw' Lw' R 3Rw 3Uw' Rw2 Dw' Uw' Rw D' Rw' 3Fw2 Fw B' L2 Uw 3Rw' D' Fw L 3Fw' F2 Fw 3Uw F Lw2 D2 3Rw' Dw' 3Uw Bw' Lw' R' Fw Dw' 3Uw' Uw L2 F R' L2 D2 L2 3Rw' Lw Fw U' Fw2 U 3Fw' Bw2 F Uw' U' B' F' Dw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 Bw' L2 Rw2 Uw' L' Bw Dw2 L2 3Uw' Lw' R U

5. R' L Lw Bw' U 3Rw2 B Lw2 3Fw' Rw' F2 Uw' Fw' Rw B Fw 3Uw Dw Lw2 D2 R2 3Fw Fw2 R' Dw' Fw2 Rw' Bw 3Fw 3Uw' F 3Fw' Uw2 3Rw' F L' Dw' Lw2 Fw 3Rw2 3Fw' B Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw R Fw2 3Rw B2 D' Fw' Rw Bw' Dw' Uw' 3Rw' D' 3Fw' R2 Fw2 U Dw' Uw' 3Uw Fw' D2 3Fw D 3Uw' R Bw2 3Fw2 F Lw2 Rw Bw2 Rw Lw2

6. U2 3Uw2 Bw' Fw R L2 Bw2 R Lw2 B' D' 3Fw Fw Lw' 3Fw' R F' 3Rw2 F2 3Rw U' F2 Bw2 Uw F' Fw2 Dw' 3Fw Lw2 Bw2 3Uw' Lw2 U2 F' U 3Fw' 3Rw2 L' 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw Bw' 3Fw 3Rw2 3Fw2 Lw2 Fw' D2 Fw' 3Uw2 Dw Fw2 B 3Uw F' Lw Dw' Bw F' Fw' R2 Rw' 3Uw2 Dw Rw' 3Uw2 Uw Lw Rw 3Fw D F2 Rw2 Lw 3Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 3Fw' B2

7. Uw' B R2 3Rw L U2 Rw2 R' F' Fw B2 Lw' U' Fw Lw2 Rw Dw B' Lw F' Rw' R' 3Rw Fw2 R 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw' D F2 Lw' Rw' 3Uw B U2 F2 U' D 3Uw L2 Rw2 Lw 3Uw2 Rw Fw B' Rw2 Bw2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Uw' Dw' Uw' Bw2 D' Bw' Dw' 3Uw2 R2 Dw' F2 Rw' L' Uw' Bw2 B' 3Rw2 D2 Rw2 D' B' 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw' Rw' 3Fw' Lw2 B' Rw' 3Fw

8. L' Fw' 3Rw Fw' Bw R L2 B' Rw2 Uw Bw D 3Uw' L B2 Rw' R2 3Fw2 Bw Dw U2 Rw' F' D 3Rw2 Uw 3Rw' 3Uw F' 3Fw2 D R Rw L 3Uw Lw2 Bw 3Fw2 Uw' Bw' 3Fw2 B 3Rw' Rw' Uw' Fw 3Uw Lw Dw' Fw2 Rw2 Bw B Fw 3Uw F L' R2 3Rw' U' Rw2 3Fw Dw2 Bw2 Fw R2 Dw2 Bw 3Uw2 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw2 B Rw2 D' U' 3Fw U2 Lw B

9. U2 3Uw L' Dw' Lw2 Uw2 3Fw' R' D' L F Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw' Bw B' Lw Dw 3Uw' D2 U' 3Fw Fw2 R2 D2 3Rw 3Uw' L' Lw Fw2 D Dw L' D' F' 3Fw2 Bw2 U2 3Rw' R' Dw' Uw 3Uw' F2 3Uw2 Lw 3Fw Rw' L2 D 3Rw U Fw2 U' 3Uw' B' 3Rw2 U' B U Lw2 F' Dw' R2 U F' B Fw2 Dw R2 U' D Uw L2 Uw2 Rw' B D2 F'

10. Fw2 B2 Bw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 B' D Rw2 3Fw2 L2 3Rw U' 3Fw' Bw' Rw' B2 F2 U2 B2 R' 3Rw 3Fw2 Dw Fw' D Fw2 L2 3Fw' F R2 F D Bw' F2 L' Lw 3Rw' Bw' U2 Bw' F' 3Fw' 3Uw2 R Lw Dw' Fw2 Bw D2 F' U2 Bw Fw U' 3Fw' 3Rw' D B Uw2 3Rw' Uw2 B Bw Uw Rw' L Dw2 3Rw2 3Fw R Dw2 3Rw 3Fw2 Bw2 F2 Lw 3Uw2 R

11. B' Bw 3Fw2 Fw' D2 3Uw Rw' Bw Uw D' U 3Uw2 F' Fw2 U Rw' F2 B' Dw2 3Rw Fw2 L F 3Rw2 Lw2 F Lw' Fw2 Rw2 R' U B' 3Rw' R' Lw Bw' Rw L Dw' R' B2 Fw' Dw Fw2 Rw 3Uw2 Bw Rw' D' Rw2 L Fw' U2 Lw2 R2 Uw' B 3Fw2 L Uw U2 B2 3Fw2 Rw' F' L2 Dw' 3Fw' Rw' Bw R Lw Fw' 3Fw2 3Rw' Dw' Rw F 3Rw B'

12. Bw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Dw2 3Fw' L' 3Rw Bw' 3Rw R2 L' Uw Rw2 U' Dw 3Rw2 U' F2 R2 Dw2 Fw' R' Rw' Uw2 Dw' F Lw 3Fw2 D R2 B' Fw Dw2 Bw2 D F2 Dw2 3Uw' Fw2 R2 Lw' Rw' 3Fw Fw' Dw' U' Lw Fw L F Fw2 B2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 R' 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 3Uw 3Rw' Fw' U' F2 Bw' 3Uw2 Fw U2 Rw' L 3Rw2 U Rw2 3Fw 3Rw2





Spoiler: Round 25b 6x6 Scrambles



1. 3Rw2 Rw R Lw' U Bw2 Dw Fw D Uw' F Rw Bw Dw D2 Bw F2 3Fw' L Dw' L U R2 Bw2 D2 3Fw' D Fw2 3Rw' B' Fw' R' Lw2 3Uw 3Rw Lw D2 3Uw' U' Bw F' 3Uw2 R2 Fw2 Bw' 3Fw Uw L U2 F2 3Rw' Rw 3Fw2 D 3Rw' U' F L2 Uw' R2 Fw B' U2 Bw2 Lw' D' Uw' 3Fw Uw Rw' 3Uw' Bw 3Rw' Bw 3Uw' L Fw D Dw2 L'

2. 3Fw' Dw2 Fw Dw' Bw' F D Lw2 R' D2 Uw 3Fw Uw' 3Rw 3Uw' Bw 3Fw D U Lw2 D2 3Fw Lw2 U' F' 3Fw' U' L' Bw' F' B2 3Rw2 Uw2 R Fw' Lw' Uw D2 R' 3Uw Fw2 3Uw Bw B2 Dw2 3Uw2 U2 Lw' Dw2 U2 D' R B2 D2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw 3Rw B' Uw Lw D' R2 Rw2 D' L 3Uw2 U2 L' Dw Uw2 Bw Dw' 3Fw U2 R' 3Rw2 U 3Rw2 3Uw2

3. Dw' D2 L' 3Fw2 Bw2 Rw D Fw R' Fw2 Rw' D2 B2 Bw' Uw Lw' L2 Uw Lw L' U2 B2 3Fw' L' Fw' D2 Lw2 3Uw2 D' R2 Rw2 Dw2 3Uw D B2 R B2 D2 R2 L B2 Lw2 Fw2 U' 3Uw D 3Fw2 Lw' L' R2 3Fw' Dw' Uw L' 3Fw' Rw 3Rw 3Fw' Dw 3Uw' Fw Lw D 3Fw Lw Uw' 3Uw Fw B2 Bw2 Rw Dw' Lw2 Rw' B D' 3Uw2 U' 3Fw B

4. Dw B' D2 Fw' D2 F2 3Rw Lw2 D2 3Rw' Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 D' Fw 3Uw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw Dw2 Rw2 3Uw 3Rw' Uw' 3Rw Dw R L' 3Fw B Dw' Lw2 Bw2 Dw' L2 B' Bw' 3Rw2 F' 3Fw' Lw' B2 Rw2 F' Uw2 F2 Bw2 R2 F Lw B' Bw2 F' 3Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Bw2 F U2 Rw 3Uw Uw' Bw2 Uw' Lw' R2 U R' Rw' 3Fw2 B 3Uw2 R' Rw2 B F Rw' D Bw 3Rw'

5. 3Fw2 B' 3Rw Dw 3Uw2 Fw Dw2 3Uw2 R B 3Rw' R' 3Uw' R2 3Rw 3Fw2 Bw Dw' Fw' Lw Fw' Bw 3Rw Uw2 Fw' 3Fw D' 3Rw' Bw2 F' Uw R' F' Rw2 3Rw B' Bw2 3Fw 3Uw' L' D' B2 D' Dw2 U' L' U2 Rw Bw2 Uw 3Fw B' F2 3Rw R2 3Fw2 Bw' U' L2 3Rw 3Fw2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw B2 U 3Rw' 3Fw Bw' B2 L Bw F 3Rw Bw' Fw2 L 3Fw Fw

6. D' 3Rw2 U R' Dw' 3Rw2 R 3Uw Bw Fw Dw 3Uw2 R F' Uw2 F2 R F' Dw' Fw2 Uw2 L2 Lw 3Fw2 Fw 3Rw Rw2 F' Dw' 3Fw Bw2 Rw' R U R' U2 3Uw2 3Fw' L' R 3Rw' F Rw' Fw Dw Rw F2 Lw' Dw' Rw2 L' 3Uw2 L2 Lw2 D' Dw2 3Fw Bw Rw2 B Dw' Bw' L2 Fw R' D' U' Uw Dw Fw2 F2 3Rw2 Lw Uw2 Rw' Bw' Fw' R2 3Rw Dw

7. D L2 F2 U2 Uw2 Lw2 B U2 Dw' Bw U2 3Rw' L F Rw2 Dw2 B' 3Rw U R' Dw2 U 3Fw2 Uw2 Dw 3Rw 3Fw2 Uw B 3Uw' L' F2 Fw2 D F' Dw Fw' B' Dw' Uw' 3Fw' Lw' Bw2 F' Lw' Fw2 Uw2 F2 Dw' Fw2 Dw Rw' B' Lw2 U D' 3Uw2 R Dw F2 U2 Dw D2 3Rw' R' B' R' Bw' R' D2 3Rw' Uw Dw D Rw2 Fw R2 Rw Uw' D

8. Fw' F2 Lw B' 3Rw 3Uw L' Bw' L2 D Fw' F L2 F' 3Fw' 3Rw2 R Fw' Lw' 3Rw R2 Fw' L2 Fw Bw2 3Fw' Rw 3Uw Lw B2 U' Dw2 Bw 3Fw' 3Rw2 Bw F Uw D2 Bw L F2 U Bw2 F' 3Uw2 Rw' U L2 D Lw 3Uw Lw' Rw' 3Uw' Fw' Rw' D' U2 L' B2 Fw' D' Bw B Dw' L' Uw 3Fw' Fw2 F L' Lw2 3Fw' 3Uw Bw' 3Uw Fw B R'

9. F 3Fw' 3Uw D' U F2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 U2 3Uw Dw' L2 F2 Fw Lw' U2 3Fw L' D 3Uw L' U' 3Fw2 D2 L2 Lw2 Fw R 3Rw2 D' Dw2 Lw Dw 3Uw2 Bw2 R Uw' F L Lw2 3Fw2 Uw2 3Rw L' R2 Bw2 Fw' B' 3Fw2 U D2 L' Rw' Bw2 R2 Bw 3Rw 3Uw2 D2 3Fw2 Rw2 3Uw2 Rw 3Rw Lw2 Fw F2 3Rw' Uw F U' 3Fw L2 F2 R F Uw' Bw2 Uw2

10. R D Dw2 Uw2 B' 3Fw 3Uw2 3Rw2 D2 R' Uw D' Fw2 3Rw2 F' Rw' Dw2 B L' Dw' Bw R2 3Rw' Uw' Dw' 3Rw' D' Dw2 3Rw' Bw2 Uw2 Dw2 L D2 U2 Lw' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Rw2 Dw L R2 Lw' Uw 3Fw' F D2 L2 Lw2 B R2 Dw2 B2 3Uw R 3Fw U' Rw2 Uw 3Uw Bw B' L Lw' Dw' F Uw U' L2 U' 3Uw' Lw2 Uw B' 3Uw B' R2 Fw Lw2 3Uw

11. 3Rw L' F2 D' R Rw2 U' 3Fw Rw' U Bw B2 F' Lw L' Rw2 B2 L2 F2 L' Rw2 Uw U 3Rw' U' Fw2 Dw' U' R2 Bw Lw Fw Dw2 3Rw' R' B2 Bw' F' 3Rw' 3Uw' D 3Fw' Fw' Uw Dw B Bw' R' 3Rw2 Bw2 B R Uw R' Fw U' L2 3Uw' 3Fw Dw Uw F Bw' 3Fw' U' F' Lw' Fw 3Fw2 Lw2 R' D' Dw' R Rw2 Fw' U' Lw L 3Uw2

12. D' Lw' 3Fw2 Rw' D' Bw2 Rw2 U' 3Uw2 Dw' D Fw2 Uw U2 L2 D2 Lw F2 3Uw D2 Uw B2 Uw2 Fw' L 3Rw' Dw2 Uw L' B Rw 3Rw' B2 3Rw' Dw2 Uw' 3Fw2 D' Lw U 3Fw Uw2 B' U Dw D2 Uw2 F' R2 3Rw' Rw2 Bw2 B2 Fw' 3Fw L 3Rw Lw2 D' 3Uw R B2 D' Lw2 Bw F Dw' Uw Fw' U2 Bw' R B' Bw2 L2 Uw2 B' Rw' Uw2 R2





Spoiler: Round 25a 7x7 Scrambles



1. Uw 3Uw Dw' Fw U2 3Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 3Lw2 3Uw2 B2 Rw Lw 3Uw U' B' L2 B Dw Fw 3Bw2 3Dw2 L2 Uw2 L2 F B2 U Bw' 3Bw2 3Fw' R Bw2 3Dw' 3Uw' Uw2 B2 3Bw2 U' B2 U 3Dw Bw' 3Dw2 U2 3Lw2 3Fw2 D2 3Lw2 R Bw' Lw B2 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Lw' Rw2 Uw2 3Dw2 Fw2 B2 Lw2 3Uw2 B2 U' 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Fw' Rw' B' U' B2 Uw 3Uw2 3Dw' Rw Uw Lw' 3Dw' 3Rw 3Lw Bw2 3Bw 3Dw2 3Lw' L2 Bw2 3Dw U2 3Fw2 3Rw U' 3Fw2 3Bw' F Bw2 3Uw R Dw2 L'
2. Fw' B' 3Bw2 D' B' Bw2 3Fw2 Fw' 3Dw' Rw 3Rw B' Dw' L Uw2 R F R' 3Dw B Dw Fw2 F' L2 3Dw2 L' 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Rw2 D 3Fw' Uw2 3Fw' Dw' U2 Bw' 3Dw2 Uw2 3Fw2 L2 3Lw2 Rw R Fw 3Lw2 Bw2 3Lw' R' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Bw Lw' Bw Rw2 Fw 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Lw 3Bw' Rw' Bw2 3Uw' L' U' 3Uw 3Bw' F2 Uw' 3Rw Uw Fw2 3Bw' 3Fw R2 Lw 3Uw Rw 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw L2 F' Bw2 B Dw' Fw' L2 D2 3Bw L2 D B2 Bw' Rw' D F2 3Dw

3. Rw' U' 3Bw2 3Uw Lw' R2 U' Uw 3Uw' L2 Lw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 Rw 3Dw U' Uw Rw2 3Bw Bw B' Lw' Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 U Dw 3Dw' 3Lw' Lw2 Uw' 3Fw 3Dw 3Uw2 F2 3Dw Uw2 B2 L R' 3Dw2 3Uw B' R' Uw 3Fw2 F' 3Bw' B' 3Lw Uw 3Rw 3Uw' R2 3Lw 3Dw Rw' 3Rw2 Bw2 Rw 3Fw 3Lw' R F 3Lw B 3Fw 3Lw2 3Uw Uw' Lw 3Fw2 B2 U2 F' 3Bw Lw2 3Bw2 3Uw 3Lw R D2 U' F2 D Uw Dw2 R F' B Fw Rw' B2 R 3Uw U' 3Rw' Uw2 F R'

4. 3Rw' B Dw2 3Bw2 D2 Lw' Rw B2 3Uw 3Bw2 3Uw2 Uw' B 3Rw2 Rw L2 Uw2 Bw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 Rw 3Bw2 Dw' 3Dw' Uw' 3Rw 3Uw F2 D2 Dw' Bw F' Uw' 3Bw Lw' Uw D Dw 3Fw Rw' R2 D' 3Bw 3Uw2 L' U2 3Bw2 3Uw' Bw2 3Uw Dw L' 3Rw' D2 R2 L2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Rw' D' B2 U D2 3Dw Uw2 B2 Fw' R 3Rw' Fw2 Lw B2 3Lw' 3Bw' B R' 3Lw Lw Fw' L2 Rw2 Dw2 3Lw2 Dw2 B' 3Lw' B L' Fw2 U' R' Uw' B' 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw' 3Lw' 3Uw 3Lw' Dw

5. U' Uw2 D L2 Lw2 R' Fw 3Fw' R Uw2 B' 3Fw 3Dw2 Rw' B2 Rw Uw2 Lw2 F' 3Dw2 Rw R' D' 3Dw Uw' Fw 3Lw' B D2 L2 B2 Bw2 3Rw2 L2 3Lw' Uw R' 3Dw' Bw U2 Lw 3Fw2 U' L2 F Uw U D2 3Rw' B2 R' Fw2 Dw2 3Bw 3Fw' 3Lw2 D2 Rw2 L Lw' F Uw Dw' D Bw2 D2 Bw' B2 3Dw2 U2 Uw2 3Lw2 3Bw' U' Uw 3Rw B' 3Lw2 Bw U2 3Bw' U2 3Lw' U2 Rw2 B 3Uw2 Fw2 Bw' L R2 U2 Rw' 3Lw2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw B 3Dw2 Lw2

6. 3Rw' Fw2 3Fw' D' 3Dw Lw2 3Uw' 3Bw' Rw2 3Rw Dw2 U 3Lw 3Rw Rw' L' Uw2 Dw2 F' Fw' 3Bw Bw R2 3Fw' Uw U' D2 Dw 3Bw F2 Bw B2 Fw Dw 3Lw2 U 3Fw' 3Lw' L2 D' Fw2 3Dw2 3Rw B2 F D 3Uw Lw2 3Fw' B Bw2 L' Bw' Dw' F2 3Bw 3Fw U 3Uw' D 3Rw' R2 U' Rw' F Lw2 Bw' U' 3Fw2 R2 B2 Fw 3Rw2 F2 D2 3Lw' Rw' Uw2 3Bw Rw2 3Bw 3Dw2 Fw2 Lw' 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Fw D' Bw Fw' U F 3Rw L2 Uw Lw U2 3Uw Fw'

7. Dw' 3Rw Uw2 3Uw 3Rw2 Lw 3Bw Rw' Dw2 3Fw 3Uw' Fw2 F D' Lw2 3Fw' B 3Uw' U Bw2 3Fw2 Dw2 Lw R 3Uw' L2 Bw2 L' 3Uw' 3Lw R Dw' 3Uw Rw2 R2 B' 3Rw' D 3Dw2 3Rw' Lw' U2 3Rw 3Dw Fw' 3Uw' Rw2 U L' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw D' L2 Rw' Bw' 3Lw' Rw2 R' Dw' U' F2 Lw2 R Uw' Lw Fw' 3Bw' R2 L' F2 3Uw2 F Uw' L B2 D' 3Lw' F R2 Rw' 3Uw2 L2 Uw2 U2 D' 3Fw U D 3Lw' Uw' 3Uw 3Fw2 Bw2 Uw B' Fw2 Rw2 F' Bw

8. Rw2 3Rw' F2 D2 B F 3Rw' L2 Rw Fw U Uw' Bw U2 Fw2 B D 3Uw' 3Rw U2 Fw2 Lw2 3Fw' Dw' 3Bw2 Uw' Rw2 U2 Rw 3Uw' Fw2 Rw 3Dw F' 3Fw U B2 Uw Fw' 3Fw U B Uw' L 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw2 D F U' 3Lw2 U2 D Rw 3Fw2 D2 3Bw L 3Fw Bw2 3Lw 3Rw' 3Fw2 Rw' D2 3Bw Uw' R' Fw B L 3Uw Bw D2 Rw Lw L Fw D' Fw2 Lw2 3Dw D' 3Lw2 Uw 3Fw Bw R2 3Dw' Rw Lw2 3Bw Fw2 Uw2 3Rw' B2 Rw2 L' 3Rw' Dw

9. 3Dw B Bw 3Rw' U2 3Bw F2 Lw' Bw2 U' 3Fw U2 3Uw Fw2 Bw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 R 3Uw Lw2 3Lw' L2 3Fw2 Lw2 Bw' Uw' Rw' B U' R' 3Lw2 Lw' Bw R 3Uw D' 3Bw2 3Lw' R F' L 3Lw Fw2 L' 3Lw' Fw' Bw B2 U L' Lw Fw2 Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Lw' U2 Lw' F2 3Dw' 3Bw' Lw2 Dw' R2 B2 F 3Bw' 3Rw' F' Uw 3Rw2 B' L F2 3Rw2 3Lw2 Lw' Uw' 3Bw' D2 3Dw2 Bw' R2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw U F Lw Uw' 3Fw' U' 3Dw2 3Uw' Bw 3Rw U' 3Bw 3Uw' Bw2

10. 3Bw Uw Fw Uw 3Rw 3Dw Lw Rw2 D 3Dw2 Bw U' F U2 Dw' D' R2 F 3Uw Fw B' U' F2 U' F' B2 3Dw' Fw' 3Lw2 Dw Bw2 3Lw' Uw2 3Fw2 Dw' Fw2 3Fw' Dw' R' 3Lw L2 3Dw' Rw Lw2 3Rw2 D Fw2 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw 3Bw2 D 3Uw' F' D 3Rw B F' 3Fw Fw 3Uw2 B L D R U' B' Bw Lw Bw' B2 3Dw2 Dw' 3Fw Bw 3Rw2 3Dw2 3Rw Dw' U2 Rw2 D' Dw2 R2 Fw 3Lw' B' 3Fw R B Dw Uw2 3Rw' Dw D 3Bw2 B 3Uw2 Bw Lw2

11. Rw' 3Fw L' F 3Fw2 Uw2 3Lw Uw U' 3Fw' 3Rw 3Bw 3Dw' 3Bw 3Rw 3Uw2 B2 R' B' 3Bw' Uw Dw' 3Fw2 Uw 3Lw U 3Dw' L Lw2 3Uw2 Lw 3Lw' 3Rw2 F' B Lw' 3Uw' D Fw F' Rw2 3Fw2 Fw 3Uw Dw2 U2 3Rw2 Fw2 B' R D Fw' 3Rw2 Dw' B' L' 3Rw Rw' Lw2 3Dw' Bw 3Rw' D U' R 3Bw2 F' 3Rw2 B Dw F 3Rw2 3Uw' U' Dw' F2 U Lw 3Dw' 3Rw Fw' B L 3Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 B 3Bw' Bw2 3Dw2 B' F' Rw2 Uw' L Bw 3Dw 3Uw 3Bw' B2

12. 3Fw D' U Bw2 B' 3Uw L2 3Rw2 3Dw2 Fw 3Dw Dw' 3Lw' F' Uw2 F' D2 Uw' Dw Fw2 3Fw 3Bw' Lw' 3Dw U' D2 L' D' 3Uw' U 3Rw2 U F' 3Uw2 3Lw' Bw2 3Rw Fw 3Dw Uw Rw' 3Lw Dw' 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Bw 3Rw2 B2 L' Uw 3Lw' F 3Lw Lw2 B Lw2 3Dw' U' Lw2 D' 3Dw 3Rw2 U' B 3Lw' Lw' Fw2 3Dw' 3Rw2 Fw2 3Dw Lw D Uw R2 L' B Bw Uw2 L Uw2 3Uw' D2 Bw2 U2 Rw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw Bw2 U2 3Dw' R2





Spoiler: Round 25b 7x7 Scrambles



1. 3Lw' Fw' Bw' 3Lw2 U' Lw' L2 Uw B' Uw' L2 3Rw' 3Lw' Bw 3Dw' F2 3Fw' Rw Fw' L2 Dw 3Fw D2 U 3Lw2 U Lw2 Bw Lw2 3Rw' R2 3Fw2 Bw2 3Lw' Dw U' 3Rw2 3Uw2 F2 R2 F2 3Lw2 Dw' 3Uw' Fw 3Rw2 Lw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 Lw B2 L Uw2 Lw 3Lw 3Bw Lw' D' U L2 3Rw' Lw Rw' U2 Bw2 Rw' 3Fw L' 3Dw2 R2 L2 Lw2 F 3Bw' Dw B2 U 3Dw' D Dw' 3Fw2 Uw2 F' Lw2 3Dw 3Uw Bw 3Dw R 3Rw' 3Uw L' U Bw 3Rw' 3Lw 3Bw' 3Dw 3Uw2

2. 3Fw Lw2 F2 Rw' B2 3Dw' B' 3Rw Dw2 3Lw 3Uw 3Bw2 B2 Dw2 L2 Rw Fw' L2 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Dw Fw2 Dw 3Fw 3Rw2 3Uw B2 Bw 3Bw' Lw2 R2 F Bw2 Lw Fw2 3Bw U2 R' L' D2 Bw U2 Uw' 3Dw' 3Bw' Dw' Lw2 Uw' U' 3Lw' Fw' Bw L' B' 3Uw' 3Rw Dw2 Bw' F Uw Dw2 D2 3Uw2 3Fw 3Dw2 R2 3Lw U' 3Dw2 Bw' F2 D 3Lw' Bw' B F' Rw' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw B Uw2 F Bw' L' 3Fw' D' Dw2 3Fw' Bw' 3Dw2 3Uw 3Rw' B2 3Fw2 3Uw L Lw2

3. 3Bw' 3Lw 3Dw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Dw Bw2 3Fw' U R Uw B2 3Lw2 Uw' Dw 3Dw B2 Rw2 3Dw' Rw2 L' Uw Bw' R' Dw2 3Dw' B' Rw Lw' Dw L2 Bw 3Fw' L 3Bw R Rw2 3Rw' Fw' 3Fw F' Uw' L' Fw 3Bw2 Uw2 3Dw' Lw2 Rw' Uw L2 3Rw F B2 R2 Uw2 Rw R' 3Fw' Rw2 3Fw 3Rw Bw2 B Dw' Fw' Uw2 3Dw' 3Rw 3Bw' 3Rw' Fw Dw2 B 3Dw2 D' Uw2 F2 Dw L D' Dw2 L' 3Rw U' D' 3Uw Uw Fw B Dw F 3Dw2 3Fw Dw' Lw 3Lw Dw 3Uw 3Fw2

4. Bw2 Lw2 B2 Dw Lw 3Bw2 3Lw2 Fw B2 Dw2 3Fw' U 3Bw' Lw' R Rw2 3Bw2 3Lw' D Dw2 3Fw Dw2 L2 Rw' 3Bw' Bw2 Lw' Fw' U' B L 3Bw' Rw L 3Fw R Fw Uw 3Lw Rw' B2 U2 L Rw' Fw' Dw R' Uw' B2 R2 Uw' L' 3Rw2 Uw' B2 U' 3Fw' D2 3Uw Bw2 Lw Rw Fw2 Rw U' R Rw2 Fw2 3Dw U2 R' Bw' Uw L' Bw2 3Uw' 3Bw' Lw Rw2 B Uw' 3Rw B 3Bw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw 3Lw2 Dw' 3Bw 3Dw2 3Rw' 3Dw' Rw2 3Rw Bw Rw' Lw Uw 3Bw2

5. Fw2 Lw2 U' Uw Lw U2 3Lw2 L2 R B2 Uw2 Fw' 3Fw2 R' 3Bw2 U2 Dw 3Uw' Uw2 3Bw' Uw' 3Lw' Bw' B 3Lw' Fw' 3Bw' Rw' U 3Uw' Rw2 3Uw' Bw 3Rw 3Uw' Bw2 B 3Uw' 3Fw2 Fw2 Lw2 U 3Lw' Fw' 3Uw Bw2 3Lw F D2 3Dw' 3Fw Uw2 B' R D 3Fw F Rw Fw' R' 3Rw2 3Lw Fw' 3Lw Fw2 3Dw' 3Bw' D 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw L Uw B2 3Lw' L 3Bw2 3Rw' U' B2 3Bw2 F' 3Lw 3Bw2 Uw 3Lw2 Lw' Bw Uw2 3Bw R2 Rw2 B2 R2 Rw2 3Lw2 Uw2 U2 Dw' 3Rw'

6. Fw' F' Bw2 Dw Rw F' Bw' R' Dw' B F R' L' F2 L2 3Dw R 3Lw 3Fw2 3Lw Uw U' F' R D' Rw 3Bw 3Rw B' 3Lw' Bw2 R 3Dw 3Lw2 Bw' Uw' R2 3Rw 3Lw' Bw Rw2 Dw U' 3Lw' U' D' 3Bw2 B Uw2 Lw2 F' Fw2 R 3Uw2 Rw2 R' Bw2 Lw' 3Uw2 Bw' D2 Rw2 U' R 3Uw' B 3Fw2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 L2 3Bw' 3Fw2 3Lw' L 3Uw' Lw' 3Uw' Uw U' Bw2 Lw2 3Lw' Rw2 R Dw 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Lw 3Fw' U 3Rw Rw D' Dw2 3Fw2 B' F' Dw Rw2

7. U' Uw 3Bw 3Lw 3Dw Uw2 D 3Rw2 F' Dw' Uw' 3Bw' Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 3Rw R Dw2 Bw B2 3Fw2 L 3Lw 3Rw R2 Fw' D Lw D2 U2 3Rw2 Lw2 U 3Lw 3Rw' B L' Rw2 3Dw2 L' Rw' Dw2 3Bw' 3Rw Uw' Bw Fw 3Rw' R Dw' U2 3Uw2 F R' L' 3Uw' D2 Dw 3Bw 3Rw 3Dw D' Fw' 3Fw2 Lw2 L' U F 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Bw Dw2 R 3Lw' Bw2 Uw2 3Bw2 L2 Rw Fw' U D' 3Fw2 Lw Dw' B' Bw2 R2 U2 D F' Fw L2 3Uw' 3Fw B2 F' 3Lw 3Fw 3Uw

8. Fw' F2 Bw2 3Dw 3Rw 3Dw' Bw2 B2 R2 Rw 3Bw 3Fw' Bw 3Rw' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw 3Bw D2 L2 U' 3Bw2 3Fw Bw Dw' U' R 3Lw' L' Fw Rw 3Rw' Uw2 Lw L 3Fw' D U2 L' 3Dw Dw 3Uw Fw' 3Bw2 Bw Dw2 D' 3Fw 3Dw Rw Dw2 Fw 3Dw L2 Bw' Uw2 Bw2 3Fw L 3Rw2 D' Lw2 Fw L2 Fw D2 Lw U2 3Uw R 3Lw2 B' U2 Dw 3Lw' U Fw Lw2 L Bw R 3Lw2 F 3Dw F Fw2 Rw2 3Bw' 3Uw L R' 3Fw D2 3Fw U2 D2 3Lw' Bw' Rw2 3Bw2

9. 3Bw' R' 3Fw2 U' 3Lw' 3Uw L2 3Fw' 3Uw2 B2 3Dw 3Rw' Bw2 Dw2 U2 B 3Uw 3Bw 3Fw' Fw 3Lw U' D' 3Rw' B' 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw' 3Bw2 D2 3Rw 3Lw' U2 Fw' 3Lw Lw2 D2 3Dw 3Bw U' 3Uw' Bw' Lw 3Lw' Fw D 3Lw2 U2 Uw Rw' Uw2 3Bw Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 D' Rw Bw' Uw R 3Dw2 D Uw' B Dw2 L2 U2 Fw Uw' R Uw2 L' R Dw 3Bw' F2 3Uw R' 3Bw Bw Dw' D' U' Fw' L2 3Rw 3Fw' D' R Bw B2 Lw' 3Dw' Uw' 3Lw' 3Fw2 Rw2 3Lw' D' B2

10. 3Lw Fw' Bw' 3Lw' Bw2 D2 U' Bw L2 Uw2 Dw2 3Bw2 F' 3Fw 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Bw2 Dw' Rw F 3Lw 3Rw' F' B' U' 3Fw Fw2 F' R' Fw 3Dw2 3Bw' 3Uw2 Bw 3Bw D2 3Rw' Bw' B' Lw2 Dw' 3Bw2 3Dw' Uw2 Rw2 U' Dw' 3Bw' L' 3Lw' U' 3Uw 3Fw' L2 3Rw2 U B2 Rw2 3Bw' D' 3Dw' 3Rw2 Dw' D2 B2 Bw' R' Rw Uw' 3Bw 3Lw' Uw' 3Fw2 U2 3Fw' 3Bw2 3Uw 3Lw2 L' Dw' Lw 3Rw' Rw 3Dw2 Uw Bw' B' 3Uw2 F2 B' U 3Bw' Lw2 3Fw 3Lw Uw 3Dw' Bw2 Rw R

11. 3Dw U2 3Bw 3Dw' Fw Rw U' L2 3Uw' Lw2 F Rw2 U Uw Dw2 3Fw' Bw 3Lw2 3Fw2 Dw2 B R' F Rw' U 3Uw Dw' Lw L' B D2 Uw' 3Bw2 B2 3Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 3Bw2 U2 3Bw2 L 3Fw' B F 3Rw 3Fw Dw2 D Fw2 R U' R2 Dw' F2 U D' 3Bw2 L 3Fw' 3Dw2 3Rw R2 3Uw' 3Fw 3Lw R2 B2 3Rw2 Bw Fw' 3Fw Lw' D L' Lw' Rw 3Bw2 R 3Dw Fw' F2 L' Dw' B2 3Dw' B2 Dw2 B' F 3Rw2 3Uw' F' U' F2 3Bw2 Uw2 Fw' 3Rw Dw2 Uw

12. 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Fw L Fw Rw2 Lw2 Uw 3Uw2 R2 D R 3Bw Bw F2 Uw' 3Dw 3Rw' U Uw2 D 3Lw' Fw2 Uw2 3Lw2 R2 Uw 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Fw' Bw Lw' F' 3Rw2 Uw Dw2 Lw2 Dw' F 3Fw' 3Bw U2 3Lw' U2 B2 D2 3Fw' Fw2 F' U2 L' Rw2 F2 3Lw2 Dw Fw B' 3Fw2 Dw' B2 Dw Lw R2 3Bw' R Bw 3Rw' B2 3Lw' L 3Rw2 Lw' Fw 3Uw F2 Fw Dw' L2 Rw2 Bw 3Bw2 B Uw2 3Rw2 F Uw2 3Rw' Fw2 3Uw2 Dw2 Uw2 U' L 3Lw 3Rw2 F' Rw2 3Dw Lw2 B'


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 13, 2019)

Round 25a 6x6
To sub-4:15
Ao12: 4:21.77 (0/3)

1. 4:35.42 @2019-02-13 09:04:33
2. (4:45.26+) @2019-02-13 10:04:24
3. 4:38.45 @2019-02-13 10:11:08
4. 4:06.49 @2019-02-13 10:17:25
5. 4:21.19 @2019-02-13 10:23:06
6. 4:16.99 @2019-02-13 10:29:39
7. 4:27.70 @2019-02-13 10:35:34
8. (3:47.25) @2019-02-13 10:42:00
9. 4:24.53 @2019-02-13 10:48:42
10. 4:27.47 @2019-02-13 10:54:46
11. 4:20.66 @2019-02-13 11:00:55
12. 3:58.83 @2019-02-13 11:07:26

Round 25b 6x6
To sub-4:15
Ao12: 4:30.48

1. 4:23.78 @2019-02-18 10:44:11
2. (4:56.85) @2019-02-18 10:50:35
3. 4:15.91 @2019-02-18 10:59:13
4. 4:19.28 @2019-02-18 11:04:59
5. 4:23.53 @2019-02-18 11:10:56
6. 4:35.25 @2019-02-18 11:16:55
7. 4:24.32 @2019-02-18 11:23:03
8. (4:08.69) @2019-02-18 11:28:59
9. 4:39.23 @2019-02-18 11:34:31
10. 4:54.33 @2019-02-18 11:41:04
11. 4:32.24 @2019-02-18 11:47:34
12. 4:36.88 @2019-02-18 11:53:33


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 16, 2019)

Well after a long break from updating these threads, I will start them up again. I will keep the rounds going from the number it was last at, but for anyone that has posted here previously, please post a new goal you are going for, and all will start at 0/3 for success. 

For anyone new to this thread, each week I will post a new set of scrambles for everyone to use, and once you have completed your solves, post your times with the scrambles here and if you get your goal 3 weeks in a row, then you will graduate, and you can then set a new goal. If however you get your goal one week, but fail the next week then you will be reset to 0/3. Please see older posts above for any thoughts you might have, or post them and I will get back to you. Additionally, if you miss a week, then no worries and you will keep your progress from your last post. 

I will update everyone's results at the end of the week and post new scrambles each Sunday evening.


Lastly, please post your posts like this:

Round 24 (7x7)
To sub-7:00
Ao12: 7:03.22 (0/3)

1. (7:45.61)
2. 6:58.67
3. 7:21.46
4. 6:56.03
5. (6:22.58)
6. 6:40.61
7. 6:27.54
8. 7:25.57
9. 7:04.41
10. 7:09.85
11. 7:29.09
12. 6:58.92

Round 24 (6x6)
To Sub-5:00
Ao12: 4:41.52 (3/3)
1. 4:55.65
2. 4:45.04
3. 4:27.07
4. 4:21.76
5. (4:04.78)
6. 4:38.52
7. 5:06.01
8. 4:34.95
9. (5:43.47)
10. 4:37.65
11. 4:08.11
12. 5:20.39


So without further to do, here is the new set of scrambles for this week:



Spoiler: Round 26 6x6 Scrambles



1. R' 3Uw Rw Dw 3Fw2 F' 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw Dw2 3Uw2 Rw U B2 L2 Bw' 3Uw' U' Fw2 F' R' Lw2 3Uw' R Dw2 Lw F2 Uw Lw Rw R L2 Fw B 3Uw R' F B' Dw F' 3Uw U2 Uw B2 U2 F2 B Uw' F' 3Uw2 B L U' R2 Lw' Dw' R D Dw R' L' 3Rw U' D' L Uw2 U Lw' Fw' Uw2 3Uw' D F 3Uw D' F 3Rw Bw' U' F2

2. Rw' R' 3Fw Dw2 Lw' 3Rw 3Uw' L Bw Fw Uw' L' D2 3Fw' Bw' Uw2 L 3Fw' F' U L F' 3Uw F L2 D' B2 3Fw Lw2 Bw 3Uw2 Bw' D' 3Rw' L' F' Lw L 3Rw2 F' 3Rw' R2 U' Lw Fw' Bw 3Fw Dw' B 3Fw R2 B' 3Rw' D2 L' Uw U F D 3Uw2 U2 B U' B' 3Uw2 Uw2 Dw2 D' L' B2 3Rw B2 L F2 R Fw D L' F B'

3. Rw' Fw2 Dw' R' U2 B' Rw Uw 3Fw2 Rw B2 F2 U2 3Rw B' F2 Rw2 F' R' B' L' R2 F 3Fw Fw' Bw D' L' Lw2 R2 Bw2 Uw' Bw F Rw2 Dw2 L 3Rw' Rw2 3Fw Fw2 3Rw Dw B' 3Rw2 L' Lw' Rw2 Fw D' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw' Lw' F2 Fw 3Fw2 L2 Lw 3Fw F2 Rw2 Dw' 3Rw Uw2 3Fw' Dw F' 3Uw2 D' 3Fw D Lw2 U Rw D2 Rw' L' F' Bw

4. L Fw U2 3Fw2 3Uw' Rw' 3Rw B' 3Fw Bw2 Fw2 R2 Fw' 3Uw2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 3Uw2 D U' R' 3Uw' F Uw' U2 L2 Dw' Uw Fw' D2 Uw' Lw U Lw2 3Uw' D' 3Fw' Uw' Lw' 3Uw Uw Rw Uw2 D2 L' R2 3Fw Rw2 3Fw Fw' Bw2 R Bw2 R D Fw' L2 Bw' Dw' Rw2 F2 L2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 D2 Lw U' Rw' 3Fw2 Bw 3Rw' 3Uw2 Uw' 3Fw' R' U' Uw R Bw'

5. L2 R 3Rw2 Dw Fw D B 3Fw Bw2 L Uw' U' Fw' 3Fw 3Rw' F Dw U 3Fw' Bw Dw' 3Fw' R' 3Fw' U' Fw 3Fw2 Dw L R' D U Rw' B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 3Uw2 F' Uw2 F2 3Fw' 3Rw2 L2 Uw U' Fw Bw2 Dw Bw2 Dw B D' U2 Bw' 3Rw 3Uw2 L' Uw2 Lw2 F' 3Fw 3Uw R' 3Rw Bw2 R F Lw2 D2 L' Bw F' Dw2 U2 R' U2 3Fw' R' Rw

6. D U' 3Uw2 R 3Uw Bw D 3Rw2 Rw' Bw Lw' Rw2 3Uw' Rw2 3Uw L F' 3Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 3Rw 3Uw' Fw Dw' 3Rw' R2 3Fw2 Bw' Uw2 L2 F R' 3Uw 3Fw' 3Uw2 Rw 3Rw2 L Uw2 L 3Rw' Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw' 3Fw Uw Lw' Fw' Bw' 3Rw2 3Uw L R2 Fw 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw' Bw2 3Fw' Rw' U2 3Uw' R Bw' Rw Lw Dw' Rw' Lw F2 3Fw2 Lw Uw2 Bw' F 3Rw' 3Uw2 Bw 3Uw'

7. B2 U2 F Rw2 Lw' 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw' Lw R' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Rw2 R Fw' 3Fw2 L2 3Rw' U Dw' B 3Fw L F' Uw Bw' B2 Rw' Dw2 D2 B2 3Uw 3Fw' L Lw2 D2 B Bw Rw' Fw' Uw L 3Rw' Fw D' 3Uw' Rw' D2 F' Uw2 L' U2 F U2 Fw B 3Uw R2 Rw D 3Fw2 Uw' U2 L' U2 3Uw2 Rw L2 R' Fw U' Lw F D' Uw F' L2 Uw' D2

8. 3Rw2 Lw2 F R2 3Rw' Rw' B2 L' Lw' Dw2 3Fw Uw2 3Uw' B2 Rw 3Uw Bw2 3Fw' 3Rw L2 D2 Fw2 R' U' F2 Rw' B2 3Fw' Rw' Uw L D2 3Fw' L2 Fw2 B D F' Lw' 3Fw2 U' D' B' Uw U' D2 B' Uw 3Fw Uw2 Dw' D' R2 Lw Dw' Rw2 Uw L2 Fw2 B2 3Rw Dw2 Fw B' Lw' 3Rw' B2 Bw' Dw' F2 3Uw F 3Fw 3Uw2 L B 3Uw2 B2 3Uw2 Dw2

9. D Dw' R2 L2 D2 B2 Lw2 D' U2 B Uw 3Fw2 Bw2 Rw2 R2 D Rw' D' Lw' D2 3Uw' U2 L 3Uw' Uw Lw' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw Rw2 D2 3Uw Fw2 D Bw2 Uw 3Uw2 Rw' 3Rw Dw' 3Uw' B' R2 D' B U2 3Uw' Bw Lw2 Uw B R U F2 Lw R2 3Rw2 Bw' Dw Fw2 3Fw2 B D2 3Fw Rw' Bw Rw D Lw2 R F2 3Rw2 3Fw D' U2 3Uw Fw2 Dw' R'

10. 3Rw Rw' Uw2 Rw' Dw' D Uw Bw2 F Dw' D' 3Uw' F2 Rw D U2 L2 B2 Fw' U2 Fw F2 Lw Dw Lw' F Uw D2 F Bw2 3Uw2 Dw' R D' R 3Rw L Lw2 Rw' 3Uw2 Fw2 R Bw2 Dw2 L2 Uw2 D 3Rw' 3Uw2 Dw Rw B 3Fw' F2 R' L' B' 3Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 L2 Dw2 3Uw' R D2 Lw' Fw2 3Rw Rw D2 Lw2 D2 3Fw Fw' 3Rw Rw' 3Fw2 Fw R2 3Rw2

11. 3Rw B2 L' R2 Uw Fw L' 3Fw Fw' D 3Uw2 Dw2 Uw U2 Rw 3Fw' Rw Dw2 B' L Fw' F Bw' Rw L Bw Lw' Rw 3Fw 3Rw' R Lw2 Dw' F' L' U2 Bw' 3Fw' D2 B' 3Fw' Lw U' 3Fw' Rw' U' B2 Uw D2 Fw2 U F2 B2 Uw2 R2 3Rw2 3Uw Uw L 3Fw Uw2 L2 Bw' F2 D U B 3Rw2 R' F' Uw' Dw2 R' 3Fw2 3Uw Uw Dw2 3Rw' Fw' B

12. Bw 3Uw U 3Rw2 Rw 3Fw B2 L 3Fw F2 Dw U' F' Rw Dw' R2 U' 3Fw Rw' L2 R2 Lw2 D' Rw' B2 3Fw2 U2 Uw Bw2 Uw F' B2 3Rw R2 L' F2 Bw2 Lw' R' Fw 3Fw U' Uw2 Rw2 U' Dw L' F Fw' B Dw D2 3Uw' F' R' F' 3Rw Fw' Uw' Dw B' Uw2 Dw F Dw R' L' Rw 3Uw Fw L2 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw' Dw2 Fw2 3Uw2 U' 3Rw' L'





Spoiler: Round 26 7x7 Scrambles



1. 3Uw2 Rw2 U2 Uw' 3Rw2 U L' B' D2 3Lw' F2 D' Uw 3Dw2 Bw 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Rw F 3Dw2 Fw L' Uw2 3Rw' Lw' Rw' B2 Uw' B2 U D F2 3Lw2 L Dw' 3Lw2 3Bw Lw' L Dw' Rw2 F' 3Dw2 D' F Rw2 Lw 3Dw Rw2 Dw' 3Fw Rw2 Bw2 Rw 3Lw2 3Dw 3Bw2 3Lw' Dw2 R' 3Fw' F 3Uw2 3Dw Uw2 B Dw Rw2 Fw2 3Bw 3Dw2 Uw 3Lw F2 3Fw' Fw2 D 3Lw U' 3Uw B2 Dw B 3Fw' F Bw' Lw' L R' B' 3Fw' Fw 3Dw' D2 3Fw' L' F Fw R D2

2. 3Dw2 3Lw2 Bw2 3Fw U2 Lw' D2 R2 D' 3Bw' Lw' Bw Fw2 Uw Bw Dw 3Uw Fw' Bw2 F2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Uw' Lw' 3Bw2 3Fw' F Dw2 Rw2 L Fw' D2 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw' Fw' 3Lw 3Bw Rw 3Rw' B2 U 3Fw' L' U' 3Bw2 Bw2 3Uw2 R2 D2 3Fw2 3Dw L2 U2 Rw' 3Rw B' 3Bw' Uw 3Dw 3Rw' F' 3Bw2 Bw2 3Dw' Lw Uw' Rw' 3Uw' 3Lw 3Bw' 3Fw B Lw' 3Uw2 F2 Lw2 3Fw2 L' 3Uw2 F2 R' L' Dw' 3Rw' 3Uw' R' Fw' Dw' U' Uw2 F Bw2 L' Bw2 L2 Bw D' U' Lw2

3. B 3Bw2 3Uw F' 3Uw2 L' 3Uw' D' U' B2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Bw L2 Bw D' B2 U 3Rw 3Lw2 3Uw Bw' 3Uw2 Uw2 Dw' D2 3Fw' F B R Dw B 3Bw Dw' Rw2 3Fw' 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw' Uw 3Dw2 3Uw' 3Lw' R 3Uw' R' Lw' 3Bw' Uw Rw2 3Dw2 Bw' Lw2 3Uw Dw' R Dw' D' Lw' L' 3Fw2 U2 Fw' 3Dw' 3Fw' B 3Rw2 3Fw' U2 3Lw' 3Rw 3Fw' 3Rw2 Rw2 D' 3Lw2 3Dw2 F' 3Dw' 3Rw' U' 3Lw D 3Fw B2 Bw Uw2 3Bw' 3Rw 3Fw 3Uw' 3Lw2 Dw Bw' Uw' Dw' 3Bw' U' Bw

4. 3Uw' Fw' 3Dw 3Lw' Dw2 3Lw' Fw2 3Rw' U' R' L' D B Rw Lw' D 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Fw2 Uw2 3Lw' Dw' 3Rw' D' 3Bw R' 3Uw' 3Dw' B2 U 3Dw' Fw D' 3Bw' L2 Fw D Uw' B 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 B 3Dw2 Lw' Rw' 3Bw 3Fw Rw' 3Bw' L2 Lw B2 Bw2 3Uw' D2 L 3Rw2 Fw Dw Rw' Lw' 3Uw' D' 3Fw2 Fw2 3Dw F R L2 3Rw2 Lw Uw' D' Lw' Rw' Dw2 3Uw 3Dw2 Bw' Dw' 3Lw2 Fw' D2 Bw2 D' Rw' 3Rw L' U2 3Dw L2 R' F' Fw' U Dw' 3Fw'

5. 3Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 3Bw' Dw2 Uw 3Dw 3Uw' F2 3Lw D2 Rw' F2 3Rw' B' U' Bw F' R Dw' D' 3Bw2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Dw 3Bw' 3Uw' B' D 3Lw' Uw' R2 Lw Dw D L2 Lw2 Dw2 3Fw2 F2 Dw2 L' Dw' 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Uw' Uw Bw 3Rw' 3Fw' Uw' D' 3Lw' Fw2 Uw' 3Dw F' L D L' U2 3Bw B' 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw' 3Dw2 R2 F' 3Uw' D Lw2 Uw' Fw Rw2 3Dw 3Fw' Uw Rw' Lw Uw2 U2 R' Fw' Rw' R2 Uw' 3Bw Bw 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Bw U' D' Dw' Uw2 3Lw'

6. Uw2 Dw' B 3Fw' Dw' L 3Uw' Fw2 F2 Lw2 Uw R' 3Fw2 D2 Uw' 3Uw2 B 3Bw 3Dw2 U 3Fw2 B2 3Bw Bw' R2 3Dw' Rw2 Lw Dw 3Dw' R Bw2 3Uw2 B' 3Lw2 D Rw2 Fw B' Dw2 3Dw Lw' Fw' L 3Uw2 B2 Dw' L 3Fw Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw 3Rw' Lw' L' R' U2 Rw' 3Fw2 Rw Fw' 3Lw 3Rw' U' 3Uw2 3Fw' R' Bw2 F2 Lw2 3Rw' Fw' Uw Dw D' F' Fw2 B2 Bw Dw' 3Fw2 Dw Lw' Dw' Uw 3Rw2 3Lw2 L 3Bw 3Rw' Bw2 3Bw 3Rw Rw' 3Dw 3Bw' Bw' Uw 3Rw

7. Uw F' Lw L F2 3Rw Fw' 3Dw U2 3Rw Uw' R 3Uw' D Lw2 3Fw' Uw2 F2 3Lw2 Uw' Fw' 3Bw' 3Fw U 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Lw Uw2 Bw2 F' 3Fw2 L2 Rw2 B2 3Dw Uw2 Fw' U' 3Bw' Lw 3Lw Bw' Dw R 3Bw' 3Uw2 L2 F' 3Dw Bw F Rw 3Bw2 Dw2 U2 3Fw2 Rw L Uw' 3Lw2 Uw B2 L2 Fw Bw' U2 3Lw B' 3Fw2 3Rw Rw2 Bw' R Rw' Uw 3Fw' L R' F2 3Fw2 Lw2 B2 Fw D' Fw 3Dw2 Rw B2 3Bw' D2 Uw Rw' 3Rw Fw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Uw' Fw' 3Lw 3Bw

8. Rw L' Uw2 3Dw2 D' 3Lw2 B2 Fw R' Fw' 3Rw2 Fw' 3Lw' L' 3Bw R B 3Fw R' 3Lw2 U Uw D' R 3Uw2 U' F R2 3Fw2 D 3Uw2 R2 3Bw' U 3Lw' F' Lw' D2 Lw' L2 Bw R' 3Rw 3Lw2 Bw 3Lw2 R' Dw 3Bw2 3Lw Bw Uw2 F2 3Bw2 Fw2 B' Lw Rw2 3Uw2 Bw2 L' D 3Uw B 3Rw2 3Fw' Rw2 D 3Uw2 F 3Uw' R' 3Rw Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw F' U 3Dw' Dw F L' Fw R2 3Rw2 Lw 3Bw D' Lw2 3Fw' 3Dw F2 R Uw2 3Fw B Lw2 Uw2 3Dw U'

9. R 3Bw D 3Dw2 Rw' 3Lw U2 F2 3Bw2 Bw' D2 3Rw' U 3Rw Fw2 3Dw Uw2 3Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 3Uw 3Lw' L Dw2 L 3Lw Uw U' 3Lw2 3Fw' Fw2 3Dw' U2 3Rw 3Bw' Uw2 3Lw2 3Rw' 3Bw2 F 3Uw2 Rw 3Bw2 3Rw' Lw2 Dw2 Fw' F' 3Rw' B' Dw2 Lw2 3Bw2 Dw 3Uw' Lw2 D 3Bw' 3Lw2 F' B' D' B2 Rw2 3Bw' Lw' 3Lw2 Dw2 U R 3Rw' 3Fw' D Rw2 D' 3Dw 3Fw2 R 3Bw R' U' F' Dw2 B2 F' 3Uw' Uw Dw' U 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 Bw2 3Uw2 Dw2 L2 F2 D' Lw2

10. Dw2 3Fw' 3Dw Fw F B 3Lw 3Rw2 Fw Uw2 F 3Dw' Rw2 3Dw R2 3Uw' 3Lw Fw 3Uw2 F' Fw2 3Uw2 D' Rw 3Rw' 3Dw' U Dw' B' Uw' 3Rw' U2 Uw' B2 L Lw2 3Rw2 D2 Rw' 3Lw R' Dw Uw' R' U R2 Rw2 3Dw R2 3Uw Bw 3Lw2 L Rw 3Rw2 D 3Dw B' 3Dw' Rw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Bw2 Uw2 3Bw' 3Uw' 3Dw' 3Fw 3Uw Fw F L Fw2 3Dw R' 3Uw R2 Rw 3Rw Lw' Uw2 U Rw2 U Lw' Fw2 U2 Bw' U2 3Lw L2 Rw' 3Uw2 D2 Rw2 3Lw B' 3Bw' Fw' R'

11. 3Fw F2 Rw2 D' L 3Fw' Dw' 3Fw' 3Dw Lw' R' Uw2 Bw Lw2 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Dw2 F 3Bw2 Lw' 3Fw2 U D2 B' 3Dw Uw' L' 3Dw' D' 3Bw2 3Dw' Fw' 3Dw 3Uw2 B' Rw2 3Bw2 R' 3Uw 3Bw' L' 3Rw' Rw Uw' Bw2 3Bw2 B U Bw2 3Uw 3Bw2 3Rw2 D2 3Rw2 D U 3Dw B' 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Dw 3Uw' Lw 3Bw' Dw2 Bw2 3Lw' R Bw2 U Uw 3Fw' Lw2 D2 Bw' U2 Bw Rw' 3Lw2 Uw' Bw' L' U2 3Fw Dw R 3Fw Rw' B2 Dw' B Uw R Dw2 R2 3Fw B2 Bw'

12. 3Rw F Lw' L2 Uw' Lw' Dw' 3Fw' U' 3Rw2 Dw D F2 R Dw L2 Rw 3Bw' Bw 3Dw' 3Uw Uw Dw' L 3Fw' B' 3Bw2 Lw' 3Uw R' 3Dw2 U2 D 3Rw' D2 Rw B Fw' R U 3Lw' Dw' Fw2 3Bw2 Uw Bw 3Dw D' B' 3Rw F2 B2 Fw' R2 3Lw' Lw2 D Uw' 3Uw' Fw2 R' 3Uw' 3Lw 3Fw B' 3Dw' U2 Dw B2 D' L2 R' 3Bw Uw' 3Uw2 D2 U2 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Lw2 L R2 Fw Uw2 F2 Rw2 3Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw' Lw' 3Uw 3Fw2 L2 3Lw 3Rw' R' Lw2



Round will end on Sunday, December 22nd, 2019. Best of luck to all competing this week.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 17, 2019)

Looks like I can pick up right where I left off almost a year ago:

Round 26 (6x6)
To sub-4:15
Ao12: 4:13.89 (1/3)

1. (5:12.35)
2. 4:13.11
3. 4:07.77
4. 4:02.33
5. 4:44.62
6. 3:59.78
7. 4:12.54
8. 4:10.62
9. 4:43.81
10. (3:53.42)
11. 3:57.89
12. 4:06.38

Don't know what happened on that first solve. Tacked on one more solve at the end (4:02.09) and got a 4:09.63 PB Ao12 with a counting 4:43.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

Round 26 results:

6x6:
@One Wheel - sub-4:15 6x6 - 4:13.89 (1/3)



Spoiler: Round 27 6x6 scrambles



1. B L Dw2 F' R Dw' Rw2 F L2 3Rw2 D2 B2 R 3Rw2 Rw Lw D' Fw Uw U' L 3Fw' F2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Fw2 Lw' 3Uw2 3Fw' Dw Uw B Lw2 U' Dw D Bw' U D' Lw R 3Uw Rw2 3Fw2 Uw2 U2 B2 D L2 R Fw' Lw' U Rw R 3Rw' Bw2 R Uw' B2 Fw Dw' D2 3Fw' D2 Dw2 Fw' D' Lw2 Uw B' Dw U 3Rw' Dw B2 Rw' D U L2

2. 3Uw Bw' B' U 3Uw2 B2 D2 Lw' B Uw' Rw L Fw2 B2 Dw R Bw' B D2 3Fw2 Bw Uw 3Fw' Uw' L' Rw2 3Fw2 B2 Bw' Rw U Fw D Bw2 Uw2 D 3Rw Bw' Uw2 B' 3Fw' Lw 3Rw2 3Uw' Rw Dw2 3Rw Fw D2 3Rw Fw 3Fw' 3Rw' Uw2 Dw' 3Fw' Rw 3Fw L2 3Uw U2 Fw' U2 Bw2 B2 F' U' Uw2 L2 3Fw Rw' 3Rw2 Bw' D2 Rw' Dw2 Rw' L Fw' Rw'

3. R2 Rw U Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' F' 3Uw' U 3Fw 3Rw2 L2 R Rw' F2 3Rw2 R2 B2 R U 3Fw' Lw' B2 R F' Dw2 Fw2 B2 F2 L2 Bw2 Uw' R 3Rw Rw2 Lw2 B' 3Uw 3Rw2 3Uw D' Fw' 3Fw Rw2 B2 Dw 3Fw Fw2 3Uw' B 3Rw2 U' Fw F Bw B2 Dw' F L2 U2 F Bw2 Rw B Uw2 L 3Fw2 3Uw' Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 F2 3Fw R Lw' Fw Bw Lw' D

4. Uw' Lw2 B' R Uw2 3Fw' Fw2 U2 F2 D Dw Fw2 Uw 3Uw2 U' Dw' Bw 3Uw L2 R2 3Fw2 R' F 3Fw Lw' Rw' Dw L 3Uw Bw2 U2 Lw' L2 Fw R L' Uw' U B Uw D' 3Uw2 U2 Lw' 3Uw' Dw' Fw2 U D2 L' U2 D2 F' Dw 3Fw 3Rw Dw' Fw2 Rw2 D' Lw' 3Rw2 U 3Fw Fw2 D Dw Rw L Dw' B' F' 3Rw2 B Fw2 3Uw2 U' Rw' D U

5. Fw2 Uw Lw2 3Uw B2 F' 3Rw Fw Bw' 3Uw' 3Fw Rw' B Uw2 B Bw Uw2 R Fw2 B Uw' 3Uw2 R D' 3Fw' Dw' F2 Fw L2 Fw2 3Fw 3Uw' B2 Bw' F 3Uw' Fw2 F2 R2 Fw' 3Uw' U' Uw' Dw2 B2 F2 Rw' 3Rw' R' Lw2 D F B 3Fw2 Dw2 R Lw Uw2 F' Bw2 R' Lw2 B' L2 Uw' L Rw' Uw' 3Uw' B2 R2 Dw2 3Rw' L' Uw2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw' 3Uw2

6. Bw B2 U2 F D2 Uw2 Dw R' U2 D' Rw2 Dw F2 R Bw2 Uw2 U2 Dw' Bw2 U' 3Uw' L2 3Rw2 3Fw' D' 3Rw' F2 Fw Lw Uw2 Fw2 3Uw2 Bw Rw' Uw2 Lw2 3Uw' L' Bw2 L' U2 F D Bw2 Rw Bw2 U F2 B2 3Rw 3Fw' Dw Fw2 Rw 3Uw' Bw 3Fw2 B2 R2 B2 Fw2 3Rw Uw 3Fw Lw2 3Rw2 F' Uw2 B' Dw2 F2 Bw' Rw Dw2 3Rw Uw' Bw Lw' Uw2 3Fw

7. Bw 3Fw' Lw D Lw F' Rw 3Rw2 D2 3Rw2 Fw 3Uw2 U' Lw 3Fw' F2 Fw' 3Rw Uw' Dw R Dw' Bw Fw2 R Uw D2 Dw' U 3Uw' B Bw U Dw2 Bw B2 F 3Uw U D 3Fw2 Lw' F2 Rw2 B2 D2 Rw2 Bw L' F2 Uw' Rw2 L Dw2 U2 3Rw Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 D2 3Rw2 3Fw 3Rw2 Uw' Rw2 3Rw' Dw' Bw' Uw' R' D' U2 L U B2 3Rw' 3Fw Rw F Fw2

8. Bw Dw2 D' R2 D 3Rw' D2 3Fw' R U R2 L Lw Dw2 U D2 L Uw' F D2 F 3Fw2 Uw' Rw' Lw' Dw2 L2 Bw' 3Fw Rw Lw' L F2 3Rw Uw2 Dw Rw' Dw' 3Rw 3Fw Uw Dw2 3Fw' Rw' R Lw2 F' Bw2 Uw2 B F2 Bw2 R2 U' Fw' L2 Rw' Fw Bw' 3Rw 3Fw2 Dw2 Rw 3Rw' R' Fw2 L F' B2 L R Fw2 Dw' Lw2 3Uw' U2 Fw R2 Fw' B

9. 3Fw Fw' B2 Rw B Dw 3Fw Rw2 Fw' 3Fw2 Lw L Bw2 Uw2 B2 Bw L R2 3Fw F 3Rw' 3Uw D' F' 3Fw' Dw2 F2 Bw2 Uw D B' L' Rw' Dw' R' U' Fw 3Fw2 B U' L' Fw2 3Rw' Bw Uw U' Rw' F2 R2 L 3Uw' U Lw R' Uw 3Rw U' Uw Dw' 3Rw D F2 D 3Uw2 B' Bw U Rw B' Uw U D2 Dw2 Rw F' U2 Bw' 3Uw2 Fw 3Uw'

10. L2 3Uw' B2 U2 Fw Rw 3Uw2 D2 Fw' Bw2 Uw U' 3Rw Lw2 D2 3Uw2 Rw Dw D' F' L Uw F' Lw' L' Dw' F 3Fw' Uw2 R' L D2 F Lw2 U B' U' Fw D' Fw2 3Fw' Rw2 B2 Rw' Lw Dw' 3Rw' Rw' 3Fw' 3Rw 3Uw' Uw' Bw' U2 R Fw' 3Uw Fw R' Bw' R' F Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Uw2 B' Dw2 Uw2 U' 3Uw' B 3Rw 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw F'

11. Bw' B2 3Fw Lw' U2 3Rw2 R2 Rw2 F' D U2 Fw' 3Rw D Rw2 R F2 3Uw D' B' U2 Fw2 Lw' Bw R' F2 R' Lw2 B' R2 B U Bw' Rw' U2 3Uw Lw2 R L B' R' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Uw F2 U B2 L U' R2 L F R2 Bw D2 3Uw2 Dw Lw2 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw Rw Bw' Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw Uw2 Lw2 L' 3Rw' B2 D' Lw B2 Fw2 Rw F' 3Rw2 Rw

12. Uw2 3Fw' B' U B' Dw Fw 3Rw F2 3Fw' Bw Rw' L' Bw 3Rw' Fw2 F' Lw 3Fw2 F2 Bw Dw U2 Fw' 3Fw Lw Fw2 3Uw' Fw' 3Fw 3Uw B' Fw R Dw 3Fw' Lw L D B 3Uw' F Dw2 Fw' Bw2 Rw Bw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 Dw2 3Uw L2 F' B Uw2 U2 Lw2 Dw D Uw Rw' 3Uw Fw Lw B2 3Uw' Bw' D' Rw2 Dw' L 3Rw2 Uw Dw 3Fw Rw2





Spoiler: Round 27 7x7 Scrambles



1. F' Rw 3Dw2 Fw Dw' F 3Bw Dw2 L Fw' Dw Uw2 Bw Uw' D' 3Fw2 F2 U L 3Lw' Uw2 3Rw Fw 3Dw Lw 3Bw2 3Uw2 F2 3Bw' Bw2 Rw2 B R' 3Lw2 B Uw 3Fw Fw' Rw' L2 3Uw F Rw' Bw 3Uw2 3Dw 3Lw' R' Uw Lw2 3Dw' U' 3Fw' 3Rw2 D Dw' Lw' 3Uw2 B Dw 3Bw2 F 3Rw U' 3Fw2 Lw2 D' U2 R' B' 3Uw' R 3Lw' D2 3Rw2 Lw F' Dw2 F' D' 3Fw' Bw2 3Rw2 R' D' 3Rw Bw R' Fw R 3Uw Dw2 R Fw 3Lw' 3Fw' Dw2 U 3Rw' Fw'

2. 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Dw2 Dw' Lw' Bw2 Uw 3Bw' 3Uw U2 Fw' U Lw 3Lw2 Rw' D Rw' Dw2 3Lw 3Fw' Rw' Bw B 3Lw' F2 3Dw L 3Lw 3Dw' 3Rw 3Lw D2 Fw2 Rw' U 3Rw Fw2 3Uw2 U2 3Lw' Dw2 L2 Uw' B2 Lw' 3Bw2 R2 3Fw2 Bw 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Dw D2 R L' U D 3Fw' Lw B2 Bw' Uw Bw' Fw' 3Uw Uw' U F Fw' B U 3Uw 3Bw2 Lw 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 Uw2 L' 3Bw2 3Rw2 Rw 3Bw' Rw 3Lw2 Fw2 3Dw' B' F' L' F Dw2 3Dw 3Uw' L' 3Uw Rw' U2 Dw'

3. F2 Rw' 3Uw Rw 3Lw' Uw 3Dw Lw2 F2 B2 3Fw Rw 3Fw Uw B' Bw' Rw 3Fw' Uw2 3Rw' L2 Fw' 3Bw2 B' Rw' U 3Lw L' D F2 3Uw2 3Rw' Fw 3Fw Uw Lw 3Lw2 3Fw U2 3Dw Lw' Bw' Fw' F2 3Lw Dw' D2 Fw2 3Rw U 3Uw' 3Bw' F2 L 3Rw 3Dw' Dw2 3Rw' 3Lw F2 D2 3Dw' Lw 3Fw 3Dw2 U2 3Lw' U L2 3Dw Lw2 Rw L2 F' 3Lw 3Rw 3Bw Dw U2 Lw2 3Lw' Uw' 3Lw' Rw' B Bw' 3Fw' Uw2 Dw' 3Bw' 3Lw2 U' Bw 3Lw' 3Bw2 D' L2 3Dw2 Rw' 3Uw'

4. 3Dw2 R' U' 3Uw2 D2 3Fw2 3Rw Fw 3Bw Rw Fw Uw Lw' U' 3Bw Lw F 3Uw2 L Lw 3Lw' R' 3Uw2 Lw2 U' 3Dw2 Bw' 3Bw B2 Lw 3Dw' Bw2 B 3Fw' Uw Lw' F 3Bw2 U 3Dw 3Uw2 D Rw' Bw' B' F2 U Dw 3Rw 3Dw2 B Uw2 3Bw2 3Uw Rw 3Fw' B2 Fw' 3Dw 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw' U Uw2 R2 Dw2 3Bw Bw Lw Uw' B 3Bw 3Rw2 U' Dw2 Rw 3Lw' 3Uw Lw2 Fw U2 F2 B' 3Uw Dw' B2 D2 3Lw' 3Rw L2 Lw' Rw' Uw Fw2 B2 Lw' L' U2 Dw' 3Uw'

5. 3Uw 3Rw Rw 3Bw U B' L2 B' 3Rw B2 3Dw' Dw L' 3Rw2 Rw' B Dw Fw' R2 D' 3Dw2 Lw2 Dw D2 B' Lw2 U2 Fw2 Dw Bw 3Rw' Bw' Fw2 Rw 3Bw' 3Lw Bw2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Lw2 Bw2 3Dw2 D' U2 3Fw2 Uw2 3Uw2 L2 3Fw' Dw R' Uw' Rw' 3Bw' Bw D2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw' Fw D' 3Uw' 3Bw Fw 3Rw2 Uw' 3Uw' F2 3Dw B' 3Rw 3Fw2 F2 3Rw2 D' 3Dw' Fw2 U R2 3Lw2 Uw 3Uw 3Fw2 3Dw D2 U2 Uw2 Lw L F' Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw' Fw 3Uw Dw Bw2 3Rw2 Bw

6. Bw 3Rw' 3Uw2 L2 3Uw 3Fw R' 3Lw2 F2 Rw 3Dw' B2 3Lw L' B2 3Fw' F L2 Dw2 3Bw 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Lw' U2 Dw2 3Bw' D2 Rw' 3Lw' D Fw2 3Rw2 3Lw 3Uw L' R2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 Dw' D' 3Dw' Uw2 U 3Rw' 3Lw2 B R L2 Uw2 Lw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 Fw L 3Dw2 U' Uw L' D2 Uw 3Uw 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Lw' D L2 3Uw' Dw L' Dw' 3Uw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 Rw Fw D B F' L' Lw2 Uw' F2 D 3Uw B R B 3Rw' L2 Fw2 D' Dw' 3Lw2 Uw 3Lw' 3Dw' R2 Rw2

7. Fw' 3Bw' R' F2 3Rw2 Fw' B Uw F2 Dw' 3Dw L' Rw 3Uw 3Dw' R D2 Lw' Rw B' L Fw2 Dw' D F2 3Dw Uw2 B2 D' U2 R' 3Lw2 F2 3Rw Uw' L2 Bw2 Fw2 3Fw' Uw' 3Bw' U2 Rw Dw2 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw Bw' 3Dw 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Dw D Uw' B2 Lw2 3Rw' 3Bw' Lw2 3Bw' Uw' B2 3Dw' Fw 3Bw' Rw' Uw' 3Uw2 U 3Lw2 L 3Dw' R2 B' D 3Uw2 Uw2 F B2 R2 Fw' 3Uw2 3Dw 3Fw2 U Bw2 3Lw' U' Rw' D 3Bw 3Dw' 3Lw' L Lw F B' Fw2 Dw2 3Bw2

8. Uw' 3Lw Dw' D' B' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw 3Rw 3Bw' 3Rw2 B' Fw' D' 3Bw' Rw2 3Lw 3Rw' U' Fw2 L Lw B Fw' Dw2 U Lw' 3Lw2 3Bw Uw 3Uw' L2 Dw U' R2 Rw2 F2 3Rw Rw2 Uw2 3Dw 3Fw2 U2 3Rw2 Rw R 3Fw2 L' 3Uw 3Bw' Fw2 Uw2 3Lw' Lw' 3Fw' Rw' 3Dw' D 3Fw' 3Uw Bw' Rw2 R Fw 3Bw 3Uw' Rw' 3Dw' Rw' B2 3Bw 3Lw2 Lw' 3Bw2 F Fw L2 Rw' Uw2 3Uw' U' B2 3Dw' Bw 3Lw2 Bw R2 Fw L' F' 3Rw2 Uw2 F Lw2 Dw' Uw' 3Fw Dw2 D2

9. R 3Dw2 L U2 3Uw Lw Rw2 3Lw' Bw2 R' Rw' B2 3Bw' Rw 3Fw2 R' 3Lw Bw 3Bw Lw' 3Dw 3Uw2 3Fw Rw2 F Dw' B2 3Lw2 3Uw' Uw 3Fw2 3Uw Rw2 F 3Fw B Dw D2 Lw B2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Uw D' F2 D2 Lw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw Uw Rw' L Lw2 B Bw Dw' Lw Fw Dw' 3Rw2 3Bw' Lw2 Fw Rw 3Fw' Bw2 R 3Dw2 Rw 3Lw' R2 3Fw' U 3Fw2 3Dw2 L2 3Bw Rw2 L2 U' 3Dw2 L' B' 3Dw' F Lw' 3Uw2 Lw' 3Uw2 L 3Dw2 U2 3Uw' Bw R2 Lw D' 3Bw 3Dw'

10. Uw2 3Rw 3Bw' Dw' 3Lw' Fw 3Lw 3Rw2 R2 Lw Uw B F' Uw' F' D2 3Fw F 3Lw2 Bw' U 3Uw 3Lw2 3Bw R' Dw2 D' Bw 3Dw' Bw 3Uw' Dw' F 3Bw2 L2 3Lw' 3Dw2 3Lw D2 U Uw R Fw D2 3Bw Rw' 3Lw2 3Rw R' D2 3Rw2 R2 Fw Rw2 Fw' R' Dw' B 3Fw' 3Dw' Dw2 Fw' D2 3Lw2 Dw Rw Dw' L 3Rw' 3Lw 3Bw' Dw2 3Lw R2 3Dw2 Lw2 L' Uw2 Bw2 3Dw' Fw' Uw R Uw F' 3Lw2 B' F' Lw2 R2 L B' 3Fw' F Uw Rw2 R Dw2 3Bw2 Dw'

11. D2 3Uw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 R2 3Bw2 Dw2 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw2 U D2 Dw' Rw' Uw U Dw2 3Rw' Fw' L2 3Fw2 B' Dw2 3Rw' Fw' U' D Dw Fw' 3Fw' R' 3Rw2 D2 3Dw2 3Fw' U' 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw' R' 3Dw2 Uw2 3Rw 3Uw Dw' 3Lw2 Rw U' Dw L 3Dw' D 3Rw2 3Uw' Bw 3Bw' R2 3Fw' 3Rw' Dw2 L Lw2 Bw Fw2 Uw' 3Fw 3Uw' Rw Fw2 3Uw Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw 3Dw' Uw2 Fw' 3Uw2 Dw' 3Dw2 U 3Rw 3Dw' Bw' R D Bw B' 3Fw2 L R2 B' 3Lw Fw' 3Lw2 Dw' Uw Fw B' F U'

12. Dw' R2 F' Uw' 3Dw Lw 3Bw2 D2 Bw' D2 Uw2 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Bw 3Lw' L2 3Uw' Rw2 3Uw2 3Lw' Uw B2 Lw B' Fw' Uw Fw 3Bw' Uw B Dw' 3Rw' Rw2 3Lw2 B' U Rw2 Dw2 B2 3Lw 3Rw2 Dw' Rw Bw R L' 3Rw Rw' Uw2 Lw2 3Rw2 Uw2 Rw' 3Bw R' 3Bw' F 3Fw2 Fw 3Uw Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw' Rw' L' F Lw Dw Rw2 U' B F2 3Lw2 Dw L2 3Lw' Lw Rw2 Bw' Rw B2 F2 Uw' 3Uw2 R U2 Lw' Dw2 B' Lw L' Uw2 3Rw' 3Lw Lw' L 3Uw2 3Fw2 Uw2 3Fw



Round 27 will end on December 29th, 2019. Best of luck with all competing this week.


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 23, 2019)

Round 24 (7x7)
To sub-3:30
Ao12: 3:32.16 0/3

1. 3:52.47 [Pop at the end of centers]
2. 3:38.99
3. 3:22.93
4. 3:25.82
5. 3:29.20
6. 3:32.05
7. (3:10.87)
8. 3:16.01
9. 3:25.15
10. 3:37.36
11. 3:41.63 [Messed up badly during L4E]
12. (4:05.06) [Messed up during L4E again ughhh]

Wow, I completely blew it. I had it easily but the last two solves were sooo bad. Anyway, I decided to join this thread because I got the Spark recently and it's really good so I've been practicing 7x7 more.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 6, 2020)

Round 27 results:

7x7:
@CuberStache  - sub-3:30 6x6 - Ao12: 3:32.16 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 28 6x6 Scrambles



1. 3Fw' Fw' B' U L2 Rw 3Uw F' L R Bw U2 Lw' 3Fw Bw2 Rw' 3Uw' Bw' 3Uw2 U2 Bw F2 Rw' D' Bw2 D' U2 L Dw R2 3Fw Lw' Dw2 3Rw' Dw Bw' D Bw' Lw2 Uw U' L Rw' Fw' D Dw' Rw2 D2 3Uw B2 Dw' 3Fw2 U' Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw' Bw' B 3Fw' Fw R' F2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 D Uw' 3Rw' L2 F 3Uw 3Rw2 D' Fw2 F 3Uw' Rw2 Dw U

2. Bw Rw' Fw' Bw2 U2 3Fw2 L Fw2 3Fw' Dw Fw L' 3Fw2 U' F Rw2 3Fw U' Dw Bw' 3Uw' 3Fw Dw Bw F2 Rw' Uw2 3Uw2 Lw 3Uw' D' 3Rw' Bw' L' U' 3Uw Fw Bw R2 Bw' Lw R' 3Fw2 D' 3Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Dw' 3Rw Fw 3Rw2 Rw2 D2 B' U' B' 3Uw' B U' Dw' B' 3Fw2 3Rw' Dw2 B Dw' Uw' 3Uw2 D' Fw' F2 3Uw2 Lw2 L2 U Fw' F'

3. U' 3Fw' F 3Rw 3Uw2 U Bw2 U L Uw2 D' B L2 F' Lw2 Uw' B2 R 3Uw 3Fw2 Lw2 B' 3Uw Dw' Rw U2 D Dw 3Rw2 D 3Uw2 F2 R2 Rw Dw R' 3Rw2 L2 3Fw U' Uw2 F2 Fw2 3Fw D2 Lw2 R U' F2 3Fw' 3Uw Bw' L 3Uw Fw2 Uw' Bw' 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw' B' D' B' Lw 3Rw F' R2 B2 Uw 3Rw2 Fw2 D R' Dw' L F' Fw2 U2 Rw2 D'

4. L R F2 R2 L 3Fw2 3Rw2 Uw 3Rw2 U R D' R Dw2 B Fw2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 D' L D' Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Rw' Fw 3Rw2 3Uw2 R 3Rw2 Dw' 3Uw' R' 3Uw' 3Fw' Rw2 3Uw2 U Rw' D2 L F' 3Fw R Bw U2 3Rw2 Fw' 3Fw Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 R 3Rw Rw' D' Rw' 3Uw 3Rw2 L2 U D2 3Fw2 Rw Dw' 3Rw2 D 3Rw2 Dw' 3Uw 3Rw 3Fw B Lw2 3Fw' Fw2 B'

5. D B2 Dw' Rw F' 3Rw2 Lw 3Fw' Fw2 F2 3Uw R Rw Bw Dw2 R2 3Rw B' D' 3Rw Bw2 Uw Fw' B2 U Fw2 F' Uw' Rw2 L2 Dw' L2 Fw Rw2 B 3Uw Bw2 Uw 3Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 F2 Dw' B2 F2 R2 3Fw2 Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw Lw R' B2 Dw Lw F B' 3Rw U' 3Rw F 3Rw2 Bw' Lw' 3Fw' R2 D U' 3Fw' R' Dw' Bw Rw2 3Uw2 L2 3Uw2 Uw2 Fw 3Rw U

6. 3Rw Dw' L Bw2 3Uw2 Rw2 F' B2 R2 Rw B2 Dw' R U 3Fw Rw 3Rw2 3Fw R' D' L Uw2 L' R B2 3Uw D Rw2 B F Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw R2 Fw Uw2 F' L R2 3Rw2 Fw B 3Rw2 Uw' Bw2 U' D' Dw' Bw2 Rw Lw F' Rw' F2 D2 U Lw2 Fw Rw' R B2 Lw' 3Fw F' D' 3Fw D2 3Uw2 Bw2 L Uw' 3Uw B Uw' 3Rw2 L2 Lw' U' R Uw'

7. Bw B2 Lw2 B' F' Bw2 Fw2 3Uw2 Uw2 L' U' Fw2 Uw Bw' Dw2 B' Dw' F' L2 3Rw R' Bw' Fw Uw' F2 R' U' D R2 3Uw2 L2 Rw2 B' 3Fw2 L2 R' 3Rw Fw Dw' U' B' F' Bw' Fw' Rw' Dw' D Bw' D2 Dw' Fw' 3Uw2 Uw2 Lw' D 3Fw Fw' Rw 3Fw Lw Rw2 3Uw' Bw 3Rw D2 Bw' F' Fw2 U2 3Uw2 Dw B 3Rw' Dw2 D2 Bw 3Fw2 Lw R' Dw'

8. U' R' L2 B' Fw2 F2 Lw' D' Bw 3Uw' D2 Bw 3Fw2 U2 3Fw2 Rw Fw 3Uw2 Rw' Bw2 F2 Fw' R' Lw' 3Uw2 F Rw2 Lw' R B L' D2 3Rw Fw' 3Rw2 Dw2 F' R' 3Rw2 F' B2 R' F' L Rw' U2 Uw' Fw D 3Fw2 Bw 3Uw L' U Fw2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw B2 Dw' Lw' B' Dw' Lw Bw2 U' L' Dw2 3Fw' Dw' D' Lw2 3Rw2 D' Rw Bw' F 3Rw Fw' U

9. L' 3Fw' D Dw B2 R' 3Rw' L' B2 3Fw Fw2 3Uw' L' Rw D2 Bw2 Lw R Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Bw 3Uw' Dw2 Lw2 3Rw' U' D2 Dw2 R 3Rw Rw' Uw R L U2 Rw' Bw2 Fw' F' U2 B' Rw Dw' Rw2 Uw' 3Rw2 Fw Lw2 3Uw2 3Fw U2 B 3Uw' Lw' R2 F2 3Fw2 D2 U2 Fw2 Dw2 F2 3Fw 3Rw' Uw Rw D2 B2 3Uw' D' F' Bw2 3Rw' Bw L Dw' F' Fw' 3Uw'

10. Lw R2 L2 Rw' 3Rw2 Uw Fw' R Lw Uw2 U Rw D' 3Fw F B' D' L' R Rw 3Fw2 F D 3Rw' U Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw' Lw U2 3Rw2 Lw' Bw2 U2 D' R 3Rw 3Fw2 Dw Fw2 Bw2 R2 L B' F' Uw' Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw' Dw' Fw' B' Lw 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw2 Rw' Fw' 3Rw D2 R Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' Lw' Fw2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 F2 R2 Bw Lw Uw2 Lw B Rw 3Fw' Fw2

11. Rw D2 Dw Rw2 R' 3Rw' 3Uw2 F 3Fw L' R' U' L B2 F Uw 3Uw U2 B2 U 3Rw' U B2 L D' 3Uw' Uw B2 Lw 3Uw' L2 F' Bw Dw 3Fw 3Rw 3Uw2 Fw Rw R' Fw' Lw 3Fw F' Bw2 B' R' D2 R' Rw F2 3Rw' 3Fw D2 3Rw2 Rw' R Lw2 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw' Dw2 L Dw2 Bw2 D2 L' Rw2 3Uw 3Fw L F' Bw L2 F2 3Fw' Uw' 3Uw D B

12. Dw B 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw' Rw B2 3Rw U' 3Uw' D L' B' Rw' D2 Lw' L 3Fw' Uw2 Lw2 3Uw' R2 Uw L 3Fw2 B Lw B 3Uw Dw Bw D' Fw 3Rw2 3Fw Lw L Rw' Dw R L2 3Rw2 U' Dw D Bw' R L' F Rw Bw' R2 Lw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' R Fw' 3Rw2 L' 3Fw L 3Uw L U' L' Uw2 Lw2 3Fw U Uw2 D R2 3Uw' B D2 U Uw' Bw Fw2





Spoiler: Round 28 7x7 Scrambles



1. 3Fw' 3Bw2 R' 3Bw2 F' 3Lw' Rw2 3Rw Dw2 Lw 3Lw' D2 3Rw' Fw2 Dw F2 3Dw 3Rw Lw' R' Dw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 F Uw2 F 3Lw' L' Uw' 3Uw' L' 3Lw' 3Uw2 Uw' 3Bw' 3Rw Bw2 Rw' Lw U2 Bw2 3Dw Bw' 3Dw 3Lw2 3Bw U' 3Rw R2 F' 3Rw2 L' D2 R Lw2 Uw2 L B D2 R2 Uw' Bw' 3Dw 3Uw' 3Fw Fw2 B' R' L' Dw U2 F2 Uw' Dw' D' 3Fw Lw 3Dw' 3Fw' Bw2 F2 3Rw Dw2 Lw' Dw 3Lw2 3Fw' Uw2 L F 3Lw2 3Rw' Fw 3Uw2 3Rw2 L 3Uw' 3Lw2 Dw B
2. 3Fw2 Lw' 3Rw' Fw Dw2 D' B2 L U2 3Uw2 F' 3Fw 3Dw' 3Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 3Bw' Bw2 Rw2 R2 3Lw2 3Bw' Uw R' 3Uw' D' Lw' 3Fw 3Bw U 3Rw' 3Bw2 D Bw Rw' 3Uw2 3Bw' Uw' B2 F2 Uw2 3Lw' Rw' Bw D Lw2 Uw' D B 3Fw2 3Bw' Fw 3Uw L 3Bw2 F2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 Uw L 3Bw' 3Fw B F2 3Lw' 3Fw' Dw2 F' 3Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw F 3Uw' Uw' 3Rw2 Uw Rw' B Uw' Bw 3Dw F Rw2 Uw2 3Lw 3Bw' L2 3Uw' Rw' U' L2 D 3Dw' R2 Fw2 3Bw'
3. L 3Uw2 3Lw2 R2 Bw' Lw2 R Bw2 Fw2 L2 Bw' 3Fw2 Dw' B2 D Bw' Rw2 Dw' B L 3Bw2 3Lw' Lw' Fw' F2 D2 3Uw 3Dw 3Fw' 3Bw Lw2 3Dw2 3Uw 3Rw' D B L' Dw 3Dw2 R' Uw' R2 3Dw' 3Rw' Uw' D' Bw2 F L Bw2 B' 3Fw' 3Bw' Fw' U' 3Uw' Rw B Lw' F2 Bw Dw L2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Bw' U2 3Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw D2 3Uw R 3Uw' B 3Bw2 F' L' 3Dw2 Fw D' 3Lw2 Rw' 3Fw' B2 3Rw Bw2 3Uw' 3Bw2 Bw2 Dw2 D2 R2 Fw' U2 Dw' D2 R2 3Bw' Dw
4. 3Rw' B' 3Uw 3Fw Uw F' D 3Fw2 F R2 Fw' Lw Rw Uw' R2 Bw 3Bw' 3Lw 3Dw 3Bw2 3Fw' B' R Dw L2 B' U' 3Dw' Fw F' L' U' 3Rw2 Lw' Rw Bw' 3Lw R2 Dw' F' R2 Bw Fw 3Dw' 3Bw R2 Dw2 U' 3Lw' R' 3Fw F 3Rw2 U2 3Uw' Rw' R2 F2 3Rw Uw Fw' B' U Rw' Fw 3Bw2 Rw' U' B2 D2 Rw2 D' 3Dw U' F2 Uw2 3Uw R 3Fw Dw' 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw Lw' Uw 3Rw' Uw2 R' Rw2 L' 3Lw' Fw2 3Rw' Fw Bw' D2 3Dw2 Bw Lw' 3Uw2
5. U2 L' Dw' 3Dw2 L Lw' Fw Bw 3Uw2 R' Bw' 3Dw 3Bw' 3Lw2 U 3Dw' Fw' Dw' 3Lw R2 Lw 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Bw' L 3Rw' F2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 3Uw Lw 3Bw R2 3Fw' 3Lw 3Fw' Uw' L2 Lw' Dw2 3Uw Lw' Rw2 R B' D 3Lw' Bw' Dw D' Fw' D Uw Bw' R U 3Fw R Fw2 Lw 3Dw2 3Bw' R2 3Bw2 Bw B L 3Lw' Bw' 3Rw U2 L' F Dw2 3Bw2 3Rw' Dw2 D' F' Dw 3Fw' F2 U2 3Lw D2 Fw2 3Uw2 D Lw 3Fw' F Fw2 U' R2 L 3Dw2 D' L2 F'
6. Lw Fw2 3Uw2 Uw2 Dw' D2 3Rw2 Dw' Lw2 L2 U F' 3Dw' 3Bw Dw2 3Rw Fw2 B 3Rw' Fw 3Lw' Fw 3Rw' F' Rw2 3Bw' 3Uw2 L2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Lw Fw2 Rw2 R Lw 3Bw2 D2 Fw2 F2 Bw2 L' Bw2 L Bw2 U2 3Rw Lw Uw2 R' Bw Rw 3Uw2 B 3Fw R B Fw R' D' 3Rw Rw D' R' Lw2 3Dw' Bw2 R Uw' D R2 L2 3Bw2 L' 3Lw' 3Rw2 Dw 3Lw R' F U' D 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 U2 Uw' Bw Lw 3Lw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 3Fw B 3Bw 3Dw' R 3Uw2 U' 3Lw2
7. Uw' Dw2 Bw2 3Lw' 3Uw U' Dw R' 3Lw' Dw2 F2 Bw2 R2 L' 3Lw Fw' 3Uw' 3Dw2 L' B2 Lw' B2 Dw' B 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw 3Bw R' D 3Fw Fw 3Bw' Dw' 3Fw' Lw' L 3Bw2 3Lw2 Fw2 3Rw2 Uw' Lw2 Bw' Dw Fw2 B2 F Uw' D' Dw 3Dw' Bw' 3Bw' B' 3Rw2 B2 R2 3Fw' F2 Rw' Lw2 U Lw' 3Fw R B L2 3Dw' Lw Bw' L2 U' 3Lw2 Dw U2 Uw' Lw F Lw Bw' Lw2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 D Fw' 3Uw 3Rw2 B' F2 3Lw' R 3Fw' R' 3Dw2 3Fw B2 3Bw2 3Dw'
8. 3Bw 3Lw 3Bw' Dw 3Uw L2 D2 3Uw2 R Lw' 3Uw 3Dw' L' 3Uw Lw2 F' Uw L2 Rw Lw2 3Fw R L2 3Dw2 Dw' L' Uw Bw B2 R' Rw Bw' B2 3Rw2 3Bw2 R' Bw 3Bw2 Rw2 Uw L 3Rw R U Bw2 Uw' F2 3Lw2 3Uw2 F2 D 3Lw' 3Rw2 Dw U2 L' 3Bw' F' U' F' 3Lw U Bw 3Uw2 B' Uw' B2 3Rw2 Uw' 3Lw' 3Uw' Bw 3Lw B Dw2 R Bw' Lw' R' 3Lw2 3Rw2 L2 Fw2 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 Fw' Rw 3Rw2 U L' 3Rw Lw' D 3Rw' D L' B Fw' 3Lw
9. 3Rw2 U2 R Bw Dw2 Uw' B Dw' 3Dw' 3Lw2 D2 3Dw2 Bw2 3Uw2 L U L2 B2 U2 3Dw Rw 3Dw R 3Dw 3Bw' L Bw' 3Lw' L 3Uw2 3Fw2 R 3Fw B 3Lw U' 3Uw2 Lw' L' 3Dw Uw U' 3Bw' B 3Rw 3Bw' R2 3Uw D2 B' U2 3Uw2 Dw' F' Dw' 3Rw Dw' Lw 3Dw2 3Bw2 Dw2 F2 B' 3Bw Rw Bw 3Fw2 3Lw F 3Lw' B2 3Fw' Dw2 F' 3Lw Rw' Lw Bw L' D' Dw F' 3Uw 3Bw F 3Lw2 3Fw' Lw D' 3Bw2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 D2 U Rw2 Fw' 3Lw B' 3Lw'
10. Lw L2 3Rw' R U Dw' 3Fw' Lw 3Bw' Lw' 3Lw' U2 Dw' Rw' D2 R' 3Fw2 B2 Dw' D' Bw' Lw' F2 D2 Rw2 R2 Bw' 3Dw2 L2 Lw2 Dw2 3Dw 3Rw2 Rw2 R2 F L' B' Fw' D2 3Bw Bw 3Fw2 3Lw2 Rw' Bw' U' 3Dw2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw 3Bw2 R' B D' 3Dw2 F2 3Rw' Dw2 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw' Lw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 U' D2 L2 3Bw2 3Uw Lw2 Rw2 3Uw' B2 F2 Dw' 3Uw' L Uw 3Dw B L2 3Dw2 Lw Bw2 3Bw' 3Fw2 D F2 Lw' 3Rw2 F2 Fw2 3Uw' R Rw' Lw2 Bw2
11. D2 3Uw2 B' L Fw 3Rw' Lw2 3Dw' 3Fw' R' 3Uw' F' Fw2 3Dw U2 3Lw' Lw' B2 R' 3Dw L Rw 3Dw' U2 3Lw' 3Dw 3Lw' Fw2 Bw2 3Lw F Lw L' Rw2 Uw' 3Fw 3Rw2 3Lw' Dw2 3Fw' Lw2 U2 Bw2 L 3Dw F2 R' Fw' 3Rw2 Lw' L2 Rw2 R' 3Dw' B 3Lw L Bw' 3Dw' R' F' 3Rw F Lw2 Bw' 3Bw2 D' Uw 3Uw' Rw' Dw' U' 3Fw' Uw' F' U' D2 3Fw2 Fw F2 L2 Uw F 3Dw' R D2 3Lw Rw2 3Rw L' 3Uw2 F' 3Lw' 3Rw' B R2 3Rw2 Fw 3Dw Fw2
12. 3Rw 3Lw R 3Bw' 3Lw D' Uw2 3Dw U2 L' Uw' Fw' 3Lw2 B Rw2 Lw' R2 3Bw' B L Fw2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Uw' L2 3Dw2 U R2 D' Lw' Rw' 3Uw 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Dw' B2 3Lw2 U' 3Rw' Rw' 3Dw' Bw' D 3Bw' R2 Lw' L2 B' U Fw' D Bw' 3Lw2 B2 L2 Uw2 Fw' 3Dw 3Rw2 U 3Fw' L Fw' 3Lw' L' Lw' 3Bw U2 3Lw Bw 3Bw2 Dw 3Lw Lw2 Rw2 D 3Lw L2 F2 Rw2 3Lw2 Fw' 3Bw2 L' Fw' Uw' R Dw' 3Bw2 3Dw' Dw D2 Bw' Fw 3Lw' Lw2 Uw2 3Bw 3Lw


Round 28 will end on January 12th, 2020. Best of luck with all competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 14, 2020)

Round 28 results:
No new results to post.



Spoiler: Round 29 6x6 scrambles



1. L' B2 Uw' U2 3Fw2 U' F' U2 F' B' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 F2 R' L2 3Uw2 Dw 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw Fw L2 Lw2 3Rw2 Uw 3Uw B2 F Fw Uw2 3Fw R 3Fw2 B2 F Uw' Bw' Lw2 Rw' Fw' 3Uw2 L' 3Uw Fw Uw 3Fw Fw D' F2 B R Dw2 B' Fw Lw' L' B' 3Fw2 Fw F2 3Rw' Lw' D Bw 3Rw 3Uw2 3Rw2 F 3Fw L2 Dw2 U' F' L2 Fw' Rw2 3Uw 3Rw
2. U2 3Fw2 Lw' D' 3Uw' U2 F' L2 Bw2 Lw' U2 F R' D B2 Rw 3Rw' B Lw B 3Uw2 Bw' L 3Uw Rw2 F U Bw L' Lw' Fw F' B' Rw' L 3Fw Uw 3Uw L Uw' Bw D Bw2 F2 3Rw B 3Rw' Dw Rw' U2 Bw2 Uw2 Dw D2 Bw' D' B' L' F D2 U' Rw2 D' 3Fw2 Lw Dw2 F D' 3Rw' Fw' 3Rw R2 D' 3Rw2 B2 R Fw2 F2 B R2
3. Lw F' R2 U2 Fw2 U2 3Uw Uw' Bw' Lw' Bw2 R B2 3Uw2 Dw' F' 3Rw2 Lw2 F' D2 3Rw' Dw' L Fw2 Lw2 3Fw Dw D' 3Fw2 Dw2 Rw Fw' D' R' Fw2 Dw' Lw' U' 3Rw2 Fw' Dw2 U 3Fw Uw' 3Rw Dw R 3Rw' Fw2 D' R 3Rw' L 3Uw L' Fw Lw B2 Dw2 F2 Lw 3Uw2 F Lw2 F2 Uw' U' R2 B' Dw' B Fw' Bw' D Fw 3Rw Lw D Dw2 Rw'
4. D R2 3Fw' Rw' 3Uw L Rw' F' Uw Lw2 R2 Bw' 3Fw Lw 3Uw2 Uw Fw F Lw 3Uw Rw' F2 R' U' Bw U R2 B Lw2 3Rw' Uw D' R F2 Uw' 3Rw2 D B2 L D' Dw 3Uw2 U2 3Rw2 R B' Dw' Lw Rw' Uw2 Lw' B2 U' Lw' D2 R2 Fw 3Fw 3Rw' U 3Uw2 R' L' B2 F Fw Dw' D2 3Uw F2 Fw2 D' Rw Fw B2 Rw2 R2 3Fw' Lw Dw2
5. Bw' Fw2 3Fw' F2 Rw Dw' Uw L' 3Fw2 Fw2 R2 Bw2 3Uw' U L2 F2 Uw' U R' U2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Lw F2 Rw' U2 R' 3Uw 3Rw2 B Fw D L' Uw2 3Fw' Fw' U' Lw2 F' U' L B Rw' D' R2 B2 Dw2 3Rw' B' Fw Bw' 3Fw D2 Dw2 U 3Uw' L' Fw2 Dw Rw D F L' B' U F2 B2 R' 3Uw F' D' Rw2 U Rw R' Lw Bw Rw' F2
6. 3Uw R F Fw2 3Fw2 R' L B' Dw' R2 Lw' U2 3Rw' Fw2 R' Fw2 Uw' Lw' Bw' L' Dw2 Rw Bw2 L' D2 F2 Dw U' F2 D2 F2 3Uw B2 L' Fw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw' L Fw Bw D2 F Lw' 3Fw' Fw' L2 3Uw2 F' Uw2 Fw' Dw F 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Rw2 B' D B2 L Uw Dw U D' L' 3Fw F U L' 3Fw2 B 3Uw 3Fw' Rw2 Lw' L2 3Fw' 3Uw Bw'
7. Dw 3Uw Uw2 B' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 L' Lw' Uw' Lw' Dw2 U Uw' Rw2 Bw F' Rw Dw Rw Lw 3Uw2 U2 D2 Bw U2 Uw' 3Fw Fw' Dw' Rw L2 Uw2 D 3Fw' Lw2 Rw' Bw' Fw' 3Uw' Uw' Fw' U' Lw2 L 3Uw' Bw Lw2 Dw F2 Bw' R F' U' L R Bw' Uw F2 D B R2 Lw2 U B2 U2 D' Lw Dw D Fw Bw' L 3Rw' B2 3Rw2 L2 Bw'
8. R' Bw Lw 3Fw' Bw' Lw' B' D' B' L R F D' L2 3Fw Uw' Rw Fw' 3Fw2 Uw U2 3Rw L2 3Fw2 L2 Bw Fw2 Rw 3Fw' B' L2 B F2 Dw' Fw2 L2 U Rw 3Fw2 U2 Lw' Fw Lw' Rw' B2 Lw' Rw' Uw' Lw' Dw' Bw' 3Fw2 Rw2 L2 Dw Uw2 Bw' Uw' B2 Uw 3Uw' R2 Rw2 3Uw2 Rw2 Lw F' U L2 Bw2 Uw 3Uw2 Fw 3Rw Fw Uw Dw U2 B2 Bw
9. Fw2 Uw' Lw' 3Uw' Rw2 R2 Lw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 Dw2 L 3Fw D2 Bw 3Uw Uw2 Lw2 3Fw2 R2 Dw2 B' U2 Lw2 U2 3Fw F' D2 B2 Rw2 R' 3Fw' Dw' B2 3Fw' Lw2 U' 3Rw' L' Rw2 Uw' Rw B2 3Fw' 3Uw' Lw Rw2 U2 D' 3Rw Rw' U2 R' 3Rw2 F 3Rw F' Lw L 3Fw' Rw U Dw' B2 3Rw' B' F Fw D2 U2 F' 3Rw2 D B2 L2 Rw' F' 3Rw2 3Uw'
10. 3Fw D' B Dw Uw' U2 F Lw2 Fw2 3Fw' Uw D' F L 3Uw' 3Fw R' L2 Rw' Bw 3Fw' L R2 3Uw Dw Lw' Uw' L' Dw D' R' Dw2 D' L2 Dw D 3Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw2 D' F' Lw D Lw D' L' F Rw 3Uw' R L' F Bw L' Rw Dw U2 D2 R2 L' Lw U2 Fw2 Dw2 D2 Rw R' Lw2 Dw' F2 R' B' D2 Lw 3Uw2 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw Rw
11. Rw B2 3Uw 3Rw2 Bw' 3Uw L2 3Rw' Uw2 3Fw B' Fw Rw2 3Fw2 F2 U' R2 L2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Fw L 3Fw Uw B2 Lw2 Fw' U' D F 3Uw' U Uw D2 F' L2 Bw' D 3Uw' Dw' 3Rw 3Fw' R2 Bw' 3Rw2 L2 Uw' Fw R' F' Rw R2 Lw' F Bw Lw Uw' Lw' Bw' 3Fw B' U Uw2 Dw' L' Lw D' Fw2 Bw 3Rw Bw' 3Fw Lw2 3Uw R' L' Bw2 Rw' 3Rw2 Bw2
12. D Uw B L' Fw R U' B Uw2 Dw' 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw D' Uw2 R' Uw2 Lw' L R' 3Fw2 L2 Dw' 3Uw' Uw2 B' Lw2 Dw' B' Fw' Uw Bw R2 Bw Dw2 Rw D' Lw Bw' 3Uw U Dw' Rw2 Fw2 L Fw' Lw 3Fw' Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw L2 F' Dw' B Bw F' Dw2 3Uw' Bw Dw2 F2 Bw2 D2 R2 3Rw2 Rw' 3Fw U Lw2 Dw2 L B Fw F' 3Fw2 3Uw2 U 3Fw Fw2





Spoiler: Round 29 7x7 Scrambles



1. D2 3Bw 3Uw 3Lw B2 3Lw 3Fw2 3Bw 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw 3Dw' Bw2 3Dw 3Fw R' Rw2 3Uw' Fw2 3Lw2 L U' Rw' 3Fw2 Dw Fw2 F2 Lw Uw' 3Uw2 Dw 3Dw2 Rw Uw' B 3Rw' 3Fw' Uw' Dw' Bw' 3Lw 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw2 3Bw2 Lw2 3Fw' 3Dw' 3Fw' R Dw B 3Dw2 F 3Bw' 3Rw B' Dw R2 D' Bw2 L F2 3Bw Uw2 L2 3Bw Rw Lw2 Dw Bw F U2 R 3Bw' 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Bw2 Fw 3Rw 3Fw' B' R' 3Dw2 3Rw Rw2 Lw' F2 U' 3Lw L B' 3Bw2 F Uw 3Bw 3Dw Bw' 3Bw' L

2. 3Fw Lw2 D 3Dw2 F' 3Fw2 B2 U2 3Fw Lw' Dw' Lw U 3Rw 3Fw' R' D 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw2 R Bw2 F L F U 3Rw' R 3Lw2 3Bw2 3Fw Bw' 3Uw 3Fw' R' Lw2 F2 D2 3Bw R2 Bw' Rw' Lw2 3Fw' B D Fw' Dw' Fw2 3Rw2 Rw Uw 3Fw L2 3Rw2 3Fw' Fw 3Dw' F' 3Bw Dw2 R' 3Rw 3Dw 3Rw' 3Dw2 F' Bw' U 3Rw 3Dw 3Uw' Fw Lw2 F 3Uw' F Bw' 3Dw B 3Bw' Rw Lw Uw 3Rw B' 3Uw F' R' L U2 3Dw B' F D 3Uw' F B Rw2 U

3. F2 R' F Lw2 Rw 3Uw Dw F2 3Fw2 3Lw2 R' Dw' Lw2 3Rw2 Uw Dw2 Fw2 3Fw2 3Bw D 3Bw2 L' Uw Lw2 U' 3Lw2 Dw' D' 3Uw Uw2 Rw 3Lw B' Fw2 D 3Uw 3Dw2 3Bw' 3Fw' Uw2 B2 Dw' R' 3Rw Lw2 3Bw' 3Lw F 3Bw' Bw' R Fw 3Fw2 Bw2 3Dw' 3Fw L' Lw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 Dw' 3Bw2 L 3Bw' Uw Lw2 3Fw Fw' Uw' Lw' Rw2 3Bw2 D' Lw' 3Rw' Dw 3Rw D2 Uw' Bw' 3Dw2 D2 3Bw2 Lw2 B2 3Uw' R 3Dw R 3Dw' U' L2 3Lw' Dw2 R' Dw' Fw2 D' L' 3Dw2

4. 3Fw2 Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Bw Fw2 U Lw 3Lw' D' Bw R' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Uw' F' 3Rw2 3Dw2 L 3Uw2 Fw 3Lw R L2 3Rw 3Dw Uw Lw 3Dw' Bw' R 3Rw2 3Dw R F Lw D2 3Uw' U' L Fw Rw' 3Fw F 3Rw2 3Bw Uw' Fw2 3Lw' Dw Uw2 B Fw2 Lw' Rw Uw' R Dw D' R' 3Dw2 3Rw2 Dw 3Dw F' 3Uw' U' L2 Fw2 Lw U' B' F 3Lw' F2 L' Bw' D' U' R2 U2 Bw2 L Rw Uw2 3Dw F' 3Uw2 B2 L' Uw2 R2 U 3Lw2 B2 U2 3Bw' Uw' 3Fw2 B'

5. 3Dw' 3Uw Uw' L 3Rw 3Lw Fw Rw2 3Lw2 Uw B2 3Lw' 3Dw 3Rw F 3Dw' R' Fw2 Rw 3Fw 3Uw2 F' Lw2 F2 3Bw 3Rw 3Dw L Lw2 3Uw' Lw2 U2 F U2 3Bw' 3Uw' 3Lw' D2 Rw 3Bw' Dw' 3Dw Bw2 Fw 3Fw' 3Lw' Rw' Dw' 3Rw2 Rw2 F2 Fw Lw' 3Fw 3Lw B' Fw2 U 3Bw' Lw D' U2 B2 Rw' L2 F' B2 Rw' B 3Uw' B Uw 3Uw2 D F' 3Lw2 B' R2 B2 Lw' 3Bw' 3Fw' Dw' Fw' U 3Rw2 L2 3Uw' Bw Uw' U L2 Fw 3Bw' R' 3Uw' Bw R' L' Uw

6. L F2 3Uw' D' Fw2 Lw' Uw' 3Uw2 3Lw' Lw2 Uw' Rw 3Dw' U2 3Rw' Dw Rw R F 3Fw2 Rw2 D Dw 3Lw' Fw' L' Dw Bw2 Uw' F2 3Bw2 Dw Rw Dw D2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Dw Uw R' Dw2 Fw' Rw' Dw' Lw 3Uw 3Lw' B2 3Lw2 B 3Lw2 3Bw B2 Fw2 Dw 3Rw2 R 3Lw2 L Uw2 Bw 3Dw 3Lw2 Bw Uw 3Uw' 3Fw' Rw2 D Uw' L2 Lw' B2 3Uw 3Bw Dw2 U' D' Rw2 D2 Fw2 3Rw' R L2 3Fw' R2 3Lw' Bw2 B' Fw' 3Dw2 Bw2 3Lw' 3Uw' Dw2 Lw

7. U' Fw2 U' 3Bw' D2 3Lw L F' D' 3Uw2 Lw2 D Rw 3Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 L2 Dw' F Lw2 3Uw2 3Lw 3Uw Rw Uw' 3Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw2 3Lw2 F2 Rw R2 Lw 3Lw Dw2 3Rw' Rw D 3Dw2 F2 B' 3Bw2 D2 3Bw2 3Dw' Lw2 Fw' Lw Uw' 3Bw' Rw2 Lw2 R' F' 3Bw2 Lw2 U' Lw2 U2 3Dw 3Lw Bw 3Bw L' Bw' R' Uw 3Fw2 Lw2 B' 3Uw U2 Dw2 B2 Lw Bw2 3Rw2 3Fw 3Lw Bw2 Rw2 3Dw' 3Bw D' Rw2 3Rw Fw' Dw' Rw Fw2 L2 Lw' 3Bw' 3Dw' Rw2 Lw U' Dw Bw'

8. Dw Rw' L' Lw Fw2 B Uw Lw' 3Dw2 Dw2 3Rw Uw' B2 3Rw Uw' Lw' Bw 3Fw 3Lw' B2 L 3Dw2 3Lw F L' 3Fw U' Rw L2 Lw Dw' Lw U2 B' 3Lw' Dw 3Fw2 3Lw U' Uw Fw' R Bw F' Dw2 3Fw2 Fw' L 3Rw 3Uw' 3Rw D' 3Bw2 3Lw2 U2 Bw2 3Dw2 Dw2 Uw Lw2 R L' 3Lw Rw F U' 3Lw 3Fw Bw 3Lw D U 3Uw 3Lw2 Rw 3Uw' B2 U B L 3Bw L Lw' Bw2 3Dw2 Fw Lw L' Rw' U' Bw D2 Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Dw2 Uw F2 3Uw2 R

9. 3Fw F 3Dw' F2 3Uw' Fw2 B2 3Lw' Lw' Uw2 F2 D2 3Rw L2 3Fw F2 R 3Lw Fw' U2 3Rw2 3Dw2 3Rw' D B Rw' 3Dw U' Dw 3Fw' R' 3Lw2 F2 3Uw U' Dw2 3Dw B Fw' U' 3Rw F D' Uw2 3Bw' Bw' U2 B2 Lw' D 3Dw Fw 3Uw2 Fw2 Bw' D2 R' U2 B2 3Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw 3Dw2 Bw 3Lw' F2 3Uw2 Uw' D2 Rw2 Uw2 D 3Rw' Fw2 3Lw F2 Uw' 3Bw 3Uw R D F2 3Fw' Fw' Rw2 Dw 3Uw' 3Lw 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw 3Dw' Fw B' D 3Bw2 3Lw'

10. Uw2 F' D2 Dw' 3Uw L2 Dw' 3Fw2 U2 F 3Rw' 3Dw2 L2 D2 B2 Rw 3Rw 3Dw2 R2 3Fw 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Lw2 Dw Bw' 3Uw' Bw 3Dw2 3Fw 3Lw' 3Bw' B F 3Fw Bw' Dw Lw 3Rw2 L2 D 3Lw' 3Uw' Rw' Lw' 3Uw Fw B' L Rw' 3Uw' L2 3Bw 3Dw D 3Lw D Bw 3Fw Dw 3Lw2 R2 Uw' 3Lw 3Uw' Fw' L' Uw' 3Lw2 Lw' 3Bw2 3Dw 3Rw 3Dw' Lw Dw2 Rw2 U 3Rw2 U' Dw' L' Bw Dw2 Fw' D 3Bw2 3Uw D2 3Bw Uw2 F' D2 3Lw2 3Rw' Lw Fw 3Fw2 R2 B' 3Fw'

11. Bw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw Uw2 3Lw2 U 3Rw 3Bw' 3Lw B L' R 3Lw F' R' 3Bw Dw2 Uw' 3Uw B' 3Uw' Bw Dw Bw' Rw U 3Dw Uw' 3Uw F 3Rw2 B2 R2 B' 3Bw' Bw' Fw 3Lw Bw 3Bw' B U' Rw Bw' Dw' B L F' 3Uw2 B' Fw 3Rw' 3Uw Dw' 3Dw Bw' Lw L2 3Bw2 F' Bw D2 B Rw2 3Fw2 Lw' 3Bw 3Uw2 R2 L' 3Uw2 3Lw2 Rw2 U2 L D2 3Lw 3Dw' Bw Rw2 B Dw2 3Rw2 Bw 3Dw Fw2 3Lw2 Bw 3Dw2 3Fw B2 F U 3Bw' Lw' Bw2 D' Fw2 Rw'

12. Fw Rw 3Rw2 Lw2 B' Lw Fw2 F' R' L' 3Rw2 D' Rw' 3Uw 3Bw B U B' Uw' F 3Bw2 Dw2 3Rw' L' Uw' B' 3Lw D' Fw' B' Rw' Bw' F 3Dw U2 F' 3Rw' 3Bw Rw2 3Uw Lw2 L2 F' Bw2 3Rw B2 R' Uw' 3Bw Fw2 3Dw 3Rw2 Rw' 3Lw Bw Lw Rw 3Bw 3Rw2 Uw' B F2 Uw2 B F' 3Lw2 3Uw 3Rw U' Uw 3Lw 3Bw B' Lw2 F2 Rw' Lw 3Fw 3Lw Bw' 3Lw2 3Bw' B' Fw2 3Lw' R2 Rw2 B2 3Fw' 3Dw' Uw2 F2 U Bw 3Rw Dw2 Rw' 3Lw' D2 3Dw2


Round 29 will end on January 19th, 2020. Best of luck with all competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 21, 2020)

Will get results and new scrambles posted tomorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 22, 2020)

Round 29 results:
No new results to post.



Spoiler: Round 30 5x5 Scrambles



1. Bw' Uw' Dw2 L F2 Fw' 3Uw2 B L 3Rw Rw U B2 Fw L2 B Lw' Dw' Fw Rw 3Uw2 R' 3Fw L Lw' 3Rw D2 Uw2 B2 L 3Rw' Lw 3Fw2 Dw2 3Uw' D' 3Fw Uw2 Rw2 L2 F Lw2 B' R U2 Dw' Lw R 3Fw B' D 3Rw2 F' Uw' Lw' R2 3Rw' 3Fw2 F Rw' Fw2 Uw' 3Rw' D' Fw U Dw2 Uw' D L Rw' B F D2 Dw2 F2 Uw2 B' Rw' Uw2

2. F2 Rw2 B2 D' Rw2 Dw2 3Fw2 3Rw' F' B D U2 3Fw B' Fw2 L' Uw2 Fw 3Fw' Bw F2 Rw2 3Uw2 Fw2 Rw Fw 3Rw Dw2 Lw' L2 3Rw 3Fw' 3Uw2 D2 3Fw2 Uw' Lw Rw Bw 3Uw2 3Fw U' B2 L 3Rw' U B' U2 R' Lw2 Rw Uw Rw L Bw' F' L' 3Uw' L' Lw' 3Rw2 Rw 3Uw' L' B 3Rw' Lw' Rw F Dw Bw Lw2 3Uw' D2 Dw' Uw U2 F2 3Fw2 Rw2

3. Lw' Rw' D' Dw Lw 3Rw2 Fw2 R2 Rw Lw F2 3Rw' R Rw2 Uw R D' 3Uw2 Fw' Lw B2 3Uw' U L2 3Rw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw Dw2 Lw 3Fw' Fw U2 3Rw Uw F2 3Rw 3Uw2 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw D2 Uw Rw L' Lw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 R 3Uw Lw R2 Dw' 3Uw' Lw' L2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 L Bw' D2 B Rw' 3Fw2 F 3Uw2 Fw' Lw' B R2 F' Bw 3Rw F' Fw R F'

4. 3Rw2 Fw U' F Lw 3Fw2 Dw 3Uw' Uw' B Dw2 3Uw' R' U Fw2 L2 3Rw Rw2 3Fw' U Bw' Fw' R' 3Rw' Uw' L2 Bw B2 F' U Rw2 Uw' Lw 3Uw2 L' 3Uw' B2 D Fw' Uw2 D 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw' Fw' Rw2 Dw' R2 Fw F R 3Rw Dw' Uw2 Bw U2 B' U Fw2 Bw Uw' R' Rw' Lw2 3Rw Dw2 F U Rw' L2 3Fw' 3Uw B D' Fw2 Uw 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw'

5. L' 3Uw' U2 F2 Uw' 3Uw2 R2 U Dw2 F2 Rw L2 Bw' Uw2 3Uw' D B' D2 Rw2 F' Dw' L' U D Uw2 R 3Uw' D U2 Bw2 D' R' 3Uw B2 Rw L' 3Fw2 B L2 3Rw U2 B' Fw2 U Lw' B2 Uw' U2 F B' 3Uw' Dw L Dw' Bw' L' 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw' L2 Rw Lw2 U Rw Bw' Dw' D2 3Fw Bw' Dw 3Fw 3Uw' Uw Dw' L Fw F2 L' 3Fw Uw2

6. 3Rw' U Bw B Fw' D' 3Uw Bw2 3Uw2 U2 Uw' L2 U F2 Bw D2 3Fw2 B' L 3Rw U2 Fw2 3Fw' Rw' B2 Rw' Lw' Bw 3Rw U D' 3Rw' Dw Uw' 3Rw Rw2 Uw' D Lw' Rw2 U' L2 3Uw R' Bw' Lw' R2 3Rw' F2 Dw2 R2 Dw B' Bw 3Fw2 Dw' Bw2 D' U2 Fw Uw' F2 Fw' D' 3Fw Rw 3Uw' U Lw' B2 Fw2 3Fw L2 R' Rw' B' Uw2 F' L' F2

7. F' 3Fw' R F2 Rw' D' Fw Lw' Fw' Bw' B' Uw' R Bw' Fw2 U Lw 3Fw' Dw' Fw2 Uw U R' B' D2 Fw2 R' Dw F B Bw R D2 B' R' 3Fw' Rw D B Dw F2 B2 Lw2 3Uw' F2 Fw2 D Dw2 R2 Fw' U2 Dw2 L' U' 3Uw Rw' D' Fw2 B2 Rw2 3Fw Uw' F Dw Rw2 Lw' R' 3Rw' Uw U Fw U F2 D Uw2 3Fw2 Rw' Uw B F'

8. Dw' Fw Uw2 U' Lw Dw2 Lw2 B' U' 3Uw2 R' 3Fw Bw2 F2 U R' 3Uw' D' 3Rw D' Bw B' 3Fw2 Dw 3Uw2 3Fw R2 Dw2 3Fw 3Rw2 Fw' 3Uw 3Fw2 R' Rw' Fw' B2 R' Bw' R2 Dw2 Uw R' 3Uw2 Fw' Rw F 3Fw D2 Bw Uw' B' Dw2 D' Uw2 Bw 3Fw' Uw2 3Fw 3Rw' Lw2 Uw Bw F2 3Fw Lw' 3Uw 3Rw' 3Fw Dw Lw' Dw Bw2 L2 Dw2 3Rw2 U B D2 3Rw'

9. D' 3Rw' B U' 3Uw2 Rw2 L' 3Rw' 3Fw' Rw 3Rw' Bw2 L Rw' 3Rw2 Lw' Uw2 Bw D Uw2 Dw' 3Rw' Uw Fw' Dw D2 Bw2 3Rw' Rw Dw Rw' F Dw' L' 3Rw 3Uw' Dw' U' Uw' F' Fw' B' D Uw2 F' B Dw' Lw Bw R2 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 R Uw2 U' 3Fw2 D Uw2 Rw Uw' B2 3Rw' 3Fw' Rw 3Rw Fw' 3Uw' Dw Lw' 3Fw' F2 R2 U' 3Fw2 B Rw D' B2 Dw'

10. Uw 3Fw2 L2 Rw2 Bw2 U2 F2 3Uw2 U' 3Fw L2 3Rw Uw R 3Rw2 Rw F' R2 Fw' L 3Rw2 B' Bw2 F2 3Fw L Bw2 R2 Fw2 R' Fw 3Rw' R Uw' L' Rw D' 3Rw' D2 Uw' Lw' R2 F2 Rw R' Dw2 L' 3Rw' D2 Uw' Lw2 Fw' Dw2 R Bw' D2 3Rw' B' R2 Rw' Bw2 Rw' B Rw 3Fw Lw Fw2 Uw' D 3Uw' B Lw Rw Dw' B' 3Rw Rw' Uw 3Rw' U2

11. F' Fw' 3Rw B R' B' L2 Fw' U' Fw Uw' Rw L' U 3Rw2 Rw' B 3Uw2 Lw D2 Fw2 Bw2 B' Uw' Fw2 L2 Dw2 3Fw2 Lw2 L' 3Rw2 U2 Uw2 R2 D' 3Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw' Dw' Bw 3Rw B L' Fw 3Rw2 3Fw Lw2 F U2 Fw' Lw 3Fw 3Rw2 L' B2 Uw B' 3Uw2 L2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Rw2 U R' D' 3Rw2 R2 F' R2 Lw' Rw' 3Rw' Fw R' Dw2 Fw Dw' Lw

12. Bw2 D Uw2 Bw Uw' Rw' Fw2 Dw U2 3Rw2 B L Dw L' F' Fw L' D F' D2 B' Rw' 3Uw' Uw2 U 3Fw' D' Uw' B' Uw 3Rw 3Fw' Rw' Fw2 Bw2 3Uw' D2 Lw F' 3Uw2 Bw' Rw' Uw2 F D' 3Uw2 Rw2 U R 3Rw' F2 Lw' L2 U Uw Fw' L' B Bw' L' Uw Fw2 Uw B 3Uw2 B' 3Uw2 Dw' Rw U R' F2 Rw' R 3Uw Bw L' B2 U' Dw2





Spoiler: Round 30 7x7 Scrambles



1. 3Bw L2 D 3Fw2 Lw R' Bw' 3Bw R2 Fw' Rw 3Dw2 Dw2 R2 B' Uw' Fw R2 3Lw' U2 Dw' B Uw 3Uw' Fw D' Rw' D2 B' 3Uw2 L Uw2 F' R Lw2 3Bw2 Dw' 3Uw Rw' R' U Uw' F' Uw2 3Rw F 3Lw' R' 3Bw B' Dw' 3Fw' D2 Fw' L' 3Rw' Lw2 3Bw2 L2 3Rw2 R' B' U' Fw' B 3Rw Fw D F' U2 B2 3Fw' Rw' Fw R 3Dw2 U2 B' 3Dw2 3Uw 3Lw' U 3Bw2 U Fw' 3Uw 3Lw2 3Fw R2 3Lw' Uw' Dw 3Rw 3Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 R L2 3Dw2
2. 3Rw 3Bw2 3Fw' Fw Bw' F B' 3Rw2 3Lw2 R Bw 3Rw2 Fw F' 3Bw Rw Bw2 L' Fw Rw 3Uw 3Rw2 R 3Bw Rw 3Bw' Bw2 Dw2 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Bw2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Rw U B' Rw' 3Dw' 3Fw U2 Rw 3Lw' 3Dw' Fw2 F 3Uw' D2 3Rw' Uw' Dw' 3Bw Bw2 Dw2 3Fw2 3Uw' Rw 3Rw' U2 L' 3Rw2 Dw' D' 3Bw 3Rw' Uw F R2 Lw2 L2 Uw F' 3Rw2 B' U' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Bw' 3Uw' Bw2 R Dw Bw 3Fw Dw 3Uw R2 Fw D' Bw2 Uw L 3Bw2 B' 3Rw2 L Dw' 3Dw' R' Rw
3. Bw 3Lw Bw U2 Bw' Uw2 Dw' Lw' Rw' R2 Fw' B2 Lw L Fw' D2 3Bw Fw Bw2 3Fw2 3Rw' F2 B' 3Rw' 3Lw F2 Bw2 3Dw U B' D' F' Fw' Bw2 Rw' Fw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 D2 3Fw2 3Lw B' Uw Lw' Dw R 3Lw' L2 3Bw 3Fw2 L' Bw U2 3Fw' Lw' Dw 3Fw Bw U' 3Uw B2 3Bw2 Fw 3Dw Rw' 3Bw 3Dw Dw' R' U Bw 3Lw2 Uw 3Fw' Rw2 U R2 3Uw2 3Rw Dw' Rw2 3Rw Fw Rw2 Uw2 D L' B' F Lw2 Rw2 R Uw' Fw' Bw2 F' 3Lw' U2 R' L2
4. L2 R 3Rw2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 U' 3Fw2 R2 Bw F 3Dw' Uw' R 3Rw 3Dw' L' F' Uw2 Bw' 3Bw2 D' Lw U2 Dw F' Dw2 Uw 3Bw2 R F' Dw' 3Lw2 Bw' 3Fw2 U2 3Rw' 3Fw B 3Bw' L' R' 3Rw' 3Lw Dw 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw2 Rw2 R F2 U Uw2 D2 Dw L R Dw' 3Dw2 Bw 3Uw' R 3Lw2 Bw D' Lw Rw Uw' R 3Uw2 F2 U 3Uw' Dw Fw 3Fw 3Lw' Fw Lw' B' 3Lw' D Uw' 3Rw' Bw' 3Uw 3Lw 3Dw Bw 3Fw' D' 3Dw2 3Bw 3Lw U' Rw' 3Lw 3Fw D' Rw'
5. 3Rw Dw' B' Bw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 D2 R' Rw 3Uw' U2 3Bw 3Fw2 Fw Rw2 R2 F' 3Fw' Lw Uw 3Dw F2 B Dw2 Fw' R' Dw2 Uw2 3Dw' Rw 3Fw2 B R 3Bw' R Dw Fw2 3Dw 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw 3Uw2 R Lw U2 F Fw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 U 3Fw2 Uw' L 3Rw Uw 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Dw2 L2 Bw' F2 3Fw2 R 3Uw' Lw L2 R' 3Fw2 Lw' 3Dw 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Fw' Lw' U2 3Dw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Dw2 L' R2 B2 3Lw2 Uw' 3Bw' 3Dw 3Fw B' 3Uw 3Fw' F' 3Rw' 3Uw Bw2 F' L' D Bw2 U'
6. 3Rw' 3Dw2 B2 D2 Bw2 Lw' U' 3Uw' 3Fw Uw Rw B2 3Lw2 3Fw Dw2 3Rw Uw L2 U2 3Lw 3Dw' 3Bw 3Rw' Lw2 D2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw' 3Uw' 3Bw Fw' Dw' U' Lw' B2 3Dw2 Fw 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw' Dw2 3Dw2 Uw2 B2 L' Uw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Dw' 3Fw B2 L' 3Bw' 3Uw' B2 R Fw2 3Uw2 Uw' R2 3Uw L U2 D2 F' B Rw 3Lw' F' 3Lw2 Dw2 B' 3Rw' Fw' B Lw' R' Bw 3Dw' Dw R2 3Bw 3Dw 3Lw Dw' Lw2 Bw2 D' 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 F2 D Bw Dw2 3Uw B R' 3Uw2
7. 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Fw' Rw 3Fw2 Lw' 3Dw2 Rw2 3Fw 3Uw F R Lw Bw' Dw' R2 Fw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 Bw' R2 Uw2 U' B2 Fw' L' B2 Bw2 3Dw L2 3Bw' 3Uw D2 3Lw' 3Rw L' Uw2 3Uw Rw' 3Rw B R 3Rw D Fw D 3Dw2 Bw2 D 3Fw Uw' Bw' L U Dw2 3Uw' D L Bw' 3Fw' R2 3Bw2 Dw2 U 3Lw B2 3Bw' Dw L' 3Bw L' B' D2 Rw' 3Dw U' B' 3Lw D 3Uw2 Bw Lw Bw' Fw' D2 Rw' Uw' 3Rw' 3Lw2 Uw2 3Rw L Lw' D2 Dw2 Bw2 3Fw D2 3Bw 3Uw
8. Rw' Bw2 U' Fw B2 Dw L2 3Rw Bw2 Uw2 R2 Lw2 U' 3Bw 3Uw2 3Dw2 B' 3Uw L2 R2 U D' Dw2 Rw' B' 3Dw2 Fw' D2 Fw 3Dw2 B2 R2 L2 Fw2 B' 3Fw L Uw' Lw' Fw Bw2 B2 3Lw R Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' 3Dw' B Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Fw2 3Dw2 3Uw2 R' B 3Rw Rw2 Bw' Lw' F' 3Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw 3Bw2 Rw 3Lw Fw Uw2 F2 Lw B Uw 3Uw Fw' B' 3Uw 3Bw' 3Lw Bw R' 3Uw Dw 3Fw R2 3Dw F2 3Lw' 3Dw 3Fw2 Rw F' 3Bw' B' 3Dw R' L2
9. Bw 3Bw F' R D' 3Fw2 B F' U' R' Fw B 3Bw 3Rw Fw U Fw R' Rw 3Uw B2 3Bw' 3Dw' Dw2 3Fw2 Uw 3Fw2 3Uw' Rw2 B' 3Fw2 Uw B' Lw2 F' 3Dw D2 F Uw Dw' 3Bw Rw2 Fw' U B Lw' Uw Dw2 B2 Rw L2 3Uw' Dw' Bw' 3Lw U R' Rw2 Fw' Uw 3Rw2 Fw' 3Dw' 3Rw2 F2 D Fw' F' 3Fw2 L U Fw' 3Rw Bw2 3Fw 3Bw2 3Dw2 R2 Dw2 3Fw2 3Dw' Lw2 Rw2 3Bw2 Rw' 3Lw2 U 3Rw' 3Fw' F2 Lw' 3Fw L2 U' Uw' 3Rw' Lw 3Dw' U' 3Lw'
10. 3Rw2 Bw' D Fw2 3Fw 3Bw' L' Dw 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw' 3Bw2 Bw 3Rw2 D' 3Uw' Uw 3Lw F 3Dw' R2 B2 Bw2 3Uw 3Fw Uw 3Uw2 3Bw2 R' 3Uw' Lw' 3Lw2 R' 3Bw2 3Dw2 R' Dw' 3Fw2 3Bw Fw' D2 F Fw2 3Uw L' Bw 3Bw2 3Lw2 F 3Rw2 Fw' L' 3Lw' U2 3Dw2 Dw2 Lw' R' 3Dw2 L2 U' Bw2 3Rw' Fw 3Bw' Rw U' L2 U' 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Lw 3Rw2 3Dw2 R2 3Lw2 3Fw L' 3Dw' Uw2 L2 Dw Fw 3Bw 3Fw Rw Dw' Bw' 3Rw2 L2 3Bw2 D L' Lw' F Uw D' Fw Lw 3Dw
11. D2 U' Uw Dw2 3Uw Bw' 3Rw2 L2 U' 3Bw L Fw' F 3Rw Dw2 R2 3Uw' U 3Bw F2 Bw Lw Dw2 3Fw Rw2 B' 3Uw2 3Rw L2 3Lw2 U2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Lw 3Dw2 3Fw 3Lw F2 3Lw2 Dw2 Fw 3Fw' B' Rw U Dw2 D 3Bw Lw2 3Uw Fw' Bw' 3Lw Dw' L' Uw' Rw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw' 3Dw2 Dw Lw' 3Bw' R 3Fw2 Lw2 F 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Lw2 F Dw' U' L2 U2 D' B2 3Fw' Dw 3Uw2 Uw' D' 3Bw' R' 3Bw2 Fw Bw Dw' Uw2 Lw Fw2 3Dw' Lw Rw F' Rw 3Dw Rw
12. Fw 3Fw' Uw' L2 F' L2 U2 3Bw2 3Lw2 3Uw2 B2 Bw' 3Fw' F2 Uw2 3Uw' 3Dw Dw' D' Rw' L Bw' Lw' Uw D F2 L' D Bw' 3Bw2 3Dw' Bw2 3Lw F2 3Lw2 B' 3Dw Fw' D2 Bw Rw' Lw 3Uw' Dw' Lw' Uw' Lw L' U 3Uw Rw Fw2 3Bw2 Rw2 3Dw2 F 3Rw L U2 F2 L 3Rw' Fw' L2 R Fw2 3Rw U' B' Dw F' Rw2 F' Dw Rw2 Fw2 3Dw' Rw' 3Rw Lw' L2 3Lw 3Bw Dw2 D' F 3Dw Rw' 3Lw 3Fw Uw U' Dw 3Rw F 3Bw U' 3Rw2 3Lw' F'



Round 30 will end on January 26th, 2020. Best of luck with all competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 30, 2020)

Round 30 results:


Spoiler: Round 31
No new results to post.
[SPOILER="Round 31 6x6 Scrambles



1. U Lw' L2 Dw2 D' B' F Lw2 3Fw' Rw Bw2 Rw Fw2 R 3Rw2 3Uw L' 3Rw2 Rw' F2 Uw' Bw Dw2 Lw2 L R2 3Fw2 Uw' Fw U Fw2 L' Dw2 Rw Lw2 F D U2 F' Uw' B' F Fw R' Bw D' L' 3Uw' U Uw' D' F R Uw2 L2 Rw' 3Uw' F2 Lw' R2 Fw2 L R B' Uw2 Bw B2 R 3Uw B 3Rw' 3Uw2 L2 U 3Fw2 Fw' F 3Uw Uw' 3Rw2

2. 3Rw' Fw' F2 U2 D' L R' Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw' Dw' U2 3Rw2 B L Lw' Bw Uw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Bw' B Lw' U B' Fw' 3Fw2 R2 3Fw Rw 3Uw2 B' Lw' 3Uw Dw2 Fw 3Fw2 L 3Fw2 D' 3Rw Dw2 F2 3Uw Rw2 3Fw 3Rw2 Uw' Rw Uw F2 U2 D' Lw2 3Uw2 B' D' Fw Bw' 3Uw' R' Lw Rw2 3Fw' F2 Fw B2 R2 3Fw' U2 3Rw B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D Bw' F' Rw'

3. U' 3Uw Fw' Rw 3Fw Fw U R2 3Uw' Lw Uw' U Rw2 Uw' R2 F2 Bw' D' 3Fw2 3Rw2 U' D2 Fw B2 Bw2 3Uw U2 3Fw' Uw Fw2 B2 Lw' Fw 3Uw2 Lw' Uw' 3Fw L2 Bw2 B' 3Uw' Bw F2 B' U R2 Uw' L2 B' U' 3Uw' F' Rw' Bw Uw 3Fw' F' 3Uw2 B' L 3Uw' Uw F' Fw2 D' R2 Fw2 R 3Rw Bw Dw Bw R 3Uw2 Uw' 3Fw2 Fw' L Dw Fw

4. Rw' U B 3Fw2 F' D2 F D2 Rw' Lw2 U2 D' 3Rw Rw D R 3Fw Bw' D Uw' U' Fw 3Rw L' Bw Fw2 3Uw Bw2 F Dw' U R' D 3Rw' R D Lw2 D Lw Bw' B Lw2 B' 3Fw' Bw2 Rw2 F B' Bw' U2 B2 3Fw D2 Rw' 3Uw2 Lw Rw 3Rw2 Bw2 B' Fw F Dw2 B' Dw' B' Lw' F2 3Fw D' Rw R' D Uw2 F' 3Rw Uw2 F2 3Fw2 Fw

5. R2 Fw L2 Fw2 U Dw Bw' Lw' U2 Rw R L Lw2 B 3Fw2 U' Bw Uw2 Rw2 Lw Bw R D' F2 R' D F2 3Fw Dw' R' B L U 3Rw Fw' 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw' Fw 3Uw2 Fw2 L2 3Rw Dw2 Bw' U2 D2 F D' Lw2 B F2 L2 3Rw Fw' L Uw2 3Fw2 F' Dw' Uw' 3Rw2 L' Fw 3Rw' Fw F2 Lw' L2 3Rw F' L' Fw Bw2 3Uw Bw' L Uw' R' Uw'

6. 3Rw L Lw2 U' R2 U L2 F' Bw' B 3Uw2 Dw' 3Fw' Uw2 3Rw Dw2 Uw2 R L2 Bw2 U 3Fw2 3Rw2 Rw' Uw Lw2 Fw' F2 3Fw Rw' Fw' Dw' R F2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Fw Uw Bw F' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw2 3Rw Dw' B Bw2 L2 Fw' L D 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw2 L' 3Uw B' Lw2 L2 Uw Lw2 Bw Rw2 Fw' F' Dw2 B2 U' F U2 F' 3Fw U 3Fw2 Dw Fw' D2 3Uw

7. Fw2 R U2 Bw' Dw' R 3Uw F2 3Uw2 Bw Rw Fw Dw' 3Rw F2 Bw B Uw Bw' 3Rw2 Uw2 L' D U2 3Fw' L2 D Bw' Fw2 L' D R' Lw2 L' 3Rw F' Uw Fw Bw2 R Lw B R Rw' B 3Rw Dw' Fw2 F2 U' L Bw2 U' D 3Fw Rw' 3Uw' L2 3Rw F 3Fw2 Dw' U F2 Lw' L' U 3Uw Fw' R2 Rw' Uw2 B2 L Lw F L2 Uw Bw Uw'

8. 3Rw2 L2 D2 3Uw' L2 Fw 3Uw Fw' U' Fw' Rw' Dw2 3Rw2 F2 D2 U' Fw2 R' D Fw2 F R' D2 L2 Rw2 R' Lw' U2 F' L2 Bw U Uw2 Rw Lw' D2 3Rw2 Lw' B 3Fw2 L' F D Uw Lw2 Fw 3Rw U F2 Fw' 3Rw' U2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Bw B2 D Bw 3Rw Dw' D Rw2 D' F U Rw2 Uw2 3Uw U2 Lw Uw2 B Fw2 L2 3Uw Fw' U Dw2 R'

9. R Bw2 Uw U Dw' Fw' 3Fw' Lw' 3Fw2 Bw2 U2 F' Uw2 3Fw L2 D2 Dw' U' B' 3Fw2 D Bw U' Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw Lw Dw2 Lw' 3Uw D' Uw' R' Uw2 Fw' 3Uw' Rw2 Fw2 R' Lw Uw' Lw' Dw' R2 Dw' 3Uw2 R' Fw2 Rw Uw2 3Uw2 Fw' 3Uw Lw D2 Uw L' 3Uw2 R Fw' R2 Rw' B' Lw F L2 U' L2 Fw' U2 Rw 3Uw Fw' Rw2 Dw' 3Fw D2 Dw' U Fw'

10. Bw' Rw' Uw D Dw' 3Fw Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 3Fw' Dw D2 3Fw' Lw' Bw 3Fw2 B2 D2 Lw2 Rw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 F Bw Uw2 L' Uw' 3Rw F Fw' R2 F' Lw2 U B' R2 Fw Uw2 L2 Uw B' Bw L2 3Rw2 F2 Rw 3Uw2 F R2 B Fw' F' 3Rw' L2 Rw' B Dw' L R2 Lw2 F2 L F' Dw B' U 3Rw R B Fw2 Lw2 L 3Uw R2 D2 3Uw' 3Fw2 U 3Rw2

11. 3Uw Lw' F2 3Rw L2 B 3Uw2 B2 U Uw L Fw2 Uw 3Rw R' 3Uw Dw2 Lw' Fw' Dw2 Fw' U F2 R2 Rw2 Dw B Dw' L2 Fw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw2 U2 D Fw 3Uw Rw' 3Uw2 Rw' Bw Uw2 R' Rw' D2 Lw Dw Lw2 Fw2 D 3Rw2 3Fw' U' 3Fw' F Uw2 3Uw' Lw2 U2 F2 Lw' Bw' Dw' Lw Dw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 R Uw' D' L' Dw Rw2 R' 3Rw' F2 R Rw Bw2 L

12. 3Uw' Dw' 3Fw' Bw Fw2 Lw D' Dw Bw' D B Uw2 Lw L2 Fw2 F Bw' L2 3Fw2 R' U R Rw2 U2 R2 Lw' U' 3Fw2 Fw Dw Rw' D2 B2 Uw2 Rw' 3Uw' Bw2 D2 3Rw2 Bw Dw Rw 3Uw' U' Lw 3Uw R L2 3Fw' F2 Rw D' Fw' Rw U' Bw' R' Uw 3Fw 3Uw 3Rw2 Bw' F L Fw' F Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 L' 3Fw' U2 Fw2 F' B Dw' Bw' U 3Fw U'





Spoiler: Round 31 7x7 Scrambles



1. 3Bw' 3Uw' B 3Uw' B' 3Lw2 U Bw2 3Lw' Bw' Uw F2 Rw2 U2 Bw2 B2 F' 3Rw Rw 3Bw D' 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Lw L2 Fw 3Bw' 3Dw2 Rw 3Dw Lw' D2 Bw B' 3Dw' B' F Uw2 Fw' L' Bw Uw Fw Rw 3Uw 3Fw2 U' Fw2 Uw L2 Bw' Lw' U Bw F L Bw' F R 3Dw' 3Rw Lw' 3Dw' Rw 3Fw L F Fw2 3Fw' 3Uw Rw' U' Lw' 3Fw' Fw2 3Dw2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 L2 3Bw Dw' Fw 3Dw' L' Uw2 3Uw2 Bw2 U' Fw' 3Uw 3Dw' Dw B' Dw' 3Dw2 Fw2 3Bw Bw Dw'

2. 3Uw 3Fw Fw Dw' 3Fw 3Dw2 L' F' 3Rw' F2 3Rw' Bw U2 Bw' 3Rw' Uw 3Dw B L2 3Lw' Rw2 3Fw Fw' 3Rw 3Fw D' 3Rw' L' F' 3Rw2 U2 Bw 3Dw 3Fw2 U2 Uw' Lw2 3Fw2 Fw Uw' Rw' B' 3Rw2 U' R2 3Bw' Rw' Lw Fw2 Uw R 3Bw 3Fw' 3Dw2 Bw' Rw' 3Fw2 3Lw2 L2 F2 Lw2 Bw' 3Lw Fw 3Lw2 L2 Fw L' 3Fw2 3Rw 3Dw' Dw' 3Uw2 3Bw 3Uw2 Lw 3Bw2 3Lw2 U2 L2 Fw' 3Dw2 U' Lw 3Bw' Lw L2 Bw' Rw L U2 F 3Rw D' 3Bw Uw2 3Bw 3Fw B' D

3. Dw2 Rw2 B' Dw2 3Dw 3Rw2 D L 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Bw' L Bw D2 3Lw' Fw2 3Lw Dw' F' Bw Rw2 3Dw2 3Uw' D' Uw Rw D Rw2 3Lw2 D' Fw Bw' Lw' 3Fw2 F2 Lw U 3Bw' Lw' L2 Rw2 Bw2 3Dw Lw' 3Uw2 Lw2 D' 3Uw2 Dw' B2 U' 3Rw' 3Fw2 F' 3Dw 3Rw2 B2 3Bw' Rw 3Bw 3Fw2 3Rw2 R2 Fw R 3Uw' 3Bw' Uw' Bw2 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Lw Lw Bw' Fw' 3Uw 3Fw2 Uw' 3Uw Fw Lw2 B2 L Fw' 3Lw2 Dw2 B 3Fw2 Rw2 R Uw 3Bw2 Rw Fw2 3Rw' L' 3Lw' Bw 3Uw' 3Lw2

4. R2 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw2 L2 F2 Bw2 Lw 3Uw2 U D2 Fw Uw2 Bw' Lw R' F' D' Lw' Bw 3Dw2 Bw2 Fw R L' F' 3Dw 3Rw' Rw Fw 3Dw2 F2 R' F2 3Dw2 Dw R2 3Bw L 3Uw' 3Bw' Bw2 F' Uw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Uw' 3Bw Bw' R' Lw Rw' F' Fw' Bw2 Dw U2 3Dw Rw' Lw' U' Dw2 3Uw2 Rw B2 D' 3Rw2 F2 3Fw Dw' 3Rw' B 3Lw' 3Fw R' Bw2 D' Bw2 3Bw Dw L' 3Rw Bw' 3Bw2 3Uw 3Dw2 F D2 U 3Uw R' F2 Uw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Bw 3Rw2 D' R Rw2

5. B' U' Uw 3Uw Dw2 R2 B' Rw' U2 3Uw2 B Rw2 3Fw' B 3Dw2 Fw' B' Lw2 R Bw 3Rw2 Rw Dw2 Rw 3Fw2 3Uw 3Bw' Fw' U' 3Fw2 Dw2 Rw' D' 3Lw' 3Uw' 3Lw 3Rw 3Fw U 3Fw R Lw2 Rw' U Uw2 3Uw' Bw' 3Lw' Fw' B' 3Rw2 Fw' U2 Uw2 D2 L' Bw 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Bw F Fw' 3Rw R2 D2 Dw' F' 3Fw' 3Lw 3Dw2 U' Uw' Dw2 Fw2 3Lw2 Lw Uw2 Lw' 3Fw' 3Rw' Lw U' 3Rw2 Uw F2 Bw' 3Bw' Fw' 3Lw2 F2 3Rw' R2 3Lw2 Dw2 R' U Dw' D2 3Fw' B

6. 3Dw' Uw 3Fw2 U' F' Dw2 B 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw' 3Dw2 Rw' 3Uw' Lw' 3Lw L' U2 Bw2 Lw U 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Dw' Fw L' U 3Uw2 Rw' 3Uw 3Fw 3Bw' Fw2 3Lw 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw2 U F2 U 3Rw2 Uw 3Rw2 D' B Bw2 Lw B2 Lw' R' U' L2 U' Dw' Fw' D Fw2 B U D2 3Bw2 3Dw' Dw 3Bw' R' D 3Uw' Dw2 3Bw2 3Uw' L2 3Lw R' 3Bw 3Uw F 3Rw2 Uw' Lw' U2 L' Uw 3Rw B' F2 Rw 3Lw' F2 R F L 3Dw 3Lw' 3Fw 3Uw' 3Rw' Dw' 3Uw Rw' Bw2

7. 3Lw B2 Rw2 B 3Bw2 3Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 U Lw U' 3Bw D2 Fw2 Bw F' U2 D Lw' Uw 3Lw2 3Dw2 D' 3Uw R2 F Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Uw2 Dw' D2 Lw B 3Lw' U L F' 3Bw2 Fw 3Dw 3Uw 3Rw2 U2 3Fw' D' U 3Fw Uw2 L2 R' F' Dw' D Fw2 3Uw' U 3Bw Fw2 R Uw Bw U2 3Bw' L2 F Lw2 Rw B2 U' 3Fw' R Rw F' 3Lw Uw R B2 D2 3Uw R2 3Bw Bw2 3Uw2 Lw2 3Rw' 3Uw Bw2 Lw' R' D F' Fw2 Rw2 B L 3Rw' 3Uw

8. 3Bw 3Rw 3Bw' Dw Uw 3Bw' 3Fw U' 3Lw2 U' Uw2 3Lw2 Lw' Dw 3Lw' Uw' B' F L2 R Uw2 3Uw' B L2 3Bw Dw' Lw 3Rw' F2 3Lw' Lw2 Dw R' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 L Lw2 D' Lw2 Bw 3Rw' L B' Lw' 3Dw 3Uw2 Uw D' 3Rw' R2 Lw' Uw2 U' Dw2 Lw' 3Lw2 3Dw' L' 3Lw' F' L R F Dw' 3Fw' Lw 3Dw Lw2 U' Rw2 B2 L' Fw2 F2 Lw 3Dw' R' Dw2 B2 3Fw2 3Lw2 Fw' Bw' Lw U' 3Dw' Uw' 3Rw2 L Dw Rw' B' L Rw B R' Dw

9. Fw 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Bw F' 3Dw Lw' Rw2 Uw' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Uw D 3Rw2 R' Bw F Rw2 Bw' L 3Uw' D' 3Bw 3Rw2 3Bw' D L' 3Rw 3Lw2 R' 3Bw2 Dw' Fw 3Bw2 F Rw2 3Bw L2 U2 Bw2 F' U' Rw' Dw 3Lw' R Dw Bw2 L2 3Lw2 3Uw' D' F' 3Lw' Fw' 3Uw 3Fw D Rw 3Fw2 3Uw2 Uw2 D' Rw' Bw 3Fw2 Fw2 3Bw Dw' Rw2 3Bw2 D2 3Uw Uw' Rw2 3Dw' Fw R' 3Lw2 L2 3Bw U2 B' L' F2 3Lw' Dw F' U2 Uw' 3Rw2 F2 3Rw2 3Uw' Lw2 3Uw2 B 3Fw' Uw' U

10. U B 3Lw2 Bw U2 B' Bw' Rw2 L 3Fw2 3Lw' F' R' Lw U' Dw2 B2 Fw' 3Uw Lw' D2 R 3Uw2 3Bw2 Uw Fw 3Fw 3Uw' L Fw2 Rw Lw' U Dw2 3Uw' 3Dw2 R' D' Uw2 F Dw2 L2 Dw 3Fw2 D 3Rw2 Rw2 L' 3Bw2 L' 3Lw2 3Uw' R' 3Bw B D' Bw' L' Lw' B Rw' 3Bw2 L' Uw 3Dw2 L' U' 3Fw' Fw2 Uw' U Fw' D B U' Fw2 D' F' R2 U' 3Bw' U2 Dw2 3Rw Fw' U' 3Dw2 Rw' 3Lw 3Uw' F Fw Dw' 3Fw 3Lw2 Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw Rw2 Fw

11. 3Bw' U2 Lw2 3Bw' 3Lw 3Fw B' 3Lw2 F' 3Fw2 B' Lw2 D R Rw' L U' 3Dw' Bw' Dw2 3Rw Uw' Rw 3Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Uw' Lw' F Rw2 Lw 3Rw' 3Dw' Rw2 D 3Fw2 3Rw2 D2 L2 Uw 3Dw 3Uw2 L2 B2 3Lw' 3Rw2 Bw Uw2 Lw 3Rw' Dw Lw' Bw Rw2 3Bw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Bw2 3Uw' Uw' Dw2 3Rw Dw R2 U2 3Bw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 F' 3Fw 3Bw' B2 D2 3Lw2 3Rw Fw 3Bw Rw 3Dw' R Uw' Bw' L2 3Uw Dw2 3Lw2 B 3Rw Lw' 3Lw 3Bw' D 3Rw' Fw2 3Dw2 Rw2 Uw' 3Fw' F

12. F Fw' 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Lw' Dw2 3Rw 3Lw R F 3Bw' U2 R 3Lw U Rw2 Dw' Uw2 Lw' 3Rw Bw' 3Bw Dw Lw2 3Lw' 3Dw' B2 3Bw 3Lw' 3Dw Uw' 3Rw' L U 3Fw' 3Uw' Uw' Rw2 F' Fw2 Bw2 Dw 3Fw Rw2 R2 B 3Fw' Dw' Fw2 F2 3Lw Fw' Rw' 3Fw2 Fw' Rw2 3Bw 3Fw2 Lw Uw2 Lw' R D 3Bw' Bw' 3Rw L2 Dw2 U2 D2 L2 Dw 3Dw' 3Uw F2 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Lw2 D' Uw' B' U2 B' Fw2 Bw2 U2 3Lw U D 3Dw' F D2 F' Bw Dw2 U R' 3Rw' B2 U'



PLEASE NOTE: Due to the way that my schedule is working currently, I will be for a while posting new results on Monday's as that will work better.

Round 31 will end on February 3, 2020. Best of luck with all competing this week.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 7, 2020)

Round 31 (6x6)
To sub-4:15
Ao12: 3:55.29 (2/3)

1. 3:42.46
2. 3:46.52
3. 4:03.71
4. 3:37.16
5. 4:10.09
6. 4:10.01
7. (3:28.87)
8. 3:34.79
9. 3:56.94
10. 4:10.72
11. 4:00.52
12. (4:13.64)


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 3, 2020)

Hey folks, I apologize for not keeping up with this thread. I really wanted to keep it going, but life has gotten the better of me right now.

With that being said if someone (or more then one individual) would like to take over this thread, that would be much appreciated.

If you are interested in doing that, please feel free to do so, and start by posting the previous results and new scrambles. Thanks


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 3, 2020)

I'll take back what I started

Round 31 results:

6x6 sub 4:15
One wheel - 3:55.29 - 2/3

Round 32:
6x6


Spoiler



1. F Fw Dw' Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw D' Bw 3Fw' F2 3Rw Rw' L' Fw2 Rw L' 3Fw D' Rw' Bw' F 3Uw 3Rw L' 3Uw2 R' Lw2 3Rw' U' Uw Fw' D Lw' 3Uw2 Uw' D' Bw2 U 3Rw' L' F Fw' 3Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Rw2 U Fw2 Rw2 3Uw Rw2 D' L 3Uw2 B Lw' Bw2 Lw2 D' Dw2 F' Uw Rw' 3Uw D2 Fw2 3Fw R' Bw' Rw' Uw2 U2 L B' D2 R' 3Fw' Lw L
2. Lw2 U2 Lw' Bw' Lw' Fw 3Fw' Rw' F2 D2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 D2 Dw 3Rw Bw' R2 3Uw' F 3Rw' Uw' F' Fw2 B2 D Fw2 Rw R2 B Lw2 Uw2 Lw' 3Fw' U 3Rw D2 Dw' Rw 3Fw' F' 3Rw D2 L' F' 3Uw2 Lw' R Dw2 R2 Dw' Uw 3Fw B2 Dw D' F' L' Rw' Lw U B' 3Rw2 Dw' Rw' R L' 3Rw2 Bw' Lw Uw2 Rw B2 L' Uw2 L 3Uw2 D L Bw
3. L' B2 3Rw Rw' Uw' L 3Rw Fw' Dw2 Rw Uw 3Rw 3Uw' D Bw U Rw2 Fw2 3Rw Lw2 R' Uw2 3Rw' Bw Lw' Rw' R' Bw' L D2 Dw R Rw Fw 3Uw2 R2 Uw2 U2 Fw 3Fw' 3Uw2 F2 U2 D2 R' Bw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 D2 Lw2 U2 3Rw B2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 L' 3Fw' L' 3Rw' B2 Uw2 Fw' Dw2 3Fw' Rw Lw' L' D2 Bw' L2 U2 Uw' D Lw' L2 Bw 3Rw2
4. Bw' Uw' 3Fw R Lw Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw Dw' 3Uw Rw2 3Fw Bw' Fw' U B Bw' U2 R Uw Rw' 3Uw2 B 3Fw 3Rw D2 F2 3Uw Fw2 3Fw Lw R2 3Rw' B' R Lw' Dw 3Rw D2 Dw' U' Rw' Fw' Bw' Uw' Fw2 3Uw2 Dw2 Fw Dw2 Bw2 3Rw 3Fw' Lw2 F' Lw' F' Rw2 Lw 3Fw2 3Rw Fw Rw2 Dw2 B' Bw' D' Fw' Rw' R' D Uw' R' Rw2 Dw D' 3Fw' 3Uw2 B
5. F' Bw 3Uw' 3Rw Fw2 R Lw' Rw 3Rw2 3Fw Bw' 3Uw' D Fw' R2 Dw2 Rw2 3Rw2 D Rw B' Uw2 R 3Fw' B R2 L D' F' L2 Lw' Dw B U' B2 R' Uw' D B 3Rw2 R' U Fw2 Rw B' Fw2 Lw' Fw 3Rw Rw' U' Uw Bw U2 3Rw 3Uw' 3Rw' U2 F' Fw' R2 3Uw2 Fw2 D2 U' 3Fw' Rw' L2 B Bw' Rw2 3Uw Rw' R2 Bw2 F' D2 L' 3Rw' Rw2
6. R' L Fw' Uw' 3Uw L' Bw' D Lw Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 L2 Bw' D' L' B D' 3Uw2 Dw2 Lw' U2 F' Bw B' R2 D 3Rw2 Lw 3Uw 3Rw Dw2 U 3Rw 3Uw U' R' F' 3Fw Lw Dw' B' Dw' 3Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 3Uw2 U2 3Fw R2 B 3Fw' Fw' Dw Uw' R Uw2 U' Lw2 U2 Rw' F2 Uw D2 F' U2 L Bw R F2 B U2 Dw Bw Dw' Uw Fw2 3Fw' D
7. L Uw2 Bw' U2 3Fw 3Rw Lw2 R' L' Bw 3Rw2 Bw 3Uw Uw' D' Dw' Fw2 3Rw' L' F U 3Fw' D F' 3Uw Dw2 L2 Bw' F' Rw2 3Rw' Uw' Dw' L2 Fw U B Uw2 D' B F2 Fw Uw2 Bw' R2 F2 3Fw2 Fw 3Rw2 Lw' F2 Dw 3Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw2 L Dw' L Uw' B2 3Rw Dw2 L2 Uw F Rw R' B' Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw2 3Uw2 Uw' F Lw2 U2 L
8. Lw F 3Rw' 3Uw' B' Bw 3Rw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw Rw' F2 Dw' Fw' 3Fw R' 3Uw' Uw' Rw Bw' 3Rw' Lw' Dw2 3Rw U' D F2 Lw2 Rw 3Fw Bw Dw R 3Uw' R' 3Uw Bw' U Bw B L' 3Rw' Dw2 L' F B' D' Dw' R' Dw2 L2 D 3Rw' R' Lw Uw2 U2 D2 Rw' 3Uw' F Fw Bw2 B2 3Fw Dw2 R2 Dw2 U Rw2 F2 Bw2 R B2 Bw' R' Fw' B'
9. F 3Uw' Dw' F2 D' Fw' D 3Fw Lw2 3Fw 3Uw' L' B Bw2 U Uw2 L' Bw 3Fw' R Fw2 F D' 3Fw2 F B U' Uw R 3Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 B' Rw F U2 Rw Lw 3Rw B 3Fw Rw2 Lw2 Uw L U2 F' D Bw 3Fw Lw F L' B' D F R' Bw' F2 Fw Rw' Fw' Lw2 Fw2 Rw Lw B' U' Lw Bw2 L2 Fw' 3Rw F' 3Fw' L2 B' L' F2
10. Bw' 3Fw2 B2 Uw Dw2 B' F' Lw2 3Uw2 Bw Fw 3Fw' 3Uw2 F' Lw L 3Fw 3Rw2 L U2 Lw F Lw' Dw' Lw' 3Fw' L' R B2 Rw' 3Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 3Uw2 R' 3Rw2 Uw' F' 3Uw' Fw2 U Uw' Dw D2 R D' Uw Lw2 Bw Uw L Bw' L 3Uw' Lw' F Lw2 Fw 3Rw R Dw' 3Uw2 U 3Rw R' Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw Uw' Lw2 Dw' L2 3Uw2 U' Bw2 Rw2 Lw2 B' L' Dw2
11. Uw2 Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw' R' U2 D Fw 3Uw' U 3Rw' D' U' Rw' F2 D' R2 Fw2 U 3Fw' B F2 3Uw' Uw' Rw' U B R2 3Fw' 3Rw' R' Rw B' D2 Uw2 U' 3Uw Fw2 Uw2 3Fw Lw U B' L2 Uw2 D' F' L' D' Dw' Lw2 R Dw' Fw U' F' Dw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 Dw2 B2 Lw2 Fw' 3Fw' U2 Lw' U2 Dw F U Lw2 R B2 D' F 3Uw Rw' L U'
12. B' 3Uw Fw R2 Uw2 D 3Rw R' Lw2 3Fw Bw Lw F U Dw' Bw' 3Rw 3Uw U 3Fw2 Bw2 D Uw' 3Rw' L 3Uw' Lw' Fw Dw2 R2 Dw Fw L' D B' 3Rw2 Fw R Uw2 Rw B2 3Rw2 F2 Dw' D2 3Uw' U2 Bw 3Rw' R 3Uw' D Fw Lw' D' U2 Fw' Dw2 R' Fw' Uw F' 3Fw2 B' Lw Fw' Uw 3Uw2 B F R' L F L' U' 3Fw' R2 Lw' L2 B'



7x7


Spoiler



1. Fw' 3Bw' F 3Uw' 3Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 3Lw 3Uw Dw R' Bw 3Uw' D F2 3Fw B 3Bw 3Uw2 D Rw' Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Uw 3Dw2 3Bw U Fw' 3Lw' 3Bw Dw D' 3Bw2 Dw' Rw2 B' R' D' Fw Rw2 B 3Lw Dw 3Rw2 R' Fw2 3Bw Dw2 3Uw2 R 3Bw2 3Fw' Dw L' B2 3Dw Dw2 Fw' B' 3Lw' L2 D2 3Bw B 3Fw Dw' Uw U D 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Dw B 3Uw' Lw 3Uw Lw' 3Bw 3Dw' B2 Rw2 Dw L Uw F' Lw' D2 3Uw2 R2 U' B U L' Uw L' F
2. B 3Rw' D Dw L2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Lw' Dw' Fw 3Rw' 3Bw' Rw' 3Dw Lw 3Lw2 U' Dw Lw' 3Rw2 3Lw2 B' Lw2 B 3Fw' 3Uw D 3Dw 3Rw B' D' F2 D2 3Rw Uw2 R 3Rw2 3Lw 3Dw 3Uw Dw 3Fw U' Fw2 3Fw' 3Bw Dw' 3Fw2 B Dw' Uw U' R' 3Lw2 Rw U2 Uw2 Bw2 3Rw' 3Bw' Bw' 3Fw' Dw2 D2 U B' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Bw Uw2 3Uw' 3Lw Rw 3Bw' D' 3Uw 3Lw 3Uw2 L Fw Uw2 R 3Fw' R 3Fw 3Dw' Lw' F2 3Bw2 L2 Dw' Fw L' 3Rw2 Uw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 L2 3Dw2 3Uw'
3. Rw L2 Lw' Fw2 D' 3Dw2 B D' F Bw' Rw 3Lw' 3Rw2 L 3Bw' R Fw' F2 3Bw Lw2 R 3Fw2 F B2 Fw2 3Lw2 B 3Lw D L 3Fw2 Dw' 3Bw2 L Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Bw2 F2 Fw' L2 B L2 3Uw2 R2 D 3Uw' Rw' 3Rw' B' 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Rw' D' 3Lw Fw2 Rw F' U' 3Rw U Dw' 3Uw' 3Rw B' 3Bw' Bw2 D 3Bw2 Bw2 U' Fw' L2 3Uw Dw 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Uw L2 B2 3Dw F' 3Uw' Fw2 Lw' 3Uw2 R' U' Lw F' 3Fw2 3Dw Rw2 3Fw F' R' 3Uw2 Bw
4. R2 Lw 3Bw2 D' F' 3Lw' U' L' F' Uw2 Rw2 L Uw2 3Bw2 3Uw R' Bw2 Rw' 3Uw2 R' Fw R B' D' R2 3Rw B' Rw2 3Rw 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Fw' U' Bw' Uw R2 L' Bw' Rw Dw2 F2 3Rw' 3Dw' U2 B 3Lw2 U' B2 Dw 3Uw2 Rw 3Lw' Lw' F' 3Bw' Bw2 Fw Lw' Fw' 3Lw2 Lw2 F' B Lw2 U 3Rw2 R U2 L 3Fw 3Dw2 Fw 3Rw2 D R' B' Dw2 B L Rw2 B' U B' 3Dw' Bw' D 3Rw' R' Lw 3Uw 3Bw' 3Rw U2 L' R2 Fw' Bw 3Fw' U' 3Lw
5. 3Lw B Rw2 B2 3Lw' 3Rw 3Dw2 Uw 3Uw' 3Bw L' 3Bw' Lw' 3Lw2 Fw' 3Uw' Rw 3Bw 3Fw Bw2 U' Dw D2 Uw Rw2 Bw' Uw Dw' 3Uw2 F R2 3Bw' F2 Dw 3Dw' 3Rw' Bw 3Lw2 3Dw L2 Uw' Lw D2 3Uw R2 Fw' Lw' 3Bw' L B2 U D' Lw2 D2 L' F2 R U' Dw' Rw' Fw2 3Uw' Rw' D' 3Dw' Bw' Lw' Rw Bw' Uw Rw 3Lw' F' R Fw 3Dw 3Uw' 3Lw' U Bw' 3Rw2 B' 3Bw F' U2 B 3Rw' D 3Lw2 Fw Uw' L2 3Uw F' L Rw 3Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw
6. L2 U2 3Bw Uw' Lw2 Rw' L2 F 3Fw Fw 3Lw' R2 B U' 3Uw2 3Dw 3Lw Fw' Dw' 3Uw' 3Bw U' Lw' 3Fw' 3Lw Lw2 B2 R2 Rw2 3Fw' U2 3Fw 3Bw2 B2 3Rw D' Lw' 3Fw2 Dw Fw' Lw2 Rw 3Uw2 U D2 3Dw' R' 3Bw2 Lw 3Uw' U2 3Dw2 R U' Dw2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Dw2 3Fw' B U' Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw' Dw' Rw2 3Fw D2 L2 Lw2 3Rw' Rw D2 Lw2 3Dw' Bw F' 3Uw' 3Bw Uw 3Bw 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Dw 3Uw' B Bw R2 F2 3Dw2 Dw2 3Rw' U' 3Uw2 3Rw' B2 Rw B2 Lw' 3Fw'
7. 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Bw Bw F L 3Uw2 B' Rw' Fw2 3Rw 3Lw Lw F Rw B 3Bw' F Dw2 Fw 3Fw' 3Lw2 D' B 3Fw2 Fw2 3Rw2 U2 3Rw 3Lw2 3Fw U' Dw 3Rw' 3Dw' R2 L2 B Bw' Rw 3Rw D2 R D 3Rw Bw2 3Bw' Fw2 3Dw' Fw U' L' F' Rw2 Lw' R Uw2 D' 3Rw Lw2 Rw' F' Dw' Lw Rw2 3Fw' L Lw' B Lw2 R' B R Bw2 R Rw2 3Fw' Dw' Bw 3Uw' Fw' U 3Bw' L' 3Dw' 3Fw2 L2 3Uw' 3Dw 3Bw2 3Dw B2 Rw B F D' 3Rw 3Dw2 B' R'
8. 3Uw' B Uw 3Dw' 3Rw' Lw' 3Dw D' 3Lw F' 3Lw 3Bw' F2 R' Uw2 Dw 3Lw2 Dw' 3Lw' L' 3Dw2 Rw Fw' Dw2 R 3Rw' U' B2 F' Dw U2 L' 3Uw U 3Rw' U' D' Dw 3Dw' 3Fw Rw Fw2 U2 F' Uw2 U' B' Fw2 3Dw2 Uw2 R Lw2 3Dw2 B2 3Bw' Uw' Lw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 B Dw2 Bw 3Lw' L' F2 3Uw Uw L2 3Rw2 F Fw 3Fw 3Bw D' Uw2 3Lw2 Fw2 U B2 3Uw2 Lw2 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 U 3Uw' Lw L2 D' 3Bw' 3Rw2 U' L B' 3Dw' Lw2 Fw2 3Fw'
9. D' Dw2 Uw Rw2 F Dw' 3Lw U' 3Fw2 Lw 3Uw Bw 3Dw' Dw' L D2 Lw' D' 3Dw Fw Dw Bw2 3Uw 3Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 3Fw R 3Dw D Dw2 Rw R' 3Bw R 3Rw2 U Bw' 3Lw' Rw2 F 3Rw2 3Dw' F2 3Uw Fw B Lw2 Rw' 3Fw' D 3Fw' 3Bw Rw Dw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw F2 3Uw' Uw 3Bw D 3Lw' Bw Uw2 U D' 3Bw' U' Uw B2 3Uw Fw' 3Lw' L' Dw2 3Lw2 Dw F2 Rw' 3Rw2 D R 3Rw Bw' D' 3Uw' L' 3Fw' 3Lw' U' R' F2 Lw2 L' Rw 3Uw2 Lw Dw
10. 3Bw' F 3Lw2 R2 3Dw' U B' L Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Dw2 Lw F' D2 3Bw2 R2 Uw U2 Bw' R2 L' B L' Rw Lw' 3Uw2 B U2 Rw U 3Fw L U 3Fw2 Fw' Lw2 3Rw' R Fw' B' U2 Bw' 3Fw Rw 3Uw Fw' Dw' R 3Fw2 Lw' R' Rw2 Uw' 3Lw Lw2 3Rw' Bw2 3Dw2 3Rw 3Uw Uw2 Dw 3Fw L Uw 3Rw' Bw2 3Dw2 F R' Lw' Fw2 3Dw' Bw2 3Bw2 Lw' Uw' U2 B' Rw Dw Uw2 B 3Uw2 D' R 3Fw' Bw2 3Uw' Lw' U2 3Bw L2 3Uw' D2 Dw' F' 3Fw
11. 3Lw2 Uw Fw F' B' D' Fw Lw 3Uw' Dw 3Bw Rw2 Uw' 3Uw2 Rw' Uw U2 Dw Rw' 3Rw Dw' Rw2 Dw' U' 3Rw2 3Dw' L' Rw 3Rw Fw2 Rw 3Rw' Uw D' 3Fw' U' 3Lw2 L 3Fw' Fw' Rw' 3Fw2 D' Dw 3Rw' D B Fw2 3Rw2 R2 L' 3Bw' 3Dw' R2 Fw Rw2 B D2 F 3Fw2 3Dw D' 3Uw' B' 3Dw B Bw' Fw2 3Bw' Dw' Rw Fw2 U2 Bw' 3Dw2 Dw2 3Rw 3Lw2 Rw D' Lw2 Fw2 3Dw' 3Rw' B 3Fw' R' Fw R D U' Rw F2 L Uw 3Bw Rw' Bw F' 3Bw'
12. L' 3Uw' B' Uw 3Rw' 3Fw D2 Bw Fw' Uw2 3Dw' B2 R2 3Bw2 3Dw' D' R2 Fw2 B Dw D' 3Uw2 Bw' 3Uw D' Dw2 Uw Bw2 Fw' Dw 3Fw' 3Rw D2 L Uw' 3Uw Lw' Uw' 3Lw Lw2 B2 3Rw2 Dw2 3Uw Lw 3Lw2 Bw' U' 3Uw2 L Uw2 U' 3Bw B' L' Rw2 B2 R B2 3Dw2 R' L2 3Rw2 B' D' B L2 R 3Fw' 3Dw2 Lw2 B Lw 3Dw 3Lw F' 3Uw2 Rw2 3Fw' 3Bw' Dw' 3Uw' Rw 3Bw 3Fw Fw Bw' 3Uw' L2 3Rw Bw Fw2 Lw' L' 3Fw' L 3Lw2 3Bw L' 3Dw2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 3, 2020)

R32
6x6 - sub 2:45 (Hoya, Shadow M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-03
avg of 12: *2:53.011*

Time List:
2:54.091, 3:02.281, (3:06.488), 2:57.593, 2:43.195, 2:53.668, 2:59.496, (2:37.682), 3:02.753, 2:45.494, 2:41.466, 2:50.077

7x7 - sub 4:00 (hoya, Spark M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-05
avg of 12: *4:08.890*

Time List:
4:09.114, (3:40.113), (4:41.657), 4:03.856, 4:07.900, 4:26.767, 4:00.777+, 4:05.092, 3:57.899, 4:24.302, 4:13.208, 3:59.986

2nd solve is PB single (I think), kinda meh otherwise


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 10, 2020)

Round 32 Results

6x6:
Sub 2:45:
Me - 2:53.011 - 0/3

7x7:
Sub 4:00:
Me - 4:08.890 - 0/3

Round 33:
6x6:


Spoiler



1. F2 L Dw2 D' Uw 3Rw B2 L' Dw Bw2 Uw2 Dw F' U D' Dw 3Fw' D 3Rw2 Fw Bw' 3Fw R' F' R2 F Rw 3Fw 3Rw Uw' B2 U' Uw2 L 3Rw2 Rw 3Fw2 Bw2 F2 Rw' 3Uw2 B' L Lw2 Rw D Fw Dw 3Fw2 L' R Fw Bw2 Dw2 D2 R' L Fw D 3Rw R Lw2 B2 D R D2 L' Uw Fw2 D2 F Lw' Fw Lw2 B' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Fw' F' R

2. Fw Uw2 Bw 3Rw2 Bw2 F Fw' 3Fw2 B' Lw' Bw Lw2 B2 Bw' 3Fw2 R2 Rw' Bw2 3Rw' Dw' L2 Uw D F' 3Rw' L F2 Dw F' R2 3Uw F D B' 3Uw' 3Rw R Bw B Uw 3Rw' Uw2 B Rw' 3Rw Lw2 3Fw Lw 3Rw B2 Bw R L' 3Rw2 Dw2 3Rw' Lw' 3Uw2 D' Uw' B Lw L U2 3Fw Dw Uw' 3Fw' D Lw2 D' Lw' B2 U2 3Fw2 3Uw' Fw' R2 Fw F'

3. Uw' Bw Rw Dw' L2 Uw R2 Fw' Bw' 3Fw Dw2 F2 3Rw Dw' Fw Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw' Lw' L 3Fw Lw2 3Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 R' L' Dw2 B' F 3Fw2 3Rw2 R2 3Fw2 Fw2 Rw2 F R2 Rw2 L2 Lw B2 D' U2 Uw F L' Bw2 D' L2 3Rw U2 B2 D' Lw2 B 3Uw' F' L' B F L' Uw' B2 Fw2 F' Uw Rw 3Uw Uw' 3Rw' Fw' L Lw2 3Rw Bw Dw2 Rw' Uw' Bw2

4. Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 R2 L2 3Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 3Uw Lw' Bw Lw 3Rw2 Fw' Dw F' Fw Lw D Bw U' Dw' Fw2 R2 L Bw Fw' F2 3Fw2 Lw2 3Uw Bw2 Dw' F 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw Lw2 Rw' D2 L2 3Uw2 L2 3Rw2 U R 3Fw2 D' 3Rw2 L R 3Uw2 Fw L' Dw2 Fw Uw F' Bw B' 3Uw' Fw' R' Uw' Bw' B2 D2 Lw' 3Rw2 L Rw' Uw2 F2 Fw Dw2 Lw2 U2 D L2 3Uw'

5. U Dw' Rw2 3Uw2 Rw2 Dw F' D2 L R' 3Fw2 B Bw' F2 U Rw2 Bw' R' Dw2 Fw2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Bw' R2 Fw R' Fw2 Lw' Uw B2 Dw' Bw2 L2 3Uw2 Dw R' 3Rw' F' Dw' L2 D2 3Uw2 Lw2 Uw' Lw2 R 3Rw' L2 F D' Lw' Rw D' 3Fw 3Rw F2 R Rw2 Dw2 U' F Fw2 3Uw2 Fw' Bw B' Dw' L2 Bw2 L 3Rw Uw 3Rw Lw 3Uw Bw2 U 3Fw' Lw2

6. R B F L' U B Fw' 3Uw' F B' Dw2 Fw U Bw' D 3Uw Lw' R Bw2 3Rw D L D2 3Fw Dw2 Fw' F2 3Uw2 L Lw2 Dw' 3Rw2 U2 3Uw Lw2 B Rw2 U F 3Rw' Bw' Lw2 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw' Uw' B' R' B2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 B2 Bw Lw L' 3Fw2 B Rw' U' F2 Rw 3Uw Fw' L2 3Fw B2 R2 L' U' Fw' 3Fw U 3Rw Uw2 U2 3Uw2 B R F'

7. 3Uw R 3Fw' L F' R D' 3Rw2 Dw' 3Uw2 Fw Rw' 3Rw' Lw2 L2 U R B 3Fw2 U2 3Fw2 Rw R 3Rw Uw Dw2 3Rw D2 3Fw Fw2 Uw Bw2 B Uw2 3Uw' U Bw' Lw' 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw B' 3Uw' Uw' F' Uw2 Lw2 3Rw' Rw Dw2 L Dw' Fw' 3Rw2 U2 L Bw2 3Rw' B' Dw' Rw' B U' Uw2 3Rw' R B' L' D2 Bw L2 3Rw R F R B2 3Uw' U2 Dw Lw2

8. Bw' 3Rw' D Rw' Fw L' Uw2 3Uw U2 D2 Fw 3Uw Rw' Lw' U2 Fw' Rw2 Uw 3Uw F' R 3Rw U' Uw R2 B2 Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw' F Bw2 Uw B' R 3Fw Bw2 3Rw Uw2 U Lw' Uw' R' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Rw' U' F2 U Lw D2 3Uw' F' B2 Fw2 Uw' 3Rw2 F' Lw L' D' Dw2 3Rw U 3Fw' R2 D2 3Rw2 D2 Dw2 F' 3Rw2 U2 Lw2 Fw' 3Uw B2 D' Rw' F'

9. R' Fw' Lw' 3Uw' Lw Bw' D Uw2 B Uw2 3Rw 3Fw' 3Rw2 F' Lw' 3Rw R' Rw 3Uw' U2 Uw' Fw2 B Dw2 Bw 3Uw2 D' Lw' Dw Bw F Uw L2 Dw' F2 Uw2 3Rw2 R' L2 Dw' Rw 3Uw2 Dw2 Lw F2 Fw Uw' Fw Lw2 B' Fw' 3Fw' Lw 3Uw 3Fw' 3Uw Uw' Fw' Bw D' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw' U2 Fw' Bw2 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Dw2 R2 Dw' D' Lw2 3Uw R' U B2 3Uw' R'

10. F B D F2 L F' Fw Rw' Bw R' 3Uw' Dw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw' L' F2 Bw 3Rw' B Rw2 U' 3Uw2 R Lw2 Uw2 3Rw' Rw2 L Lw' U Dw F' 3Rw 3Fw L' Fw2 L Fw Rw' Uw2 Dw R 3Uw Lw Dw B Lw Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 L' Bw2 Dw' F' Uw Lw B' Uw 3Uw2 D2 Dw' Bw' 3Uw Dw Bw' 3Rw2 U Fw2 F' Lw' Bw2 U' Dw L' Bw 3Uw L 3Rw2 Bw

11. Uw 3Rw 3Fw2 Bw2 D' 3Uw' Bw 3Uw B' Uw R 3Rw' Fw' Dw' Rw2 U' 3Fw2 Fw Lw 3Uw 3Fw' B2 U' Lw B' Rw Bw' 3Fw 3Rw Bw Lw2 L 3Uw' Lw Dw Rw' Fw2 3Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw' F' B L R' D' Bw' Dw' D2 F Bw' Lw D' L' F2 R 3Fw2 Fw Dw2 U' 3Rw' U2 B F 3Fw U Dw F' Dw' Bw2 Lw2 U Bw2 U2 Uw2 L' Fw2 L2 3Uw2 3Rw'

12. Fw Uw2 3Fw Dw' D' Rw' R' D' Fw2 F2 Lw2 3Uw' B' 3Rw' B U R Bw2 U2 R' Uw' D2 B D Fw R 3Rw' F' 3Uw' Uw' U2 3Rw' 3Uw F Lw F' D' Uw Rw2 Lw U2 3Fw2 Lw L' Bw F U2 3Fw2 L' 3Rw Rw D2 Lw2 Rw' Bw R' F D R B Dw' D' U' L U' 3Uw Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw' 3Uw2 B 3Uw' B R' U' F2 B Fw Bw


7x7:


Spoiler



1. 3Rw2 3Bw Bw' B 3Uw Lw' Uw2 U2 3Dw' Rw' B2 3Bw2 D 3Fw2 F' 3Dw' D F D Lw' B 3Uw Lw 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Bw' 3Lw U Fw2 3Rw2 Uw2 F L2 Uw' Bw2 B U' 3Lw Lw 3Rw2 U L2 3Rw2 Lw Rw B' Dw 3Lw Uw Bw2 U' Bw2 U 3Lw B' Lw' 3Bw2 Bw' L2 Rw2 Lw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Lw D' U 3Uw2 Fw 3Bw2 R' Fw' D2 3Fw D Uw' F Rw' U' L2 3Rw 3Lw' Bw2 F 3Uw Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw D' Uw2 L' D 3Rw' Fw U 3Rw D 3Dw' 3Rw D2

2. 3Bw Uw' 3Lw' L' Rw' 3Bw2 L' F2 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Dw2 L' R2 Dw' 3Lw Fw 3Uw D' R Lw Rw2 Dw2 3Bw2 3Fw2 D' 3Bw 3Fw' F L' Bw2 D 3Lw2 U 3Bw' Fw 3Rw2 Fw2 L D2 Dw2 3Lw Uw2 U' Fw Lw' L' D Fw' 3Uw' 3Lw' Bw 3Fw' Uw 3Uw' Fw Dw' 3Rw2 Uw 3Bw 3Rw2 L2 Lw 3Dw' Bw2 3Lw 3Rw 3Bw' R2 Bw' U2 D Uw 3Lw Dw2 Lw2 3Rw Dw Bw B2 Dw 3Dw' B2 Dw2 Rw' D' 3Uw L F' 3Fw' Uw2 Dw 3Lw R2 Rw2 Lw Bw' B2 Uw' Lw' U'

3. Lw2 3Lw2 R' 3Rw 3Bw' Bw 3Uw Uw2 D Rw' Fw2 3Lw R' Dw2 3Fw Uw 3Dw2 3Rw F2 Uw Rw' D Uw2 3Lw2 Rw2 3Fw2 U' Lw' Rw' D2 3Dw2 Fw2 3Lw' 3Rw Rw' U L' 3Bw2 R' 3Dw' Lw 3Lw2 Rw F2 3Lw2 U2 3Dw2 L' Uw' 3Bw' L2 3Dw' Rw 3Rw2 Bw D2 Rw2 Fw2 3Uw2 F' Rw Bw Fw R L Dw Lw2 Fw R2 3Lw Bw2 B Lw2 3Bw Bw 3Uw 3Fw2 Dw' F' Fw' 3Rw2 Rw2 U Dw2 B' Lw' Rw 3Bw' U2 Dw' Lw' R 3Lw2 D Uw 3Dw2 Lw' L' D2 U'

4. 3Fw F2 Dw' 3Fw2 Rw' F 3Dw2 Dw2 3Fw Dw 3Dw2 3Lw' D' Lw2 D B' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw2 3Lw' 3Rw B' 3Rw 3Lw' D2 Dw' U 3Bw2 3Uw Rw 3Dw' 3Rw L Rw Uw2 Dw' F Uw R' 3Dw 3Rw D' Lw' 3Rw Dw2 3Fw2 3Bw 3Lw 3Bw' 3Fw 3Dw' F' L' D 3Fw Rw' Fw2 3Fw2 F' 3Uw' Rw' Uw2 3Fw' Lw2 3Dw2 R F' Dw2 R2 Bw2 3Dw' L 3Fw' D 3Uw2 Fw' Bw 3Bw' 3Lw' Dw2 L Rw 3Bw L Rw' Lw 3Uw2 F2 B' Fw 3Lw' Bw' Uw2 R' U' Lw F2 R2 L Rw2

5. Lw' F Uw' Bw2 3Fw 3Dw2 D' U2 Bw2 U D2 Uw' Rw 3Dw 3Fw' 3Lw Fw' Rw2 3Rw2 F' Lw2 D 3Bw Bw Fw' F Dw Lw' 3Fw' Bw Lw 3Bw 3Rw' 3Uw 3Dw2 3Lw 3Dw' 3Uw' R' Rw2 Lw2 3Uw2 F U' F U2 3Lw Dw2 Rw' 3Lw Dw2 Rw F2 R2 3Fw' Uw 3Fw' 3Bw' R2 B2 R2 L' 3Bw' Bw' 3Uw Lw2 3Uw' 3Bw Uw 3Uw' U2 Fw' 3Lw2 Uw D2 L F' 3Rw2 Rw2 U 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 L' 3Bw' 3Dw F' L B' R2 Rw U' B Bw' Uw B U' 3Fw' B2 3Uw

6. U' 3Uw D B2 3Dw' 3Fw' 3Dw Dw' Lw2 3Lw' L2 Fw2 Rw2 3Bw 3Lw2 F2 3Dw F Bw2 Rw Uw2 3Rw' R L2 Fw2 U2 Uw Bw2 3Lw2 Dw2 Fw' Rw' 3Rw' Bw 3Uw' Uw' 3Dw2 R' 3Fw2 Fw' R 3Dw 3Rw2 F2 3Uw2 3Rw' B U2 D Rw2 3Uw' Lw Uw2 F2 3Bw 3Dw 3Rw' U 3Bw2 Fw B2 Dw2 L2 Bw 3Dw' Fw R' B2 R2 B 3Lw R2 U2 3Bw' Fw' U2 Dw' 3Rw' Rw B2 Dw' 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw Lw 3Fw L' Bw 3Fw2 B' 3Bw' U2 D 3Lw' 3Bw Rw 3Bw' 3Fw 3Dw F

7. 3Rw2 U' D' 3Uw2 Dw2 3Rw D2 Rw Dw' L2 Rw2 3Dw2 Fw' D Fw2 U2 Uw2 3Fw' Fw2 Bw 3Uw' Lw 3Dw2 Uw' 3Uw' 3Rw 3Fw' Lw2 B' 3Rw' D 3Rw' U' 3Lw' Bw2 U2 3Bw' 3Dw' Bw2 F2 3Bw L' 3Fw D' Fw2 R2 3Dw B2 Dw2 F2 Fw 3Dw' Fw F' Uw' Rw Dw2 D 3Uw 3Lw2 U' 3Dw2 F' U2 Dw 3Fw' 3Bw' L' Fw U' Rw2 3Rw 3Bw 3Lw 3Fw2 Dw' F' D F' 3Uw' Bw 3Uw B 3Bw' F' Bw 3Dw2 F B' D' Fw 3Dw L U2 3Bw F2 3Uw2 3Dw' U R2

8. 3Bw' L2 3Uw' L2 3Bw' Bw2 L' 3Bw' Uw' Bw' 3Fw2 F' 3Rw 3Dw Dw' Lw R' 3Lw' D2 Lw' 3Uw2 Lw2 U' Lw2 Uw2 B' Lw' Rw2 B' 3Rw' Uw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 B' R B2 F' D2 B' U F' Lw2 3Uw Lw Uw2 Rw' 3Rw' 3Bw 3Fw2 3Rw Bw Fw2 Uw2 3Lw 3Fw2 B' 3Dw' F' Rw2 Fw2 3Uw Lw' 3Uw Lw2 B2 Dw Lw' R 3Lw Rw2 3Fw 3Rw' D' 3Fw L' Dw' F2 U2 Rw' Lw' 3Rw2 L D2 R L' 3Uw F B U' F' 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 R' Fw2 Lw 3Rw' Bw

9. Bw D2 Rw Lw' Dw' R' Uw' 3Bw Rw' R' D Bw2 U 3Rw Dw' 3Fw L Rw 3Dw' 3Uw' Bw 3Dw' Bw2 Lw Rw Uw' U2 D Lw' 3Lw' Rw' 3Dw F' L' R' Dw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 F' U' Lw' 3Rw Rw' F 3Dw' Dw2 3Lw Fw' B' Lw2 3Bw 3Dw2 Dw' 3Rw' Uw' U' F 3Fw 3Uw 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw' L Fw' Bw2 Dw' Bw2 3Dw 3Uw2 Fw2 B' Dw 3Bw' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 3Fw D' F' Bw Fw 3Lw' Lw' 3Fw2 U2 D' R 3Fw D' Dw 3Uw B2 L2 3Lw 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw'

10. 3Uw2 R 3Fw' 3Bw' Uw' R D Rw' B L Dw 3Rw2 Fw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 U2 3Lw' R 3Fw2 F' Rw Uw L' U L' U' Rw' 3Fw Uw2 B' D2 3Bw' 3Rw L2 B' 3Uw' F B' 3Uw Bw 3Uw R2 3Fw2 3Bw Rw2 U' Rw' 3Dw2 U' 3Uw2 3Rw' R2 3Uw' 3Fw' R' Bw' Lw' 3Uw' Lw' 3Dw Dw 3Lw2 Fw2 Lw' F2 L' 3Lw F2 3Bw Lw2 3Uw B' Dw 3Dw2 Rw 3Dw Dw' F 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw Rw' 3Uw Dw' B' Fw' 3Dw Rw' Bw2 Fw' L Lw' Bw' D 3Fw2 B' Lw' B2 3Lw Lw'

11. Lw2 Rw L B' Rw' Uw' Dw' L' 3Bw2 Bw' Fw2 R2 D2 3Dw' 3Uw R' Bw2 Rw' D' 3Bw' 3Lw 3Uw' D Dw' 3Bw2 Uw 3Bw Dw' Lw' Dw2 3Lw' 3Fw F' Dw2 3Lw' F Fw2 Uw' 3Rw2 D Lw2 3Fw2 Rw' B2 3Rw 3Fw2 Lw 3Fw D2 B' Fw' D2 3Lw' U' 3Bw2 Bw' Uw' 3Uw L2 D2 3Bw 3Rw' Lw U2 Lw F' Fw2 Rw U Bw' B' 3Bw Uw Lw2 3Dw' R2 3Rw2 L2 U2 3Bw 3Uw 3Lw' Fw' 3Fw2 D2 B' 3Bw' 3Rw2 L2 B 3Bw' Lw' Uw2 L Bw' L Fw 3Uw F 3Lw2

12. Rw Bw2 3Rw Rw F' Dw 3Lw' Lw2 3Rw2 B2 L' Fw 3Lw' 3Uw' Dw Uw2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 3Uw F' R2 Lw2 3Uw' Rw2 U2 3Uw Dw' R 3Dw2 3Bw 3Lw' R 3Rw D' L F2 3Rw' 3Bw U' Dw2 3Uw R2 3Fw2 3Bw' Rw' 3Fw Uw2 Lw' L 3Fw' 3Bw' Uw' L2 Lw2 3Dw' Bw' 3Uw2 Lw Dw2 3Rw U R' 3Rw' F' 3Bw2 Fw' L2 3Bw' 3Dw' 3Bw B U2 3Fw Rw' Lw Fw' B' Dw' R' 3Fw' U2 3Fw Rw' 3Rw2 F 3Lw Rw Uw R Dw' Bw2 D' 3Lw2 B' Dw 3Bw Rw' F2 3Uw



BTW, if you don't want to do an Ao12, you can do an Ao5, just use the first five scrambles.

good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 11, 2020)

R33
6x6 sub 2:45 (Hoya, Shadow M)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-11
avg of 12: *2:45.834*

Time List:
2:49.741, 2:40.243, 2:46.086, 2:45.455, (DNF(2:51.124)), 2:58.839, (2:22.899), 2:38.098, 2:54.479, 2:35.529, 2:43.733, 2:46.136

Look at my signature for the reason of the DNF... pretty good otherwise, the 2:22 is PB single actually.

7x7 sub 4:00 (Hoya, Spark M)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-12
avg of 12: *4:02.999*

Time List:
4:12.917, 4:03.644, (4:24.287), 3:56.124, 3:56.259, (3:42.108), 4:03.840, 4:08.211, 4:09.878, 4:01.418, 3:59.265, 3:58.433

decent


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 14, 2020)

I think an ao5 is more fair because an ao5 for big cubes still takes considerably longer than an ao12 for 3x3.

6x6:
Cube: XMan Shadow M (Looking into getting an MGC if I win some gift cards from online comps)
Goal: Sub 2:20

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-14
avg of 5: 2:24.970

Time List:
41. 2:39.591 
42. 2:13.466 
43. 2:31.800 
44. 2:23.514 
45. 2:19.595 

those 2:30+ solves killed me. 

I'll hopefully do 7x7 later this week.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 16, 2020)

7x7:
Goal: Sub 3:15 (0/3)
Method: Reduction
Cube: X-Man Spark M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-16
avg of 5: 3:20.091

Time List:
54. 3:03.697 
55. 3:04.409 
56. 3:29.147 
57. 3:35.152 
58. 3:26.717


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

I'm gonna join in because I love 6 and 7.

Round 33
Cubes: MGC, Spark M
Goals: Sub 2:35 6x6, Sub 4:00 7x7

6x6:
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-16 
avg of 5: 2:39.71

Time List:
1. 2:35.70 
2. 2:40.02 
3. (2:27.80)
4. (2:47.45) 
5. 2:43.42+ 

(1/3)
Gonna edit 7x7 into this once I do it.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 17, 2020)

End of round 33
6x6:
sub 2:20
Micah - 2:24.97 - 0/3

sub 2:35
Sub1Hour - 2:39.71 - 0/3

sub 2:45
myself - 2:45.83 0/3

7x7
sub 3:15
Micah - 3:20.09 - 0/3

sub 4:00
myself - 4:02.99 - 0/3

Round 34
6X6


Spoiler



1. 3Fw Dw' L F2 Dw 3Uw' 3Rw Uw' 3Rw2 F2 Fw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw2 D F' Rw' U' Lw' R Fw2 Dw R Uw L2 B2 L Rw' D 3Rw2 Fw2 F Dw 3Rw2 D B2 R2 Bw 3Fw' R' L2 Fw R Bw2 Lw L2 3Uw2 D2 3Rw2 U2 Rw' Dw' 3Rw2 B' Uw' 3Rw U F' B' Bw' Rw2 R' Fw' 3Fw F B' Rw2 Uw' R U2 F2 3Fw' Uw2 U L' B U 3Rw B2

2. B' F' U D2 Uw' B U Bw' F' Dw2 D' Rw L2 Fw L Lw2 F2 3Rw2 D2 Fw Rw2 3Uw' Uw' Fw R2 D2 F L Bw' 3Uw F' Lw2 F Lw2 L Uw2 Lw Uw 3Uw' Fw' 3Rw2 D 3Uw' 3Rw L U' R Rw' 3Fw' D2 L Fw Lw R' Fw' D2 R' 3Uw Lw 3Fw2 3Rw' R D' 3Rw' D' Fw' U' Bw' 3Rw Fw' U Lw2 Rw2 3Fw' D 3Fw Dw' Lw2 L' F

3. Fw2 R' D B2 Uw2 3Fw U2 L Uw2 R Bw2 F2 Fw2 Rw R' Bw' Lw2 F Lw' Bw D2 3Uw' Uw' Bw' U' Uw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Fw' 3Uw' F' L 3Fw2 Fw Bw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw 3Fw' B' 3Uw D' Uw 3Fw2 Bw2 Rw' 3Fw B' Uw' R2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw Dw Uw' Fw' Uw 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw F' Rw2 D Fw B2 R 3Uw2 L R 3Fw' F2 3Uw Lw' 3Uw' L2 B2 U 3Fw' Uw

4. Bw' F Uw 3Fw2 Dw' F2 Dw2 F2 U Fw2 Rw' Dw B2 Fw' U Dw Lw2 L2 Dw Lw2 Fw2 3Rw2 R F2 U' F2 Uw2 3Rw2 Rw' U Rw2 B Dw2 B2 U2 3Uw D Fw' 3Fw' Bw' U2 L' 3Fw' U Dw 3Uw' R2 Fw' F' 3Fw 3Rw Rw' L' Uw2 Dw2 Lw 3Fw' Lw' 3Fw Bw' Dw Fw 3Fw Lw' F' 3Fw2 B Fw2 L2 Dw Lw' 3Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' Fw 3Rw2 B2 R Uw'

5. Bw' Uw2 3Fw2 D' Uw F' B' L Bw F2 3Rw 3Fw2 B2 Dw' Rw D' L' D R2 L2 Dw 3Uw D' 3Fw2 L D' B Uw' Fw2 B Dw2 Fw' Bw' R D2 L U2 B Rw L' F2 3Rw2 R' Rw D2 Uw B2 R L' Bw' 3Uw2 Fw Uw2 L U' 3Rw 3Fw' Lw' D R Lw' Uw Rw2 Dw' R' 3Uw' Lw' F R2 Bw F B2 Lw U' F R' F' L2 3Fw2 Bw'

6. Bw2 B Dw' D 3Fw' Rw 3Uw2 L 3Fw F Bw' Dw' B2 U' Rw B' Dw Uw' Rw L' U' D' 3Fw2 D' 3Uw L B2 Bw 3Uw' D Dw Rw2 3Rw2 D' Lw2 Rw R2 3Rw 3Uw2 U2 Dw' D Lw2 Dw U 3Uw' Bw F' Lw2 3Uw2 Rw R2 Dw Uw' Bw Dw Fw2 Dw' U2 Uw' Bw Dw R2 Uw F2 B2 D B Bw 3Fw2 3Uw R' 3Fw' Lw U2 B' Fw2 Rw Fw2 3Fw

7. Fw Rw' Bw2 Dw' R2 B Fw2 Dw 3Rw2 U2 3Fw' D2 Dw' 3Uw' U' 3Rw' U 3Uw2 Fw2 F Rw2 3Fw' Fw2 B Uw 3Fw2 Lw2 F' 3Fw2 Uw' Bw Uw B' Lw2 R2 3Fw 3Rw' F' 3Rw2 R F 3Fw2 Lw' Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 3Fw' Bw2 D' B' Rw2 3Rw2 Lw' L' Uw2 3Uw' B L2 U' Uw' Rw2 L Uw2 L2 3Rw 3Fw2 U R' 3Uw Fw' Rw' Bw' R' Fw' F2 R' Fw' Uw2

8. R Dw2 Rw2 Uw' R U F' Rw2 Bw' R2 3Uw' Bw' Lw L' Fw2 3Uw' R2 Rw' 3Fw' Lw' Rw' 3Fw Fw' Dw Bw Fw2 3Uw2 B2 F2 3Uw' D' Bw L Fw Lw' 3Uw' Fw F2 R2 3Uw U2 3Fw D2 L' F' 3Rw' B 3Rw D Fw2 F 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw2 3Uw Bw2 Rw B' Bw2 3Uw' B2 Dw' F' Fw R D Fw Lw B' Fw' Uw Bw' R F' 3Fw Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Lw2

9. R Dw' Uw Fw Uw2 Dw2 L2 Lw2 Bw' 3Rw Bw' Lw D2 L2 B 3Uw Fw' L Bw2 R' 3Uw' Bw2 Dw' Lw2 R' L' Fw2 B 3Rw' D2 L' 3Fw F Uw L' B' Lw 3Uw' F2 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw F2 Bw D' Bw' Rw' 3Uw Lw' U 3Uw R Rw Lw2 U 3Fw Rw2 U 3Uw' R2 3Rw2 U2 3Fw2 U2 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw Fw' 3Rw L Uw2 Lw2 F2 Dw2 D' 3Fw2 Dw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Bw'

10. Lw2 Bw' Dw L2 Lw2 3Rw2 Fw2 D2 Bw2 Rw2 U 3Rw2 Lw2 D2 3Rw B2 Dw 3Fw2 Lw2 Fw 3Rw' Uw2 F Fw' L Bw D2 R' 3Uw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Rw' U' Uw2 B' Dw' 3Fw2 Dw Uw R2 F Rw Uw Dw2 Bw' L' Lw2 B' Uw2 F2 Lw Rw' Bw Fw U' L' Uw Bw' U B F2 Lw R Rw2 Fw' U' Rw 3Fw U2 D 3Rw2 3Fw2 R' Lw' Bw2 B 3Uw2 Fw B L2

11. Uw 3Fw' L Lw Dw2 F' R' Rw' F Rw2 U2 L Lw2 F' Uw Bw Fw' Lw' Uw Lw U2 F' Fw2 3Rw Dw 3Fw2 Dw Fw 3Rw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Rw D' U F' L2 3Uw2 Bw R2 Fw 3Rw L' Bw Dw2 3Uw Fw2 Uw Dw2 B' Fw' Dw' B2 Fw' L R' U' R' Lw 3Rw' U2 3Uw2 Bw F 3Fw Rw Dw' L' F' R2 U2 R 3Fw2 B Fw' Dw 3Rw' Dw' D' F' Dw2

12. U Fw' U' Dw2 Fw2 B Dw' B D U' 3Uw' Fw' F' U' 3Fw B R Dw2 L2 3Fw U' D' 3Uw2 L Rw2 B' Rw2 L2 Lw2 B 3Uw2 Rw' D R D F2 B2 Bw2 Uw2 3Fw' Dw Bw2 Lw' D Rw2 Uw' 3Fw' D' R2 Fw2 L2 F 3Rw' Lw B2 R' 3Rw2 Fw' F2 B Rw2 3Rw2 R2 3Fw2 Rw 3Uw F Uw' F' Rw2 D' Lw F' Rw' Lw2 3Uw L2 Rw' Fw Dw



7x7:


Spoiler



1. 3Dw' Bw2 Fw2 U2 F' Rw' 3Rw 3Fw2 Bw 3Dw2 3Uw2 3Fw U R2 D' B Lw2 U' 3Fw' Rw R2 3Fw2 Fw' Uw' Bw F' Dw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Dw Fw' D Fw' Rw' D' Uw2 Rw' U' R2 D2 3Rw2 Lw 3Dw' R' 3Fw2 Bw' 3Rw' F Fw2 R' F 3Dw D Uw Lw' 3Bw2 3Uw Dw R2 3Bw' Bw2 3Uw Rw D2 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Dw2 F 3Dw' F2 3Rw' 3Bw Bw' 3Dw' 3Rw' R2 3Uw2 Lw2 3Bw D' 3Lw' Lw2 3Fw' 3Dw' L' U2 3Bw' 3Dw Bw' R2 Fw' D 3Rw2 D' 3Lw' Rw D' F2 D R2

2. 3Lw2 Fw2 Dw R F2 Fw Dw' B' 3Dw2 Dw 3Bw 3Dw R' 3Dw 3Rw2 D2 Uw' 3Bw2 Fw Lw D' Rw 3Rw2 B Fw' 3Dw2 Lw' Dw' 3Rw B' 3Uw 3Lw 3Dw2 D2 Rw' F2 Fw' 3Dw2 L' Bw2 B' Uw Bw 3Bw2 D2 R2 3Rw2 D 3Rw F' R' Uw 3Dw2 3Uw2 F' 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw' Fw' Rw' 3Uw2 F Uw 3Uw 3Lw2 F' 3Fw' 3Rw Lw' R F2 B2 R 3Dw 3Rw' 3Uw2 F Bw 3Uw Fw' 3Bw 3Fw 3Dw 3Uw' Dw' U' Rw2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Uw2 3Dw2 U2 Lw Bw Dw2 Rw Uw2 3Fw' 3Rw' Fw'

3. L' Bw' L B' Fw' D2 3Rw Uw2 Bw 3Rw2 Uw' R' B2 Dw F2 D' R2 Lw' 3Fw Rw L' Uw R2 3Lw2 B' 3Uw2 3Fw 3Dw 3Fw B 3Lw R Uw R Fw' Rw2 Uw 3Bw 3Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw' F2 3Fw R Fw2 U 3Uw2 Uw' Rw Uw 3Uw2 Fw2 Lw L 3Dw 3Lw' U2 3Bw 3Dw' Bw2 Fw 3Lw 3Rw B' 3Rw B Dw' F 3Bw' U' Rw B' Dw2 Bw2 F R2 3Bw' Bw' D2 3Uw F Uw D2 3Rw Uw' Dw R' F 3Lw2 Rw' 3Uw' L2 B 3Bw2 3Dw2 Lw 3Bw' D' Bw2

4. Uw' Dw' R Uw2 3Fw2 Bw' 3Lw' Fw2 D' Dw2 B' Lw2 U2 3Rw R 3Lw2 3Bw' U2 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Dw U Rw 3Dw Dw' L' B2 Fw Dw2 Fw2 3Bw 3Dw Dw2 D R2 U 3Dw 3Uw L' 3Bw F 3Uw 3Fw F' L 3Uw Fw2 R2 Dw2 D 3Fw2 B' Bw2 3Uw 3Dw Lw B2 3Bw' U2 F 3Dw2 L2 3Dw' B' F D2 U 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw B' F2 3Dw' Rw L' 3Dw2 R2 3Bw Lw2 L' Uw' L2 3Dw' 3Bw' U' 3Dw 3Uw' F U2 Lw' Rw2 3Uw' Fw' Lw B U' F 3Uw2 Rw2 3Dw

5. Bw' B' Fw' Lw' 3Uw' 3Rw' L' 3Dw' D L2 3Lw D' Rw 3Fw2 Fw D' Rw2 3Bw2 3Uw 3Rw' F Lw2 3Uw' B2 3Fw 3Lw B2 Dw' Fw' 3Lw2 L' 3Uw' Rw2 3Fw2 3Bw U 3Rw' F Lw Rw' B Uw2 D2 3Uw2 3Rw Dw 3Rw Lw2 Rw' Dw' B' L2 F' 3Bw' Rw' U' D 3Bw R2 D Bw' L2 R2 3Rw' 3Lw' F 3Uw' 3Fw Fw Lw' D2 F' Lw' Bw' Fw' D' Fw R2 Rw2 3Lw2 F Fw 3Lw Dw2 Lw2 3Uw L 3Bw 3Lw 3Uw' F 3Lw' 3Bw R2 3Uw 3Lw2 R' D2 3Fw2 F

6. 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Lw2 F' 3Bw2 Uw2 Bw Fw2 Uw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Dw' Fw2 3Rw2 F Fw2 Uw' 3Uw2 3Dw D Lw 3Dw Uw' Rw' Uw 3Lw' Uw F2 3Lw2 B 3Lw' B' U2 Lw 3Bw2 Lw' F2 R2 B2 3Fw 3Uw' U' R' Uw L' 3Uw2 Fw' Lw' 3Uw2 F2 D' 3Dw' R2 Uw2 3Uw2 U' 3Rw Fw' 3Rw2 R' 3Uw2 Dw2 U Rw U2 Lw F2 Bw2 3Uw2 F2 Dw2 D2 Bw2 Lw2 3Dw2 F' 3Lw' 3Uw' Rw 3Lw L 3Uw' 3Fw B L2 D' Lw' 3Rw 3Bw' Fw2 Lw' U R Fw2 3Fw' 3Bw' D2 3Uw2 L2 Dw

7. Uw' B2 3Dw R 3Dw 3Bw' L Bw Fw' Rw F2 3Lw2 Uw R' L U Dw 3Lw2 Uw 3Rw' Bw 3Lw' B Dw Bw Rw 3Rw 3Uw2 3Bw2 D 3Uw2 Bw' U R2 L2 B2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Bw' 3Dw B Rw' Lw' Bw2 F' Fw U Bw Uw' L' U2 Lw' L2 3Fw' B2 F' Fw2 Rw Lw D2 3Fw' B 3Bw D' Uw' 3Uw' L Bw U' Uw' Lw2 3Fw' 3Bw2 B L2 U Dw2 Fw' L' 3Fw' Fw' B Bw' 3Lw Dw Rw2 Bw U2 Bw D' 3Bw' Bw' 3Lw' Uw' 3Bw 3Lw Bw' 3Lw Uw2

8. 3Uw U2 R' 3Dw Lw' 3Lw 3Fw2 Lw' F 3Dw D2 L' 3Lw2 3Uw2 Lw 3Rw2 Bw' L2 D Dw' 3Dw B2 Dw' 3Uw2 Fw 3Bw R2 Uw2 F' 3Dw D' Fw' D 3Dw' Dw2 F 3Lw2 Bw2 3Uw' Fw 3Bw2 B U' L2 D' 3Bw D' U2 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw' D' 3Uw 3Bw2 Lw R2 L2 U' Uw' D Lw D' R Uw 3Fw2 D' 3Lw2 3Uw F2 Lw' 3Rw' D2 3Lw' Bw' Dw L2 3Rw2 Fw' Rw Uw2 3Fw2 B Uw' Fw2 3Lw2 U B 3Lw F2 3Dw' Lw Fw 3Bw 3Lw' Fw2 3Uw' Fw2 3Bw' B' 3Dw2

9. Rw2 U Rw2 D Dw' L' Fw' Rw Dw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 Dw' L2 D' L B2 3Fw' D 3Fw' U Fw 3Bw2 Bw2 3Dw' F2 B' 3Rw' 3Lw 3Dw 3Uw' L R' Uw' Rw U' Dw' B Bw2 Fw 3Lw2 D' Dw' Lw' 3Fw' Bw2 Uw2 3Uw' F2 Rw 3Bw' L 3Dw2 3Uw2 L2 Rw' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Dw R' Fw' 3Fw' Bw' 3Dw' U2 3Rw F' 3Dw' Rw2 B' R2 U2 F2 Fw Lw 3Uw' 3Lw 3Uw' L' B R' 3Fw' D U Bw' Fw' Lw2 3Fw 3Uw 3Rw' F' Fw U Uw 3Fw2 Uw2 Rw Lw 3Uw U'

10. 3Bw2 U' 3Rw R U 3Uw2 3Dw' Lw Rw D2 U' F' D2 3Rw Rw' L2 Lw' U' 3Rw 3Lw 3Uw' D Lw' Fw2 3Bw U L2 3Dw 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Rw' Bw 3Lw' Lw 3Fw' L2 B 3Fw R2 B2 3Bw R Rw' Uw' Lw2 Fw Bw2 3Dw' Rw2 R B F Rw Lw2 L Bw2 3Uw2 R2 F 3Dw 3Fw' Bw' 3Bw2 D2 U2 3Uw2 B2 3Uw' Fw Uw2 D' 3Uw 3Bw2 Bw B 3Uw2 3Fw Dw2 3Dw' 3Fw' L' F' D Bw D 3Lw' Rw' 3Dw Lw' R' 3Dw' B' 3Dw2 B F' 3Rw' 3Uw2 L2 3Fw'

11. Uw 3Uw2 Fw' L Rw' F' 3Bw Rw' Lw 3Uw2 Rw Fw 3Lw 3Uw2 3Dw Uw' 3Lw2 B 3Fw' Fw Bw 3Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw 3Uw B Bw2 3Bw' L2 F2 Uw' Bw2 L2 3Fw Rw Bw' Uw 3Bw 3Dw2 Bw' 3Lw2 Uw2 Dw' B' U' Lw' 3Rw2 3Fw' B' U 3Lw2 R Bw2 Fw2 D' Lw2 3Lw Rw' D2 3Uw 3Fw F2 L' D2 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Fw D2 3Fw2 D2 L D' 3Rw B Fw2 Uw R2 3Bw U' Uw 3Lw2 B2 3Dw2 3Rw Fw Bw2 U2 B Fw' Bw 3Fw2 R 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Bw 3Dw' B2 3Uw 3Fw

12. Fw Uw' L2 Dw 3Dw2 3Lw' Bw D' Bw2 3Dw' R F Dw' 3Uw' R' U2 Rw2 3Fw2 R 3Rw 3Lw' F Dw Fw' Uw' Fw U2 3Bw' 3Fw 3Uw L' 3Rw' 3Bw2 R 3Dw' Rw B Fw2 3Uw 3Dw 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Lw' Uw2 R2 L' 3Fw' Dw' 3Rw2 Rw2 F' L' 3Rw' Dw' L' 3Dw' 3Bw' L2 3Lw' Fw Dw' 3Dw' F2 R D' U' F 3Dw' L2 Bw Uw' B' 3Rw' Lw2 3Lw2 U2 Rw Dw 3Rw Rw' Bw Fw2 U' 3Fw 3Rw U' Lw2 3Fw' R2 3Uw2 Bw' 3Lw 3Bw' B' U' Fw2 3Rw' 3Bw' Rw Bw2



good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 18, 2020)

R34 6x6 sub 2:45 (Hoya, Shadow M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-18
avg of 12: *2:49.159*

Time List:
2:30.074, 3:00.097, 2:45.433, 2:51.041, 2:41.464, 3:10.358+, 2:57.258, (2:28.413), 2:45.048, 2:48.430, 2:42.382, (DNF(2:55.176))

Stupid DNF, stupid counting 3.

7x7, sub 4:00 (Hoya, Spark M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-23
avg of 12: *4:03.547*

Time List:
4:04.249, (4:27.180), 3:54.636, 4:07.968, 3:58.712, (3:47.144), 3:54.503, 4:10.178+, 3:55.028, 4:16.929, 4:08.148, 4:05.116

meh


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

Round 34 6x6
Goal: Sub 2:35
Cube: MGC
Method: Redux
avg of 5: 2:39.83

Time List:
1. (2:47.45) 
2. 2:43.42+ 
3. 2:41.58 
4. 2:34.48 
5. (2:26.74) 
This is not an epic gamer moment, that's for sure
0/3


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 19, 2020)

6x6:
Goal: Sub 2:20
Method: Reduction
Cube: X Man Shadow M (hopefully will get an MGC in a couple weeks)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-18
avg of 5: 2:24.347

Time List:
46. 2:40.110 Messed up too many times
47. 2:22.201 
48. 2:14.636 
49. 2:31.718 Messed up centers and got Triple parity just when I needed it
50. 2:19.121


----------



## One Wheel (May 24, 2020)

Round 34
To sub-4:15
Ao12: 3:58.11

1. (3:25.44)
2. 3:59.49
3. 3:34.83
4. 4:06.24
5. 4:01.99
6. 3:51.92
7. 3:29.26
8. (5:33.28)
9. 3:48.90
10. 3:41.02
11. 4:00.28
12. 5:07.16

Both of the sup-5:00 solves I got phone calls. The first one was the neighbor saying the fence was broken, on the way to fix it I slipped and either broke or badly sprained my ankle. Most painful Ao12 I've ever done.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 24, 2020)

End of round 34

6x6
sub 4:15
One wheel - 3:58.11 - 3/3!

sub 2:45
Me - 2:49.159 - 0/3

sub 2:35
S1H - 2:39.13 - 0/3

sub 2:20
Micah - 2:24.347 - 0/3

7x7
sub 4:00
Me - 4:03.547 - 0/3

Round 35
6x6


Spoiler



1. F R' F' D2 B' Uw' 3Uw2 3Fw 3Uw Dw B R Uw Bw2 Fw2 D Bw2 B2 F Dw2 D2 Fw D2 Dw2 Bw L2 3Rw 3Uw' Rw' R Bw R' 3Uw2 Dw2 B Dw' Uw2 B F2 3Fw2 R L F' 3Uw' B2 L2 3Uw Fw' D 3Fw' Dw L' Bw2 Fw D B U' Fw2 3Rw' U D 3Fw Lw F' Dw' U' Rw L Dw F' Fw2 B Rw' U' R 3Rw' Fw2 L' Bw2 3Fw'

2. Lw B 3Rw2 Bw Lw Uw 3Fw2 Lw B 3Uw' Fw2 Bw2 F 3Uw F' Rw Dw' B2 Rw2 B2 Dw 3Rw2 Rw2 Fw D2 F' Fw2 Rw D Lw L 3Uw' Lw Fw2 U2 Uw2 B2 Lw2 Rw2 L2 Fw' Dw2 U D2 3Uw 3Rw L2 Uw Fw B' F D Bw Lw' 3Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Fw' Dw' Rw 3Uw' R2 Lw2 3Rw' L' Uw D' 3Uw2 Bw' Fw Rw' 3Fw U Rw D Dw B R' 3Fw' B

3. R2 B' Dw2 3Rw Rw L Dw' F2 Bw2 3Rw 3Fw R Uw Rw2 3Rw2 F2 Fw Rw' Lw2 L2 R2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Lw' Fw' D' Dw U2 Uw' L' Dw' Bw2 F U2 B2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 L2 Fw2 L Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 B' 3Rw2 Fw U Lw2 F U2 Fw B' U' D B U2 B2 Dw F' Bw' Rw2 D 3Rw2 Rw' L 3Fw B Lw' R Uw2 U2 Dw2 D2 B' Uw2

4. Rw B' 3Rw' Rw2 Lw L 3Fw 3Rw2 D Lw' F2 D Lw2 F2 Uw2 Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw F R Fw U2 Bw2 Uw2 D Bw' B' Dw2 Bw L' F2 3Rw Fw B 3Uw2 R2 L Uw Lw' 3Uw2 F U' Bw2 3Fw U2 Bw' F2 3Rw' Dw 3Uw F2 Bw' Fw' D Fw F2 3Fw' Dw' U2 Rw Dw' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Uw2 B2 R' F2 3Rw F Dw' 3Rw2 B' Rw' F D' Uw2 Bw2 3Fw R2 3Rw

5. D U2 Rw B Fw 3Fw Lw2 F B' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Bw' 3Fw R 3Rw2 F2 D2 Lw R2 D2 Rw2 Fw' D U' Lw Dw B' 3Fw' D' Dw R' D' Bw2 B Fw2 D' Dw U Bw2 3Fw Dw' F' 3Fw Rw' Lw' 3Fw2 Fw2 D' Uw' B Fw U2 L' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Rw L' Rw2 D' U2 3Uw2 Lw' R 3Uw' Fw2 U' Lw2 Uw' Rw' Bw2 Fw2 B' Lw Rw Fw2 D' Dw 3Uw 3Rw2 Bw2

6. Fw2 Dw Uw' F2 R' F2 3Fw Rw2 Fw Dw Bw D 3Fw' Bw' F' L2 R' 3Uw2 Rw Fw' 3Rw Bw' F' Dw2 L' Dw' L' Lw 3Fw' Fw L' 3Uw2 B U' Bw' F2 B' 3Uw 3Fw2 U' R' Uw2 D2 Dw' Lw2 B R U2 D2 Bw Dw' L' F 3Rw2 Fw' L R' F' Rw2 B' L B' Fw' 3Uw2 L' Dw' Rw B2 Rw2 F2 3Fw Rw2 R 3Rw' U2 Bw2 Lw Dw Lw' Bw

7. D L' Lw2 Dw' F2 R 3Fw 3Rw' R' Fw' D' L 3Fw' B' D' Lw 3Rw F2 Uw2 D2 U2 3Uw' 3Rw F Bw L2 Lw2 Bw2 F2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw L' 3Fw2 R L2 3Rw Bw D2 R2 Lw Fw' 3Rw' U2 Rw2 3Rw' D Rw2 Uw' R' Fw F' Dw B 3Uw Dw' Uw' R 3Rw Bw Lw2 F2 D' 3Uw Dw R' U2 3Rw U F' Lw2 F 3Rw' D2 B 3Uw' D2 Rw2 L2 Lw'

8. 3Rw2 F 3Uw Bw' Lw 3Rw' F Rw' Bw2 Dw' Uw' Rw' F2 3Rw2 L' U2 R Bw' 3Uw Fw2 D' B Dw 3Uw' U2 F' Dw' U Fw F L' B2 3Rw' F 3Rw' R2 Uw B L2 B' Rw' 3Fw' Fw Bw2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Fw' R' 3Fw' Dw 3Fw D' 3Rw 3Uw F' 3Rw' 3Uw Rw R L2 Bw2 3Fw2 L2 R Dw2 Fw L' 3Rw2 D Uw' Lw2 Rw' U F' Bw' Uw' U B' L2 R2

9. F2 3Rw2 R 3Uw B2 Bw2 3Fw 3Uw Fw 3Fw' U' R Dw 3Fw2 F' D' Uw' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw' U' Uw2 L2 Lw R Uw R2 Uw2 F 3Uw2 U2 F 3Fw2 B' L2 F2 3Fw' Lw' U Bw' 3Uw B Uw' Lw Fw F2 Uw Rw' F' 3Rw B' R' Lw' 3Fw B Dw2 Lw L2 3Rw2 D' 3Rw2 Uw' 3Fw Bw2 Rw2 B' 3Fw F Lw' Rw2 3Rw2 D' L' Rw2 3Uw' D2 Dw2 Uw' Bw F'

10. F' Lw2 3Fw2 B2 F2 Dw2 U' Bw2 3Rw' R' F2 Fw' 3Rw D2 3Rw2 U' R' Lw' B2 R B' D' Bw2 B Fw' Lw2 3Fw 3Uw2 B' 3Uw R2 3Rw2 Fw2 D2 U R2 3Rw Fw R Rw Dw Fw2 U Fw' D' U' Uw2 3Fw' B2 Lw' L' B' Bw Lw L2 3Uw' R' Bw2 D' L' Uw Lw' U' D B2 Dw Rw2 B D' 3Rw Lw2 U D' Rw2 3Rw 3Fw 3Rw Uw L2 R

11. Lw' B R2 3Fw2 3Uw' Lw2 Uw' Bw2 Rw' 3Uw Lw2 U' Uw' 3Fw2 L' Fw' L2 D2 Rw F2 Lw2 Uw2 B' U D2 Fw 3Rw' R L2 Lw Fw Uw Lw U2 Dw2 3Rw Lw U2 Lw' Uw 3Rw Uw' 3Uw' D2 U' Dw' L2 F' 3Uw' F L Bw' Fw2 B' 3Uw' 3Fw' F2 L2 F2 Fw2 Rw' F' Dw2 Bw' Lw' 3Fw Uw' Lw2 F' B U R2 U' 3Uw2 R2 D2 Uw 3Rw2 Fw' B2

12. 3Uw' Uw2 Bw2 D2 R2 3Fw2 Lw2 D2 L2 D Dw Bw R Uw2 Bw' U2 Bw Uw Fw' Uw Rw Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw L Lw' Dw2 Lw' Dw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw F' R B' Rw2 3Rw2 D2 3Uw Dw F' U2 3Rw' Dw2 R2 3Fw' L Fw' Bw' B2 F' Rw B' Rw2 3Rw Uw' Dw2 Lw Fw' B2 Uw2 Bw' 3Rw' L2 Bw Lw' 3Uw' U 3Fw2 Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Rw' U2 B F2 D' R 3Rw Fw'


7x7


Spoiler



1. 3Uw2 B 3Fw2 3Lw2 Uw' 3Uw Lw' 3Dw U' 3Uw Dw 3Rw' 3Uw2 Bw U Lw' 3Dw2 U' 3Bw2 U Bw 3Bw' L D2 3Rw2 Rw2 R' 3Uw' 3Dw' Rw2 L2 3Bw' B' 3Fw L' Fw2 Bw F 3Fw2 D U Dw 3Bw' Dw' U2 F2 B2 Lw2 3Lw Fw' U2 Dw' 3Dw' Fw D U2 Rw' 3Lw 3Dw' 3Fw2 L 3Fw D2 B2 Rw' 3Rw 3Bw' D' Rw' R' 3Lw' Uw2 Dw' L' R' Lw' Dw 3Dw R U2 B' R2 3Bw L' 3Uw2 Dw' F' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Lw' Uw' 3Uw' Fw' Uw 3Lw2 Bw' Rw Lw2 Bw' Rw2

2. L Rw D' 3Dw 3Rw' Uw Bw2 3Bw2 3Fw L' Bw 3Bw L 3Dw Rw 3Uw2 3Dw' Uw' 3Bw' L2 B2 Dw2 R2 B Uw 3Rw Fw2 R' Dw F 3Rw2 3Fw L B2 D2 B' Fw' Rw2 F D F Dw' 3Rw2 D2 R Dw 3Fw' Bw2 3Dw2 F' 3Bw D' R' 3Bw L2 U' 3Dw' 3Uw2 Fw' Rw 3Bw' R' Fw Lw2 3Rw Bw 3Rw' Bw Fw2 Rw 3Fw Fw L' Uw2 3Lw' L 3Bw' Fw L2 3Uw' 3Lw' Bw' Fw 3Dw2 L2 3Bw' U 3Bw F 3Lw2 Uw2 Dw' B Dw' B' Rw' F L' 3Lw2 Lw

3. 3Uw Uw' U 3Rw Dw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw2 R' Rw Lw2 Fw' U2 3Bw' Rw 3Dw2 Uw U' Rw U Rw' Fw 3Lw U' 3Uw2 3Bw' Rw U Rw' L Bw2 3Fw U' Lw' 3Rw 3Uw2 D' 3Bw2 L2 U' Rw R2 3Bw U2 D Bw' U' 3Lw 3Uw2 F U Lw 3Dw2 U2 R' Fw Bw2 3Dw2 Bw' 3Fw Dw R2 3Dw2 B' Lw2 Uw2 Bw Lw' D' Rw2 3Fw 3Uw L Bw Lw' D F2 B2 Rw 3Bw' Fw' F D2 Uw' B2 Lw Rw' 3Bw2 L2 Rw Dw F2 3Bw2 3Fw' Fw Dw 3Fw U 3Uw Lw

4. Uw' R D' L2 3Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 3Dw' B2 3Lw2 3Bw2 U' 3Dw2 Rw' R2 Lw 3Lw' 3Bw' L' Uw' 3Lw2 L Dw2 L 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 F' L 3Rw' D Rw D2 Bw2 L' 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Fw' 3Lw' Lw' L2 Uw L Rw' 3Dw2 Lw' Rw2 3Lw' 3Dw2 Dw D 3Rw 3Uw2 U' 3Bw Lw 3Lw Bw' R' Bw2 B 3Uw' 3Lw' L2 R' Dw 3Fw Uw L2 Fw' Bw' D Uw' Bw D2 F Rw2 Uw' U2 3Fw2 3Uw D2 Rw2 L Fw R2 L 3Lw' Bw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 B' Dw R2 3Lw' Bw' 3Uw' Lw'

5. R2 3Dw Fw' Uw L2 U2 3Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D 3Rw2 Dw' L2 D2 Dw2 F' 3Bw 3Lw Rw2 3Bw 3Rw' D' F Fw L2 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Lw' D' Dw 3Bw2 Uw' R2 Bw2 3Uw2 R' Uw' R' Dw2 3Fw F 3Bw U' D 3Rw2 3Bw B' 3Rw2 Uw2 Rw' 3Fw' F' Bw' L2 3Lw Fw' 3Rw Dw' B' Bw2 3Uw' Bw2 3Bw L2 Rw Lw2 B Dw' 3Rw' L 3Fw R B 3Fw2 3Uw2 Dw2 B2 F' Lw2 Bw' 3Fw 3Dw2 Lw D2 3Lw2 Fw 3Fw D' F2 U 3Rw2 Rw2 Dw 3Lw2 Fw 3Bw2 3Rw2 R' L'

6. R 3Bw 3Uw2 R Lw Rw' L D' 3Bw 3Dw2 D B2 Uw' R2 3Lw2 Fw Rw' L' 3Lw Bw 3Dw R2 3Uw2 Bw2 Uw' 3Dw2 B U' 3Bw D2 3Dw Dw2 R 3Lw 3Uw D2 F 3Lw B' Lw' 3Fw Bw' 3Rw' 3Dw' Bw2 Fw' Rw' 3Lw' 3Dw' L 3Uw2 U Lw Uw' Lw 3Uw 3Bw2 U2 3Fw2 3Lw' D 3Rw' U' D' 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw 3Lw D' 3Dw2 B Rw2 Lw' 3Lw 3Dw' B 3Bw Dw' 3Uw L' 3Fw' 3Dw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Dw D2 U 3Uw' 3Bw Dw U 3Bw2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Lw2 Uw' 3Rw Rw' B F'

7. Rw Fw2 R2 U2 R2 D2 3Lw 3Dw F L2 3Lw2 3Rw Rw 3Uw2 U' Dw D Fw' Uw Fw2 Lw' 3Lw' 3Fw 3Lw Bw U Dw Fw2 3Uw R2 3Rw 3Uw' F' 3Bw' Dw Fw2 3Rw Uw 3Bw2 Rw2 3Bw 3Uw 3Bw U2 3Uw2 D L' 3Uw' Uw' Bw U2 D' Bw' R' Dw Bw2 L' Dw2 3Rw2 Lw F2 Dw Fw' F' Rw' 3Rw F Lw2 B' 3Lw' Uw' Rw 3Uw' Dw2 3Lw' Rw 3Uw2 B' 3Fw2 L' Uw2 3Dw F Uw' Fw' Dw' R2 D2 3Fw' B' 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Uw 3Fw2 L 3Dw2 D 3Lw

8. F Bw2 Rw Bw2 F' L 3Lw2 Lw R' 3Rw2 3Uw' U' D Bw' Dw2 Lw' 3Bw' 3Rw' Bw2 3Lw2 Lw2 3Bw L2 3Lw U2 3Uw L2 Bw F Uw2 3Uw 3Rw2 F2 3Rw2 3Fw' L Fw Dw 3Lw B2 3Lw2 U 3Dw' 3Lw2 Uw' D2 3Rw' 3Uw' Fw' L' U' B' Uw2 Bw' R2 Bw2 Uw' 3Dw Dw 3Fw2 B' R' Lw2 3Rw2 B 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Rw' U' Fw2 3Dw2 Dw F D 3Rw 3Bw' 3Fw Uw2 3Uw Dw D' Rw' Fw' F' 3Dw Lw' Rw2 3Lw' Bw Rw2 3Lw' Dw Uw' L Uw' 3Fw' Dw 3Lw2 Rw2

9. 3Fw' Lw' L' Dw2 L' Rw 3Uw' 3Bw2 Bw D2 Fw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Dw Uw2 3Lw D 3Uw Dw R' Bw' D 3Rw2 Fw Bw 3Fw U Fw L Dw' 3Uw' Fw' Rw U' 3Lw2 D2 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 Lw 3Fw' Lw2 B' 3Fw2 Lw2 L' 3Rw Fw' Dw B' R' Bw2 Uw 3Uw' F2 D2 3Fw' U2 Lw2 B2 3Lw' 3Dw Uw U Lw' Uw 3Lw' Dw' 3Fw2 3Lw R' L' Rw2 Uw' Bw 3Bw2 B2 Dw U2 3Bw Dw' 3Fw Dw2 3Bw2 3Uw B' R2 D U 3Rw2 Fw R2 F 3Lw' U2 L 3Uw 3Bw2

10. Rw' Bw2 R2 L2 F' 3Bw Lw 3Dw2 B2 D2 Fw2 F' 3Rw' D' Rw2 D' 3Rw Dw' 3Uw Fw U F2 Lw R' 3Fw' Rw2 L' R2 Bw2 Uw' D 3Uw' Fw2 Dw F2 3Rw Lw D2 Bw' D2 Rw Lw2 3Rw' 3Lw2 B 3Lw L' 3Bw' L2 U2 3Uw2 L Fw' B Dw2 Fw Lw' 3Uw' Rw' L2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Dw D Lw2 3Uw 3Bw2 F Fw' Bw R 3Bw' R 3Bw' R Rw' Dw' Rw R Fw 3Dw2 B D U' B2 3Bw' Bw 3Dw' Lw' Fw 3Bw2 Uw R2 Bw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 Rw2 Lw 3Lw2

11. D2 Bw' Dw' Fw2 U Fw' 3Dw' Lw' B' U' L' 3Rw B2 Lw2 Uw B2 D2 3Bw' Lw2 Fw Rw U2 Fw2 Dw2 3Uw' R' 3Lw 3Rw' F2 3Bw2 Bw2 3Rw2 Rw2 3Bw 3Dw' B Dw' 3Bw' 3Uw Lw' 3Fw2 D F2 Uw F2 Fw' 3Fw Rw2 U 3Uw2 3Bw Bw D R 3Dw F' 3Uw' U' 3Dw2 3Fw' Dw2 3Uw' 3Fw2 Rw' Lw2 Dw 3Dw' F' L' R' 3Rw Bw2 F Rw2 L 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Dw2 3Lw' R' B2 F2 Fw 3Fw2 U R' 3Rw 3Uw2 3Bw2 Dw2 Lw Bw2 L Rw Uw' Bw' F 3Dw' 3Fw'

12. L' 3Bw Uw L R2 B' D 3Uw Rw Fw2 B 3Fw' L' R2 3Fw' U2 3Rw2 Rw 3Lw F2 Dw 3Dw R2 Rw 3Rw' Bw' B' Lw2 U' Rw' R2 Fw' F D' Lw' B U' Bw' R' Bw' R2 F 3Bw2 D Uw' U' B2 R D 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Fw' 3Dw D R2 3Rw' Uw2 3Dw' Bw' 3Rw' D R' 3Fw U 3Bw2 L' Bw2 B' F' U 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Lw2 Fw U' 3Uw' 3Lw' Rw2 3Rw' Lw2 3Dw2 Fw Lw' L 3Dw' 3Uw' L 3Bw2 B U' Dw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 3Bw2 Lw' D 3Dw' 3Bw2 L' R



Good luck!


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 24, 2020)

6x6
Goal: Sub 2:20 (1/3)
Method: Reduction
Cube: X-Man Shadow M (getting an MGC 6x6 soon)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-24
avg of 5: 2:06.714

Time List:
46. 2:06.949 
47. 2:17.148 
48. 2:03.870 
49. 2:09.324 
50. 2:03.355 

Smashed my overall pb ao5 by 5 seconds! I can only imagine how good this could have been if I had the MGC 6x6.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 25, 2020)

7x7:
Goal: Sub 3:20
Method: Reduction
Cube: X-Man Spark M

avg of 5: 3:24.120 (0/3)

Time List:
3:22.210
3:14.462 
3:14.162
3:51.209 lol
3:35.688 somehow my centers got messed up during L4E and that cost me.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 27, 2020)

6x6 R35, sub 2:45 (Hoya, Shadow M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-27
avg of 12: *2:49.032*

Time List:
2:48.586, 2:30.678, (3:10.852), 2:37.945, 3:10.166, (2:24.207), 2:50.604, 2:52.573, 2:57.038, 2:49.645, 2:39.571, 2:53.516

the 3rd solve would have been a ~2:35 if i didn't mess up PLL... twice.

7x7 R35, sub 4:00 (Hoya, Spark M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-31
avg of 12: *4:00.718*

Time List:
4:17.099, (3:36.882), 4:19.836, 4:18.831, 3:54.675, 3:41.942, 3:53.804, 3:51.996, 3:49.613, (4:48.179), 3:57.012, 4:02.376

Ahhhhh! 
2nd is PB, 10th was a lock up during edge parity.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 31, 2020)

End of round 35

6x6
sub 2:45
me - 2:49.032 - 0/3

sub 2:20
Micah - 2:06.714 - 1/3

7x7
sub 4:00
me - 4:00.718 - 0/3

sub 3:20
Micah - 3:24.12 - 0/3

Round 36
6X6


Spoiler



1. F' L R2 3Uw2 Fw' R 3Fw2 3Rw' Rw Lw' Bw Dw' R U' Lw' Uw Dw' L D2 B2 F Dw' Uw2 R2 Dw2 F' Rw2 L2 F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw 3Rw' Fw R' Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 D B2 R2 U2 B Bw' Lw Rw 3Fw' 3Uw Rw' Uw R' D 3Fw' Dw' R Bw 3Uw2 3Fw2 B Bw 3Rw Lw' D' R' U' L' Uw 3Rw' L Bw' Dw2 U R' D2 Fw2 R2 3Uw2 Dw' Lw2 R2

2. B2 D 3Fw2 R' B' 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw2 R2 L 3Fw' Uw2 Dw' Bw Rw2 Dw' Lw L' 3Uw' Dw' Fw Dw2 Fw' L Uw2 3Uw2 Dw' 3Fw' Fw Bw2 L' U2 Bw2 3Fw2 Dw' Rw2 3Fw Lw' Uw' R2 D' 3Fw Dw2 Uw L2 3Fw L Bw B' 3Uw 3Rw D' 3Rw' 3Fw' Uw2 D' Bw' Dw' Lw' Bw' U Bw' Uw2 3Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Lw2 3Fw' Lw' D' 3Uw Bw2 3Rw' Dw2 R2 B Fw L2 3Rw D

3. R' Bw' D2 R' Fw' R2 D2 3Uw Fw2 L2 B' Dw U' Uw' 3Rw 3Uw L' Lw' Uw2 3Fw' F' 3Rw' Rw Uw' 3Rw' D' Dw 3Rw' Bw2 3Rw2 Fw' D2 Bw2 R F2 Uw' Dw2 Lw2 Dw 3Rw' Bw R' L2 3Fw' Fw' Uw D' Bw' U F Bw2 U Dw R2 3Fw' Fw2 3Uw' R Dw2 Bw' 3Rw D 3Rw2 Dw2 3Fw B' R D2 R Rw B Bw 3Uw2 L2 Fw' 3Fw2 D2 3Fw' Lw2 B2

4. D2 R2 3Fw2 Dw' Fw Lw2 3Fw F' D 3Fw2 Uw 3Fw2 Fw' 3Rw F Rw' R' Bw R 3Rw Dw2 U' Uw' Lw Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 R' 3Rw 3Uw2 Uw Dw2 D2 Lw 3Rw Dw 3Uw2 U L2 D' B L Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 3Rw2 D2 R2 3Fw' Uw R2 3Rw2 F' Lw2 R Uw U2 D B 3Fw2 3Rw' B2 U Uw F2 3Uw U' Uw D B2 D2 Lw' D B2 Uw2 F Lw' Uw' U R'

5. U2 3Rw' Fw' 3Uw2 R' B2 3Uw' 3Fw' D2 U Rw' Uw Fw Uw 3Fw2 B 3Rw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Bw' Uw L 3Rw2 U' 3Rw Bw Uw2 R' D' U F2 R2 Rw2 U2 B D F' Rw' Bw' 3Uw U2 Rw2 Dw' B2 Uw2 3Rw2 B2 U Rw2 Lw2 F D2 Lw Rw' F2 L' Lw' 3Fw R' 3Uw' F2 3Uw B D U2 Uw Lw D 3Uw2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw' D Uw2 Lw2 F2 U F' L2

6. D' Fw2 Uw2 D U2 L2 Uw' Rw' B U2 3Uw F B L F' L2 Rw' 3Fw' 3Rw U2 3Uw Bw' Lw D2 B2 F D' 3Rw2 Dw' U2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 F Dw Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw Lw' B F L' B L2 Fw' Lw' Bw' 3Fw B Rw' Bw2 Fw B2 3Rw' 3Uw' L' R Dw' 3Uw D2 B D Lw 3Fw Fw Rw2 3Uw2 L' Lw F2 B2 U2 B D2 Uw2 F' 3Fw Fw' Uw'

7. R' D' Dw Lw2 Dw2 Uw' D' B Lw 3Fw D' R' B2 Uw B2 Lw2 Uw' Lw F Fw Uw' L Bw Dw Rw2 B' 3Fw Dw' Bw2 Fw' 3Fw U' 3Fw2 3Uw F Bw' 3Rw2 L' B 3Fw2 Lw D' 3Fw' R2 Bw2 Lw' U2 Bw2 3Uw 3Rw' F' B Bw' Dw' 3Rw' Rw' U Fw2 U F Dw 3Uw' R' 3Rw2 B Uw2 R Rw U2 Bw Rw Lw2 U Dw2 Fw' L Rw2 Lw F R'

8. L' 3Uw 3Fw Rw' F 3Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw' 3Uw' L Uw R Rw2 Fw U Bw2 L D2 F' Fw D2 B' 3Fw F Bw Fw U2 R' F L' 3Uw2 Fw' U2 D2 R' 3Fw2 F Uw2 B F' 3Uw U' Rw2 U' B' U2 Rw 3Fw' R2 Lw' U2 3Fw' Uw L2 Bw B' Uw 3Uw' L 3Rw Dw Rw' D U Dw 3Rw' Uw2 Lw' B' Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 L2 R2 D2 3Uw 3Fw2 L Fw'

9. R Bw Uw' D R U' Rw' Fw' Dw2 3Uw Fw' Lw' Uw Bw' Lw2 Bw2 F R 3Fw Dw Bw U' Uw2 R 3Rw L2 3Uw2 Rw' R L' 3Uw F2 Bw2 3Uw' R F2 Dw' B U2 3Fw 3Rw2 R2 D U' Rw' U2 Bw' Uw 3Fw' B2 Rw' D Fw Uw L2 D' Lw F Fw2 B' U2 Fw 3Uw2 D2 Rw2 R Lw' 3Uw' D2 3Fw 3Uw2 3Rw R' L Uw2 B2 Lw' Fw Dw 3Fw'

10. Uw2 3Fw' Lw2 B2 U2 D Rw Lw2 D F2 L 3Fw B' F2 U B L 3Uw2 R F' L D2 F D2 3Fw L2 Uw2 Rw2 D R' B2 Bw' D2 3Fw2 F2 Uw 3Rw' 3Uw' R' B2 F2 3Fw' Dw U F 3Rw' 3Uw2 B2 Bw R L Uw2 Rw2 3Uw' R Uw' 3Fw D Dw R 3Uw Bw2 B2 Rw' 3Uw D2 R2 B2 Rw2 D R B' F Fw2 L' Dw R2 3Uw' Lw Uw

11. F2 B2 Bw2 D2 Lw 3Fw2 B' L2 3Rw Rw Uw2 Lw' B2 D2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Uw Uw2 Fw Rw2 B Rw2 3Fw R2 3Uw' Dw' D' L' 3Fw R U' Fw2 Bw' R2 U D' 3Uw Rw' B Dw B' Fw2 Dw' Rw D 3Fw' B2 Fw2 3Uw2 B2 Fw' Bw' F2 3Rw' 3Uw' Fw2 Rw' Dw' 3Rw2 U' Bw B 3Fw2 L Uw' 3Rw2 Dw F2 Lw2 U B2 Bw Fw' F2 Lw' U' 3Fw F' B' D'

12. B Dw B 3Rw B' U2 Uw' Bw Lw' L2 U2 R' L2 Fw2 F2 Dw L2 R' Fw U2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Uw2 B' Fw' F2 R' D Lw2 Fw B' Uw2 U L 3Rw' Fw Dw2 Fw2 Dw Bw' F' Dw' D 3Fw Fw Bw D' F Bw B R 3Rw2 F2 3Rw' B F R2 B2 Dw' 3Rw Fw' B2 U2 R' 3Fw' L' Uw' Dw' Lw 3Uw' 3Rw' Dw2 L 3Fw' Dw B2 L' 3Uw' D L2


7X7


Spoiler



1. Fw' R' Dw2 F2 3Bw2 3Dw 3Lw2 Rw' F 3Bw' B' 3Uw2 3Rw2 L2 R' D Uw 3Uw' B2 Dw R' 3Bw R2 Bw' Dw' Bw Rw' F' 3Uw Dw' 3Bw' 3Fw 3Lw' 3Bw2 L' B 3Bw' D2 3Lw' Dw2 3Fw Bw U' Lw2 Fw U L' 3Rw' F 3Dw' 3Fw' Fw2 3Uw' Bw' R' 3Fw2 3Rw' R' Dw' 3Dw 3Lw' Rw2 R' 3Dw' Lw' 3Lw' Rw2 3Rw2 3Dw2 L2 3Bw 3Rw2 B2 Dw2 3Fw' F' Rw' R2 3Bw' L 3Fw Lw U2 Fw 3Lw U' 3Uw2 3Rw' L' Rw2 Uw' F2 Lw Uw L F2 3Uw' Rw' L' 3Bw

2. Uw Dw' B2 3Fw 3Uw2 3Fw Dw2 R' 3Fw R Uw2 3Dw Fw' U' Uw2 Lw2 3Uw' 3Lw2 F Dw Uw F2 3Fw' Dw 3Uw' D2 F2 Rw' Lw' B2 3Rw2 Fw2 Lw' 3Dw Lw 3Uw' 3Fw' D Bw 3Uw2 U' Lw2 3Lw U' F 3Dw' 3Rw Lw' 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Dw D2 R L Fw' D Rw B Dw2 3Uw' Uw2 3Rw 3Uw' F' Dw' 3Uw 3Rw 3Fw R D2 B' Rw2 3Bw Fw2 3Rw U Fw Uw' L 3Fw 3Dw2 Fw' 3Rw' 3Dw' Dw D Uw 3Fw D' 3Lw' Rw' 3Rw D2 Lw' F' R U Lw' Fw' U

3. Rw R 3Bw 3Fw 3Uw2 3Dw2 Uw' F2 3Uw Bw D' B' 3Lw Bw' 3Rw' Uw' 3Bw2 L 3Lw2 Bw 3Uw' Uw 3Bw' Lw 3Bw Dw2 3Lw2 L F2 3Bw2 Lw2 F' 3Rw2 R 3Dw' 3Bw' L2 F2 3Bw' Rw' D' B Bw' U' 3Dw Dw' B F Lw' 3Lw 3Fw Rw2 Uw2 Rw U2 3Lw 3Uw Bw2 R' B Bw' 3Lw' 3Dw' Dw 3Uw2 U Uw' D' F' Fw' 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 U' B2 3Bw D Rw2 B Dw2 D2 3Fw' Rw B' R' F2 Bw R2 Lw B' L' 3Lw' B2 Bw2 Lw2 L 3Rw

4. 3Uw' Bw 3Bw' D 3Lw L R2 F' Uw F' Lw2 Dw' 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Dw' Lw2 Rw2 3Fw 3Bw' Dw2 Lw2 3Dw2 Lw' Dw' D2 3Bw' Dw' Rw U' 3Dw2 L' Bw F' Lw F2 L 3Fw2 Dw' Uw' 3Fw2 3Dw' B' 3Fw 3Lw L B 3Fw Bw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 Lw D F2 3Uw2 F 3Bw 3Dw' 3Bw2 Dw Bw2 Uw' 3Lw Uw Bw' B' 3Bw Lw 3Dw' Dw' Bw U' Bw 3Rw Bw' L2 U L Fw' 3Uw 3Lw' 3Rw2 D2 Uw2 F2 B2 D' Lw Bw' 3Lw Bw 3Rw2 Rw' 3Bw U 3Uw2 L' Dw' D' U F

5. U2 F' 3Fw Rw2 F2 3Fw Rw' 3Bw 3Dw 3Rw' 3Dw Dw U 3Bw2 F Uw2 Lw2 D' 3Rw U 3Lw' Lw' Dw 3Rw' Lw' F' Uw D' Rw2 Bw Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Dw' Rw2 B' Uw2 Lw' Uw 3Lw L' B2 U2 3Fw' 3Dw U 3Rw2 Fw D' 3Bw' B 3Fw2 3Rw L' Rw' 3Uw2 3Dw2 Bw' 3Lw2 3Bw2 Uw D2 Bw2 D' 3Uw2 Fw Bw 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Bw 3Uw' R2 B' 3Bw 3Uw2 D' 3Bw2 F2 D2 Uw' Dw2 3Uw' 3Bw L' 3Dw D 3Bw2 Bw' 3Dw 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Bw U2 R2 3Uw Fw' D' Rw 3Fw' 3Bw'

6. Uw' D2 3Dw Fw U L2 R Dw' B R' Lw2 U2 3Uw D2 Fw' U B 3Dw' Uw2 F2 3Rw2 Fw' U' Fw2 3Fw' Uw' L2 3Rw2 3Bw Dw' U2 3Rw' Fw2 L2 F2 R2 Rw2 3Uw R2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw Rw2 L2 Dw 3Rw2 R Lw Uw2 B L2 U2 3Bw2 3Uw B Dw2 F2 Lw' F 3Bw Fw2 Lw2 3Rw Uw Dw2 Bw D' Uw2 Bw' F2 3Bw' 3Uw' Dw2 Bw2 U' B' F Dw' D' Rw 3Bw2 Bw L2 U2 3Dw2 R' 3Rw Uw2 3Lw Lw2 3Dw' 3Lw U 3Dw2 3Bw' Uw L' 3Uw 3Fw2 F'

7. Lw Rw Uw2 Dw2 Bw' Dw 3Dw2 R Fw2 3Lw' Uw2 3Dw' Bw' 3Lw R2 Uw' Lw' L2 U2 3Rw2 L2 3Fw' Bw 3Lw' 3Rw' D' Bw2 3Dw' U D 3Fw2 Lw 3Uw 3Dw2 Uw' 3Rw2 3Dw' Dw2 Rw' F' L2 D' B Fw2 L2 3Lw2 U Lw2 Fw2 3Bw F2 Rw2 Uw2 F B Lw' R 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Lw' Lw2 Fw' 3Uw 3Dw' Rw2 F2 3Bw2 R 3Lw2 F' 3Uw2 R' Bw 3Bw' 3Uw2 Rw Fw' Dw' Uw2 Fw2 F' 3Lw 3Uw' F Rw B D' Rw' Fw U' 3Lw Bw' 3Lw' 3Bw Bw' 3Fw2 Dw2 D2 3Rw'

8. D Fw2 D Dw' Bw B L 3Rw2 3Lw' Lw2 D2 L' 3Fw Rw' Lw 3Bw' Uw Lw B' Bw2 3Bw' L2 3Fw' R B2 U Bw' R' B2 Fw Dw' 3Lw2 F2 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Fw L' Uw2 Lw U' Fw2 B L2 R Rw2 Lw 3Lw Uw2 Dw2 F2 Uw' 3Dw' 3Uw Lw Rw' 3Fw D Rw Dw2 B 3Fw' Rw Dw2 Fw Lw2 Rw2 Uw 3Bw' U' D Uw R' F2 L' Uw' F' 3Bw2 3Lw2 Bw' D2 3Lw L' 3Uw2 Lw' 3Uw U' F 3Lw B2 3Lw' Lw' 3Uw 3Dw2 Lw L' 3Fw2 B' 3Lw 3Dw2 Lw2

9. R Rw' Dw2 Uw Rw Fw' Lw L 3Uw2 Fw' 3Dw2 Uw' Dw2 B' 3Uw' 3Rw2 D2 3Fw' 3Dw' Lw2 B2 3Bw F Dw Rw R2 B2 3Bw Bw R' Bw L' 3Rw Lw' D2 Fw 3Bw Rw' F2 3Bw Dw' 3Lw2 Rw' Dw2 U' Rw2 L2 R2 3Lw2 Fw2 3Lw Lw2 3Bw2 D2 Dw' 3Rw' D2 F' Dw F Fw2 3Uw' Fw 3Rw Bw' 3Bw L2 3Uw 3Rw' R' 3Bw' Uw' R2 U B' Dw' U F2 L' 3Bw B Rw2 3Lw' U L 3Bw2 Rw2 3Bw' D' F2 Lw 3Dw' 3Lw' Dw B' 3Dw2 F' 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw'

10. 3Rw Uw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 Lw2 3Lw' 3Dw D Bw2 B2 F2 3Lw 3Fw' 3Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 F2 L' F' Bw 3Bw D2 Dw 3Bw 3Uw 3Bw2 U2 3Bw' F R 3Uw Bw Dw Fw D2 3Uw' Uw 3Bw2 3Dw 3Bw' Uw' Fw D2 3Dw L2 Lw' 3Dw' 3Rw B' Uw' Lw' Uw 3Uw2 Lw2 U 3Fw2 Fw Lw' 3Fw2 R B Fw' L2 3Fw2 L B2 Fw' 3Dw2 L Lw2 Bw' Lw' R2 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw' R2 Rw' Lw' 3Uw2 D Dw' Uw2 F2 B2 Bw 3Lw2 Fw2 D' F2 B 3Lw' D2 R' 3Rw2 U Bw2 U Fw2 3Fw2

11. 3Lw' 3Rw R 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw' 3Dw Uw2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Fw B' 3Dw 3Fw Dw2 D' B' Bw' Uw2 Dw 3Uw' Lw2 R' Dw' 3Lw 3Dw 3Bw' Fw 3Fw F2 Rw' Bw2 D2 L B Lw 3Lw Fw Rw F' Fw2 3Lw' D2 Rw 3Lw R 3Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw Bw 3Fw' Rw' U2 R' Fw2 U2 D 3Lw' 3Rw2 L Rw 3Fw2 Fw2 D2 L' B Bw 3Fw' 3Rw' Bw Dw 3Rw2 Bw2 L' D' U 3Uw 3Dw Uw' 3Lw2 3Uw' Bw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Dw Rw' 3Bw Bw' 3Dw' Dw2 B 3Dw2 D L D L 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw'

12. Rw2 D 3Uw F 3Uw' 3Lw' Fw' 3Fw' R 3Bw' Lw 3Dw 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Lw 3Uw2 Lw2 3Fw' R Lw 3Rw F 3Dw 3Uw 3Lw B' Fw Rw2 Dw' D2 F' 3Bw 3Uw' R' B2 Dw L' R' Bw2 3Dw U' Bw' Rw2 Uw2 F Bw2 3Dw' Fw B 3Bw2 3Dw' Uw' R2 3Bw' F2 3Uw Lw L' Dw2 3Rw Bw' L 3Fw R D' 3Dw Dw2 B L' U' Uw2 F2 L F' Bw 3Fw Dw2 3Bw 3Rw' R' 3Bw2 F' 3Rw' 3Lw U' 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw2 U2 R' 3Dw2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Dw2 Lw' Fw 3Fw' 3Lw Dw 3Lw2



Good luck!


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 31, 2020)

6x6
Goal: Sub 2:20
Cube: MGC 6x6
Method: Redux


Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-31
avg of 5: 2:10.91

Time List:
1. 2:11.91 
2. 2:07.48 
3. (2:06.91) 
4. (2:31.97) 
5. 2:13.34 

Man this was crazy. Solve 1 was great, Solve 2 was a PB, the solve 3 was ANOTHER PB, then 4 was trash, then 5 was another great solve, resulting in a PB average of 5!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 6, 2020)

R36, sub 2:45 (Hoya, Shadow M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-06
avg of 12: *2:51.732*

Time List:
2:49.062, 2:41.240, (2:30.901), 2:47.947, 2:42.404, 3:01.096, 2:52.113, 2:54.112, 2:50.300, (3:05.719), 2:59.079, 2:59.964

bad
R36, sub 4:00 (Hoya, Spark M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-07
avg of 12: *4:01.641*

Time List:
4:03.273, 4:08.396, 4:01.663, (4:22.641), 4:15.068, 3:46.267, 3:59.295, (3:43.276), 4:17.644, 3:49.480, 3:51.958, 4:03.363

had lunch between solves 4 and 5.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 6, 2020)

6x6:

Goal: Sub 2:20
Method: Redux
Cube: X-Man Shadow M (MGC on the way)

avg of 5: 2:18.941 (2/3)

Time List:
2:14.507, 2:17.309, 2:38.547, 2:20.690, 2:18.824

meh.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 7, 2020)

End of round 36:

*6x6*
sub 2:45
me - 2:51.732 - 0/3

sub 2:20
Micah - 2:18.941 - 2/3
Nmile - 2:10.91 - 1/3

*7x7*
sub 4:00
me - 4:01.641 - 0/3

*Round 37:*
6X6


Spoiler



1. Dw Rw Uw' B U D' 3Uw 3Fw' U 3Uw2 L' Fw2 3Uw2 Dw' U Rw' F2 D2 Lw2 B2 3Rw2 L' F2 3Fw2 R2 Bw' F' Uw' 3Fw Fw' Dw2 Fw Uw Lw Dw' B2 Fw2 L Uw2 3Fw' Lw' Rw' U Uw2 Bw2 D' Fw' U2 Uw Lw' Bw' 3Fw2 Lw B' 3Rw R' Rw2 Fw' F2 L' Dw B2 3Fw Bw2 R Dw' 3Rw2 Rw' 3Uw U Uw2 Rw 3Fw2 F Lw2 L R' Dw' Bw' L2

2. Rw2 B2 Fw Rw2 Bw2 Dw' L2 Dw2 3Uw Fw2 F' D2 L' Fw' 3Uw2 F Dw2 Lw F2 Rw' L2 U' 3Rw2 Uw' F D R2 L2 3Rw' Uw2 F2 U' Dw' F2 D2 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw Uw R Rw F' Uw2 Rw Fw' U' Fw' D Fw Lw D Rw 3Rw Bw D' L' Lw Bw2 U' Lw' U F' Bw Dw 3Uw2 Fw2 F Bw2 U 3Rw' Bw 3Uw Bw2 Lw' 3Rw' Bw' R2 Bw' Fw F'

3. D' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 U' 3Fw' R' U' 3Uw2 Rw' Lw2 Fw' D2 Fw' B Uw Rw Fw' Uw L' Lw2 3Rw R2 3Uw2 F' Uw2 F D2 Rw' 3Fw' Fw Bw2 D' B' R2 B' L2 F2 Rw' Bw Uw2 Rw' 3Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 3Uw Rw2 Bw2 R' Rw' 3Fw' U' 3Uw Uw' D' Rw B' F2 Dw' L Fw 3Uw2 Lw2 F 3Fw' Uw2 Rw' B2 Bw Rw 3Rw D R2 U' Dw2 3Rw2 Bw U B' D2

4. R 3Rw' Rw' F2 R' F' L2 Bw2 L Lw2 D' 3Fw' Bw2 D2 3Rw' Rw2 D2 L U B 3Fw' 3Rw2 Fw D2 R2 Rw' B' R2 D2 Bw2 B Lw' U Bw 3Rw' Fw' 3Uw' R2 Uw2 Dw B2 Dw' R 3Rw' Lw Uw Lw' 3Fw' Lw' Bw Fw L' F' D Uw Dw' 3Rw2 Bw' R B F2 Dw2 3Uw2 F' Uw' L Bw D 3Uw2 F Fw U' Dw2 Bw' U L' R' D L2 Fw

5. 3Fw' B' Bw' Uw2 B' Rw' 3Rw Bw R2 L2 3Uw2 3Rw2 B' D R Lw2 3Fw' U Fw2 Rw2 3Rw D' R' Uw2 D F2 Lw 3Rw Rw2 Fw' Lw2 U2 3Fw Fw2 Rw Bw2 U2 Dw L Rw2 D2 Bw' Rw2 Uw' U' R 3Fw2 U2 Lw Dw 3Rw Lw' D Fw2 3Fw U2 R2 D2 L' Rw2 F' Rw2 U2 Uw 3Rw B Fw Lw 3Rw U Fw2 Lw Fw Rw2 D' F Rw B2 R' D2

6. Rw' 3Fw2 Fw' Dw B' 3Fw2 Dw2 Rw 3Rw L' Bw' Lw' 3Uw2 L2 F' Bw' Rw2 U Bw 3Uw2 D2 Bw' Lw2 D2 U F' D' B2 Uw' 3Uw2 Rw' Lw 3Uw2 L U' B2 Rw F2 D2 3Fw' 3Uw2 B 3Rw' R2 3Fw' Bw' R2 Rw' D Lw' U2 B Fw' 3Fw 3Uw' Rw' 3Fw2 L' F 3Uw Fw Dw D L' D2 Rw' Dw' F2 Uw' Rw R2 B2 3Rw R' Uw2 R 3Rw 3Uw' Bw2 B'

7. B2 3Uw U2 R' Uw U F L' Bw' 3Rw 3Fw2 3Rw' L' Uw2 L2 D U2 Fw' D' U' Uw2 3Fw2 U' Bw2 Lw' Bw2 3Rw' Fw F B2 L Bw2 3Fw Uw 3Uw2 Fw' R L B Dw' F2 Rw' B2 U Bw2 D2 R2 F 3Rw Fw Bw B2 L2 Lw 3Rw' D L2 D U2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw Lw' Rw 3Uw D' Uw2 L Dw' B2 F2 Dw R 3Fw Bw2 3Rw' F2 3Fw2 Uw'

8. U Lw2 Dw 3Uw2 Rw Fw' B2 Lw' R2 F L' Rw2 Dw 3Rw 3Fw B Rw2 B R2 D' 3Rw' 3Uw2 B Fw2 R' D' Lw' B2 3Rw' U' Uw Fw F' B' Lw' Uw2 Fw2 L' Bw' 3Uw' Dw' 3Fw' Uw' B2 Rw L' Bw 3Fw2 Fw Uw2 U' 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw' R' F2 Fw' 3Uw D L' R2 U Lw F' B2 D2 Uw 3Uw2 Dw' B2 Uw' 3Uw' U2 Rw' Bw B2 3Uw Rw2 Uw Lw2

9. F2 3Fw' 3Uw2 R' B Rw 3Uw' L2 Rw' 3Fw L2 D' F2 R' Bw U2 L Bw' Fw F' 3Rw' F Lw Uw' 3Uw B2 Rw' 3Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Dw B2 Uw Bw' B2 Dw2 L2 Lw 3Rw' F' Uw F2 B Lw' U2 F2 Bw Rw2 Bw' Uw2 Bw 3Rw U' L' U' Lw' Rw 3Uw' Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw' Dw Rw2 Lw Dw' D2 L' Uw2 Bw2 3Uw' Dw' B' F Uw' R' 3Rw F2 3Fw R' 3Uw2

10. Uw' D2 3Fw' Lw2 Rw2 3Fw2 L Bw 3Uw U' D' Lw Rw Fw R' Rw Lw2 Fw2 Dw U2 Uw' Bw 3Uw2 Dw2 U' Lw F U' Bw L2 D' Rw' L2 U2 L' Dw' Uw2 3Fw D' U' 3Uw Rw' Fw Uw2 Rw U2 Rw Dw2 L2 Lw R' 3Uw Bw' L2 Lw B2 Rw R' 3Rw' Lw 3Uw' B' D 3Rw 3Uw' B2 3Fw' Rw B2 Rw2 L' Uw 3Fw2 Fw' U2 Bw F2 Lw2 3Rw' Uw'

11. Fw 3Uw2 U Bw 3Rw2 Fw2 Rw D2 3Rw' Bw' Fw B 3Rw' Bw' Dw Fw' Dw L' Uw 3Uw U' Fw2 Uw' L2 3Uw' L 3Uw Uw2 B2 Fw 3Fw D' Rw 3Rw Fw U' R2 Bw2 Uw L2 R' 3Fw' B' 3Uw L2 3Uw Lw' 3Rw' Bw Lw' L2 3Fw' Rw2 3Uw2 Dw2 3Rw2 D2 F 3Fw' L Fw Dw' D 3Rw Dw L2 3Fw2 U Bw Lw' L2 U2 L 3Fw2 Rw2 Lw Fw' L Fw2 Rw

12. 3Fw' R Bw2 Lw2 R' Uw' Bw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Rw' Uw B Uw 3Uw2 R2 3Uw2 R' L2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 3Fw2 Dw' R2 3Fw2 L F' L Dw2 3Uw2 Rw Fw L2 Rw' Dw Rw2 Lw2 Bw' B Fw2 R' Dw2 F' L2 Bw' 3Uw' B' Lw F2 Lw D' Fw2 L' 3Fw Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw Bw' Lw F' B R L 3Fw B' Uw' R2 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw 3Uw' Dw' R Fw 3Fw2 Lw Dw' L2 U Rw


7X7


Spoiler



1. 3Lw' Lw 3Uw' U2 3Rw' Bw2 Uw2 Lw 3Fw2 F2 3Dw' Uw2 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Rw2 Uw Dw' D2 Fw' 3Bw 3Fw' U2 3Rw' Uw2 L' Lw2 U 3Fw' R 3Bw 3Lw' D Bw2 3Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 3Uw2 3Lw D 3Rw' D2 L2 3Rw2 3Dw Bw' 3Uw 3Bw' 3Rw2 D2 R 3Rw' U2 Bw2 Fw 3Dw Fw 3Rw2 F' R Fw' D' Bw2 L' 3Lw Bw 3Rw2 3Fw2 F 3Dw' Uw B' Uw' R' 3Dw2 D U2 3Lw Rw 3Rw2 B' Bw2 3Dw2 D' 3Lw' 3Uw2 D2 3Fw B' 3Bw R 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 3Dw B' D2 L2 Rw' R2

2. 3Uw2 3Dw' R Rw2 D F2 Lw Bw B 3Fw 3Dw' L' 3Lw2 Fw Lw U' Lw 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw2 3Uw Lw2 B L Bw' 3Bw2 3Fw B Rw2 Fw2 L2 D2 3Fw 3Uw Fw D2 U Uw2 3Dw' R' 3Bw' 3Dw 3Lw' Lw2 B2 D Fw' 3Fw' Uw 3Dw' 3Bw' L' Uw2 Rw2 3Fw' Bw2 3Lw D' R L Lw B 3Fw2 F Fw 3Uw' Fw' L' U' Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw R 3Dw2 D 3Bw' Uw' 3Fw U 3Fw 3Uw' Lw2 D 3Fw2 3Dw2 D' 3Lw' Dw R2 Uw 3Lw2 F Bw 3Uw' 3Fw Uw2 3Fw Uw F 3Uw

3. 3Rw D' Uw' R U 3Fw2 3Uw B2 R' 3Rw 3Bw2 L' D Rw2 Uw Fw2 Rw' Bw2 3Fw2 Uw' Lw Bw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw' U' Rw' Lw' Bw Dw' 3Bw 3Uw2 B' Rw Fw2 Dw Fw' R' Bw Uw2 3Lw2 3Fw' Uw2 Bw' 3Uw 3Fw' D L2 F Fw2 Dw' 3Uw D Lw2 Dw 3Lw R 3Uw U Bw2 F2 Fw 3Rw 3Fw' Lw2 Fw' Rw 3Fw2 R2 Fw' Uw 3Lw' F2 U2 R F 3Dw' Lw 3Lw Bw Dw' 3Uw' 3Dw' Lw' 3Rw 3Dw2 F' 3Fw' Dw' Rw 3Bw' Fw 3Dw2 D' L2 Rw 3Lw' Fw' Dw B2

4. Fw' U 3Fw R' Dw2 F U' D Fw Bw' F2 3Dw2 Dw2 3Bw' L' R 3Bw Uw 3Bw L2 3Lw' Dw 3Bw Bw Fw2 F' Lw' D2 3Uw2 3Bw Rw Bw2 Fw Dw' Bw2 B 3Rw2 B Rw2 Dw F2 Dw' Rw2 Bw 3Bw' Lw' B' 3Bw2 D L Fw 3Bw2 F Lw Fw2 3Bw' Lw U2 Lw' Rw F 3Lw2 Fw' Dw2 B' 3Uw Bw' 3Fw' 3Bw Uw2 U2 3Lw2 3Rw 3Uw Dw Lw2 B2 R2 3Fw2 Fw' 3Uw Dw' D2 Rw' 3Dw2 R B2 L' R2 3Bw2 3Rw 3Uw' Bw U' B' 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Uw D U'

5. R Bw L2 Bw 3Dw2 3Uw Rw L' 3Dw2 L' D 3Bw' Dw' 3Lw2 R Uw' 3Uw 3Lw2 3Uw2 B2 3Dw' Lw B F Lw Uw 3Uw L U2 3Dw2 Rw 3Bw' 3Uw' Rw' B Lw' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Bw U2 3Uw' Dw2 Bw 3Bw2 Dw2 3Uw 3Dw2 3Bw' L 3Uw2 D 3Dw' 3Lw B2 3Fw2 3Dw 3Rw 3Uw' F2 Fw2 3Bw2 R Lw' Dw2 B 3Lw' R2 Rw U2 D' 3Lw B' Dw' Uw2 D' 3Uw2 Bw 3Rw 3Bw2 D2 U2 R2 Dw 3Uw Rw' Uw2 F Rw2 Uw Dw B2 3Uw' Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Bw2 L2 3Rw Bw2

6. 3Dw L B 3Uw' F' R 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Bw 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Fw2 U2 Bw' Rw2 Dw' Lw2 3Rw Uw Dw2 3Uw 3Lw 3Fw' L' Uw Dw U' 3Rw' Fw L Lw' Dw' Uw D B2 3Fw' Uw 3Rw 3Bw2 Uw L B2 3Fw 3Bw 3Rw 3Fw2 3Lw R' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Lw' R2 Bw2 F 3Rw' D2 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Lw' R U 3Rw2 3Dw2 Fw' U 3Lw 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw Rw2 U2 D' Rw 3Bw Bw2 B2 3Lw 3Dw' 3Uw2 F 3Dw' 3Rw' Fw 3Lw Lw2 F' Bw L2 3Lw 3Uw D' Bw' Fw2 Uw' 3Uw2 3Fw' L' U2

7. Lw2 U2 L' D2 L' Fw Lw Bw' L2 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Fw2 R' Lw2 3Uw' R' U2 Lw' Rw' U2 Fw2 Lw Bw D' 3Bw Fw2 Dw' Lw 3Lw' Uw' U B 3Rw U2 3Rw' Rw' F2 Dw Lw' 3Fw' L' Dw' 3Fw2 Lw' B' Lw2 3Rw2 3Bw' L Lw2 R Bw2 3Uw' Uw2 B 3Dw 3Uw' U' R B2 3Bw' Rw' 3Dw' 3Lw U' L 3Dw 3Lw U2 Rw' R' 3Dw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw 3Uw' L D U2 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Dw' Uw' 3Lw' 3Fw' R2 3Rw 3Uw Bw Uw2 D' B 3Bw' Lw' L2 R 3Lw2 Bw2 R

8. R2 3Uw D' B' Rw2 3Uw L' U2 3Uw' Lw L2 3Dw2 Fw2 U F Uw2 U2 F U' R F Uw' R' 3Dw L' 3Dw2 B' 3Rw R 3Lw' 3Fw U 3Uw2 L' R2 3Bw F2 Dw' 3Lw' Dw Bw2 L' 3Uw2 B2 3Bw' Lw2 3Lw2 U' 3Bw' D2 F 3Rw2 D2 U R Dw U' 3Lw R Fw2 F2 3Dw B2 Lw' U Lw' Rw' Dw2 U' 3Rw' 3Bw F Lw Rw' B' F U' D 3Rw Uw' Dw2 U2 Bw' F Rw2 U2 3Dw Bw2 B2 3Rw L2 3Lw2 Bw' Uw Rw Bw2 U' D2 3Uw' Lw2

9. D' 3Dw' B D2 3Fw 3Dw Rw' F' 3Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 3Lw' Bw F' B' R 3Rw B Rw2 Fw' 3Lw' B2 U2 3Dw2 L 3Uw2 B' Rw B D' R2 Dw2 R Dw R2 3Fw' D' 3Dw R 3Dw' D' L' 3Lw2 U' 3Rw Lw' Rw2 3Lw F' Fw 3Bw2 R Bw' F 3Lw L' B R2 B2 Lw2 U' 3Lw Rw' B 3Lw' L2 Lw 3Dw' 3Bw2 Lw' 3Rw' B' Uw L' Lw B 3Uw' Dw2 R' 3Lw Dw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 U2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Rw Dw' Uw 3Rw2 D2 3Lw' 3Uw Rw' D Dw Fw2 Dw 3Uw2 3Fw'

10. 3Bw' D 3Rw 3Uw' L2 Dw2 3Lw Rw F2 U' Uw' R 3Bw F L 3Uw' 3Dw2 U' B Bw' Rw R2 L2 3Rw F 3Bw Dw' 3Rw U' 3Dw Uw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Fw' Bw' Uw' 3Lw' D Uw2 3Rw' U2 Lw' 3Lw B' R Rw' 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Fw2 F 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Lw' D2 L' R' Uw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 Dw' R' 3Lw2 3Fw' Bw Uw Lw' U2 3Lw' 3Bw' Lw' 3Fw2 R' U' 3Bw' Bw' Lw2 U 3Rw' B2 Bw Fw2 3Lw2 R Rw2 F 3Lw' Bw B' L' 3Fw' 3Rw' Rw2 3Lw2 R' Lw' U' Rw2 D2 Lw2

11. F Fw2 Bw 3Bw U Fw Rw D' 3Bw 3Rw 3Dw F Dw2 Uw 3Rw' R B2 Bw' Rw' 3Rw2 3Uw' Lw2 Uw' U 3Uw2 Fw2 D' 3Bw F' 3Rw2 Fw' 3Bw' 3Fw 3Rw 3Dw2 3Fw2 D' B Rw' D 3Rw D' Fw2 3Bw2 F' U2 R B Lw' 3Lw 3Bw Fw L 3Lw' 3Bw Lw 3Uw' 3Rw 3Fw' 3Uw2 Lw Uw U Rw' 3Rw U' 3Rw 3Dw2 L Fw' R2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw F Uw 3Uw2 3Dw 3Rw' Rw2 Dw R2 Dw Rw' Bw 3Rw' B U2 Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 Uw' Bw2 3Uw2 Fw 3Fw' F2 3Bw 3Uw' U

12. Rw' B2 Fw' D Dw 3Uw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 B' Lw U F2 U 3Bw' Rw2 R 3Bw2 3Uw L U2 Uw' Rw' L' Uw' 3Fw Lw 3Fw' Fw Rw 3Dw2 Lw' Fw' 3Fw' Rw L' 3Lw' U 3Dw 3Rw' B Bw' 3Dw Rw B' U2 Fw 3Bw2 R' 3Dw' Rw U Dw2 Bw2 Uw' Fw' D2 U' Uw2 R2 L2 Fw Uw2 3Uw 3Dw 3Rw2 Lw' F' 3Bw2 Rw' 3Uw2 U2 3Dw' 3Bw2 Uw Bw' Uw' F' Uw2 B' 3Uw2 F' 3Rw2 Rw' Fw' 3Uw2 Uw' F2 3Bw U' D F 3Rw Bw 3Lw U' B 3Bw U2



Good luck!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 7, 2020)

6x6
Cube: MGC
Method: Redux
Goal: Sub 2:20


Avg of 5: 2:17.80

Time List:
1. 2:26.15 
2. (2:10.34) 
3. (2:30.87) 
4. 2:13.88 
5. 2:13.38 

Things weren't looking good after solve 3 but I managed to save it.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

6x6:

Goal: Sub 2:20
Method: Redux
Cube: X-Man Shadow M (MGC is taking FOREVER to come)

avg of 5: 2:12.116 GRADUATED!

Time List:
1:58.428 First ever sub 2 single!
2:39.530 Little pop during centers #whyIneedanMGC
2:10.219
2:16.263
2:09.865


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 11, 2020)

Round 37 6x6
To sub-4:00? Torn between an easy goal and an optimistic one. Let's go easy for now.
Ao12: 3:54.95 (1/3)

1. 4:07.67
2. 3:56.25
3. 3:41.12
4. 4:02.46
5. 3:45.86
6. (3:28.71)
7. 4:05.04
8. (4:24.68)
9. 3:45.11
10. 3:56.11
11. 4:09.44
12. 3:40.47

Round 37 7x7
To sub-6:00
Ao12: 5:53.33 (1/3)

1. 5:57.42
2. 5:50.50+
3. (6:24.21)
4. 6:22.46
5. 5:57.47
6. 5:46.55
7. 5:37.84
8. 5:37.71
9. 6:18.01
10. 5:43.86
11. 5:41.50
12. (5:31.13)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 14, 2020)

*End of round 37:*

6x6
sub 2:45 - One Wheel - 3:54.95 - 1/3
sub 2:20 - Nmile - 2:17.80 - 2/3
sub 2:20 - Micah - 2:12.116 - 3/3!

7x7:
sub 6:00 - One Wheel - 5:53.33 - 1/3

*Round 38:*
6x6


Spoiler



1. 3Fw2 3Uw2 F2 D' 3Uw Rw' Lw2 3Fw2 Dw' Fw 3Fw Bw Uw Lw2 Dw' Bw' Uw' Bw2 F Dw2 B2 U' 3Uw Fw2 B' 3Fw2 Dw' R' Rw2 B2 Fw2 3Uw2 F U2 3Rw Uw' 3Rw2 Fw R2 3Uw 3Fw' Fw' U2 3Rw L Uw' Bw2 F' Lw 3Fw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 3Rw' Rw' Uw2 Fw' 3Rw Fw2 Lw' Dw' Uw2 Rw 3Uw2 B Bw' L' 3Uw2 Rw2 Lw' L2 3Rw' Uw2 Bw 3Uw' Rw U2 3Fw' Uw' 3Uw'

2. Dw2 L D Bw 3Rw2 Lw L Bw2 R2 Uw 3Fw2 R 3Uw2 3Fw' D2 L 3Fw Lw2 R B F2 Dw' 3Uw' 3Fw U' R B2 Uw2 F' L2 Bw R2 3Rw2 U' Fw2 Rw F' Uw2 F2 R Fw Dw Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Dw 3Fw2 R L2 Dw' F' L F 3Fw' 3Rw U2 Lw2 U' F2 D Rw 3Uw 3Rw2 R2 Fw' B L' D 3Fw2 B R D2 Rw2 3Uw Uw R' Lw2 Rw2 3Uw' F

3. Dw2 3Rw2 D2 3Fw Fw Uw' 3Rw Uw' U L2 Lw Rw 3Fw2 3Rw' B Dw Bw L' Fw2 D' Rw' 3Uw2 F' B Uw' L' D2 Fw U2 3Uw Dw F2 3Fw' Bw' Dw2 Rw2 F 3Rw D2 U Dw' Rw' R2 3Uw B' F2 L2 D Rw2 B U2 Lw' Bw' U Lw Fw2 Dw 3Fw' U 3Rw 3Fw' Dw2 D2 F' Bw2 Uw Bw2 B' Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw' F' Fw2 Rw' Lw 3Fw L' Dw' Lw' D2

4. Rw 3Uw2 Dw' D 3Rw2 Bw' Rw U' 3Uw' B' Bw' Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' L 3Uw Dw B' L2 Uw' 3Rw Uw' U' Lw 3Fw2 L B 3Fw2 L R2 Lw' 3Fw' Uw2 R D2 U' 3Uw L' Dw Rw2 Dw' Lw2 R B U2 L2 3Rw Fw' 3Rw' R2 3Fw2 R' Fw' U2 Lw 3Fw' L2 3Uw' F Bw D' 3Uw F2 R B' 3Fw2 Lw Rw2 Dw Uw' 3Fw2 Fw U' 3Rw' Dw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 Fw' Rw2

5. D' 3Uw' B2 Bw U B F2 U B' Bw 3Rw L2 F' Fw' Lw2 R Rw Uw Rw2 D' Uw Lw2 3Rw Dw' Lw2 D' 3Fw Fw Dw' F2 L2 Fw2 Rw Dw Rw Bw' L R Dw 3Uw2 Lw' F2 L D2 Uw2 U2 R 3Fw' 3Uw' Lw Rw F2 D2 B' Rw' Dw U' 3Fw' Dw F2 Bw B' L Bw 3Uw Dw2 Uw' Fw' Dw' Lw' R2 Uw2 Fw B' R2 F U2 Dw2 3Uw2 3Fw'

6. 3Rw L Lw2 D2 3Uw F2 Rw Bw2 Rw' U 3Fw' B D2 3Fw Uw' Lw' Rw2 R Bw B2 3Fw F D' 3Uw' Fw B U2 Fw' Rw Uw 3Fw' Lw' Bw Lw2 F' 3Uw' Fw' 3Rw2 L R' Uw Bw2 D Lw D2 3Uw' Bw Dw' U Uw' F' Lw2 B' 3Fw2 F' Dw B Lw2 Rw 3Rw' Bw' L2 Uw' B' Lw' Uw' Rw' Dw U' Bw' 3Fw2 U' Lw' Dw2 3Rw' Dw2 D Bw' Uw' D2

7. Rw2 R 3Fw2 F' Rw' B2 3Rw Uw Bw2 L' Fw B2 R Uw Fw2 Rw R2 Fw Lw2 Uw' Dw2 B 3Uw' 3Fw2 Lw' F' R' 3Uw2 F2 Rw' 3Rw' R2 Fw' Lw R2 Uw R2 Dw' 3Rw' Uw' Bw' 3Uw Fw2 Lw F' D2 Fw L Lw' Dw2 R 3Uw2 L2 Rw' F2 Rw' L' Bw2 Uw' 3Fw2 L2 B Rw2 L 3Rw Lw2 D 3Rw L Fw' R Lw 3Uw' L' Bw' Uw' Dw2 R' 3Fw2 B

8. B' 3Uw U' 3Fw Bw Uw2 Bw2 Fw Dw F2 U 3Fw' U D Rw 3Rw2 F2 Rw D' Bw' Lw D' Rw' F' Bw 3Fw2 3Uw' L2 Uw Lw 3Rw2 L2 U' 3Fw Bw 3Rw' U2 R' Lw Uw Dw' 3Fw2 L U2 L U D2 3Rw2 Uw Lw' 3Rw' L2 Uw F' Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw' L' U2 D' Bw B' U Fw' 3Fw L Dw2 Rw Bw2 3Fw' R' F2 Rw Fw2 D L2 3Uw2 Lw' 3Rw

9. Fw Lw2 Uw 3Rw2 F2 R' Rw2 Fw2 R' B' 3Uw2 Bw2 B' Lw' R' Dw' Rw2 Uw' Dw' F2 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 B' 3Uw2 Fw R' 3Uw' B' Dw' 3Rw' Dw 3Fw' Bw2 R Rw L2 Dw' Rw2 R D2 Fw2 D' U2 3Fw U' D2 Fw2 3Rw' R' Fw2 D2 3Rw Fw U Bw' D2 Dw F' D U L' 3Fw2 F' L2 Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 U Rw' U' L' Lw' 3Fw2 Dw Rw2 3Rw' F2 Lw

10. Uw R 3Fw2 D F2 Fw Bw' B R 3Rw' D 3Rw Fw2 3Rw 3Uw' Dw Bw' D' L B 3Fw R2 Rw L2 Lw2 Dw F 3Uw' D' 3Rw' D2 3Fw2 L' F' D2 3Rw L2 Lw F Lw Rw 3Rw U2 L Dw' Bw 3Uw Rw' Bw' Lw2 L2 Uw' B' R Bw D U2 L2 Uw' D Fw' Bw R U2 D2 3Fw L2 D2 3Fw2 3Uw L2 Bw2 R' Uw' 3Fw2 B Lw 3Rw Fw' Uw2

11. Fw' Lw' Uw R' L2 Rw' Bw Dw' Lw2 Fw' F2 Bw Rw Uw2 R' Bw2 3Uw D' B Bw' Fw2 Rw2 L 3Uw U2 R Fw U' Bw U Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 U 3Rw B2 3Uw 3Rw2 3Uw' Lw 3Rw' Fw Dw 3Uw2 D U' Lw 3Fw' 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw' Uw Fw Rw2 D' B' 3Uw' Dw Lw2 F2 Uw2 L2 B 3Rw' 3Fw 3Rw' D U Uw' Dw2 F Bw2 Fw2 Dw Rw' Fw U2 Bw' B' F2

12. Bw2 Lw2 Fw Rw F' 3Fw2 U2 R' Fw Rw2 Uw2 F2 U' 3Rw B 3Fw 3Rw' Dw Uw' U B' Bw2 Lw 3Rw' R 3Fw2 B' R Uw' 3Rw2 Bw2 D' Rw2 U' 3Fw' U' 3Rw2 R' U2 3Rw 3Uw R Lw' B2 Uw2 F 3Rw' Dw 3Uw' 3Rw 3Fw2 Rw2 Uw' L' 3Uw2 3Rw L D F' 3Fw' L' Rw Uw2 3Fw' Lw2 3Fw2 F2 Bw Fw' U R' Uw' Bw R D2 B2 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw Fw


7x7


Spoiler



1. Dw Fw Lw Uw' 3Bw2 Bw Rw2 D Fw R 3Lw' L2 3Bw' Fw Lw' L2 3Lw R' 3Fw R Lw D2 3Rw Lw2 F' L Fw 3Rw 3Lw' 3Bw2 D Dw' B2 Bw2 D2 Lw2 B' 3Bw 3Lw Fw' Bw F2 3Rw Fw2 F 3Fw Dw2 U2 Rw 3Bw2 3Lw' L2 Rw' Dw2 3Bw 3Rw' F Dw2 3Uw Lw Fw' 3Uw' Fw' 3Lw2 3Uw' Lw Dw' Rw' Uw2 Lw B2 Lw2 B Uw' D L 3Rw Lw' Fw Rw2 U Bw2 L Lw 3Rw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 Fw2 L' 3Bw 3Dw' L 3Uw D L 3Rw' Lw2 Dw' 3Uw' Fw'

2. L' 3Lw' F' Lw2 D2 Bw2 B U2 Lw 3Rw' Fw 3Uw D Dw' 3Bw2 3Rw 3Lw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 D Fw2 B' 3Lw 3Bw2 L B2 D L2 3Rw Bw' 3Uw2 F Bw L Fw2 R' Rw' Lw' 3Lw' Dw Fw U' Fw2 Dw' Uw' Fw2 Dw2 D 3Rw R Fw 3Rw2 U' 3Dw L' D' 3Uw Uw R D2 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw2 Rw' U D' F' Fw2 3Lw' Dw2 L 3Uw' 3Rw U2 Uw' Dw2 D 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Fw2 D' F2 3Fw' 3Bw' L Rw2 3Rw' 3Uw' F 3Dw F U' L2 Bw2 3Dw' Dw' 3Rw'

3. Dw2 3Lw' 3Bw' Uw Dw' R' 3Fw2 Uw L R2 Bw 3Bw Dw2 3Dw2 B' 3Rw2 Uw2 Fw' R D2 3Lw' F2 Lw2 3Lw' U2 3Dw2 D Dw' L2 Lw2 U' Lw2 3Uw' Rw2 U' Lw Dw B' Dw L Bw F Lw Rw' 3Dw Fw2 L2 Uw2 3Lw Lw' 3Rw2 Bw' R' 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Fw Bw' Uw2 D2 3Rw' 3Bw' U' B2 Fw R L2 3Fw' 3Dw2 Dw U' Fw R Fw' 3Uw 3Lw' Fw L 3Lw' 3Dw2 U Uw2 Rw' D' Dw' 3Uw' R Rw 3Bw' Uw2 3Uw U2 3Fw U 3Lw' R2 3Rw2 D' 3Bw2 3Dw R

4. Lw B' Fw2 Rw' R2 3Dw' 3Rw 3Fw2 3Rw Bw' 3Bw L 3Dw2 3Rw' R' Bw' 3Dw U2 3Lw Fw Bw 3Lw 3Uw' L2 3Dw2 B' Lw D 3Dw2 L' 3Dw2 Uw' B' D2 3Bw' L2 3Bw2 3Dw' D' B' Uw 3Fw2 D L Fw2 Dw' Bw Fw2 B2 R' L' Bw' F2 U L 3Rw2 Bw2 Uw' B2 U' Rw' U2 3Bw' Dw Lw2 3Dw' R Rw 3Bw Dw' Rw2 3Lw2 Uw' 3Dw U2 Lw' Bw2 Fw' U' D 3Bw2 Fw Rw2 3Dw Bw' B2 U B2 Lw' 3Uw' Fw' B F2 3Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw' Lw

5. 3Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Uw2 R' B2 F2 Lw' Fw2 R' 3Fw Lw2 3Uw' 3Dw' Dw Lw 3Dw' R' 3Uw B' Lw' 3Rw' 3Fw Bw' Rw Fw Lw 3Lw' 3Rw 3Bw' F' Fw' 3Fw' Rw2 Fw' R2 F D Rw2 R Uw 3Rw2 D Lw L2 D' R2 3Lw Lw F U Rw2 3Dw2 3Fw' L Dw2 3Bw' Lw2 Rw 3Rw2 3Uw2 Fw Dw2 3Bw2 3Dw' D2 Uw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 Uw2 3Bw2 B2 U 3Rw2 Dw' 3Dw U2 B R' L Lw2 Uw 3Bw2 B' D' L2 3Uw 3Rw 3Dw' U 3Uw' B2 F 3Uw' Dw2 3Lw D L2 R' Rw'

6. Lw 3Rw' Uw' D' F2 Uw' B2 3Uw Uw2 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Rw Dw Bw Dw2 3Uw' Fw' U Uw' Fw' Uw2 B' 3Bw 3Uw R' Bw Lw R2 3Bw2 Uw' 3Lw B2 F2 Rw' U2 3Dw' 3Uw2 Lw 3Bw2 F B2 3Lw 3Fw F2 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw Lw' Dw F 3Lw' L2 3Dw Rw U 3Lw2 Dw2 3Rw' R U2 3Rw Uw' L2 D Rw2 3Dw' Dw R' D2 B Rw 3Lw' 3Dw2 L B' 3Dw' R Fw2 Lw' 3Fw B Uw2 Bw2 Rw 3Lw2 3Dw F' 3Fw' L2 F' Uw2 L 3Dw2 Lw Dw' 3Rw' Dw' L R'

7. 3Bw2 Bw2 B2 3Fw2 3Uw 3Dw 3Fw' Rw B' L' 3Fw' D' 3Bw2 Bw 3Rw Rw' Fw' 3Dw' Rw Lw 3Uw' F' 3Bw 3Uw2 L2 3Fw2 Uw Rw U 3Bw' Lw Rw 3Uw' Bw Lw Fw2 3Fw' F 3Lw' B2 3Fw' 3Bw' 3Rw' Lw' Fw D2 F2 Rw' Bw' 3Lw2 Dw2 3Uw Uw2 3Rw 3Uw 3Dw Bw2 3Uw' Dw L 3Uw2 3Rw D2 Rw' U' Bw Uw' 3Lw Uw2 F 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Fw' 3Lw U 3Uw D2 F 3Dw 3Fw Rw L2 U2 L Rw 3Bw R' Bw2 3Uw 3Lw' Uw2 Fw2 Bw' L' B D Uw2 3Uw2 3Bw2

8. Uw' 3Rw' B' 3Bw2 Rw2 3Dw' Uw2 F Uw' Lw' L2 3Uw2 Fw 3Bw 3Fw Rw' D2 3Uw' Uw' R2 Bw Rw' B2 Bw' Rw' 3Lw' Dw' R2 B' 3Bw Lw2 Bw R' 3Bw 3Dw 3Uw2 3Lw2 Rw' Uw' Dw' U' R2 3Bw Lw2 Fw2 Uw' B Uw' F2 B2 Lw' Dw' 3Rw 3Uw' B2 Uw B Uw' 3Dw' 3Fw' Dw U' 3Dw F' Bw' B R 3Uw 3Lw2 F' B 3Rw2 Lw U' R2 3Dw2 3Lw' B L Fw' 3Fw 3Rw L Bw' B' Rw' 3Dw' F2 Dw2 F Lw2 L2 3Lw B' 3Lw2 D 3Uw B 3Rw Dw'

9. 3Uw2 3Lw 3Fw2 L Uw 3Fw2 3Bw R Fw2 Dw2 3Dw' Uw' 3Uw' 3Fw F' 3Uw Fw2 L2 U' 3Lw Dw' 3Uw2 Rw2 3Rw2 Dw' Fw' D2 3Rw' D2 Lw' Bw' Lw2 F' Fw' 3Bw' Bw' 3Lw L' Uw Bw2 Rw' Uw' L' Dw L2 3Lw' Bw R 3Rw2 3Dw' Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Dw' Bw' 3Dw2 3Fw Lw' Fw' Dw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 R 3Uw2 L' Uw' F2 Rw Bw' Rw2 U2 Uw2 F2 Lw2 Dw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 L2 U Lw' 3Rw' L2 B U L2 3Rw' 3Fw F L' Uw2 3Dw' L Uw 3Rw' 3Fw' U2 F' U2 3Bw 3Lw2

10. 3Lw 3Bw R Rw Bw' D R2 F' Fw2 3Fw2 Dw' Bw Fw Dw2 3Rw' 3Lw Fw' 3Bw' 3Uw Uw' Bw2 B D 3Dw2 U F' L' D2 Lw 3Dw D2 R2 3Uw B' 3Lw U2 Fw' U2 F2 B' Dw 3Uw2 L' 3Bw2 D Uw' Lw2 L Uw' U' 3Lw 3Uw2 Uw Fw' 3Lw' F' Uw2 L2 3Dw' Dw2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 F2 3Rw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 R' D2 3Bw2 L R2 3Rw Lw' Fw 3Fw Uw L2 Uw 3Fw2 3Bw Lw2 Uw2 F2 Bw 3Rw 3Dw2 3Fw 3Bw 3Rw 3Uw 3Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 3Bw' 3Lw 3Uw Dw' 3Fw F2

11. 3Dw' L' R2 F2 3Fw' Uw' F2 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Rw 3Dw 3Uw Uw2 3Fw R' 3Fw' F Uw L Dw2 3Lw Bw2 3Lw2 Lw2 3Uw2 D Fw2 3Rw2 D2 F2 3Rw' D B F' U' Uw' 3Dw2 B' Dw Bw' 3Rw Dw 3Bw2 B2 3Rw2 F R 3Rw2 3Lw' Uw' U2 Lw2 Dw Lw F2 3Bw2 D' B' 3Uw' Fw R D' 3Rw' Bw' 3Bw' R D 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Lw2 3Dw' D2 Uw' Fw' 3Fw' D2 3Rw' 3Dw 3Bw2 Rw 3Dw2 3Rw' U Lw' L' 3Rw Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw Rw F2 3Bw2 Uw 3Lw 3Dw2 B2 3Fw' D'

12. D2 Fw' R 3Bw2 Dw' Lw2 3Fw' U2 L' F Bw 3Bw' Uw2 Rw B2 3Bw2 F2 3Lw Dw2 F' Lw' 3Bw R2 3Lw U Fw2 Lw L2 Bw' Fw' 3Lw Fw2 Lw' Rw2 3Lw Uw2 L Bw B2 Uw U' Lw' D' 3Uw' U2 Rw' 3Lw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Rw R' F Lw R2 3Rw Fw L Dw' D2 Bw F' 3Uw2 3Lw L2 Bw' 3Fw2 Fw B 3Rw2 U' 3Uw2 3Lw 3Fw2 D' 3Fw' 3Lw2 L' Bw2 3Rw 3Fw' Bw' D2 3Uw F' B2 Lw' 3Lw' F' 3Fw' Uw2 R' 3Bw2 Lw' 3Lw Uw' F Dw 3Fw' Fw2 3Rw2



Good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm going to extend round 38 to next Sunday as no one has competed this week


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 23, 2020)

7x7:

Goal: Sub 3:20
Method: Redux
Cube: X-Man Spark M



avg of 5: 3:25.025 (0/3)

Time List:
3:11.596, 3:30.283, 3:13.649, 3:31.303, 3:31.144+

The sup 3:30's ruined it


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 23, 2020)

6x6
Goal: Sub 2:20
Cube: MGC 6x6
Method: Redux


Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-23
avg of 5: 2:07.92

Time List:
1. 2:09.07 Solid
2. 2:12.97 Solid
3. (2:00.38) WHAT!
4. (2:27.54) eww
5. 2:01.71 WHAT!

INSANE PB AO5.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 29, 2020)

*End of round 38:*

6x6
Nmile - sub 2:20 - 207.92 - 3/3!

7x7
Micah - sub 3:20 - 3:25.025 - 0/3

*Round 39:*
6x6


Spoiler



1. Fw' Lw Bw' B Lw' Uw2 Lw Uw F' 3Fw2 3Rw 3Fw' L' R2 Lw2 Bw2 U D2 Rw2 Fw2 3Uw2 D2 Rw2 Uw Lw2 F' Dw Fw' D Bw2 3Uw2 3Fw F' L2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Bw' U2 Fw' D U2 F2 Bw2 Fw' Dw 3Fw2 U D' 3Rw Lw2 Fw2 3Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Fw' R' 3Rw' B2 3Uw Uw2 Fw2 U Bw F' Uw Dw Bw2 Uw Bw2 R2 3Rw2 Bw2 Fw 3Fw' 3Uw Fw2 3Uw' R 3Fw2

2. Dw2 Rw' Dw' B' R' 3Rw' Dw2 R2 3Fw2 F U' Lw Bw' B Rw' R' F' 3Fw' Lw 3Fw2 3Uw2 Dw' R' 3Fw' 3Rw Rw Dw' Uw R Rw B' Rw2 Dw' Rw2 R' U D' F2 Bw2 Dw2 Bw D Bw' Rw2 Dw2 R2 B' R D 3Fw Lw' 3Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw' B2 Rw2 Dw Rw Fw U2 3Rw U Fw B' D2 F2 B2 D Bw' 3Rw Dw2 3Uw' Uw D' R2 Rw Bw2 3Uw2 Uw2

3. R2 D' Fw2 R 3Rw' Fw2 L' 3Fw2 B2 Lw Dw2 3Uw2 B2 F' R' 3Uw 3Fw2 R' 3Fw2 Uw 3Fw 3Uw' U Uw' D2 B2 Fw' F U' 3Uw 3Rw' Lw' 3Fw2 Dw 3Rw2 D2 Dw' 3Rw2 U R' F2 Uw2 Dw' 3Fw Uw' Lw' Dw Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw D Rw U2 Dw' Bw R Rw' Fw Bw 3Rw2 Uw' Dw D2 Bw R' F 3Rw' L2 Dw' 3Rw2 B2 D' Bw2 Uw R Rw2 Bw' F2 U'

4. Bw R 3Uw' B2 F' Uw2 R2 3Rw2 B' Dw Fw' Lw' D' B' Uw2 3Fw 3Uw2 B2 Fw' 3Fw U' B' D Bw' L' Fw' Bw2 3Uw2 U F' Lw F Bw2 Fw' Uw Fw 3Fw Uw' 3Rw2 Rw' F' D L' 3Rw' 3Fw' B2 D' Fw2 U' D 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw' D2 Lw Dw' L' Lw' B' Dw' Bw2 3Rw' D2 Rw 3Rw' Fw' Dw2 3Rw' Uw2 U2 F2 Lw' 3Rw' U' Dw2 R 3Uw2 B2 Uw' B2

5. 3Fw2 F' R2 Lw Rw' 3Fw 3Rw R D' Lw' 3Fw' D' Bw Lw2 Rw 3Uw' U R 3Fw B2 Dw Fw2 Uw Fw 3Fw' B Uw2 F Bw' 3Uw Dw' Bw' D2 Bw' Fw' 3Fw2 U2 Rw2 Bw R' Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 L 3Uw2 3Rw Lw2 3Uw2 D2 Uw2 B' 3Uw2 3Rw U Bw2 Rw' Dw Rw2 L' R Lw 3Uw2 Fw2 Dw Uw2 Lw R' Uw2 Dw' Bw B' R' L' Rw2 U2 Bw' 3Rw 3Fw' Uw L'

6. 3Rw R 3Uw' R2 B2 3Fw2 R2 3Uw Uw Rw' D 3Fw' Dw' Lw Dw' R' U2 L' 3Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Lw' Uw F' R2 L2 U2 Lw2 U B' 3Rw Lw2 Dw' F Lw L' 3Rw Bw2 Lw' B2 R' 3Uw2 Lw Dw Uw2 B 3Rw' L2 Lw2 Rw 3Uw' F D' Fw B2 Lw' D2 Bw Uw F2 L Fw2 L' Dw' Rw' Dw' U Uw' Fw2 B' U2 Uw' 3Rw2 Rw 3Uw' Lw2 Dw2 B2 3Fw Fw2

7. R Uw2 Bw2 R 3Rw D2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 B Fw' R' F' 3Rw' 3Uw Fw2 U' Fw F Dw 3Fw2 3Rw2 Bw' Dw 3Rw' Rw' F Rw' B' Fw2 Rw Uw Lw' Fw' 3Uw' Fw' 3Fw Uw2 F Rw L 3Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' 3Uw2 L' Fw2 3Fw2 Uw Dw' 3Fw Rw2 3Uw' U Dw' Fw2 Bw' B' R 3Uw2 Dw Fw' Uw 3Uw Lw Uw' 3Uw2 Fw' B Bw2 L2 Uw Lw2 B 3Uw2 Uw F2 R2 3Fw

8. Fw D Rw2 Dw' Rw2 L2 R' U' Bw2 Dw2 Uw Lw2 L Dw' F Fw' Rw' Fw2 Bw' 3Uw' B' 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw' B' Bw Dw2 Rw2 L' 3Uw Bw Lw Fw' Rw' F2 Bw' 3Fw D Uw 3Rw Uw B2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 3Rw' Dw' U2 R' 3Uw2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 F B R Uw U2 L2 F' Dw' U2 D' 3Fw2 R B Dw Lw2 D Uw2 R2 Rw2 Uw F' R2 3Fw' D2 Fw2 Rw U2

9. 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw Bw' U2 R Lw2 B' Rw2 Lw' 3Rw U' Rw' 3Rw2 D' U2 Lw U2 L' 3Fw2 Lw2 3Rw Bw F2 3Fw' Dw Bw2 U Lw' 3Uw' Dw Lw Uw 3Uw' B2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Dw2 F U' 3Uw2 R2 F2 Rw' Lw2 B2 3Fw2 Fw2 3Uw' L D' B2 U' 3Uw' 3Fw Uw2 Dw2 Rw Uw' Bw2 3Rw Rw Bw2 D' B L R' F' 3Rw' L' Rw' D' B2 3Rw Fw' L' Rw2 Lw' R2 U

10. Lw' Dw2 Bw2 L2 3Rw B2 3Uw Rw' U2 Lw2 3Uw' D' 3Rw' L2 3Fw' Fw2 Dw2 3Uw L' Rw2 F' Bw' Lw 3Rw Bw2 Dw' B' L2 F' U' 3Uw' 3Rw L' Dw Lw' U' D' Dw Uw F 3Rw R2 Rw Fw2 Uw' 3Rw2 F' L Rw U 3Rw' D 3Rw 3Fw2 R' U' 3Fw B U2 Dw 3Rw2 L Uw' F R 3Rw Bw 3Rw2 L' Fw2 Bw 3Fw' D' R2 3Uw Bw' Lw R2 Rw2 3Rw

11. D' Lw' B2 Dw' L' Dw2 Uw' U' F R' Bw Fw Lw2 D2 3Rw Rw' F2 Lw' Uw2 R 3Rw' Uw' L2 B Fw' Dw U Lw2 B2 Uw U 3Rw2 F 3Rw2 U Bw Lw' Rw2 3Rw' Dw2 3Rw' D2 Bw2 R' Lw2 Uw2 3Uw Lw F' R 3Rw 3Fw' Fw2 B L 3Fw' D L Bw Lw' 3Fw' Fw Lw B' 3Rw2 L F2 B' Fw' L2 Lw' 3Fw2 Dw 3Rw' Bw Dw2 R' F2 Fw' B2

12. B' D2 Rw2 3Uw L' Lw' Bw2 D Bw2 B Dw2 3Rw U L2 Uw' Bw' L2 Fw Uw Rw2 R2 Bw2 Fw' Lw' U2 Bw U2 Rw 3Rw 3Fw Bw' Fw2 3Uw U Dw F2 Lw' Uw 3Rw' D' Uw2 Dw 3Rw' Fw 3Uw' L D2 R2 Rw' U Uw2 L 3Fw Uw' Fw Dw2 U Uw2 3Fw' Fw' Rw U2 D2 Uw Dw2 R 3Uw' R2 Bw Rw' F2 D2 Dw2 F Rw2 F2 Lw2 Rw2 3Uw' D2


7x7


Spoiler



1. Lw2 D' Dw' 3Lw Lw2 U' Uw' 3Rw' 3Lw2 D Dw2 3Rw2 R' D' 3Lw' 3Rw2 F R2 B U2 Uw2 3Lw R2 Uw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 Bw F Uw' D' L' 3Bw2 L Uw Rw Uw2 U' 3Bw2 L' 3Dw2 3Lw L Uw2 3Rw2 R' Dw Uw 3Dw' R' 3Uw2 Rw D2 B2 3Uw D' Rw' R2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw 3Bw' 3Lw 3Uw' F2 Rw' Lw2 3Uw 3Dw 3Fw 3Bw R Uw 3Bw' L' Dw2 3Fw2 D2 Dw' Bw2 B2 3Dw2 Fw 3Lw2 3Dw Lw' Uw2 3Uw' D Lw F2 Uw' Rw' B R2 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Fw Bw2 D2 R2

2. Bw' Uw Bw2 Fw' U' 3Dw2 R L B Rw2 3Fw' 3Lw 3Rw' 3Dw Uw Fw' L D2 3Fw' Lw 3Rw' U' 3Uw Rw2 D' 3Uw 3Bw' 3Dw2 U' Fw Uw' F2 Uw Rw2 L Uw 3Rw2 B2 3Lw' B D' 3Uw' 3Dw2 Bw R 3Uw' Rw R' 3Rw2 L2 3Uw' L Fw2 Bw' R2 L' 3Dw' Fw 3Bw' 3Lw2 Fw2 3Lw2 Dw' Fw L R Uw2 D2 R 3Dw' 3Fw' Rw 3Lw F L' D2 Uw Rw' 3Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw Bw2 3Bw 3Lw 3Rw' D' R2 3Dw2 3Uw Uw' B 3Fw' Dw' Uw Bw D U' 3Fw' B' 3Uw2

3. D B' Rw 3Uw' Lw2 Rw2 B' Dw 3Uw' Rw2 3Fw' R' U2 3Lw R' U' 3Rw' F B 3Fw2 L 3Uw' Bw2 U' 3Bw2 3Fw' L R Fw2 R 3Dw2 3Bw' 3Rw2 L' F' Rw L 3Bw' 3Uw' L U Uw 3Bw2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw R' Lw2 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Fw 3Lw U' L D' Uw2 3Dw' L 3Fw2 L2 F2 Lw' Fw 3Rw' 3Fw2 F' R Bw Lw 3Bw2 R2 3Fw' 3Lw' Dw 3Bw2 Rw2 F 3Fw 3Dw B2 Lw2 3Dw' F' L2 3Fw2 Rw' 3Fw' U' Dw2 3Bw2 Bw' 3Fw Uw U2 3Lw' Bw Lw2 B2 Bw 3Fw'

4. 3Uw' F R2 U2 F2 Fw' 3Dw L' Fw2 U Fw Lw2 3Fw L' D F2 Lw2 Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw' Rw Fw' 3Bw2 L' 3Rw' 3Bw Uw2 Lw' U F2 Rw U2 3Rw 3Bw Rw' Dw Lw' 3Uw' Bw' 3Rw 3Dw Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 3Lw' 3Rw D' 3Fw2 3Lw' R Lw 3Bw D U' Rw' 3Fw2 D' Lw2 3Fw' B Lw' U 3Fw 3Dw2 3Lw' D U R Lw2 F' Uw 3Fw2 Fw2 B2 Dw' F2 3Dw U' L2 3Dw2 D2 3Lw Dw Uw' D' Bw Rw 3Rw2 3Uw2 U' Rw' Bw2 U' Fw' B Bw 3Uw 3Rw B' 3Bw'

5. Fw2 U' L2 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Bw Lw2 L' 3Bw2 B 3Fw2 Rw2 3Lw2 B' Fw F2 3Bw2 3Rw Dw' D' R Dw 3Rw' F D' Bw2 R' Dw2 3Lw D L 3Fw2 3Lw' D' F 3Uw' 3Fw2 B' 3Bw' Rw2 3Bw Fw R Dw2 Bw Dw' L2 B 3Uw' 3Lw Lw2 3Rw2 Dw' B' L 3Lw 3Dw D' 3Uw2 3Bw' L2 Rw Lw 3Lw2 Fw2 B Uw B' U' 3Bw2 Lw R2 B2 U2 B L' 3Dw 3Lw' 3Dw 3Uw D U B2 L 3Rw' Rw Fw' B 3Fw' 3Uw Dw Lw2 3Fw' 3Lw Bw2 3Rw' L B' F' 3Lw2

6. 3Dw2 R F2 Uw' B' 3Rw' R' D2 3Lw B 3Rw2 U' F Dw 3Dw2 Lw' 3Lw2 D' 3Rw' Bw' Dw2 Bw2 Rw' B 3Bw Uw2 L' Lw 3Lw' D' 3Uw2 F R Fw2 3Uw 3Fw' Uw2 F R2 3Rw' B F 3Lw 3Uw2 L2 R' 3Dw2 R 3Bw' Bw2 F2 Dw 3Rw Dw2 Lw F2 Dw D2 3Bw2 B F' L 3Fw2 Rw2 3Uw Lw U' Lw 3Fw' Uw2 Lw' 3Dw Bw Dw' L Dw2 D' Lw2 U' F' B2 R' Lw' 3Uw2 B2 3Uw' Rw' Fw2 D' B' 3Rw 3Lw' R 3Bw2 Rw' L2 3Rw2 B R' Dw

7. L2 Rw' Lw2 R2 3Uw' Bw L 3Rw' 3Uw U 3Bw2 D Dw Fw2 Lw D2 Fw F' Dw2 3Dw' B Dw2 3Lw L' B' Lw F' Bw U' Uw Lw2 Rw R 3Rw2 L F2 3Fw 3Uw L2 3Bw2 3Dw F 3Rw' F 3Uw Rw' 3Dw2 R Bw2 Uw2 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Lw Uw2 Lw R2 Uw 3Bw' Dw2 B' 3Rw2 D2 3Rw2 D2 F2 3Lw 3Bw' B2 Fw Uw 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Fw' Dw 3Lw' 3Bw2 L2 3Lw2 3Uw2 B2 Bw' L 3Fw' B 3Bw Rw2 L' 3Rw D 3Uw2 Uw' L U2 Rw' U Fw' Dw 3Uw' B' 3Uw'

8. B2 3Bw' 3Lw U2 F' 3Uw F2 L' Bw' L' 3Fw2 Bw F' B' Uw' B2 Bw' 3Dw' Bw U' 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Uw 3Rw D' 3Uw2 3Dw2 B' 3Rw' R2 D' 3Lw2 Dw 3Lw' 3Uw' Fw Bw B' Dw2 L2 3Dw2 L 3Dw2 3Rw' Fw2 3Bw' Rw' 3Fw Bw' U2 Bw U' 3Rw' F' R Bw2 3Dw' Lw' 3Uw2 B 3Rw 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Lw Uw2 3Lw B2 3Lw R 3Uw2 3Fw2 F2 Lw2 3Dw' U B 3Rw2 Rw' Uw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 L2 3Fw D 3Rw2 F U2 3Rw' 3Uw 3Fw' D F 3Uw2 Dw L' U Uw F2 3Fw2 3Bw2

9. 3Lw D F2 D L' 3Lw' F B 3Bw2 3Uw 3Dw' Fw' 3Bw 3Uw Uw D Dw' U2 Fw' L2 3Lw' Fw' Uw F 3Dw' Uw 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Lw 3Rw 3Fw F U Dw' R' 3Rw2 3Dw Bw2 3Bw2 D' Uw 3Rw' U' Rw2 3Dw' Bw Fw' 3Uw' U' Lw' D' Uw 3Bw2 Bw2 3Fw Dw2 Fw L' F2 B Dw' 3Rw' U2 Fw' Dw' Fw' 3Rw Lw Rw2 3Dw' F 3Lw 3Rw' Fw' L2 R2 F2 Uw 3Dw 3Lw' 3Uw R2 U' Uw2 3Rw' Uw2 F2 Fw2 L Dw2 R2 3Lw 3Rw D' 3Fw2 F U2 D2 3Bw' 3Fw2

10. Fw 3Fw2 U Uw2 Rw' B' Rw2 U Bw2 3Bw Fw2 Uw' Lw Uw' 3Uw' B' R' 3Fw F2 D' L' Lw 3Bw R2 3Lw' Bw Lw2 D' Lw' D' R' Bw' R D 3Lw B' F Fw2 Uw' 3Bw2 Fw' 3Dw D' 3Fw' B2 3Dw' Fw D Uw Lw L' 3Uw' 3Fw2 D' 3Dw Uw L2 3Bw2 F' B' Uw' Rw U2 R' 3Rw' 3Dw B 3Uw2 3Rw Uw 3Dw' 3Rw2 F 3Lw2 3Fw 3Bw Dw B 3Lw' B Lw2 Dw 3Dw' U' Uw D Bw2 3Rw Dw2 Rw' U2 3Fw Rw U' Bw' B' U D' 3Lw L

11. 3Dw 3Fw2 3Rw Rw2 F Lw' L' 3Dw2 Fw D2 Rw R' Uw' R 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 B2 3Bw U Fw' Rw' 3Lw Lw2 Bw Fw 3Fw2 Dw2 R L' Uw2 B2 3Fw Bw2 Fw Uw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 F D Fw2 Dw 3Bw' Dw' B2 D' 3Fw' Rw2 3Lw 3Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 L2 3Uw' Rw2 F 3Fw' Rw2 F2 3Lw Rw2 Fw2 Bw Dw' Rw2 3Lw2 R2 F 3Fw2 D 3Fw' B2 3Rw' 3Bw' Bw' F 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Lw' Fw L F2 Uw 3Rw2 3Lw 3Uw' Rw' Bw L D2 B Rw2 U2 Uw2 D2 3Fw Uw2 Fw' 3Fw' B

12. L2 B' D' Lw2 Rw' Uw2 D2 3Dw' 3Rw2 Fw 3Dw' R' 3Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw 3Fw 3Bw' U2 Dw Uw L F2 Uw 3Fw 3Bw' 3Dw Bw2 R Bw' R2 D2 3Lw2 B2 Uw' U' R 3Rw' 3Lw Fw2 3Rw2 Rw2 F 3Dw2 U R Dw 3Rw' Rw 3Fw2 3Dw' B' D Fw' 3Rw2 B2 3Rw U Fw 3Uw2 3Lw' Fw2 F 3Uw Dw' 3Bw2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Dw D' U2 Dw' R Bw2 3Fw' 3Bw' F' D' 3Bw' 3Rw 3Bw 3Fw Dw2 3Dw B 3Fw2 D' Fw Dw 3Uw 3Bw Fw2 Rw' 3Lw2 3Uw2 B' Rw2 3Lw L' Bw



Good luck!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

7x7:

Goal: Sub 3:20
Method: Redux
Cube: X-Man Spark M

avg of 5: 3:12.621

Time List:
3:04.346
3:07.415
3:02.790 PB Mo3, 3:04.850
3:26.101
3:33.673


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 7, 2020)

R39, 6x6, sub 2:45 
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-07
avg of 12: 2:49.780

Time List:
2:44.145, 2:41.858, 2:59.342, 2:57.906, 2:43.537, 2:44.796, (3:22.773), 3:05.727, 2:49.805, 2:46.115, (2:23.225+), 2:44.566

7 was a jam, 11 was +2'ed out of PB.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 7, 2020)

*End of round 39*

6x6
Me - sub 2:45 - 2:49.780 - 0/3

7x7
Micah - sub 3:20 - 3:12.621 - 1/3

*Round 40*
6x6


Spoiler



1. Fw Dw2 Fw2 R2 Bw D' 3Uw' U' R' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Uw2 Rw R' U' 3Rw' Fw2 Lw' Rw D 3Rw Bw' Fw Uw' D F2 Lw Fw2 Uw' D U' F' Lw2 3Fw R' 3Uw' R F' Lw Bw2 3Uw2 Dw 3Fw Lw' Uw F2 3Rw Dw Uw 3Fw' F 3Uw' Uw' L2 B2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' R2 Uw Rw' 3Fw' Dw' Lw 3Rw' Bw2 D' 3Uw2 Bw D' Bw Dw' L' B' Bw Fw2 U 3Fw2 Lw

2. U' Bw' 3Fw' Dw2 Rw' F Fw Lw2 Bw F2 Lw2 3Uw F2 L' 3Uw Bw F L' 3Uw Rw2 Uw' Lw U Uw2 D' 3Uw2 3Fw' Bw2 D2 Bw2 D2 F B' Rw R 3Fw' Fw2 F Rw2 F Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw' Dw Fw2 Uw' Dw2 U2 R' Lw2 Bw2 L B' D2 Uw2 R B' R Lw Bw R2 Fw Bw 3Rw2 R2 B' U Rw2 3Rw D2 F2 Rw2 3Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw' F2 Bw' 3Fw Uw'

3. R2 U B F2 L 3Rw2 Bw' Uw' 3Rw 3Uw2 Uw' Rw' D' 3Fw Uw' 3Rw' R' U2 R' 3Rw U' 3Fw' 3Rw Lw2 B2 Lw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw' Rw U' Uw' Lw' 3Uw' Uw2 Bw' Dw U' Rw Bw2 3Uw2 D2 3Fw' F2 R 3Uw2 F' Dw' 3Rw Fw2 Rw2 B2 3Fw2 Fw2 L' Rw' 3Rw2 3Fw Bw Uw2 D2 B' Dw2 F2 Fw2 B' U' Fw' L' Lw' Rw' Dw 3Uw2 Bw U2 D2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Uw'

4. D Dw2 3Fw Rw U 3Rw' L' B' Dw2 U' Lw2 Bw D2 Rw2 B2 Lw' 3Uw R2 3Rw' Uw' L' 3Fw 3Uw Bw Uw' F2 R' B L2 U' 3Rw' Uw2 3Rw' F' Bw' 3Rw 3Fw B2 D 3Fw2 Fw' F2 3Rw D U Rw2 B2 L Uw2 3Rw Bw2 3Rw' Rw' F2 Bw 3Fw2 3Rw' U2 R' L Uw2 3Fw2 Fw2 R2 3Rw 3Uw B2 F2 D' Dw' Rw' U2 Uw 3Rw 3Uw Bw' Dw 3Uw' Rw Uw'

5. Fw 3Fw 3Uw L B2 Bw' Uw' 3Uw Dw2 Bw2 B Rw2 L2 3Fw2 Lw Rw 3Uw Lw Rw2 F' D Lw 3Rw2 Rw Fw2 Bw U Uw2 3Fw' Lw' Fw2 R2 Rw Fw' D' R2 Rw' Fw' Lw2 L U R' D' Dw2 L2 Lw2 F2 D' B' Dw' Fw' R2 U' Dw2 D Uw Fw Rw 3Rw R' 3Uw' U Fw2 Bw' U' Rw2 Lw' L2 3Rw R Fw' Rw' U2 Fw' D Bw' Rw2 Lw2 3Rw2 B'

6. D2 Dw 3Uw Fw2 F2 Dw 3Fw' B Fw L' Lw2 3Rw' 3Fw Uw2 Dw R' Uw' 3Uw2 Bw' Dw Bw' R2 B2 3Uw2 Lw 3Fw2 D' U2 3Fw' 3Uw L Bw2 Fw' F2 3Uw L' Fw Rw2 D' F' Rw2 R 3Fw D 3Rw2 F U Dw2 3Fw2 L Bw' B U' L2 U Dw' F D2 Bw 3Uw D2 R' D' Fw' D2 Dw2 Lw 3Fw' 3Rw' B U2 3Uw Uw' Fw2 U' R 3Rw' Lw' 3Fw L2

7. Bw' Fw2 3Fw' B2 R 3Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 3Uw Bw U' B Lw2 D L2 U' Dw' 3Fw B 3Rw B R' Uw2 Dw' R' B2 L Lw2 Fw F' 3Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Lw2 3Fw2 F' Bw U2 Fw D 3Uw2 L R2 Dw' Bw' Dw 3Rw2 Uw Bw2 Lw2 U2 D2 R' B2 3Rw2 U Fw F2 Dw' Bw U2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Fw 3Rw Uw' 3Uw Dw' 3Fw' 3Rw' B' Rw2 R Lw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 U2

8. Lw Rw 3Fw' Dw' R2 F2 Uw B Lw Bw2 3Uw' Dw Fw F' L' Uw2 3Uw Bw R2 D2 L2 3Uw2 F' U2 3Fw 3Uw' L' U' R2 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw R 3Uw2 R2 Dw B' Uw2 3Uw2 Lw2 B' U2 B2 R' Rw 3Uw' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw' B' Lw2 L Rw Dw' Rw2 Dw' L 3Fw' Bw2 Dw2 B' Dw 3Uw' R2 Fw2 Lw 3Fw B2 U' F2 Lw' Fw U'

9. Rw' B2 F2 Fw 3Uw2 3Fw 3Rw2 Dw2 L' R2 Uw2 Fw Dw 3Fw2 Lw2 L' 3Uw' Fw 3Uw Uw 3Fw' 3Rw' B R' 3Fw' U2 Rw' 3Uw' Dw2 R2 D Lw F Dw' 3Rw Dw' Lw' U2 Uw R F Uw Dw L2 Rw2 B2 3Uw' U Bw 3Fw2 Rw R2 Fw' Lw' Uw2 D' R2 L Bw2 3Uw Fw' B Dw Fw' 3Rw' D' Uw2 Lw D2 R B' Fw2 Rw' D2 Bw Uw2 L' Dw' U' L'

10. L B 3Fw2 3Uw2 Fw' D 3Uw L' F2 L2 Rw' Uw2 Lw2 3Uw' Rw2 F' 3Rw' R2 B2 3Rw Bw' Fw' Dw B2 3Uw' Uw L2 B' Uw D' 3Uw L' Fw' F' 3Rw2 R' 3Fw' B' Uw Dw' 3Uw' R Fw2 Dw2 Rw' F2 D2 Fw2 Bw' 3Fw Dw' Fw' L' 3Uw Rw2 3Uw L2 Lw2 U' Uw' D' Lw 3Fw Uw2 3Uw Bw Dw' U2 3Uw Uw2 D Fw 3Rw' Fw2 L2 U2 Uw' Lw' Bw2 Fw

11. 3Fw Uw' F' Lw' L' F L' Lw2 Rw R2 Uw D' Dw Fw' Lw2 D Bw' Lw' L2 Uw 3Uw' R D 3Fw2 L2 U 3Fw R2 Rw F' L' B2 R B Rw2 Dw R2 Bw' 3Fw2 D Dw L2 3Uw Lw' F' U2 L Bw' Uw F 3Fw Rw2 3Fw Rw U 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw R' Lw2 3Uw' Fw2 U' Rw2 Dw2 Fw' B L Fw2 Dw' 3Rw U2 Dw2 D F2 Uw' R Lw2 3Rw'
12. R2 3Fw' Lw 3Rw' Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 D2 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw Dw 3Fw Rw2 3Rw2 Uw Bw' 3Fw R2 L' U' Bw2 Dw2 F' Lw2 F' L2 Uw U' D2 Dw2 3Rw' R2 Lw' F' U' B 3Uw' 3Rw' F' Fw' Dw2 Lw Dw2 Lw' R' Rw2 Uw Bw2 D' 3Uw2 Bw L2 R' U Uw' Rw2 B2 Lw 3Fw' R Rw2 Lw2 U2 3Fw2 Rw' U' F2 3Fw2 U D2 Dw2 Uw' R' Uw2 3Uw D2 L Dw' 3Rw2


7X7


Spoiler



1. Bw' 3Lw U2 Bw2 3Lw B2 R' 3Bw2 3Fw2 Fw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 3Rw B' 3Lw F Bw' 3Lw' Uw2 B2 3Bw' 3Dw2 Lw' L2 3Uw F' Lw L Bw2 3Rw2 3Fw' Rw Uw' 3Dw' Bw2 3Lw' Bw2 D2 3Fw' Bw Dw2 Bw' 3Rw R2 3Uw' Fw U2 L D2 3Lw2 B Uw Rw' D' 3Rw2 F Bw2 R2 Rw 3Rw F2 U 3Lw Lw2 Dw2 3Bw 3Uw2 Fw L2 Bw2 Uw2 3Bw F2 Rw2 D' 3Fw' 3Lw2 Dw U' 3Dw 3Rw2 Fw Bw' Uw2 Fw' 3Lw' Fw2 3Dw Rw' Dw' 3Fw' Uw2 F2 3Dw' Bw' 3Fw' U2 R 3Dw'

2. 3Lw 3Fw' F2 R Uw Dw R 3Lw' B' Bw' 3Bw2 Fw2 L 3Dw F' Lw2 3Lw' U2 Lw2 Dw2 L' D2 F R2 F' 3Fw R' Dw2 3Rw 3Lw2 Uw' B' 3Fw' U R Dw2 R2 3Uw Lw 3Fw' D2 3Fw2 Dw 3Fw 3Uw' 3Fw' Dw' Uw2 Bw2 3Lw2 Lw' L' 3Dw' 3Uw' Bw2 3Lw Dw B' 3Fw R2 Fw2 Uw' F' Lw2 L2 Fw Dw 3Lw' Uw' F' 3Rw' Dw2 3Dw' Fw' 3Bw' F 3Dw2 R2 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Fw L Uw Dw 3Dw2 F 3Dw' Bw2 3Dw' D Lw' Fw Bw2 F2 3Lw' Lw2 3Uw' Rw2 R' L'

3. Dw2 Fw' 3Bw R Dw' 3Rw2 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Bw Uw2 3Bw B2 3Lw' Rw' B' Rw 3Uw' 3Bw' B Fw2 Lw' Dw Bw B' Dw U2 Uw2 D' 3Bw D2 Bw2 D Rw2 3Rw Lw 3Uw' Lw2 3Bw2 F Dw 3Uw 3Rw F Rw2 L' B' 3Rw 3Uw Fw2 Rw R2 F Lw' Dw2 3Fw' U' Lw U Dw' D' R Lw 3Uw' L2 B' 3Bw2 Rw' Lw2 L B D R2 Bw' R F2 D' 3Fw2 Fw2 Uw2 3Bw Lw' Uw Dw Bw F2 3Rw' U Lw2 3Uw Bw 3Lw Dw Lw Bw' Uw' F' 3Uw' 3Bw2 Uw2 U'

4. 3Rw' Rw' 3Fw U' R Uw' L' Fw' D L' Bw' 3Uw2 Dw 3Rw2 U' F Bw' L2 Uw B' Uw2 3Lw Bw Rw' B2 Lw D2 Bw2 3Bw2 3Dw2 R2 L2 D' L' 3Rw2 B' U Lw' F' 3Fw2 D' 3Uw Fw2 3Uw Dw Fw2 3Uw2 U' Dw Rw2 F' Dw' F Fw 3Uw2 R' Bw' Dw' R 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Uw' U 3Bw 3Fw2 Dw U2 B' Fw' U2 Lw' 3Bw2 Dw B2 3Fw 3Rw2 Dw Lw R2 D' 3Uw2 Fw' 3Fw R2 L' Bw U' R' D2 Dw2 R F2 3Uw' L' 3Uw D' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 3Uw

5. U' 3Fw B Rw' R' Fw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw Dw2 Fw2 3Fw Lw2 Uw B2 R2 3Uw2 Dw2 D Fw 3Uw2 U 3Dw2 B 3Rw 3Bw2 F U' 3Bw D' F' Lw' 3Fw2 L B2 3Bw2 Lw Rw2 Uw 3Bw' 3Fw L2 F L R2 3Uw2 B2 Bw2 Rw' 3Dw2 L2 Dw Uw 3Fw' Rw2 3Lw' Bw Uw Dw U' 3Rw2 3Uw Bw 3Lw' D' Fw 3Bw2 R' 3Bw L B 3Bw2 3Lw2 3Fw' 3Dw 3Lw 3Rw2 U2 3Fw 3Rw' 3Uw2 R2 3Dw2 F2 3Lw 3Uw 3Dw Rw2 3Rw' Bw Dw' Lw' D' Fw2 B2 3Rw 3Lw

6. Dw 3Rw' F2 R L Fw' Bw2 Dw' Bw R' Uw 3Dw 3Fw' Lw 3Fw F2 Rw2 B2 Lw' D Dw' 3Lw2 3Uw' Rw2 R' 3Fw2 F Bw' L2 U' Dw Lw2 3Fw' Bw2 R' 3Rw F' D 3Uw Lw' Bw' U' D Bw F L 3Rw' 3Fw F2 3Rw' L2 F D L2 R Bw2 Rw' 3Bw 3Lw' B' 3Dw 3Bw' R2 3Uw 3Dw' Bw2 3Rw' U2 3Rw 3Dw' Uw2 R2 F' Lw' F' 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Bw2 F2 U' F U B2 R2 Bw' L 3Bw 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Bw 3Lw F' Rw R' 3Dw' F2 3Lw2 3Bw2 Rw' Fw

7. Rw' R' F D2 F2 Uw' Bw' Lw' 3Dw2 Uw' B 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Dw' Rw' Bw' D2 Bw2 B2 D U F' R 3Dw R2 3Uw B2 R' D' F U2 F2 3Dw R2 3Fw2 Lw' 3Fw2 Uw' Lw2 3Rw 3Lw' Dw2 3Uw2 3Bw' Uw2 Rw2 D' L2 3Dw2 B F' Dw2 U' 3Lw2 Fw Dw Fw' 3Dw' U2 L Fw' 3Lw' L2 B' Bw2 U' F2 Rw' Dw2 B 3Rw2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 Lw' F R' Dw' R2 3Fw B 3Rw' L2 3Fw' Fw2 Rw2 3Lw2 L' Lw' 3Fw D' L 3Fw' B Rw' B2 3Fw2 Rw2 3Uw2 D'

8. 3Fw Uw' Dw' 3Rw2 Uw 3Bw2 3Fw' Fw2 Bw2 3Lw U B D2 Rw' 3Rw' 3Dw2 U2 Lw' 3Uw' 3Dw2 L2 Fw2 3Rw2 F2 3Fw Uw2 Bw' 3Uw' 3Lw Bw' 3Lw 3Uw U' Fw' Rw2 3Dw2 B 3Dw2 U2 B 3Rw U2 Bw2 F2 3Uw 3Dw' U2 Rw2 F' Bw D' 3Dw2 Fw' R2 B' 3Lw Fw' Dw2 3Bw' 3Dw D2 U2 3Bw' Lw' 3Lw2 Dw' Rw R' Uw2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 3Lw L2 3Fw' 3Dw2 D Rw' Fw2 3Uw2 Uw2 3Fw' 3Dw2 B' 3Lw 3Fw 3Uw' Lw' 3Dw2 Fw' 3Uw 3Fw Uw' L2 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw' Bw' Dw' 3Lw2

9. Bw L Uw L2 3Rw' Uw R2 Dw2 Rw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Lw' Uw2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 Bw' R' L Fw2 3Dw2 D' Dw2 Bw Fw' 3Dw' D 3Uw2 B2 Lw2 U L 3Bw2 3Uw 3Fw' R2 F' B 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Lw Dw 3Rw2 3Dw' F Uw' Fw2 D2 U' 3Lw' Lw' 3Uw 3Lw' 3Fw L' B L2 F2 3Uw2 Rw Uw L' Uw 3Rw 3Fw 3Rw2 R' L' D Rw' 3Fw U' 3Fw U Uw Lw2 3Fw' U2 Rw2 3Uw' L2 3Rw' Bw R' D2 R' Uw Fw F2 U2 3Bw2 F2 Lw2 Dw 3Bw Dw R'

10. 3Fw' D' 3Lw2 3Rw2 Dw' 3Rw 3Uw2 F D' 3Dw Dw2 Lw F 3Lw' D' Fw U2 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Dw' 3Lw' R Bw' Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw Rw2 U' D 3Lw' R' 3Bw2 3Lw' Dw Uw 3Bw2 Fw Dw' Lw2 B R2 Lw2 3Rw F 3Bw 3Dw D' L Fw' Dw R 3Uw R2 Fw2 R2 Fw' U' Dw 3Dw 3Rw2 F2 D2 3Fw' Lw 3Fw Lw2 3Rw 3Bw2 B' Uw2 L Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Lw F2 B2 3Dw' Bw2 Uw2 3Dw Lw' F2 3Rw2 Fw' D' 3Fw 3Lw B2 R2 L 3Fw Lw' U' 3Uw L2 Bw U 3Dw' L'

11. 3Fw L Uw2 U Rw 3Fw D2 Dw B2 R' Bw Dw R' Rw2 Bw 3Uw' Lw2 L2 R' U2 Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw U D2 R 3Lw2 Fw Uw' B2 U R2 F2 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Fw2 U2 Lw' U 3Fw D2 Dw2 Fw Lw D2 Bw2 R' B' Rw' Fw' L2 3Dw' D 3Bw 3Dw' Fw U F' R Rw2 B 3Uw D2 3Dw2 L2 B 3Uw 3Fw R 3Dw2 3Uw2 Lw2 Rw U D' R Dw 3Lw2 L' 3Dw 3Bw' L 3Fw' Lw2 Rw 3Dw' 3Bw Fw2 3Dw Uw2 3Bw 3Lw' 3Rw' F' Rw Lw L D R' 3Dw2

12. 3Bw2 3Dw 3Lw2 L2 3Dw' R' D 3Bw 3Lw2 U F Uw' L' 3Dw2 Fw' L 3Uw' Lw' U' 3Rw2 3Lw D Lw' 3Dw' Dw2 Bw' Fw2 3Fw' 3Uw Bw2 3Rw2 D2 B2 Bw2 Uw2 3Lw B2 R' 3Bw2 L' Bw2 R' 3Lw' Rw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw' 3Uw 3Dw' 3Bw L Lw' Fw Uw2 3Rw Lw' F U2 3Uw' Lw2 B 3Lw R B2 3Uw Lw' B Lw Bw 3Dw Uw' Fw 3Uw 3Bw 3Rw2 Dw Fw Bw2 B Uw Fw Rw' B' L' 3Dw Rw' Fw Lw2 Dw' 3Uw2 R2 3Lw2 3Fw' F' Dw Uw 3Fw' Lw2 L' F



Good luck!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 8, 2020)

6x6:
Goal: Sub 2:10 (pretty optimistic but we'll see what I can do).
Cube: X-Man Shadow M (still no MGC  )


avg of 5: 2:18.839 (0/3)

Time List:
2:15.029, 2:25.187, 2:16.301, DNF(2:24.840) did the wrong a perm lol then stopped the timer. 2:14.556

not too good.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 15, 2020)

*End of round 40:*
6x6:
Micah - sub 2:10 - 2:18.839 - 0/3

*Round 41:*
6x6


Spoiler



1. Rw' D Dw2 L' Lw' B2 Lw' Dw' Bw2 D2 Uw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Uw' R' Rw Lw2 D Fw2 F Dw2 D' R2 3Uw2 Dw2 3Rw2 Fw2 Lw' 3Fw' Rw2 3Uw B' Lw' R2 D Bw2 3Rw' Lw2 B' Fw2 Lw2 F2 Rw2 3Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 3Fw L F' 3Rw2 Fw2 R2 Fw B' D2 Dw 3Fw2 3Rw Rw' F Fw U' L2 3Rw2 3Fw L 3Rw2 Fw Lw' Rw' 3Fw' F' R2 U2 3Uw2 Dw 3Fw Bw2 F2 3Rw'

2. Uw Fw2 U' Dw' L' 3Rw' R 3Fw Rw Fw U' Fw Lw Rw Bw2 Lw2 B' 3Rw' 3Uw' U2 Uw' Dw2 L' D' Bw' 3Fw 3Uw F' Dw2 Bw Fw2 Lw' F' L' 3Rw B Lw2 Rw Dw' D 3Rw' U 3Rw2 Lw2 Fw' 3Uw Rw' 3Fw Dw Lw 3Uw' R Fw2 F2 3Uw' F' 3Uw 3Rw F2 L2 3Uw' Dw' L2 Lw2 3Uw R2 Dw Rw Uw B2 Fw Bw' L Bw2 L2 R Uw D' R2 Dw

3. U' Bw Rw2 R2 L B Fw' L2 Lw' B' Rw' 3Fw D2 Dw L2 Dw' B' Fw' F2 L2 Lw' Uw Dw2 D' Bw' L Bw Dw 3Rw Bw Fw' R Dw2 3Uw' Rw Bw2 Dw R2 L F2 Dw F' Rw Uw2 L F2 Rw2 R2 3Fw' Dw' Uw Bw2 D' U B2 D2 U2 L2 F Uw Fw2 R D' L R Uw U2 L2 Bw2 Uw 3Uw' Fw' F' R' Lw2 Fw 3Fw' 3Uw' U Fw'

4. U Lw2 3Uw2 3Fw' Dw2 D 3Rw' R Fw Bw Dw' R F2 R Lw U2 F Bw R 3Rw2 Lw' Fw2 U2 Uw R2 F2 L2 R' B 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw Rw2 Uw U2 Fw2 Bw U' 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw' L' F Uw Bw2 Rw2 3Rw 3Uw' Rw' 3Rw Uw' 3Fw2 D' R' 3Uw' L' D F' Fw2 3Uw 3Fw' L 3Fw 3Uw' Uw2 R' 3Fw' Fw' F B2 Uw' Bw' L Rw Dw2 Lw' Bw 3Fw' L Fw2

5. R' 3Fw B 3Rw' B D' 3Fw' Uw2 3Fw F 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw2 Lw2 B2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw Fw L U' Rw Uw2 3Fw' Rw Dw Lw L2 R' Fw2 R' Dw2 Lw Uw' Dw2 Bw L' Fw' F' 3Rw Uw' D 3Uw 3Rw2 D' R' Uw 3Fw Lw2 B2 U Lw Dw' U' B2 L2 3Fw' Rw' 3Fw2 R Fw2 L' 3Uw2 3Rw Dw2 U L' 3Uw2 Uw U2 R2 D2 L Dw2 U Fw L2 Rw F' Rw'

6. L' U' L' 3Fw 3Uw Bw2 Rw' 3Uw R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' Lw' D2 Dw' Bw' Lw Rw2 Uw' D' Dw2 Rw2 L' F Uw' D' Rw2 D' Lw 3Fw' Fw' D Bw' Uw' 3Uw Lw 3Rw Uw B R F2 L2 3Uw' Bw2 Rw' 3Uw U' Dw2 Fw2 Rw' Dw2 R' Lw2 U Rw U' 3Uw' Bw' R2 U' Lw2 B' Bw2 Rw F2 Rw2 B Bw2 3Fw' D' L' 3Uw Uw2 R2 D' 3Fw2 U Rw'

7. 3Rw L R B' L F Rw D' 3Rw2 Dw' L 3Rw2 Rw2 R B' Rw 3Rw' Fw' D Bw2 Dw2 U' Rw2 3Fw2 Bw2 3Rw R2 Fw2 3Rw2 Uw2 Lw D Uw2 3Fw Bw2 Uw' 3Rw F' 3Uw2 L' 3Rw' Fw 3Rw2 B2 Fw Lw Dw L Dw Lw' B Lw2 Uw L R' U' F2 B 3Rw2 Fw2 3Rw' D2 3Rw' Lw2 B R2 L2 B 3Fw' Bw' L2 Bw' U 3Uw2 L' U2 D2 Rw' B' Uw

8. Rw 3Rw2 D2 Uw 3Rw2 Bw B2 Lw2 Dw2 3Uw Lw' U Fw Dw2 F2 Uw2 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw2 B' D2 Lw2 Dw' F' 3Fw Fw2 Lw' Dw2 3Uw2 L2 3Fw' R' B' 3Rw' D2 F2 L' F2 Fw' 3Rw' Bw 3Uw U R2 3Rw' Bw Lw B2 3Rw' Fw2 L' 3Fw' F2 Uw Rw2 Uw' R2 3Uw' F' Bw2 D' B' L2 Rw2 D2 3Uw2 U Fw' L' R' Lw Bw' F2 Dw2 B2 Fw Lw D2 Dw2 Bw2

9. 3Rw2 Uw2 D 3Fw' U' Dw 3Fw' Uw2 D Rw 3Fw2 U F U B' Rw Lw2 U' Dw F Rw Lw' B' R2 Dw' D2 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw 3Rw' Fw' D' L Rw Dw2 U R2 B' Uw2 B' Fw Rw U Dw2 R' B 3Rw U' Lw' 3Uw' B R2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw D2 Lw Fw' Rw' Bw' R2 3Uw' Rw' Lw' B2 D2 3Rw' 3Fw' Dw2 U2 Lw B2 Lw B' 3Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 R U Lw2

10. Rw' 3Rw B2 Dw D' F L2 F' L Lw' Bw F' 3Uw2 U Uw Fw2 Bw' 3Uw' F' Dw B Dw 3Uw' D2 U2 L F2 Uw R2 Fw2 Bw F Rw' Dw B' Lw Bw2 B' Rw U 3Rw2 Bw' 3Fw2 R' 3Fw2 Lw2 F2 B' L' Dw D' U Fw' L2 Lw' D 3Fw2 B' Lw' B D2 Dw' F2 R2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw Bw' Lw Uw' Dw' B' 3Rw U F' Bw 3Uw' L' 3Fw'

11. R2 Bw2 L' F 3Fw D2 F 3Rw 3Uw Dw Lw2 Bw' L2 B Fw' 3Fw' L2 3Rw' D 3Uw' F2 Bw2 Lw B' Bw2 L' Bw2 Lw2 B Rw2 Bw' Dw2 F' Lw' Bw' Rw Uw Fw Dw F' Dw2 Lw R' Bw' U' Lw' F 3Rw2 Bw F2 Dw' 3Fw 3Uw' U2 L B' Dw Fw2 U 3Rw2 3Fw' L' D2 3Rw2 F' Uw' 3Rw 3Fw' Bw2 L Rw' Fw Uw' F' Rw' L' Lw D Fw' U'

12. Lw Dw' 3Rw2 Fw2 3Uw' Dw2 L Rw' 3Fw2 Bw2 B' 3Uw2 R2 Rw Bw R' 3Fw2 Bw' U Uw' 3Fw' Rw' Bw U R2 Uw2 D2 U 3Uw' Dw Rw 3Fw' L2 Dw' 3Fw D2 F2 Uw2 Dw' Lw Fw' L' Rw' 3Uw 3Fw2 3Uw' Dw 3Fw2 Dw' 3Uw R Lw' 3Rw2 B' 3Rw D L Lw' U' L' 3Fw2 Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 U2 F' R2 F R Uw B2 3Fw Bw2 U' Rw Uw Fw


7x7


Spoiler



1. 3Rw2 B2 Bw 3Uw Dw' 3Rw F' Dw F' B 3Uw2 D' F Uw 3Uw' 3Fw2 D F2 Rw 3Dw' R' 3Fw' L' D' Rw' 3Fw2 3Dw' L B2 3Fw2 3Lw' R Uw' L' D2 L2 3Lw 3Uw' Rw Bw U 3Bw2 R2 3Rw2 Rw2 3Bw' Uw2 3Uw' R' L F' Rw' 3Bw2 Fw' Bw2 3Fw' Uw U2 Fw2 3Lw' Dw 3Uw2 D' R2 B' 3Lw' 3Dw' F' D F 3Rw' U2 F2 R 3Dw L' 3Lw 3Bw' R' L' 3Dw2 3Uw' Fw2 Uw' L2 3Bw2 F2 L' U Fw Bw2 3Rw2 R' B2 3Lw2 3Rw' L2 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Dw'

2. 3Fw2 Lw R2 B Rw' Bw' Lw' Bw L F' R Uw' Dw2 Fw' Uw2 R2 3Rw B2 D2 3Bw U 3Rw 3Uw2 U' 3Lw 3Uw2 Bw' Lw2 L B2 3Lw2 L2 3Rw 3Uw' Dw2 Lw B Rw' Lw2 D' 3Rw2 Bw2 D2 3Bw2 D2 Lw F U 3Fw R 3Uw' B 3Fw2 3Lw Dw2 U2 B2 Rw' 3Dw2 L2 3Bw2 B' Lw' Dw' 3Dw2 3Lw2 F' 3Lw2 3Dw' B 3Rw' F 3Bw' 3Lw2 B' Dw L Uw 3Bw' B2 L' Uw Lw2 3Fw2 Fw' Rw R 3Bw2 3Lw2 3Rw' 3Uw' Bw2 3Lw' B' 3Lw' Uw' Lw' Bw2 B L2

3. U2 Bw' 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Bw B' L2 U' Lw L 3Fw B Bw' F2 L Dw2 F' 3Uw2 Bw' L2 D' 3Uw U Fw Dw2 3Fw R' D' Fw L B2 3Lw' L' U' 3Lw B' Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw 3Lw 3Fw2 B2 Dw Uw2 3Dw D2 R2 Lw 3Bw2 3Lw2 3Dw2 U2 Fw Rw' 3Fw' Bw2 R U2 Fw 3Rw D' U2 B2 Dw' Bw' 3Rw Fw2 Uw' L U2 D' 3Lw 3Rw F 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Dw2 Rw2 3Uw' Lw' L' Bw R' 3Uw2 Bw D 3Bw' Dw' Bw R2 Rw Dw D Rw' Dw 3Rw2 3Bw' Rw' 3Lw

4. Uw Rw' Dw Bw' Fw2 3Dw' 3Fw' Dw' B2 3Rw2 U' B' Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw2 Rw2 F2 B2 Uw 3Rw' U' Lw' F' 3Rw2 R' Fw2 Bw2 Rw L 3Dw2 R' L D' 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Bw Uw2 3Lw' 3Fw R L' Fw 3Bw' 3Fw2 F2 Rw' B Lw' B' Uw' Dw 3Lw 3Bw2 Uw' 3Rw2 B L2 3Uw Uw' 3Fw' 3Lw 3Dw U Fw2 B2 3Dw' 3Lw' Lw 3Dw L2 3Bw2 Dw2 F U Dw Lw' 3Bw2 Lw' D2 L 3Bw2 Rw2 L D' 3Fw2 3Rw Lw Bw2 3Fw D2 F' Bw' 3Uw B' 3Rw F2 D2 3Lw F2

5. D' Fw L U' 3Uw2 Dw2 3Fw2 Dw' 3Bw' Fw2 F Dw Rw2 Fw2 U 3Bw' Lw' Dw' 3Fw R' 3Bw2 B D F2 Bw R B 3Dw 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw D2 Lw2 Bw 3Fw 3Lw 3Rw' U 3Fw B U' 3Uw2 3Bw Dw Bw 3Uw Lw' Bw' Fw2 B2 Uw2 U' R Dw' Lw' D' 3Lw' Dw' 3Dw R2 U2 3Rw2 3Lw R2 F2 Uw2 3Rw B2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Dw' Dw2 Fw' D2 3Bw' R2 Rw' B2 D 3Lw R Bw F 3Rw' L2 U D2 Uw 3Bw D2 L2 F2 3Bw2 D 3Rw' R2 L' Rw2 B'

6. U2 3Rw 3Uw2 3Fw' Rw2 Fw F 3Bw2 Lw' L Uw2 Fw2 Dw 3Fw2 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Lw D2 Lw' Bw' U' B' 3Bw F' Fw2 L2 3Uw2 Fw' 3Lw' Dw2 3Bw' U 3Uw 3Rw2 Uw 3Rw2 3Uw' Uw2 3Lw 3Bw Bw' U' 3Bw2 Rw' U' R 3Lw Bw2 3Uw' 3Fw' Bw2 D Lw Uw Dw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw' D Dw F' 3Bw Fw 3Dw 3Uw U2 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Bw 3Uw' Uw' 3Dw2 F' R' D2 Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Lw U2 Lw' Fw L R' Uw Dw2 Lw L2 Dw U' 3Fw Fw L' 3Fw' 3Lw2 Rw 3Uw2 3Dw2 F2 3Lw

7. L2 Rw2 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 Bw2 Dw2 3Bw F Bw2 3Dw' 3Uw Bw' Dw' B' R' U2 3Dw 3Rw' D2 3Rw U' F' 3Bw U2 R' 3Bw L 3Lw B' Bw2 Rw 3Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw 3Dw2 F2 Uw2 3Dw2 Dw Rw' D2 3Bw 3Lw U2 D' 3Uw' F2 D U' Rw 3Fw' 3Bw' Uw' Bw2 3Dw' B 3Lw' Lw' Fw2 D F Bw Dw' 3Bw 3Uw B' 3Rw' Rw' B2 3Lw Fw 3Lw' Fw 3Bw D2 Lw U' Uw2 D' F 3Uw' Bw 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw2 Dw' Uw 3Dw' 3Fw2 Lw' 3Fw 3Lw' F Bw 3Rw' Dw 3Lw 3Dw'

8. Bw' Rw2 R2 Uw' U B Fw' Bw R' 3Dw Lw2 3Rw Bw' 3Fw' D Lw L2 Uw2 3Dw' Dw L R' Uw' Lw Uw' D 3Bw F2 Dw 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw F Uw2 Bw B2 Dw R' B' U' L' 3Uw' Fw' 3Bw2 U B2 Rw' L2 Fw' 3Rw2 B R' 3Lw2 3Uw' U Fw2 3Fw' U 3Lw' 3Fw' B' Fw' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw B2 Rw' R' L' 3Uw2 R' 3Bw2 Dw2 3Dw 3Fw' R 3Rw' Uw' D 3Fw Fw B 3Bw2 Rw R Bw L2 Fw2 3Dw 3Lw' Rw2 Fw Dw' 3Lw B' D2 Bw' 3Bw2 L

9. 3Bw Bw' B 3Lw2 Fw' F' Dw Rw' F 3Uw2 Rw2 R' Bw2 3Dw' 3Rw' B' U L 3Fw' Bw' Dw B2 Uw2 F 3Dw2 Bw2 Uw' L' Uw2 F2 3Rw Rw' F 3Rw2 Fw U2 Dw' 3Bw Bw2 R Bw 3Uw' D R' Lw F 3Rw' Fw Uw' U2 3Uw2 F' Fw' R' 3Rw' 3Uw D L' U' 3Rw F' B2 Dw' 3Rw' 3Fw Rw D B2 F2 Bw2 L' 3Rw2 U2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Fw 3Dw L2 R' Rw2 B' 3Fw' Bw' 3Lw B 3Bw2 3Rw Dw F 3Uw' Fw Lw' 3Fw2 3Lw Lw' 3Dw2 D Lw2 3Lw 3Fw'

10. D L2 3Dw' R' 3Fw D Rw 3Bw2 Rw B' 3Lw 3Rw2 Lw2 L' Uw' 3Lw' F B 3Rw2 D2 Dw 3Lw2 Rw' Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw' Rw' Bw2 F Fw2 3Uw' R2 3Uw2 U2 3Bw 3Uw' U2 3Bw2 Lw 3Uw L R Rw2 3Uw' Rw F' R2 Bw2 Fw B2 U' 3Dw F' Rw' L' R Dw' Bw 3Bw Rw 3Uw' D2 Uw' B' Fw' Rw2 R 3Bw' B D2 L Bw 3Uw 3Bw L Lw' 3Uw' Dw2 Rw R2 Bw2 3Lw2 Lw 3Uw B' 3Dw' U2 R2 3Rw' Bw2 3Lw' 3Rw Uw 3Lw' Fw' Bw 3Rw' 3Dw' Dw U

11. Fw2 3Rw Bw' U' 3Fw2 Dw 3Dw 3Fw F' Lw 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Dw D' Dw2 3Rw' Dw' B F2 D2 L' D2 F2 Fw' B Lw' 3Lw2 3Dw L2 D2 Uw Rw Bw' Fw2 U' 3Uw2 3Lw2 Uw2 3Rw2 3Lw' 3Dw' Dw2 L Lw2 U2 3Lw2 3Rw 3Dw2 R' 3Lw 3Bw' Dw2 3Rw' L' 3Lw B2 Lw' F' Rw' 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Bw F' U2 D' 3Rw2 Bw' U' Rw' Dw' 3Dw2 Rw B2 Lw Dw Uw D Lw' 3Lw' 3Bw U 3Dw2 D 3Bw2 B2 Bw' R 3Bw2 Bw2 Fw 3Uw 3Bw2 D Lw' D' F' 3Bw2 D 3Rw2 R'

12. D Rw F' 3Rw D2 R' U2 B2 3Dw Uw' R2 3Lw' D2 Bw' 3Lw F' 3Bw 3Fw U2 L2 R Dw2 F 3Rw2 3Dw Bw' B Rw' L 3Uw F' Lw2 F' Bw Dw2 L F' Uw Dw Rw2 Lw2 3Bw' Bw' 3Rw' Bw2 R2 Uw' 3Lw' L2 Dw R 3Bw D 3Lw Bw2 3Bw2 3Lw L 3Rw' B 3Uw2 D' L F2 R2 Dw R2 Dw' R F Uw' 3Dw2 3Uw F2 3Uw L2 Rw B 3Bw 3Lw' 3Uw2 Fw2 D2 3Dw2 3Uw' Fw2 Uw2 3Dw' Rw2 Dw Bw2 3Uw2 Uw' Fw2 Bw' R 3Dw Lw' R 3Rw2



Good luck!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 15, 2020)

6x6
Goal: Sub 2:15
Cube: MGC 6x6
Method: Redux

avg of 5: 2:12.64

Time List:
1. (2:09.18) 
2. (2:21.48) 
3. 2:10.11 
4. 2:15.31 
5. 2:12.50 


Surprisingly solid.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 26, 2020)

R41, sub 4:00 (hoya, Spark M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-26
avg of 12: *4:04.097*

Time List:
3:55.001, 3:58.336, 3:59.143, 4:26.331, (4:32.989), 4:02.722, 3:57.961, 3:51.999, 4:08.232, 4:04.148, 4:17.101, (3:51.456)

some bad counting solves ruined it.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 26, 2020)

*End of round 41:*

6x6:
Nmile - sub 2:15 - 2:12.64 - 1/3

7x7:
Me - sub 4:00 - 4:04.097 - 0/3

*Round 42:*
6x6:


Spoiler



1. R U2 3Uw' Rw L2 F' U B Rw2 R' D2 L Dw' D' 3Rw2 R' L' Rw Lw' D L Fw' 3Fw' Uw L Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw R2 F U2 R Dw D2 B' R2 Rw Bw' R' Dw Rw' 3Fw2 Dw Rw' Lw B' Dw' F' Fw' Rw2 Fw' D R D Dw B2 Rw2 B2 3Rw' Bw' D U2 F' Fw2 B2 Uw' Dw' Lw2 Fw2 3Fw F' Dw' Bw' L 3Uw' 3Rw2 Fw' Uw' Rw Bw2

2. Dw Lw' 3Fw' R Dw F 3Uw' Lw' D' Rw2 R2 Uw2 B Lw2 F' Lw' Bw2 Uw' U2 3Rw' L F L2 F 3Uw2 D' Bw Lw' B' L2 Lw' F' R' D2 3Rw2 Rw 3Uw' Rw Lw2 U2 Rw' Bw' 3Fw' R2 L2 Bw2 L Uw U Lw 3Rw F Fw L' 3Uw D' B Rw D' B' R' 3Fw Lw' B Lw Uw' U2 3Fw R2 L' Rw Uw2 B2 Rw' 3Rw' Dw' Fw D Lw2 L'

3. Lw2 B2 F' Dw' D2 L' 3Rw2 B2 L2 U2 3Rw Fw F 3Rw U Rw' Lw' L R2 3Uw Dw L' Rw U' Lw2 R L2 3Uw Rw' Fw U Bw B2 F U' 3Fw B2 Dw' L2 R2 3Rw2 F2 Rw2 L2 Dw D B2 Lw' Rw' R U2 Dw' Bw' U' Uw 3Rw2 U Dw' F Rw 3Uw U2 Fw2 F2 Dw' 3Rw' Dw2 Fw2 U2 Uw 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw U 3Fw' 3Uw' Uw F' B2 3Uw2

4. U R2 B2 3Fw2 L' 3Fw2 Dw Bw2 Fw R' 3Uw' D2 B Lw2 Uw2 D Lw 3Uw2 Dw' B Fw' Dw L Uw' R2 Uw' Fw' U2 3Rw2 Rw2 F' 3Fw' D2 Uw2 L 3Uw2 3Rw' Uw2 L' Uw Dw' F' Lw 3Rw2 B Uw 3Uw2 3Rw2 Uw' D L2 U2 B2 Lw2 L D2 Rw' 3Rw Bw' Uw2 F2 Fw 3Fw2 L2 Bw2 L U' D2 Rw R2 B D B2 Uw Bw2 3Uw D Lw R' L

5. 3Fw2 Dw' Lw2 B Uw2 3Fw2 B2 R Bw' L' D2 Rw R D2 3Fw Lw Bw2 Fw D' Rw 3Rw Bw' 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw U' D F' Rw U' 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw' R2 F Rw2 R' D' 3Uw' 3Rw Dw D' Rw Dw2 D' R U' Dw2 Uw2 F2 Dw2 Bw' F2 3Rw Uw Dw' Bw' 3Rw' D R2 B R' 3Fw B' U 3Fw Bw' Uw' 3Uw F2 Dw' Uw' L' Uw2 Lw' D Bw2 F' Uw' B

6. Bw2 B' L2 U Bw D' 3Uw' Uw B' 3Fw' Lw2 Fw' Uw B D' 3Fw 3Rw2 Fw Lw' Fw2 B2 Dw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw' R2 3Uw2 R2 L 3Fw Lw2 3Rw' F U2 Dw Rw R2 Dw Rw L' 3Rw2 Bw' Rw' B' 3Fw D' Fw' D2 3Fw L Fw2 Rw2 3Uw Fw' 3Fw R' Dw2 Rw Fw2 R U' F 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw Uw' L' Lw2 F R Fw U' Rw 3Uw U2 Rw' 3Uw U2 3Fw2 3Rw'

7. 3Rw' B' 3Rw' D B2 Uw L Rw2 B 3Uw2 Bw Lw2 R2 F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw' 3Fw 3Rw' B Uw' 3Fw Bw B R2 Fw2 B2 R2 D 3Fw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw R L2 3Uw' L B2 3Uw2 F2 U Uw R2 3Fw' D' Bw' F U2 B' Rw2 3Rw Lw' L2 Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw L 3Fw2 L' Bw' B2 3Rw' U' 3Fw2 Lw' Rw L2 3Uw R' Lw B2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Bw' Uw2 Lw B' L2 B'

8. Lw' D' R Uw' U Lw' 3Rw Fw' U Lw2 Uw2 3Fw Lw' Uw2 F2 3Rw' U B' Lw2 Dw 3Uw2 D2 B2 U' 3Fw B' Uw2 L Fw' 3Fw' D 3Rw Bw 3Uw Rw 3Fw Lw U2 R' Bw2 3Rw2 D2 Uw Fw' U Dw B' Rw2 Uw' Rw Lw2 R' 3Uw2 F2 B2 Bw2 Fw' Dw2 F' B2 D2 F Uw2 Dw' D2 3Fw' D' Bw2 D' R Fw L2 U L Dw Lw2 Dw2 B Lw Rw

9. F2 3Rw' Uw Fw' Bw' Rw' D' Fw2 D2 U2 B Bw Dw 3Rw 3Fw' L2 F' Dw2 Uw' Rw L' Bw2 3Fw' Dw 3Uw L 3Rw U' D2 L' Rw2 3Rw' 3Uw Rw' U' Fw2 Bw Lw2 D2 Bw Lw' L F2 L Lw' 3Rw F' L2 Fw 3Uw' B2 Dw2 R2 B 3Rw' U2 D Uw L' Dw2 3Fw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw Lw2 U F Rw2 Bw' U2 3Fw' R Bw2 Fw Rw2 B2 Fw2 Bw Dw' B

10. L' Rw 3Fw U 3Fw L' Uw2 F2 Dw' U Fw Dw Lw 3Rw B' Bw2 F2 Dw' Lw2 Fw' B Rw' Uw2 3Uw F B' Uw2 3Rw2 Bw U 3Uw2 Fw' F2 3Rw 3Fw2 Rw2 L' 3Uw R2 Dw2 3Rw' U2 3Uw2 Lw' Bw' Uw' D2 Fw2 3Fw2 U 3Rw Dw' Uw2 U2 3Fw D' F' Dw2 B' R' L2 Rw' 3Uw2 B2 U' F' Rw2 Fw' 3Fw F' Rw Lw' Fw' Uw' 3Rw Uw2 Dw2 Fw' L' F2

11. D2 3Fw D Uw2 F2 R' 3Rw' Uw' Dw2 F B' L2 Dw' B2 Dw 3Rw2 L Dw 3Uw L F2 3Rw R' 3Uw 3Rw2 Uw Bw2 R 3Uw D' Dw2 F2 Rw R' 3Rw2 U2 F Fw' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Rw2 Lw' Bw2 U' L2 U Bw2 B D L R2 Rw' U L2 3Rw U2 3Fw Lw' Fw' 3Rw' Uw2 Rw L2 3Uw2 L2 F Rw' Bw Lw2 B 3Uw Bw2 B Dw F2 L2 3Uw2 F' Bw

12. Uw' D' Bw2 B L2 Rw' Lw 3Uw Lw' B' Lw' 3Rw' U2 Rw' D' F' Bw 3Fw2 Dw2 3Rw F2 3Fw B Rw2 B' 3Uw L2 Bw2 3Uw 3Fw U' F Dw Lw' F2 B' Uw' Bw2 3Uw 3Fw' B Fw 3Uw Fw' D2 3Fw L2 Rw' Fw2 R' 3Fw' Dw R2 Rw2 3Uw2 L2 3Uw Rw Lw R2 3Uw Rw' L B' Rw2 Fw B2 U B Bw' Uw' Lw' L2 R2 B2 3Rw' L2 R Dw' 3Uw


7x7:


Spoiler



1. Lw U 3Uw2 Lw 3Lw B U Uw2 Fw' R2 Dw2 3Fw F' R Lw2 3Dw' Rw Bw2 3Dw2 3Uw' D 3Rw2 3Bw2 D2 Bw2 3Uw' Rw Uw2 3Uw 3Fw' Lw 3Fw2 Bw D2 3Rw 3Fw' L' F' 3Fw 3Lw Rw2 B L2 3Bw2 3Dw' L' 3Rw2 U' 3Lw2 Uw' 3Fw2 Rw2 D F Fw' 3Bw' D2 U Lw2 Rw' B' 3Lw F Uw' 3Lw U2 R' Rw 3Rw D B' Dw' 3Uw Uw 3Bw2 U B2 3Fw' 3Dw Rw2 U2 3Uw2 Dw2 Bw Uw' Rw 3Bw R2 3Rw Uw' Bw2 B 3Uw 3Fw2 3Uw Lw2 Uw' U' B2 3Fw

2. F' 3Dw' L' Bw' 3Lw' Uw 3Uw' Bw' Dw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 Uw 3Uw2 3Fw Dw2 Fw2 3Lw B2 Rw 3Uw2 D' 3Fw Fw L Uw' 3Lw' U R Rw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Fw Dw 3Lw Dw Fw2 U Fw 3Rw F2 R Uw' Lw' 3Rw' Dw R2 3Uw' Bw F Fw2 Lw B2 Fw2 L 3Dw' F2 Lw2 3Bw 3Rw' L' Bw' R Uw2 R' F2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Dw 3Lw' Rw' R2 Uw' L Fw' 3Lw2 3Fw R' 3Fw' U2 L 3Uw Fw 3Uw D 3Bw' Bw2 3Lw Lw' B2 3Uw2 D Fw U2 D2 Dw' 3Uw 3Rw Rw2 3Bw' Fw

3. Bw2 Dw2 Uw' F Fw2 Rw R' 3Uw2 Fw' F2 D R2 3Rw' D' Rw' 3Lw2 F2 Uw' 3Lw2 U R' 3Lw2 Fw' Lw' Rw' Uw D2 3Dw2 Fw Bw B R2 3Bw R 3Uw' L' Uw2 Dw Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw2 Fw 3Rw D L' 3Lw2 Fw2 B2 F' Rw' Uw2 3Dw L2 F 3Uw2 B2 R Dw2 B2 3Fw L 3Bw' D2 F Uw R' Uw2 U' 3Rw2 R Bw L2 3Bw2 B' Lw2 3Dw' 3Lw' B Fw L' B' Lw' 3Dw2 B' F2 Rw' Bw 3Rw2 F2 3Uw2 D 3Dw' Dw L' Dw' 3Dw' Lw' Fw 3Fw

4. Uw2 Lw 3Lw 3Fw U' 3Bw2 3Lw2 D' F' Bw2 Rw' 3Rw2 R2 Fw2 3Rw 3Fw' U' 3Dw2 Fw2 L Bw2 3Dw' Fw' Rw' 3Bw' 3Lw U2 3Lw2 F2 Rw2 3Bw2 B' F 3Fw' Lw 3Dw2 3Rw 3Fw' U2 3Fw2 Bw2 3Bw Lw' U B' Dw2 F2 3Dw Lw' 3Rw R' U2 Lw2 3Rw' 3Uw Lw Rw 3Lw U L' B' Lw 3Fw2 3Dw2 Rw2 3Bw2 U' 3Fw' 3Rw 3Dw2 F2 3Fw' L' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 3Dw2 L2 3Bw Lw D F2 3Fw' D2 Fw 3Rw2 B' Lw Dw' F 3Fw R' Rw2 D2 R' L U' 3Bw' 3Fw2

5. D L' 3Dw2 Dw2 D' Rw2 3Bw B' Rw2 R2 B2 F 3Fw' Uw Bw' D2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Fw F Dw U 3Rw2 L 3Fw2 F U L' Fw L 3Dw' F2 L 3Bw2 3Fw 3Rw U2 3Bw' L Lw' R' 3Dw' Bw F 3Uw Lw2 D' 3Rw2 3Lw 3Bw' 3Uw' D Bw 3Lw Lw2 3Fw2 Fw R2 3Lw' 3Rw 3Bw Uw' 3Fw' Uw L 3Lw' B F' Rw 3Lw B2 U2 F Fw' D2 3Bw Dw U' F' 3Bw' 3Lw' R' Uw' 3Dw Bw' Uw2 Fw' Bw' Rw 3Uw2 Lw2 3Rw2 F' U2 Uw2 3Rw' 3Dw Lw2 Rw F

6. B F2 L Bw2 Fw B 3Dw' 3Bw' F2 Bw Fw' L R2 3Lw2 3Bw2 Uw2 Lw' L2 3Bw U' Uw 3Lw' Dw2 Lw2 3Fw2 L2 U' 3Lw' L2 Uw L' Rw' 3Uw2 Uw2 Bw 3Bw F Rw' 3Dw2 F2 L2 3Uw' U B 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw2 3Lw Lw Bw' R2 3Bw' R2 Lw Uw2 3Fw2 U 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Uw 3Lw2 3Bw2 Lw B Dw 3Uw2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Fw' Lw2 B Fw' R' 3Bw' 3Dw' Uw2 Lw2 3Bw Dw Fw' F Dw D2 L' 3Lw 3Bw2 U' 3Lw' 3Rw2 Rw B2 3Uw Lw 3Dw D2 R2 3Dw' L2 R2

7. 3Fw Fw Dw2 U2 Rw D Uw2 3Fw2 F' U2 3Uw' 3Bw2 D Lw' D 3Fw' R' B Uw2 L' Lw2 Fw Dw2 Lw2 Dw' Bw B2 3Uw U' 3Lw2 Uw D 3Fw' Uw' D2 Fw D' Bw Dw' Uw Rw' 3Uw' U2 3Rw Uw2 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw B' 3Rw F2 3Lw2 F' L' 3Bw 3Lw2 3Uw2 R2 U' 3Fw 3Lw2 B Uw' Fw2 3Bw' 3Fw' Bw D Bw2 B2 3Fw2 3Rw 3Fw' B2 Dw2 Lw2 3Bw' Dw Rw2 Dw' 3Dw2 F' 3Uw2 Bw 3Bw 3Lw 3Uw' 3Fw2 Uw2 3Bw 3Dw2 F 3Bw' R2 Bw2 3Fw 3Bw2 Fw2 F Rw'

8. 3Dw' 3Rw2 D F' 3Fw2 3Lw2 Fw Lw' L' 3Bw' Rw 3Fw Fw Rw 3Uw2 Rw' U Rw' R 3Dw2 Fw2 3Rw' Fw Bw' R Lw2 Dw' L2 Rw 3Dw' B R' 3Bw Fw 3Fw U' Uw' 3Fw 3Bw2 Bw Dw' Lw2 Fw2 3Dw2 L2 R Lw Rw 3Fw2 3Dw L2 U2 3Uw Uw2 D2 B' Dw Fw' 3Lw' F2 Bw2 R2 F' Rw 3Rw 3Uw 3Dw Uw' Fw' 3Fw' Dw' Uw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Uw2 3Dw2 Rw' R F Rw2 Fw2 B Dw' D2 3Bw2 Lw L2 3Rw U Lw2 Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw Dw' Fw U Fw' Lw R 3Lw'

9. 3Lw R' L' Lw 3Uw2 L F Dw' 3Bw' 3Dw' 3Bw Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 R Lw Bw' Uw' D2 3Uw 3Fw' U' B' 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw 3Lw' D' 3Rw2 Bw Uw2 L2 Dw2 R' Bw 3Fw2 Fw Dw R2 Lw Uw' Lw 3Lw' L2 U' 3Uw' Lw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 Uw B2 U' D' Dw Fw' Dw2 Fw 3Bw' Dw' B2 U D 3Bw2 3Dw2 Dw' F 3Rw Lw 3Dw L2 3Dw' 3Fw 3Dw Fw2 3Dw' Rw 3Bw 3Lw2 Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw 3Bw Fw2 B R 3Fw' 3Lw D' F 3Fw B2 Dw2 3Bw Rw' L' 3Uw Rw' D2 R' Lw'

10. L2 Rw2 R' Bw' D2 Rw Dw D' Rw' 3Dw' F' Fw' R' D 3Bw' L' Uw' Bw' R' 3Fw' 3Bw2 3Dw Uw' Fw2 F' 3Fw R 3Dw 3Fw2 3Bw L' F 3Uw' Bw Fw2 R' Fw' Dw 3Lw Dw2 B2 3Fw2 Rw 3Bw2 3Dw Bw 3Dw' U' R' F L Rw2 3Rw' 3Dw' Rw 3Lw2 B2 3Fw2 Uw' Fw' 3Uw' Fw 3Uw' Dw Rw 3Bw' R2 Fw2 D' R' Dw L2 3Fw2 L2 R 3Dw' Dw Fw' D' Lw 3Rw2 3Bw' L 3Lw2 F2 Fw' Bw' 3Lw2 3Dw' F 3Rw' U2 R 3Rw' 3Dw Lw R' Dw2 Rw2 R2

11. 3Dw 3Lw2 F' B' 3Bw Fw' 3Dw' Rw' L' D F2 B' U' 3Bw' 3Lw2 Dw Bw 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw' U2 F Uw' Lw' L' F Uw Fw2 Bw Uw' D2 Rw' Dw 3Uw' R' 3Lw Bw' Fw' Rw2 D2 3Fw' U2 Uw 3Rw Rw' R' F2 Rw' 3Uw2 D' Lw Bw Lw' F B2 R F' Uw' Rw2 R Bw' D2 F' R Dw2 3Uw2 Lw' 3Bw' U2 Dw Lw2 B2 Rw2 3Lw2 L2 Lw' Bw2 Lw R' Dw2 Fw2 Bw' B' U Lw2 Uw' Fw Uw2 Bw' B 3Fw' D2 Fw' L' Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw' R' B Dw

12. 3Rw2 L 3Bw' R2 Uw2 D2 Bw 3Fw2 B' D' 3Bw D' B D Dw 3Bw F Uw R' Lw D2 3Rw' Bw' U F' 3Lw 3Rw2 D2 U2 Dw' 3Dw 3Rw B Lw' 3Lw' F 3Uw2 Rw' Fw2 D' 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Dw' R2 Dw' 3Bw2 3Fw' B Bw Dw Fw' Uw' B2 Uw B' Bw' Lw2 B2 Rw' Uw Fw' 3Lw2 3Fw' Dw' R2 B' L2 U 3Fw B' Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw' R2 3Rw 3Lw' D' 3Bw2 U 3Lw2 R' D' Fw' Bw2 R 3Lw D2 Dw 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw' L' D2 3Bw2 3Dw' Bw' Uw2



Good luck!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 10, 2020)

@Ordway Persyn hasnt updated this thread so I'll do it for him 

*Round 42 Results :*

Nobody did it 

*Round 43 Scrambles! :*



Spoiler: 6x6



1. Fw U' Uw 3Uw' 3Fw2 Rw2 L2 Dw Rw' 3Fw' L2 Dw Uw2 D' R2 L2 3Uw 3Rw 3Uw' U2 Dw' B Rw2 B2 Lw2 3Rw' Fw' Dw' L Bw' R' F 3Fw' D Bw' Fw' 3Fw Uw2 3Uw F2 3Fw' L' 3Uw2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' 3Uw L' U2 R' Fw' L 3Rw' Dw2 D 3Uw2 B' R2 Bw2 Fw2 3Uw' Lw' Dw' B2 F R' B2 U' 3Rw' F 3Uw Dw2 R Lw' Fw2 U2 Rw 3Fw2 Fw'


2. Lw2 L' 3Uw 3Rw2 R L' B2 Fw' U 3Uw' D2 F' Lw' 3Uw2 Dw 3Fw' U' 3Fw' Dw L Dw D2 U2 3Uw2 Rw' F2 Fw2 L2 3Fw' R' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw' 3Fw' D2 Dw2 L' 3Rw R2 D R2 F2 3Rw L U' 3Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw2 F Bw' Lw Uw2 3Fw' R' 3Rw2 D2 U' Dw2 Uw2 F U2 Bw2 Uw U Dw' B R' Rw2 Lw' Fw' B2 Lw' R U Lw' Uw2 Rw D


3. L' Lw' U2 R B Uw' Fw D 3Rw' D2 F' 3Uw2 B2 U' Bw2 Fw' B' 3Rw' Rw' D2 B2 3Uw2 3Fw Bw' L2 Lw' Uw F' Lw' Fw' Bw2 Lw2 R' Fw' F' 3Uw Dw' Uw Lw' 3Rw R U2 F' 3Fw Dw2 Uw' F2 L' Lw Fw' R Bw Dw2 U' L' Dw' L D U' Fw2 F' 3Uw2 B Lw U' D' B2 Lw' 3Rw Bw' F' Uw' B2 F Rw' Uw Fw' Bw B2 3Fw'


4. Rw' Uw' Lw2 Dw' B2 Uw L Uw2 3Rw R D F2 Fw' 3Fw2 Rw' F U F2 3Uw2 Bw Lw Bw2 Dw F' Fw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Uw' 3Uw' U R 3Uw2 F 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw Fw2 R' Lw' D2 3Fw2 Rw D2 R Bw2 B 3Uw B Fw' R' L2 U L2 Dw Bw' 3Fw Uw2 Bw Lw' B2 R2 B Rw U' R F2 Rw B Dw' D2 B Dw2 D' L' Fw2 3Fw2 Dw' D2 R2 3Rw'


5. Rw' R2 Lw F' B' L' Fw2 B2 Bw' F2 3Rw' L2 3Fw2 R' 3Fw F2 Lw 3Fw2 L' Bw' B Dw' F D' Bw2 U' 3Uw2 D' Uw Rw2 L2 D' Bw2 Fw Lw2 3Uw2 Dw' U' R' L2 Rw' Fw D2 3Fw' L2 U2 Rw2 Fw' Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw' Dw Uw' L Lw Fw Rw' Lw' Bw' Rw' L' 3Uw2 L' U2 D2 Lw Dw2 R Dw' B F' D2 Dw2 Fw F' U' D' Fw' B Bw2


6. Fw2 Bw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw' D' 3Uw' Bw Lw' Rw R Uw' Bw Lw2 Bw' R' Uw2 U' L' Uw' Fw2 B Bw2 L2 U Rw' F' 3Uw' L' 3Uw R' Rw' Dw' Lw' Dw Fw Rw2 L Uw2 3Rw2 U2 L' F D' 3Fw 3Rw Bw' U' F Uw Lw' B' Rw2 R Uw B' F2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Fw' Lw2 B' 3Rw' D2 U2 Lw Uw' 3Uw2 Rw 3Fw2 Fw2 R Dw2 Rw2 Lw' Dw2 R Bw Rw' D2


7. Fw B2 L2 Fw2 Bw' 3Uw2 3Rw' U2 Bw' Dw2 U' Fw D' 3Fw Fw2 U' Lw2 Dw F' L' Dw Uw B2 3Rw D2 3Fw' D2 U' F2 Dw D' L2 Fw2 U 3Uw Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Bw Rw2 D2 Bw' Dw Lw2 R Bw2 F2 Lw2 3Uw2 Lw2 Uw' 3Uw' Bw' F' 3Uw Uw' 3Fw2 L2 U' Rw' B2 Fw' Rw' Dw Lw' R Uw F Dw2 Lw2 3Fw' F' Dw' F2 3Fw Fw2 Rw' Fw2 R2 F2


8. Dw' B' 3Fw' F 3Uw R2 D2 Dw' U2 3Uw2 Fw2 Dw' B 3Rw Lw2 3Fw L' R' Bw2 L Rw2 3Rw Uw D2 Dw' Rw2 3Fw2 Uw' Dw' F2 Uw2 Lw' Rw2 3Rw' R2 U F' U D Bw2 Uw Dw U' 3Rw2 Rw L' Fw Lw2 D Uw Lw F 3Rw' F U B Lw' Rw' R2 Fw' Bw' Lw2 3Rw 3Fw' Lw 3Uw2 L2 F2 Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Uw Bw Dw' 3Rw Bw2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Rw


9. Bw Fw2 D2 U2 F' R L Rw' Dw2 Fw L' Fw2 F Dw L2 F2 R Uw2 Bw Dw2 F U Bw F 3Fw U' F Dw2 Bw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' Uw F R Rw' 3Rw Dw2 3Fw2 L' Bw U2 3Rw2 F2 B Dw2 B2 Bw F Lw' Fw' D2 3Uw' Bw2 U2 L2 3Uw2 B Uw Rw U' 3Uw Fw2 Lw' D2 B U 3Rw U2 3Rw' U Uw Lw' 3Fw' Uw2 R' Rw2 3Uw2 Uw' Fw'


10. 3Rw' F2 U2 F Lw2 3Uw 3Rw' 3Fw2 Bw D' L2 Dw Bw' U' 3Uw2 D Dw 3Rw L' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw 3Uw U2 L Fw' 3Uw Uw Bw' D' 3Fw' U' B2 Lw' D B' D 3Uw2 R' D' 3Fw2 Bw U' Bw2 Lw 3Fw2 Bw Dw R D2 Lw' Uw' Dw U' F' Fw R' 3Fw Fw' Lw2 Uw R' D Fw B2 D2 F' Rw' U2 D F L2 Bw U R2 Lw' Uw' Lw2 D B'


11. B' L 3Fw Fw' Bw R D R2 3Rw' B Uw 3Fw' 3Rw 3Fw2 3Rw L' U 3Fw Bw R 3Uw Rw' R' Bw' Uw D2 F' 3Rw F2 Rw D' 3Uw2 Fw R2 F D' 3Uw F U2 Bw D' Dw 3Rw2 Uw' 3Fw2 Fw' Dw B' L' Lw2 B Dw 3Uw 3Fw2 B' 3Uw' R' U' D2 Lw' Rw' Bw2 Uw2 D' R' B' U2 Lw2 R U F' B 3Uw' L Dw2 Bw L' Bw 3Fw2 R


12. Rw D2 F2 Bw D Dw2 3Rw' Uw2 3Rw' F2 3Uw' D2 Bw Dw2 3Uw2 Lw D2 Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 D2 R 3Fw' Fw Dw2 U2 B2 Fw2 D' 3Rw' Rw Fw Bw L 3Rw' Fw U' 3Fw2 R 3Fw2 L2 Lw' R Dw' F2 3Rw' U Uw2 Lw' B' 3Fw2 D Fw' 3Fw Dw L2 F' Uw2 L Lw Bw2 Lw' U2 Uw' F2 D2 R2 D 3Rw' 3Uw D' 3Rw2 Rw' Lw' 3Fw2 D' 3Rw 3Uw' 3Rw' U





Spoiler: 7x7



1. B2 3Lw2 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 3Dw' Rw' Bw2 Rw' Uw Dw' 3Rw 3Bw2 L' Dw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Rw' Uw 3Bw2 Rw U 3Uw' L' 3Lw2 Bw Dw2 3Lw 3Bw2 Lw2 3Rw 3Lw' L' 3Bw2 L2 Rw2 R2 3Rw F' L2 3Lw' R 3Uw R' Rw' F2 B 3Uw D Uw 3Dw2 3Fw R' 3Bw2 R Bw2 Rw' 3Uw Bw2 L' F2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Rw' Fw' Lw Uw 3Uw2 3Bw2 D2 Fw' B Rw' 3Dw2 Bw2 U D 3Uw2 Bw D U' F 3Fw2 3Dw2 Fw' Rw2 U 3Dw2 D' Rw2 3Uw Bw2 3Bw2 3Dw 3Lw B Rw' Lw R


2. 3Fw D 3Bw' 3Uw F 3Lw' 3Uw 3Bw Lw2 3Lw' Rw U' Fw' Dw' 3Fw U F' Bw2 B2 Rw Fw Uw Fw2 Lw' B 3Bw' L' Fw' B2 3Bw' L Uw 3Uw2 U B2 R Lw B2 F 3Fw' 3Bw Lw Fw' Bw 3Lw' L2 3Rw2 U' Bw 3Fw2 L2 Lw Rw R2 3Uw2 L2 Bw' 3Lw Dw2 3Fw2 3Lw' Fw 3Lw Rw 3Dw Bw' 3Bw2 L' 3Fw2 L' Dw Fw' Lw2 D2 3Dw F' 3Lw2 Fw U' R 3Lw L2 Rw F2 R 3Rw Fw Uw F2 Dw2 Rw2 3Dw2 Lw' L2 Fw' R2 B 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Fw2


3. 3Lw 3Fw' U F Dw F' U Rw B2 Dw Rw2 Uw Fw' L R2 3Bw' 3Fw Lw' R2 U 3Bw' R2 3Lw Bw2 Rw Fw D' Fw 3Fw' Rw' Bw 3Fw2 L2 Bw' Fw 3Bw2 3Dw Lw2 Bw2 Fw F2 D' Lw' Bw Rw2 3Rw2 D' R U2 L' R' Bw D L2 3Bw2 Uw' 3Rw Fw2 F2 Lw' Uw U Fw' F Dw' R F2 3Rw2 D 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Fw' R2 L 3Lw' Fw' L Rw 3Rw' Lw2 Dw2 Bw' 3Fw' D' 3Rw' 3Dw2 Lw 3Dw2 3Lw2 U' 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Lw Lw D Bw' F2 B' Uw2 L


4. Fw B F2 Dw Rw F 3Dw' Bw2 3Lw B' 3Bw' Fw' Bw' Uw Rw' Uw2 Bw' 3Fw L 3Lw' 3Fw2 R Uw' 3Fw Fw Bw' B2 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Rw' B2 F2 R2 Lw' F2 Dw2 R2 L' 3Fw' F2 L' B2 Uw2 B2 D2 3Bw Dw' R2 F2 3Dw Bw2 3Fw2 R' 3Bw Rw2 Fw2 U2 3Dw' L2 Uw2 L Dw' 3Rw' Rw' F 3Fw' 3Lw' Lw' D2 3Bw Fw' U2 Fw' U2 3Dw' Rw B 3Lw 3Rw L 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Lw2 Lw Uw' 3Lw' 3Fw2 F U2 R' 3Uw2 3Bw L 3Uw2 L2 Lw Fw2 Uw Bw 3Fw'


5. U Fw' 3Lw 3Uw' D' L' F2 3Dw' Rw2 U2 Rw2 B2 3Bw2 Dw L' F' 3Uw2 3Rw 3Dw Fw' Bw F2 Uw 3Uw' U2 3Fw2 R B D' R2 3Dw 3Uw2 3Rw Fw' Bw' Lw2 B2 Dw D' Rw R 3Dw Uw F2 3Dw' 3Rw D2 Fw D' 3Dw2 F' 3Rw L Rw' 3Dw2 Uw2 Dw2 3Rw B' R' Dw2 Fw2 3Fw R2 D2 Bw L' 3Uw' D 3Lw B2 3Bw' Fw2 Dw2 D U2 3Dw2 3Lw L2 B' 3Fw' Rw 3Fw Fw' 3Uw Lw Fw2 Bw' B' Lw2 B' Dw2 3Fw2 Rw L 3Rw2 D' 3Rw 3Bw B'


6. 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Uw' D' Uw Dw 3Fw2 3Uw L' 3Bw' Bw 3Fw' D2 3Dw2 3Rw Lw' Dw2 U 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Lw2 Fw' Bw2 U' 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw' 3Dw 3Uw2 3Rw D2 B2 D2 3Lw2 3Uw 3Dw2 3Rw Bw 3Lw F2 3Lw' B2 Bw 3Dw' L' 3Rw' Fw' 3Fw 3Dw2 3Lw 3Uw2 D' 3Dw' Fw' Bw Uw2 3Lw 3Uw U Fw2 Uw 3Uw' 3Dw 3Lw B2 Lw D' 3Uw2 L Bw' L Uw D 3Dw2 Bw 3Rw' Rw2 R2 Bw' 3Dw2 Uw' 3Uw' Rw Uw2 3Rw2 3Dw Dw' 3Uw Bw Fw' 3Rw' Fw' R' 3Bw' Rw2 B2 Dw Rw2 3Fw'


7. Rw 3Dw L2 3Uw' L2 Bw' R2 Fw2 3Fw B' 3Bw' U2 3Dw Rw' R 3Uw 3Dw' F 3Dw' D2 U2 Bw' B' 3Uw2 3Bw Uw2 3Bw' R Bw Rw 3Uw L' 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Bw' Bw2 Fw Dw Bw' Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw' R' Lw' 3Uw2 U' 3Dw2 Bw2 R' 3Dw Uw R F 3Uw Rw' F2 3Rw2 Rw2 3Uw 3Lw2 D 3Dw Dw2 R F' 3Bw Rw' Lw' L2 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 B R2 Uw' B2 R' L2 Bw2 U 3Uw 3Rw' D2 Lw' Rw2 Fw' Bw U' 3Bw2 D' B 3Rw L2 R' D F2 L' 3Lw' Lw2


8. R2 F Bw B2 Uw' Bw2 Dw Bw2 Dw' B F2 3Dw2 Bw' Rw Bw' Fw2 R2 3Uw' L2 Bw2 Rw' Dw' 3Fw' R2 Bw Rw U2 Bw' 3Dw2 Fw D R2 F Fw 3Rw2 3Dw' L' 3Dw2 Uw R2 3Uw' 3Dw' L2 B 3Bw2 U2 Uw2 B 3Bw' Bw2 3Lw' 3Uw F2 U' Dw L2 3Bw' 3Dw' Fw2 L' Fw 3Bw' Uw Rw L' Lw' B Uw2 3Lw' 3Fw2 L2 B F' L' D' 3Lw' U B2 Fw2 U2 R F' U' 3Dw2 B2 3Dw' B 3Dw2 Dw F' Dw' Lw' Uw' 3Fw2 Fw' L R' B2 F' L


9. B2 3Fw2 Lw 3Lw 3Bw2 B2 L Fw' U' 3Bw2 Lw 3Bw2 3Rw Fw Lw' Fw' Rw Lw' F B D' F2 Fw2 L2 D Bw' Rw 3Uw2 F' 3Rw B 3Lw Dw' 3Rw 3Bw2 3Lw' R2 L2 D 3Rw Rw Fw 3Lw2 Uw' Bw' R2 3Uw 3Fw' 3Rw' Bw' D' 3Lw' L2 U 3Uw' L2 Rw R Fw' 3Bw' Bw2 3Rw Rw' R2 L' Uw' Fw 3Fw2 B2 3Rw Lw B' D Bw 3Lw 3Bw 3Uw 3Dw' D' 3Rw' L2 U' D2 Dw2 Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Uw' L2 3Uw' Dw' Lw' Dw 3Rw2 Fw 3Rw2 F' Uw R U2


10. Rw' B2 3Lw L F2 Uw' Fw2 3Dw' 3Uw D Lw' 3Fw' 3Bw Bw' 3Rw' D' R2 3Bw' Fw' 3Dw2 L' U Bw2 3Fw2 F Rw2 F2 3Fw L B' Bw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Fw Rw' Dw2 U2 3Dw' 3Uw R Fw' 3Fw U' B2 R2 Dw2 Uw' R Rw' Fw' R' Bw Rw' F2 B' 3Rw Uw F2 U2 Uw Fw' 3Lw Uw2 3Fw' 3Bw' R' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Fw' 3Rw 3Fw 3Uw2 R2 U 3Lw' R 3Dw' F L 3Bw2 R Lw 3Rw2 Dw' D2 Fw2 B2 3Uw' Bw' U' 3Bw B' 3Dw2 Lw' D' F Uw2 3Fw2 Dw' 3Bw


11. L' 3Fw' B' 3Dw' 3Uw 3Rw2 Lw2 Uw' R 3Uw 3Dw F 3Bw Bw 3Rw Lw2 Bw 3Bw Uw2 3Rw' Fw' Uw 3Lw' 3Uw 3Fw 3Dw2 Fw2 F' Lw2 U' Rw2 3Bw D2 L' 3Bw' Rw2 R2 Bw Rw' F' L' 3Bw2 Fw2 R2 Uw' 3Dw Fw' B' Rw2 D' R 3Lw2 3Bw D' Rw2 U' Fw2 R' B' R2 F' Fw2 3Uw 3Fw L U Uw 3Uw2 Bw2 3Lw2 Lw' Fw 3Uw' Uw2 Dw 3Rw Fw2 3Bw 3Rw2 R' 3Uw Rw' Fw R 3Fw' 3Rw D 3Dw' L Bw 3Rw R2 Fw 3Lw2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 Fw


12. L' Uw' Bw Lw' U' L2 Fw L' 3Lw' Rw' D2 U' F L' Rw2 3Lw2 F2 Fw2 Rw' 3Fw L Uw' 3Dw' U2 Fw' 3Dw' Bw2 B 3Dw2 3Rw2 U Uw Lw2 B2 Bw' R B Fw' U B' D2 Uw 3Bw2 F2 3Rw B' Uw' Bw2 Fw' 3Fw' Uw2 L2 D U2 B' Lw R' Dw 3Uw' L' 3Dw2 3Fw' Lw' B 3Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 3Uw2 Rw2 R' 3Fw2 Uw 3Dw2 Lw L' F 3Dw2 D' 3Fw 3Bw2 L' Rw B2 Dw D' R' U Uw Dw' 3Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 B2 3Lw' 3Rw 3Dw U'



Round ends on August 17th! Good Luck!!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks, I forgot to do it yesterday. I'll try to update more frequently but I haven't been doing much 6 or 7 recently.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 31, 2020)

being that this thread has been inactive for a while I've been thinking of changing the format to median Mo3 or Ao5. where you do 3 separate Mo3/Ao5's and the middlemost one counts. This format is more convenient than an Ao12 since it can easily be done in different sittings and is less luck based than a single Ao5. I'd like to hear some feedback on this Idea.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 31, 2020)

Ordway Persyn said:


> being that this thread has been inactive for a while I've been thinking of changing the format to median Mo3 or Ao5. where you do 3 separate Mo3/Ao5's and the middlemost one counts. This format is more convenient than an Ao12 since it can easily be done in different sittings and is less luck based than a single Ao5. I'd like to hear some feedback on this Idea.


I will definitely do 7x7 this week once I get my MGC7.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 8, 2020)

*And of round 43:*

....

I'm going to be doing median Mo3 from now on (you do 3 Mo3's and the middle most one is your result) I'll edit the first post in this thread with more info.
*Round 44:*

6x6
Mean A


Spoiler



1. D2 Bw2 R' D' 3Fw F Dw2 D L' Rw' 3Fw2 Bw Uw2 R2 Bw F Dw2 3Fw' L2 B2 Dw' Bw Dw' Lw2 Bw Uw Dw' F 3Uw2 Bw Dw' Uw' B2 R2 F2 Dw' D Uw B' 3Uw' L' 3Fw' Dw' Lw2 L Bw 3Uw Bw' R2 Bw 3Uw Lw2 B D' 3Uw' F' Dw F2 Uw' L' Rw 3Uw U' 3Fw Rw Dw2 B' Lw2 3Uw' B' Lw Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Bw2 Fw Rw F Uw Rw2

2. Dw' Bw' Lw2 3Rw' B2 D2 Uw U' F' 3Rw 3Uw' Lw' 3Rw' Dw Fw 3Uw D' U' Fw' L2 Uw 3Rw Dw U' B L' 3Rw D R' 3Uw Rw Fw' L' D L' R2 B Bw2 L 3Uw L2 B' Dw' F2 D2 L' Dw 3Rw2 R2 Uw2 L Uw' L Uw' 3Fw Dw2 D2 Rw B' 3Rw' 3Fw' L2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 U Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw Dw2 B2 L' Uw Dw F2 L Dw

3. Fw2 B2 Rw2 3Uw2 Lw2 B L' F' 3Rw2 F' 3Uw' Rw2 Dw' R Lw Dw L2 3Fw' B' Lw2 L Fw Lw' B' 3Uw Bw2 F R L2 Bw R' Dw Rw2 Uw' Lw' Rw' 3Fw R Rw2 Dw' Lw2 Fw2 3Fw2 Rw' Dw2 3Rw' Bw2 L2 Uw2 3Rw D' F' 3Rw R2 B2 L 3Uw' R2 Lw 3Fw' Dw Rw2 Uw' D Lw' D2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw 3Fw Dw 3Uw2 L2 R' Fw 3Fw U Uw D Rw'


Mean B


Spoiler



1. D2 Lw 3Rw 3Uw L' 3Uw2 F Bw' Dw' R' Lw2 U 3Rw2 Uw2 F2 3Uw2 R' B' Uw Dw2 U B F 3Uw' B2 L' 3Uw 3Fw2 Uw Lw Uw 3Uw2 L2 F' 3Fw' Dw Uw2 3Fw' L' Bw F 3Uw L' R F 3Rw Uw2 Rw2 B L Fw' U2 L' Lw B D2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw2 3Rw' Bw Dw2 B' L Fw' B U' Bw U L2 3Rw' 3Uw L' Rw2 U2 Lw' L2 F' 3Fw2 B

2. B' R Rw2 U Lw2 L2 3Uw' D Bw2 3Fw2 Rw' R U2 Dw' Rw2 U F2 U 3Rw' 3Fw Bw' 3Rw' Lw2 F' Lw' Fw2 B' 3Rw2 D2 3Uw' U' Rw' Fw Rw2 U2 F D2 3Fw2 Dw' Fw2 D2 Fw2 Dw' L Bw2 Uw 3Fw2 D 3Uw' F Bw D' L' D Fw Uw' L2 Fw2 3Uw2 D L F2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw U Lw2 Fw L' Bw' U2 3Uw' F Fw2 D' Bw2 L2 D2 F D

3. 3Rw2 Rw L' Fw2 U2 R' 3Uw' Rw B' Dw L2 B2 Uw F' B' Dw L2 3Fw2 U' D 3Fw D2 Bw' Lw2 B' R2 Bw B' Rw R' Dw B2 Rw' U' Lw2 Fw Dw U2 R2 U' D' 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw 3Rw Rw2 D2 L' D' R' Rw D2 Bw B 3Rw 3Fw Fw2 Dw' 3Fw2 D2 F2 D' 3Uw2 F' 3Rw' Fw R' U Lw2 D2 3Fw2 R' Uw' Rw' L2 3Uw2 3Rw F2 3Rw2 3Uw


Mean C


Spoiler



1. D 3Fw Fw2 Lw F2 Rw' Bw F' Dw' R' Uw2 L 3Uw F Lw' 3Rw2 L2 U2 3Fw' Rw' U Fw' Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 B L R' B R 3Fw2 Bw Rw 3Rw2 Lw2 Uw' D' Rw2 Dw2 U2 R' Rw F Bw2 3Fw' D R2 Rw U2 Rw R2 3Rw Uw Lw2 Fw' L 3Fw2 D' F 3Rw' Rw B2 Dw 3Fw Uw' L' 3Rw D U Dw2 3Uw2 R' U 3Rw' L' R' Uw' Dw2 Bw'

2. B Lw Uw 3Rw' U F Dw2 Fw2 B2 Rw' 3Rw' L2 F' Rw2 Fw' 3Rw' B' Lw2 L R Fw' L' U' 3Rw2 F2 3Uw' Lw R D' Lw Rw' Bw2 Fw Uw' R 3Fw' Fw B' Bw2 Rw2 B' U2 Lw R Rw' Uw 3Uw R Uw' Rw Lw Uw L2 D2 L2 3Uw2 Dw2 Rw 3Rw2 3Fw Dw' F 3Uw' Rw Fw Uw2 Bw2 3Rw' Rw' U Uw' Bw' F2 Lw2 U2 R2 Rw2 U' 3Fw' Dw'

3. 3Uw L 3Fw D' 3Rw R L2 3Fw Dw2 3Rw' 3Uw' B' L' R B Lw2 R2 U2 R' 3Fw2 D2 B' R2 3Rw2 3Uw2 R 3Fw 3Rw2 Bw2 F R' U Bw2 B' R' D' R' Uw U2 Lw Bw Dw' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Dw2 D' 3Rw2 Bw' Uw2 Dw Lw U R Lw' U Uw2 Lw' Dw' Lw Rw2 3Rw' U2 Lw2 Rw' D2 3Rw' Lw2 F2 3Uw' Uw F' Dw' 3Uw' Uw' Lw 3Uw D' B' Fw



7x7
Mean A


Spoiler



1. U Bw 3Rw2 D' Lw2 R U2 F D L' F 3Dw2 U 3Bw2 3Rw 3Dw Bw2 D Rw2 3Rw2 B2 3Bw L U' B L U L' B' 3Rw2 3Dw2 Fw D2 Bw' Dw B U' 3Lw D2 3Uw' R Fw2 Lw 3Lw' Uw' Rw' D2 Bw2 3Fw' 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Uw 3Rw R U2 3Bw Uw' 3Rw B' F2 Lw2 U' L2 3Bw 3Dw' Dw L2 3Dw' Dw D2 U 3Lw2 3Uw Fw Lw2 Uw' B L2 Uw2 L Rw2 Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw' L Uw2 3Bw' Fw2 L' Uw' Lw' 3Fw Dw Bw R 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Bw2 Lw Bw

2. 3Rw2 L R' Lw2 D' U' 3Bw2 Lw2 3Rw' Rw' 3Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 3Fw' 3Dw' R2 3Rw' Lw' Fw' L 3Bw' 3Dw 3Fw' 3Uw' B 3Fw2 U2 R' D F2 Lw Dw' U' 3Bw U' R D2 R2 3Lw Lw2 B' 3Uw' F2 Rw 3Fw2 3Uw' Fw' Bw2 D' 3Bw' Lw 3Uw' F2 L Uw2 Rw2 Bw Lw' U2 Bw2 Lw 3Bw2 U2 R L Rw' 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Lw2 Uw R' Bw' 3Fw2 F 3Lw R2 3Dw2 Lw2 3Dw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw 3Uw 3Bw2 B' Dw 3Fw2 Rw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw Lw2 Uw2 3Lw Lw 3Rw' B2 Lw'

3. 3Uw2 3Fw2 R F2 Uw 3Fw' 3Dw2 3Bw B 3Dw' 3Bw U' 3Fw2 Dw2 3Bw Dw' F' 3Fw' B2 3Lw2 Lw2 L B' 3Bw2 Bw 3Lw' 3Uw' 3Rw' R B' 3Dw' 3Lw2 F' L2 3Dw R' L' 3Dw2 3Uw2 Bw Fw' 3Fw2 3Uw B2 3Dw2 D F' D' F2 R2 3Uw L' Dw U' Uw Rw' L' 3Uw2 Uw B Dw' Uw' U 3Rw' Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 3Rw U' Fw' B2 3Lw' R U Dw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 L2 3Rw2 3Lw Bw2 Fw L' Dw Uw2 3Lw' Dw Fw 3Dw 3Bw' 3Dw 3Lw2 Bw2 R 3Bw Rw2 3Fw D2 Fw 3Lw2


Mean B


Spoiler



1. F' 3Rw2 D2 Rw2 D2 3Rw2 R Rw' 3Lw Bw' Fw' F2 3Uw' 3Bw 3Rw2 3Fw2 B' Fw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 L R2 3Lw2 F2 Uw2 Fw B2 3Lw2 R U2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Lw 3Uw2 3Fw' Dw' U2 F' R' Rw' 3Dw' 3Rw L' B2 3Rw' B2 3Dw 3Bw L' 3Uw B' Fw D2 B' Dw2 F' Dw 3Dw2 Uw 3Rw' L2 3Bw2 F2 D Lw 3Fw Fw2 B 3Dw U2 Uw2 R Uw' B Bw' D2 L2 Uw' F' Fw2 R2 Dw 3Bw' 3Dw 3Fw2 Uw2 L2 D' Rw B' R' F2 R2 3Lw' Fw U Dw 3Bw2 F Uw'

2. Rw2 3Bw' Dw Fw' L' 3Lw' U 3Bw' B 3Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 R2 F2 3Lw2 Lw Dw Uw2 Lw 3Lw R L' U 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Rw' Dw Rw2 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 R' Lw B2 Dw' Bw R U' L2 Lw2 Rw Fw D 3Uw2 L' 3Bw 3Fw' Bw Rw' Dw' L' 3Lw' D' F' R' Lw2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw2 U' Bw2 3Lw2 D' F 3Fw2 B2 Fw 3Bw2 Uw 3Bw2 F D U' Fw2 D 3Bw Bw' Dw' 3Fw' Lw' R 3Bw2 D2 3Uw U2 Lw Rw 3Bw2 Uw' R2 3Bw Uw2 D' F2 L2 B2 Lw' F2 R

3. Uw2 U2 D Lw' Fw U Lw2 3Fw2 D 3Fw Uw2 3Dw2 B2 Uw' Dw' 3Uw' B' L' 3Fw' 3Dw' U2 3Fw' D2 3Dw' 3Bw2 L' 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Bw2 U' B' 3Uw 3Dw Bw' L' Bw D2 Uw2 3Lw' Dw' Lw2 Dw' Fw' R' D 3Dw 3Bw' 3Dw Dw 3Bw' Bw' U' Dw2 Lw' Dw2 3Lw F2 R' 3Rw' 3Dw 3Lw2 B' 3Rw F' Dw2 Bw' 3Uw' Lw 3Dw' Uw2 3Uw D' Lw2 Fw 3Lw2 3Rw 3Uw' Bw 3Uw' Uw2 Lw Bw 3Rw2 Bw2 3Dw' U' Bw Lw' 3Rw L' F R 3Lw' F2 3Fw' D' L2 Uw' U2 Dw


Mean C


Spoiler



1. U2 Dw' L Rw' R Dw' U' Lw' F 3Lw' Lw' B R U Rw2 3Fw2 U L F Lw Bw2 3Dw2 U F2 L Lw2 3Fw' 3Uw' U2 3Rw2 D2 3Lw' Fw2 3Bw' 3Dw2 U' Lw' 3Bw' 3Fw2 Bw Dw' Uw Bw L U Lw' Bw 3Uw2 3Fw 3Bw L 3Rw' 3Lw 3Bw2 Uw 3Lw' 3Dw Bw' R U' B2 3Uw2 F2 3Fw2 B2 3Dw 3Rw' Uw 3Lw Uw2 3Lw L Uw' Dw' 3Lw' 3Dw' Uw 3Lw Bw 3Dw 3Fw' Dw' 3Fw' Rw' U2 3Rw2 3Bw' Lw' 3Rw Fw 3Rw2 Fw2 R' F' 3Bw' 3Lw Lw2 3Bw2 3Dw' Uw'

2. R Fw' U L U Lw2 3Bw' Dw2 3Lw2 L2 3Uw' 3Lw' Lw2 R' 3Bw2 Rw2 L2 Fw U' Uw2 Rw2 L' Bw2 Uw 3Dw F' L 3Fw D2 Uw Rw' B2 3Lw' Fw Dw2 Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Uw Bw 3Fw 3Bw' D 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Rw' Lw Rw Bw' L F Uw' Rw2 3Dw' Rw2 D Fw2 U F Uw F2 3Rw Fw2 3Dw2 Fw Rw' 3Uw' U2 Uw R2 3Dw' R2 Uw2 Fw B F2 Rw2 Bw D2 B' F2 3Uw L Dw' 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Uw 3Rw Lw' 3Fw2 Rw' Dw2 B' F' Rw'

3. Fw' Dw' 3Lw Rw2 Bw Uw 3Uw' U 3Dw2 Rw2 3Lw2 B2 Bw' Lw' 3Dw2 3Fw2 Lw2 Fw' 3Dw2 D2 Lw U' L 3Lw B Fw 3Rw' Lw 3Lw' Dw' 3Lw' 3Bw' L Fw 3Fw2 Uw2 U2 Lw L' Uw' Lw2 U' 3Rw' D Dw 3Fw2 Bw Uw2 Fw' F U 3Lw2 R 3Bw' F2 3Lw' L2 3Fw Rw 3Uw' 3Lw' D' Bw Fw2 Dw2 Lw' Dw' U 3Dw 3Uw Fw' 3Lw2 F L2 Rw' Uw2 3Lw2 Uw D2 U2 3Uw R2 Uw2 Fw' U' 3Bw' R2 3Fw2 Rw' F2 Bw' 3Uw2 3Bw U2 3Rw' Lw' L2 B' D2 F



Good luck!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 11, 2020)

6x6:
Goal: Sub 2:05
Method: Redux
Cube: YJ MGC 6x6

Mo3 A:
mean of 3: 2:13.097

Time List:
2:18.590, 2:04.490, 2:16.210
Last solve was going to be quite good but I messed up the centers at L4E somehow


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 15, 2020)

*End of Round 44:*
6x6:
Gnome - sub 3:20 - 3:18.32 - 1/3
Micah - sub 2:05 - 2:13.097 -0/3

7x7
Gnome - DNS(4:54.26) - 0/3

*Round 45:*
6x6
Mean A


Spoiler



1. D2 Rw' Uw2 Bw2 3Uw2 Bw2 B' U 3Uw' D 3Rw Uw Bw2 Rw 3Uw B' Fw2 F' 3Fw2 Lw' U2 3Fw Uw Bw2 B Rw2 L' 3Rw2 Uw R F R' B' 3Rw Fw2 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Fw' Lw Rw2 R2 Uw F' 3Rw2 B2 3Fw R F' Dw' R Dw R' Uw' 3Uw D2 F2 Bw2 3Uw2 Lw' 3Rw2 3Fw' B R F' 3Uw2 B Lw2 Uw 3Rw Fw2 R' Bw2 L F2

2. Dw2 Lw 3Rw Uw2 U F Rw Lw 3Uw D2 R2 Uw' U2 R Bw2 3Rw Bw2 Fw' Uw' B D' R' Dw' Bw Dw2 Uw' 3Uw2 D' Lw B Uw2 3Uw' R2 Lw' Bw' Uw' 3Fw2 Fw Uw 3Uw2 B R2 3Rw' Dw Fw2 F' Bw' 3Rw Bw F Lw' 3Uw' F Dw Rw Bw F2 Lw2 R' 3Uw' Uw Bw R2 3Fw Uw F' R' Dw2 B2 F' Bw R Dw2 3Rw 3Fw' R' Uw Fw F2 L2

3. 3Fw2 3Rw' Rw2 Fw Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 3Fw' Fw2 Dw' 3Fw' Rw2 L' B2 Dw2 Rw2 R Bw F D Fw F' Rw2 Bw Lw2 3Rw' R Bw Dw Rw' R' 3Fw2 U 3Fw2 3Uw Bw D 3Rw' B Lw2 3Rw D F Rw2 L D F2 Dw D' Uw Rw U' R2 F Dw' D' 3Rw2 3Uw F' R' F' L' Dw Lw' R2 Dw' 3Fw' Uw' 3Fw B Bw U 3Uw Bw U Rw' 3Uw' Rw' B'


Mean B


Spoiler



1. U' B' 3Rw R2 3Fw' Lw Dw' Rw2 F2 3Rw F' R' 3Fw Fw Lw' D Uw B' L D2 F' 3Rw U R' 3Fw2 Uw 3Rw' Fw 3Uw Lw2 D' F2 L' R2 Lw 3Uw' L 3Uw Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Uw B 3Fw' Dw2 Uw' F2 Lw' Uw2 R 3Fw2 B2 R2 3Fw2 Fw2 F Uw' Bw2 Lw D2 3Uw Dw Bw' Uw' L2 3Rw' 3Fw' U 3Uw' Rw' D2 Dw 3Uw L' Dw' 3Rw Dw Bw2 L' 3Uw

2. Dw 3Uw 3Rw2 B2 F' Dw B' Bw2 Rw' L' Bw' D2 3Rw' Rw Fw2 Dw' F Bw' Rw R2 L2 Fw2 3Fw Uw2 Lw' B2 3Rw2 U2 L D L Uw2 Bw' Lw Uw2 D' L' B2 U D' 3Rw F Fw' Lw Dw 3Fw Bw' B D' Dw' Fw2 L B Lw' Fw Lw F2 R L 3Uw2 L R' Lw B Uw' F D' F 3Rw' B 3Rw' Uw U2 Rw' D2 L2 3Fw2 D2 Rw' U'

3. Uw L' Rw2 F2 3Rw2 L' Dw U2 Bw 3Fw Dw' Uw 3Rw' D2 L' D L2 F2 Bw' 3Fw B Lw Rw R2 U2 B2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 U2 3Uw2 3Fw B2 D2 3Rw2 3Uw Bw' Rw 3Rw2 L Dw2 Uw' U' Lw2 U Bw2 F U F' Dw2 D' U 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw' Bw2 U 3Uw' F' 3Fw D' Lw' Rw' Bw 3Rw2 L D' 3Fw Rw2 R2 F2 3Rw' U' 3Uw L2 Lw' U B2 3Uw2 3Fw'


Mean C


Spoiler



1. Fw 3Uw 3Fw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Rw2 B2 Lw 3Uw' Rw' Lw' D Dw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 R 3Uw Dw' Bw' Uw' B Dw Uw' U 3Uw Rw' F B' 3Fw2 D' L' Fw2 Lw Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 L' B Fw 3Fw' 3Uw Fw' Uw D F B Bw2 3Fw' Fw2 Lw' F L D 3Rw' R Dw' Lw L 3Uw2 3Fw Dw2 B Uw F' 3Rw R2 Fw Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 D2 U B' Rw2 3Rw' Lw R2

2. B' U2 R F Uw Rw' L F L' U' D 3Fw2 R2 F2 L 3Uw2 R Rw F2 D Fw' B2 D Bw' F' B' U 3Uw' Rw2 D2 Lw' R' D' B' Uw R2 Bw F2 3Rw2 Fw' 3Fw2 R' 3Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Bw' U2 R' L' Fw2 L U2 Lw Dw' Uw' Lw2 R Uw2 Dw' L2 F' Rw L2 Bw Rw2 Fw 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw Rw U L 3Fw2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Rw U2 Rw2 Uw' Bw

3. Fw Dw' L' D' Bw' Uw F' Fw D' 3Rw2 Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw' U L2 3Rw Lw Dw Bw' L' Dw2 Uw2 3Fw2 Dw L U 3Rw' Bw2 D' Rw' Lw D' F2 L U' F D2 L' F2 R' Fw F2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw' B' L Bw2 Dw2 3Fw 3Uw' Lw Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw F' 3Rw' B2 3Rw2 Bw R2 Rw2 3Rw' F' U' 3Fw2 U' R2 3Uw F D2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 3Fw B2 3Uw2 Uw2 Rw'



7x7
Mean A


Spoiler



1. 3Fw2 3Uw' B' F' 3Rw' F R' 3Bw' 3Fw 3Rw 3Dw2 Fw Bw' Lw2 D U Fw Dw2 B' Bw2 F' 3Fw' U' Lw' U' 3Lw Fw R' 3Bw Uw Fw' R' U Rw' D' Rw F2 Uw2 3Uw' Rw U' L2 Bw' Rw Fw' D 3Uw2 Uw' 3Rw' Dw2 L Uw' D' B' 3Bw2 3Uw' D 3Lw2 Dw' 3Fw' R' 3Lw2 Uw Dw' Lw' B2 Fw' L2 Lw R2 B' Dw2 F2 Uw R' 3Lw 3Uw2 B' F2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Lw2 F2 Uw2 Rw 3Dw' 3Uw 3Fw' Uw2 Fw' L 3Fw Fw2 Bw R2 U' 3Fw' 3Bw 3Rw' Bw'

2. 3Dw2 Dw' F 3Bw' Uw D U Rw 3Lw' 3Fw U2 3Lw 3Rw2 B' 3Fw' R Lw' 3Dw2 3Uw' Uw R' Fw B 3Dw' R' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Rw2 Dw' 3Lw2 Bw2 L2 3Rw' Uw Dw2 D2 Bw 3Uw 3Rw R2 F2 U2 Fw' R' 3Bw2 Uw2 D' L' 3Bw2 Bw L2 B2 3Dw' R Fw L2 Uw2 Rw' L Fw' 3Dw 3Fw' B' 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Uw Bw D' 3Lw 3Bw2 Dw2 F' Lw' 3Lw 3Rw B' 3Rw2 Dw 3Dw' U F2 D' 3Lw2 3Dw R' Bw' Lw' 3Uw2 F' 3Uw U' 3Rw2 U' Dw L' 3Rw' Rw D2 Rw2 3Fw

3. 3Rw Uw2 3Uw2 3Lw2 Dw 3Rw' Lw U' D' Fw' U R2 Bw' 3Rw Uw' Rw Uw' Rw2 3Rw' 3Lw2 D 3Lw' Fw Dw Rw 3Bw2 3Uw F' Rw' 3Bw2 3Uw' B Bw2 D Fw' L' Lw Rw2 3Rw2 U' 3Fw' R' Fw2 B2 L' 3Dw' 3Rw Rw2 3Fw' L2 D2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw B L2 3Bw F Bw' Fw L 3Rw2 D' 3Dw 3Bw2 B2 Bw' Rw' R' Dw2 3Uw' R Rw' Fw2 D 3Rw' B 3Rw2 Lw Rw Dw' Uw' F2 3Dw F Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw' Uw U2 3Lw' Lw' F' 3Uw2 3Bw2 U' Dw' 3Dw 3Bw' Lw2


Mean B


Spoiler



1. Lw2 Dw2 U2 D' 3Rw2 3Uw2 R Fw B2 3Bw2 Lw2 L' Fw Bw2 F 3Bw L Lw' 3Dw' F2 Fw 3Uw2 3Fw 3Uw2 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Bw Uw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 R Bw' 3Dw2 U2 Dw Fw' U' Bw2 R2 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Rw2 R2 L2 Uw B2 Fw D2 3Fw2 B Bw R2 D 3Fw 3Uw' 3Lw Bw 3Dw2 D' U2 3Lw2 3Bw2 Uw 3Fw2 B' Lw R2 L' Bw U2 3Dw' D' 3Uw' Bw' Rw2 Uw2 3Uw' D' 3Bw R 3Fw' Uw2 Bw' R 3Dw2 3Fw L 3Rw Bw' 3Bw 3Uw2 B' U2 F B2 3Bw2 3Uw' L2 Uw' 3Uw2

2. 3Bw2 L' Dw' Uw' Rw U' Dw2 3Fw Lw 3Rw 3Dw Rw' D Bw2 L' 3Dw' Lw' F2 3Uw2 R2 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw U' Bw2 Dw' 3Fw2 L2 3Rw' B L' 3Uw2 B' Fw 3Uw2 Fw2 R2 Uw Fw2 3Fw' U D Uw' 3Lw R 3Rw Bw2 3Bw R' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw' Rw2 3Fw' D' 3Lw Fw' 3Rw D 3Bw2 3Rw2 Lw 3Uw' Lw2 3Uw2 Bw' Rw2 3Dw2 3Uw B' F' Fw' 3Uw Dw' 3Bw 3Rw' Lw' 3Dw Dw' B R' 3Uw Uw2 L' Bw' Dw 3Fw 3Rw L2 3Lw' R 3Fw' Uw Rw' Bw F' L U

3. U Lw2 Fw2 3Rw U B 3Fw2 Uw2 3Rw2 3Dw 3Uw2 Rw2 R L2 3Rw' Uw Bw U2 R 3Rw Lw Fw2 B Bw' F 3Dw' Dw' Rw' 3Bw2 Lw 3Uw2 Fw 3Lw2 Fw 3Dw' Dw' Uw F B2 3Lw2 Bw2 B' Lw 3Rw' Fw D Rw' F R B2 3Bw' Fw2 Rw 3Fw' Dw Rw' 3Lw' L2 R' Bw' B Lw' 3Lw2 3Fw' Dw2 Fw 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Fw2 Uw 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Lw2 Lw L 3Rw' D 3Dw 3Lw' L 3Dw Lw' 3Uw2 Bw Lw' F R Bw' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Dw2 F2 D2 3Fw Uw' 3Bw2 U2


Mean C


Spoiler



1. Lw 3Bw Lw D2 3Fw D B 3Bw' Bw' F' Dw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 Rw2 Uw Dw R 3Bw 3Lw' 3Bw 3Lw' 3Fw 3Dw Uw' 3Rw Rw Dw Lw' 3Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 U Lw2 R 3Bw2 U2 R' Bw2 3Dw' B' D 3Rw Fw2 3Lw R2 L2 Bw' L' 3Uw2 Rw Fw2 U' Uw2 Rw Fw2 Lw' 3Rw' Uw2 B2 Uw2 3Fw' Uw2 Fw' 3Dw' 3Bw' R' F2 3Bw2 3Lw2 U2 3Bw 3Uw2 3Dw Dw Bw2 F2 3Fw 3Lw' B2 3Uw' B 3Bw Rw F 3Uw Bw Fw 3Dw2 3Bw2 Bw 3Dw 3Uw2 L2 3Bw2 U Bw2 Uw 3Uw' L' B

2. Fw Dw2 3Rw' Bw' 3Fw 3Bw' Rw2 F' R 3Uw' Fw2 L' U2 D Fw B2 3Lw' F L Dw Rw 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 Fw' 3Dw2 Dw' 3Uw' U2 D' Rw2 Lw' Bw2 Uw Dw 3Uw' 3Lw2 Dw B' U 3Dw2 Bw' 3Rw 3Dw Rw 3Rw D2 Fw' 3Bw 3Rw' Fw2 Lw' 3Rw D2 3Bw2 Lw' Dw Lw2 Bw2 L' B2 Dw' L2 Fw' 3Fw2 3Lw' B2 3Lw2 U' 3Dw 3Bw2 Fw' Rw' Bw2 Fw 3Lw 3Dw' F2 R 3Dw' Rw2 D Uw2 3Uw' Lw' 3Rw' Fw U2 3Bw' R' D L' Rw' 3Bw Dw D' 3Dw' 3Uw Bw2 3Fw2

3. 3Fw2 Rw B' 3Rw' Bw Uw2 L2 B2 L' Dw Bw L2 Dw2 Bw 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Fw Fw 3Lw2 R 3Fw2 F 3Dw' 3Bw Uw2 3Bw L2 F D 3Lw' B' U2 D2 Uw2 3Uw Rw2 L2 3Rw2 Fw' Lw' D' 3Dw L 3Dw2 Bw2 3Bw2 3Fw Rw Lw' Bw Dw2 Rw B F' Lw 3Uw' Dw F2 3Lw2 F B 3Fw2 Rw' Bw' 3Bw' Lw2 Rw2 3Dw2 L2 3Dw D Bw2 U' Dw2 3Bw2 3Lw Lw' Uw2 Bw Fw' 3Uw R2 3Uw' F2 3Fw2 3Uw Dw2 B2 3Fw' R 3Rw' D' 3Rw' Fw 3Bw2 Uw' L2 U2 Bw' L2



Good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 15, 2020)

R45, 6x6, sub 2:45, (Hoya, Shadow M)
mean A: _2:55.175_
2:42.260, 3:02.404, 3:00.861

mean B: _2:44.210_
2:25.419, 2:49.494, 2:57.717

mean C: *2:49.134*
2:46.015, 2:59.383, 2:42.004

Mean B had a good solve, rest was meh.


----------



## João Santos (Sep 16, 2020)

666 - Round 45
(Hoya, Qiyi Shadow M)
Goal: Sub 2:25 (0/3)

Mean A: 2:20.20 [2:14.33, 2:19.53, 2:32.75]

Mean B: 2:28.38 [2:27.87, 2:35.18, 2:22.09]

Mean C: 2:31.55 [2:22.13, 2:26.13, 2:45.84]

Mean of Means: 2:26.71

777 - Round 45
(Hoya, Yuxin Hays M)
Goal: Sub 4 (0/3)

Mean A: 4:12.37 [4:18.11, 3:47.89, 4:31.11]

Mean B: 4:11.79 [4:06.91, 4:16.41, 4:12.04]

Mean C: 4:07.53 [4:10.62, 4:15.55, 3:56.42]

Mean of Means: 4:10.56

Nice means, but still not what I want.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 22, 2020)

*End of round 45:*
6x6:
Joao - sub 2:25 - 2:28.38 - 0/3
myself - sub 2:45 - 2:49.134 - 0/3
Gnome - sub 3:20 - 3:24.951 - 0/3
7x7:
Joao - sub 4:00 - 4:11.79 - 0/3

@João Santos the format is median Mo3 not mean of means, you discard the best and worst means and use the remaining one as your result.

*Round 46:*
6x6:
Mean A:


Spoiler



1. D' R2 Dw Bw2 B Dw' U' Bw' L2 R2 Dw D2 Bw' 3Fw2 B R2 3Fw2 D' Lw2 L2 Bw 3Uw2 B2 Lw 3Uw2 B' 3Fw' Bw2 F Rw' F' Uw' Fw Lw' Uw Fw2 Bw' 3Rw Rw' 3Uw' L' Dw 3Uw2 B' Uw' Dw2 U2 L2 Uw' Bw2 3Fw2 L2 D Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Bw' B2 F2 Uw2 3Uw Rw Uw' 3Fw B Dw F2 Fw2 B Lw' Rw' L' Bw2 Rw' F' 3Uw' R' L B' Rw2

2. B2 Fw2 Rw2 L 3Uw Uw' Rw' B2 3Rw' B Rw2 Bw' 3Rw U' 3Fw2 Uw' B2 3Fw2 Bw' Lw2 D' Uw2 B2 Lw' B' Fw2 U F2 Rw' Lw Bw Rw2 Fw' Dw Uw' L2 Lw2 Fw' 3Fw D U2 3Uw B' Fw Bw2 L2 Fw' Bw Uw' B L' Uw 3Rw2 U' 3Uw Uw F D' L2 Dw2 Lw2 B L' R 3Uw' L2 R2 Lw Dw Uw2 U' B2 U2 D2 Bw' B U2 Bw Uw2 Lw2

3. U' 3Rw 3Uw L' Lw F D 3Fw2 Uw Bw2 R2 U 3Rw2 Rw' 3Uw2 Fw U B2 U L2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 3Rw' Uw2 D2 L2 3Fw' Fw' B' Dw2 L' U2 Dw Uw Bw' Fw2 L2 B2 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw2 Fw 3Fw' Dw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' Lw' Fw2 U2 Bw2 Uw2 3Rw L2 Bw2 Dw2 3Rw2 U2 3Uw' Fw' Dw Lw L 3Fw2 U F' R' Uw2 R Lw2 F Fw U' Uw2 Lw 3Uw D Rw' 3Rw2


Mean B:


Spoiler



1. Uw' Rw2 U2 Lw U' Rw' 3Uw U D Dw' Fw' Dw B2 D' Dw U2 B2 F' 3Fw D' 3Uw2 B Fw' Rw 3Rw Uw2 Rw2 3Uw2 U Rw2 L2 Uw2 3Uw' Rw' Fw' Bw U' 3Rw2 L2 3Uw' R2 Lw B2 L' Fw' D' 3Fw2 Fw' Dw L' Dw U' Fw' 3Fw2 L' Uw L R Uw' L' 3Fw2 U' L2 R' Rw2 Dw2 Rw B2 Dw2 D' 3Rw' 3Uw2 F' Dw2 B2 Bw' Lw 3Uw2 Fw' Uw

2. L2 Lw U' Lw B2 U Fw2 Uw Fw2 D 3Fw2 Uw' Rw' R' 3Fw' U Fw' Lw' 3Fw2 R' Fw Rw Dw2 Bw' Uw' F L2 R' B' 3Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Dw Uw Fw Rw Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw Fw' F' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' D L Fw2 3Uw B2 Bw Dw2 Lw 3Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 3Fw Bw2 Uw 3Uw' L Bw' Dw' 3Uw 3Rw2 Bw' 3Fw 3Uw' Bw' Uw' D' 3Fw' Fw' Dw2 L 3Rw Lw Rw Uw2

3. F Fw2 R2 3Rw2 Rw' Dw' 3Fw' R' Bw' 3Uw2 R' B R2 Bw F R2 3Fw2 D Lw2 D2 3Fw' Rw' 3Rw' B' D Rw' F L2 U' Lw B U2 F' Rw2 U F2 3Fw' L2 U' F 3Fw2 U D 3Uw' Rw2 L R' 3Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 B' Uw B2 Fw' Bw2 F' Rw' D 3Uw R U' D L F 3Uw' R' Rw D U' Lw Rw Bw' B2 D2 3Fw' D' 3Fw L2 U2


Mean C:


Spoiler



1. 3Fw' F2 Rw Bw 3Fw Dw Lw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Uw' Dw2 B 3Fw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Rw' U Uw' Fw' Bw' Lw' Rw2 R Fw2 Bw2 3Rw' Bw' L' U' R2 Bw' R2 Dw Lw' U' Dw2 R2 Fw R2 U' 3Rw2 B F2 Uw2 Rw Uw' 3Uw2 U' Rw Uw2 Rw Fw Rw2 3Uw2 3Rw Bw B 3Uw' Dw2 B' L Bw2 3Uw' Fw2 Dw' F Bw 3Uw L2 Uw2 R 3Rw2 3Uw Bw2 B' U Rw' D2 3Uw2

2. L2 B' Bw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 F' Uw2 R F' Dw Uw' Bw2 U B' 3Rw2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 3Fw' D' Fw2 Bw U' B2 F Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 3Fw2 U2 D 3Fw 3Rw2 U2 R' 3Fw' Lw2 D2 U Rw' 3Uw2 B2 U' Fw' 3Fw2 Rw 3Rw U F D R2 3Uw2 Bw' L' 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Dw' R2 Lw2 Fw R 3Uw Lw U2 D' 3Fw Bw' Lw 3Rw2 U' Bw2 Lw Dw 3Fw2 F' R2 Fw2

3. B R' Dw2 L 3Fw2 D Lw2 B Dw' Uw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 U 3Uw2 L2 B' Dw2 Bw' D Rw U2 B L2 B2 3Fw2 Dw2 R2 Lw2 Bw B 3Uw' Uw 3Rw' U Lw' Uw' U2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Bw' Rw Dw R F B2 3Fw2 Rw' Bw F' B' D Rw U' Bw' F2 Rw' Dw' Lw2 Rw D2 R Rw U2 Dw Fw' Lw U' Rw2 B2 Fw Bw2 D' Fw' 3Fw Dw2 R2 U' 3Rw' Fw2 Dw



7x7:
Mean A:


Spoiler



1. Fw2 L' D 3Rw2 3Bw' Dw L2 Bw U' R2 L D Dw' 3Lw' Rw' Dw' B' 3Bw Bw' Dw R Uw2 3Fw2 Lw2 U Lw2 U Rw' Dw' U 3Uw 3Bw' R' Rw2 Uw2 3Dw 3Rw2 F Lw2 3Fw2 B2 Lw2 Fw' Uw' Bw2 3Uw2 3Dw 3Bw2 3Rw Rw Lw2 U' D2 3Bw' 3Uw 3Dw2 U' L2 B' Rw2 Dw' F2 3Lw' Fw2 3Dw2 Rw2 Lw Bw' B2 R Bw Dw' Fw U' 3Rw' U' Fw 3Bw2 3Uw R' B' 3Lw' 3Rw' D2 3Rw F' Dw' U D2 3Dw2 L R' Rw2 3Rw' Fw 3Dw 3Rw2 Uw' 3Rw' Lw2

2. R' Fw' Bw' U' D' Lw' Uw2 U 3Rw Fw' Uw' Fw2 U2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Uw' R' B' 3Dw' Dw2 3Fw R 3Dw 3Fw D' R2 Dw2 Lw' 3Lw2 D2 Dw2 Rw2 B Dw2 U' Uw' 3Fw2 3Lw Bw' D2 Uw' B2 F Rw2 Uw' 3Bw' U2 B2 3Lw' Bw D L2 U2 3Dw' 3Uw' F 3Lw2 3Fw2 Bw L Fw' Rw2 D' Lw2 3Dw 3Fw' 3Bw' U2 Uw B' 3Uw D' Lw' 3Fw' B Bw2 F Rw2 Dw2 F' Fw L2 D' Uw' 3Bw' U2 F 3Rw Dw2 D' Fw' Rw' 3Dw' D' Lw' 3Bw' 3Fw D2

3. Fw' 3Rw' L Rw' D' F2 3Dw 3Rw2 F D2 U2 Bw' Fw' Lw' L 3Rw2 Fw F Bw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 L 3Bw 3Lw D2 3Bw2 F2 3Rw2 F Uw' U F Fw2 Lw Bw 3Bw' 3Lw Lw' 3Dw Dw2 Fw2 3Fw2 R 3Bw2 3Lw B' Fw' 3Rw 3Dw D' Rw F 3Bw Uw Dw2 3Dw2 B' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Fw Lw' R2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 L2 B2 3Uw' Bw2 3Bw F 3Fw2 B' 3Dw2 L 3Rw' 3Uw D' 3Rw' F 3Dw' Bw U2 3Uw B2 3Dw2 3Rw' F L' 3Rw 3Bw Bw' Fw 3Lw 3Bw2 L2 U' 3Dw R' 3Rw'


Mean B:


Spoiler



1. 3Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Rw' 3Dw2 Fw' L 3Fw U2 Bw' 3Uw Fw F2 R Fw2 F 3Rw 3Dw2 Uw' B' Bw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 R' D Bw' Lw Uw2 Rw' D' 3Rw Uw' Rw' F2 3Fw 3Uw U L' Uw2 3Fw2 L U F U2 3Dw2 3Bw' Dw' Fw2 F D' 3Bw2 Rw2 F2 3Lw2 3Rw 3Bw2 Bw2 3Lw' F' B' U' L Dw' B' 3Uw B' Bw2 L Fw2 Bw' 3Lw' 3Fw Rw F R B2 L2 Rw' B' Bw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 Bw' R' Fw 3Uw 3Fw' Lw' U' Dw Lw' 3Uw2 Lw2 F' L Uw2 3Fw B2 F'

2. 3Fw2 Bw2 U' L' 3Rw' D Dw 3Dw' 3Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 B' 3Rw2 Fw2 3Bw2 Lw F2 3Rw Dw Fw 3Lw2 3Uw2 Uw Fw 3Rw' Lw 3Fw' Fw2 Lw' 3Uw D' F' R Rw2 3Dw 3Rw Rw' U' Uw R Rw2 3Uw2 L2 U2 3Rw2 Bw 3Rw2 L 3Fw Rw' 3Bw Rw Bw 3Fw Uw' D' 3Fw 3Dw' Dw' D2 Bw2 Uw2 3Rw' F B 3Bw' 3Rw2 R2 3Bw 3Lw 3Uw F D2 3Dw L2 3Dw2 Fw' Lw L2 3Lw2 Bw R2 Uw' 3Lw2 Rw' L' U' Uw' 3Dw' Fw 3Uw B2 Bw' Fw2 D' Uw' 3Lw L 3Bw2 Uw

3. Fw2 Dw 3Lw' D B Rw2 D 3Uw2 Dw' L' R B Bw Rw2 Lw2 Uw' Rw' R2 3Rw2 Dw' B' L2 3Rw' R' Fw' D' Dw2 Fw' D2 3Bw2 3Uw 3Lw' F' R2 Fw' B Uw' L2 3Lw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Uw B2 Bw' L' U 3Rw2 R2 3Uw' L 3Uw' R' Bw Dw' B2 D Dw' Uw2 3Bw 3Lw2 R' B U' Bw' 3Bw' 3Rw' Uw U' 3Bw' Lw' 3Fw' D2 Uw Rw2 3Uw 3Fw Rw F2 R2 3Rw Bw Dw' 3Uw Lw' Bw D2 Rw 3Rw' 3Dw B' 3Bw' Uw' Bw2 3Uw' R' Bw2 Fw 3Fw2 3Lw' B


Mean C:


Spoiler



1. Rw' B 3Fw U2 Bw 3Rw' Uw' L 3Lw' 3Rw2 D2 3Rw' 3Dw F' 3Dw2 L2 3Dw' 3Fw2 B L2 Dw' R D' L' 3Lw' 3Uw Lw Fw2 R2 Bw' 3Uw2 3Lw' Uw2 Rw2 3Dw' D Rw' U 3Rw' Lw2 Rw2 3Dw2 L' B Fw2 3Dw2 L Fw' L B2 Dw 3Uw 3Dw2 3Lw 3Fw2 3Lw' Rw' U' Bw' D2 F' 3Bw' D 3Lw2 Bw2 Fw R 3Bw F' Lw 3Uw2 D2 Uw2 Dw 3Rw L' Rw 3Fw2 Bw Dw' R L2 3Lw2 B2 3Dw' F' Uw' F2 3Dw B' 3Lw' 3Dw2 L U' 3Rw' Uw 3Lw2 L' 3Fw2 D

2. Uw D' U' Bw' F Uw' 3Bw' Rw Fw2 Rw Dw2 3Uw' U' 3Fw2 D2 L Uw B2 Dw Rw' Lw' 3Fw Uw2 3Rw' Rw2 R' Dw' 3Dw' 3Uw Fw' Bw' 3Bw Uw 3Fw Rw' F 3Lw' D B2 U D Lw' 3Lw2 F' R' 3Fw' 3Rw' Fw2 D' 3Rw L' F2 3Lw2 U' 3Lw2 3Rw2 B U' D2 3Fw 3Rw L' 3Lw2 Rw 3Dw Fw D2 Fw2 3Lw' U2 3Dw D Dw' Fw' Bw2 Rw2 3Dw2 B 3Lw2 Rw2 F2 3Dw Dw Rw' 3Lw' R' Dw' 3Uw2 3Bw' Dw2 B' 3Lw' D2 Dw R2 3Dw 3Uw2 L2 B 3Bw2

3. Uw2 L' U 3Fw' R 3Dw' Rw Bw R' Uw2 Bw 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Uw2 3Dw' Dw F' D 3Uw 3Bw2 U2 Rw' 3Lw2 3Rw2 R Lw Dw 3Dw' Fw 3Lw Dw 3Lw' Rw' Dw 3Uw2 F 3Lw 3Fw2 Dw' Uw2 F2 Rw' Fw' Dw Uw' B2 Bw2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Lw Lw2 U2 Lw Rw F2 R2 3Lw' Uw2 3Lw 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw2 L 3Lw2 R' 3Bw' R F2 3Dw' 3Rw Bw' 3Dw' 3Rw2 L D Fw2 B' Uw L' D2 Dw R' 3Fw2 F2 3Uw' D Bw' Dw2 B Rw2 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Uw L' 3Lw' 3Fw B Lw'



Good luck!


----------



## João Santos (Sep 23, 2020)

Ordway Persyn said:


> @João Santos the format is median Mo3 not mean of means, you discard the best and worst means and use the remaining one as your result.



Sorry for being dumb haha

777 - Round 45
(Hoya, Yuxin Hays M)
Goal: Sub 4 (1/3)

Mean A: 3:51.76 [3:55.22, 3:53.33, 3:46.73]

Mean B: 3:58.82 [4:10.21, 3:58.43, 3:47.83]

Mean C: 4:03.13 [3:54.22, 4:11.60, 4:03.58]


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 3, 2020)

*End of round 46:*
7x7
Joao - sub 4 - 3:58.82 - 1/3

*Round 47:*
6x6:
Mean A


Spoiler



1. L Rw' Dw' Uw Lw2 Rw2 D 3Uw2 Bw2 3Fw Rw' Fw 3Rw' Fw L2 3Fw' Fw R2 Lw' 3Rw' U Bw Dw U' Lw' 3Rw2 R2 Bw2 L' 3Fw' L' Lw D Lw2 Fw 3Rw2 Uw L D' 3Fw2 L2 3Uw Rw2 B Lw2 Rw Fw' Uw L2 Dw' U2 3Uw 3Fw2 B2 L 3Uw' Rw' 3Uw' F' Lw2 3Uw' B2 L2 F Bw' D B Bw R 3Fw Lw U Bw2 B' 3Uw' Uw2 R2 Rw' L2 Lw'

2. D' 3Uw2 F Dw D2 Fw D R2 F' Dw B L 3Rw Uw2 R' B Fw 3Rw 3Fw L2 Fw2 3Rw2 R' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Uw B Bw2 Lw R2 L' 3Rw U' 3Fw D' U2 Fw' R B 3Rw U2 Uw2 F U F U' 3Fw' 3Uw2 F2 Uw 3Uw Lw2 F2 L2 Fw2 R2 Fw' 3Rw' Fw 3Uw' Dw2 L' D2 R2 3Rw 3Uw 3Fw Lw B L Uw' F2 3Fw' R2 3Rw2 3Uw2 F' Bw' L Lw'

3. Bw' R2 B Fw 3Rw Bw' L' U2 Lw' F B Lw Rw2 Uw2 F' Fw2 Uw U' L2 U' Dw' F' Fw2 3Uw 3Rw' L2 U F' B2 Dw' Uw D' 3Fw' Rw2 3Rw R2 Uw2 Rw' L2 R' D' 3Uw U Uw' Lw Uw' B 3Fw' Fw2 U Dw2 L 3Rw Fw2 B' Dw' 3Rw2 L 3Uw' L2 3Uw2 3Rw Uw U2 3Rw R Lw Rw F U2 F2 L 3Fw2 Lw F' Lw D' Rw2 Uw2 Rw


Mean B


Spoiler



1. R B2 3Uw' Fw' D2 Dw' 3Fw2 L2 Lw 3Fw' 3Rw 3Fw' R Lw' F2 Lw F' D2 3Fw Rw 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw U' D' 3Fw' Fw L R' Dw U' 3Rw' R Uw2 L' U2 Lw2 U D' Uw' F' Rw Uw' Dw' B2 Rw D' U B 3Fw2 Bw' U 3Uw Lw2 Dw Bw2 3Uw' D2 Lw Dw2 Rw 3Rw' F' U' Dw2 3Rw2 3Fw' Rw2 L2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw B U' 3Rw' L2 Lw

2. 3Uw' Rw' R' L' 3Fw2 B' Rw2 R' L2 Lw' U 3Fw2 Uw' 3Uw2 Rw2 R2 U Lw' F' Lw' U2 R2 3Rw Uw2 3Uw' B2 Dw' Bw2 R' 3Uw2 F' B' 3Uw 3Rw2 Lw' Dw' 3Rw2 D' Uw2 3Uw2 B Fw Rw Bw2 3Fw2 Dw2 D2 L' U' L2 Lw' 3Rw B 3Fw Fw2 3Uw 3Rw2 Lw2 Bw' U 3Fw' 3Rw2 Fw' Rw' Dw2 Fw' U' Bw Rw 3Fw' Uw Fw R' L Bw U2 R 3Uw' U2 Uw'

3. Bw F 3Fw' Rw2 U Uw2 Bw 3Fw D Lw2 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw' 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 R' Rw2 F 3Uw2 3Rw Lw' L U2 Bw' B R F2 Lw' U Dw' Lw U' D Uw 3Rw Dw' F Uw' 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw Fw' Dw2 R' Uw2 3Rw U L' 3Uw 3Rw2 Uw Lw Rw' Uw' Bw Dw' B Lw' 3Rw Uw' Rw' L' Lw2 D2 Rw' R F' Rw' Lw2 Dw' 3Fw' F2 Rw Uw2 D2 Rw' Lw' Dw2


Mean C


Spoiler



1. U R Rw' B2 R2 Lw Bw' Uw Rw 3Rw Lw2 L' Uw R2 3Rw' 3Uw2 F2 B2 Uw U' Rw' D2 L2 Dw2 F' Dw' Uw' U Lw' 3Rw2 R' D Dw' 3Uw2 F Rw2 F' R2 U2 Lw2 D Dw' Fw' Rw F' D' Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw D Uw Dw' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Lw B 3Uw' Fw D' L F2 3Rw 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw2 Uw2 L Uw L' D2 F Lw Dw' 3Rw' Lw U L 3Fw

2. B Lw2 3Fw' Dw2 L' Uw Fw R F2 R' B 3Uw Uw' L Rw2 F D2 Dw Uw' 3Uw' F' Dw2 R' F2 3Rw' Bw' D F 3Uw Lw2 3Fw' D' 3Uw2 Rw2 F2 L' D' B2 L' Lw' U Uw2 D' 3Rw Bw2 F2 Rw2 F' R' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Bw' Dw 3Uw L2 3Uw Uw' 3Fw' F2 L2 3Fw Dw' F' Dw' B Lw2 Fw2 Rw' Lw2 3Uw' D 3Rw' F2 Dw Fw' 3Rw Dw2 L Uw B2

3. Lw' F' Lw Bw' Rw' 3Uw U2 D2 Dw2 L F2 L' Dw2 R' Lw' Bw' Uw' U' Dw B Fw2 Lw Uw D Fw' Lw' U 3Fw2 3Rw Fw' Uw2 R2 Dw' L Dw D2 Fw' F' Bw' B2 R2 Bw' B2 3Fw2 Lw 3Rw' R Uw' Fw 3Fw L2 Lw Dw2 L B2 D2 Bw 3Uw' F Dw' L2 R2 Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 U' Lw2 3Rw Bw' Uw' U Dw D Fw L' Fw' 3Uw D2 U2 Rw2



7x7:
Mean A


Spoiler



1. 3Dw' 3Fw' F' Bw' Lw2 Dw' L 3Fw' 3Rw F' 3Rw' Dw2 3Lw' L 3Fw 3Lw F Uw2 D Fw2 Rw2 3Rw L2 3Lw 3Dw2 Dw 3Rw' R' Uw' Bw' L2 3Bw' Bw2 3Fw' D 3Rw' Rw L Fw' Dw' Lw D' Rw' D' Lw Fw2 3Dw 3Bw Lw2 Bw2 3Rw2 Bw B 3Lw' 3Bw2 R2 3Lw2 Fw' U 3Lw 3Bw2 Lw2 R2 3Rw' Bw' B' 3Uw' Uw' F 3Rw' 3Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw 3Uw 3Fw L2 Rw Bw 3Bw2 Fw Rw' F2 D' 3Dw U' Dw 3Fw' Uw2 Bw' 3Rw2 Rw' Dw2 Bw' Fw' B2 Lw 3Dw' L2 Rw

2. F R2 B2 R Uw Bw2 R Uw' 3Dw2 D' B 3Uw 3Fw' 3Rw Dw' 3Fw Rw' Dw2 Fw' Rw' Uw' Dw' 3Uw L Uw R2 B2 3Uw2 Dw F2 Lw R' Rw2 3Bw2 Lw' R 3Rw2 B' 3Rw Uw 3Dw2 L2 3Bw' 3Uw F' 3Bw' 3Fw 3Dw2 R' 3Lw Rw F' 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 L' Bw 3Uw' 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Bw2 Dw' Bw 3Rw Bw' D L 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Dw Bw 3Rw 3Uw U2 Uw2 R2 3Rw Uw 3Dw Lw2 3Lw' 3Rw' B2 3Bw' Bw2 3Lw2 Rw' U L2 3Uw' Lw 3Rw' D2 B2 L2 Dw2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Bw' F

3. Dw' D2 U' 3Lw' Lw B' U 3Fw' L' Bw2 3Rw 3Fw' Dw' F' Uw Rw2 3Lw2 U' Fw2 Dw' 3Uw D' Rw' Dw2 3Lw' Uw Bw Fw2 3Fw' F' 3Rw2 Fw' 3Dw' 3Fw' Bw2 Lw2 B2 Uw2 3Dw B' D2 Fw' F2 3Dw Dw2 R' Uw2 Rw D B' 3Fw R' 3Bw' R2 Fw2 3Lw' U2 3Dw' 3Bw' Bw' D' Rw 3Lw' 3Rw' Fw' 3Dw Dw' 3Lw R 3Bw 3Lw2 R2 3Bw' F Uw 3Fw2 Dw 3Fw 3Bw 3Lw 3Uw B2 Dw Fw' U2 B2 Bw2 L R' F2 3Uw2 Uw2 Fw' R2 Rw2 D 3Lw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2


Mean B


Spoiler



1. Uw R F' 3Lw2 Lw F Uw Dw' Bw2 Rw 3Bw2 Uw Lw' Rw2 3Lw' F' D 3Bw2 3Uw Lw' F Uw D' Rw2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Dw Uw2 Rw2 3Uw' Uw' B' F Fw2 3Uw Dw' Bw' R 3Lw2 Dw' Uw Rw2 Fw' Uw2 3Dw2 D' Bw2 3Bw R 3Bw F2 B' Dw2 Fw D2 F L2 3Lw' Dw2 U' Rw R2 Fw2 Dw 3Bw' U' 3Fw' F' 3Uw' 3Fw 3Lw' R2 U' 3Rw2 3Dw B Bw Lw Dw F' 3Dw B R' 3Bw' 3Fw' Uw2 F' Fw Dw2 L2 Fw2 U L 3Rw Uw Dw2 3Fw2 3Rw 3Fw

2. B2 3Fw2 F' Bw Lw2 Dw2 R Dw Rw2 B' L' D2 Dw' F2 B 3Rw' B2 L 3Dw' Bw' 3Fw Dw' L2 Uw2 Dw2 3Dw2 R 3Uw2 F' 3Fw' U2 3Bw Fw2 Bw' B' L' Fw2 3Lw D F' R' Dw2 D' U 3Rw' 3Bw 3Fw' L' 3Dw Lw' 3Fw2 R2 Rw' 3Lw Lw2 Bw2 R 3Lw2 D2 3Lw2 U2 Rw' Fw' 3Lw' Rw' R D' Rw2 3Rw2 Lw' U2 3Fw Fw2 3Bw' F' L Lw' Bw 3Bw F R D2 3Fw' R2 3Fw' L 3Uw2 3Rw' Uw2 3Lw' Uw' Rw' U2 D2 F2 Bw' 3Dw' U' B2 3Bw'

3. Fw' L 3Dw' L' Rw' 3Dw2 L2 Rw2 Bw' B2 U2 Lw Uw' R Dw' U R F U2 Lw' L' 3Bw' 3Lw' L2 Lw 3Uw 3Dw F B2 D 3Bw2 Dw' 3Fw R U' 3Bw' F 3Fw2 Lw 3Bw2 Bw' D2 3Lw' Dw' 3Bw' R B' 3Rw' 3Bw L' 3Dw2 Bw' Uw' B2 Rw2 Bw 3Fw 3Dw Uw' B' Fw' Lw2 Dw Bw' Lw' B' 3Fw2 Fw' Lw Uw2 Dw2 B U2 3Lw' L R2 Lw Dw' Lw2 D2 3Dw Uw2 Fw Uw2 3Rw2 Uw' 3Bw' 3Rw2 Rw2 3Bw 3Dw' 3Lw2 Dw 3Fw 3Rw' B2 3Dw D2 Bw' 3Rw2


Mean C


Spoiler



1. 3Uw2 3Lw' Lw' 3Rw2 Rw 3Fw2 R' 3Lw2 F2 3Lw2 B' Lw 3Fw' 3Uw' Lw' 3Dw2 R' Fw 3Uw2 3Bw' Uw2 Fw' 3Rw' 3Dw D2 Fw2 3Bw2 3Uw' Uw' U Rw2 3Lw2 3Dw' Rw L' 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Uw 3Dw' Bw' Lw2 F D' Dw' B2 Lw 3Uw' 3Fw R Bw2 Uw2 L' 3Uw 3Bw' F2 U Uw2 Lw F' 3Lw 3Uw2 Lw2 3Rw' Rw2 Uw' 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 Rw' 3Bw 3Rw R2 3Dw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 Bw 3Dw2 L' 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Bw2 F' 3Dw2 Uw B2 F' U2 Lw L Uw2 3Rw' Uw2 L2 Bw' Lw' Uw' L' F' 3Uw L'

2. 3Uw' D' 3Lw' Bw D B Dw2 L2 F 3Dw B' Uw' Rw' R2 3Uw Lw' 3Lw F Uw 3Fw 3Dw Lw 3Lw' Rw B' Bw2 D 3Uw' F 3Rw 3Dw D2 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Dw2 F2 U2 D2 3Bw Bw2 D' Uw2 3Rw2 R' F 3Fw2 Dw Bw2 3Fw' U' Lw' 3Bw Dw2 3Rw' 3Bw' F2 B2 Fw R' D' Fw 3Bw' Rw' Dw F 3Uw F Dw2 3Fw2 L 3Fw' Uw2 3Dw' 3Bw' U 3Dw2 Bw' 3Rw' Bw' D Uw L' B' Dw2 3Uw D2 L Uw2 3Bw2 Dw' Lw Dw2 Rw' 3Fw' Dw' D U2 Lw U' B

3. 3Rw' 3Bw Rw2 Dw' Bw Uw' Fw 3Bw' F2 3Dw2 D' 3Fw B' Fw' D2 3Dw' Bw F' 3Fw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw' D 3Bw' 3Dw Rw' Fw U Fw' 3Dw2 L Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw' R 3Lw Rw 3Bw D2 3Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw R' 3Lw2 L' Fw2 3Lw' R U R2 F 3Lw 3Bw R Fw F' 3Dw L R' D2 3Dw B' Uw U 3Dw 3Rw2 Uw' Dw' Rw' L 3Uw 3Rw2 3Uw' L2 Dw 3Lw Dw D2 3Rw 3Bw2 D2 Fw2 F' 3Lw' 3Rw' R' 3Uw 3Lw' 3Bw F' Fw' Rw2 U' L' Uw' 3Bw2 3Fw'



Good luck!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm really bad at big cubes, so I'm only going to do one mean of each.

*6x6
Goal:* Sub-5
*Cube:* MGC
*Method:* Redux

*1.* 5:13.054
*2.* 5:39.722
*3.* 4:43.502
*Mean:* 5:12.093 (0/3)

*7x7
Goal:* Sub-9
*Cube:* MGC
*Method:* Redux

*1.* 8:17.217
*2.* 8:35.448
*3.* 7:30.897
*Mean:* 8:07.854 (1/3)


----------

